# Strength Dedication Ambition



## Gazhole (May 29, 2006)

Right. Never done a training journal so here goes. May not use it, but at least ill use it for today.

See what happens, eh?

***

PUSH

Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Overhead Press - 8, 8 @ 45KG BB
Weighted Push Ups - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 15KG
Flat Flys - 6, 6, 4, 3 @ 27.5KG DBs
Arnold Press - 6, 4 @ 20KG DBs
Skullcrushers - 8, 8, 8 @ 25KG TB

Bit of a weird routine today, didnt have my sheet on me, so forgot what i was supposed to be doing, so simply made a routine up on the fly.

I accidently went heavier on the DB presses because im a moron and seemingly cant add up basic numbers, but actually managed to lift it convincingly.

The problem became apparent later on in the workout, when my other exercises suffered from the fatigue brought on earlier on. Oops.

Overhead press went well, push-ups were no problem. Couldnt do dips, unfortunately, since i was training at a friends house, so went a bit heavier on those too. With pretty good results.

Flat flys went pretty badly, due to the fatigue, if it happens again ill have to take them down by a bit of weight i guess. I hate being in a rush.

Arnold presses failed on second set, so i did some lateral raises to finish off the set after a rest pause. Gotta hit everything somehow .

Since recently taking my ego down an notch and lowering the weight on my skullcrushers to get the form right on, i was very pleased with how they went. Only went a tad out on the last set, elbows flaring a bit etc. Definitely felt the difference good form can have.

All in all a strange mish mash of what i usually do, but it felt pretty good once i was done, everything felt like it had been hit pretty hard, and i inadvertantly got a new PR on dumbell bench, so whatever.

Right. Hungry.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2006)

PULL

Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 15KG
Deadlifts - 4, 4, 6, 4 @ 70KG BB
Upright Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Curls - 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ 65KG BB
Shrugs - 8, 8 @ 32.5KG DBs
Bench Rows - 6, 6 @ 25KG DB

Not too sure about this one either today. Either gonna take a set off curls or chins i think. By the time i got to curls my biceps were dead, i attempted (and failed) a 50KG BB Curl, but dropped down to 45KG to do my proper sets.

Not quite there yet.

Deadlifts however i was very pleased with. New PR at 70KG for 6 reps, after 2 sets at 4 reps i felt like i could do more so next week ill bump it up to 4x6 and see what happens.

Bent over rows need some work though. Form was a bit sloppy today, may have to take the weight back down to 60KG again and work on them. Sigh!

That said, my back is aching like hell right now, 20 minutes on.

This of course is a modified version of what ive been doing lately, in an effort to get rid of isolation in order to leave myself less fatigued to lift heavier on the big 3 exercises (you know what they are by now).

Worked on monday for bench, however inadvertantly, and it seems to have worked today for deads.

Next up...squats!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 3, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 60KG BB
Lunges - 8, 8 @ 50KG BB
Hack Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 65KG BB
Good Mornings - 6, 6 @ 40KG BB
Heel Raises - 16, 16, 16, 16 @ 60KG BB

Good one today. Attempted a new PR on Full Squats, but just didnt work out. Strange how 5KG can make the difference between success and failure. Nevermind, ill try again next week.

But even though i didnt get a PR on Full Squats like i was going for, i got a PR on every single other exercise in my workout today.

No wonder i'm feeling so dead. Very pleased!

Hams got hit rather hard today, for a change, its usually all quads. Glad to get some balance between them.

The only problem is that ive noticed leg day is incredibly tough on my knees, theyve always been pretty sensitive. I remember a topic in training where somebody said about a supplement to help with joint pain, specifically the knees in that topic again.

Cant seem to find the topic, but does anybody have any ideas about this? Fish oil? I dunno. Need something though methinks.

Thats assuming anybody actually reads this but me!

Its way too hot outside today. I need some water.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2006)

PUSH

Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 15KG
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 50KG BB
Push Ups - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 15KG
Flys - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 25KG DBs
Front Raises - 6, 6 @ 20KG DB
Skullcrushers - 6, 6 @ 30KG TB

Bloody hell. My shoulders are aching like a hooker's crotch.

Chest and triceps went well, havent lifted that heavy on skullcrushers since i took it all the way down to work on my form, which was pretty tight today.

New PR for weighted dips today also, pleased with that. Kept leaning forward randomly though, which im gonna need to work on, because my chest gets hit hard enough as it is from the DB presses.

Overhead press was my only gripe today, form got really shakey near the end of the last 2 sets, little bit of body english here and there. Dissapointed because it was otherwise a solid session today.

Phew.

USN have changed their formula for Whey Protein again, and its pretty vile if i do say so myself. It smells like raw butterscotch cookie dough mixed with burnt strawberries.

Why must they change it so much?

Anyway. Excellence. Next session going for a PR on deadlift, because after last time i KNOW i can do much more for 4x4. Gonna go for 80KG.Will be one of the VERY few times ive ever lifted more than my bodyweight, certainly the heaviest weight ive ever lifted in my life.

Nuttin but a peanut.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2006)

PULL

Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 15KG
Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 80KG BB
Upright Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Curls - 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 60KG BB
Shrugs - 8, 8 @ 32.5KG DBs
Bench Rows - 6, 6 @ 30KG DB

Yeah, some improvement there. My form would have sucked on Bent Over Rows today if i hadnt have taken the weight down (though i still managed 2 more reps per set and a 4th set even though all i took off was 5KG...).

Is all down to the Deadlifts. Very chuffed with those. I still need to work on Deadlift form, i generally practice with just the bar, gonna try and do more of that. If i get my form corrected in the next few weeks, ill hopefully see even more improvement.

Thinking of switching bench rows back to one arm bent over dumbell rows again. i much prefer those to bench rows anyway.

Yeah, this entry is mostly back-related but thats because i wasnt really convinced with my bicep-focused exercises. For such a small muscle people seem to care about them WAY too much. Me included. 

Chin Ups went "okay". I guess. Didnt get all the way up there, i think i was a little lazy with them today. Same with BB curl, much too much bloody body english going on. The last reps of the last set i literally threw them up so i could be done with them.

To combat this ive decided to restart this cycle again. I was gonna carry on the entire thing (next week all dropsets, week after is my still-in-progress circuit training, then back to the start), but i have to get this bicep crap sorted. Think i did one too many sets last time and fucked them up royally.

Have been doing the same weight for the last few months before i reviewed my program with no problem, just seems to have slipped away for some reason.

Fucking sigh.

In other news, ive put on one or two pounds thanks to eating a great deal of porridge oats and chicken/ham salads alternately every day. Five meals is getting easier every day. Also worked out im getting about 170G+ of protein every day, which surprised the hell out of me.

Though im still only on about 3100/3200 cals. Tops. Its working, but not fast enough. Now that my routine is pretty much (lol...) sorted now, im gonna have to pay more attention to diet.

My friends nearly flipped when they found out i was having the reccomended daily intake of 2500kcal by 2:00pm. Gotta love scaring "normals".

Anyways, im hungry as hell now, and even though my biceps (motherfuckingbastardmusclesneedtodie) arent hurting very much, my back is hurting just sitting down.

Catch you all (yes...all one of you. meaning me.) later.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 70KG BB
Lunges - 8, 8 @ 50KG BB
Hack Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 70KG BB
Good Mornings - 6, 6 @ 40KG BB
Heel Raises - 16, 16, 16, 16 @ 60KG BB

This just gets better. Finally a new PR on full squats. God did i want that badly, i was pumped up to hell before my workout today. New squat rack worked great, and had something to do with the increase in weight, since i didnt have to worry about getting it up off my back .

Everything after that was that little bit tougher, but i managed to get through it (just). My grip started to give out in the last set of heel raises, so i might look at doing a little grip work to improve that. Its only because theres so many reps in those sets, but it wouldnt hurt to improve.

Not much else to say about that, was one of the best workouts ive had in ages. Certainly the best leg workout ive had...ever!

Next week gonna unload for a week or two and work back up to this intensity and see where i am at that point. Think ill see some strength gains, but we'll see what happens.

Gonna have to force myself to eat a little more in the heat aswell. I have problems when its the summer, i just cant seem to get hungry. Stupid heat.

Anyway, what i really want is a long sit down after all that...phew.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> LEGS
> 
> Full Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 70KG BB
> Lunges - 8, 8 @ 50KG BB
> ...



Congrats on the Squat PR. Seems like we have similar goals. I dropped volume, and increased intensity and frequency just in the last week. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2006)

Cheers dude! Im feeling the PR now (ouch.) but damn it was worth it.

I like to vary the volume and intensity, keeps things interesting. Ill do a week of low intensity + high volume, then a week of stuff thats mostly for hypertrophy (sort of a middle ground between the previous week and the next bit...), and then 2 weeks of high intensity + low volume to finish off the month before i unload again.

*Shrugs*.

Guessing your goals are focused around strength atm?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 10, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Guessing your goals are focused around strength atm?




Exactly, for 9 months I was in the 8-12 reps range on everything. Like you said, gotta switch it up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Exactly, for 9 months I was in the 8-12 reps range on everything. Like you said, gotta switch it up.



Hey, we've all been there. I just get bored after doing too much of the same thing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2006)

PUSH

Dips - 12, 12, 12 @ BW + 10KG
Bench Press - 8, 8, 8, 6 @ 27.5KG DBs
Overhead Press - 10, 10, 10, 8 @ 40KG BB
Push Ups - 12, 11, 11 @ BW + 10KG
Flys - 8, 6, 7, 4 @ 20KG DBs
Skullcrushers - 10, 10 @ 20KG TB

Hmmm. Crappy today. After an excellent leg workout only a few days ago, my push went to shit today.

No connection, but still annoying.

Was dropping way too many reps, and i was too exhausted to do front raises at all. I also wanted to keep the duration of the workout down, it was pushing just over the hour, and since front raises arent my most critical exercise...

Bad points? Are obvious. Dropped a lot of reps, flys in particular were atrocious, form went out (again) on OH presses, and i cut out an exercise entirely.

Good points? Dips and skullcrushers went really well, and i figured out that i should take the weight down a little (especially on OH press) untill im comfortable working out at this rep range.

So wasnt all bad i suppose, still on a learning curve on what i can and cant handle, and im still progressing.

Onwards and upwards!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 14, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> PUSH
> 
> Dips - 12, 12, 12 @ BW + 10KG
> Bench Press - 8, 8, 8, 6 @ 27.5KG DBs
> ...



Hmmm, perhaps you were subconciously cutting rest intervals down trying to get out of the gym quicker, hence the dropped reps? Still looks good to me man, Keep up the good work!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Hmmm, perhaps you were subconciously cutting rest intervals down trying to get out of the gym quicker, hence the dropped reps? Still looks good to me man, Keep up the good work!



Quite possible. Lol. The dropped reps probably arent as important as i made out, i just hate dropping reps. I suppose if the muscles literally couldnt get the weight up there they must have been worked pretty hard, eh?

Still, the flys really took the biscuit . Half set? Pff! Ridiculous.

Pull tomorrow, im gonna be pumping myself up all afternoon so i dont repeat yesterday.

Hows your training going anyway? *pops over to journal...*


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2006)

PULL

Chin Ups - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 10KG
Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 70KG BB
Upright Rows - 12, 12, 10 @ 30KG BB
Curls - 10, 8, 8 @ 35KG BB
Bent Over Rows - 12, 12, 12, 12 @ 50KG BB
Shrugs - 12, 12 @ 55KG BB

Was exhausted after this so i cut out the bench rows. Though in retrospect (and what ill be doing from now on!) i'll be cutting out the upright rows. Theyre a crappy exercise.

Other than that, even though i dropped a few reps again it wasnt as many as PUSH this week, not to mention everything else went pretty well. Im pretty knackered now, and had to fight back nausea by the time i got to the third set of bent over rows.

Deadlifts were once again a highpoint for me, considering i was lifting the same weight in my strength week for half the reps as i did today. And this is my lightest week. Pretty decent improvement there, so im happy.

Biceps went surprisingly well. Still dropped reps, but better that then let my form go out of whack and get hurt or something.

Yeah, this rep range still needs a bit of work, maybe ill take the sets down on this week, because im running out of time often anyway. Ill have to look into that.

Hmmmm.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 60KG BB
Lunges - 12, 12 @ 40KG BB
Hack Squats - 10, 10, 10 @ 60KG BB
Good Mornings - 10, 10, 10 @ 30KG BB
Heel Raises - 20, 20, 20, 20 @ 50KG BB

Took a set off the Hacks because me knees are taking too much of a battering. Should give them at least a little respite. Added another set to Good Mornings to compensate, so my hams are feeling a bit tender right now .

All in all, went pretty good today. Legs is fast becoming my favourite day for some reason.

Squats went particularly well, tried to get even lower than usual and hold for a moment with each rep, which really hurt after a while, but it was teh good kind of hurt. 

Lunges were really the only thing that i wasnt happy with today. May substitute them for step-ups again for a little while if i can find something to step up onto.

And the best part - i didnt drop any reps!

Hoorah!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 19, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> LEGS
> 
> Full Squats - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 60KG BB
> Lunges - 12, 12 @ 40KG BB
> ...



Way to go, good lookin workout. I always find it tough on my pride to drop sets, but it always seems my body knows best. For the first couple months of my training I did very little leg training. Once I started hitting them hard I noticed my upper body started blowing up faster. You're lucky you enjoy training legs,  ride that wave all the way!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Way to go, good lookin workout. I always find it tough on my pride to drop sets, but it always seems my body knows best. For the first couple months of my training I did very little leg training. Once I started hitting them hard I noticed my upper body started blowing up faster. You're lucky you enjoy training legs, ride that wave all the way!


 
I hear you on lower body affecting upper body. Since i starting really concentrating on the leg workouts, i just look bigger upstairs aswell. Just thicker i think.

Its great! Gotta love forcing testosterone production with dem squats .

Hacks arent my favourite exercise anyway really. They hurt my knees too much. Step ups would probably be a lot more enjoyable anyway.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2006)

PUSH

Dips - 10, 10, 10 @ BW + 12.5KG
Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG DBs
Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Push Ups - 10, 10, 10 @ BW + 12.5KG
Flys - 6, 6, 6, 4 @ 22.5KG DBs
Front Raises - 8, 8 @ 15KG DB
Skullcrushers - 8, 8 @ 25KG TB

Fuck yeah. Only dropped out on the last set of flys. Stupid shoulders simply gave out.

They hurt a crap load right now, lol. Still, happy with today. I like this particular rep range, since i can use pretty heavy weight but still keep moderatly high reps on some exercises. Its really the happy medium between the other two rep ranges i cycle.

Its also the most tiring, my concentration and energy was really waning by the end. Just chuffed i got through it with minimum fucking up.

Dunno if im imagining it, but i think ive lost a little muscle size...not too sure. I still weigh about 160lbs in the morning, but it just looks like im a little smaller. I hate that feeling. Some things look good, others dont, etc.

Probably just imagining it. At least my strength isnt going away, we'll soon see next week when i get back to strength-focused workout. Depending on how i feel, i may go for a few new PRs. If not i guess ill just wait a few weeks and get them next time.

Im sure i could push them up a little bit though. 

Stupid brain.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 20, 2006)

when are you starting the program?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2006)

P-funk said:
			
		

> when are you starting the program?



Im not sure, ive only been doing push/pull/legs for a month or two. May do it for another month then get cracking on the new one.

Rather excited about it in fact. I have a feeling its going to be absolutely knackering.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 21, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Dunno if im imagining it, but i think ive lost a little muscle size...not too sure. I still weigh about 160lbs in the morning, but it just looks like im a little smaller. I hate that feeling. Some things look good, others dont, etc.
> 
> Probably just imagining it. At least my strength isnt going away, we'll soon see next week when i get back to strength-focused workout. Depending on how i feel, i may go for a few new PRs. If not i guess ill just wait a few weeks and get them next time.
> 
> ...




I feel the same way sometimes. Then I'll see someone that I think is big that I haven't seen in a while and I realize, I'm almost the same size as them so I must be doing something right. 

I was a little thrown because I've lost alot of fat since I started lifting. My biceps were 16 1/2 inches when I started working out (no muscle tone at all) and now they are 16 1/4, but I can see every head of my triceps now and I can even make out a bicep if I look hard enough. I'm sure it's just mental, chances are if you're getting heavier and stronger, you're getting bigger. Just keep kickin ass!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I feel the same way sometimes. Then I'll see someone that I think is big that I haven't seen in a while and I realize, I'm almost the same size as them so I must be doing something right.
> 
> I was a little thrown because I've lost alot of fat since I started lifting. My biceps were 16 1/2 inches when I started working out (no muscle tone at all) and now they are 16 1/4, but I can see every head of my triceps now and I can even make out a bicep if I look hard enough. I'm sure it's just mental, chances are if you're getting heavier and stronger, you're getting bigger. Just keep kickin ass!



I get that a lot. Theres a few people i know who i deem "big" but the other day one of them commented that "Damn, thats a nice pair of triceps, ive got fuck all. Nice one!".

That sorta thing confuses me, because we see ourselves changing gradually, its WAY harder to notice. I guess that throws you a little.

I always get paranoid that the program im doing is completely wrong. Probably a hang up from my absolute newbie days .

Nice going on the guns by the way! Even though theyre probably a tad smaller, i bet they look bigger simply because you can see the muscles. Im at 15 1/2 atm, but i swear its nearer 15 3/4 now.

Its at times like this i look to my motto (journal title).

Baby steps, eh?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 22, 2006)

PULL

Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG BB
Chin Ups - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 12.5KG
Reverse Flys - 8, 8, 8 @ 22.5KG DB
Curls - 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10, 7 @ 55KG BB
Shrugs - 10, 10 @ 60KG BB

KNACKERIIIIIIING.

But alright. Taking a set off bent over rows because my lower back was so painful i couldnt physically finish that last set, thankfully BORs are near the end or that would have been a serious problem.

I cut out bench rows again because of time issues, but the reverse flys were definitly a great replacement for upright rows.

Deadlifts obviously went well, since my lower back didnt make it through the rows. 6 reps felt weird for some reason. Hmm.

Chin ups went great, i was contemplating trying them with some towels but i think ill wait untill im using the lighter weights, and since they went so well im glad i made that decision.

Curls were alright aswell, next time im gonna stand with my back against the wall to try and control my body english (i know i do it every now and again) just so i can get the form dead on.

Overall not a bad workout at all.

Gonna be starting the routine P-Funk came up with soon also, since im coming to the end of my Push/Pull/Legs cycle (2 monthsish?) gonna do another month of it, then get cracking.

Had a really nice protein shake earlier, based on a suggestion recipe by Kenwood:

2 Scoops Whey (45g)
1 Low Fat Yogurt
1 Cup Oats
300ml Half-fat Milk
1 Banana

Mmm. Was very very nice. Surprised i managed to drink it down in one it was that thick. Felt a little bloated after that though .

Still.

Legs on saturday, looking forward to it. Thighs are now 22" and steadily growing. Cant wait untill me and my friends have that 100m sprint contest we've been planning. Im gonna kill.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 65KG BB
Lunges - 10, 10 @ 22.5KG DBs
Hack Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 65KG BB
Good Mornings - 8, 8, 8 @ 35KG BB
Heel Raises - 18, 18, 18, 18 @ 55KG BB

Everything hit the right spots today. Didnt miss a step (even on lunges - lol, lame joke alert) and thats why legs really is the best day in this program.

Lovin' it. Everything hurt just the right amount, my form was as dead on as its ever been, and im pretty confident that ill be able to get some sort of a PR next week on the squat (75KG?).

Tried DB lunges today in an effor to keep better form, the BB varient really hurts my back so im concentrating on that more than the actual movement. Happy to say it worked a charm, i could probably go a bit heavier than this because of that, but we'll see what happens next week.

My lower back hurt like hell today, a left over from the combination of Deadlifts and Bent Over Rows on thursday (i dont think ive ever gone that heavy on BOTH exercises...) so that was a tad distracting, had to use my abs a LOT more than usual to stop it messing the squats up, but thankfully its not hurting after the workout.

May take out BORs next time and up the sets on reverse flys, and actually leave enough time for bench rows too. We'll see.

Anyway, in conclusion, legs fucking rock.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Everything hit the right spots today. Didnt miss a step (even on lunges - lol, lame joke alert) and thats why legs really is the best day in this program.




  Thanks for the warning!

 Have you ever tried Rack Deads? Beofre I was doing full deads I was racking them about 6 inches off the ground to sorta ease my way into them. I think it was good just to get some strength in my lower back and get used to the motion, not to mention it took strain off of my lower back enough to perfect the form. I know how weak my lower back feels after I do BB Rows let alone doing them the same day as Deadlifts. Again, kick ass job, and good luck on the Squat PR!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Have you ever tried Rack Deads? Beofre I was doing full deads I was racking them about 6 inches off the ground to sorta ease my way into them. I think it was good just to get some strength in my lower back and get used to the motion, not to mention it took strain off of my lower back enough to perfect the form. I know how weak my lower back feels after I do BB Rows let alone doing them the same day as Deadlifts. Again, kick ass job, and good luck on the Squat PR!



Ive never tried rack deads, ill have to take a look. Pic? Its probably on exrx.com, lol. Good site.

Im good for the two exercises separately, its just when theyre on the same day its like...overkill on my lower back. I dunno if its just because of that, or it is a strength/endurance issue. The exercises are pretty lower-back intensive, BB rows especially i think. At least i feel it more in those than the deads.

I was gonna put in some planks as assistance work or something, but ill take a look at the rack deads aswell. After all, its a pretty good way of mixing it up i suppose.

And cheers again! Im really looking forward to the PR. Dont you just find it exhilarating knowing youre gonna be lifting more than youve EVER lifted before?

Its great!

Looks like your program is giving you some awesome numbers aswell!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2006)

PUSH

Bench Press - 4, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 4, 4 @ 35KG DBs* - PR*
Dips - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 17.5KG
Overhead Press - 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Overhead Press - 6, 6 @ 50KG BB
Flys - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 25KG DBs
Front Raises - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 17.5KG DB
Skullcrushers - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG TB

Thought id mix it up a bit today. I like this set up a LOT more than what ive been doing recently. Took out push ups for a change, closed the gap in the rep range (why i was doing 4 reps and 8 reps on the same day i dont know...), and made the number of sets 4 throughout.

Still managed to keep it under an hour, just! Im gonna be doing a similar thing with pull also, but more about today.

PR on the DB bench which im happy with. At the time i wanted to go heavier again, but im glad i didnt because skullcrushers were hard enough today without that.

Pushed (PUN!) the the weight up on the OH press aswell, back to 50KG, but for 6 reps this time.

All in all was enjoyable since my energy levels kept pretty high throughout. Guess its all that extra food ive been eating.

Supplemental...two spots on my arm burst while lifting. One on my shoulder during bench, and one on my upper arm during dips. Thats gross, but damn that must have been a pump .

Right. Rest time.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2006)

PULL

Deadlifts - 4, 4,@ 80KG BB
Deadlifts - 4, 4,@ 90KG BB *- PR*
Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 15KG
Reverse Flys - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 25KG DB
Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG DB
Curls - 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Shrugs - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 35KG DB

Deadlifts were awesome. Never lifted that much before. Lower back was pulsing near the end of the workout today, very much aftermath of the deads.

Everything else went surprisingly well, i say surprisingly because i wasnt sure how well itd go with the new setup. It went well. Didnt lose any reps, even on curls which i suck at.

Pretty much just chuffed with the deadlifts to be honest, that was all i was going for today primarily.

So, thats bench and deads taken up a notch, on saturday im going for 80KG on the squats. Should be rather interesting.

Taking another month of this, and ive decided to take a week off lifting at the end of that to rest up. Maybe do some cardio, a bit of swimming, play some soccer or tennis or something.

Theres little chance of me sitting around doing absolutely nothing . What usually happens on weeks off is that i end up doing lots of sprinting and bodyweight exercises. I simply cant 100% rest for shit!

Once that week is over, i should be getting back to lifting with P-Funk's routine. Im looking at a few gyms around here, but if they cant perform in the free-weights section im just gonna have to keep struggling through at home.

I do have a Q for anybody reading this. Since ive pushed my cal intake up to gain mass, on a week off, will i continue to eat the same amount even though im not lifting, or should i take it down a little? Maybe take out a shake or two or something?

SHOWER!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> PULL
> 
> Deadlifts - 4, 4,@ 80KG BB
> Deadlifts - 4, 4,@ 90KG BB *- PR*
> ...



Ha! Almost every one of your posts in your journal has a word or a phrase I am not familiar with. Today's entry: chuffed. Thank God my girlfriends mother is from Norfolk, England. She helps me fill in the gaps! I think a comparable word from America would be stoked? Hehe, anyway looking good on the deadlifts and the curls, I don't curl much more myself. 

As for the calorie intake on your week off, I'm not sure about it, because I try not to concern myself so much with my diet, but there may be something in the sticky section about carb cycling that could be helpful.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2006)

Yes, Chuffed = Stoked  haha. You wait untill i throw in obscure welsh slang (if i can actually figure out what would be welsh slang. i probably use it all the time but dont notice. the accents around here would blow your mind though).

Deadlifts are great, but curls arent really my favourite exercise. Theyre pretty boring, it has to be said. Still, not as boring as crunches. Or treadmills. Ugh.

Ill pop over to the diet section and see if i can dig anything out. I so wanted to go for 100KG on the deads today, but again i thought better of it. 2lbs off 200 though. This time next month, my friend .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 1, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 4, 4 @ 70KG BB
Full Squats - 4, 4 @ 80KG BB *- PR*
Lunges - 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DBs
Hack Squats - 6, 6, 6 @ 70KG BB
Good Mornings - 6 @ 40KG BB
Good Mornings - 6 @ 45KG BB
Good Mornings - 6 @ 50KG BB *- PR*
Heel Raises - 16, 16, 16, 16 @ 60KG BB

Mmm. 2 PRs, even more than i expected. Didnt want to go heavier on the hacks, because i dont think my knees would have benefitted from that at all after the full squats.

Good mornings were great though, hams felt very good after that. The temperature here as rocketed the last few days, so i was pretty much dying by the end of the session .

Not much more to say than that really, except what a fucking amazing week. 4 PRs is something im very happy with.

Measured last night because i was bored, and thighs have gone up to 22 1/2", arms are now 16", calves are 15", and i tried measuring my chest but...well, that was a shambles. Why cant we have two pairs or arms, thatd be great for lifting.

Can you imagine a double bb row? Or doing flys + db bench alternately between both pairs of arms in a set?

Wow.

Anyway, awesome week. Cant fault it at all. Dont think ive dropped any reps at all, and if so only one or two, and 4 PRs.

Hope next month goes as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2006)

PUSH

Bench Press - 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG DBs
Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 15KG
Flys - 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DBs
Front Raises - 8, 8 @ 15KG DB
Skullcrushers - 8, 8, 8 @ 25KG TB

Well tis an unload week, so took the weight down to my "moderate" level and took a set off. It was still quite tough but i kept it at about 45 minutes, which is pretty good for someone who has trouble keeping to an hour in most cases.

Still. Good workout, cant really complain.

Got a lot to do today, so keeping this short and sweet . Much like the workout!

Booya.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 5, 2006)

Wow, great work on the PR's. 2 in one session, you're a friggin animal. You deserve an unload week after that! I know mine is feeling great. Although I still have the urge to do alot more, I'm not even breaking a sweat... No worries though, baby steps!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

Haha, always with the baby steps!

Yeah, my legs were a little raw after that workout i can tell you. Cheers though man! Appreciated! 

The unload is going pretty well, push was fair, wasnt really much of a stretch. Its a little strange purposely not going all out, but hey. Its gotta be done. Strange how just taking off one set can make it so much easier.

Gonna try any of those new exercises out?

Also, for some strange reason our programs are synchronised. Scary...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2006)

PULL

Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG BB
Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 12.5KG
Reverse Flys - 8, 8, 8 @ 22.5KG DB
Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ 27.5KG DB
Curls - 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Shrugs - 12, 12 @ 30KG DBs

Christ. That was the UNLOAD session? Dunno if im just a bit sleep deprived or tired from work or what, but that was tougher than i expected. Depending on how legs goes on saturday i may consider taking that week off next week or something. Perhaps the week after to correspond with my birthday.

Dont wanna overtrain my body. Perhaps i am due for a little break. Even though ive been doing push pull legs for about 3 months, i dont think ive taken a week off for a little on top of that.

We shall see how it goes. Maybe ill make up a quick full body routine on the fly, do it next week with a bit of cardio, then take thet week after off.

Sounds like a plan to me. I have cramp in my left forearm also. Fucking shrugs.

Mashed potato of some sort for meal later on. I love that stuff. God i need a shower.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2006)

LEGS

Full Squats - 6, 6, 6 @ 65KG BB
Lunges - 8 @ 20KG DBs
Hack Squats - 8, 8 @ 65KG BB
Good Mornings - 8, 8 @ 35KG BB
Heel Raises - 18, 18, 18 @ 55KG BB

Wow, im not tired at all! Haha, Thats such a disconcerting feeling...NOT being half-dead after a workout. Kinda makes me wanna do some more. My off week is going to kill me, im just gonna be rocking back and forth in my chair with all this pent up energy thats not being used.

Still havent decided what im gonna do about that, i guess ill decide sometime today. I sorta like the idea of doing a 1 week full body, then taking a week off for my birthday. I can get a tattoo at the start of my off week without worrying about it fucking up because of training then.

Hmmm...

Watch this space.


----------



## assassin (Jul 9, 2006)

nice workout ...... same exercise order as mine on my leg day , i guess your legs and lower back will be sore a lot for the next days ,lol...... ummm what's heel raises  ???


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> nice workout ...... same exercise order as mine on my leg day , i guess your legs and lower back will be sore a lot for the next days ,lol...... ummm what's heel raises???


 
Calve raises. I dont call them by their proper name for some reason!

Since this was an unload week my legs werent really too sore at all to be honest. If it were a regular week, or id got a PR on squats, then id feel a bit differently i can tell you.

My lower back is usually fine though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2006)

FULL BODY DAY 1

Deadlifts - 4 x 4 @ 90KG BB
Bench Press - 4 x 4 @ 35KG DBs
Chin Ups - 4 x 4 @ BW + 15KG
Shrugs - 3 x 10 @ 32.5KG DB
Calve Raises - 4 x 16 @ 60KG BB
Bicep Curls - 3 x 4 @ 50KG BB

Never had a workout quite like that. I felt very strange all the way through. The combination of Deadlifts and Bench Press was more difficult than i thought, not to mention that entire exercise selection was incredibly hard on my forearms.

My body doesnt quite know what to do with itself at the moment. Im VERY tired.

Full Body workouts rule.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2006)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> FULL BODY DAY 1
> 
> Deadlifts - 4 x 4 @ 90KG BB
> Bench Press - 4 x 4 @ 35KG DBs
> ...



I have to agree, full body workouts rule. However, I can't handle doing deadlifts on the same day as any other major compound. I designed myself a new program (posted it in my journal) to start after my current one is done and I keep deadlifts pretty much on their own day. IMO it is the most physically demanding lift. Great job fighting through though!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2006)

I agree about the deadlifts. By the time i got to bench i was already pushing hard to actually survive them.

You know its a good workout when your screaming at yourself to get that last rep. I must have sounded like a man possessed .

Yeah, i think i saw your program template, good exercise selection if i do say so myself. It seems like everybody is trying out a full body recently. Im starting my proper one after my week off.

In which ill be doing squats and deads on the same day.

God help me .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2006)

Even though this is my week off i couldnt sit idle for the WHOLE time. I got my ass up out of bed and did some spontaneous (very) simple circuits:

***

CIRCUIT 1

x15 Squat Thrusts
x15 Chin Ups
x15 Squats
x15 Crunches

Rest - 30 Sec

CIRCUIT 2

x15 Jumping Jacks
x15 Push Ups
x15 Lunges (per leg)
x15 Reverse Crunches

Rest - 30 sec

CIRCUIT 1

Rest - 30 Sec

CIRCUIT 2

***

Kicked my ass more than i thought it would, but at the same time im not really THAT surprised. I do basically no CV whatsoever usually. Since this only took about 10 minutes tops, i may start putting this into my program. Or something like it.

Heres to the rest of my off week!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2006)

Well...the off week is nearly over, and if it wasnt for this oppressive heat knawing at my sanity i think id feel a little bit more refreshed for taking it.

Just about got my new full body program tweaked to what i want it to be, and probably more importantly - to accomodate what equipment i have at hand here. 

I just hope the weather doesnt turn again, because i have nowhere indoors to put my squat rack (thank god for weather-proof tarpaulins ;P), and since on this program ill be doing squats at least once every week and usually not on the weekend, the weather will HAVE to be fine enough to do it in the evenings.

Hence why im going gym scouting soon. I cant take my training relying upon the fucking weather anymore. Theres gotta be a decent one around here that ive missed in previous searches. There has to be. I refuse to believe that every one of them sucks.

That said, the new program does look very cool. Very taxing, but very cool at the same time. Im really looking forward to starting it.

Gotta get some rest in now, back to work for two days then im off on leave for a week (its my birthday. go me.) so i have to get through a lot of paperwork in the next two days.

I dont know why i even bothered posting this actually...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK A - DAY 1 (RI = 2:00)

Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 85KG BB

Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 12.5KG
Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 75KG BB

Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB
Lunges - 6, 6 @ 25KG DB

Reverse Flys - 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DB
Standing Curls - 6, 6, 6 @ 20KG DBs

***

Just to explain that a little. The exercises that are grouped together were supersetted, but with a rest interval in between each set.

So i'd do a set of chin ups, RI, set of squats, RI. Thats one set. I did that another 3 times to make up 4 supersets in this way (4 sets of each movement).

Since deadlifts are really my main exercise i put them off on their own. There was no need to superset it with anything anyway, because i already covered what i wanted to with the other exercises.

First time ive ever done this, and i have to say it was very taxing. A real challenge in the middle there. My back is aching like hell already. Squats were surprisingly easy though, but im happy with it at the moment, it was tough at the time, just not as tiring on the legs as i expected of the whole sessions today.

Im not using my full weight this week, gotta ease back into training, and into this new program. Even without my full weight on the bar, it was still enough to give me insane nausea after i was done. That last set of curls had me clenching my teeth alright. At that point i just wanted it to end .

In conclusion, i like this so far. We'll see how the rest of the week goes.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 18, 2006)

Looks good Gaz! I wouldn't make it through 2 sets doing all that supersetting! It's amazing how cutting a little off the RI's can make up for lack of weight. Full body routines rock, I can't see going back now....


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Looks good Gaz! I wouldn't make it through 2 sets doing all that supersetting! It's amazing how cutting a little off the RI's can make up for lack of weight. Full body routines rock, I can't see going back now....



It was pretty tough going. If they were proper supersets with no rest in between i think i would have passed out with that volume. P-Funk's idea of putting a rest interval in between was a stroke of genius .

I think the nausea was the blood continuously moving from my upper body to my lower body, if you look at the way the session would have gone it was 1 set upper, 1 set lower, upper, lower etc. all the way through.

I just cant wait untill i really get stuck into this program. This is gonna be a prosperous few months i think. Full body kicks ass!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK A - DAY 2 (RI = 1:00)

Overhead Press - 12, 12, 12 @ 30KG BB

Bench Press - 12, 12, 12 @ 22.5KG DBs
Step Ups - 14, 14 @ 12.5KG DBs

Dips - 12, 12, 12 @ BW + 7.5KG
Calve Raises - 24, 24 @ 35KG BB

Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG BB
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 7.5KG TB

***

I am SO not conditioned to do that RI yet . I was supposed to do way more leg work in this session but i simply couldnt take the RI with that amount of work. Slightly dissapointed because of that.

The step ups really hurt my lower back for some reason, gonna have to look at the form for those to see if im doing anything wrong.

With that said, even though i was a bit annoyed, i didnt miss any reps in this rep range which is unusual. As before, this is a slightly lower weight than i should be doing, just so i can work on conditioning a little bit.

Still pretty darn tired now though, it really is a different flavour of tired than you get from a session primarily focused on strength (2-5 reps). Still, may have to tweak this one a little bit so it doesnt fuck me early on in the session.

I suppose the lack of volume on legs isnt too bad since its full body, and im working legs (and upper body) 3 times a week. In fact, i dont think one part of me feels particulary tired, i just feel all over fatigued...

Shower.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like working in the high rep range personally. I prefer having DOMS and being sore for a couple days over just feeling beat up from the stress of a high intensity workout. I know they say that getting DOMS is no indication of a good workout, but there is something about it that makes me feel great, and I only seem to get it when I work in the 8+ rep range. 

Are the grouped exerscises supersetted again? Good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 20, 2006)

DOMS can be reassuring sometimes. I always get it in the biceps on high rep workouts . Makes my arms feel massive the next day, lol.

For some reason though its never TOO bad. For about a year i did high reps and volume and i think that kinda conditioned me not to get DOMS too bad or something. The biceps are an exception though. Ouch.

And yeah, the supersets are the main "thing" about this program. Everything from now on will be that way untill i start another program in a few months.

Its an interesting way of doing it, my body really doesnt like it though .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2006)

Yeah, so i TOTALLY fucked up today.

For some reason didnt feel 100% before i started, but i thought id feel a little better when i got going cos of the adrenaline. Suffice to say that was an idiot idea.

Managed to get through the 4 sets of Deadlifts, and was completely knackered. And i mean completely, i couldnt keep my balance, the sweat was pouring off me like i was in a shower and i was gasping for air.

I thought that was a little odd, but waited around for a few minutes and that subsided, so i set up for the rest interval superset of Chin Ups + Squats.

I did one set of chins and squats before pretty much collapsing on the floor in complete and utter exhaustion. I literally couldnt manage another 2 reps after that.

I dunno why the session just didnt happen today, whether its the ungodly heat we're having lately, or whether im just not fucking good enough for this program or what.

Fucking pissed off though, that i assure you. The icing on the cake (no pun intended, as it is my birthday today) is that nobody here understands why im so angry.

"Its just training, forget about it, why are you so pissed off?"

JUST training? Do you people know me at all?

I hate missing one rep, let alone missing 3/4 of an ENTIRE workout. Fuck that. Something always happens on my birthday to piss me off .

Meh. Heres what i managed anyway:


Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 75KG BB

Chin Ups - 8 @ BW + 7.5KG
Squats - 8 @ 65KG BB


Maybe i should go back to Push/Pull/Legs, i was making amazing progress on that up untill the end. Or mess around with this program to take out the superset thing, just to get myself conditioned to full body workouts so i can superset in 6 months or something.

Anything you guys have on this is most appreciated. Really.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 22, 2006)

I'm actually going through the same thing right now and I'm not supersetting anything. I almost lost my protein shake leaving the gym yesterday. With the full body routine I'm guessing that it's so taxing on the body you have to adjust the weights accordingly. It makes it very difficult to go balls to the wall with any one exerscise. By the time I got to my 5th exerscise yesterday I just wanted to go lie down on a mat in the dark room. 

High reps on Deadlifts kick my ass as it is. I think you're doing just fine. I would stick with it for a little while longer, maybe drop reps or weight a little, but I definitely feel great after hitting the whole body. Don't give up on it yet!!

Oh and BTW   *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> I'm actually going through the same thing right now and I'm not supersetting anything. I almost lost my protein shake leaving the gym yesterday. With the full body routine I'm guessing that it's so taxing on the body you have to adjust the weights accordingly. It makes it very difficult to go balls to the wall with any one exerscise. By the time I got to my 5th exerscise yesterday I just wanted to go lie down on a mat in the dark room.
> 
> High reps on Deadlifts kick my ass as it is. I think you're doing just fine. I would stick with it for a little while longer, maybe drop reps or weight a little, but I definitely feel great after hitting the whole body. Don't give up on it yet!!
> 
> Oh and BTW   *HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!*



*Bows* Lol, thankyou dude. Much appreciated!

I think i may have to kick my ego in the teeth and take the weight down for a few things, or take out the supersets for a bit untill im used to this.

This week isnt even the weight id planned to use either. Bloody insane really.

I seemed to do fine with the low reps, the weight for that was fine...again, even though it was lower than i wanted .

These full body things are weird. Ive never been good on high reps though, although the high rep day this week was tough but okay. It was just today on the medium rep range where i really struggled.

Ill keep everything as it is for now, and see what happens next week. I was gonna put the weight upto normal levels next week, but following thismorning's fiasco i think ill think twice. Hmmm...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 23, 2006)

Argh. It just gets worse.

I dont know whats happened, whether it was yesterdays (lack of) performance in training or something else, but thismorning i can barely bend my left elbow without screaming because its killing me.

Feels like some sort of tendonitis, but its concentrated on the inside of the elbow just beneath the bicep. Its also all the way around the elbow joint, down my forearm and into my wrist.

Possibly a bad strain, tennis elbow, tendonitis?

Whatever it is its fucking excrutiating. Painkillers do NOTHING! Driving my girlfriend home thismorning was ten minutes of torture because of the damned gear stick.

Screaming your head of trying to change to 5th gear on a 70mph carriageway isnt my idea of fun.

Going for a doctors appointment tomorrow, but suffice to say im pretty sure the advice will be: "take X pill, and rest it for a week or two.

Bloody setbacks, i was making progress!

Where are my fucking chondroitin tablets...


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 24, 2006)

Ug, now I fell like a total ass gloating about my knee. I'm sorry to hear you're injured now. The only thing that seemed to help my knee was anti-inflams and muscle relaxers. I'm willing to bet it's a similar injury, mine was in the same place but on my knee of course. It healed up rather quickly if thats any consolation. 

Any news from the doctor? Hope ya feel better!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Ug, now I fell like a total ass gloating about my knee. I'm sorry to hear you're injured now. The only thing that seemed to help my knee was anti-inflams and muscle relaxers. I'm willing to bet it's a similar injury, mine was in the same place but on my knee of course. It healed up rather quickly if thats any consolation.
> 
> Any news from the doctor? Hope ya feel better!



Hey, dont worry about that. I'm not so immature and shallow that id take offense at you being happy your knee works .

I couldnt get an appointment today (because as usual, i need to book two weeks in advance of being sick or injured) but its feeling a lot better today. I keep icing it, and i havent even tried to do anything with it today.

It twinged a little earlier but nothing like it was before (thankfully!). Im supposed to workout tomorrow, but i doubt i will. I feel horrible for not doing it, and im scared of losing my gains, but maybe ill just do some cardio or something.

Better losing a few pounds of muscle than totally fucking up my elbow. Never really had a serious injury apart from my dodgy back.

Cheers for the concern, man .


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 1, 2006)

How's the arm?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> How's the arm?



Getting better, thanks!

Ive been icing it a lot and taking Chondroitin twice a day, and i havent had anything more than a twinge for a while. Just finished up my first workout in a week:

***

FULL BODY - WEEK A - DAY 1

Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 85KG BB
Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 12.5KG
Hack Squat - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 75KG BB
Bench Row - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB
Lunges - 6, 6 @ 25KG DBs
Reverse Flys - 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DB
Curls - 6, 6, 6 @ 20KG DBs

Went well today. I decided to take out the crazy supersetting untill i get back into the swing of things. My elbow held out well, which i was relieved with. We'll see how it feels later. I really hope it doesnt fuck up again.

Still kept it under an hour somehow, not sure how that happened. Not that im complaining, spending too much time working out makes me want to fall over a lot.

Pretty tired today so i appear to be babbling a bit so ill shut up.

Workout good, going back to work tomorrow very bad.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK A - DAY 2 (1:00 RI)

OH Press - 12, 12, 12 @ 30KG BB
Step Ups - 14, 14 @ 12.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 12, 12, 10+2 @ 22.5KG DBs
Calve Raises - 24, 24, 24 @ 35KG BB
Dips - 12, 12, 8+4 @ BW +7.5KG
Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG BB
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 7.5KG TB

***

Only the last sets of Bench and Dips gave me any real trouble today. I rest paused both sets indicated by the '+' signs up there. Only a short pause of about 5 or 6 seconds, its the rest intervals that fuck me over.

I feel a lot better this time around though, just seem to be pushing harder than before. In Bench Press my right side seemed to be having a lot more trouble pushing the weight up (ironic since my left elbow was the bad one...).

Will have to try and keep my form tighter next time.

Other than that, feeling pretty good about today. Almost lost my lunch on the Step Ups and after Dips, and felt light headed once or twice throughout the session, but thankfully held onto my lunch and more importantly - my consciousness .

Saturday is gonna be the real test, 8-10 rep range is what i completely failed on a few weeks ago (again ironic, since i used to work out at that 1:30 RI constantly in Push/Pull/Legs...).

Gonna make sure i get a relatively early Friday night and a good hearty meal an hour or two before i train.

My elbow is twinging a little bit after those high reps so im gonna go ice it or something.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2006)

Yesterday i was too busy to post this, so for your viewing pleasure:

FULL BODY - WEEK A - DAY 1 (1:30 RI)

Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 75KG BB
Chin Ups - 8, 8, 4+4, 6+2 @ BW + 7.5KG
Hack Squats - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 65KG BB
Bench Rows - 10, 10, 10, 10 @ 22.5KG DB
Lunges - Dropped
Reverse Flys - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG DB
Curls - 10, 10 @ 15KG DBs

***

Well yesterday, as i said, was incredibly busy. I got up early so i could fit training in without rushing, but the obvious downside with that is that im crap in the morning (no food in my belly :-[), i surprised myself in actually finishing up as well.

I think my form was a little off in Deadlifts for the first set or two, it felt like my glutes and hams werent doing what they were supposed to, so i was compensating by trying to lift it with my arms a little on the way up. Its usually not a problem, so my warmup probably didnt cut it yesterday (rushing?).

Chin Ups were fine. Had to rest pause the last two sets, but again - it wasnt a particularly long rest pause.

I dropped lunges because my legs felt like theyd been hit by a truck after Deadlifts and Hack Squats, and by the time i got through that mammouth session of Bench Rows i was about ready to throw up.

I got everything else after lunges, and when i finished up i was getting the shakes in my whole body, felt sick etc. Was amusing...

Good session though, very tiring. Afterwards i actually went swimming aswell, so thismorning every part of my body is killing me. My chest still aches from Thursday's high-rep fiasco .

Good stuff.

My arm is still improving, thankfully. I think itll be back to normal in another week. Very glad about that.

Now - time for breakfast.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK B - DAY 2 (2:00 RI)

OH Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 50KG BB
Step Ups - 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Calve Raises - 16, 16, 16, 16 @ 55KG BB
Dips - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 17.5KG
Good Mornings - 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Skullcrushers - 6, 6, 6 @ 25KG TB

***

Not too bad today. Didnt miss any reps, my Skullcrushers are much improved, and i didnt really have any problems getting any of the weights up. Think my strength levels are finally getting back to normal.

The only thing that gave me problems were the Dips. I couldnt get the form right, by the time i got it comfortable the set was over, so i'm gonna have to work on those.

My elbow fucked up a bit, but in a strange twist it was the OTHER elbow and not the one that went crappy recently. Odd eh? It wasnt too bad, i was able to finish up without any trouble, but it just aches and twangs every few minutes. I took an anti-inflam and have been icing it for the last half an hour.

Didnt use up all the tablets for my other elbow, so ill be finishing them off in the next few days and icing this frequently. Its not even half as bad as the other one was, so i think i'll be okay to keep training. If it gets any worse, rest assured ill throw down the barbell and step back again.

I aint no fool, baby.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 8, 2006)

Which exerscise did you hurt your arm on this time?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2006)

Im really not sure, you know what its like - youre so focused you dont really notice much else.

I think it was aroundabout Bench Press, then it went away, and Dips didnt help matters much. The rest of it was okay aswell, then about ten minutes afterwards it was like "oh...fuck thats kinda painful" .


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2006)

Got my blood pressure taken the other day, since it runs in the family i like to keep on top of it. Was 143/84. Not too bad!

Also, my weight has gone up by 7 lbs, giving me a 177 total. I'm going for 185 or 190 as my target weight, maybe 200 depending on how 185/190 looks. After that its gonna be all maintainence.

I dont particularly want to get much bigger than that really. Better have breakfast now.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK B - DAY 1

ATG Squat - 12, 12, 12 @ 55KG BB
Chin Ups - 11+1, 5+7, 0 @ BW + 2.5KG
SLDL - 12, 12, 12 @ 65KG BB
Bench Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ 17.5KG DB
Lunges - 14 @ 15KG DBs
Reverse Flys - 14, 14 @ 12.5KG DB
Bicep Curls - 14, 14 @ 10KG DBs

***

Thought id try a few different things today. Switched Squats to the first exercise, this was the first time ive done ATG Back Squats in about a month, so that was interesting.

After that exhausting few sets Chin Ups didnt go well at all - had to rest pause two sets, and couldnt force myself to do another set after that because i was that close to vomiting. Thats not a smart thing to do after the second exercise of the day.

SLDLs were pretty good, taxing but not many problems. It was just as well i chose that variation after the Squats because my legs were fucked.

The rest of the session was good, felt very sick and light headed once i was done. Couldnt bring myself to take my shake that early on afterwards, so i came on here and posted first .

Right, now for that shake.

EDIT: Also, no elbow pain today. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK B - DAY 2 (RI 1:30)

Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Step Ups - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 27.5KG DBs
Calve Raises - 20, 20, 20, 20 @ 45KG BB
Dips - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 12.5KG
Good Mornings - 10, 10 @ 35KG BB
Skullcrushers - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG TB

***

Excellent performance today. Nice going, body. Dont think i really struggled with anything at all, which should be about right actually because im raising the weight back to my regular levels next week. Should be very interesting.

Dips were much improved this time, Bench Press didnt hurt either (yay, etc).

All in all im very pleased with today's session, and im looking forward to saying goodbye to this week in general. Couldnt think of a better way to end it than on a dizzying adrenaline-fuelled high.

Right. Now for a shower because i smell like a hooker.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Good work! And still no elbow pain I'm gathering? Awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Good work! And still no elbow pain I'm gathering? Awesome.



Nope. Seems to be recovering faster than i can injure it .

Though it did hurt a bit last night when i bench pressed one of my friends. Im actually impressed he could brace himself well enough to keep straight while i pressed.

But other than that, nothing to worry about


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2006)

Taking a day off today. Was my Grandpa's funeral, so not really feeling up to doing heavy deads or anything else really.

Will give my joints a little added rest and continue with the week. Maybe ill switch up my saturday 1:30 RI 8-10 reps for the 4-6 2:00 RI that i was supposed to do today.

I want to prove to myself i can still deadlift 200lbs.

Shit, to tell you the truth im not even thinking about it today.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 17, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK C - DAY 2 (RI 1:00)

Overhead Press - 12, 12, 7+5 @ 35KG BB
Step Ups - 14, 14 @ 15KG DBs
Bench Press - 12, 12, 8 @ 25KG DBs

Calve Raises - 24, 24, 24 @ 35KG BB
Dips - 12, 12, 6+3+2+1 @ BW + 7.5KG
Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG BB
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 7.5KG TB

***

Yeah, so kinda dissapointed here. Full body must be more taxing than i thought. First 3 exercises were at my supposed "regular" weight after my 2 week warmup phase. Suffice to say it didnt really work.

I'll stick to the weights ive been doing i think. Pissed off about it but thats the way it goes i guess. Gonna do heavy DAY 1 on saturday to make up for missing it on tuesday.

Stressed out at the moment, i hate the way it totally fucks you up. Need to try and relax more. Its just been a bad two weeks, and i didnt need a bad workout tonight!

I hate the feeling that youre not doing enough, but when youre not doing enough, youre doing so much you keep going to failure.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2006)

Ive been rather busy this last few days. I forgot to post saturday's workout, so heres double the...well, workout's. Im too tired to think of something funny.

***

Saturday - FULL BODY - WEEK C - DAY 1 (RI 2:00)

Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 85KG BB
Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 12.5KG
Front Squats - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 65KG BB
Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB
Lunges - 6, 6 @ 25KG DBs
Reverse Flys - 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DB
Curls - /

Tried Front Squats for the first time, PL style rather than my usual Olympic style. FUCK are they hard on your wrists. I like the movement, but im either gonna have to go even lighter or do some wrist/forearm accessory work.

Other than that, was a pretty straightforward workout. Neglected to do curls because after the Front Squats my wrists, forearms, and strangely my biceps too werent upto it.

No biggie.

***

Tuesday - FULL BODY - WEEK D - DAY 2 (RI 2:00)

Overhead Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 50KG BB
Step Ups - 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Seated Calve Raises - 16, 16, 16, 16 @ 55KG BB
Push Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 17.5KG
Good Mornings - 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Skullcrushers - 6, 6, 6 @ 25KG TB

Not too bad today, traps and shoulders really killing me by the end. Triceps and hams were hit pretty good too.

Decided to have a go at Seated Calve Raises today to give my elbows a little rest after heavy Step Ups. Weighted Push Ups were a nice change from Dips too. Again, because of the elbows. I find Push Ups dont hurt as much as Dips.

Yeah, the fucking things are a little tender again for some reason. Im keeping an eye on it. Its not too bad, just a mild annoyance. Im going to see someone about it soon anyway. They helped my girlfriend out with her tennis elbow (Strangely, from playing the Violin... ), so should be pretty good.

Time to listen to some metal \m/.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 22, 2006)

Front squats are a bitch! They feel so much better on my knees but I can't get comfortable with the grip. Good workouts!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Front squats are a bitch! They feel so much better on my knees but I can't get comfortable with the grip. Good workouts!



Tell me about it! The backs of my hands crossed the pain barrier and went numb by the end of that exercise.

Really good movement, i loved how it felt on my legs (powerlifter stance was nifty aswell), but it just really hurt my forearms.

Perhaps i will persue the exercise, but it would involved taking the weight down a bit to stop my fingers snapping off.

Cheers also . Im already designing my next program. I find i cant seem to stop making them up.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK D - DAY 1 (RI 1:00)

Deadlifts - 12, 12 ,12 @ 70KG BB
Chin Ups - 12, 4+3+5, 4 @ BW + 2.5KG
ATG Squat - 12, 12, 12 @ 55KG BB

Superset: Reverse Flys + Curls - 12, 12 @ 10KG DBs

***

I knew today wasnt going to be a high energy day for me. If i was doing lower reps it would have been fine, even with the higher weights. To combat this, i added some weight to my Deadlift (65 --> 70), and did uber-slow reps and re-gripped after every one to make sure i got the most ROM i could possibly get from the movement.

I dont think my glutes have ever ached quite as much .

Chins suffered from that, wasnt too impressed with them personally. Next time ill pay more attention to them. Ill be using the 'right' weight for Deads next time around so it should be a little better.

Squats i did pretty much the same thing as i did on Deads - got as much ROM  as i possible could. Im usually pretty low anyway on ATGs but this time my ass was literally 3" off the ground. One day ill get it to actually touch .

To finish off i did Reverse Flys (with 2 dumbells, usually i have higher weight with 1 db and alternate sides) supersetted with DB Bicep Curls. Was a good way to finish, because combined with the low RI i was seriously out of breath by the end.

Major lactic acid buildup though. Mmm. Gonna get lovely DOMS tomorrow.

But yeah, considering i was pretty tired before i started out today, im fairly pleased with how that went.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK D - DAY 2 (RI 1:30)

Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 20KG DBs
Lateral Lunges - 10, 10 @ 20KG DBs
Bench Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ 27.5KG DBs
Calve Raises - 20, 20, 20, 20 @ 22.5KG DBs
Dips - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 12.5KG
Good Mornings - 10, 10 @ 35KG BB
Overhead Tricep Extensions - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG TB

***

Good workout today, was very pleased with it. As is becoming the norm for me now, i tried one or two different things. Namely doing DB OH presses instead of using a BB, lateral lunges to replace step ups because i missed regular lunges the other day, DB calve raises instead of BB, and OH tricep extensions instead of skullcrushers.

All in all it was pretty enjoyable, and tiring enough to get a good rating as a workout. I think i could have gone heavier on the tricep extensions but thats about it really.

Bench press really fucking hurt in the last set aswell, love that feeling. Didnt go to failure, but a few more reps and i would have. And as always, there was serious lactic acid buildup on the calve raises.

The only thing thats been lacking lately is because ive been unusually busy ive skipped a meal here and there.

Nuttin but a peanut.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

FULL BODY - WEEK E - DAY 1 (RI 2:00)

Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 90KG BB - *Highest so far for Full Body*
Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 12.5KG
Hack Squats - 4, 4 @ 80KG BB
Hack Squats - 4, 4 @ 90KG BB - *PR*
Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB
Lateral Lunges - 6, 6 @ 25KG DBs
Reverse Flys - 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DB
Bicep Curl - 6, 6 @ 20KG DBs

***

Good workout today. One highest ever lift, and one PR. I wish the weather would improve so i could go out back and use the squat rack though. Think im gonna have to join a gym when i get my car sorted out.

The rest of the session was good, blasted through everything with minimal struggling. Cut the curls short by a set, but who really cares about those anyway, right?

Really getting to like Lateral Lunges for some reason. Its like a stretch and a compound lift combined! Whats not to like? Throw in a blowjob and youve got awesomeness in a can.

Got a few more weeks of this full body thing left, and then im starting a new program (after the obligatory week off, obviously). Currently tweaking, but basically its an Upper/Lower 4 day a week split that ill keep on for about a month or so.

I just feel like a higher frequency split for a little while, thatll leave me a few weekends free to not worry about fitting training in. Variety is the spice, eh?

Looking forward to it, as i do with all new programs. More details are in the thread i started in training.

Time to cook me some steak!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 29, 2006)

Hell yeah, WTG on the PR's. 

I was looking at the other thread you started, looks good man. You are definitely getting the frequency increase you wanted with that one!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Hell yeah, WTG on the PR's.
> 
> I was looking at the other thread you started, looks good man. You are definitely getting the frequency increase you wanted with that one!



Tell me about it. Its going to be harsh, but i think itll be worth it in the end. Im gonna have a crack at increasing my calories for that month aswell. Put another 300-500 on there or something.

Damn my lower back is getting the DOMS already .


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 1, 2006)

Yesterday's workout went a little something like this:



FULL BODY - WEEK E - DAY2 (RI - 1:00)

OH Press - 12, 12, 12 @ 15KG DBs
Lateral Step Ups - 14, 14 @ 12.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 12, 12, 12 @ 22.5KG DBs
Calve Raises - 24, 24, 24 @ 35KG BB
Dips - 12, 12, 6+6 @ BW + 7.5KG
Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG BB
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 7.5KG TB

***

Again, pleased with this. My conditioning at lower RIs and higher reps is definitely improving now. I was a little dead after the Lateral step ups because they are SO much more taxing than normal Step Ups.

If youve never done Laterals before, give them ago. Very taxing exercise.

All in all a good session methinks! The only thing i could get a perfect 10 (or 12 as the case may be) was Dips. That last set just hurt way too much to get the last 6 reps out in good form. Some serious involuntary teeth clenching was going on there.

Good stuff though. Ive got the form right on Good Mornings aswell, they felt perfect today. Well balance, just enough pressure on the hams and less on the calves, and my lower back was hurting in the bad way.

Ill be working out on sunday again this week rather than saturday because i have plans, and i need to sort out some stuff with the bank. Plus i had a good workout last sunday, so may aswell see if its a sunday thing.

Its probably the giant sunday roast dinners i have earlier in the day. The veggies energise me \m/.

Awesomeness!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2006)

A few friends drove down to get me unexpectedly for a night out yesterday, so i told them to wait and just did a quick 20minute (though very heavy) workout to make up for not following the proper program for that day.

And to show off.

***

*Deadlifts - RI 3:00*
2 x 100KG BB
2 x 115KG BB
4 x 115KG BB

*Chin Ups - RI 2:00*
4 x BW+20KG
4 x BW+20KG

*Overhead Squats - RI 1:00*
10 x 10KG BB
8 x 20KG BB

***

Considering my previous PR was 90KG x 4 on Deads and 15KG x 4 on Chins i was rather pleased with that .

Im not going to count them properly yet though, since it wasnt in a 'proper' session. I really enjoyed lifting that heavy though. I'm gonna have to try a purely strength-orientated program and some point. Linear periodization and all that.

If anybody can reccomend something, please do. Im off to read some sticky topics on the subject.

Overhead squats were just an exercise i wanted to try out, since i expect ill be including it in whatever program i decide to do next. Very good exercise, absolutely astoundingly hard to keep perfect form throughout.

Good stuff.

I surprised even myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2006)

Superset #1

DB Bench Press + DB Flys

4 + 4 @ 30KG DBs
4 + 4 @ 30KG DBs
4 + 4 @ 30KG DBs
4 + 3 @ 30KG DBs


Superset #2

Back Squat + Overhead Press

8 + 6 @ 40KG BB
8 + 6 @ 40KG BB
8 + 6 @ 40KG BB
8 + 6 @ 40KG BB


Superset #3

Good Mornings + Calve Raises

6 + 20 @ 45KG BB
6 + 20 @ 45KG BB
6 + 20 @ 45KG BB
6 + 20 @ 45KG BB

***

Once again i'm strapped for time (i didnt know i was so popular...what the fuck is happening?) so i came up with a totally supersetted session on the fly and surprisingly i only dropped one rep, though i attribute that to supersetting two very similar exercises .

Everything else went really well. Im exhausted, i think i sweated my bodyweight out, and it took just about 30 minutes to get through. Everybody wins!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2006)

I knew it was gonna be a bad one as soon as i picked up that barbell.

***

Romainian Deadlifts - 12, 0, 0 @ 50KG BB
Chin Ups - 12, 12, 6 @ BW + 2.5KG
Back Squats - 12, 12, 0 @ 55KG BB
Bench Rows - Dropped
Lateral Lunges - Dropped
Reverse Flys - 14, 10 @ 10KG DBs
Bicep Curls - 14 @ 10KG DBs

***

Not much to say except - WORST WORKOUT EVER.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2006)

Thus begins a week off!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Thus begins a week off!


 
I haven't been in journal land in a little while, lookin good man!! A few of those workouts look friggin brutal. Congrats on the Deadlifts, that's a huge increase!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I haven't been in journal land in a little while, lookin good man!! A few of those workouts look friggin brutal. Congrats on the Deadlifts, that's a huge increase!



Cheers dude! I think the heavy deads followed by the supersetting was the reason behind the shitty workout to be honest!

I think my body deserves some time out after that onslaught!

Im increasing my calories and getting my diet balanced over the day, and taking a rest before starting that upper/lower split i mentioned. I think im gonna need all the rest and food i can get to survive a month of that!

How you doing lately, man? Training-wise and otherwise.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

A piece of advice: don't superset RDLs (or any type of DLs).  You're only asking for bad form.  That's how I popped one of my false ribs.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 11, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> How you doing lately, man? Training-wise and otherwise.


 

Eh, not so hot. I re-injured my meniscus in my right knee doing power cleans last wednesday. Gotta take some time off, which is actually perfect, because my gym membership just expired. I think I'm gonna go gym shopping today. We'll see......


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 12, 2006)

DOMS said:


> A piece of advice: don't superset RDLs (or any type of DLs). You're only asking for bad form. That's how I popped one of my false ribs.



Shit, ill keep that in mind! Cheers for the warning, dude! 

False ribs? Whats that all about? If you dont mind me asking of course.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 12, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Eh, not so hot. I re-injured my meniscus in my right knee doing power cleans last wednesday. Gotta take some time off, which is actually perfect, because my gym membership just expired. I think I'm gonna go gym shopping today. We'll see......



Could be a blessing in disguise! Though a knee injury isnt a good thing...blessing or not it still hurts like hell.

How many gyms are near you anyway? Got any in mind?


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 12, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Could be a blessing in disguise! Though a knee injury isnt a good thing...blessing or not it still hurts like hell.
> 
> How many gyms are near you anyway? Got any in mind?


 
I had my pick of about 10 actually. Went with the Golds that's right by my house. AKIRA (on this board) works out there as well, so it made sense to go there. I couldn't resist doing an upper workout yesterday, too many hot chicks roaming around in there. Feels good to be in a new atmosphere, not to mention they have a trap bar!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2006)

UPPER (PUSH DOMINANT)

Start Time - 17:15

*2:00 RI*
OH Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 55KG BB
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 35KG DBs
Dips - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 17.5KG

*1:30 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10 @ 30KG BB
Chin Ups - 10, 7+3 @ BW + 5KG
Reverse Flys - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG DB

Finish Time - 18:09

***

Goddammit it feels good to be back, IM. It was only just over a week but it seems like way longer since i worked out. Felt awesome to be lifting again today, you dont realise how much you love doing this untill you find out that you missed picking up pieces of metal so much .

So yeah, new Upper/Lower 4 days a week program that ill be running for a month/5 weeks. Today was rather good i thought, went pretty well considering its my first week back. It was over in the less than an hour, i hit nearly all my targets, and it was just enjoyable.

I decided to go for it and cut out arm specialization isolation work. Im glad i did because i was kinda beat after this. Most of you guys swear arm isolation is next to useless in most situations anyway, so what the hell.

Gonna be checking out a gym tomorrow, and doing a leg workout based on my proper one depending on what equipment they have there (being on the local council has major benefits, the gym isnt actually open to the public yet, and when it is ill get a 20% discount! ).

So yeah, fucking awesome. Shifted some relatively heavy weight today.


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 19, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> UPPER (PUSH DOMINANT)
> 
> Start Time - 17:15
> 
> ...


 
Way to go man, welcome back!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Way to go man, welcome back!



Cheers dude, its good to be back


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2006)

Dont know exactly what i did today, i was picked to go and try out a new local leisure centre before it opens this weekend, so i had to make the best on fly that i could with all the machines and dumbells i found:

Leg Press - 10, 10 @ 80KG
Leg Press - 4, 4 @ 130KG
Leg Extension - 10, 10, 10 @ 50KG
Leg Curl - 10, 10, 10 @ 60KG
Romanian Deadlifts - 16, 16, 16 @ 22KG DBs
Overhead Squats - 10, 10 @ 8KG DBs

Warmdown - 5 Minutes very low intensity on treadmill.

Total Workout Time - 35 minutes.

***

Bear in mind im trying to remember all this off the top of my head. Suffice to say i wont be joining the gym, its pretty cheap for me cos of my awesome local authority discount, but they just dont have what i want.

The DBs i used for RDLs were the HEAVIEST they had. 22KG!? Bleh.

Everything was a machine apart from that. And half of the room was filled with elipticals, treadmills, steppers, and various bikes.

Other than the equipment i used there were a few pec decks, a lat pulldown, and a few other things that were so ridiculous i cant even name them.

The icing on the cake was the part they didnt implement today, thankfully: when you go there for a workout, you are given an electronic key that looks like, and in fact is, a usb pen drive. After a discussion with one of the gym workers, they will put a program you decide with them onto the pen drive. Then, you PLUG THE PEN DRIVE INTO EACH MACHINE IN TURN, IN ORDER TO BE ABLE TO USE IT.

THE ONLY RI YOU CAN USE IS 30s OR 60s. ANY MORE THAN THAT AND THE MACHINE WILL THINK YOU HAVE DISSAPEARED AND WILL RESET ITSELF.

THE MAX WEIGHT ON THE LEG PRESS WAS 190KG, ALL THE OTHER MACHINES WERE LOWER THAN THIS.

IT HAS A TIMER THAT SAYS IF YOURE DOING THE REP TOO SLOW OR TOO FAST.

THERE WERE NO BENCHES, BARBELLS, OR FREEWEIGHTS OTHER THAN DBS.

...

...

...

For what one of those machines cost, you could have bought an amazing selection of freeweights, and even a few regular machines if you wanted to placate the idiots who go in there to "feel the burn", but no.

You want to be high-tech.

The thing is, before they closed for renovation, they had the BEST free-weights section in the whole county. They are gonna have a LOT of pissed off weight lifters on re-induction day, i can tell you that.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2006)

UPPER (PULL DOMINANT)

Start Time = 17:22

*1:30 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 40KG BB
Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 10KG
Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB

*1:00 RI*
OH Press - 12, 12 @ 35KG BB
Bench Press - 12, 12 @ 25KG DBs
Dips - 12, 12 @ BW + 7.5KG

Finish Time = 18:20

***

Fuck my shoulders hurt. All 3 heads got hit pretty hard today, so im finding it rather difficult to keep my arms in certain positions . Still, feels good in that odd way...

Went really well i thought. The only thing was my ROM was a little smaller on Chin Ups than usual, i just couldnt go the whole ROM for some reason. No biggie, it was only a fraction anyway.

Damned right! Im liking this program so far. Heres to the next 3 weeks!


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 22, 2006)

So do you complete all pulls then go on to the pushes, and vice versa?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 22, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> So do you complete all pulls then go on to the pushes, and vice versa?



Yeah, i thought itd be a good change from alternating. The last few programs ive alternated them in some way.

Really hits you hard though, i gotta say!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2006)

LOWER (HAM DOMINANT)

Start Time = 17:03

*2:00 RI*
Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 110KG BB _(Good!)_
Good Mornings - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 50KG BB _(Too light!)_
Calve Raises - 14, 14, 14, 14 @ 60KG BB

*1:30 RI*
Overhead Squats - 10, 10, 10 @ 25KG BB
Lateral Lunges - 10, 10, 10 @ 20KG DBs

Finish Time = 17:51

***

That was a damned difficult session. Deadlifts were very taxing, my glutes sure are feeling it now. Good weight though, impressed i could get through the rest of the session without fucking up .

Good Mornings were too light, i hardly felt them at all untill the last set, so im gonna make them a tad heavier and try and increase my ROM little by little over the coming weeks.

I did have a nasty shock though, i prepared for 2 sets of Overhead Squats and went all out, only then to realised i was supposed to be doing 3 sets. That last set was so painful it was unreal. I finished the last rep, set the weight down, and dropped to one knee on the walk to sit down .

That exercise is immense. I love it.

Awesome session. My legs are gonna be messed up tomorrow...


----------



## MCx2 (Sep 25, 2006)

Those #'s are climbing, way to go!

Overhead Squats are murder, I can't even think about doing them. Good stuff mein.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2006)

Cheers, man!

Slowly but surely my body is responding with strength gains instead of size gains i think.

I stuck to a certain range of weights for so long, its only this year that ive actually realised "Hey...i can actually lift way more than this...".

Sometimes its hard to realise when youre actually really trying hard to lift a heavy weight, or just lifting a weight that you think is really heavy .

And yeah, overhead squats are killer. Such an exhausting exercise, i simply couldnt do lower rep ranges. Its just too damned difficult to stabilize at higher intensities, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2006)

UPPER (PUSH DOMINANT)

Start Time = 17:10

*1:30 RI*
Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 50KG BB
Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 32.5KG DBs
Dips - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 15KG

*1:00 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 12, 12 @ 25KG BB
Chin Ups - 7+5, 6+3+3 @ BW + 2.5KG
Reverse Flys - 12, 12 @ 15KG DB

Finish Time = 17:56

***

Not too bad today. Certainly starting to feel the higher frequency hitting me, haha. Though im digging my own grave, since that was the whole point of this program .

Nevermind. New challenges, new progress.

That sounds like a journal title...

Only thing that needs consideration is my laughable performance on the chin ups lately. Taking the weight down (the added weight) from now on, since i think the extra bodyweight ive put on is to blame for my apparent strength loss.

I dunno. Either way i cant do it at this weight, so the only thing to do is take it down and really push (or pull as it may be) for good ROM and form.

I need some sleep, i am really fucking tired.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2006)

Yesterday

LOWER (QUAD DOMINANT)

Start Time = 16:43

*1:30 RI*
Hack Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG BB
Step Ups - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 22.5KG DBs

*1:00 RI*
Calve Raises - 22, 22, 22 @ 40KG BB

*Extra*
Swimming - 10 Lengths

Finish Time = 18:00

***

Odd one. Felt rather weak at the weight lifting, so decided to stop flogging a dead horse (after the quad part my lower back was aching so much i couldnt handle any high-rep ham work) and decided to have a swim.

Didnt go too badly considering i havent been for about 18 months, and am 2 stone heavier .

Awesome.


Today

UPPER (PULL DOMINANT)

Start Time = 17:33

*2:00 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 45KG BB _(Too light!)_
WG Chin Ups - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 10KG
Bench Rows - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 30KG DB

*1:30 RI*
Overhead Press - 10, 10 @ 40KG BB
Bench Press - 10, 10 @ 27.5KG DBs
Dips - 10, 10 @ BW + 10KG

Finish Time = 18:22

***

Good session today. Switched to WG Chin Ups from now on, my lats need some work, and i find it puts less pressure on my elbows than the closer grip equivalents. Dont wanna risk elbow injury again, that sucked like a cheap french hooker.

Bent Over Rows were far too light. I knew my strength would come quickely with these since i havent done them for so long (i guesstimated a weight to start with). Making them a tad heavier.

Other than that, it was standard affair today.


Other Thoughts

Halfway through this program now, another two weeks and a few PRs and ill be starting something new.

I have a few ideas. An Upper/Lower/Full Body thing seems pretty interesting to me. Thinking of adding swimming in as a permenant addition to my fitness again, i saw great increases in endurance when i used to do it every week.

Upper + Lower Days will probably be heavy strength work, structured similarly to what i do now (Quad Strength/Ham Size, Push Strength/Pull Size + the reverse of both) over two weeks to switch them.

The Full Body day will be lower RIs and higher reps to work on muscular endurance. May add in some plyometrics aswell to help my overall performance.

Swimming, like i said, will be on a certain day aswell, so itll probably still be a 4 day a week exercise program, but it wont all be full on heavy as hell weight training like i do now .

Think i could keep that up for about 6 weeks or something. We'll see. Ill have to draw something more specific up next week and take a look at it on paper.

Going out tonight, and have a busy weekend in front of me.

Fuck Yeah.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 2, 2006)

UPPER (PUSH DOMINANT)

Start Time = 16:43

*2:00 RI*
Overhead Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 27.5KG DBs
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 37.5KG DBs _- (PR!!!!)_
Dips - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 17.5KG

*1:30*
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10 @ 35KG BB
WG Chin Ups - 10, 5+5 @ BW + 2.5KG
Reverse Flys - 10, 10 @ 17.5KG DB

Finish Time = 17:31

***

Cant put much of a write up here because ive gotta haul ass and shower because im going to see Ross Noble (comedian) in Cardiff in a few hours so i need to run to the station.

Still didnt stop me whacking out an amazing workout though. Very pleased, especially with the PR.

As the recently defeated Ronnie Coleman would say - WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2006)

Darn its been a busy week. I have three workouts to put in one post since i really havent had the time to do it lately. Luckily, i write everything down.

Had to swap around my workout days to accomodate my suddenely busy schedule, but no matter. Still performing. Going all out this week since its the last in what has been a highly exhausting program.

***

Thursday

UPPER (PULL DOMINANT)

Start Time = 16:42

*1:30 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG BB
Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 7.5KG
Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 27.5KG DB

*1:00 RI*
Overhead Press - 12, 12 @ 35KG BB
Bench Press - 12, 12 @ 27.5KG DBs
Dips - 12, 12 @ BW + 7.5KG

Finish Time = 17:32

***

Saturday

LOWER (QUAD DOMINANT)

Start Time = 15:05

*2:00 RI*
Hack Squat - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 90KG BB
Lunges - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 27.5KG DBs

*1:30 RI*
Romanian Deadlifts /SS/ Calve Raises - 10/20, 10/20, 10/20 @ 45KG BB

Finish Time = 15:37

***

Tuesday

LOWER (HAM DOMINANT)

Start Time = 17:49

*2:00 RI*
Deadlifts - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 110KG BB
Good Mornings - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ 55KG BB
Calve Raises - 14, 14, 14, 14 @ 60KG BB

*1:30 RI*
Overhead Squats - 10, 10, 10 @ 25KG BB
Lateral Lunges - 10, 10, 10 @ 20KG DBs

Finish Time = 18:43

***

So yeah, three pretty good workouts IMO. Today was a bitch though, may have pulled a muscle out in my lower back on the Good Mornings. We'll see how it is tomorrow, so fingers crossed its nothing. I guess if it were really serious id know about it now .

Getting more confident on Chin Ups and Overhead Squats as time goes on. The former because im concentrating more on ROM than weight lifted, and the latter because its fucking hard and i refuse to let it beat me.

Should be joining a gym soon so i can actually workout somewhere other than my house, haha. Partially need this because im running out of weight, and i want to give the floor a break from being wrecked (parents can be so uptight about things like that).

Should be good. I know a guy who can get me in there for a while without paying, so i can get into using the place. Its not too far from where i live, and its probably one of two places around here that actually cater for the serious lifter over fat middle-aged women....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2006)

UPPER (PUSH DOMINANT) - Unload

Start Time = 17:32

*2:00 RI*
Overhead Press - 4, 4, 4 @ 45KG BB
Bench Press - 4, 4, 4 @ 32.5KG DBs
Dips - 4, 4, 4 @ BW + 12.5KG

*1:30 RI*
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8 @ 30KG BB
Chin Ups - 8, 8 @ BW
Reverse Flys - 8, 8 @ 15KG DB

Finish Time = 18:09

***

Yeah, im pretty much burned out at this point, haha. Even the thought of doing a full workout today made me knackered so i sucked it up and did an unload. Thankfully ive got a week off next week, need to rest up and get my energy back.

Was a good program, perhaps a little too intense for me since i could only keep it up for 3 full weeks! Though i have been taking my carbs down for 2 weeks in an attempt to stop getting fatter .

Ah well.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

I haven't been in journal land for a while now recovering my hand, takin some time off??


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I haven't been in journal land for a while now recovering my hand, takin some time off??



Yup, a nice week of R+R and i bit my tongue and joined a gym. ive kinda run out of weight in my house, haha. Not a bad gym really, a lot of machines but they do have some freeweights. Ill make do best i can .

Just had my first workout back today, see next post!

Hows things been going with you, man? I too havent been in journal for a while. Everything alright?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 23, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Yup, a nice week of R+R and i bit my tongue and joined a gym. ive kinda run out of weight in my house, haha. Not a bad gym really, a lot of machines but they do have some freeweights. Ill make do best i can .
> 
> Just had my first workout back today, see next post!
> 
> Hows things been going with you, man? I too havent been in journal for a while. Everything alright?


 
Busted up my hand a few weeks back. Just been keeping strict with a diet and almost lost 10 lbs in the process! Today is my first day back as well! I'll be back here by 7PM


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2006)

Full Body - Week A - Workout 1

Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 30KG BB (2:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ 30KG BB (1:00 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x1 24KG DB (1:45 RI)
Dips - 12, 12, 12 @ BW+7.5KG (1:15 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 22KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

Now that was a pretty damned tough workout. Created a 3 day a week full body program implementing undulating periodization. First time ive ever had a go at doing this but it certainly hit me harder than i thought. Seriously.

Not so much muscle ache, but a lot of out of breath panting and lactic acid buildup. Pulled my hams a little bit, so next time ill have to warm up better. 

First time ive ever tried single leg RDLs and bulgarian squats, both of which hit my legs like a truck or two. I liked it a lot. MWUAHAHHAA.

But yeah, im back, and im badder than ever.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 23, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Busted up my hand a few weeks back. Just been keeping strict with a diet and almost lost 10 lbs in the process! Today is my first day back as well! I'll be back here by 7PM



Fucking-A, man! 10lbs is a LOT of weight. Good on ya!

Howd you manage to bust your hand?


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Full Body - Week A - Workout 1
> 
> Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 30KG BB (2:00 RI)
> Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ 30KG BB (1:00 RI)
> ...


 
That's one hell of a first day back, noice!! Hot damn, I didn't realize how much I missed it until I got back in there!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> That's one hell of a first day back, noice!! Hot damn, I didn't realize how much I missed it until I got back in there!


 
I hear you on that one. I enjoyed that workout a hell of a lot. Everything was so varied it was a pleasure to get through it all.

Well...it was a pleasure if you forget i was out of breath for 80% of it, nearly threw up after the first set of dips, and felt light headed as hell once i was done with it all .

But isnt all that fun in itself? I dont think i could live without that stuff.

Since ive joined a gym now too, i finally see what all you guys are talking about - gym idiots. They were EVERYWHERE i tells ya!

There were guys supersetting bench press for the whole time i was there, somebody doing upright rows + bent over rows with the smith machine - badly i might add, and a few guys who would take over the spot by the corner with the mirror in it so they could watch themselves doing every set.

I think there were only two legitimately big guys in there, and even they were 80% machine monkies.

And theres me, standing amongst people chanting "chest chest chest is best" doing one leg RDLs, bulgarian squats, and shock horror - some back work!

I love this lifestyle.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 24, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I hear you on that one. I enjoyed that workout a hell of a lot. Everything was so varied it was a pleasure to get through it all.
> 
> Well...it was a pleasure if you forget i was out of breath for 80% of it, nearly threw up after the first set of dips, and felt light headed as hell once i was done with it all .
> 
> ...


 


It's true though, and it always amazes me the truely big guys that stick to machines exclusively. I'm willing to bet I know what else goes in their protein shakes.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> It's true though, and it always amazes me the truely big guys that stick to machines exclusively. I'm willing to bet I know what else goes in their protein shakes.


 
Lol, yeah. I was thinking the same thing.

Partly because they were DB benching 40KG for 8, and even i...a relative kid to them, whos gotta be a good 40lbs lighter, can bench that for 4, and go deeper in the lift than they do!

They seem to have size, but their strength isnt good by relative comparison IMO.

Still, the gymdiots (see what i did there) give you a whole new reason to go to the gym, i guess


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 26, 2006)

Yesterday:

Full Body - Week A - Workout 2

Deadlifts - 14, 14 @ x2 37KG DBs (1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 34KG DBs (1:45 RI)
Overhead Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ 15KG BB (1:15 RI)
WG Chin Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW+12KG (2:00)
Skullcrushers - 10, 10, 10 @ 20KG BB (1:30 RI)
Reverse Flys - 16, 16 @ x1 10KG DB (0:45)

***

Another pretty tough workout there, the Deadlifts were really hard because my hams were killing me.

Im dreading tomorrow because i have to do Monday's leg-destroying extravaganza all over again. My poor hamstrings are going to hate me for this. Come to think of it im doing some sort of hamstring, quad, and tricep heavy movement every workout, haha.

Goddamnit. The next few weeks are really going to hurt.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2006)

Full Body - Week A - Workout 1

Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 30KG BB (2:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ 30KG BB (1:00 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x1 24KG DB (1:45 RI)
Dips - 12, 12, 6+6 @ BW+8KG (1:15 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

Main points for today:

- Need to work on Single Leg RDL form. Went out a bit and almost strained my lower back a little too much.

- Dips hurt a lot. May replace Skullcrushers on Workout 2 with some other isolation exercise so Tri's are fresher for Dips. Need to stop leaning forward too.

- Bent Over Rows could be heavier.

Other than that today was pretty good. Im nowhere near as dead as i was after i did this same workout on Monday, so i guess thats a good sign. I wish i could take days off work all the time because the gym was a pleasure today - I.E. it was empty.

Nothing better than an empty gym. MmmMm.

Ive seemingly lost 4lbs taking me down to 176. Not too worried about this since i wanted it to happen . Decided to carb down a month ago because i was getting a bit fatter than i would like to be. Strength hasnt suffered at all yet, but my overall size has gone down.

I think. Who can tell? Me. Right.


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 27, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Full Body - Week A - Workout 1
> 
> Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 30KG BB (2:00 RI)
> Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ 30KG BB (1:00 RI)
> ...


 
Nothing wrong with leaning forward a little to involve the chest more. I'm damn near a push up when I do dips.  

Workouts are looking strong.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nothing wrong with leaning forward a little to involve the chest more. I'm damn near a push up when I do dips.
> 
> Workouts are looking strong.



Cheers man! Its getting pretty hard going now because the adjustable barbells in the gym are olympic - a tad heavier that regular ones!

Leaning forward on dips feels really strange on the chest, but i guess ill give it a go!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2006)

Full Body

RDLs - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 40KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 38KG DBs (2:00 RI)
Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (1:00 RI)
WG Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 10KG (1:45 RI)
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Bench Rows - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 20KG DB (1:30 RI)

***

Another toughie today. I forgot how awesome full body programs are at kicking your conditioning up the ass. Thought i was going to die on that 3rd set of chin ups, haha.

Still. Was just what i needed after a shitty day at work. I seem to respond really well to this sort of program, at least strength wise. I hardly ever go to positive failure (though i did come close today...chins of course).

Ahhh, good stuff. 

My left knee is playing up though for some reason, something im going to have to keep an eye on i think. Im gonna start doing some somatic stretching to keep my hams loose, so hopefully thatll help my knees, and possibly my lower back too (go to training and read fUnc's thread).

So, hows everybody doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2006)

So after a mere week back to training, i have to take an unplanned 6 days off because i ever so slightly pulled my back out. It wasnt debilitating, and i have no idea how i did it. I dont think it was any exercises, but it could very well have been putting dumbells back on a rack.

So i took 6 days off. I could still walk, lie down, jump, fuck, and dance, but not without a bit of pressure back there. Thankfully its feeling fine again now. Still gonna keep an eye on it though, be more careful with my exercises and weight selection, and be careful racking and unracking weights themselves.

I hate injuries, even minor ones. I really need to get back to training. im going to repeat what last week was supposed to be, this week so i dont really miss out that much.

Anyway. Setbacks aside, time for brekkie.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> So after a mere week back to training, i have to take an unplanned 6 days off because i ever so slightly pulled my back out. It wasnt debilitating, and i have no idea how i did it. I dont think it was any exercises, but it could very well have been putting dumbells back on a rack.
> 
> So i took 6 days off. I could still walk, lie down, jump, fuck, and dance, but not without a bit of pressure back there. Thankfully its feeling fine again now. Still gonna keep an eye on it though, be more careful with my exercises and weight selection, and be careful racking and unracking weights themselves.
> 
> ...


 
Damn, I know how that is. I was basically off for almost 2 months now that I look back, between switching gyms, getting teeth pulled, getting sick, and busting my hand. This will feel like my first solid week back for me. 

It's probably better that this happen now before you are full swing into this new routine. There's nothing worse than having to take a break right when all the gains start to show. I'm sure you'll heal up fast!! Good luck!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Damn, I know how that is. I was basically off for almost 2 months now that I look back, between switching gyms, getting teeth pulled, getting sick, and busting my hand. This will feel like my first solid week back for me.
> 
> It's probably better that this happen now before you are full swing into this new routine. There's nothing worse than having to take a break right when all the gains start to show. I'm sure you'll heal up fast!! Good luck!



Cheers man!

I dunno, the stuff we have to deal with, eh? I really enjoy this new program, and its tough as hell, but something like this happens a week in, lol. Nevermind. I can actually turn my upper body to face the left without wincing now, so thats a good sign .

And yeah, i have noticed youve had a string of crap your way the last few months for one reason or another. I guess this is paying our dues?

I think i need to start warming up better aswell to be honest, i think im gonna pop over to CP's thread about that before the gym tonight.

Hows your training going now anyway? I know the cutting is going awesomely. Whats the next program for FatCatMC?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers man!
> 
> I dunno, the stuff we have to deal with, eh? I really enjoy this new program, and its tough as hell, but something like this happens a week in, lol. Nevermind. I can actually turn my upper body to face the left without wincing now, so thats a good sign .
> 
> ...


 
Training is good, thanks man. I was dropping weight like crazy but I have a huge mental problem with cutting while I'm lifting. I'm in a 300-500 caloric surplus now that I'm back in the gym 4 days a week. I'll be doing the Upper/Lower thing that I had started a while back, probably for the next 13 weeks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Training is good, thanks man. I was dropping weight like crazy but I have a huge mental problem with cutting while I'm lifting. I'm in a 300-500 caloric surplus now that I'm back in the gym 4 days a week. I'll be doing the Upper/Lower thing that I had started a while back, probably for the next 13 weeks.



Haha, i know what you mean about cutting, lol. I hate that feeling.

But cool though, upper/lower is a solid split. Taking a break for christmas though?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, i know what you mean about cutting, lol. I hate that feeling.
> 
> But cool though, upper/lower is a solid split. Taking a break for christmas though?


 
Nope, I decided I wasn't taking a holiday this year. I'll get my 2 weeks vacation in a fat paycheck this year.    

How about you?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nope, I decided I wasn't taking a holiday this year. I'll get my 2 weeks vacation in a fat paycheck this year.
> 
> How about you?



Haha, not a bad pressie, that 

Yeah, im taking some time off work, 10 days or something. Training-wise i think i just used my christmas break nursing my back .

I expect ill still take a week off and come back with a vengeance for the final week of this program, and maybe stick an unload week on the end to make up for it.

We'll see what happens i guess! Taking a day off this week to go Xmas shopping though.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

*Warmup*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10 (3sec isometric hold at top)
Shoulder Circles 2x10 (5 forward, 5 back) per arm
Kneeling Squats 2x10
Calve Stretches 2x10 per leg
Wall Retractions 2x10
Inch Worms 2x5 (3sec isometric hold at top)
Quad Stretches 2x10 per leg

So this was my first real attempt at a structured warm up. Emphasis not on structure at all though, haha. Using CowPimp's thread on the subject i kinda merged his Activation + Dynamic Flexibility stuff, and added some Static Stretching in there aswell.

Seemed to work pretty well. I certainly felt a lot looser afterwards, got my heartrate up, and my knees especially felt absolutely amazing. Set me up for a solid workout.

Any suggestions on stuff to try in my warmups are welcomed. This is open forum. 


*Workout*

RDLs - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 30KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 38 KG DBs (2:00 RI)
OH Squats - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (1:00 RI)
WG Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6, 5 @ BW + 10KG (1:45 RI)
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Bench Rows - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 18KG DB (1:30 RI)

Considering i took that other week off, i was pleased with my performance today. RDLs stole every last bit of air from my lungs; Bench was tough as hell; OH Squats hurt like a bitch; Chin Ups were...well...Chin Ups; and the isolation crap was far harder than it should have been after the first 4 exercises, haha.

But yeah. I like this program a lot. Im getting more into the idea of mixing different ideas together. In this case Undulating Periodization with a Full Body split. I didnt think of that before. May not be much to the training gurus here, but it was a revalation to my inferior mind anyway .

Hopefully my back will be okay, it didnt seem to hurt in a bad way anyway.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 6, 2006)

WTG with the warm-up, I know jack shit about warming up and stretching, nor do I want to.  

I like youre exerscise selection, I wish I could do overhead squats.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> WTG with the warm-up, I know jack shit about warming up and stretching, nor do I want to.
> 
> I like youre exerscise selection, I wish I could do overhead squats.



I dunno, ive always been like that with warming up, but the few times ive tried it its worked really well. My joints felt really good yesterday after doing that. Only took about 5 minutes to get through the whole warmup circuit.

Give it a try, see how if it works for ya .

Overhead Squats are a killer when i go any heavier than what i did yesterday. I think on Wednesday im doing something stupid like 70lbs, lol. That should be a bit of fun keeping the damned bar stabilised. Yesterday was easy though, painful, but i had no problems keeping the thing up there.

If you ever try them, i advise you keep the bar really light for a little while, and if it feels like its going, just let it go forwards and drop it, lol.

Good exercise though, id definitely reccomend them .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2006)

*Warmup*

 Supine Glute Bridges 2x10 (3sec isometric hold at top)
 Shoulder Circles 2x10 (5 forward, 5 back) per arm
 Kneeling Squats 2x10
 Calve Stretches 2x10 per leg
 Wall Retractions 2x10
 Inch Worms 2x5 (3sec isometric hold at top)
 Quad Stretches 2x10 per leg


*Workout*

Bulgarian Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG BB (1:45 RI)
Overhead Press - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x1 26KG DB (2:00 RI)
Dips - 14, 14 @ BW + 5KG (1:00 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

Good workout today, again. I was absolutely knackered after work, but after the drive down to the gym and the warmup i was feeling a lot better, so blasted through the workout in about 50 minutes. Only took me an hour including the warmup.

Bulgarian Squats were really tough today, Single Leg RDLs went really well but were also hard. I was pleased with my stability and balance at the higher weight more than the actual weight itself. Considering not so long ago i could barely do half that with decent balance, or without seriously putting excrutiating pressure on my lower back.

Everything else was pretty good. Overhead Presses were tough at that rep range, and it seems like ages since i did Dips last, but i cant complain at all about how today went.

On the vanity front, this carb-down ive been on is going great. Im looking a lot better now. Bodyfat must have gone down by a few % because that unsightly paunch i had on my belly has gone, and you can really notice the definition on my abs and back especially.

Good stuff!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2006)

*Warmup*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Calve Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
Quad Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
Inch Worms - 2x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

Deadlifts - 12, 5, 8 @ 80KG BB (1:15 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 38KG DBs (2:00 RI)
Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (1:00 RI)
Wide Grip Chinups - 6, 6, 5, 5 @ BW + 10KG (1:45 RI)
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Bench Rows - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 20KG DB (1:30 RI)

***

Not the best workout today, but i guess we all have off days. Im pants at regular Deadlifts at that rep range. I think ill stick with Romanian Deadlifts for anything over 6, haha. My hams are pretty wrecked still from the One Leg RDLs i did on Wednesday, so im not too upset about that today.

Didnt really push myself to get the Deads. Every day cant be a championship day!

Rest of the workout went pretty well. Felt strong on the Bench Press especially. Even though i dropped a rep on the last two sets of Chin Ups im not too bothered about it. I hit all my marks when i did this same workout on Monday, so i'm happy.

Everything else was okay. Once again it was a basically empty gym at 10:30 in the morning. I love taking days off work.

Later on going Christmas shopping, so that should be amusing. Hopefully i'll be able to walk properly .


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 10, 2006)

Deadlifts kick my ass over 8 reps too!! Just found that out the hard way....

You're still kickin ass on yer off days dude. Well done.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Deadlifts kick my ass over 8 reps too!! Just found that out the hard way....
> 
> You're still kickin ass on yer off days dude. Well done.



Lol, sometimes i think i'm a tad superhuman...

"Sure, 20 reps on regular Deadlifts is fine!"

"Tri-sets are for pussies, pentasets are the way forward!"

"Lift the back of this bus while you work underneath it? No problem!"

Etc.

But yeah, as long as we actually learn our lessons, i guess its okay .

And thankyou, i try to kick as much ass as possible! Muwhaha.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2006)

*Warmup*

 Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
 Wall Retractions - 2x10
 Calve Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
 Kneeling Squats - 2x10
 Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
 Quad Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
 Inch Worms - 2x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

Overhead Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 30KG BB (2:00 RI) *- LIGHT!!!*
WG Chin Ups - 14, 10 @ BW (1:00 RI)
Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 90KG + Olympic Bar (1:45 RI)
Bench Press - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 28KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Bench Rows - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 18KG DB (1:30 RI)
Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)

***

One question...how much does an Olympic Bar weigh? Really?

I mean...ouch...

Lol. Seriously, let me know.

Workout went pretty well, beat now though. Had to change up my planned exercise order because the gym was unusually busy for that time of night. Kinda freaked me out but thats good i guess.

Went lighter than i planned for OH Squats because i wasnt sure id be able to stabilize that much weight, but i was pleasantly surprised that it was a fucking breeze. No problems at all. So next time im gonna to 35KG, and see where i got from there. I have high expectations for a PR of 40KG on that movement pretty soon.

So yeah, im happy.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 13, 2006)

Mad props on the overhead squats. That's a tough fucking movement. 

I'm not sure what the conversion is but I believe the Olympic Bars weigh 45lbs. (20.5kg?)


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Mad props on the overhead squats. That's a tough fucking movement.
> 
> I'm not sure what the conversion is but I believe the Olympic Bars weigh 45lbs. (20.5kg?)



Ah.

No wonder i was unusually tired doing Deads...i did 6 reps for 90 + bar(20) =  110...which is above the current weight im doing for 3 or 4 reps.

....LOL.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2006)

*Warmup*

  Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
  Wall Retractions - 2x10
  Calve Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
  Kneeling Squats - 2x10
  Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
  Quad Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
  Inch Worms - 2x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

ATG Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ 30KG BB (1:15 RI)
Overhead Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs (2:00 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 14, 14 @ x1 16KG DB (1:00 RI)
Dips - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 16KG (1:45 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

That was a good session. Really pleased with that. 1LRDLs were really tough aswell, my Hams started giving out near the end there, haha. The difference between the way heavy weights and high reps affect you is pretty strange. Both kill, but in different ways.

Was especially pleased with Dips aswell, felt very powerful on that exercise today. Knackered now though, cant believe i managed to fit all that into an hour.

Have started work already on my next program. Its going to be an Upper/Lower 3 day a week thing; using undulating periodization again, simply because ive really enjoyed using it this time around; and at the reccomendation of Mr. Cowpimp its going to comprise of supersets, 3 per session to be exact.

Never done a supersetted program before so im part dreading it, part looking forward to seeing what happens. Its still a work in progress, but its looking good so far.

At present, however, im not even half way through this one yet. Im glad, though, since i really like this program. I like it so much that i might even consider using it again a year down the line or something.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2006)

*Warmup*

 Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
 Wall Retractions - 2x10
 Calve Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
 Kneeling Squats - 2x10
 Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
 Quad Stretches - 2x12 (Per leg)
 Inch Worms - 2x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 95KG BB (1:45 RI)
Bench Press - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 28KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Overhead Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 35KG BB (2:00 RI)
 WG Chin Ups - 10+4, 4+4 @ BW (1:00 RI)
Seated Triceps Extension - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Reverse Flys - 12, 12 @ x1 12KG DB (1:30 RI)

***

Was pretty tired today cos of this rather stressful week in work. Wont go into it here, but basically they tried to screw me in the ass, i was having none of it, told them all so, so they changed their minds and im getting a Christmas bonus as an apology.

Fucking rockin'. But for a while there my whole job was in jeopardy, lol.

The workout was okay. Deadlifts felt right today since i took the olympic bar's increased weight into account this time, haha. Bench press was pretty tough for some reason, im guessing just fatigue, cos im usually really strong on that movement.

OH Squats went great considering that was pretty much a PR for me, though not a true PR really, since ive never really done the movement with the proper intensity at that rep range before now. If i got 40KG, then itd be a PR. Fucking-a. The exercise is a lot more difficult with an Olympic bar though, im guessing because its longer and thicker rather than the weight. Just difficult to stabilize in comparison to a regular bar.

Chins were a problem, again. High reps just kills me on these. Lol.

Other than that, i just changed the isolation stuff around a bit at the end and dropped a set of one of them because i was tired and needed to catch a train. Was pretty cool to do some different movements at the end there though.

All in all a pretty productive session, however knackering. At least i have the weekend to recover


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 18, 2006)

I always find that anything after deadlifts is harder! Good looking lifts as usual!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> I always find that anything after deadlifts is harder! Good looking lifts as usual!



Too right, i still consider them the most taxing movement ever devised. Even after the OH Squats, and other Deadlift variations, i think the regular ones are the closest thing to having a baby ill ever experience.

And cheers, dude, im getting better .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

*Warmup*

  Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
  Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
Calve Stretches - 2x10 (Per leg)
  Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x10
  Quad Stretches - 2x10 (Per leg)
Crunches - 1x10
  Inch Worms - 2x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

ATG Squats - 14, 14 @ 20KG BB (1:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 26KG DBs (1:45 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 18KG DB (1:15 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 18KG (2:00 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

Wasnt as tired as i usually am after a workout today. Dips were very pleasing. Didnt have much problem at all. Balance went on the 1LRDLs once or twice, but other than that im happy.

Was watching this personal trainer woman and her client in there today, despite both being rather hot, i couldnt help but laugh at the shit they were doing. So much damned arm isolation...


----------



## DOMS (Nov 20, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> ATG Squats - 14, 14 @ 20KG BB (1:00 RI)
> Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 26KG DBs (1:45 RI)



If you don't mind me asking, why are your Overhead Presses more than your ATG Squats?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

DOMS said:


> If you don't mind me asking, why are your Overhead Presses more than your ATG Squats?



Because i use Undulating Periodization on my exercises atm. OH Press was on a high rep setting today.

Its always changing! So dont worry, my squats arent lower than my Oh Press. 
I havent done a low rep ATG Squat for ages though because my gym doesnt have a bloody squat rack.


----------



## mike456 (Nov 20, 2006)

I see your putting the info in the stickies to use, good program and numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2006)

mike456 said:


> I see your putting the info in the stickies to use, good program and numbers.



Knowledge is useless without an application!

And cheers, man. I really like this program, im pleased with how its turning out .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2006)

I dont have the time to attach my usual babble on the end of this, but suffice to say last week was a bad one. Was stressed, tired, skipping meals etc. So i say "fuck it" to Friday's workout and went out with my friends a few hours early, and proceeded to eat like shit (and a lot less) over the weekend. Lost a few pounds, but i needed to chill out.

Stress is a horrible thing .

Anyway, the first one is Wednesday's workout and the second was what i did Today. The warmups were the same as i usually do for both:


*Wednesday*

Deadlifts - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 100KG BB (2:00 RI)
Bench Press - 14, 14 @ x2 26KG DBs (1:00 RI)
Overhead Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG BB (1:45 RI)
WG Chin Ups - 12, 10, 8+4 @ BW (1:15 RI)
OH Triceps Ext - 14, 14 @ x1 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Bench Rows - 12, 12 @ x1 20KG DB (1:30 RI)


*Today*

Bulgarian Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG BB (1:45 RI)
Overhead Press - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:15 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x1 26KG DB (2:00 RI)
Dips - 18, 12+6 @ BW (1:00 RI)
Farmers Walks - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG DBs (1:30 RI) *1 Rep = 5MTR.*
Bent Over Rows - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 16KG DBs (1:30 RI)


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sometimes sayin "fuck it" is a good thing. 

How do you do the bench rows on a flat or an incline?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Sometimes sayin "fuck it" is a good thing.
> 
> How do you do the bench rows on a flat or an incline?


 
I think so. If i had worked out that day it would have been a crappy session, id be even more tired, even more stressed out, and wouldnt have been able to go out and actually have a pretty good night.

Like they say..."Not every day can be a championship day."

And i do the Bench Rows on a flat. If i tried them on an incline/decline i assure you i would fall over .


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> I think so. If i had worked out that day it would have been a crappy session, id be even more tired, even more stressed out, and wouldnt have been able to go out and actually have a pretty good night.
> 
> Like they say..."Not every day can be a championship day."
> 
> And i do the Bench Rows on a flat. If i tried them on an incline/decline i assure you i would fall over .


 
P-Funk suggested to Akira trying them on an incline, but they looked kinda awkward when I watched him do them. It's hard getting the weights in place, and the bench seems to hinder the ROM.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> P-Funk suggested to Akira trying them on an incline, but they looked kinda awkward when I watched him do them. It's hard getting the weights in place, and the bench seems to hinder the ROM.


 
What did teh Funkzor say were the benefits of doing them on an incline? Or if not the benefits, the differences of that movement?

Might try them next time just to see what theyre like, i like mixing the last two exercises of the session up on this program because its mostly isolation or accessory stuff.

I may even do a few sets of curls soon  .

More seriously though, think im gonna go for a PR tonight.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> What did teh Funkzor say were the benefits of doing them on an incline? Or if not the benefits, the differences of that movement?
> 
> Might try them next time just to see what theyre like, i like mixing the last two exercises of the session up on this program because its mostly isolation or accessory stuff.
> 
> ...


 
Not sure, but he suggested putting a DB on the seat and sitting on it so your face isn't burried in the bench.

PR on what?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Not sure, but he suggested putting a DB on the seat and sitting on it so your face isn't burried in the bench.
> 
> PR on what?



DB Bench by the looks of things. Will be trying for x2 40KG DBs.

I really need to work on my Squats though, if i get this PR today i will be effectively benching my current ATG Squat PR...

Stupid gym not having a squat rack. The only thing close is the smith maching which i refuse to even breathe next to .

I guess i could turn the bench with the BB holder thingy on it around, set them as high as they can go, and use that as a squat rack...the problem there is that ill be unrack the weight in a half-squat position, lol.

What you reckon? Any suggestions?


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Geez, I don't know, I've never been faced with that dilemma.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Geez, I don't know, I've never been faced with that dilemma.



I know. Im seriously annoyed about it though. I mean, they have a maching for CALVE RAISES but no Squat Rack?

WTF!!?!?! 

My wheels are pretty good, i can Deadlift a fair bit, and i can do various kinds of squat, but jesus....its embarassing being able to bench more than youve ATG Squatted.

Last time i did them was literally months ago, in the summer, when i could use my own squat rack in the yard. That was 80KG. I know i could do at least 100KG now, im sure of it...

Stupid gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

*Warmup*

   Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
   Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
Quad Stretches - 2x10 (Per leg)
   Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Inch Worms - 1x5 (3 second isometric at top)

(For some reason Calve Stretches either slipped my mind while doing the warmup, or i cant remember doing them now for the life of me...i hate not knowing. This will drive me insane.)


*Workout*

Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 34KG DBs (1:15 RI)

Bench Press - 3, 3 @ x2 38KG DBs (2:00 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 40KG DBs (2:00 RI) *- PR*

Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (1:00 RI)
Wide Grip Chin Ups - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 10KG (1:45 RI)

Standing Tricep Extensions - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Incline Dumbell Bench Rows - 12, 12 12 @ x1 20KG DB (1:30 RI)

***

Good workout today. Very pleased. The PR was damned hard, but worth it. The last set was incredibly slow, haha. I was really pushing on that one.

Was also especially pleased with the WG Chins this time, form was improved some, and i managed all the reps i planned. My lats are killing me now though.

As suggested by P-funk and FatCatMC i tried the DB Rows on a moderate incline and quite enjoyed the change, ill definitly do them again. The incline seemed to recruit the lower portion of my traps more that the flat version, but my rear delts still got a good run for their money.

Yup. Knackered again, lol. Im constantly surprised i can make it through all these exercises and still come out the other side.


----------



## MCx2 (Nov 29, 2006)

Sweet, WTG on the PR!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Sweet, WTG on the PR!!



Cheers, man .

I had that feeling i was going to get it...like when your girl looks at you after a few drinks in that way that says "i want to take it up the pooper, tonight".

Except it was a set of Dumbells.

I'm really tired...


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Got my blood pressure taken the other day, since it runs in the family i like to keep on top of it. Was 143/84. Not too bad!
> 
> Also, my weight has gone up by 7 lbs, giving me a 177 total. I'm going for 185 or 190 as my target weight, maybe 200 depending on how 185/190 looks. After that its gonna be all maintainence.
> 
> I dont particularly want to get much bigger than that really. Better have breakfast now.



I know what you mean. About 200 is my goal depending on how I look, but I don't want to get really huge.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2006)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. About 200 is my goal depending on how I look, but I don't want to get really huge.


 
Thats an old post, but thanks for dropping by! Lol.

Im 182 now, i think if i managed to get up to 190 without any significant increase in bf% ill be pretty much at my size goal.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 1, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Thats an old post, but thanks for dropping by! Lol.
> 
> Im 182 now, i think if i managed to get up to 190 without any significant increase in bf% ill be pretty much at my size goal.



Nice. I'm 184 now with about 9 % body fat. I think, I'm going for about 200 though.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2006)

Skipped the gym again on friday. 1 - I was running a 3 person office on my own that day, 2 - I felt like surprising my girlfriend, which required an early train to where she lives.

Managed to fit in some circuit stuff though. All rep tempos are 1/0/1, or as close as i could get to that (im in the air for a lot of the time on some exercises):

Jump Squats x 20
Plyometric Push Ups x 20
Crunches x 20
One Legged RDLs x15 per leg
Diamond Push Ups x 15

30s Rest

Split Squats x 15 per leg
Regular Push Ups x 20
Reverse Crunches x 20
RDLs x 20

30s Rest

Jumping Jacks x 50
Tick Tocks x 10 per side
Squat Thrusts x 25
Russian Twists x 10 per side

30s Rest

Planks x 30s

***

I was gonna do some hops after the plank, but i couldnt manage it. Wasnt ideal, but it got me tuckered out for a while, so im happy.


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Nice lookin circuit stuff. I used to do something similiar. Got the blood pumpin a little.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice lookin circuit stuff. I used to do something similiar. Got the blood pumpin a little.



Youre not kidding. For a workout that lasts ten minutes, max, its pretty damned intense .

Im never too bothered about skipping Friday's workouts on this program, since i just repeat exactly what i did on Monday, so its a nice window every now and again to mix it up .


----------



## Double D (Dec 3, 2006)

Agreed variety and rest is always good from time to time.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2006)

Double D said:


> Agreed variety and rest is always good from time to time.



 definitely!

Circuit training is one thing i think i could do a lot more of and get into if i tried.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2006)

*Warmup*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
    Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
Calve Stretches - 2x10 (Per leg)
    Kneeling Squats - 2x10
 Wall Retractions - 2x10
 Quad Stretches - 2x1 (Per leg, 10 sec iso)
 Inch Worms - 1x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

Romanian Deadlifts - 14, 14 @ x2 36KG DBs (1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 36KG DBs (1:45 RI)
Overhead Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ 15KG BB (1:15 RI)
Wide Grip Chin Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 12KG (2:00 RI)
Overhead Tricep Extension - 14, 14 @ 10KG BB (0:45 RI)
Farmers Walks - 4, 4, 4 (5MTR REP) @ x2 38KG DBs (1:30 RI)

***

I hit all my marks,  at the correct weights, with the correct rest intervals, within a reasonable time frame (60 mins approx). My hands hurt from the Farmer's Walks, but thats my only problem with today's session.

In short, it was perfect. I couldnt be happier. Form was tight and with no excessive movement on Chin Ups, which was my main target for today.

I'll be going into the gym in high spirits on Wednesday for another PR. I havent checked what exercise it'll be though, haha.

Off to bed, young Gareth.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2006)

Wish you the best with the PR on weds. I know for one I am always very confident whenever I go for them and I set myself up to get it and if I dont I feel let down the rest of the day, which is more incentive to knock it out, good luck to ya!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wish you the best with the PR on weds. I know for one I am always very confident whenever I go for them and I set myself up to get it and if I dont I feel let down the rest of the day, which is more incentive to knock it out, good luck to ya!



Confidence is totally important when you're trying to lift for PRs. Its the one occaision when i think its okay to psych yourself up, i generally dont like to do that, i prefer being kind to my CNS, haha.

Im glad the workout went well, im rearing to go now.

Cheers for the support, man , its always welcomed!


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Double D said:


> Wish you the best with the PR on weds. I know for one I am always very confident whenever I go for them and I set myself up to get it and if I dont I feel let down the rest of the day, which is more incentive to knock it out, good luck to ya!


 

Defintely! Good luck!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

Cant remember what i did for warm up, it was pretty much the usual thing though. I may have done a few more shoulder movements because theyve felt a little tight today, but that was about it.

*Workout*

Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 40KG BB (2:00 RI) *- PR*
Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ x2 16KG DBs (1:00 RI)
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x1 24KG DB (1:45 RI)
Dips - 12, 12, 10+2 @ BW + 8KG (1:15 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs (1:30 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs (0:45 RI)

***

Good workout, but incredibly tiring. I was contemplating dropping the last two exercises altogether, but im glad i didnt in a way, haha. Managed to get through it, but was rather fatigued in the car on the way home.

Saying that, lately i feel a lot stronger as a unit, throughout my whole body. Just walking around i feel more "solid" and whatever. I suppose thats a good thing. I cant really explain it, but its quite cool.

My conditioning has really improved on this program aswell, thats another thing ive noticed.

Awesome.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 6, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Cant remember what i did for warm up, it was pretty much the usual thing though. I may have done a few more shoulder movements because theyve felt a little tight today, but that was about it.
> 
> *Workout*
> 
> ...


 
Sweet! Got your PR!! Congrats!

I felt the same way when I was done with my full body routine. All around stronger and more "fit."


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Sweet! Got your PR!! Congrats!
> 
> I felt the same way when I was done with my full body routine. All around stronger and more "fit."



Cheers man! I honestly felt i could have gone heavier on the Squats, but it would have been a real struggle to finish up the session after that. I gotta have a one off day where i just max out on the big three. Just to see where im at...

And damned right! Full Body FTW!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2006)

*Warmup*

 Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
     Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
 Calve Stretches - 2x10 (Per leg)
     Kneeling Squats - 2x10
  Wall Retractions - 2x10
  Quad Stretches - 2x1 (Per leg, 10 sec iso)
  Inch Worms - 1x5 (3 second isometric at top)


*Workout*

 Romanian Deadlifts - 14, 14 @ x2 34KG DBs (1:00 RI)
 Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 34KG DBs (1:45 RI)
 Overhead Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ 12.5KG BB (1:15 RI)
 Wide Grip Chin Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 10KG (2:00 RI)

***

Cut it a bit short today because im still really fatigued from Wednesday, and Monday's perfection also. Still got a pretty good session out of it though. Took the weight down and cut the last two exercises is all.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> *Warmup*
> 
> Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10 (3 second isometric at top)
> Shoulder Circles - 2x10 (5 forward + 5 back per arm)
> ...


 
Nice. Nothing wrong with cutting it short. You had a big week man, and it still looks like you got a good workout in.

I've been toying around with a new full body routine all day. Can't wait to start it in a few weeks..


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Nice. Nothing wrong with cutting it short. You had a big week man, and it still looks like you got a good workout in.
> 
> I've been toying around with a new full body routine all day. Can't wait to start it in a few weeks..



Yeah, you cant go all out all of the time. Better off taking it "easy" once in a while. Though i was still thinking about passing out during Oh Squats, haha.

And cool on the new program! What sort of thing are you doing with it? I love designing programs, for some reason its incredibly fun.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 8, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, you cant go all out all of the time. Better off taking it "easy" once in a while. Though i was still thinking about passing out during Oh Squats, haha.
> 
> And cool on the new program! What sort of thing are you doing with it? I love designing programs, for some reason its incredibly fun.


 
Gonna be full body 3x's a week. Posted it in my journal.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

I wish I knew what KG converted into pounds were...I have never been good with math, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> I wish I knew what KG converted into pounds were...I have never been good with math, haha.



KG x 2.2 = lbs.

Thats why you get stupid figures like 77lbs and stuff, haha.


----------



## Double D (Dec 8, 2006)

Ah I see. I have lifted with kg's before and I had to go by feel. I had no idea what I was lifting I just knew it was heavy. haha


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Ah I see. I have lifted with kg's before and I had to go by feel. I had no idea what I was lifting I just knew it was heavy. haha



Lol, thatd really get annoying fast. I like precision.

So what did you write down on your sheet for the day? "Moderately Heavy", "Lightish"


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha.....it was something like: 
really light (I think it almost hit the ceiling)
Ok, but need more weight
Way to fuckin heavy
Ok maybe still a little to heavy
Just right, about time!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Haha.....it was something like:
> really light (I think it almost hit the ceiling)
> Ok, but need more weight
> Way to fuckin heavy
> ...



 haha, im just imagining a set of dumbells with "Way too fucking heavy!" on them.

I gotta market those.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah for sure. It would be a best seller for sure!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Yeah for sure. It would be a best seller for sure!



If i ever start a gym, all the weights in there will be marked in this way.

I will be heralded as a revolutionary!

Children will argue over who will win a fight - me, or Superman.


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha.....I figure they will look at you as the next Wieder. Taking weight lifting to the next level rather than bodybuilding.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2006)

Double D said:


> Haha.....I figure they will look at you as the next Wieder. Taking weight lifting to the next level rather than bodybuilding.



Itll be my legacy to the world .


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Could be bigger than Powerblocks?!?!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2006)

*Warmup*

Single Leg Glute Bridges - 2x5 per leg (2 sec iso)
Shoulder Circles - 2x20 per arm (10 forward, 10 back)
Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Push Ups 1x10
Inch worms 1x5 (5 sec iso)


*Workout*

(2:00 RI)
Deadlifts - 3, 3 @ 100KG BB
Deadlifts - 3, 3 @ 110KG BB
Deadlifts - 3, 3 @ 120KG BB - *PR*

(1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 14, 14 @ x2 26KG DBs

(1:45 RI)
Overhead Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG BB

(1:15 RI)
Wide Grip Chin Ups - 12, 6+3, 6 @ BW + 2KG

(0:45 RI)
Overhead Tricep Extension - 16, 16 @ 10KG BB


*Warmdown*

Various Static Stretches - 10 mins

***

Skipped bench rows today because after those Deadlifts i was totally wiped. Chin Ups didnt go too badly, but they didnt exactly shatter any world records either, haha. Nevermind. My shoulders and back were just dead after the rest of the session, especially OH Squats. Those were killer today.

Still, im very pleased with today! Wanted to get a PR on Deads before this program is over, so moved my PR attempt day to Monday this week.

Starting to feel a little shakey now. Knew i would since im coming up to the end of this 8 week program, so my body is probably dying for a break. Still, only another 5 sessions to go and its plain sailing till after Christmas.

COME ON.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 11, 2006)

Sweet! WTG on the Dead PR. 

I was thinking of that for myself today but I don't think I'm getting to the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Sweet! WTG on the Dead PR.
> 
> I was thinking of that for myself today but I don't think I'm getting to the gym.



Noooo! How come? Youre regular gym is closed atm, isnt it?

And cheers, man! Im feeling wiped now!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2006)

Ugh. Not going to Gym tonight. I feel really wiped, my stomach is a little iffy, and my head is absolutely spinning. Thinking its the onset of some kind of flu. Mum had the same thing not so long ago, and it passed in a few days.

I have a day off work on Friday anyway, so ill see how i feel then. Perhaps i can give it one last heavy workout and then unload next week before Xmas break.

If im ill though, i guess two weeks off wont hurt.

Sucks though. Glad i moved my PR to Monday, now.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Noooo! How come? Youre regular gym is closed atm, isnt it?
> 
> And cheers, man! Im feeling wiped now!


 
Yeah, my gym will be closed for an undisclosed amount of time.   

I figure that it would be cheaper to get a month somewhere local than the gas cost would be commuting.  

Not too pleased right now.


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 13, 2006)

Gazhole said:


> Ugh. Not going to Gym tonight. I feel really wiped, my stomach is a little iffy, and my head is absolutely spinning. Thinking its the onset of some kind of flu. Mum had the same thing not so long ago, and it passed in a few days.
> 
> I have a day off work on Friday anyway, so ill see how i feel then. Perhaps i can give it one last heavy workout and then unload next week before Xmas break.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, you're probably better off skipping if ya feel sick..


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, my gym will be closed for an undisclosed amount of time.
> 
> I figure that it would be cheaper to get a month somewhere local than the gas cost would be commuting.
> 
> Not too pleased right now.



Bah. That sucks ass. Nothing like somebody throwing a gigantic spanner in the works.



FatCatMC said:


> Yeah, you're probably better off skipping if ya feel sick..



Im pissed though, i hate it when stuff like this happens. Setbacks will not be tolerated!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

*Warmup - Activation + Dynamic Flexibility*


*Workout*

(1:00 RI)
Bulgarian Squats - 14, 14, @ 10KG BB

(1:45 RI)
Single Arm Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 26KG DB

(1:15 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW

(2:00 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 20KG *- PR*

(1:30 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG DBs

(0:45 RI)
Calve Raises - 16, 16 @ x2 28KG DBs


*Warmdown - Static Stretching


****


Good workout today. Wanted to get another PR before i do an unload next week. At least i think it was a PR...i honestly cant remember if ive done 20KG on Dips before...

Tested out Glute Ham Raises for the first time today aswell, they hurt. Lol. My calves really ached, as did the backs of my knees. My Hams were rather fucked also, i couldnt walk properly afterwards. I could only manage about 6 today per set, for assistance i put my hands on the edge of the seat i was kneeling on (lat pulldown machine) and applied a little pressure.

Also tried one armed overhead presses, which was enjoyable. I really liked them. Could do the same weight as i do for regular ones aswell, which i was a little surprised about.

So yeah, good workout. Looking forward to my unload next week.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

yea, glute ham raises are brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> yea, glute ham raises are brutal!



Im feeling that now...i cant actually get out of this damn chair .


----------



## P-funk (Dec 15, 2006)

don't get up man.  just sit there and enjoy it (kind of like a lap dance).


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

P-funk said:


> don't get up man.  just sit there and enjoy it (kind of like a lap dance).



It may end up like that, with all my blood rushing to my posterior chain i just might start hallcinating .


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 15, 2006)

Good looking workout as usual!

When I'm done doing a set of weighted hypers, I don't know where I am for a few seconds. I guess it's all the blood rushing to my head. Feels pretty cool actually.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

FatCatMC said:


> Good looking workout as usual!
> 
> When I'm done doing a set of weighted hypers, I don't know where I am for a few seconds. I guess it's all the blood rushing to my head. Feels pretty cool actually.



Haha, its probably not a good thing to be light headed when throwing the weight around that you do, but its all in good fun, lol 

I did have that today at the start of the workout. High rep Bulgarians make for much woosyness.

Hmm .


----------



## Double D (Dec 15, 2006)

Awesome good to see those PR's!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 15, 2006)

Double D said:


> Awesome good to see those PR's!!!!



*Bows* thankyou, thankyou. I do my best!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 20, 2006)

*Circuit Training (Yesterday)*

Chin Ups x10
Jump Squats x15
Crunches x20
Plyo Push Ups x10
Single Leg RDLs x15 per leg
Reverse Crunches x20

30s Rest

Dips x12
RDLs x12
Russian Twists x10 per side
15KG Rows x12 per arm
Lateral Hops x12 per leg
Hanging Leg Raises x10

30s Rest

Jumping Jacks x100

***

This week is less an unload week, and more of a "sit on my ass" week, haha. Nevermind. Good CT session yesterday though, was well and truly knackered after all those fucking Jumping Jacks.

Tomorrow is swimming, and Saturday is my last weights session before Christmas. Just putting finishing touches to my new program and ill post it here to show you guys.

Last day in work tomorrow, im very much looking forward to that.

Oh yes.


----------



## Double D (Dec 21, 2006)

Good ole circuit training. Cant say I have ever did it.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good ole circuit training. Cant say I have ever did it.



Its awesome. A totally different kind of muscle fatigue sets in, its pretty strange.

Certainly something worth a look .

Hows it going, anyways?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 24, 2006)

http://www.geocities.com/gajitasgenerators/program.html

Is the new program ill be starting soon. It looks a little confusing, but most of that info is just my idiotic way of laying things out .

So yeah. Comments, questions, ideas, advice...go for it. Anything is welcomed and appreciated.

Not really too bothered on skimping on my unload week either TBH. Number one its just an unload, two its Xmas, and three i was getting a new band together/recording bass on the first song.

I tell you, no amount of physical training can prepare you for the horrors of recording things note-perfect for six hours straight on a cold winters day. Gonna be awesome though. Expect shameless plugs in the near future, lol.

Merry Xmas all!!


----------



## AKIRA (Dec 24, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good ole circuit training. Cant say I have ever did it.



Ive done it.  Its pretty hard.  Different type of cardio really, but shit, when I get done putting on some mass, I think I will copy Gaz's.

Fucking shit, 30 sec rest?  Thats it?  I would be vomiting placenta and shitting icecream at that point.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 24, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Ive done it. Its pretty hard. Different type of cardio really, but shit, when I get done putting on some mass, I think I will copy Gaz's.
> 
> Fucking shit, 30 sec rest?  Thats it?  I would be vomiting placenta and shitting icecream at that point.



 great quote, haha.

And awesome, somebody is copying me! That doesnt happen very often.

And yeah, the 30s does leave me a little out of breath. I have no idea why i pushed myself to do 100 Jumping Jacks either, i was tired at 50!

Its def a good way of getting CV levels up, though. I cant stand running. My knees just wont allow it. I get water on the knee so easily you wouldnt believe.


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Things are going ok my way. Cant say things are looking up. I am at a plateu and I am looking to break it. I may try that circuit stuff sometime. But for now I am still lookin for some mass until about mid January.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 26, 2006)

Double D said:


> Things are going ok my way. Cant say things are looking up. I am at a plateu and I am looking to break it. I may try that circuit stuff sometime. But for now I am still lookin for some mass until about mid January.



Good to know all is well, dude!

What you plateauing on?


----------



## Double D (Dec 26, 2006)

Definitly on the bench. As well as my deads. Neither are going anywhere.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 2, 2007)

*Warmup*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x12
Shoulder Circles Forwards 2x12
Shoulder Circles Backwards 2x12
Kneeling Squats 2x15
Wall Retractions 2x12


*Workout - Week 1 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 20KG
WG Chins - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 12KG

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 14, 10+4, 9 @ x2 30KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 14KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Single Arm Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ x1 24KG DB
Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ x1 24KG DB


*Warmdown*

5 Mins static stretching

***

The grouped exercises were done as supersets, each exercise alternating with the other, with a rest interval in between each.

So yeah, first day back after about a fortnight out of the gym. Man, was i beat up after this one. Supersets sure are tough. Felt very close to hurling my guts up near the end, but thankfully i managed to keep it down.

Was fairly pleased, though im gonna have to really hurry up. I over-ran by about twenty minutes today. Half of that was probably me talking to a friend, since i havent seen him in ages, but the other half was me desperatly trying to get my breath back .

Goals for this program are to bring my Bent Over Rows up again, they seem a little low to me. Other things are obviously just get PRs as usual, and continue improving conditioning.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

*Warmup*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x12
Shoulder Circles Forwards 2x12
Shoulder Circles Backwards 2x12
Kneeling Squats 2x15
Inch Worms 1x5 (3 sec iso at top of rep)


*Workout - Week 1 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Good Mornings - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 55KG BB
Bulgarian Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 40KG BB

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Step Ups - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 16KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Romanian Deadlifts - 8, 8 @ x2 42KG DBs
Lateral Lunges - 8, 8 @ x2 22KG DBs

***

Not a bad session by any means. Not at all. But like with every new program, there were a few teething problems.

1 - Couldnt rig up a way of safely doing proper squats, so ill have to do Bulgarians again. Im thinking of talking to the manager about getting a squat rack to replace the Shit Machine.

2 - Since i cant do many Glute Ham Raises, instead of increasing added weight im gonna be doing 6 reps per set every time i do them to start with, and try to increase the number of reps as time goes on. Perhaps every week.

3 - I went far too heavy on Romanian Deadlifts. I could do them, but not without a level of effort that made me drop the last two sets in fear of some kind of injury. Will have to take the weight down on them, for sure.

Other than those three things, im please how fucked my legs are right now. Hahahaha.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 4, 2007)

Whew, that looks brutal!! My legs are fucked thinking about that shit!

I'm goin through the same thing right now, trying to adjust to new equipment. My new gym has a squat rack but the pegs are spread so far apart that the bar is either too high, or too low.  

Either way, I'm sure you'll figure something out! Good looking workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Whew, that looks brutal!! My legs are fucked thinking about that shit!



Lol, yeah. It was pretty harsh. These two skinny guys laughed and asked me if i enjoyed killing myself. When i said its gotta be done, and that theres no point going into the gym if you arent going to really push yourself they seemed a little confused so i walked away .

Legs are the one thing i really want to improve this time around. I dont think ive gotten the most out of them that i feel i can thus far. I never actually trained them at all before this last 10-12 months.



FatCatMC said:


> I'm goin through the same thing right now, trying to adjust to new equipment. My new gym has a squat rack but the pegs are spread so far apart that the bar is either too high, or too low.



Bleh. What is it with gyms and squat racks? I even have one in my yard. Ill bloody donate it to the gym as long as i can use the thing there.

Something needs to be done though, man. Our squats must be avenged!



FatCatMC said:


> Either way, I'm sure you'll figure something out! Good looking workout!



Cheers dude!

How are you finding your new gym on the whole so far? The fact that its closer to you is a bonus, i guess?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2007)

*Workout - Week 1 (Full Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Flys - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 26KG DBs
Farmer's Walks - 4, 4, 4, 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Hang Cleans - 8, 8, 8 @ 40 KG BB
Calve Raises - 24, 24, 24 @ x2 20KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Seated Good Mornings - 8, 8, 8 @ 40KG BB
Overhead Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 30KG BB

***

Warmup was the same sorta stuff i usually do.

Had to cut the last superset short by 1 because the gym was closing up, haha. The only reason the staff member let me stay later than i should have was because i was talking to her about training and what gym equipment they'll be getting in the imminant refurbishment, which probably made me over-run a tad.

Still, i was knackered anyway.

Flys were too light, added a rep to Farmer's Walks...

First time i've tried Cleans aswell. I think my form was pretty good. Nothing hurt where it shouldnt have, and they were pretty tiring. I like.

Other than that, yeah. First week over, teething problems sorted out for the most part. Now the real fun begins...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2007)

*Workout (Week 2 - Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs
Bench Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Dips - 12, 12, 12 @ BW + 10KG
Wide Grip Chins - 10, 10, 10 @ BW

(Superset C - 1:30)
Bench Press - 6, 8, 4, / @ x2 36KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8, 8, / @ x2 20KG DBs

***

Honestly cant remember what i did for warmup.

Wasnt too pleased with today. First week back at work, but surely thats no excuse?

Gonna reduce the weight on Bench Press i think, the Dips/Chins im not too bothered about because i usually have problems with high reps on both of those, but Bench Press was atrocious. I put it down to having a lot of shoulder-heavy work going on before that, aswell as Chins so my lats were probably fucked.

Ill take the weight down and hopefully itll be okay. It wasnt an awful session, but it was by no means a great one. And not having a great session on the second week of a program is just unforgivable .


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> (Superset A - 2:00 RI)
> Overhead Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs
> Bench Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs
> 
> ...


 
Try flipping the Bench and Overhead Press (if you're program will allow that) and see what happens.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Try flipping the Bench and Overhead Press (if you're program will allow that) and see what happens.



Thats not a bad idea actually. I dunno how i would work it out, but its worth a look at least.

I'll still take the weight down a bit aswell i think, now that the program is structured with these Supersets everything is just a little harder than it should be, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Jan 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats not a bad idea actually. I dunno how i would work it out, but its worth a look at least.


 
Just watch your form.  At least with Overhead Presses, you can ditch the weight if you have to.



Gazhole said:


> I'll still take the weight down a bit aswell i think, now that the program is structured with these Supersets everything is just a little harder than it should be, haha.


 
Supersets are difficult?  You jest!  

The only thing worse than supersets would be dropsets.  I did a dropset of of Squats at 220, dropping 20 pounds for 5 sets, with no rest.  Owwie!


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Jan 10, 2007)

Your workouts look good. I like the way you've set up your program: Upper/Lower/Full Body. I think I might try this when I get to the end of mine.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Supersets are difficult?  You jest!
> 
> The only thing worse than supersets would be dropsets. I did a dropset of of Squats at 220, dropping 20 pounds for 5 sets, with no rest. Owwie!



I've never tried dropsets, i get really bad lactic acid buildup when i do stuff like that, lol. Its bad enough with supersets without a rest interval between exercises, it just gets too painful! 

 What a pussy i've become.




Sweet_Dell said:


> Your workouts look good. I like the way you've set up your program: Upper/Lower/Full Body. I think I might try this when I get to the end of mine.



Thankyou! It's tough, but if you make sure you get the volume and intensity right it's not so bad. Obviously im using supersets this time, which is harder, but im enjoying the split. Ive never used it before, but it seems to be working .


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2007)

*Workout (Week 2 - Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 26KG DB
Hack Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 85KG BB

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Twist Deadlifts - 14, 14, 14 @ 30KG DB
Lateral Lunges - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 16KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Step Ups - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 20KG DBs

***

One word - OUCHFUCKSHITAWESOME.

Very tough but very rewarding workout after sub-par Upper Body performance on Tuesday. Saw a post about Hack Squats so that got me wanting to do them again, and a post about Twist Deadlifts in Cowpimp's Journal so i was curious about them too. Both were good.


So a pretty unusual session since  more than half of it didnt actually follow my plan exactly. Eh, nevermind. I enjoyed it, and it was tough as hell. Everybody wins.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 14, 2007)

So i didnt workout today because ive stricken with a case of Welsh Mega-Flu. Which is pretty much regular flu, with a rather ill sounding Welsh accent.

Wanted to workout, but when you can't breather through your nose, and cough when you breathe through your mouth because of the chest infection and sore throat...well. Full body workouts kinda get put on the back burner in favour of staying alive .

Still, got my marks back for the first unit of my Anatomy and Physiology qualification. Twas on the skeletal system, bones, joint types etc, and i managed to score 98% overall. Pretty happy with that.

The only thing i got marked down on was not specifying where the Zygomatic and Zygomatic process were in relation to eachother. I'll know to explain better next time i guess.

Still, happy with that!

Im going to bed now, and i dont plan on going to work tomorrow. I cant speak, and my main duty is answering the phone so i see little point in actually being there .


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

So apparently i have a case of pretty severe sinusitis.

Looks like ill be off for a little while yet.

Soon as im back to good health ill be starting my program all over again. Mightily pissed off though, in the last 6 weeks ive been doing no training for over half that.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

God speed your recovery buddy. Let yourself get better before thinking about training again. Get well soon!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> God speed your recovery buddy. Let yourself get better before thinking about training again. Get well soon!



Thanks man, it means a lot .

And yeah, i aint no fool. The only thing i feel like lifting at the moment is my medication, haha.

Asprin Rows!


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

lol, nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> lol, nice.



Im hoping to lift a whole packet without assistence by the end of the week.


----------



## MCx2 (Jan 17, 2007)

Damn that sux, I hope ya feel better soon!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2007)

FatCatMC said:


> Damn that sux, I hope ya feel better soon!



Thanks man .

I hope i do, too, lol.

***

Though when i come im gonna make a few changes to this program. It'll now be Upper, Lower, Circuit Training i think.

Full Body day in this program isnt really that needed since the first two days are tough enough, plus i need to cut up a bit, and my core strength and CV conditioning are abysmal, haha.

Thats really just a note to myself, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, recovery has gone pretty well, but the downside is that ive lost about 5lbs.

The even downer side is that my bf% has gone up, so ive probably lose a bit more than 5lbs of muscle .

Not a big deal, im sure once i start working out again my body will get back up to speed as well as my appetite, and ill get back to normal in no time.

Like i said before ive taken out the fullbody day, and put a circuit training day where it used to be. Basically this is to improve conditioning, and give me at least some sort of CV training in there. Plus i really enjoy the circuit stuff.

Ill still be using weights, just low weights for pretty high reps. I wanna keep overhead squats and some sort of clean in there aswell, and possibly some kettlebell swings too.

Totally aside from training, on my monumental week off i've started recording my first album. Progress is pretty good, slowish, but its sounding ridiculously good in terms of quality.

Plus, obviously, its exactly the kind of thing i want to listen too, haha. Im doing all instruments - guitars, bass, drum programming, keyboards, electronics, and the more brutal style of vocals.

Im getting a friend to do guitar solos and singing vocals because i can do neither well at all .

But yeah, starting back to training tomorrow so wish me luck!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 29, 2007)

*I Return.*

*Warmup - Activation

*Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x8
Glute Squats - 2x10
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Inch Worms - 1x5
Shoulder Circles - 2x8 each direction, per arm
Front Knee Lift - 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation - 1x10 per side
Standing Side Bend - 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend - 1x10

*Workout - Week 1 (Upper Body)

*(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 18KG
WG Chin Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 10KG

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 14, 14, 10+4 @ x2 26KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 12KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 22KG DBs
Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ x1 22KG DB

*Warmdown
*
Static Stretching - 10mins

***

I'm back! After planning to come back last week, my health decided to fuck me in the backside and fall over again, so i had to leave it for a full two weeks. Tisn't good reall, since i had a week off not so long ago, and an unload week before that.

With that said, ive lost something like 1/4 to 1/2 inch off my arms, my chest has disappeared (lol) and im a little softer around the edges (thats the nice way of saying im as fat as a spoiled child).

The goal for this workout was just get through it in one piece. I'm man enough to admit i was a tad nervous driving down to the gym since i had no idea how i was going to perform.

Warmup was good, seemed to hit all the right places without tiring me out at all; Workout was pretty solid - though i should note that i took the weight down by about 5lbs per lift or something. Just for a week or two so i can get back up to speed again.

Was still fucking tough though, haha.

Anyway, the important thing is that i'm back. Felt good afterwards, mind. After two weeks of sitting on my arse all day, a little mind-boiling exercise doesnt go amiss.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 31, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10
 Wall Retractions - 2x8
 Glute Squats - 2x10
 Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Inch Worms - 1x5
 Shoulder Circles - 2x8 each direction, per arm
 Front Knee Lift - 1x10 per leg
 Sitting Rotation - 1x10 per side
 Standing Side Bend - 1x10 per side
 Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
 Sitting Front Bend - 1x10

*Workout - Week 1 (Lower Body)

*(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Good Mornings - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG BB
Hack Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 90KG BB

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Overhead Squats - 14, 14, 14 @ 12.5KG BB

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Farmer's Walks - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 36KG DBs
Lateral Lunges - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 16KG DBs

***

Tough one today. I was supposed to do Single Leg RDLs where the Farmer's Walks are, but my hams were so fried after GHRs that i didnt want to toy with a back injury. Some grip work never goes amiss anyways.

Really felt this workout around the hips for some reason. It felt goooood.

All in all, pleased with myself. Circuit training on friday so i'll have to see what i can come up with for that. Just really bloody tired right now, lol.

Cant wait to do this shit with my proper loads. Tis going to kill.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

BRUTAL WORKOUT!! That shit is crazy, goodmornings supersetted with Hack squats, damn screw that. Nice workout! But not for me I am afraid.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> BRUTAL WORKOUT!! That shit is crazy, goodmornings supersetted with Hack squats, damn screw that. Nice workout! But not for me I am afraid.



Lol, yeah that did kinda mess me up, when i do that SS next week with higher reps its going to be pretty interesting .

Thankyou though!

Hows things?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Things are slow at the moment. Been trying to get together a new routine. Hell I dont know what to do.

Have you realized that IM has been changing a bit? More people are coming that are suggesting 5 days a week body part splits?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things are slow at the moment. Been trying to get together a new routine. Hell I dont know what to do.
> 
> Have you realized that IM has been changing a bit? More people are coming that are suggesting 5 days a week body part splits?



Yeah...i have noticed that actually, there seems to be an in-flux of new people in general. Has Rob got a TV commercial or something?

As for the routine, what HAVENT you ever done? If theres some combination of protocols/split/periodization that you havent done yet, do that...whatever it is.

Make a couple of columns on a piece of paper and try and trace back everything you've done up to this point if you have to.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

I am thinking some circuit shit. And I have done very little total body shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, circuits are brutal. I didnt do mine yesterday, so im gonna knock that out at some point today.

Next week though im gonna do circuits two days a week from then on with this program. Friday + Saturday i guess. I really wanna get my conditioning up there. I have a list of the CT exercises i use if you fancy a look?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah I will take a look.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Push Ups

 Assume a prone position on the floor with your body weight supported by your hands and balls of your feet. Your hands should be placed in line with your shoulders and your fingers should be pointed in at a 45 degree angle. Lower your body until your chest nearly touches the floor and then raise yourself. For variety your elbows can jut outward, remain close to the body or you can perform the movement between benches for a greater range of motion.

             Hindu Push Ups

Start with your hands on the floor, shoulder-width apart. Your feet are on the floor (no knees) and your legs are wider than shoulder-width apart. Starting position is butt in the air, head looking back to your heels. Bend your elbows and lower your body in a circular arc, push up until your arms are straight. Your chest is up and your hips are almost touching the ground. Be smooth with no jerky motions. Look to the ceiling. Exhale. Push back toward your heels once again. Straightening your arms and stretching your legs.

             Plyometric Push-up

Begin in the standard press-up position on the floor. Your upper body should be supported with your hands on the floor - shoulder- width apart. Your arms are fully extended, and your legs and feet are supported by your toes, which are hip-width apart. To begin the exercise, lower your chest toward the floor by bending your elbows while keeping your trunk and hips extended and "rigid." When your chest is one to two inches from the floor, rapidly straighten your arms and push your body upward as fast as possible. As your arms reach full extension, release your hand contact with the floor and clap your hands together very quickly, before returning your hands to the floor in the same position that they were in before the clap. Repeat this action (lowering, rapid extension, clap and land on your hands) for the prescribed number of repetitions. The plyometric push-up helps to develop upper-body power as well as stabilizing strength in the core muscles (abdominals, obliques, and low- backs). These muscles work together to stabilize the upper body during running, improving running economy.

             Bench Dips

Position your hands shoulder width apart on a secured bench. Move your feet out as far out in front of you as possible. Straighten out your arms and keep a little bend in your elbows in order to always keep tension on your triceps and off your elbow joints. Slowly lower your upper body down towards the floor and keep your elbows tucked into your sides. Once you reach the bottom of the movement, slowly press off with your hands and push yourself back up to the starting position with your triceps.



             Prone Trunk Extensions

Begin by lying face down on the floor with your legs straight and your arms extended straight forward (they would be "overhead" if you were standing up). Slowly raise your chest, shoulders, and arms up toward the ceiling as high as you can, keeping your toes in contact with the floor at all times. Then, slowly lower your chest, shoulders, and arms down to the floor, but do not rest on the floor - maintain some muscle tension throughout your back for the entire exercise. Slowly repeat this up-and-down action for the prescribed number of repetitions. The prone trunk extensions strengthen the muscles of the upper and lower back. These muscles coordinate with the abdominals and obliques to stabilize the trunk during all running activities. 

             Scissors and Raises

Begin by hanging from a bar or overhead support. The height of the bar should allow you to hang with your body fully extended, without your feet touching the ground. Raise your right knee vertically (with the knee bent as in a running stride) as high as you can while simultaneously pushing your left foot and leg behind you (with the left leg almost completely straight). Next, quickly reverse your legs so that your left knee swings forward and upward (with the knee bent as in a running stride) and your right foot and leg move downward and backward behind you (with the right leg nearly straight). Repeat this ',scissor" action for the prescribed number of repetitions before moving onto the second part of the exercise - the double-knee raise: To perform the double-knee raises, return to a straight, hanging position. Simultaneously raise both legs up as high as you can towards your chest - with both knees bent. Then, lower both legs together slowly to the starting position, before repeating the raising and lowering action for the prescribed number of repetitions. The hanging scissors and double-knee raises strengthen the hip-flexor, abdominal, and oblique muscles. These muscles function together to stabilize the trunk during running.

             Planks

Lie face down on mat resting on the forearms, palms flat on the floor. Push off the floor, raising up onto toes and resting on the elbows. Keep your back flat, in a straight line from head to heels. Tilt your pelvis and contract your abdominals to prevent your rear end from sticking up in the air. Hold for the allotted duration, lower and repeat.

             Crunches

Lie down flat on your back with your knees bent and your feet on the floor. Hold your hands wherever you feel comfortable (on your chest or beside your head - just be sure you don't pull on your head). The typical crunch is taught by instructing you to simply roll your upper torso forward. This is fine to start with. 

             Reverse Crunches

Lie flat on your back with legs extended. Raise your legs into a L position with your abs. You can flex your knees a bit. Lower them to almost floor level and raise again.



             Jumping Jacks

Performed by jumping to a position with the legs spread wide and the hands touching overhead and then returning to a position with the feet together and the arms at the sides with each repetition. Also known as star jumps.

             Squat thrusts

Stand with your arms held at your sides, and then squat down, placing both hands in front of you on the floor. Extend both legs backward (hop backward), ending in a press up position and then return legs forward (hop forward), ending in a low-squat position with hands on the floor. Repeat this action rhythmically and continuously without stopping for the allotted time or number of reps.

             Treadmills

Assume the press up position with the arms extended and bring one leg towards the chest placing the ball of the foot on the ground. From this start position the exercise commences by swapping positions of the feet. Repeat this action rhythmically and continuously without stopping for the allotted time or number of reps.

             Burpees

Stand with your arms held at your sides, and then squat down, placing both hands in front of you on the floor. Extend both legs backward (hop backward), ending in a press up position and then return legs forward (hop forward), ending in a low-squat position with hands on the floor. Finally, jump into the air and return to a standing position. Repeat this action rhythmically and continuously without stopping for the allotted time or number of reps.

             Turkish Getups

Lie on your back on the floor. Hold a dumbbell in one hand extended in the air above you. Your elbow should be locked. Now the fun begins. You goal is to stand up with it, without unlocking your elbow and keeping the dumbbell in the air above you. The first step is usually to turn to your side and prop yourself up on one hand. Try to get up on one knee. The arm with the dumbbell should still be vertical and locked tight. Now stand up completely. Reverse the movement until you???re back at step one ??? lying on the floor with the weight still extended above you. Exactly how you get up isn???t all that important as long as you keep the dumbbell above you pointed to the ceiling, and the arm straight. Experiment with different strategies. Alternate arms holding the dumbell each time.

             Farmer's Walks

   Pick up two dumbells, or   some other resistance, and simply walk with it for an allotted distance or   time.



             Squats/Jump Squats

Begin standing with your feet together. Bend your knees in a squat and then immediately jump as high as you can, raising your arms straight up over your head. Be sure to land with your knees bent crouching back into a squatting position and then immediately jump into the air again. If you dont jump, this is a regular squat.

             One-leg squats/Split Squats

You'll need a bench or step six to eight inches in height. Stand with your left foot flat on the floor and your right foot behind you and elevated on the step. The distance between your feet should be approximately the length of your shin, and most of your weight should rest on the heel of your left foot. To do the exercise, bend your left knee and lower your body until the left knee makes an angle of 90 degrees between the thigh and lower leg. Return to the starting position by straightening your left leg, while maintaining an upright posture with your trunk. Repeat this action with the left leg for the specified amount of time, and then switch to the right leg. Can also be done as split squats without a bench in a position similar to the finishing position of a lunge, or free-standing.

             Hindu Squats

Feet shoulder width apart with your toes pointing forward. Keeping your back straight, lower your body by bending your legs until your thighs are parallel to the floor ensuring your hands are behind your body as you lower yourself. Your heels should rise as you come closer to the floor. When you reach the bottom-point on the exercise push off your toes rapidly, raising your body until standing - this should be a fast explosive movement. You are aiming to perform one repition as rapidly as possible. As you rise yourself your hands should be infront of your body, parallel to floor. Remember to inhale as you lower yourself and exhale as you rise, focus on your breathing as it will enable you to perform more reps. As difficult exercise when you start but you'll improve quickly and notice good benefits.

             Overhead Squats

Take a medium, shoulder width, squatting stance and hold a barbell or dumbells or any sort of resistance above your head. Make sure to keep your elbows locked, and your hands outside shoulder width. Proceed to squat down as low as possible without taking your heels off the floor or dropping the resistance in your hands. Keep your eyes and head fixed forwards at all times. Return to the starting position.



             Lateral Hops

Stand on one leg, and hop into the air while producing a sidewards motion so that you land a foot or two to the side of the starting position. Repeat the motion in the opposide direction for the next rep, taking you roughly back to the starting position. Repeat.

             Lunges

Stand up straight, then step forward with one of your legs and bend your knee. Do not allow your knee to come further forward than your foot, then straighten your leg and step back. Alternate legs each time. Can be done as Lateral lunges ??? IE to the sides.

             Step Ups

Step up onto a bench without momentum added by the other, then step down. Can be done with or without added resistence. Can also be done as Lateral Step Ups ??? IE to the sides.

             Glute Ham Raises

Position yourself on a Glute-Ham Chair or Roman Hyperextension Bench facedown with the back of your ankles tucked under the foot pads. The mid part of your thighs should be resting on the rounded part of the seat. Lower your trunk until your the top of your head is pointing directly at the floor. Raise your upper body until it is approximately 45 degree above the horizontal. Relax and lower your body repeating the first part of the movement.

             One-Legged Romanian   Deadlifts

Stand on one foot, a dumbbell or kettlebell in the hand opposite to your standing leg (if indeed you are using resistence at all, for it is optional). Keeping your back neutral at all times, put a slight bend in your knee, and bend at the hip only until your torso is parallel to the ground, or near as dammit. Return slowly to the start position. Do not move at the knee during the movement, and do not round your back at any point. 


             Chin Ups/Pull Ups

Grasp the bar palms facing you for pullups, away from you for chin ups. Keep arms straight and hang straight down without swinging. Pull your chest up to the bar in a smooth motion, do not jerk. Lower smoothly back to the starting position.

             Body-weight Supine rows

For this one, you'll need a horizontal bar or beam which is sturdy enough to support your body weight. Set the bar at approximately the height of your navel (when you're standing straight up). To start the exercise, grip the bar with both hands at slightly wider than shoulder width, and hold your body in support underneath the bar. Your heels should be on the floor, and your body should be straight and rigid from your shoulders to your ankles. Then, with your feet acting as a fulcrum, pull your chest up to the bar by bending your elbows and pulling them backwards. Return to the starting position by straightening your arms in a controlled manner, and repeat the overall action for the time period specified in the chart.

             Bent Over Rows

Hold two dumbells/kettlebells, one in each hand. Standing with your feet shoulder-width apart, knees somewhat bent, and torso bent forward at a slight angle from the floor, row the weight up to your chest, and slowly return to the starting position. Keep your back neutral, and your eyes forward at all times.



             Skipping

Begin by standing tall with straight legs, but soft knees. Be sure to land on the ball of your foot and lift your feet high enough off the floor to let the rope pass quickly under you. Keep your shoulders relaxed and turn the rope using your wrists. Begin by doing intervals of jumping and rest. For example, jump for 20 seconds and then recover the following 20 to 30 seconds. Repeat this cycle several times. Gradually increase the amount of time you are jumping, while keeping the rest period about the same. Or you can increase the number of jump-rest cycles.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Quite a few, but thats pretty much what i pick from. Ive tried to organise them into rough catergories of push/pull/core...etc.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes I have done the majority of them. A few I have not. Looks good to me. As soon as I am not lazy I will throw something together. As for explosive lifts what would you have in mind for those, things like snatches?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes I have done the majority of them. A few I have not. Looks good to me. As soon as I am not lazy I will throw something together. As for explosive lifts what would you have in mind for those, things like snatches?



Yeah - Snatch, hang cleans, push press, clean+jerk etc.

Obviously id seriously think about supersetting those though, wouldnt wanna risk an injury.

Perhaps for the "explosive" day, just choose 3 lifts to work on and go all out on those?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Its funny you say that because I never ever do any of those lifts!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Its funny you say that because I never ever do any of those lifts!



Lol, dont worry, i havent done a great amount seriously.

Ive done hang cleans and i've tried the snatch, but they take so much practice its crazy.

I guess you could also do regular lifts, but with lower weight and a more explosive tempo.

Hang Cleans and Push Press arent too difficult though, the other ones get a bit technical, lol.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah I have done hang cleans before. As well as push presses. I will get something figured out I have 2 days! Damn I better get a move on.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I have done hang cleans before. As well as push presses. I will get something figured out I have 2 days! Damn I better get a move on.



Haha, time to hit the books!

I find the most indispensible thing when coming up with a new program is a pad of lined paper .

My waste paper bin always fills up pretty quickely.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

haha....thats right. Seems like I got through a hundred program before I figure out what in the hell I wanna do!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> haha....thats right. Seems like I got through a hundred program before I figure out what in the hell I wanna do!



I'm glad im not the only one, then! I can never seem to get it right untill half a redwood has been wasted.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Check this out;

So far I got this Day 1
total push
Bench SS w/ squats-2x8

OH Press SS w/ Lunges-2x8

Dips-2 sets second set will be a drop set

Core work
T-pushups-2x10
cable crunches-2x10



Day 2
Deadlift-2x8

Rows SS w/ Leg Curls-2x8

Hypers SS w/ Pullups-2x8

Saxon Side Bends-2x10

Its all I got so far, any suggestions?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Im not a big fan of dropsets, but i've never really had much call to do them so i guess thats just preference, lol.

Other than that it looks pretty good, i didnt think of alocating one day to push/pull.

Are you gonna periodize the rep ranges at all?


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, but not real sure yet what. I just know the first week will be 2x8 at probably 75secs ri


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Have you ever tried undulation periodization? Thats some good shit.

Looks good though so far!


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Undulating is like 3x10
5x5
4x8

Correct?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, you cycle the rep ranges between all your exercises.

Like atm im doing 3 supersets, one at 6x3, one at 3x14, and one at 3x8. Every time i do each particular session the exercises i use for each rep range will change.

Just helps me cover all bases (strength, endurance, hypertrophy) regularly, keep things interesting, and helps with my conditioning since im using slightly different stimulus.

High rep tiredness, mid-rep tiredness, and low rep tiredness are surprisingly different .


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Alright well, I think I will stick to something simple for now. Besides if I am supersetting I would just soon do something like I have written down.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 3, 2007)

Yeah, you've gotta feel comfortable with what you're doing. Not everyone goes for the same things.

Which is good, i like reading everybody's journals and seeing completely different kinds of workouts in every one of them. It's awesome how everyone has their own style, even though the basic concepts are pretty similar.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Fuckin Yellow Momba is a league of his own with different workouts.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2007)

*Warmup + Circuit Training*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

30s Rest

Inch Worms 1x5
Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10

30s Rest

Hindu Pushups x10
Jump Squats x20
Prone Trunk Extensions x15
Squat Thrusts x15

30s Rest

Pull Ups x10
Lateral Hops x20 per leg
Reverse Crunches x20
Jumping Jacks x20

30s Rest

15kg Dumbell Swings x30

30s Rest

30s Planks x2 (10s RI)

30s Rest

Jumping Jacks x50 + 3lbs per arm

30s Rest

Static Stretching (10mins)

TOTAL TIME = 40mins


----------



## Double D (Feb 4, 2007)

Superb workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Superb workout!



I don't think i've ever produced that much sweat so quickly .


----------



## assassin (Feb 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> *Warmup + Circuit Training*
> 
> Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
> Wall Retractions 2x8
> ...



nice workout ...what are your goals ??


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2007)

assassin said:


> nice workout ...what are your goals ??



At the moment my main focus is on my conditioning, but long term goals are strength. Greater muscle mass just runs paralell with everything else, though i'm not specifically trying to add mass it's going to happen and it's welcome .

And thanks


----------



## Double D (Feb 5, 2007)

Aw sweat, a prelude to tiredness.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Aw sweat, a prelude to tiredness.



And sometimes projectile pink vomit.

(I have strawberry protein supp )


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10

*Workout - Week 2 (Upper Body)*

(Superset 1 - 2:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 26KG DBs
Incline Bench Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x1 26KG DB

(Superset 2 - 1:00 RI)
Dips - 14, 14, 8+6 @ BW + 8KG
WG Pullups - 12, 10+2, 8 @ BW

(Superset 3 - 1:30 RI)
Bench Press - 8, 8, 6 @ x2 32KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 18KG DBs

***

A few dropped reps but im still really happy with this. Last time i was at this point (before i was ill) i couldnt get even one proper set of bench. Plus i rarely do Pullups rather than Chin Ups, and even though they're obviously harder i enjoyed them.

Pleased with the level of knackeredness im feeling now, and with my performance during the workout, so all in all a successful evening's work.

\m/


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Good job, Gazhole!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice liftin there Gaz!! Still rockin those supersets!! Atta boy!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good job, Gazhole!



Thankyou, sir!

Much appreciated .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice liftin there Gaz!! Still rockin those supersets!! Atta boy!



Lol! Cheers dude! I've had to drop the weight a tad at the moment, but im actually finishing the workouts alive (barely...) so it's all worth it .

Any plans for a new journal from your good self?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10

*Workout - Week 2 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Deadlifts - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 115KG BB
Hack Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 90KG BB

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG BB
Step Ups - 14, 14 @ x2 14KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Split Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 20KG DBs

***

TOUGH workout today. Jesus...

Legs are killing me all over right now. Was very close to positive failure on the Split Squats at the end there, but i managed to keep it together, haha. Dropped a set off the second Super Set because my lower back was really taking some flak after Deadlifts/Hacks.

Good though, i may have dropped a set but i didnt drop any reps. I did have to pause during some of the later sets, but it wasnt for too long and i honestly cant remember which it was...so not a clean sheet today, but still pretty fucking impressed with myself.


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2007)

I'm pretty fucking impressed with you too. Those supersets are brutal! Great work!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm pretty fucking impressed with you too. Those supersets are brutal! Great work!



Thanks a lot, man  

And you're telling me they're brutal! Haha!

I've just realised that i cant get up...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks a lot, man
> 
> And you're telling me they're brutal! Haha!
> 
> I've just realised that i cant get up...





I'd still me lying on a mat in the gym!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'd still me lying on a mat in the gym!



Driving home was pretty interesting, i'll tell you that 

Lol!

Definitely the toughest workout in this program so far.


----------



## Double D (Feb 8, 2007)

Well supersets are not for me. But nice workouts!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well supersets are not for me. But nice workouts!



Me neither, I'd rather my food stay in my stomach.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well supersets are not for me. But nice workouts!



Cheers man 



ReproMan said:


> Me neither, I'd rather my food stay in my stomach.



I came pretty close this time actually. I think it was the Split Squats that did it. About 5 minutes after i finished up and i was getting my stuff i thought "Oh crap...i'm gonna fill this locker..."


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

*Warmup + Circuit Training*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

30s Rest

Inch Worms 1x5
Shoulder Circles 1x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10

30s Rest

Chin Ups x12
One Armed Overhead Squats x10 per arm (10KG)
Reverse Crunches x20
Jumping Jacks x30

30s Rest

Pushups x20
Lateral Hops x25 per leg
Crunches x20
Treadmills x15 per leg

30s Rest

Burpees x12

30s Rest

Planks 30s x2 (10s Rest)

30s Rest

One Legged Supine Glute Bridges x1 (30s isometric + 5KG per leg)

30s Rest

Static Stretching

TOTAL TIME = 35 Minutes


----------



## Sweet_Dell (Feb 12, 2007)

Great looking workout!

In your last workout I see that you have One Armed Overhead Squats. I think I might give these a try. It looks like it would be a great core workout!
Thanks for the idea! (I'm stealing it!)


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2007)

Sweet_Dell said:


> Great looking workout!
> 
> In your last workout I see that you have One Armed Overhead Squats. I think I might give these a try. It looks like it would be a great core workout!
> Thanks for the idea! (I'm stealing it!)



Don't worry, i probably stole it from somebody else .

And thankyou, it FELT like a good workout, haha. CT always kills my lungs.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side

*Workout - Week 3 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 36KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 22KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 16KG DBs
Incline Lying Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 16KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 14KG
Chin Ups - 8, 7+1, 4+4 @ BW + 6KG

***

Not a bad one today, i certainly feel this warmup phase has gone well. The next 3 week section i'll take the weights im using up a notch.

Booya.


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

That was an incredible circuit workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> That was an incredible circuit workout!



Cheers, D! It's strange what you can come up with on the fly. I want the CT stuff to be totally unplanned, so i pretty much come up with it about three minutes before i start, lol.

I need to add a few more exercises to my list though, i think. Any suggestions?


----------



## Double D (Feb 16, 2007)

That is not my forte so no I have no suggestions. Wish I could help. Ask DOMS hes good at things like that.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice stuff! 

I like mixing a lower body movement with and upper body movement for my circuits.

For example:
Front squats/ pullups
DB Lunges/ DB overhead presses
One legged RDL's/ one arm rows
One legged hops to high box/ clap pushups
Standing calf raises/ rollouts


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice stuff!
> 
> I like mixing a lower body movement with and upper body movement for my circuits.
> 
> ...



Rollouts, good call. I forgot about them! Cheers dude!

I love circuits, theres a million things you can do with them.

What i tend to do is get an Upper, Core, Lower, Fullbody, Rest, Repeat thing going. I wanna hit all the bases every time. I'm almost obsessed wih balance .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> That is not my forte so no I have no suggestions. Wish I could help. Ask DOMS hes good at things like that.



Ah no worries, cheers for the tip!

How's things anyway?


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Things are good. Kids are doing well so all is well. Like I have said my job could be gone anytime, but oh well one door closes another opens!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things are good. Kids are doing well so all is well. Like I have said my job could be gone anytime, but oh well one door closes another opens!



Exactly. If you can get a job in the first place, chances are good for you to get another one. Are you looking just in case?


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

Here and there I am. Not to concerned at the moment. Theres always unemployment and I wouldnt mind drawing that for a few months. That piece of shit company has to pay it so I think its awesome they have to pay me for not being there!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Here and there I am. Not to concerned at the moment. Theres always unemployment and I wouldnt mind drawing that for a few months. That piece of shit company has to pay it so I think its awesome they have to pay me for not being there!



Lol!

FIGHT THE POWER, D!


----------



## Double D (Feb 17, 2007)

I figure if I could get the entire summer off, I would be a ripped basturd! I love to run and with all the time it would be on!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> I figure if I could get the entire summer off, I would be a ripped basturd! I love to run and with all the time it would be on!



That much time to devote soley to personal improvement would be the greatest thing ever. Just imagine how intense you could go in your workouts when all the other time could be spent sitting down!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> That much time to devote soley to personal improvement would be the greatest thing ever. Just imagine how intense you could go in your workouts when all the other time could be spent sitting down!




Hmmmm....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Sitting Front Bend 1x10
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side

*Workout - Week 4 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 20KG
WG Pull Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 ,3 @ BW + 10KG

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Single Arm Bench Press - 14, 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 22KG DB
Bent Over Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 14KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 24KG DBs
Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm) @ x1 24KG DB

***

Oh yes. I am a legend in my own time.

Maybe thats a little strong, but i'm really pleased with this. Being as this is the start of my "meat and potatoes phase" (my "starter for ten" phase was the last 3 weeks), i have taken the intensity back up to normal levels and found them tough, but manageable.

Thats the key word, isnt it? They were actually possible.

I was a little worried, because the first time i tried this program i attempted these weights right off the bat. I've never done a program of all supersets like this, and that was a mistake. Its tougher than i expected.

But the 3 weeks on a slightly lower intensity seems to have done the trick.

Very hard workout though.

As a side note, my back appears to have fucking exploded with all this rowing ive been doing. Its awesome.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 19, 2007)

Good job!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good job!



Cheers, mofo!


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Oh yes. I am a legend in my own time.



 

Nice frickin workout man!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice frickin workout man!



I'm also the Lord of One-Liners .

And thanks very much, dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles 2x10 each direction
Sitting Front Bend 1x10
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side

*Workout - Week 4 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Good Mornings - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 55KG BB
Step Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (Per Leg) @ x2 26KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Single Leg RDLs - 14, 14, 0 (Per Leg) @ x1 18KG DB *(A tad too heavy.)*
Dumbell Front Squats - 6 @ x2 32KG DBs *(What the FUCK was i thinking!?)*
Dumbell Front Squats - 11, 0 @ x2 26KG DBs

*REST FOR 10 MINUTES AND THINK ABOUT WHAT A JACKASS YOU'VE BEEN.*

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Overhead Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 25KG BB *(Purposely 2.5KG lighter. See below.)*
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW

***

Dear god. If there was an award for momentary idiocy i would win it.

I looked at the program on my PC wrong and saw 16KG as 18KG for Single Leg RDLs, so that ended up in me going too close to positive failure before i actually realised they were too heavy.

And what in the name of LUCIFER was i thinking by doing Front DUMBELL Squats at all? Let alone that heavy...bah. I dunno. I knew i should have gone with Hacks last night, but i was a fool.

The rest of it was pretty good, the only reason im not happy was because of that second superset. Had to take the OH Squats down to compensate, but i was pretty comfortable i could have gone heavier under non-shitty conditions.

Gonna stick with it next week as if it didnt happen, but ill be smarter. Have to see if i can handle my ACTUAL weights for legs, without fucking up the exercises like i did here.

I think i'll be okay, but stuff like this just annoys the shit out of me...


----------



## MCx2 (Feb 22, 2007)

That's the problem I seem to have when I try to adhere to a strict program. I fuck something up along the line eventually. No worries though man, workout still looks strong!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats the thing, because of the lack of equipment and space in my gym, i have to organise things differently every week so that its actually possible for me to superset things.

If it was a regular workout itd be no problem.

Trying to work that sort of setup into a strict program...like you say, things are bound to fuck up once in a while .

But thanks dude, i thought the rest of the workout was alright, too!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

So yeah, im gonna TRY and log my diet aswell...

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3865  	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 85/765/20%
Sat: 35/315/8%
Poly: 3/30/1%
Mono: 16/144/4%

Carbs: 525/1914/50%
Fiber: 47/0/0%

Protein: 288/1153/30%

***

...i have NO idea what to think about that.


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I would drop the carbs down a bit and up the protein. I like my fat around 20-25%, so all good there.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would drop the carbs down a bit and up the protein. I like my fat around 20-25%, so all good there.



Yeah, i thought the carbs were a little high.

Im gonna have to start studying all this diet stuff. I dont think what i eat is too bad, but i really do need to read up some more .

Cheers for the advice man!


----------



## Double D (Feb 22, 2007)

I am not the best diet guy either, but hey I'm married and its not like I will ever compete or anything. Just as long as I am healthy I am happy.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not the best diet guy either, but hey I'm married and its not like I will ever compete or anything. Just as long as I am healthy I am happy.



Yeah, me too. Health is the main thing with me really. Ive recently taken it down by about 400cals and its lowering the bf% nicely. Slowly but surely. But like you, im not gonna compete so im not going for the Tom Venuto look.

Though i doubt my girlfriend would mind, but she was telling me i was eating "way too many calories!!!!" last night. Apparently it's not healthy at all to be eating that much.

Aint they cute?


----------



## Double D (Feb 23, 2007)

Women. I get the whole, quit eating like a fckin rabbit comment. I have to eat greens with everything now, and while she likes greens I really dont. SHe doesnt know why I force myself to eat certain thing.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Women. I get the whole, quit eating like a fckin rabbit comment. I have to eat greens with everything now, and while she likes greens I really dont. SHe doesnt know why I force myself to eat certain thing.



They really dont get it sometimes, do they? Hahaha. The re-ocurring comment for her is "Well missing a meal or two wont matter THAT much will it?" which would be fine, if she didnt say it so often .


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> Women. I get the whole, quit eating like a fckin rabbit comment. I have to eat greens with everything now, and while she likes greens I really dont. SHe doesnt know why I force myself to eat certain thing.


I get weird looks for bustin out the veggies from a plastic bag and eating them raw as snacks.  "Ohhh you're one of those health nut people".  I'm barely able to find the right website when I need a way to figure my caloric needs ...  ... health nut.

Pushing almost 4000 calories at 185 is good stuff with the routine your hitting.  Keep this behavior up and you're gonna get all  huge and shit.  What's your target weight Gazhole?  I know you stated earlier you were goin' for conditioning and strength, but most guys have a dream weight they'd like to be able to maintain. I'm at just above 230ish right now .... mine's at around 240 to 250


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Pushing almost 4000 calories at 185 is good stuff with the routine your hitting.  Keep this behavior up and you're gonna get all  huge and shit.  What's your target weight Gazhole?  I know you stated earlier you were goin' for conditioning and strength, but most guys have a dream weight they'd like to be able to maintain. I'm at just above 230ish right now .... mine's at around 240 to 250



Thanks for stopping in, dude 

Right now im shooting for around 200 @ 10% BF. That'd be enough for me really, any more than that and it'd start to be a struggle to maintain i think. After that ill just concentrate on getting my strength levels somewhere respectable  haha.

But yeah, conditioning is my main goal right now, most probably for the next program aswell. That one is gonna be similar to this one, but with more of a range of rest intervals/rep ranges, and a full body 3x a week split.

The only times i have trouble hitting 3800/4000 are on weekends. You know what its like, you're not in work so you're schedule gets all messed up. I try my best, but sometimes it just doesnt happen, lol.

What about you? What are your goals right now?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

Food for yesterday:

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3418

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 71/635/19%
Sat: 28/255/7%
Poly: 2/17/0%
Mono: 12/106/3%

Carbs: 478/1758/51%
Fiber: 39/0/0%

Protein: 258/1034/30%


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2007)

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3238

Grams/Cals/%	 

Fat: 61/546/17%
Sat: 20/179/6%
Poly: 4/35/1%
Mono: 13/117/4%

Carbs: 453/1668/52%
Fiber: 36/0/0%

Protein: 255/1020/32%

***

Had to skip a meal and training because extended family paid a surprise visit. Shall do some CT tomorrow though, probably all leg/core work with it being right next to Upper Body day.

Annoyed, since i would have gotten my full calorie intake with that extra meal, but hey. Family first .

Just watched UFC DVD (from '04!) with a friend, and had a good laugh. Some of those guys are nuts. Reccomend me some good fights/events so i can track them down, it was a good watch.

Anyway, its half one in the morning so id better hit the sack .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 25, 2007)

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3847

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 57/514/13%
Sat: 21/185/5%
Poly: 1/8/0%
Mono: 3/27/1%

Carbs: 641/2343/61%
Fiber: 55/0/0%

Protein: 241/964/25%

***

Okay, so my carbs got a little out of control today, and i know ill probably pay for that, but hell...i just love pudding.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 25, 2007)

*Warmup + Circuit Training*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

30s Rest

Inch Worms 1x5
Shoulder Circles 1x10 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10

30s Rest

Chin Ups x10
Pistols x12 per Leg
Reverse Crunches x30
Lateral Hops x20 Per leg

30s Rest

Plyo Push ups x15
Treadmills x15 per leg
Crunches x30
Hindu Squats x20

30s Rest

Jumping Jacks x50

30s Rest

Saxon Side Bends x 10 per side (+2.5KG)

30s Rest

10kg Dumbell swings x20

30s Rest

Prone Trunk Extensions 30s ISO x2 (10s Rest)

30s Rest

Planks 30s ISO x2 (10s Rest)

30s Rest

Static Stretching

TOTAL TIME = 32 mins

***

Fast session today. Trying to focus on explosive power (on stuff that's not isometric or saxon side bends...the latter would just be asking for trouble.) so i pretty much did everything with a 0/0/0 tempo where possible. Pretty knackered even now and it was a few hours ago, haha.

My quads are a little numb, my lower back is a tad funky, and all in all im happy.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 26, 2007)

(For Yesterday)

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3858

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 77/692/18%
Sat: 27/240/6%
Poly: 3/27/1%
Mono: 13/115/3%

Carbs: 539/1978/52%
Fiber: 44/0/0%

Protein: 289/1156/30%


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks for stopping in, dude
> 
> Right now im shooting for around 200 @ 10% BF. That'd be enough for me really, any more than that and it'd start to be a struggle to maintain i think. After that ill just concentrate on getting my strength levels somewhere respectable  haha.
> 
> ...


My goal is 250 as a walk around weight.  I'm 230ish with  a 34" waist right now.  I'll work out something for the climb the rest of the way up when I reach a point in life that I can focus on it.  Till then I'm a gym rat same as everyone else here.  I was 150 at 17 years old so I'm okay with where I am at 47.  I was 210 when I first came to IM but 250 is the goal ... 

Looks like your doin great here Gaz ... you're consistent and dedicated to your intentions.  With that kind of mindset _you can *not*_ go wrong.


You came to IM at what 16?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> My goal is 250 as a walk around weight.  I'm 230ish with  a 34" waist right now.  I'll work out something for the climb the rest of the way up when I reach a point in life that I can focus on it.  Till then I'm a gym rat same as everyone else here.  I was 150 at 17 years old so I'm okay with where I am at 47.  I was 210 when I first came to IM but 250 is the goal ...
> 
> Looks like your doin great here Gaz ... you're consistent and dedicated to your intentions.  With that kind of mindset _you can *not*_ go wrong.
> 
> ...



Dayum, thats a pretty big change, 150-230! If you met any of your school friends now i think their heads would explode, haha. You seem to know your stuff, so i think its only a matter of time before that golden 250 rears its head, man .

Yeah, i came here about 16 or 17 years old. I'll be 20 in the summer. Its been a mad few years. 4 years ago i weight 112lbs after coming off a bad bowel disorder. In a nutshell, i either got severely packed up or...the other way. My digestive system just couldnt regulate itself at all after a bout of regular illnesses and (i think) severe over-training from when i started weights without any knowledge (training twice a day every single day, and eating only 2 or 3 meals, and most of that was crap food).

At my lowest i was 8 stone (112lbs) and down to just one meal day, everything else i would eat id just throw up, and thats on the rare occasion i could actually bring myself to eat more than that.

Basically i got better, hit the books, joined here, and have been learning and improving everything since then. If it werent for the members on this site i dunno where the hell i'd be to be honest, especially in those early days.

But thanks for the compliments, i think im doing pretty well myself


----------



## Double D (Feb 27, 2007)

Just to be able to do pistols with bw is impressive.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> Just to be able to do pistols with bw is impressive.



They need a LOT of work. Kinda sloppy at the moment, but ill get there eventually. Theyre incredibly tough, lol.

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Shoulder Circles 2x8 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Inch Worms 1x3 (4 sec iso at top)

*Workout - Week 5 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Single Arm Overhead Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3  (Per Arm) @ x1 28KG DB
Incline Lying Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 28KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Tricep Press - 14, 14, 14 @ 90KG
Lat Pulldowns - 12+2, 10+4, 7+4 @ 80KG *(I fucking hate this machine.)*

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Bench Press - 8, 8, 7 @ x2 34KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 20KG DBs

***

Not too bad today. I have a slight pain in the front part of my left shoulder, but it just feels like fatigue from that last set of Bench. I'll see how that feels in the morning. I still have full ROM in my shoulder joint without the pain stopping me, so thats a good sign i guess.

I forgot the bag i put extra (doh!) so i had to use (gasp!) machine equivalents for Chins and Dips. I thought it would be a nice change. It wasnt. Stupid lat pulldown machine, its awful. It feels totally un-natural to me. The tri press one wasnt as bad, but it still sucked.

Wont be forgetting my bag again, i know that much. Sigh.

With that said, my upper body took a fair battering, so im happy with it.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 27, 2007)

Great job. That's great that you can do 12 pistols!  I think a lot of people- who think they have strong legs- couldn't do one with full range of motion. Do you ever do them holding weight?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job. That's great that you can do 12 pistols!  I think a lot of people- who think they have strong legs- couldn't do one with full range of motion. Do you ever do them holding weight?



In my dreams maybe, haha. Like i said, theres a lot of work to be done there.

But thats the weird thing though. IMO my squat is pretty poor around the 190-200 mark for 3 reps, but im pretty good at Overhead Squats, Pistols, Jump Squats...things like that.

Not great, but pretty good.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2007)

Weight: 180lbs

Total Calories: 3662

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 79/709/19%
Sat: 33/297/8%
Poly: 3/23/1%
Mono: 12/111/3%

Carbs: 523/1915/52%
Fiber: 44/0/0%

Protein: 262/1049/29%


----------



## Double D (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice work on the cals gettin up there a bit!

May need to lower the carbs a bit and up the protein.

BTW-I added you on myspace as TJ


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 28, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on the cals gettin up there a bit!
> 
> May need to lower the carbs a bit and up the protein.
> 
> BTW-I added you on myspace as TJ



I wondered who the hell that was!

And aye, i'm trying to figure out what to cut down on for the carbs, i'm new to all this diet stuff, its confusing as anything. Too many numbers .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 28, 2007)

Yesterday:

Weight: 184lbs (I must have mis-weighed either before or now. It's unlikely i've put on 4 lbs in a day...)

Total Calories: 3872

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 101/909/24%
Sat: 38/340/9%
Poly: 4/34/1%
Mono: 17/153/4%

Carbs: 517/1867/48%
Fiber: 51/0/0%

Protein: 269/1077/28%

***

Bad Gaz. BAD BAD GAZ.


DO NOT! Repeat, DO NOT eat another sausage roll as long as you live. Those things are like cholesterol wrapped in fat dipped in meat. Weird how one peice of food can take your carefully measured levels and fuck them. Haha.

If id have checked the packaging before dinner i'd have politely declined (thrown the thing back in my grandmother's face...nah, just kidding, she could kick my ass) because it has a massive 22.6g fat per serving!

We live and learn...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 1, 2007)

You weigh yourself at the same time every day and hold a fairly steady routine?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> You weigh yourself at the same time every day and hold a fairly steady routine?



Every morning before breakfast but after the obligatory "emptying" of ones self .

Maybe the scale is out of whack...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 1, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges 2x10
Wall Retractions 2x8
Glute Squats 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations 1x10 per arm
*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Shoulder Circles 2x8 each direction
Front Knee Lift 1x10 per leg
Sitting Front Bend 1x10
Standing Side Bend 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers 1x10 per leg
Sitting Rotation 1x10 each side
Inch Worms 1x3 (4 sec iso at top)

*Workout - Week 5 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Deadlifts - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 120KG BB
Lunges - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (Per Leg) @ x2 26KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00)
Good Mornings - 14, 14, 14 @ 30KG BB
Overhead Squats - 14, 14, 14 @ 15KG BB

(Set C - 1:15 RI)
Farmer's Walks (5MTR Reps) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 34KG DBs

(Set D - 1:30 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW

***

My. Legs. Are. Fucked. Mate.

Lovely jubbly.

Yeah, good workout today. Was really happy. Deadlifts sutibly destroyed me, got some impressed looks off the regular (stupid) clientele.

Was rather knackered afterwards. Any worrys i had last week about not being able to handle these weights are now gone completely. Not only that, i can feel my conditioning has come on leaps and bounds these last two weeks especially. Today i was hardly out of breath at all.

Wootage!


----------



## Double D (Mar 2, 2007)

Incredible workout Gaz!!! 

I think where you wrote, "My. Legs. Are. Fucked. Mate."....it should read:
My legs are fucked, CHECK MATE!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Incredible workout Gaz!!!
> 
> I think where you wrote, "My. Legs. Are. Fucked. Mate."....it should read:
> My legs are fucked, CHECK MATE!!!!



 haha, thanks man! It seemed like a good one at the time, and my glutes are still hurting right now and its saturday morning! Im moaning every time i sit down - people are gonna start talking...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Yesterday:

Weight: 182lbs

Total Calories: 3675  	

Grams/Cals/%  

Fat: 86/773/21%
Sat: 29/259/7%
Poly: 8/76/2%
Mono: 24/213/6% 

Carbs: 443/1636/45%
Fiber: 34/0/0%

Protein: 308/1232/34%

***

The answer to the lower carb/higher protein issue appears to be that chicken i ate yesterday.

They cant half run fast...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> haha, thanks man! It seemed like a good one at the time, and my glutes are still hurting right now and its saturday morning! Im moaning every time i sit down - *people are gonna start talking*...


----------



## BoneCrusher (Mar 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Was rather knackered afterwards. Any worrys i had last week about not being able to handle these weights are now gone completely. Not only that, i can feel my conditioning has come on leaps and bounds these last two weeks especially. Today i was hardly out of breath at all.
> 
> Wootage!


Hey your hear something Gaz?  I do ... listen ... don't you hear that????

I do.

It's the sound of a goal wizzzzzzzing by as you get it accomplished and set your next one.  You developed a new standard that you now live by.  Congratulations.  

You doing any kind of MMA?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Hey your hear something Gaz?  I do ... listen ... don't you hear that????
> 
> I do.
> 
> ...



Lol, have you been drinking again? 

It does feel good though, i love it your conditioning goes up a notch, it makes you wonder how you could have ever found that workout you did six months ago difficult at all!

Just looking through this journal from time to time is pretty strange. The weights on a lot of exercises arent drastically different - the main ones like deads, squat, and bench are tho \m/ - but its just the way the workouts are structured and everything.

Starting this journal was a damned good idea.

Cheers for the praise 

But no, no MMA. I did Judo for about 4 years a very long time ago, and more recently i tried my fists at Kung Fu, but with me taking weights up a notch and starting full time employment that kinda got lost there somewhere. Stuck at it for a good 3 or 4 months though. Was pretty fun.

Though i really dont enjoy getting hit in the face . The guy i started going with chipped my tooth aswell. Stupid sparring, he's one of my best friends aswell!

The rest of that sparring session was a bit more real...


----------



## Double D (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice work on getting those protein percentages up!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice work on getting those protein percentages up!!



Lets hope they stay there!

I wish theyd cross-breed a fish, a chicken, and a handy microwavable container.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2007)

Yesterday (March 3rd)

Weight: 182lbs

Total Calories: 3252

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 67/605/19%
Sat: 14/130/4%
Poly: 5/49/2%
Mono: 13/116/4%

Carbs: 409/1490/46%
Fiber: 36/0/0%

Protein: 287/1147/35%

***

Ive been at 182 for a few days now, and ive checked the scales out so it seems like thats right. *shrugs*

Have been staying at my girlfriends so its a bit of a struggle getting good food (students, eh?) but im keeping it in check. Id rather get my percentages right and drop some calories, than have 400cals extra fat or something.

Though the upside is that instead of eating the student food they buy here, we've been eating out in restaurants. Sure im paying, but she gets treated to a meal, and i get to choose something decent off the menu.

Everybody wins!


----------



## Double D (Mar 4, 2007)

Atleast yet again your protein is up. I have been taking in about 300 grams each day with about 4500 calories. To bad I had to take a little bit off because of the shoulder. But hey I shouldnt be losing any strength this way!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Atleast yet again your protein is up. I have been taking in about 300 grams each day with about 4500 calories. To bad I had to take a little bit off because of the shoulder. But hey I shouldnt be losing any strength this way!



Thats what im going for - the protein. Im keeping an eye on it though, the last time i tried to increase it (without counting cals..BAD move) i could shit through the eye of a needle .

And i hope the shoulder doesnt set you back too much, man. Injuries really do suck balls.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 4, 2007)

Today:

Weight: 182lbs (Woo!)

Total Calories:	3811   	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 75/678/18%
Sat: 28/254/7%
Poly: 3/24/1%
Mono: 12/109/3%

Carbs: 543/2027/53%
Fiber: 37/0/0%

Protein: 275/1100/29%

***

So bread is mostly carbs?

Whooda thunk it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2007)

Weight: 182lbs

Total Calories: 3999

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 86/774/20%
Sat: 32/284/7%
Poly: 6/56/1%
Mono: 19/167/4%

Carbs: 530/1922/49%
Fiber: 50/0/0%

Protein: 312/1248/32%

***

That extra calorie is fucking irritating me. Surely i could have breathed the smell of some food to pick that up and save me this nails-on-blackboard feeling just looking at it?

3999!???!

Still...whoops!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2007)

Roidheads said:


> http://www.anabolicaustralia.com/vbulletin/upload/index.php?



Dont spam my journal with your effluence.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 5, 2007)

Roidheads said:


> Pathetic
> 
> 
> 
> Don*'*t



Dont what?

This = my journal.

If i wanted you to post links to anything in here id have asked.

Now run along.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2007)

Yesterday:

Weight: 182lbs

Total Calories: 3883

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 97/869/22%
Sat: 35/313/8%
Poly: 8/70/2%
Mono: 25/222/6%

Carbs: 505/1836/47%
Fiber: 46/0/0%

Protein: 295/1179/30%

***

So the protein % is down again yesterday, though i am getting nearly 300G these days it seems. Awesome stuff!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x8
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 (Per Arm)

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Front Knee Raises - 1x10 (Per Leg)
Shoulder Circles - 2x8 (Per Arm, Per Direction)
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 (Per Leg + 2sec isometric after concentric)
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 (Per Side)
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 (Per Side)

*Workout - Week 6 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Bench Press - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 38KG DBs
Bent Over Rows - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 24KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:30 RI)
Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 16KG
Wide Grip Chin Ups - 8, 8, 6+2 @ BW + 8KG *(V-Good ROM!)*

(Superset C - 1:00 RI)
Overhead Press - 14, 14, 0 @ x2 18KG DBs
Bench Rows - 14, 14, 0 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG DB

***

So yeah, dropped a set off that last Superset because it just wasnt going to happen. Shoulders and lats were both way too fatigued after i put my all into the Dips/Chins portion of the workout.

On that, was incredibly pleased with Chin Ups. Had to have a rest pause of about five seconds on the last set, but even then my ROM was 100% full. All the way up so my chest was at the bars, all the way down so my arms were fully extended.

Hurt, a lot .

I think in the next program i'll use this sorta set up. For this, and past programs ive done - Heavy, Light, Medium. So in this case - 6x3, 3x14, 3x8. But i seem to be way too fatigued after those high reps to get any sort of handle on the mid-range weights.

Besides, should mix things up a bit anyway.

The heavy work today was surprisingly easy i thought. The gym was packed, so people kept fucking standing there while i was trying to bench, and one guy even when i was at the top of the lift just stood there in the path of my dumbell!

An incredible scowl on my part, while still on the bench, soon made him jump out of the way and i managed to keep good form on the eccentric regardless. I still dropped the dumbells hard on the floor for effect.

He didnt come near me again .

It really was a zoo in there last night, im guessing because summer is coming everybody is getting into the spirit.

Still. Seeing an unbelievably fat kid trying to row far more than he should is quite the experience...


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hell yeah, when in doubt, just throw a dumbbell at them!!    

Nice workout man, I'm so impressed that you're still going strong with the supersets. I tried that one time and I don't think it lasted 2 weeks. 

Kickass!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Hell yeah, when in doubt, just throw a dumbbell at them!!
> 
> Nice workout man, I'm so impressed that you're still going strong with the supersets. I tried that one time and I don't think it lasted 2 weeks.
> 
> Kickass!



Haha, next time its packed i think i'll practice Hammer Throws with a barbell loaded on only one side.

We'll see who has the last laugh .

Thanks a bunch for that comment though, man .

They're damned tough to stick out sometimes, i was practically dead at the end of last night's session. If id have pushed out (and failed, cos i would have) that last superset i think i'd still be mopping up my lunch.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 7, 2007)

Weight: 182lbs (Steady, woot!)

Total Calories: 3790   	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 79/715/19%
Sat: 31/280/7%
Poly: 4/32/1%
Mono: 16/144/4%

Carbs: 538/1982/53%
Fiber: 42/0/0%

Protein: 269/1077/29%

***

Something in my diet needs to be replaced with more chicken.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Weight: 182lbs (Steady, woot!)
> 
> Total Calories: 3790
> 
> ...



A few solid pounds in a few weeks, that's great progress man. Looks like logging your diet is paying off!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> A few solid pounds in a few weeks, that's great progress man. Looks like logging your diet is paying off!!



Its cool because if im not seeing results, i can see why in plain old black and white.

And thankyou! I'm looking much better lately. A tad more cut, but my strength and conditioning hasnt really taken a hit.

The opposite if anything


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x8
Kneeling Squats - 2x15
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x11 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Shoulder Circles - 2x8 per arm per direction
Front Knee Lifts - 1x11 per leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 per side

*Workout - Week 6 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Romanian Deads - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 34KG DBs *(Light...)*
Step Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (Per Leg) @ x2 26KG DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Lateral Lunges - 14, 14, 14 (Per Leg) @ x2 16KG DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Good Mornings - 8, 8, 8 @ 45KG BB
Hack Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 85KG BB

***

OWWWWWWWW.

So close to vomit-territory i could smell the toilet bowl and the bleach during that last superset. I havent got a clue how i managed to drive home.

Still, one of the best leg workouts i think ive ever had. I came unbearably close to failure, but didnt drop a rep.

What more does anybody ever want out of a workout?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2007)

Yesterday:

Weight: 182lbs

Total Calories: 4068   	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 90/813/20%
Sat: 38/338/8%
Poly: 2/19/0%
Mono: 13/115/3%

Carbs: 586/2159/53%
Fiber: 46/0/0%

Protein: 276/1105/27%

***

Kinda fucked up there, didnt I?


----------



## Double D (Mar 9, 2007)

Yeah buddy those protein numbers kinda sucked there! Hey could you do me one enormous favor?

Post your weights in lbs. I am such a tool I cant remember the conversion.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah buddy those protein numbers kinda sucked there! Hey could you do me one enormous favor?
> 
> Post your weights in lbs. I am such a tool I cant remember the conversion.





I'll do it where i remember, but the conversion is KG x 2.2 = lbs, lol.

Just for DD:

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Romanian Deads - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ x2 75lbs DBs (Light...)
Step Ups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 (Per Leg) @ x2 57lbs DBs

(Superset B - 1:00 RI)
Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW
Lateral Lunges - 14, 14, 14 (Per Leg) @ x2 35lbs DBs

(Superset C - 1:30 RI)
Good Mornings - 8, 8, 8 @ 99lbs BB
Hack Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 187lbs BB

Im too good to you 

***

And i was ill as hell Friday and yesterday, still feeling a little off today, so the numbers im gonna post at some point for the last few days are gonna suck even more. Hardly ate a damned thing on Friday.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Yes, yes you are! Atleast I know whats goin on now, haha. 

Nice workout, why the DB deads so light?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yes, yes you are! Atleast I know whats goin on now, haha.
> 
> Nice workout, why the DB deads so light?



Last time i did heavy RDLs i used 40's (88lbs) and for some reason my back just totally went, i thought id play it safe and leave myself the "light..." note, lol.

I seem to be a hell of a lot stronger now though, since they were nothing to me if im honest. I used a huge range of motion aswell, haha.

Im gonna add them in permenantly on my next program methinks, alongside regular RDLs. Im putting it all together as we speak. Still a lot of work to do though.

You know when you spend hours on something, then come back to it and think "what the fuck was i thinking?" lol.


----------



## Double D (Mar 11, 2007)

Oh ya I did that with squats. I spent so much time trying to strengthen it and simply couldnt! So I quit doing them for about a month came back to it and put on 40lbs onto it!!! I was amazed.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh ya I did that with squats. I spent so much time trying to strengthen it and simply couldnt! So I quit doing them for about a month came back to it and put on 40lbs onto it!!! I was amazed.



Thats happened to me a few times actually! It wasnt anything as massive as a 40lbs increase though, thats insane!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2007)

Friday:

Total Calories:	3072

Grams/Cals/% 

Fat: 71/642/21%
Sat: 17/150/5%
Poly: 12/112/4%
Mono: 19/168/6%

Carbs: 328/1198/39%
Fiber: 29/0/0%

Protein: 302/1209/40%

***

Saturday:

Total Calories: 3469  	 

Grams/Cals/% 

Fat: 81/726/21%
Sat: 24/217/6%
Poly: 7/63/2%
Mono: 20/184/5%

Carbs: 372/1353/40%
Fiber: 33/0/0%

Protein: 336/1344/39%

***

Sunday:

Total Calories: 4006  	 

Grams/Cals/% 

Fat: 76/683/17%
Sat: 25/224/6%
Poly: 3/23/1%
Mono: 12/107/3%

Carbs: 553/2052/51%
Fiber: 40/0/0%

Protein: 321/1284/32%

***

So yeah. Theres the weekend, foodwise.

Like i said - i was ill on Friday. Im surprised i ate that much in fact, it totally didnt seem like it. I was absolutely starving all day and light-headed/sleepy/dizzy on and off all day. Nausea came and went in waves.

I have no idea what could have caused it, and i was fine Saturday morning because i wolfed down an ungodly amount of chargrilled chicken (900+ cals!!) for breakfast, lol. I love pubs, they do the best food ever. Plus the Rugby was on *shrugs*.

Tried to carb up some more on Sunday to make up for it, because the hunger came back with a vengeance in the evening. I dont think the weekend was a total fuck up, but it couldnt be helped i guess.

And so the PR phase begins. Not sure whats up for a record tomorrow...possibly Dips. Wootage!


----------



## Double D (Mar 12, 2007)

Way to do work son! Impressive!

Oh let me know about the westside, I'll hook ya up!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Way to do work son! Impressive!
> 
> Oh let me know about the westside, I'll hook ya up!



Well, theres no harm in learning about it now! Gimme what you got, lol.

Ive got another program to do after this one which will be sort of the culmination of my conditoning stuff (Full Body Supersets 3x a week) so after that ill be looking for something totally different, and i think Westside is probably it.

I really want to get my strength levels up, yknow?

So yeah, any info, teach me! I am but a lowly Pad-wan in the way of the Westside.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So close to vomit-territory i could smell the toilet bowl and the bleach during that last superset. I havent got a clue how i managed to drive home.







Gazhole said:


> Well, theres no harm in learning about it now! Gimme what you got, lol.
> 
> Ive got another program to do after this one which will be sort of the culmination of my conditoning stuff (Full Body Supersets 3x a week) so after that ill be looking for something totally different, and i think Westside is probably it.
> 
> ...



I just started Westside myself, just last night! Looking to get my #'s up a little and pull myself out of a mini rut. Definitely something to look into!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I just started Westside myself, just last night! Looking to get my #'s up a little and pull myself out of a mini rut. Definitely something to look into!



Yeah, it looks really good. I mean, enough people talk it up on here.

Plus its just completely different to the programs i usually do, so itll be a whole new challenge.

***

This is what i have so far, 1st draft, 1st ever attempt at coming up with Westside so if its shite tell me why, haha.

***

*ME Upper*

Bench

60% x10
65% x6
70% x6
75% x3
80% x3
90% x2
95% x1
100% x1

Bent Over Rows - 3x10

Pullups - 2x10

Dips - 3x10

OH Press - 2x10

Core Work


*DE Lower*

Speed Squats

50% 8x3

RDLs - 4x10

Lunges - 3x10

Glute Ham Raises - 4x6

Farmers Walks - 3 sets


*DE Upper*

Speed Bench

50% 8x3

Chinups - 3x10

Bench Rows - 2x10

OH Press - 3x10

Dips - 2x10

Farmers Walks - 3 sets


*ME Lower*

Deadlifts

60% x10
65% x6
70% x6
75% x3
80% x3
90% x2
95% x1
100% x1

Good Mornings - 3x10

Step Ups - 4x10

Glute Ham Raises - 4x6

Core Work

***

This is by no means comprehensive, complete, or in any way accurate. Im in my lunch hour, and wanted to at least get something down on paper, hahaha.

Main points - I dont know i if ive set up my ME lifts right; i probably need another Lower exercise; Im hungry.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Looks pretty good to me. I didn't even consider using a % of my 1RM to work out the sets, I was kinda winging it there, doing triples until I couldn't anymore, then doubles, then singles. I'll have to do a little tweaking there myself. The version I was looking at has me doing core work every day. I'm sure DD can chime in, I'm new to Westside myself.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

I guess i could put both Lunges and Step ups on the Lower days at the same time to solve the leg exercise problem.

But yeah, i wanna do some core work, but i want do do some grip work aswell after reading that "Fundamentals Of Grip Training" thread in the Training forum.

Gotta be careful i dont overdo the volume though, lol. When youre doing ME this often you have to be careful, haha.

So what sort of frequency does your template say you should go for the 105% (new PR) lifts? Are you gonna be cycling Squat/Deadlift on the ME lower days?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I guess i could put both Lunges and Step ups on the Lower days at the same time to solve the leg exercise problem.
> 
> But yeah, i wanna do some core work, but i want do do some grip work aswell after reading that "Fundamentals Of Grip Training" thread in the Training forum.
> 
> ...



I thought you went for one (a PR) every ME day.  
I'll have to do a bit more reading I guess. 

Yes, I'll be cycling Squats, Deadlifts, and Good Mornings actually, 3 weeks each, then unload, then back to squats (if I still want to continue after 9 weeks).


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I thought you went for one (a PR) every ME day.
> I'll have to do a bit more reading I guess.
> 
> Yes, I'll be cycling Squats, Deadlifts, and Good Mornings actually, 3 weeks each, then unload, then back to squats (if I still want to continue after 9 weeks).



Thats a good idea about the 3 week cycle thing, i think i may steal that idea . It seems this template is pretty mean on the hams \m/.

But yeah, i guess you CAN do a PR every ME day, but i was thinking thatd be too intense? I was gonna cycle that bit aswell, like the first run through of those four days (week?) you'd PR on ME Lower, then the next week youd PR on ME Upper and so on.

Hopefully DD can share some insight into this aswell, lol.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a good idea about the 3 week cycle thing, i think i may steal that idea . It seems this template is pretty mean on the hams \m/.
> 
> But yeah, i guess you CAN do a PR every ME day, but i was thinking thatd be too intense? I was gonna cycle that bit aswell, like the first run through of those four days (week?) you'd PR on ME Lower, then the next week youd PR on ME Upper and so on.
> 
> Hopefully DD can share some insight into this aswell, lol.



Yeah, I think we need DD for this one.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah, I think we need DD for this one.



He is the Westside dude, its gotta be said, lol.

Im really looking forward to finding out how much i can push myself with serious intensities though. Its going to be very interesting.

And painful.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x8
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Front Knee Lifts - 1x10 per leg

*Workout - Week 7 (Upper Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Dips - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 22KG (48lb) *-PR*
WG Pullups - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ BW + 12KG (26lb) *-PR*

(Superset B - 1:30 RI)
Overhead Press - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 24KG (53lb) DBs
Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm) @ x1 24KG (53lb) DB

(Set C - 1:00 RI)
Bench Press - 14, 7+4, 0 @ x2 28KG (62lb) DBs

(Set D - 1:00 RI)
Bent Over Rows - 14, 14, 0 @ x2 14KG (31lb) DBs

***

Was fried by the time i got to the high rep stuff. Not out of breath, just muscular fatigue on the shoulders, tris, and lats especially!

Supersetting PRs hurts like a motherfucker, hahaha.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 13, 2007)

Nice workout, Gazhole! Looking very strong on the Dips and pullups. 
What are you up to # wise on your BW pullups?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 13, 2007)

I think the most Chin Ups ive done at this bodyweight was about 14, and i think i managed 12 Pull Ups.

Dips at bodyweight i can do till the cows come home, lol. I think i did just over 20 at one point. I say 18 though, because you have to do them in a workout, lol.

Cheers though, dude ! My back is aching like a bitch right now!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

Monday:

Weight: 181lbs

Total Calories: 3881   	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 88/790/21%
Sat: 32/291/8%
Poly: 5/46/1%
Mono: 20/184/5%

Carbs: 512/1874/49%
Fiber: 43/0/0%

Protein: 294/1176/31%

***

Yesterday:

Weight: 181lbs

Total Calories: 3938   	 

Grams/Cals/%

Fat: 77/693/18%
Sat: 24/218/6%
Poly: 6/57/1%
Mono: 14/129/3%

Carbs: 566/2075/53%
Fiber: 47/0/0%

Protein: 290/1158/29%


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 14, 2007)

WTG on the PR's! 

That's some pretty nice Overhead Pressing too. I think we're right in the same ballpark with those DB wise. Nice!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> WTG on the PR's!
> 
> That's some pretty nice Overhead Pressing too. I think we're right in the same ballpark with those DB wise. Nice!



 Cheers, man!

Im still feeling that session thismorning, i was so tired last night, haha.

DB Overhead's are one of my favourite exercises, they rule


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x8
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x8 per arm per direction
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 per side

*Workout - Week 7 (Lower Body)*

(Superset A - 2:00 RI)
Good Mornings - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 60KG (132lb) BB *-PR*
Hack Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 100KG (220lb) BB *-PR*

(Superset B - 1:30 RI)
RDLs - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 34KG (75lb) DBs
Split Squats - 8, 8, 8 (Per Leg) @ x2 22KG (48lb) DBs

(Set C - 1:30 RI)
Static Holds - 40sec, 40sec, 30sec @ x2 40KG (88lb) DBs

(Set D - 1:00 RI)
Side Planks - 30sec, 30sec (Per Side)

(Set E - 1:30 RI)
Planks - 45sec, 30sec

***

Fuck. Im beat. Every inch of this shirt is drenched in sweat. My trousers are also soaked, even the insides of my fucking shoes are rather damp!

Still. Very happy. Managed to keep good form on both PR exercises because i had somebody watch me.

Was pleased with the Static Holds and the Planks aswell. Side Planks are a total bitch, lol.

I was planning on making this my last week before a week off anyway, but since i seem to have suffered a mild chest injury im gonna call an end to it for this program. I managed 4 pretty comfortable PRs, and i think ive accomplished a hell of a lot during the last 7 weeks.

The injury feels like a strain or a mild pull. It aches and twinges in certain positions on the right pectoral close to the sternum. It hurts a little when i push on one point, which feels like a bruise on a bone? Its really weird.

But like i said, it doesnt feel serious. Its not excrutiating or disabling, just painful. I think a good week off will set it right again.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice job! I hope you heal up on your week off.  

Gazhole, have you thought about doing your abdominal/ core/ stabillization work as part of your warmup after your warmup? That's what I do. I found when I did them at the end of my lifting I didn't have enough left in the tank to really hit them hard.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice job! I hope you heal up on your week off.
> 
> Gazhole, have you thought about doing your abdominal/ core/ stabillization work as part of your warmup after your warmup? That's what I do. I found when I did them at the end of my lifting I didn't have enough left in the tank to really hit them hard.



Its definitely worth a look i think.

You dont run into any problems on the big lifts after your core work?

Thats why i put it at the end, id hate to have my stabilization less than 100% when im lifting at high intensities. If it doesnt make much difference though i think ill switch that up.

I think without the workout fatigue i could have got 60sec planks, for sure. Felt pretty strong on those today.

Also thankyou! I hope i heal up too, im starting Westside when i come back so i need to be in top shape. I may do a few CT sessions if i feel up to it just to keep my conditioning ticking over.


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 15, 2007)

*You dont run into any problems on the big lifts after your core work?*

No. I also, try to do two movements that balance each other out- like V- ups,  or crunches with supermans, bird dogs or planks. It's a personal thing- depends a bit too on what your goals are. I just find when I do them at the beginning I am more warmed up.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> *You dont run into any problems on the big lifts after your core work?*
> 
> No. I also, try to do two movements that balance each other out- like V- ups,  or crunches with supermans, bird dogs or planks. It's a personal thing- depends a bit too on what your goals are. I just find when I do them at the beginning I am more warmed up.



Yeah, that makes sense, the balancing thing. Im obsessive with balance, haha.

Cheers for the tip, dude. When i get back to it ill put the core work after my warmup and see how it goes. Cant hurt to try it, and you know your stuff so i trust ya


----------



## Double D (Mar 15, 2007)

FUCKIN RIGHT BROTHER!!!! Nice pr's for sure!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> FUCKIN RIGHT BROTHER!!!! Nice pr's for sure!!!!!!!



 thanks a ton, man!

How you doing?


----------



## Double D (Mar 16, 2007)

Doing great I got 4 more days off until I have to go back to work and also am going to get pretty drunk Saturday!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Doing great I got 4 more days off until I have to go back to work and also am going to get pretty drunk Saturday!!!



Haha, good to hear, man 

***

I am still alive, but the internet at home has died so i cant get on here. Its definitely a software problem though, which makes it much more complicated...

In other news my chest isnt hurting as much anymore, the slight twinge every now and again. The lat on the same side got REALLY painful the day after i pulled my chest, but thats gone too now.

Nearly done putting together my Westside program aswell, so ill post that here when its finished.

Hows everybody doing?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that your chest is getting better! 

So, your home PC is having connectivity problems?  Would you like some help?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm glad to hear that your chest is getting better!
> 
> So, your home PC is having connectivity problems?  Would you like some help?



Cheers dude, im glad it wasnt a more serious injury!

And sure, i welcome any advice, thatd be awesome 

Ill make a note of everything ive tried and post tomorrow in work, its home time now, lol.

Some use my Cisco training has been in this, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, start that post tomorrow and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Double D (Mar 21, 2007)

Ya dude definitly post it up, I will be interested to see it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 22, 2007)

Haha. Funny story.

So i finally get sick of trying to figure out whats actually wrong with the connection, and decide the best course of action is to ring the tech support line.

Oh...wait...i dont have the number, since i always get it off their website.

Bollocks.

No fear! My Dad has the internet, ill use his.

When i get there my sister is already there (somehow...) and she comes out of the house brandishing a piece of white a4 with what looks to be a news story on it. It seems she did a little research too:

"Biscit Internet Company cease trading."

Ah. That'll be the problem.

I ring up the telephone company and get my MAC code, so that i may now browse for new ISPs and migrate across.

I need to do this before the 25th even though Biscit ceased trading in the middle of last week.

Ridiculous.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2007)

Im starting Westside tonight.

Im pumped as hell \m/


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x14 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 14 per side

*Core Work*

Planks - 2x30s with 15 sec RI

15sec

Reverse Crunches (Slow Tempo) - 2x20 with 15sec RI

*Workout - Cycle A (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
50KG / 110lbs x 10 (1:15 RI)
55KG / 121lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
60KG / 132lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
65KG / 143lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
70KG / 154lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
75KG / 165lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
80KG / 176lbs x 2 (2:00 RI)
85KG / 187lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)
90KG / 198lbs x 1 - Current 1RM

WG Pullups - 8, 8, 5+3 @ BW + 8KG / 17.6lbs (1:45 RI)

Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 18KG / 39.6lbs (1:45 RI)

Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Lot of info there, hahahaha. Really pleased with all of that. Ive totally tweaked my program the last week, and it seems like i got it right.

Session was super-tough, but manageable. Though i was surprised my 1RM was so damned easy, lol. Sure it wasnt like throwing balloons up in the air, but didnt feel the need to grunt or anything, haha.

Luckily there were one or two guys down there actually worth their salt as lifters, so i was comfortable with them spotting me. Nothing distracts me more than worrying if theyre any use at all, but one of the guys just un-racked the bar like it was nothing.

Cant wait to try out these speed squat thingys on wednesday \m/.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 29, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 12 per side

*Core Work*

Side Planks - 2x30s per side with 15 sec RI

15sec

Prone Trunk Extensions - 2x15 with 10sec RI

*Workout - Cycle A (DE Lower)*

Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Split Squats - 10, 10, 10 (Per Leg) @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Farmers Walks (5MTR Reps) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW (1:30 RI)

***

Fucking - OW.

Legs were beat after this. The emphasis on conditioning in my last program really paid off with the speed squats though. They werent incredibly difficult at the time, but my quads had hardly anything left when it came to the rest of the session, haha.

The split squats very nearly killed me...

Was an awesome workout. Everything from the waist down is yelling at me today .


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 29, 2007)

So, how are ya likin this new program? Looks like ya got a nice little setup there!


----------



## Double D (Mar 29, 2007)

Nice workouts. I never saw anyone use split squats in the lower routine, but works for me. Thanks for the lbs posted, helps me out alot!


----------



## Bakerboy (Mar 29, 2007)

Lookin' real good Gaz.  How do you like doing your core work first?


----------



## KelJu (Mar 29, 2007)

You are doing some damn nice weight with those dips. I love dips. I consider them them the squat of the upper body.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So, how are ya likin this new program? Looks like ya got a nice little setup there!



Man, its awesome stuff.

Really tough sessions, but they just fly by for some reason. I think its cos theres quite a few different things in there. Like i got ab work, the strength/speed focused portion at the start, a few lifts with some more volume, and then some grip work at the end. Its nice and varied.

I cant wait till i start seeing some results!

How're you doing now? Your knee okay?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Nice workouts. I never saw anyone use split squats in the lower routine, but works for me. Thanks for the lbs posted, helps me out alot!



Thanks DD 

I just like adding in some unilateral work, ive got single leg RDLs on one of the sessions aswell so that should be fun.

I was gonna put in Bulgarian Squats but with the Speed stuff i thought that might be fatal, and the way my legs STILL feel i think that was the right call, haha .

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Lookin' real good Gaz.  How do you like doing your core work first?



Cheers BB 

Putting in the core work at the start is going goo so far, i think it definitely gets me more warmed up after my activation + dynamic flex. stuff, because those portions were lacking in direct core warmup.

I havent noticed any detriment to my other lifts either, so its all good. Thanks for that tip


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

KelJu said:


> You are doing some damn nice weight with those dips. I love dips. I consider them them the squat of the upper body.



Thanks man! They were damned heavy the other day, after benching that much and then doing the dips my hands were shaking, haha.

I totally agree though, i love dips too. Its such a satisfying movement when you can add any sort of extra resistence to your bodyweight. Fuck gravity!


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> How're you doing now? Your knee okay?




 

I've always needed surgery but I could get by before, now I've done it for good. Looks like it's cuttin time, as in cutting my knee open and fixing it..


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I've always needed surgery but I could get by before, now I've done it for good. Looks like it's cuttin time, as in cutting my knee open and fixing it..



Man, that sucks dude .

Get it fixed!

Is it a bad injury? What have you done to it?


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Man, that sucks dude .
> 
> Get it fixed!
> 
> Is it a bad injury? What have you done to it?



When I was 16 I tore my ACL and my MCL ( i think). Either way 2 ligaments were completely blown. My mom just couldn't afford to get me surgery, so I went without, and it was ok for a long while, but I haven't been able to run full speed for over 10 years now. Can't play any sports that require me to run laterally, etc... When I popped it out last week (which happens 10 times a year, usually doesn't hurt) I must have done even more damage, cuz it constantly feels a bit out of place. I can't get parallel in a squat without major discomfort, no real pain, just a lack of ROM. I just gotta buck up and get the surgery, I just don't wanna waste my vacation time being laid up from surgery.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> When I was 16 I tore my ACL and my MCL ( i think). Either way 2 ligaments were completely blown. My mom just couldn't afford to get me surgery, so I went without, and it was ok for a long while, but I haven't been able to run full speed for over 10 years now. Can't play any sports that require me to run laterally, etc... When I popped it out last week (which happens 10 times a year, usually doesn't hurt) I must have done even more damage, cuz it constantly feels a bit out of place. I can't get parallel in a squat without major discomfort, no real pain, just a lack of ROM. I just gotta buck up and get the surgery, I just don't wanna waste my vacation time being laid up from surgery.



Dayum...thats pretty harsh .

It'd suck being laid up, but if its not causing you massive pain i guess you at least wait untill after the holidays? If its really bugging you though id just get in there and have the surgery. There'll be other summers, possibly even ones where you can run about or something.

Still sucks though, why cant we be like Steve Austin? Bionic legs would be great for squatting...


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dayum...thats pretty harsh .
> 
> It'd suck being laid up, but if its not causing you massive pain i guess you at least wait untill after the holidays? If its really bugging you though id just get in there and have the surgery. There'll be other summers, possibly even ones where you can run about or something.
> 
> Still sucks though, why cant we be like Steve Austin? Bionic legs would be great for squatting...



Yeah the only pain is that I can't do squats. I can do everything else though. I guess westside is on the back burner until I get this thing fixed.


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Actually on westside the only kind of squat you have to do is speed squats! And its only like 60% of what your one rep max would be.


----------



## MCx2 (Mar 30, 2007)

Double D said:


> Actually on westside the only kind of squat you have to do is speed squats! And its only like 60% of what your one rep max would be.



That's even worse. The quick movements would have me on my ass in no time.


----------



## Double D (Mar 30, 2007)

Awww.....I see. Cold just try the upper portion of it. Its the best part anyways.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x14 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 14 per side

*Core Work*

Planks - 2x30s with 15 sec RI

15sec

Prone Trunk Extensions 2x15 with 15sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE A (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 45KG / 99lb BB (0:30 RI)

WG Pullups - 16, 5+4 (10sec RP) @ BW (1:30 RI)

Dips - 22, 12+8 (10sec RP) @ BW (1:30 RI)

Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lb DB (1:45 RI)

Farmer's Walks (5mtr rep) - 4, 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lb DBs (1:30 RI)

***

Yeah, i forgot my fucking backpack that i use for chins and dips on friday...bugger! To compensate i decided to do incredibly high reps for both movements and cut a set. Couldnt finish two sets of either, haha.

Pretty crappy TBH.

Speed Bench was pretty good though, totally different to the regular slow controlled tempo of all the other lifting ive ever done, but enjoyable. I got some more funny looks off people haha.

Added an extra set of Farmer's Walks and was pleasantly surprised to find i could actually manage it, so my grip is definitely improving. Itll do me well because im going for a Deadlift PR tonight (135KG / 297lbs / 105% x 1 rep) so that'll be interesting to say the least.

I will get that 300lbs milestone before the end of this program! Ive been shooting for this for a while, and next up will be my 2x bodyweight Deadlift (364lbs / 165KG) so i hope all goes well with Westside, because ill more than likely be using it again if it does.

But aye, wasnt too happy with the Pullups/Dips, but was pleased with everything.


----------



## Double D (Apr 2, 2007)

You like those speed benches?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> You like those speed benches?



Speed Bench was great! Really fun to do 

The DE stuff is actually a really good part of this program, because i enjoyed Speed Squats a lot as well. Theres something very satisfying about it...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 10 per side

*Core Work*

Side Planks - 2x30s with 20 sec RI

15sec

Reverse Crunches (Slow Tempo) 2x20 with 20sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE A (ME Lower)*

Deadlifts
80KG / 176lbs x 10 (1:15 RI)
85KG / 187lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
90KG / 198lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
100KG / 220lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
105KG / 231lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
110KG / 242lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
120KG / 264lbs x 2 (2:00 RI)
125KG / 275lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)
130KG / 286lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)* - Current 1RM*
135KG / 297lbs x 1 * - New PR*

Overhead Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Step Ups - 8, 8, 8 (Per Leg) @ x2 22KG / 48.4lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Good Mornings - 10, 10, 10 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Woohoo!! Deadlift PR!!

That was possibly one of the best sessions ive ever had. Simply because ive never had that much weight on the bar before, haha. Felt so pumped holding that much up.

Every bit of my glutes ache today, especially around the hips, and my back is rather tender, but im alright. I cut the Static holds short because my right lat (the one i recently "injured") was starting to give me gip, so i thought it best to leave it than risk another injury in the second week of training.

Other than that, awesome workout. Everything felt great.

Loads of people came up to me when i was done with Deads and complimented me on the PR too, which hasnt happened before. Though because of people suddenely realising i might be able to give them advice my session overran by 20 minutes...bleh.

Still, i like the attention


----------



## Double D (Apr 6, 2007)

SWEET! A new PR! That always makes me happy!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> SWEET! A new PR! That always makes me happy!



Makes YOU happy?

I was bouncing off the fucking walls


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

Yeah, so my internet connection is still down at home, and ive taken some time off work over easter. Im back now though, so here are my two workouts that you missed:

***

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 10 per side

*Workout - CYCLE B (DE Lower)*

Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 55KG / 121lbs BB (0:30 RI)

Single Leg RDLs - 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Leg) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)

Overhead Squats - 10, 10, 10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Plate Grips (15sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs Plates (0:30 RI)

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

*Warmup - Activation*

Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Front Knee Lifts - 1x10 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 per side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 per arm per direction
Sitting Rotations - 10 per side

*Core Work*

Planks (30sec) - 1, 1 @ 20sec RI

Prone Trunk Extensions - 15, 15 @ 15sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE B (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (0:30 RI)

WG Chin Ups - 10, 7+3, 5+5 @ BW + 6KG / 13.2lbs (1:30 RI)

Overhead Press - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 22KG / 48.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)

Farmers Walks (5MTR) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

***

So yeah, a pair of pretty tough workouts there methinks. I cut ab work on the first one because i just plain forgot (damn this heat...) so added some extra grip work (i felt i needed it anyways).

The second workout was great apart from Chin Ups. I was tired that day, but still. I feel i could have done better. The rest was good though, havent done Overhead Press for a little while.

Wootage.

As for this week, tomorrow im going for a Squat PR, and then on Friday im going for a Bench PR to finish CYCLE B.

Wish me luck .


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

Nice, well nice to have ya back!!



I love the DE days. I love westside period. Only did it for a few days, but I got couple buddies doing it and they absolutely love it. Good stuff.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice, well nice to have ya back!!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the DE days. I love westside period. Only did it for a few days, but I got couple buddies doing it and they absolutely love it. Good stuff.




I just wish my net connection would activate so i stop having IM Withdrawal symptoms 

And i love it too. The difference between the on DE + ME makes it a really fun program, ive gotta say.

Plus since you're pretty much tanked out because of the 1RMs or the low RI's on the speed work, theres more time for grip work \m/


----------



## DOMS (Apr 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, so my internet connection is still down at home, and ive taken some time off work over easter.



_Alikelystory!_

I know it!  You're seeing another weight training forum! I can smell its server on your post!  

_Howcouldyou?!    _


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _Alikelystory!_
> 
> I know it!  You're seeing another weight training forum! I can smell its server on your post!
> 
> _Howcouldyou?!    _


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> _Alikelystory!_
> 
> I know it!  You're seeing another weight training forum! I can smell its server on your post!
> 
> _Howcouldyou?!    _



Im sorry DOMS...but we havent been clicking in bed lately.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10
Shoulder Circles - 1x10
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10
Standing Side Bends - 1x10
Sitting Rotations - 1x10

*Core Work*

Side Planks (30sec) - 1, 1 (Per Side) @ 30sec RI

30sec Rest

Reverse Crunches - 20, 20 @ 15sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE B (ME Lower)*

Hack Squats
65KG / 143lbs x 10 (1:15 RI)
70KG / 154lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
75KG / 165lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
80KG / 176lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
90KG / 198lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
95KG / 209lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
100KG / 220lbs x 2 (2:00 RI)
105KG / 231lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)
110KG / 242lbs x 1 (2:30 RI) *-1RM*
115KG / 253lbs x 1 *-New PR!*

Romanian Deadlifts - 8, 8, 8 @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Split Squats - 10, 10, 10 (Per Leg) @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW (1:45 RI) *-Last set without assistance!*

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Bloody hell im tired. Really great workout. Hit all my marks and i couldnt be happier with it all!

PR speaks for itself, anything with those two letters after it is a great improvement, lol. Plus the last set of GHRs i did without assistance, though they were incredibly slow because of it, haha. Thats such a tough exercise.

Felt really light headed during the Split Squats too, i really hate those lately...

Still.

In other gym-related news, my quest to get a proper Squat Rack down there is gaining momentum. I FINALLY got to speak with the new General Manager of the place, and he seemed genuinely interested in the idea. I also have the backing of about half a dozen members, three gym attendants (including the senior), and two personal trainers who work for the gym.

It shouldny be this hard to get somebody to put a lump of metal in a room full of other lumps of metal, it really shouldnt...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow you are really kicking ass! Great workout Gaz. 

It shouldny be this hard to get somebody to put a lump of metal in a room full of other lumps of metal, it really shouldnt...

LOL


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Wow you are really kicking ass! Great workout Gaz.
> 
> It shouldny be this hard to get somebody to put a lump of metal in a room full of other lumps of metal, it really shouldnt...
> 
> LOL



Haha, cheers dude, but its Westside thats doing the ass-kicking. The ass in question is most definitely mine right now 

And its ridiculous. Why does everything have to be stamped, signed in triplicated, photocopied, then taken to a meeting so people can talk about it for six hours before something is done about it?

Ive said to all of the staff there that i have a perfectly good Squat Rack at home that i can donate!

THEY JUST LAUGH!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Also:

FB_in

Few new progress pictures uploaded. As well as one of when i visited "Semen World".

Thats not an innuendo. In the great Welsh countryside, there is a place called that...


----------



## vortrit (Apr 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Also:
> 
> FB_in
> 
> ...



I hope you had a sexy time at semen world...


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 12, 2007)

Dayyyyyum man, you're already setting PR's!    

That's awesome!


Nice work on getting that ball rolling on getting probably the single most important piece of equipment in the gym. Hey better late than never.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I hope you had a sexy time at semen world...



It wasnt as sexy as you'd think.

Its more of a bovine brothel...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Dayyyyyum man, you're already setting PR's!
> 
> That's awesome!
> 
> ...



Cheers dude! The Squat wasnt as tough as my Deadlift PR was last week, but it wasnt a walk in the park. I was so fatigued after that last single, lol. I looked at my program and nearly cried when i saw split squats .

And yeah, every gym needs a squat rack. If nobody else is gonna complain then i will, because i want one there, yknow? The rest of the setup is pretty good for freeweights. They have dumbells that go from 1KG to 42KG, and a good selection of plates (Though they only go up to 20KG/45lbs. No 100's!!!).

The only thing i really have grounds to bitch about is the lack of a rack. *shrugs*.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10
Shoulder Circles - 1x10
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10
Standing Side Bends - 1x10
Sitting Rotations - 1x10

*Core Work*

Planks (30sec) - 1, 1 @ 30sec RI

30sec Rest

Reverse Crunches (Fast Tempo) - 20, 20 @ 10sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE B (ME Upper)*

Bench Press
50KG / 110lbs x 10 (1:15 RI)
55KG / 121lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
60KG / 132lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
65KG / 143lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
70KG / 154lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
75KG / 165lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
80KG / 176lbs x 2 (2:00 RI)
85KG / 187lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)
90KG / 198lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)* -1RM*
95KG / 209lbs x 1* -New PR!*

WG Pullups - 8, 8, 6+2 @ BW + 7KG / 15.4lbs (1:45 RI)

Dips - 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 18KG / 39.6lbs (1:45 RI)

Bent Over Rows - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Workout was great, but over-ran by about 20 minutes because i was waiting for my gym's ONLY adjustable barbell/bench+rack combo to become available.  For god's sake...

Still. Ended up talking to some guy down there about general construction and building thingys. Basically about the right way to put up a lintel when renewing windows.

The solution is apparently getting a huge guy to do it for you. I love tradespeople...

Anyway, new Bench PR when i finally got on there! Woot all the way for that one, was once again pretty easy. Rest of the session went really well. Gym was packed today though...

One of my mates who's coming off a badly ruptured lumbar disc (pushing 18 months ago) was doing Deadlifts today. He's still putting up 5KG more than me, the bastard, haha. Great guy though, all the respect to him for keeping training after that.

Awesome.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 16, 2007)

Nice job on the PR, man!

How much do you weigh?  And please, for the love of God, don't reply using stones.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 16, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 16, 2007)

So.... You plan on gettin PR's every workout or what??   

Kick ass man.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PR, man!
> 
> How much do you weigh?  And please, for the love of God, don't reply using stones.



 haha, i weigh 180lbs at the moment. Which, by-the-by, is 13 stones, lol.

Thanks, though, dude


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Great job!



Cheers, BB


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So.... You plan on gettin PR's every workout or what??
> 
> Kick ass man.



Thanks, dude 

Pretty much every ME workout, yeah! In one complete run-through of the program i came up with, i can add 11lbs to all 4 lifts (Dead, Squat, Bench, Good Mornings) and im at least gonna do two run-throughs.

It all depends on how my body holds out, yknow?


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks like your hitting PR's on a regular basis, very nice.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like your hitting PR's on a regular basis, very nice.



Thanks, DD.

It feels good!


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Whether its extra reps, longer tempos, or more weight it always feels good to exceed your prior attempt!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 17, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whether its extra reps, longer tempos, or more weight it always feels good to exceed your prior attempt!



Agreed! The feeling of knowing that you're better than before is awesome!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

28 Month's Growth In A Picture (1024x768)


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 28 Month's Growth In A Picture (1024x768)



  Great going!

You need to hit the tanning bed a couple of times, though.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great going!
> 
> You need to hit the tanning bed a couple of times, though.



Thats ironic actually, because i went hiking with my girlfriend last week and got really badly burned on my upper body. It then turned to a tan about a day or two ago.

I guess it hasnt helped much .

Thankyou though! Its been an awesome 28 months


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10 Per Leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 Per Side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 Per Leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 Per Arm Per Direction
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 Per Side

*Core Work*

Side Planks - 2x30sec @ 20sec RI

30sec RI

Prone Trunk Extensions - 2x20 @ 20sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE C (DE Lower)*

Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (0:30 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Step Ups - 10, 10, 10 (Per Leg) @ x2 20KG / 44lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Glute Ham Raises - 6, 6, 6 @ BW (1:30 RI)* -Last set without assitance.*

Plate Holds (15sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs Plates (0:30 RI)

***

All in all another great workout.

Speed Squats were heavier after my recent PR, which was...interesting. Interesting as in a slow death cut up into short bursts with thirty second rest intervals. 

Decided to do higher reps across the board for some reason, but it certainly fucked my legs up, haha. Was sweating like mad during the Step Ups.

Lower back got hit pretty hard today aswell, which effected my form a bit on GHRs, so im gonna have to concentrate a bit more with those next time.

Still, great workout .


----------



## goob (Apr 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 28 Month's Growth In A Picture (1024x768)


 
Don't worry Gaz. We'll find that damn vampire that took your blood.....


----------



## DOMS (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Apr 18, 2007)

Dude you dont even look like the same person. Nice work!


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 28 Month's Growth In A Picture (1024x768)



Nice fucking work man!

I love the caption. 



> It's amazing what 28 months can do
> (same shitty haircut though)


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

goob said:


> Don't worry Gaz. We'll find that damn vampire that took your blood.....



 lol, ive been trying to find him my whole life. I think his name is "ComputerGames".


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Dude you dont even look like the same person. Nice work!



Thanks, DD 

Its kinda spooky, though, isnt it? Lol. My face just kinda inflates between the two pictures .


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Nice fucking work man!
> 
> I love the caption.



Thanks, man 

But yeah, i speak the truth. I've had the same haircut since about 2002, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 18, 2007)

Just jotting some ideas down so i can figure out something solid when i go on lunch today:

***
Program Ideas.

PHASE 1 (Conditioning) - DE Movement at start (1/1/1/1 tempo), followed by 3 movements over 2-3 sets in a tri-set at higher reps (12-16 - controlled tempo), ends with grip work.

PHASE 2 (Hypertrophy) - DE Movement at start (1/1/1/1 tempo), followed by 2-3 separate movements over 2-3 sets at mid-range reps (6-10 - possibly 4/1/2/1?), ends with grip work.

PHASE 3 (Strength) - One Day replaces DE movement with warmup sets ending in 1RM attempt, followed by 2-4 separate movements over 3-4 sets at low-midrange reps (5-8 - controlled tempo), ends with grip work.

Other two days use DE work instead of ME work, the other 3 lifts dont utilise tempo.

***

Probably 3 days a week, either full body or upper/lower. Just trying to put something together with actual PHASES for once...


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

How long are each phase?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> How long are each phase?



I was thinking Conditioning - 2 Weeks, and the other two are 4 weeks. I suppose i could make all 3 of them 4 weeks, i guess it depends on how my conditioning holds out.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Sounds ok to me.


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 28 Month's Growth In A Picture (1024x768)



wowz!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Sounds ok to me.



 Good!

What about the tempo for Hyp phase, tho? 4/1/2/1 or 4/1/1/1?

Dont they say a more rapid concentric portion is optimal for hypertrophy?


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

Elaborate a bit on that for me. 

Whenever I write tempo I write it:

Eccentric/Iso/Concentric


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> wowz!



*bowz*


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Elaborate a bit on that for me.
> 
> Whenever I write tempo I write it:
> 
> Eccentric/Iso/Concentric



Ah right, sorry!

Yeah its - Eccentric/Iso/Concentric/Iso.

Though the second iso is probably superfluous.


----------



## Double D (Apr 20, 2007)

I was thinking I was missing something, haha

Anything with from a 3-10 second eccentric I like to play with. Sometimes maybe a bit longer. The iso's can go for a while. I have did 3 minute iso dips. Those are incredibly tough!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Friday:

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10 Per Leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 Per Side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 Per Leg
Shoulder Circles - 2x10 Per Arm Per Direction
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 Per Side

*Workout - CYCLE B (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

WG Pullups - 12, 12, 12 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Dips - 18, 18, 0 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Bench Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)

***

Grr. Friday was annoying.


- I realised that id missed my DE Upper workout for Cycle B, but still moved onto Cycle C regardless.

- I arrived at the gym late.

- I forgot my backpack for Pullups/Dips.

- I had to wait 20 minutes for the ONLY bench/barbell

- Nobody on the gym staff thought to tell anybody that they were closing an hour early. Theyve literally changed the gym opening hours in the last week!


All in all it was a disaster. I think i got the best i could out of it under the circumstances, lol. No core or grip work because of it. No weighted Pulls/Dips.  Sigh!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Today:

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x10
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x10
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x10 Per Arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10 Per Leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 Per Side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 Per Leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x14 Per Arm Per Direction
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 Per Side

*Core Work*

Planks - 2x30sec @ 20sec RI

30sec Rest

Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 15sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE C (ME Lower)*

Good Mornings
30KG / 66lbs x 10 (1:15 RI)
35KG / 77lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
40KG / 88lbs x 6 (1:30 RI)
45KG / 99lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
50KG / 110lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
55KG / 121lbs x 3 (1:45 RI)
60KG / 132lbs x 2 (2:00 RI)
65KG / 143lbs x 1 (2:30 RI)
70KG / 154lbs x 1 (2:30 RI) *-1RM*
75KG / 165lbs x 1 *-New PR!*

Overhead Squats - 8, 8, 8 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Split Squats - 8, 8, 8 (Per Leg) @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Overshot by about 10 minutes because i was waiting for equipment again. The gym is getting really busy lately, i dont know what the problem is, haha.

Still, new PR on Good Mornings! So thats something to grin about at least.

Really intense workout actually. Legs are killing me. Didnt have time or energy to do Single Leg RDLs today, that PR really took it outta my lower back.

Awesome stuff! After Friday's stress-fest i needed to knock one out of the park today \m/.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice wo Gaz. Congrats on the PR.  What type of planks did you do?


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 23, 2007)

Good lookin good mornings my friend! WTG on the PR!!!

You're setting a Fufu type pace on these PR's, simply awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Nice wo Gaz. Congrats on the PR.  What type of planks did you do?



Regular ones this time. Getting much more stable with them, i actually wasnt shaking like a mofo today, lol!

I do Side Planks aswell. Those are pretty cool aswell. Sometimes i cant seem to get the form right though.

And thankyou 

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Good lookin good mornings my friend! WTG on the PR!!!
> 
> You're setting a Fufu type pace on these PR's, simply awesome.



Lol! That guy's PRs are insane!

Thanks though dude 

I had to clean the bar up there each time to do them aswell, lol. The last weight seemed a little too heavy for that though. I ended up cleaning less, and getting two guys to put weight on syncronised while i had the bar on my back.

That was pretty interesting...

How goes it with you?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 24, 2007)

Nice looking workouts. What do your current stats look like?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts. What do your current stats look like?



Cheers, man 

PRs, Bodyweight/height, or Measurements?

PRs are in sig, bodyweight is about 180atm and i've been about 5'10"...forever .

Not too sure about measurements though. Something like 15.5"-16" arms, 13" Forearms, 40"-42" Chest, 24"-25" Thighs, and 15" Calves. Neck is about 16", waist is 34"-35".

Something like that 

Hows things?


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers, man
> 
> PRs, Bodyweight/height, or Measurements?
> 
> ...




Exellent. I've been making pretty good gains since I joined a new gym with a lot of equipment. The only problem was I have to work out in the morning but now that I'm doing it it's not really too bad. I've been making pretty good gains. Now if I can just get stronger.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Nice job on the PR, you piece of shit.



Everyone is getting PRs except me.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Congrats on the PR, now that you have nicely converted your lifts into poundage I can read this journal more. 

Btw, are you putting on weight?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Exellent. I've been making pretty good gains since I joined a new gym with a lot of equipment. The only problem was I have to work out in the morning but now that I'm doing it it's not really too bad. I've been making pretty good gains. Now if I can just get stronger.



Just keep cycling Hypertrophy + Strength phases/programs. Thats worked the best for me, though this is most serious ive ever been about strength gains, lol.

Respect to you for training in the mornings, thats majorly tough .

I always have sucky workouts in the morning, not enough carbs in me, lol.

Hows your program looking?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice job on the PR, you piece of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone is getting PRs except me.





Sorry, that made me laugh outloud.

Piece of shit? 

Have you any idea why you're not PRing? Maybe we can get a "brain-trust" together here!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Sorry, that made me laugh outloud.
> 
> Piece of shit?
> 
> Have you any idea why you're not PRing? Maybe we can get a "brain-trust" together here!



I'm doing HIT now.  It doesn't use increased weight for intensity, it uses shorter RIs and tempo variation, instead.  I won't be using weights at my 4 rep max until I'm done with HIT.   Which may not be for a month or two.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> Congrats on the PR, now that you have nicely converted your lifts into poundage I can read this journal more.
> 
> Btw, are you putting on weight?



Haha, excellent! Please do stop by more, dude 

Thanks for the congrats  its nothing compared to your monumental PR run though!

But no, im still around the 180-182 mark. Im not really trying to put on weight at the moment, though. Keeping my calories on the low side of 3800-4000.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm doing HIT now.  It doesn't use increased weight for intensity, it uses shorter RIs and tempo variation, instead.  I won't be using weights at my 4 rep max until I'm done with HIT.   Which may not be for a month or two.



Ah right, thats okay then.

How are you finding HIT? Ive been looking into Tempo's and stuff lately. It looks pretty tough!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah right, thats okay then.
> 
> How are you finding HIT? Ive been looking into Tempo's and stuff lately. It looks pretty tough!



Check out my journal. 

The stuff is crazy.  After the first set and a half, it's all mental.  You've gotta will yourself through that type of workout.  The tempo for HIT (at least the one given to me by Archy) is 4/1/2/1.


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, excellent! Please do stop by more, dude
> .



Will do. 



Gazhole said:


> Thanks for the congrats  its nothing compared to your monumental PR run though!.



lawl, thanks, but people gotta know I can pretty much dedicate my life to eating and lifting other than school. Plus I am on a nice cal surplus.



Gazhole said:


> But no, im still around the 180-182 mark. Im not really trying to put on weight at the moment, though. Keeping my calories on the low side of 3800-4000.



Damn, that is alot of cals, but I guess I am pretty much in the same range as far as maintaining. It kind sucks that the bigger you get the more you have to eat to maintain that weight.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x10
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x10 Per Leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x10 Per Side
Sitting Front Bends - 1x10
Butt Kickers - 1x10 Per Leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x14 Per Arm Per Direction
Sitting Rotations - 1x10 Per Side

*Core Work*

Prone Trunk Extensions - 2x30sec @ 20sec RI

30sec Rest

Crunches - 2x20 @ 15sec RI

*Workout - CYCLE C (DE Upper)*

Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

Incline Rows - 10, 10, 10 (Per Arm) @ x2 20KG / 44lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Dips - 10, 10, 10 @ BW + 16KG / 35.2lbs (1:30 RI)

Supine Rows - 8, 8, 8, 8 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (1:45 RI) *-Easy. Try 15/20KG next time.*

Farmer's Walks (5mtr reps) - 4, 4 @ x2 42KG / 92.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI) *-PR, lol.*

Plate Pinches (20sec) - 1, 1 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs Plates (0:30 RI)

***

Woot! Great session today. Everything was awesome, as usual atm, lol.

Last few days ive been having trouble sleeping, so thats been effecting my energy levels, but today it was a tad better. I think its because the weather is getting hotter and i hate the heat. Theres only one good reason to thrash about in bed and she lives 30 miles away.

Stupid heat.

Anyway...

I think the speed bench is getting better. My reps seem to be just as fast, but a lot more controlled.

Rest of the workout was good. Havent done Supine Rows very much before. Probably two sets other than today..ever. Really liked them, gonna definitely put them as a main exercise in my next program. They just felt really comfortable.

Farmers Walk's got a PR today aswell. Never done 42s before \m/.

So yeah. Knackered. Got two days off work though thankfully. Plenty of time to test out my new 5.1 surround sound computer speakers


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Check out my journal.
> 
> The stuff is crazy.  After the first set and a half, it's all mental.  You've gotta will yourself through that type of workout.  The tempo for HIT (at least the one given to me by Archy) is 4/1/2/1.



I was about to do the rounds actually, ill be sure to take a look at a few of your workouts .

I've heard from a lot of people that HIT is a real psychological test, as well as physical obviously.

Its a good think the workouts are so short!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

fufu said:


> lawl, thanks, but people gotta know I can pretty much dedicate my life to eating and lifting other than school. Plus I am on a nice cal surplus.



Dude, either way it takes hard work, knowledge, and a whole lot of dedication. You could just sit on your ass, or have average workouts. But instead you're pushing your boundaries every session 



fufu said:


> Damn, that is alot of cals, but I guess I am pretty much in the same range as far as maintaining. It kind sucks that the bigger you get the more you have to eat to maintain that weight.



It seems like a lot, but like you say, it takes even MORE to get any sort of added mass, lol. I dread to think how much the mass monsters like Ronnie or Jay are eating. It doesnt bear thinking about!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just keep cycling Hypertrophy + Strength phases/programs. Thats worked the best for me, though this is most serious ive ever been about strength gains, lol.
> 
> Respect to you for training in the mornings, thats majorly tough .
> 
> ...



I actually like the mornings. I get up and I've got usually got a couple of hours to pack down some food, etc. It's much better than I thought it would be and I am really impressed with my gains. A lot of that is probably due to getting around some better equipment though with more weight. My old gym only had 50 lbs dumbbells and a smith machine, some treadmills, etc.

I am currently doing push/pull/legs, but once I cycle through and unload I believe I am going to be going to full body. Something like.

Monday: Strength

Wed: Hypertrophy

Fri: Endurance

Or something like that.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I actually like the mornings. I get up and I've got usually got a couple of hours to pack down some food, etc. It's much better than I thought it would be and I am really impressed with my gains. A lot of that is probably due to getting around some better equipment though with more weight. My old gym only had 50 lbs dumbbells and a smith machine, some treadmills, etc.
> 
> I am currently doing push/pull/legs, but once I cycle through and unload I believe I am going to be going to full body. Something like.
> 
> ...



Lol, 50lbs DBs and a Smith is probably the worst gym ever, haha. Though i did Supine Rows with the smith today. I actually found a use for it .

I think i've done a setup similar to that split before.

Fullbody programs are excellent anyways. Ill be switching back to one after Westside. I usually alternate program splits from Upper/Lower, to Fullbody and back and forth.

You'll love how knackering it is .


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, 50lbs DBs and a Smith is probably the worst gym ever, haha. Though i did Supine Rows with the smith today. I actually found a use for it .
> 
> I think i've done a setup similar to that split before.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I may very well do something like that. I only signed up for that gym because I could get in there 24 hrs. a day, but there's a lot of things 50 pounds just won't work for me with anymore. There was that and an EZ-Curl bar, some machines, etc. The new gym has quit a bit, however.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I may very well do something like that. I only signed up for that gym because I could get in there 24 hrs. a day, but there's a lot of things 50 pounds just won't work for me with anymore. There was that and an EZ-Curl bar, some machines, etc. The new gym has quit a bit, however.



The one thing my gym has in its favour is an awesome range of Dumbells. They go from 1kg to 42kg, which is pretty good (roughly 2lbs to 90lbs).

Though it has no squat rack and only one adjustable barbell. But im working on that, haha. The general manager WILL obey me!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The one thing my gym has in its favour is an awesome range of Dumbells. They go from 1kg to 42kg, which is pretty good (roughly 2lbs to 90lbs).
> 
> Though it has no squat rack and only one adjustable barbell. But im working on that, haha. The general manager WILL obey me!



Nice. My new gym has 2 squat racks, several benches, etc. Also dumbbells go from 2 lbs to 120 lbs. There is usually not too many people there when I'm there either, at least in the free weight room.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice. My new gym has 2 squat racks, several benches, etc. Also dumbbells go from 2 lbs to 120 lbs. There is usually not too many people there when I'm there either, at least in the free weight room.



Well, your gym kicks my gym square in the crotch


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well, your gym kicks my gym square in the crotch




Yeah, and it's only 20 dollars a month, which is around 10 pounds.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, and it's only 20 dollars a month, which is around 10 pounds.



I hate you.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well, your gym kicks my gym square in the crotch





Wow, 20 is pretty damn cheap. I pay 30 and thought I was hot soup.


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I hate you.



I don't blame you.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow, 20 is pretty damn cheap. I pay 30 and thought I was hot soup.



What is wrong with you people!?

I pay $90 a month!

Its the only decent one around here. The other good one is about 25 minutes away, and thats a bit too far than i feel like driving 3 times a week.

Bah!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't blame you.



Eh, you're alright!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 25, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Eh, you're alright!



Thanks. I'm glad I didn't mention the unlimited free tanning that came with the membership.


----------



## MCx2 (Apr 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I'm glad I didn't mention the unlimited free tanning that came with the membership.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


>



Keep it together!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

You like those speed benches?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> You like those speed benches?



Dude, the DE Bench + Squat exercises are great!

Im adding them as a permenant feature of my next program. Really enjoyable, really tiring! Lol.

Plus its another thing i do that the newbies at my gym can scoff at behind my back . They dont quite know what to think of 80% of the stuff i do, haha.


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah they see a guy load up a bar with about half the weight that you are used to they think thats funny. I normally do speed benching with about 205 or so. Now that sucks. I hate messing with low weights whenever I am used to pushing alot more, but it pays off in the end.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah they see a guy load up a bar with about half the weight that you are used to they think thats funny. I normally do speed benching with about 205 or so. Now that sucks. I hate messing with low weights whenever I am used to pushing alot more, but it pays off in the end.



Lol, 205 is LOW for you!

Thats basically my 1RM 

I know what you mean though. They sorta look at you and laugh amongst themselves like you dont know what you're doing. Never mind that you're bigger, stronger, and more conditioned than they are...

The other one i get is when im doing ME Bench and i need help unracking the bar, so obviously i call a spot over. I say "Going for three reps!" and they unrack, i do my three reps and hold it, expecting them to actually SPOT me and help rack the bar, and what do they say?

"Come on! You've got another few reps in you here!"
"No, thats my three reps."
"What?"
"Will you just rack the fucking bar!?"

Like...theyre having an argument with me WHILE im holding a barbell up there. Its a miracle i have the energy left for a PR attempt after those ungodly isometrics.

Idiots!!!


----------



## Double D (Apr 26, 2007)

Haha....I'd tell em I am working up to a 3 rm. And whenever I get there I will fuckin tell ya. So whenever I say I am done, and then you give them the "I am goin to fuckin kill you look".....and then its all downhill from there!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2007)

Went for a workout today, got about 2 sets into it and just felt my energy fall through the ground and into the ether.

Will try again on Tuesday, but i may take an unload week to split this program up into two to avoid overtraining if that is in fact what today was.

Fucking CNS!


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

Id just take a week off now. Dont wait if your body is sayin now then by all means listen to it.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2007)

You speak with logic. I hate the way overtraining can jump on you like this.

You reckon a full week off or an unload week? Im thinking i may as well go for a week off.


----------



## Double D (Apr 29, 2007)

I like off weeks, lets me catch up on "ME" time.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah i'll probably take a week off then.

Still working on new program aswell. It's starting to shape up, theres just so much to think about, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

I already hate not going to the gym.

I can feel myself wasting away!!!


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

I know what you mean. For the longest time I tried not to take an unload week at all. Now I try to look forward to them.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. For the longest time I tried not to take an unload week at all. Now I try to look forward to them.



I know they're the best thing for your body, but my brain hates it!!!

I cant wait to get back in there already, and i have a whole 5 or 6 days left!!!

Yargh!


----------



## vortrit (May 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I know they're the best thing for your body, but my brain hates it!!!
> 
> I cant wait to get back in there already, and i have a whole 5 or 6 days left!!!
> 
> Yargh!




My next unload will be REALLY strange. I won't be going to school, and no gym. Having just work to look forward to will probably make it a bad week.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 1, 2007)

I'm taking a week off from weights starting today too because I know I need it, not because I want to. Just think Gaz with all that extra time on your hands you can obsess about your new program.  At least that's what I do.


----------



## Double D (May 2, 2007)

Thats funny, I love my week off!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2007)

vortrit said:


> My next unload will be REALLY strange. I won't be going to school, and no gym. Having just work to look forward to will probably make it a bad week.



Lol, you'll have to get another hobby. Take up an instrument or something, with all your free time you could get to virtuoso level in a week 



Bakerboy said:


> I'm taking a week off from weights starting today too because I know I need it, not because I want to. Just think Gaz with all that extra time on your hands you can obsess about your new program.  At least that's what I do.



Haha, me too actually. I do that every time! I have a lot to keep me occupied, its just that training is a big stress reliever, and i love it obviously. I tell you, with all this extra energy i have my girlfriend better look out on the weekend.

Whats your new program gonna be like anyways?



Double D said:


> Thats funny, I love my week off!



Thats the odd thing, i hate it and i love it for the same reason. I dont have to go to the gym so i can relax and do other things, but on the other hand i cant go to the gym and i want to!!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

The new program, Draft 1:

http://www.geocities.com/gajitasgenerators/UpperLower2.htm

Any suggestions? Questions? Abuse?


----------



## MCx2 (May 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The new program, Draft 1:
> 
> http://www.geocities.com/gajitasgenerators/UpperLower2.htm
> 
> Any suggestions? Questions? Abuse?



Looks pretty sexy to me. Nice fucking work.


----------



## Witchblade (May 3, 2007)

It's good. I'm not too fond of the 3 rep speed work though, might as well bump up the reps if you're going for speed (which I don't like anyway  ). And are the farmer's walks 5 meter? That's more like a dumbell deadlift isn't it?


----------



## Double D (May 3, 2007)

No you dont bump up the reps for speed work as far as speed bench goes. You stay right there or drop a rep. Your using the impact you would use whenever you would be trying to go for a 1rm. And if you are doing something like 10 reps then you wouldnt be able to put out your max effort.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Looks pretty sexy to me. Nice fucking work.



Im gonna have a sexy time 

Cheers man  Balancing everything was a bit of a headache, its the first program ive put together that has actual phases, too.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> It's good. I'm not too fond of the 3 rep speed work though, might as well bump up the reps if you're going for speed (which I don't like anyway  ). And are the farmer's walks 5 meter? That's more like a dumbell deadlift isn't it?



I love the speed work, im addicted to it because of Westside . The strength phase is pretty much my westside ME days tweaked a little, lol.

And the farmer's walks are 5mtr reps, so id do 3 sets of 4x5mtr = 20mtr.


----------



## Gazhole (May 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> No you dont bump up the reps for speed work as far as speed bench goes. You stay right there or drop a rep. Your using the impact you would use whenever you would be trying to go for a 1rm. And if you are doing something like 10 reps then you wouldnt be able to put out your max effort.



The man knows! Lol.

Yeah, i love the speed work. Doing it in the first phase before a triset is gonna be awesome.


----------



## vortrit (May 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im gonna have a sexy time




That's my line!


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That's my line!



Bwahahahahhahaha!


----------



## Double D (May 4, 2007)

Whats up Gaz?!?!


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Whats up Gaz?!?!



Nuttin'. Watchin' the game, havin' a bud.

Wassup witchyou?


----------



## Double D (May 7, 2007)

At work wishing I had a bud!


----------



## Pylon (May 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nuttin'. Watchin' the game, havin' a bud.



True.....true....


----------



## Witchblade (May 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Wassup witchyou?


Currently reading up on melatonin. I talked my doctor over to give me a prescription - you need a prescription for it in Holland - and I hope it works well. I'm also reading IM threads, chatting with some friends, listening to Mika and scratching my cat's ears. Going to bed soon.

Thanks for asking.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> At work wishing I had a bud!



Wasssssuuuuuup!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> True.....true....





He knows, he knows!


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Currently reading up on melatonin. I talked my doctor over to give me a prescription - you need a prescription for it in Holland - and I hope it works well. I'm also reading IM threads, chatting with some friends, listening to Mika and scratching my cat's ears. Going to bed soon.
> 
> Thanks for asking.



I dont think a wassup fits with this...

Cool though, thats not a bad way to spend an evening. I was playing scattergories last night while watching Family Guy - not bad either .


----------



## Double D (May 8, 2007)

Had me a few Bud Selects last night. I have been  into some financial problems here as of late so I needed to get something to relax me, and you suggested the perfect thing!


----------



## Pylon (May 8, 2007)

I thought financial issues meant you switched to Milwaukee's Best...or Thunderbird...


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Had me a few Bud Selects last night. I have been  into some financial problems here as of late so I needed to get something to relax me, and you suggested the perfect thing!



Glad i could help, haha


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2007)

Pylon said:


> I thought financial issues meant you switched to Milwaukee's Best...or Thunderbird...



You Americans and your crazy beers. You have a beer called "Thunderbird"?

Though i have had a bottle of "Waggledance" over here...


----------



## SamEaston (May 8, 2007)

Gaz - we have cider called Thunderbird in Scotland, have you never seen it?!

Ahh, that and cider and black of a Wednesday night - Jammin'!


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

V-Ups - 2x12 (0:15 RI)

0:30 Rest

Prone Trunk Extensions (0:30 ISO) - 2x1 (0:20 RI)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Upper Body*

1) Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Bench Row - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 16KG / 35.2lbs DB (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
2c) Supine Rows - 14, 14 @ BW + 7.5KG / 16.5lbs (1:00 RI)

3) Farmers Walks (5mtr Rep) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

***

Did that yesterday, was very good! I hate high reps because they absolutely fucking hurt. My biceps and my shoulders felt like they were on fire, and during the farmer's walks my triceps kicked in...ouch.

But yeah, good workout. Trisets are fun!


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Gaz - we have cider called Thunderbird in Scotland, have you never seen it?!
> 
> Ahh, that and cider and black of a Wednesday night - Jammin'!



Now that you mention it i may have heard of that actually, haha. You still cant beat a good whiskey though.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Not to bad though huh? 60 second ri's with high reps is a killer. But you did it pretty well!


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not to bad though huh? 60 second ri's with high reps is a killer. But you did it pretty well!



It really was painful! I was really pushing the limits during that last set of Supine Rows, lol.

Thankyou, though! I was pretty happy! Tomorrow is the real test though...high reps with legs is my #1 weak spot...


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Great workout!  You suck!


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout!  *You suck!*



My rates are incredibly reasonable.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My rates are incredibly reasonable.



Very reasonable.  That's why you get more than a tip.


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

I want to workout, too.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Very reasonable.  That's why you get more than a tip.



Giggity-Giggity!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I want to workout, too.





I read in your journal, thats incredibly annoying. Godspeed your recovery, man!


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I read in your journal, thats incredibly annoying. Godspeed your recovery, man!



Thanks, man.  I'm going to try working out tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> YouTube Video



Family guy = awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 9, 2007)

Dear Diary...jackpot!


----------



## Bakerboy (May 9, 2007)

workout Gaz. Looks super tough. 
How long are you staying with the high reps? I'm starting to really like high rep work especially high rep squats.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Dear Diary...jackpot!



How old are you?

Sixteen!

EIGHTEEN!?


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> workout Gaz. Looks super tough.
> How long are you staying with the high reps? I'm starting to really like high rep work especially high rep squats.



Cheers BB 

High reps will be x2 two week stints to split up the more intense hypertrophy + strength portions.

I hate high reps, but for that same reason i kinda like the feeling of getting through a session. Its unfamiliar, yknow?


----------



## Witchblade (May 9, 2007)

Doing beneficial shit you don't like makes you feel good.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Doing beneficial shit you don't like makes you feel good.



It does! If i hate something its probably because i suck at it, which in turn is because its difficult, which means i need to improve, and improving makes me feel good .

Its just sexy mathematical steps, baby.


----------



## Double D (May 9, 2007)

Damn I just posted in this thing about 2-3 hours ago and its already filled up! 

High reps for legs is so damn tough! But just think your only as strong as your biggest weakness. You will dominate it!


----------



## fufu (May 9, 2007)

good stuff, high rep ovrhd press must have been killer.


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> Damn I just posted in this thing about 2-3 hours ago and its already filled up!
> 
> High reps for legs is so damn tough! *But just think your only as strong as your biggest weakness.*You will dominate it!



That is true, i like that...

I need to eliminate all weakness, i just wont tolerate it 

Man, its gonna be tough though...


----------



## Gazhole (May 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> good stuff, high rep ovrhd press must have been killer.



Cheers, Fu! 

And yeah, my shoulders were especially dead when i left the place, lol.


----------



## Double D (May 10, 2007)

True mean overcome their weaknesses!


----------



## Gazhole (May 10, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Planks (0:45 ISO) - 2x1 (0:20 RI)

0:30 Rest

Prone Trunk Extensions - 2x15 (0:20 RI)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Lower Body*

1) Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Single Leg RDLs - 14, 14 (Per Leg) @ x1 16KG / 35.2lbs DB (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (1:00 RI)
2c) Zercher Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)

3) Static Holds (0:30 ISO) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Ho-ly-shit.

I knew it was gonna be tough, but brothers...i had no idea...

Every inch of my legs, glutes to toes, is fatigued. My lower back and core is totally shot, and i sweat so much i think this vest has gone down about 3 sizes.

Oh yes. It was a good one.


----------



## vortrit (May 10, 2007)

Sounds like a good workout.



The drunken clam where they don't ask for proof of age and neither do I.


----------



## Gazhole (May 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like a good workout.



One of the toughest ive ever done


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Great workout, man.  How long did that take?

"Fat chicks need love too, but they gotta pay."


----------



## Gazhole (May 11, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, man.  How long did that take?
> 
> "Fat chicks need love too, but they gotta pay."



Cheers DOMS 

All in all it took just about an hour, including the Warmup + Core which is about 15 minutes.

"I felt guilty once - but she woke up half way through!!"


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

Geez man, with all that stuffed into an hour, that's like some insane, long-ass, version of HIT.  







YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2007)

YouTube Video


----------



## Double D (May 12, 2007)

Conditioning? What do we have here?


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2007)

Conditioning!

Basically, something to get me ready for the ungodly tempos im planning to do in the next phase. I figure if i can do something i truly hate (high reps) then im in pretty good stead.

Plus i havent done any real conditioning work for a little while. Feels that way anyway, haha.


----------



## vortrit (May 12, 2007)

So what are your current stats?


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workouts. What do your current stats look like?






Gazhole said:


> Cheers, man
> 
> PRs, Bodyweight/height, or Measurements?
> 
> ...


----------



## Double D (May 13, 2007)

Sounds fun, something different.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2007)

Why is it that job troubles and relationship troubles all come at the same time?

On their own i could probably deal with them, but together. Christ. Im exhausted.

When im stressed i cant sleep, when im tired my appetite disappears, and when both of those happen my workouts suck, i overtrain, and i cant even get the anger out in the gym.

Gaz = Pissed off.


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Could be worse.  That kind of stress kills my desire to train, and increase my desire for sesame chicken with egg rolls.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Could be worse.  That kind of stress kills my desire to train, and increase my desire for sesame chicken with egg rolls.



It actually got worse, lol.

I got home and decided to work on my album, and my hard drive died - thus losing 6 months work, and all the documents on my PC from the last 5 years.

Whoops...


----------



## Pylon (May 14, 2007)

Yup, that's a bad day.  Better add some pot stickers and crab ragoons to that order....


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Yup, that's a bad day.  Better add some pot stickers and crab ragoons to that order....



Yup. And make everything a double serving, gotta keep my strength up .

How are you doing anyways?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

Now thats a rough few days.

If it makes you feel any better my arm feels like it needs amputated, shin splints are killing me, left hand still has shooting pains, and my right shoulder has shooting pains from the damn elbow hurting. Good times good times.


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Now thats a rough few days.
> 
> If it makes you feel any better my arm feels like it needs amputated, shin splints are killing me, left hand still has shooting pains, and my right shoulder has shooting pains from the damn elbow hurting. Good times good times.



 why would that make me feel better? You do know i LIKE you, right? 

That sucks dude. Have you got any medication for all that? Or some scaffolding to hold you together?


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

I do feel like I am falling apart. I am going to get inserts tommorow so it ought to help my shin splints, but as for everything else its simply playing through the pain, but it equals less time for me to workout, because I cant do much with a bum arm.


----------



## Gazhole (May 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do feel like I am falling apart. I am going to get inserts tommorow so it ought to help my shin splints, but as for everything else its simply playing through the pain, but it equals less time for me to workout, because I cant do much with a bum arm.



This is true. I remember when i had tendonitis last year, and that was one of the most annoying things ever. Not only does it hurt like a bitch, but even simple things like driving were tough, let alone hulking weights around.

Just take it easy. I dont think anybody wants to see the mighty DD in a body cast


----------



## Double D (May 15, 2007)

I do belive I am going to have to either give softball up or try to take care of my arm a bit better. No lifting is horrible. Its the number one thing that keeps me sane!


----------



## vortrit (May 15, 2007)

Sorry you've been having a crap time man. I really hope things get better for you soon.


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do belive I am going to have to either give softball up or try to take care of my arm a bit better. No lifting is horrible. Its the number one thing that keeps me sane!



That's crazy talk! 

Have you seen a doc about the arm problems?


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I do belive I am going to have to either give softball up or try to take care of my arm a bit better. No lifting is horrible. Its the number one thing that keeps me sane!



Man, losing either one would suck but i suppose its better than eventually injuring yourself and losing both. Theres gotta be a way you can keep both. Can you bat with the other arm?



vortrit said:


> Sorry you've been having a crap time man. I really hope things get better for you soon.



Cheers man  i hope they do too. The stress makes me not eat, and those two combined with not having the energy to workout means ive had about 2 weeks off almost and ive been seriously skipping meals. Ive lost a fair amount of mass.

It sucks balls.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Last night i decide to start fixing my computer. The following is a rough chronology of what happened:

*
Tuesday*

5:00pm - I go over town and withdraw £140 to buy new hard drives.

5:15pm - I get to computer shop, purchase said hardrives which are actually 20GB smaller than they are supposed to be, because they have run out of stock.

5:45pm - Im home, and ive set up a cloning program to clone the C partition from my old drive, to one of my new drives.

5:46pm - "Oh...14hrs left...shite. Better cancel this and use some other software"

5:47pm - "WHAT!? There IS no cancel!?"

5:48pm - I scream and punch the wall.

5:49pm - I realise that i cant sleep in the room because my computer has about ten fans and sounds like a fucking jet perpetually taking off. I decide i must sleep in the living room.


*Wednesday*

5:00am - I finally fall asleep watching "The Erotic Misadventures of The Invisible Man" on Bravo.

11:00am - I wake up, go upstairs, the PC is done. One of the naked chicks from "Erotic Misadventures..." is sitting in my computer chair toking from a bong shaped like a penis. I decide this is a dream.

11:30am - I wake up again. The PC is still done. Excellent.

11:40am - At last, both my new harddrives are in the PC. I boot her up. It seems that the C partition it took all night to copy was there alright, but was in fact as corrupt as a Labour MP.

11:41am - I die a little inside.

12:20pm - Windows is re-installed afresh on the new harddrive. I reboot and it doesnt get past the BIOS loader.

12:21pm - WTF?

12:40pm - After 19 minutes of booting, rebooting, changing jumper settings, changing IDE cables i come to the conclusion that one of my brand new £70 hard drives is broken. A string of error messages from my diagnostic software confirms this.

12:41pm - I shout so loud it knocks my grand-childrens' false teeth out.

12:45pm - I have isolated the broken harddrive. The computer now boots up okay.

12:46pm - Or does it?

12:47pm - No. It gets past the bios loader, then tells me there is a harddisk configuration error. Bollocks.

12:55pm - I have torn the old Hard Drive out of my old PC (loaded with Win2000) and have put it in my current PC. I boot the fucker up.

12:56pm - It boots up, hangs for a while, then says a critical file from the Win2000 directory is missing. It advises me to re-install.

13:20pm - I have done so, I boot it up.

13:21pm - HOORAH! Im in windows!!

14:00pm - I have configured windows, i now set out to install service pack 4.

14:30pm - SP4 is installed. Please restart your PC. Okie dokie.

14:33pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:34pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:35pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:36pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:37pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:38pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:39pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:40pm - "BOOT FAILURE, PLEASE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER."

14:45pm - I pick up my Bokken.

14:46pm - I draw the wooden blade back in the traditional style.

14:47pm - I slam a few mighty holes in my bedroom door and come downstairs.

15:00pm - I decide to write an entry about it.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Wow. I don't even know what to say to that. 

That sucks man, I'm sorry.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

: /


----------



## Witchblade (May 16, 2007)

Computer problems can really fuck you up. The powerless feeling can drive you insane.

Good luck with your problems, you'll get over them. You look like a toughie to me .


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Wow. I don't even know what to say to that.
> 
> That sucks man, I'm sorry.



Hey, itll work out eventually. At the moment its just total crapola. Im thinking of just leaving training untill monday and starting the program again, im only two workouts in and if i try and pull the schedule back together mid week its just gonna be too confusing.

What you think? I just hate not working out. Think ill do some circuit training for a few nights this week just to tide me over, haha.




fufu said:


> : /



Yeah, exactly...lol. Sigh.




Witchblade said:


> Computer problems can really fuck you up. The powerless feeling can drive you insane.
> 
> Good luck with your problems, you'll get over them. You look like a toughie to me .



Cheers dude . You thought right, itll take more than shaky relationships, crap work, illness, and a daemonic PC to get the Gazhole down 

Even all at once i was only out of it for a day or two. BULLET PROOF.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hey, itll work out eventually. At the moment its just total crapola. Im thinking of just leaving training untill monday and starting the program again, im only two workouts in and if i try and pull the schedule back together mid week its just gonna be too confusing.
> 
> What you think? I just hate not working out. Think ill do some circuit training for a few nights this week just to tide me over, haha.



I'm with ya on the messed up schedule right now. I've been doing workouts  whenever I can fit them in (hence the lack of journaling) cuz we've been so busy at work.  I hate doing that, makes me feel all out of whack, but what can ya do??


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I'm with ya on the messed up schedule right now. I've been doing workouts  whenever I can fit them in (hence the lack of journaling) cuz we've been so busy at work.  I hate doing that, makes me feel all out of whack, but what can ya do??



This is true. Its so irritating, lol. Ill just do what i said. My schedule is always gonna be messed up cos thats life, as you know. Just this week its all gotten a tad OTT for my liking.

Circuits here we come!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Warmup - Usual stuff.

Pistols - 1x6 per leg
Squats - 1x25
Wall Squats - 1x30sec hold
Single Leg RDLs - 1x10 per leg
RDLs - 1x20
Face Pulls - 1x18
Towel Pullups - 1x6
WG Pullups - 1x6
Push Ups - 1x20
Jumping Jacks - 1x50
Reverse Crunches - 1x20
Crunches - 1x20
V-Ups - 1x10
Prone Trunk Extension - 1x30sec hold

NO REST. OH YEAH. IM GONNA PUKE.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Strong workout, mate!  (I'm trying to be British-ish )

What was the time on that workout?


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Strong workout, mate!  (I'm trying to be British-ish )
> 
> What was the time on that workout?



About 12 minutes, so not too bad. Nothing compared to the mighty HIT 7 minute  killer sessions


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> About 12 minutes, so not too bad. Nothing compared to the mighty HIT 7 minute crotch  killer sessions



Fixed that for you.


12 minutes to do all the that is worthy, man!!!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Fixed that for you.
> 
> 
> 12 minutes to do all the that is worthy, man!!!



Lol, crotch. Haw haw!

And thankyou  it certainly had some effect. I sat down at the PC and felt all the blood saying "fuck this" and jumping straight to my head.


----------



## fufu (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Warmup - Usual stuff.
> 
> Pistols - 1x6 per leg
> Squats - 1x25
> ...



damn!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

fufu said:


> damn!



I narrowly avoided pukeytown


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I narrowly avoided pukeytown



If you do, make sure that you projectile vomit on the guy doing curls in the squat rack.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> If you do, make sure that you projectile vomit on the guy doing curls in the squat rack.



 haha, i can picture it now. I feel it rising up from my gut, smack my hand over my mouth and frantically look around for gym-idiots to 'release' on, lol.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I try to avoid pukeytown as well. Last Friday I had to much to drink and forgot where I was so pukeytown ended up right square in the fuckin bar!


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Warmup - Usual stuff.
> 
> Pistols - 1x6 per leg
> Squats - 1x25
> ...





And all this time I thought more than one was impossible!


Kidding aside, kickass stuff dude.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> And all this time I thought more than one was impossible!
> 
> 
> Kidding aside, kickass stuff dude.



Dude, one is all you need, but if you can do ten she's not gonna complain .

Thanks man , my lower back really hurts now for some reason.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I try to avoid pukeytown as well. Last Friday I had to much to drink and forgot where I was so pukeytown ended up right square in the fuckin bar!



I hate it when pukeytown drives itself to you, rather than the other way around .

Did you manage to cover it up, or was it a pretty full bar? Lol.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Na I covered it up! It was comical because I puked all over this chicks jacket that I hate!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Na I covered it up! It was comical because I puked all over this chicks jacket that I hate!





FUCKING 0WNED!!!


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I dont think she knew it was me, but I left right after that! Fuckin rumplemints!


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Lol! I wonder what her face was like when she noticed.

Were the chunks on the inside or the outside?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I am not sure, all I know is what my buddy told me.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> I am not sure, all I know is what my buddy told me.



Either way she got DoubleDOwned!!11!


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Yeah she definitly got what she deserved. Shes the same girl who tried to get me jumped by 3 guys. I gave them the bring it the fuck on. Normally you give someone the I dont give a shit attitude, they back off and that is what happened.


----------



## Gazhole (May 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah she definitly got what she deserved. Shes the same girl who tried to get me jumped by 3 guys. I gave them the bring it the fuck on. Normally you give someone the I dont give a shit attitude, they back off and that is what happened.



Yeah, that pretty much always works, lol. Why are some people just pussies? There were THREE of them!

Happened to a friend of mine in a bar, these guys started calling him out and he acted well up for it. There were six of them and one of him, and he was trying to get at all of them even when the bouncer was holding him back. He said it was hilarious cos he was only fucking around. If theyd have called his bluff he was ready to throw a punch and leg it out the door .

Why the hell she want you to get jumped anyway? Sand in her cunt or something?


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Well I accidently ran into her in the beginning of the night and spilled her drink. I offered to pay for it, but then she got all anal. She was drunk as shit. I dont know that she sent the guys over, but I was much bigger than each one of those fuckers. I knew 2 of them and one on one I would pound them. But 3 on 1 I believe I wouldve been on the losing end of that deal, plus I was hammered!


----------



## KelJu (May 16, 2007)

I have been around crazy bitches like that. There isn't much you can do but try and stay away from them.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

No doubt. Sometimes they like to try to show off and be that girl who wants all the attention, but I got news for her fuck with me and I will puke all over your shit!


----------



## vortrit (May 16, 2007)

Awesome! Keep up the great puke work...


----------



## Pylon (May 16, 2007)

Nothing says "I Love You" like blowing chunks.


Nice work, Gaz.  Nice story, D.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

I always got em. I havent had a story like that in a while though. I havent been going out much as of late. I feel bad going out if my wife doesnt, but we had to go out and get a sponsor for the team, and I had to drink to my hearts content!


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

V-Ups - 2x12 (0:15 RI)

0:30 Rest

Prone Trunk Extensions (0:30 ISO) - 2x1 (0:20 RI)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Upper Body*

1) Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Bench Row - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI) - *PR*
2b) Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
2c) Supine Rows - 14, 14 @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs (1:00 RI)

3) Farmers Walks (5mtr Rep) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

***

So despite having to wait around for 15mins for both the smith (supine rows) and the bench (...bench...) it was a really good workout.

Decided to drop the weight on the supine rows untill im a little more comfortable with them, and compensated by getting a high rep PR on bench rows. Long time coming that one...


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

Explain a bench row to me? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Gazhole (May 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Explain a bench row to me? What do you mean by that?



A one armed dumbell row while resting on a bench.

You thought i was using the bench as resistence, didnt you?


----------



## Double D (May 21, 2007)

I didnt know what was going on. But I figured it was a DB row, but supported.


----------



## Gazhole (May 23, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility
*
Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work
*
Planks - DIDNT WORK? WTF MATE? For some reason couldnt get them today. Gonna have to check form on websites...

Reverse Crunches - 2x15 (0:20 RI)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Lower Body
*
1) Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Single Leg RDLs - 14, 14 (Per Leg) @ x1 16KG / 35.2lbs DB (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (1:00 RI)
2c) Zercher Good Mornings - 14, 14 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)

3) Static Holds (0:30 ISO) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)

***

Same workout as last time, it was 100% as difficult as before. I was so sure i was gonna puke after that second set of Overhead Squats...christ...

Also, sorry to everybody that i havent been active in your journals lately, with all the crap with trying to find a new job/fix four year relationship with girlfriend ive been stressed to shit.

Be assured i will return in all my glory to annoy and encourage soon enough 

How are you guys doing?


----------



## Double D (May 23, 2007)

I was thinking if your speed squats are going as well as you think they should give it a little extra time in between sets. Keep in mind they are suppose to be explosive and its tough to be explosive if your gassed!


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2007)

Double D said:


> I was thinking if your speed squats are going as well as you think they should give it a little extra time in between sets. Keep in mind they are suppose to be explosive and its tough to be explosive if your gassed!



This is true, lol. Maybe leave 45-60 seconds or something?


----------



## Gazhole (May 24, 2007)

Sigh. Why is it that all my clothes are gradually getting to be loose-fitting?

Ill tell you why: God hates me.

I seriously look like i did fucking last year. Skinny. As. Shit. Weird since i weigh exactly the same.


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

Your muscle is probably denser! Westside is all about strength! Bottom line, if your wanting to grow size wise drop the westside and go with some type of mass program!


----------



## Double D (May 24, 2007)

I am sorry, maybe not so much denser, that sounds dumb. But rather whenever I did westside my back looked larger, but I lost some chest size, but overall I was stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

Oh, im still as strong, no doubt about that, its just i look small as hell now, lol.

But im not doing Westside atm, though i guess ive taken quite a bit of my westside program into this new one.

Perhaps ill see some gains on the next phase. I should hope so since its called "Hypertrophy Phase"... 

Strange though, when i was doing westside i was fecking huge. Especially in the back, like you say. Im gonna try and eat a little more anyways.

Whatcha upto anyways, DD?


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

Almost done with work. I am ready for bed!


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> Almost done with work. I am ready for bed!



Lol, im on my lunch break, and im ready for bed too


----------



## Double D (May 25, 2007)

I have been up for a while now. So yeah its bedtime in about a bit over an hour! Oh sounds so good!


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
*
Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Upper Body
*
1) Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Supine Rows - 14, 14 @ BW + 7.5KG / 16.5lbs (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
2c) Bench Row - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI)

3) Farmers Walks (5mtr Rep) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

*Core Work*

Reverse Crunches - 2x20 (0:30 RI)

0:30 Rest

Prone Trunk Extensions (0:30 ISO) - 2x1 (0:30 RI)

***

Decided to put Core work last today for some reason. I still prefer it at the start, at the end of the workout it felt weird, lol.

On monday when i did this workout i took the supine rows' added weight down  so i could go for a PR on Bench Rows, but today i took the weight on the supine rows back up to where it should be and voila, it worked .

Eeeexxxcellent!

Everything else went fine, my form on Bench Press is improving a hell of a lot. I feel really strong, and more comfortable with the lift than ive been for ages.

So basically, gold stars all round.

Fucking tired though.


----------



## DOMS (May 25, 2007)

Nice workout, man!

I think it makes sense to do core work at the end.  I don't think it's best to pre-exhaust your stabalizing muscles before you do heavy lifting.  Just my two pence.


----------



## Gazhole (May 25, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Nice workout, man!
> 
> I think it makes sense to do core work at the end.  I don't think it's best to pre-exhaust your stabalizing muscles before you do heavy lifting.  Just my two pence.



Cheers DOMS old chap! It felt like a good one, lol. Took me exactly 60 minutes aswell!

Ive done core work both and the start and at the end, and i havent noticed much difference to be honest. It certainly hasnt made any detriment.

I think as long as you dont TOTALLY exhaust your core before heavy lifting you're alright.

I just find im a little knackered at the end, and sometimes things (especially plank variants) suffer quite a bit.

I guess its just another variable to change up at least!


----------



## Double D (May 26, 2007)

What ever happened to the longer ri we talked about?


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2007)

Double D said:


> What ever happened to the longer ri we talked about?



I may implement it for Speed Squats, but at the moment Speed Bench is working just right, im only tanked on the last set.

Squats however may require 45sec RI, because im knackered at about the 7th set  lol.


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers DOMS old chap!



Hey!  Are you making fun of my attempt to be British?!

If you are...I'll have to call you a limey bastard...or an orangey bastard...or some other kind of fruit.  Maybe I'll even call you a kiwi...wait, that already belongs to someone else.  Well, a fruit you shall be named, sir!


----------



## Triple Threat (May 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think it makes sense to do core work at the end.  I don't think it's best to pre-exhaust your stabalizing muscles before you do heavy lifting.  Just my two pence.



I gotta agree with DOMS on this one.  I know if I did core work early, the later lifts would suffer.


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hey!  Are you making fun of my attempt to be British?!
> 
> If you are...I'll have to call you a limey bastard...or an orangey bastard...or some other kind of fruit.  Maybe I'll even call you a kiwi...wait, that already belongs to someone else.  Well, a fruit you shall be named, sir!



Steady on, me old china.

And anyways, im Welsh, not british.


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

Triple Threat said:


> I gotta agree with DOMS on this one.  I know if I did core work early, the later lifts would suffer.



I guess it depends on how exhausted your core is? I find im more comfortable with my core warmed up, but if it crossed the line from "worked" to "over-worked" then its only logical that problems would happen later on.

*Shrugs*

Id be interested to see some sort of a study on this actually...


----------



## Gazhole (May 29, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility
*
Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work
*
Prone Trunk Extensions - 2x1 (30sec hold with 30sec RI)

30sec rest

Reverse Crunches - 2x15 (0:20 RI)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Lower Body
*
1) Speed Squats - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (0:45 RI)

2a) Single Leg RDLs - 14, 14 (Per Leg) @ x1 16KG / 35.2lbs DB (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB (1:00 RI) - *PR?*
2c) Zercher Good Mornings - 14, 6 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)

3) Pinch Holds (0:20 ISO) - 1, 1, 1 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs Plates (0:20 RI)

***

So, interesting one today gentlemen.

Warmup was very good. Felt very limber when i was done.

Used a longer RI for the Speed Squats, with immediate results. Was able to keep the power on untill the last set this time, and my form was better since i was completely tanked.

A PR on Overhead Squats (i think...either way it was more weight than before) screwed my lower back a little too early so that second set of Zercher Good Mornings needed to be cut short to avoid possible injury.

I could feel it, you know?

Decided to work on some sort of Pinch Grip today using plates and a 1:1 work:rest ratio, and my hands/forearms were burning like mad, haha. Good stuff.

So yeah, take the rough with the smooth, i think it was a good workout. Not great, but good.


----------



## vortrit (May 29, 2007)

Looking great!


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Steady on, me old china.
> 
> And anyways, im Welsh, not british.



I never said you were British.  You know, being from Wales, and all...

Give me some credit, man!


----------



## DOMS (May 29, 2007)

Oh, and great workout!  And a nice job on tweaking the RI for results!


----------



## Double D (May 29, 2007)

Any kind of improvment on OH squats is ok in my book! Nice work!


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Looking great!



Cheers man  soon as i get my hypertrophy phase going ill actually LOOK good too!



DOMS said:


> I never said you were British.  You know, being from Wales, and all...
> 
> Give me some credit, man!



Lol, fair enough! Credit where credit is due! 

Up the Welsh!

I actually have a joke about a Welshman if you lot fancy hearing it?



DOMS said:


> Oh, and great workout!  And a nice job on tweaking the RI for results!



Cheers . DD and me thought it would be a good idea, and it seemed to workout great!



Double D said:


> Any kind of improvment on OH squats is ok in my book! Nice work!



Thanks DD! I know i can do a load more, but im not gonna try and put it into a tri-set just yet, haha. Its such a taxing movement, especially when you go ATG like i seem to () lol.

Gonna concentrate on them as a 1rm lift soon i think. I really like them, and i want to get some impressive numbers with it. Everyone else has their "thing", and i want to make OH Squats mine .


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

30sec Side Planks 2x1 (Per Side) @ 20sec RI

30sec

Bird-Dogs 1x20 (Left Arm + Right Leg)
Bird-Dogs 1x20 (Right Arm + Left Leg)

*Workout - Phase 1 (Conditioning) Upper Body*

1) Speed Bench - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:30 RI)

2a) Supine Rows - 14, 14 @ BW + 7.5KG / 16.5lbs (1:00 RI)
2b) Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
2c) Bench Row - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI)

3) Farmers Walks (5mtr Rep) - 4, 4, 4 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

***

Good stuff. Couldnt fault it.

Thus ends the Conditioning Phase!

Monday i will start the 4 week Hypertrophy Phase. Will be much lower reps (thank fuck!) and utilises tempos, and the return of very limited isolation work.

Noich.


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Up the Welsh!



This sounds like an insult. 



Gazhole said:


> I actually have a joke about a Welshman if you lot fancy hearing it?



Sure, go for it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Okay. So theres these three prisoners: a Welshman, an Irishman, and an Englishman. Theyve all been found guilty of stealing, for which the punishment is ten lashes of the whip across the back. So the prison guard strolls into the cell, and brandishes the whip. After a moment another guard walks in and chains the prisoners to the wall with their backs to the room.

The first guard finally speaks up and says "Okay. Since we've been criticised for being to hard on you scum, you each get a single request." he turns to the Irishman "You, whats your request?"

"Well sir, i'd quite like a big old soft pillow strapped to me back, sir."

The guard nods, the pillow is strapped to his back and he gets ten lashes. By the second, the pillows were nothing but tatters on the floor. The guard laughs and moves along to the Englishman, and asks him the same question. This time, the Englishman asks for two pillows.

Again, they're strapped to the prisoner's back, but by the third lash even two pillows were tatters on the floor, and the Englishman gets 7 full lashes.

Finally, the guard gets to the the Welshman. He sighs and says "So, i guess you'd like THREE pillows strapped to your back, then?"

"No mate, ill have the Englishman."


----------



## DOMS (May 31, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Ayethankyaw.

*bows*


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2007)

gut supine rows, I need to start doing those more often.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

fufu said:


> gut supine rows, I need to start doing those more often.



Theyre surprisingly tough at times. Really hard on the rear delts and biceps i find.

I raise my feet on a bench, and during the lift make a point of keeping my body dead straight, it gets the core too that way .


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

^ nice.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> ^ nice.



The workout, the joke, or the supine rows?

Whatever way, thankyou . 

Hows it going?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 31, 2007)

All of it! I like the supine rows- doing them with your feet raised is the only way to go. Nice work Gaz.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> All of it! I like the supine rows- doing them with your feet raised is the only way to go. Nice work Gaz.



Well in that case thanks even more!

Supine rows are indeed great. Im looking forward to doing them with lower reps so i can shift some decent weight, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

Another joke about a Welshman:

A salesman drove into a small town where a circus was playing.
A sign read: "Don't Miss The Amazing Welshman."  
The salesman bought a ticket & sat down. There, under The Big
Top, in the centre ring, was a table with three walnuts on it.
Standing next to it was an old Welshman. Suddenly,
the old man dropped his pants, whipped out his huge male member
and smashed all the walnuts with three mighty swings! The crowd
erupted in applause and the elderly Welshman was carried off on
their shoulders.
Fifteen years later the salesman visited
the same little town, found the same circus and saw the same
faded sign that read, "Don't Miss The Amazing Welshman."  
He couldn't believe the old guy was still alive much less still
doing his act! He bought a ticket. Again, the centre ring was
illuminated. This time, however, instead of walnuts,
three coconuts were placed on the table. The Welshman stood
before them, then suddenly dropped his pants and smashed the
coconuts with three swings of his amazing member. The crowd went
wild!
Flabbergasted, the salesman requested a meeting with
him after the show. "You're incredible!" he told the Welshman,
"But I have to know something. I saw your act fifteen years ago
and you were using walnuts. Why the switch from walnuts to
coconuts?"   "Well," said the Welshman, "My eyes aren't what
they used to be".


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

What phase is next?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> What phase is next?



Hypertrophy!

4 straight exercises of 3-4 sets of 6-10 repetitions, utilizing 4/1/1 tempos, or 2/1/1 tempos depending on whether or not ive done upper/lower in that week already.

So if i do a workout (upper) on monday, itll be 4/1/1, then wednesday is lower with 4/1/1, then upper again on friday but with 2/1/1 and less volume.

I dont know how im gonna react to the added TUT so im being careful with my periodising, haha.

There theres 1 or 2 isolation movements at the end, grip work too.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Which is the second best phase....haha


Strength would be the best! Its short and to the point, with long ass rest periods!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Which is the second best phase....haha
> 
> 
> Strength would be the best! Its short and to the point, with long ass rest periods!!!



Yup! I totally agree. Theres nothing better in training than shifting your maximum weight. Theres something about training right on the edge of your limits thats just exhilarating.

After Hypertrophy, im repeating this two week high rep Conditioning phase to drop the intensity for a while, then its on with the Strength phase.

The Strength phase ive come up with is pretty much just like Westside \m/. I love WS.


----------



## Double D (Jun 1, 2007)

Exactly......


----------



## KelJu (Jun 1, 2007)

I couldn't agree more. Hypertrophy sucks. I don't like it. I like power or strength, but not hypertrophy.


----------



## Double D (Jun 3, 2007)

Hypertrophy just hurts so much! And it gets me a bit winded from time to time. I like to push X amount of weight for 3 reps, now thats where my lazy ass likes to stay! To bad if I want max results I cant!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 4, 2007)

If you ask me, hyperthrophy feels mighty fine compared to HIT.


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Agreed!!!!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 4, 2007)

Hey, you're saying "HIT" like it's a bad thing!


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Bad as in pain? Yes, definitly!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Hmmm...for you guys who used tempo before, by how much roughly did you take the weights down by?


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Hum.....I can normally get 225 for 16 reps or so and I did it for about 8-10


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hum.....I can normally get 225 for 16 reps or so and I did it for about 8-10



Thats not too far off then i guess...for some exercises im using my 14rm for 6 reps


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Yeah I was like that to on different things.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I was like that to on different things.



This shit is hard to figure out .

Hows DD?


----------



## Double D (Jun 4, 2007)

Fuckin beat! Check my journal it will tell you why!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

30sec Side Planks 2x1 (Per Side) @ 20sec RI

30sec

Prone Trunk Extensions 2x16 @ 20sec RI

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (UPPER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Incline Bench Row - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Supine Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Static Holds 30sec - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

***

Weird workout...tempo is just plain odd. At first it was tough to keep form right while counting the time correctly, but within a set it was fine. This shit really does burn, haha.

Overhead Pressing was probably the toughest. Its quite a large ROM so my shoulders really felt it.

I didnt get out of breath at all really, weird sensation after nearly suffocating during the high rep workouts of the last two weeks, but my muscles are just plain tired now, haha.

Cool. Legs is gonna fucking slay me.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

hey buddy, I remember that song you posted on OC a while ago, and I am curious what instruments you are sporting ATM.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> hey buddy, I remember that song you posted on OC a while ago, and I am curious what instruments you are sporting ATM.



Currently an Ibanez SA Model electric guitar:

SAS36FM

Pretty much the closest to mine on the site right now.

Also an Ibanez Ergodyne 710 Bass Guitar:

EDB400

Again, thats the closest available.

I also use some sort of keyboard but im not up on all that gear so i havent got a clue what it is, haha.

To record i use a Line6 Pod:

Line 6 - PODxt

Bass amp is a Behringer Ultrabass 1200. I dont have a guitar amp, haha. I just DI into the computer through the pod and play it that way. I literally have no more room in my...room.

Lawl.


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

lawl, nice. 

Yeah my room gets pretty packed with cords and music equipment. Are you making an album? Have you played any shows?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Ah, you play too? Nice  What gear have you got at your disposal? Been playing long?

Yeah, atm recording a metal album on my own incorporating prog, death, power metal styles with some electronics and an overall (hopefully) unique vibe.

Ive played shows with my previous rock band, but i dont have a band for any of my own projects. Im gonna try get one together once the album is done though, been a long time since ive been on stage since that rock band broke up over a year ago, haha.

Still, was good stuff. I have tracks from that band if you want a listen? Its 100% different from what im doing now, but i still like it. Was a very important time in my life.

What music you into anyways?


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah, you play too? Nice  What gear have you got at your disposal? Been playing long?
> 
> Yeah, atm recording a metal album on my own incorporating prog, death, power metal styles with some electronics and an overall (hopefully) unique vibe.
> 
> ...




Sure, I'd like to hear what you had done. 

I'm into to funk, metal, alternative, whatever. Basically anything that has soul in it. Stuff with a cool cosmic sound.

Right now I have a standard strat, musican man stingray four string, an MM OLP cheapo bass for beating on, and a Yamaha keyboard. Also a Tascam 8-track  digital for recording.

Been playing guitar for 6 years, and bass for 3. I am a much better bass player, when I record a song the guitar is always pretty simple.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

www.myspace.com/sicopathy - Thats the myspace for the band, it has the songs from our last CD on in.

I was actually gonna buy that tascam 8track before! I never got around to it, a year went by, and i bought the pod, lol. Hows it working out for you?

I thought i was a better bassist, but i seriously havent played bass for a long while. Been too busy recording guitar tracks and ive lost the rhythm. Will have to get it back when i move to recording the bass.

I think i've been playing bass for nearly 6 years, and guitars properly for about a year and a half, but ive had a guitar to strum around on since before i had a bass, lol.

Do you have anything recorded?


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

I have some stuff recorded but I don't know where I should host it. The 8-track is good, I hardly even use it to its potential.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire is great for making download links. As long as the files arent copyrighted, you can upload them for free there, and make a link for everybody to use. Its really good.

Upload some stuff! I wanna hear, lol


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

I shall! I'll let you know when I get some up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> I shall! I'll let you know when I get some up.



Excellent


----------



## fufu (Jun 4, 2007)

btw, I like that Last Sunrise track.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

Is your upper B start off with 2-3 pulling movements?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

Double D said:


> Is your upper B start off with 2-3 pulling movements?



No, its the same as A: push/pull/push/pull, and instead of the skullcrushers ill probably do some curl variation for shits and giggles .

Did you read Incline Bench Rows as Incline Bench (as in pressing)?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 5, 2007)

fufu said:


> btw, I like that Last Sunrise track.



Yeah, that was my favourite aswell .

Was a blast to play live because everyone is really into it by the time it builds up. The vocals in the chorus are fun to harmonise too.


----------



## Double D (Jun 5, 2007)

I sure did.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 6, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

40sec Clark Kents 2x1 @ 30sec RI *- PR*

30sec

Cross Crunches 1x20 Per Side @ 20sec RI

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (LOWER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


RDLs - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1 *- Too easy.*

Hack Squats - 6, 6, 5+1, 5+1 @ 85KG / 187lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1 *- Little too heavy.*

Good Mornings - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Split Squats - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Leg) @ 35KG / 77lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Machine Calve Raises - 20, 20 @ 80KG / 176lbs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Static Holds 30sec - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

***

Tough session, but like every initial leg workout on a new program/phase there are a few kinks which ill fix for the next time.

RDLs were too light. Will go a bit heavier next time.

On the flip side, Hack Squats were death using that configuration. Will try 80KG next time. It wasnt a disaster, because i only rest paused 1 rep on the last two sets, but still.

Everything else was fine. Form on Split Squats was kinda sloppy here and there, but im putting that down to the fact that the Hacks just burnt my quads out. The last set of Splits was absolute agony, lol.

Total time spent in the gym was about 75 minutes including warmup so im happy with that.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

Hi Gaz! Your leg workout looks brutal, especially with the config!

Quick question, i was thinking of doing hack squats or split squats, but i notice you're doing both. How's that working out for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hi Gaz! Your leg workout looks brutal, especially with the config!
> 
> Quick question, i was thinking of doing hack squats or split squats, but i notice you're doing both. How's that working out for you?



Hey there! Thanks for dropping in .

Cheers, it really was brutal, haha. Everything is slightly numb today.

Using two kinds of squat works fine for me to be honest. I dont think id be inclined to do two bilateral squatting movements as often though even that might not be too bad, but ive used a bilateral with a unilateral for a while and its fine.

Its tough, but i havent been in a situation where its been TOO tough if you know what i mean, haha. Plus theyre such great movements, nice going for doing them!

Split squats are especially brutal


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

Deadlifts do for me what squats do for you i reckon! 

I love LOVE LOVE deadlifts, but im changing my program in a couple weeks and it was actually DD that suggested throwing split squats in there, mix it up a bit. I did lunges for a while, and they bring tears to my eyes!!  

I might just give em both a try! Cheers mate


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

Lol, no problem.

Deadlifts are my favourite exercise though, theres nothing better. Squats are a very close second though. I wish my gym had a rack so i could do full on back squats again .

I prefer Split Squats to Lunges though, Lunges have always felt really uncomfortable to me. I throw them in every so often because theyre a great movement, but in a toss up its a no brainer for Split Squats.

If you feel really crazy, after a while with Split Squats you could try Bulgarian Squats .


----------



## DOMS (Jun 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 40sec Clark Kents 2x1 @ 30sec RI *- PR*





Great workout, man!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, man!



Cheers dude, lol .


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 7, 2007)

Deads are king!  

Im thinking Bulgarian squats = death

No?


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm recording a song and I hope to finish by tonight, I'll upload it soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Deads are king!
> 
> Im thinking Bulgarian squats = death
> 
> No?



Oh most definitely. Theyre regarded as one of the toughest exercises by a lot of people around here.

They hurt, lol.

Still, you do get the odd maniac like Cowpimp who does Overhead Bulgarian Squats


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I'm recording a song and I hope to finish by tonight, I'll upload it soon.



Awesome! I cant wait to hear this


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

"MIXST001.WAV Error
This file could not be processed because it may be infected with a virus or trojan.

Please check the file and try uploading it again."


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> "MIXST001.WAV Error
> This file could not be processed because it may be infected with a virus or trojan.
> 
> Please check the file and try uploading it again."



Compress to mp3?


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

how do I do that?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

FreeRip - Free Software Downloads and Software Reviews - Download.com

Free CD ripping software, comes with a built in MP3 encoder, its pretty cool .


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't know how to upload a track into it, it wants a cd.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> I don't know how to upload a track into it, it wants a cd.



Click the "View" menu, then "Converter".

Then in the "File" menu there'll be the add files thing, instead of browse CD.

Theyve really updated this since i last downloaded it...it didnt have ANY of thise fancy shit, lol.


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

Ooo I got it, thanks gaz. : )


----------



## fufu (Jun 7, 2007)

here it is

not a song, just a bunch of ideas that I came up with one after another today put to a generic drum beat. Except the first bass line which I came up with a few months ago.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 7, 2007)

fufu said:


> here it is
> 
> not a song, just a bunch of ideas that I came up with one after another today put to a generic drum beat. Except the first bass line which I came up with a few months ago.



Thats cool, man!

I love it near the end when it gets funky as hell, haha. Really good bass sound aswell


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

*I think ive been overdoing the Weightgain 4000 supp...*


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

^


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

Birddogs (Left Leg + Right Arm) - 1x25
Birddogs (Right Leg + Left Arm) - 1x25

30sec Rest

Single Leg Supine Glute Bridges - 1x30sec (Per Side)

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (UPPER B)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Floor Press - 6, 6, 6 @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Pullups - 6, 6, 4+2 @ BW + 8KG / 17.6lbs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Single Arm Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 24KG / 52.8lbs DB (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Incline Lying Rows - 6, 6, 6 @ x2 24KG / 52.8lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Preacher Curls - 12, 10+2/9+3 (Per Arm) @ x1 14KG / 30.8lbs DB (1:15 RI) No Tempo

Plate Pinches (20sec) - 1, 1, 1 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs Plates (0:20 RI) No Tempo

***

Well today is my lower volume day of this week, seemed to be okay. Was out of the gym in about 60 minutes instead of the 90 the full-on workouts took me this week.

Basically the point of this one is to avoid overtraining by changing the variables that i used for UPPER A on Monday. Tempo is less, volume is less by 4 total sets, the only thing thats increased is the weights im using - but thats only to reflect the tempo.

Calculations seemed to work well, because the weights all felt about right for the 2sec neg portions.

Damn. Longer negatives on Pullups are absolutely fucking brutal. I have miles more respect for people here who've done 4 sec negs on these. Its totally insane, haha.

Single Arm OH Presses felt great. Could really feel the stabilisers working cos of the increased TUT on those.

Also first time ive done curls in about 2 years...was interesting. Lol. Gonna go a bit lighter next time, i just had no idea what i was supposed to be using this time.

Ah well, good workout


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Good stuff Gaz.  What's your weight and calorie intake at these days?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Good stuff Gaz.  What's your weight and calorie intake at these days?



My weight has dropped a few pounds cos of my little spat of being ill, but still hovering around 178-180.

Calorie intake estimate (i should start counting accurately again, lol) is around 3600 i should think. I took my carbs down a tad (mostly from bread actually) and have added in some more meat into my diet (ham, chicken etc) to help with protein intake.

It seems to be working, bf% has dropped ever so slightly, but i still seem to be just as muscular.

The main thing is my strength hasnt gone away. Thats why im being careful atm with the diet thing, haha.

Hows your stuff going? Your workouts are still brutal as ever!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 8, 2007)

Sounds good. I'm at around 170. I think I am going to decrease my calories for a bit- two weeks and then bump them back up again. I feel my body needs a bit of a break from eating so much. I've got one more week left of my current program (which is when I plan to slowly cut back my calories) and then I will take a week off from weight training. I eat between 3000- 3500 calories at the moment over 6-7 meals.


----------



## fufu (Jun 8, 2007)

you have quite an extensive warm up, when did you start that?


----------



## KelJu (Jun 8, 2007)

fufu said:


> you have quite an extensive warm up, when did you start that?



He is a gym rat. He is just looking for more excuses to be in the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Sounds good. I'm at around 170. I think I am going to decrease my calories for a bit- two weeks and then bump them back up again. I feel my body needs a bit of a break from eating so much. I've got one more week left of my current program (which is when I plan to slowly cut back my calories) and then I will take a week off from weight training. I eat between 3000- 3500 calories at the moment over 6-7 meals.



Nice going dude! Youve put on a bit of weight since the last time i checked then, last time i looked you were 160ish? Sounds like a pretty good plan to me though. I do the same thing, cycle higher and lower calories but theyre nowhere near as drastic as the cutting/bulking thing, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

fufu said:


> you have quite an extensive warm up, when did you start that?



Oooh, gotta be a good 6 months now?

Ive used it in my last 3 or 4 programs so quite a while. Sometimes ill do a movement specific warmup for the heavy stuff. Like if im doing Squats ill do one or two sets of 10-12 bodyweight Squats as a warmup or something.

I find that works especially well for Speed stuff actually. Once or twice when i havent done that, i only really got a decent level of explosiveness at about set 4, which isnt particularly great. The warmup does the trick though 

Got it all from Pimp's sticky on the subject, and added Core work to the warmup on the advice of BB up there.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2007)

KelJu said:


> He is a gym rat. He is just looking for more excuses to be in the gym.



What can i say, you got me . Haha.

Hows it going, man?


----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

How do you like those floor presses?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Double D said:


> How do you like those floor presses?



Really weird actually. For an exercise that on first glance looks identical to regular Bench Press, its surprisingly different.

Felt different, quite a bit harder IMO. I dont know it thats just because my sticking point is in the top portion on horizontal pressing, which floor presses target i guess...

Good fun though, got some funny looks .

Hows it going DD?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

2x10 Saxon Side Bends @ 5KG / 11lbs (30sec RI)

30sec

2x1 Planks @ 30sec (30sec RI)

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (LOWER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Good Mornings - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Hack Squats - 6, 6, 5+1, 6 @ 80KG / 176lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

RDLs - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Leg Extensions - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 70KG / 154lbs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1 *- Too Easy!*

Machine Calve Raises - 20, 20 @ 80KG / 176lbs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Static Holds 20sec - 1, 1, 1 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (0:20 RI) No Tempo

***

Great session today. Changed things up a tad because id used the only BB all night, and i just wouldnt have had the energy for Split Squats (PUUUUSSSY) i thought id do some Extensions.

Have only done these once, and even then not in a serious program. Was interesting, since the weight i ended up using was far too easy. I think i could have done todays configuration with 80-90 KG without too much hassle.

Next time i will. Christ, without tempo id max out the fucking machine. Stupid things.

Rest of it was great aswell. The only rest pause on Hacks was a fluke, i dont know what happened there, i just stopped...lol. Momentary lapse of concentration or something.

As a side note, im feelng a LOT more flexible this last week .


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 12, 2007)




----------



## Double D (Jun 12, 2007)

Split Squats are a mother fudger.......shouldve done some lunges instead....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Lol, i think with the tempo theyd have ended up even harder than the split squats.

I should have put some uni-lateral work in there in retrospect though...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 12, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


>


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 13, 2007)

Your new avatar is brilliant. Time to update your gallery as well.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah Gaz time to update it! Hell even I got a picture in mine now!!!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 13, 2007)

Your workout makes mine look like nothing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your new avatar is brilliant. Time to update your gallery as well.



Haha, you know, just before sitting down i said that aloud to myself!

Watch this space, new pics very soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Your workout makes mine look like nothing.



Youve gotta be joking!

Your workouts are mental, son.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah Gaz time to update it! Hell even I got a picture in mine now!!!



Haha, and what a picture!

Did they have to switch to wide angle lens to get all of you in?


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Not at all. I was only 195lbs there or so. But my arms were a fair size. I think I was benching about 305 or so there. My squat was only like 365 or so. Deads were around that as well.....But I could skull crush 155lbs for 10!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Not at all. I was only 195lbs there or so. But my arms were a fair size. I think I was benching about 305 or so there. My squat was only like 365 or so. Deads were around that as well.....But I could skull crush 155lbs for 10!!!



I love it how you say "only" 365, you crazy mofo! Hahaha.

Those are some pretty brutal skullcrushers though! Thats crazy stuff. No wonder your tris are stealing all the oxygen!


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah I wish I could still do that weight on those. But my bench is a bit more beefy now compared to then and my squat absolutly kills my squat from then....so I am good with that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah I wish I could still do that weight on those. But my bench is a bit more beefy now compared to then and my squat absolutly kills my squat from then....so I am good with that.



Gotta side with the big movements, DD. Its the only way 

Hopefully im on track to increasing my Deadlift + Bench by quite a bit in the Strength phase of this program.

Im shooting for 30lbs on each, but that may be totally out of the ballpark. I think realisticly i can look for about 20lbs, but obviously if i get the 30lbs all the better.

I think Bench will be no problem, Deadlifts are gonna be a total war.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

I have been fighting the deads for a long time now. I have pretty much ruled the conventional dead out of my program and have been doing SLDL....


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> I have been fighting the deads for a long time now. I have pretty much ruled the conventional dead out of my program and have been doing SLDL....



How come? Injury or just annoyed at a plateaux?

By the time i get to regular i deads it would have been a good 2.5 months since the last time, though. A break is good every now and again.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Well I always feel uncomfortable doing them and after having a talk with P he pretty much convinced me to give them up. For crying out loud I wont be entering any competition anytime soon ya know.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Double D said:


> Well I always feel uncomfortable doing them and after having a talk with P he pretty much convinced me to give them up. For crying out loud I wont be entering any competition anytime soon ya know.



This is true, though by the looks of things you may become ballplayer of the year at the rate you're going, lol.

I think any type of Deadlift is awesome anyway, as long as reward > risk.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> This is true, though by the looks of things you may become ballplayer of the year at the rate you're going, lol.
> 
> I think any type of Deadlift is awesome anyway, as long as reward > risk.



Actually I am looking to get on an A Majors team sometime soon, hopefully. If not oh well its more of a hobby anyways. But A Majors get paid to play!

I always keep a slight bend in my knees whenever I do SLDL's also back is always pretty much straight. I work it out well.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 13, 2007)

Thatd be great if you could get paid! Money for a hobby is probably the best situation to ever find yourself in! Thats awesome, DD!

And yeah, i do very few movements with straight knees. Even Good Mornings have a bit of a bend in them, and straight back is critical. I know a guy who was awesome strength, still is out-repping me on the same weight im doing, but isnt as good as he was because of one lapse on a double Deadlift, ruptured his L5 or therabouts.

Great guy aswell.


----------



## Double D (Jun 13, 2007)

Yeah all of the talk about ruptured discs and what not scares the crap out of me! Its kinda the reasoning behind the lack of skulls I have been doing. A buddy of mine used to workout with me. He was insane! He skulled almost 200lbs! Eventually his elbows gave out! He cant even rest his elbows on anything to this day because of it and this was about 6 or 7 years ago!


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

Well keeping your back straight while deadlifting makes it reasonably safe, while there's no way to protect your elbows from skullcrushing. There's always a risk in deadlifting though.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Its weird that, because i think everyone would agree that Deadlifting is probably more risky than Skullcrushing, but more people leave the Skulls out than Deads.

Just shows the difference in the rewards yielded against the risk in each movement.

Youve gotta be careful whatever you do really, lifting isnt a big ball of cotton wool after all, lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 14, 2007)

Your sig.  I had totally forgotten about that.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Your sig.  I had totally forgotten about that.



I read it and lolled hard


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core*

2x45sec Clark Kents (30sec RI)

30sec Rest

2x14 V-Ups (15sec RI)

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (UPPER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 5+1 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Supine Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Skullcrushers - 14, 14 @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Standing Curls - 14, 10+4 @ x2 12KG / 26.4lbs DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

***

Interesting one today. On paper it doesnt look so bad, but you know you have those odd days where you feel really uncomfortable with the exercises? Just felt awkward and not "in the zone" today for some reason.

Not in an overtraining sense by any means, just not 100% yknow?

Still managed a decent workout i think, though my form may have been a bit hit and miss. Hopefully next time ill do better.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 14, 2007)

How do you like doing the Clark Kents  with v-ups?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Where have you bench, squats, and deads went since you started westside?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Where have you bench, squats, and deads went since you started westside?



The last time i PRd them all they went up about 11lbs each, Good Mornings aswell.

This time im going for double that when the strength phase gets here


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> How do you like doing the Clark Kents  with v-ups?



Its pretty harsh actually, lol. The Kents hit the lower back pretty hard, and the V-Ups really get the abdominals good, so its a wonder my mid section doesnt flop like a fucking accordian when im done .


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

I would be estatic to get 10 pounds on everything!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> I would be estatic to get 10 pounds on everything!



Lol, trust me, i was! I wouldnt shut up about it for a week .

Honestly, 1lb is still an improvement and should be celebrated with protein shake on the rocks 

One day im determined to compete in some strength competition. Powerlifting or something. I have a long way to go but every lb brings me closer, mwuahaha.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

1lb should be celebrated with multiple beers and some fresh young meat for yourself.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> 1lb should be celebrated with multiple beers and some fresh young meat for yourself.



You mean like...some lamb? A rack of lamb?


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

If you would rather have lamb over a young lady then by all means.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> If you would rather have lamb over a young lady then by all means.



Well i am Welsh...



Nah, dont worry. The missus gets a good seeing to whenever im on a post-training high. I think thats why she's in favour of a home gym when we have our own place.

Im horny as hell after leg day. Its crazy.


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Haha........hum.........let me pick a time I am not horny. Ya I got nothin.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Haha........hum.........let me pick a time I am not horny. Ya I got nothin.





Yeah, there is that. Testosterone is freakin awesome!


----------



## Double D (Jun 14, 2007)

Ahhhh.....it comes and goes once your married though. When I was your age it would be pretty crazy!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> Ahhhh.....it comes and goes once your married though. When I was your age it would be pretty crazy!



Lol, then im doing you proud, man 

Marriage is still a little way off for me, haha.


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

I sure would hope so!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah - definitely not ready for marriage yet, haha. We've been together for 4 years, so i want to marry her eventually, but i have a good few years before that yet!


----------



## Double D (Jun 15, 2007)

Yeah atleast 10 years before that nonsense!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah atleast 10 years before that nonsense!





Probably take me that long to afford it!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 15, 2007)

LOL at the last bit of banter. 

I must be getting old too soon. It's a special occasion when I'm horny. I dim the lights, light some candles, put on my favorite Barry Manilow album and crank till I pass out.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 15, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> LOL at the last bit of banter.
> 
> I must be getting old too soon. It's a special occasion when I'm horny. I dim the lights, light some candles, put on my favorite Barry Manilow album and crank till I pass out.





So this is what i have to look forward to...


----------



## Pylon (Jun 17, 2007)

That's assuming your wife allows you to.  It's not guaranteed.  Try to work it into the prenup.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's assuming your wife allows you to.  It's not guaranteed.  Try to work it into the prenup.





Because nothing says "i love you" like a legally binding contract


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 17, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's assuming your wife allows you to.  It's not guaranteed.  Try to work it into the prenup.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (UPPER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Bench Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Seated Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 5 @ x2 20KG / 44lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Overhead Triceps Extension - 14, 14 @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Bent Over Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Standing Curls - 14, 12+2 @ x2 12KG / 26.4lbs DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

***

Definitely an improvement over the last time i did this workout (last week...see page 26), though ive noticed my bent over rows are pretty fucking crappy.

Oh well.

Due to waiting for bloody equipment and other hold ups, i felt like i was driving a Ferrari through 100 miles of evenly spaced toll booths each containing a 93 year old narcoleptic. On the gas GO GO GO SCREECH FUCKING HELL NOT ANOTHER HOLD UP.

No time for grip or core, i did the meat and potatoes and i was outta there. 90 minutes. Shite.

Im having an out of body experience atm though. This monitor looks like its a good 4 feet away from me and i feel really odd. I need sugar.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Cover yourself in feces before your workout.  I guarantee that you'll find all of the equipment becomes available to you.

Nice workout, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Cover yourself in feces before your workout.  I guarantee that you'll find all of the equipment becomes available to you.
> 
> Nice workout, Gaz!



  Ill bear that tip in mind next time i want a shit before training.

And thankyou . Even though im not impressed with my numbers on a lot of lifts, this tempo stuff really beats you up doesnt it?

I think without tempo i can do 121lbs on bent over rows for 6, that just seems low to me *shrugs*.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

That just goes to show you that upping the weight isn't the only way to up the intensity (or density) of a workout!

I do 4 second negatives.  Ouch...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> That just goes to show you that upping the weight isn't the only way to up the intensity (or density) of a workout!
> 
> I do 4 second negatives.  Ouch...



Its totally been an eye opener for me. And already im noticing the benefits, both size wise, and how much punishment my muscles can take. Even though the lifts may or may not go up, i FEEL stronger.

4 Second negatives really hurt, lol.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Just for fun, I thought about doing a workout of big compounds with 8 seconds negatives using rest-pauses.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Just for fun, I thought about doing a workout of big compounds with 8 seconds negatives using rest-pauses.



There must be something majorly wrong with us but that DOES sound fun .

Whats made you want to do that? Just the quest for the hardest workout? Haha.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 20, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> There must be something majorly wrong with us but that DOES sound fun .
> 
> Whats made you want to do that? Just the quest for the hardest workout? Haha.



Pain. Me likey the pain.

Yeah, it just sounds like fun.  And I bet the micro-trauma is great.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 20, 2007)

Nothing about what you're doing looks crappy to me Gaz.  A fuckin machine you are. 

I see numbers going up, looks good to me.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Also, Gaz, you have dedication and consistency on your side.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Pain. Me likey the pain.
> 
> Yeah, it just sounds like fun.  And I bet the micro-trauma is great.



No doubt! I think with 8 second negs the micro may become massive-trauma . When do you think youll be having a shot at this, im looking forward to seeing the results of that!



ReproMan said:


> Nothing about what you're doing looks crappy to me Gaz.  A fuckin machine you are.
> 
> I see numbers going up, looks good to me.



 Thanks dude, ive just gotta stop comparing myself to you guys who've been lifting for years. Ive only been really hard at it since a few months before i started this journal, 20 months at most total training experience.

Its weird as anything, i feel like ive been training for a lot longer. It gets to be a lifestyle rather than a hobby pretty quickely, haha.



Bakerboy said:


> ^ Also, Gaz, you have dedication and consistency on your side.



I think my consistency could improve, especially with diet, but dedication is totally what im all about .

I dont let things beat me, if i did id have missed out on some of the best experiences in my life


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

Workouts still lookin good. How much have your DB bench increased?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2007)

Double D said:


> Workouts still lookin good. How much have your DB bench increased?



Thanks DD!

Well, i havent tested, but by my calculations i should be able to do 90's @ 4RM now, where before it was 80's.

I should test really, on the next program i will methinks. Im moving over to BB Bench soon anyways, because my gym's highest DBs are 92's lol.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow 92's are pretty weak ass DB collection! I would ask the owner what he would like for me to do with those? Curl! Haha


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Wow 92's are pretty weak ass DB collection! I would ask the owner what he would like for me to do with those? Curl! Haha



Lol, tell me about it. Theyre outta my league for a few exercises at the moment, but give me a year and ill trying to figure out ways to hang plates off them no doubt.

Fair enough they go all the way down to 1's or something stupid, but id like 160's or something.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

Yeah 160's would almost satisfy me at this point. I want em up to 200lbs!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2007)

Double D said:


> Yeah 160's would almost satisfy me at this point. I want em up to 200lbs!



200's must be pretty damned huge! The 90's are big enough, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No doubt! I think with 8 second negs the micro may become massive-trauma . When do you think youll be having a shot at this, im looking forward to seeing the results of that!



It all depends on how my next few workouts go.  If I've really stalled, then I'll yake a break for a couple of weeks.  I'll give the 8 seconds a try then


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 200's must be pretty damned huge! The 90's are big enough, haha.


200's are more like mini-barbells instead of dumbells. Simply using that stuff will work your forearms a lot.


----------



## Double D (Jun 21, 2007)

I am looking to atleast row 200's for a rep soon!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It all depends on how my next few workouts go.  If I've really stalled, then I'll yake a break for a couple of weeks.  I'll give the 8 seconds a try then



 i cant wait to see that workout. Its gonna be killer. Hows the program going lately? Still feeling on top of it?



Witchblade said:


> 200's are more like mini-barbells instead of dumbells. Simply using that stuff will work your forearms a lot.



 everybody would be walking around looking like Popeye! That would be incredible!



Double D said:


> I am looking to atleast row 200's for a rep soon!



Go for it, DD! Don't let ReproBro catch you up, now


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 23, 2007)

So, last night i attempted to go to the gym, but i forgot about the early closing on Friday rule they have.

Its a fucking stupid rule.

Now i have to go there on a SATURDAY.

A SATURDAY.

Dear shit, its going to be a twat-a-thon and not the cool lesbian porn kind either. We're talking valley of the chav here.

I hate my gym. The sooner i start my own gym the better.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 23, 2007)

My old gym (owned by and built for competitive bodybuilders) had DBs up to 200.  When it closed, I moved to a really nice gym...owned by and built for genpop.  The DBs max at 100.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2007)

Pylon said:


> My old gym (owned by and built for competitive bodybuilders) had DBs up to 200.  When it closed, I moved to a really nice gym...owned by and built for genpop.  The DBs max at 100.





Why do good gyms always close? There used to be a great one up by where i work, but they revamped the leisure centre and when it re-opened all the freeweights were replaced by electronic machines, and the dumbell selected went up to like...50lbs!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 25, 2007)

Speaking of Twat-a-thons, i had to go to my gym (which is a uni gym, so imagine the absolute fannies going around there, with their tight T-shirts!) at night a couple of weeks ago. We have a black matted area where all the free weights are, and it seems to be the general consensus that if you are stood on the black mat, or touching any part of it, then you are in the 'weight training area' and so can get away with any old shit you feel like! 

Anyway, there's this really tall skinny kid who is always in at night, with long hair who always looks stoned, just wanders about in a daze - in fact, i watched him one day, he picked up a 4kg DB and curled for about 50 reps *with one arm!!*. He didn't even do the other arm!! Muppet! Anyway, you get the point, he's a twat.  

So, theres a guy on the black mats doing lat raises with 16kg DB's, looking in the mirror, really going for it. You know what's coming dont you? Yeah, the kid walks onto the black mats and straight into the lat raise on the way up!!. It hit him in the jaw - almost knocked his head off his shoulders!!

Oh dear, i know im not perfect, but come on!!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 25, 2007)

wow.  That's something I would have paid to watch.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Lol, i was about to say the same thing! I would have a applauded that performance all the way to the emergency room


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

For Saturday:

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (LOWER A)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Romanian Deadlifts - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Bulgarian Squats (Per Leg)
6 @ 35KG / 77lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1
6 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1
6, 6 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Good Mornings - 6, 6 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Leg Curls - 6, 6 @ 50KG / 110lbs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Leg Extensions - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG / 165lbs (1:45 RI) 4/1/1/1

Calve Raises - 20, 20 @ 90KG / 198lbs (1:00 RI) No Tempo *- PR*

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1, 1, 1 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

*Core Work*

2x20 Reverse Crunches (20sec RI)

30sec Rest

1x45sec Side Planks (Each side)

***

So all in all a bit of a dissapointing one if you ask me. Overestimated myself on the Bulgarian Squats (by a fucking LOT!) so had to take them down quite a bit. Will try them again next time with 25KG for the whole thing and see how than pans out.

I think because of that excessive load, my lower back just totally gave out. Good Mornings were agony in the closing reps of that second set, and im still feeling pain there now so im putting off my Upper workout untill tomorrow to be sure.

Cut the last two sets of Good Mornings and opted for some Leg Curls instead. Why, god?

In short Leg Curls fucking blow. What a stupid machine that thing is.

Leg Extensions on the other hand still seemed too easy, though i did realise why i hate machines so much - people fuck with the settings. Took me a few minutes to even get the bloody thing usable.

Still though, PR on Calve Raises and Static Holds were surprisingly easy, so i guess its rough with the smooth this time...


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

You doing your goodmornings seated or standing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Double D said:


> You doing your goodmornings seated or standing?



Standing.

The first set was fine, but that second set...christ.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2007)

Ooh, on a side note i checked the scales thismorning.

Dont know if its an error so ill check tomorrow aswell but if only for today, my new weight is:

188lbs, a 6lb increase.


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2007)

WOW! 6lbs....nice. I can eat a milk shake a jump 6lbs, but you seem like a hardgainer!

Goodmornings=OUCH!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 26, 2007)

I love Good Mornings - i really feel them the next day!

Gaz - hows your back today?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 26, 2007)

Congrats on the jump, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

Double D said:


> WOW! 6lbs....nice. I can eat a milk shake a jump 6lbs, but you seem like a hardgainer!
> 
> Goodmornings=OUCH!



Haha, cheers DD! 

Trust me if i wanted to i could gorge on the eats and put on a load of weight, but almost all of it would be fat which i dont want. Im not into the bulk/cut cycle thing.

The downside is that its tough to gain sometimes, but the upside is now ive gained 6lbs and my bodyfat is the same! My girlfriend has commented my stomach looks flatter aswell, though so \m/


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I love Good Mornings - i really feel them the next day!
> 
> Gaz - hows your back today?



Good Mornings are awesome, a really great movement!

The problem is that it was a bad "feel" the next morning .

Back is feeling better though, still not great. Will be keeping an eye on it tonight thats for sure.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the jump, Gaz!



Thanks man .

Its a long time coming, i feel like ive been stuck on 182 forever, haha.


----------



## DOMS (Jun 26, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man .
> 
> Its a long time coming, i feel like ive been stuck on 182 forever, haha.



I'm going to tell you the same thing I told fufu when he started to go up from the low 180s:  When you hit 200 pounds, no sex for you!


Great job, man!


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 26, 2007)

I love me some good mornings. Good shit!

Do you do them with stiff legs? I like the bent knee variation, I feel like they are safer for some reason.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going to tell you the same thing I told fufu when he started to go up from the low 180s:  When you hit 200 pounds, no sex for you!
> 
> 
> Great job, man!





Thanks to the miracle of the light switch its never been a problem 

And thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I love me some good mornings. Good shit!
> 
> Do you do them with stiff legs? I like the bent knee variation, I feel like they are safer for some reason.



Nah, im with you, man. I do them with slightly bent knees aswell. With straight legs it really hurts my knees, i cant keep my back as neutral, and i have less ROM.

With bent knees it feels awesome, and i can get my torso paralell to the ground. The only drawback is that it does put a bit more stress on the lower back, which i found out


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

For Tuesday (Damn, im busy lately...):

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Crunches (1 sec pause at top) - 2x20 @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Side Planks (30sec) - 2x1 per side @ 30sec rest

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (UPPER B)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Floor Press - 6, 6, 6 @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Pullups - 6, 6, 6 @ BW + 8KG / 17.6lbs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Single Arm Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 24KG / 52.8lbs DB (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Bent Over Rows - 6, 6, 6 @ x2 24KG / 52.8lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Standing Curls - 14, 10 @ x2 12KG DBs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Plate Pinches (20sec) - 1, 1 @ x4 10KG / 22lbs Plates (2 per hand) (0:20 RI) No Tempo

Plate Pinches (20sec) - 1, 1 @ x4 10KG / 22lbs Plates (2 per hand) (0:30 RI) No Tempo

***

Ouch.

Really hit it hard this time. The only thing i wasnt happy with was the Bent Over Rows. I have no idea why i tried to do them with a tender lower back, but i did. I only really twigged why they werent working into the last set ('Cause ahm a FREAKIN' moron, 'kay?).

Still, i managed to finish all the sets and without dropping reps, no less. I had to make them not as bent over as they usually are though, and it was a tough few sets considering my biceps were totally fried.

Pullups were the reason for that, but im happy cos i FUCKING nailed them this week! OH YAH!

Everything else was great, Floor Press felt really good, grip work was so tough i couldnt turn the tap on at home since my thumbs didnt work, ummm...yeah. Good stuff.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Yeah man! Nice pullups, nice everything!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Yeah man! Nice pullups, nice everything!



Thanks dude!

Even my butt?


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude!
> 
> Even my butt?



You know it!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 28, 2007)

Amazing job on the pullups mate  

I can only dream of pulling my own fat ass, never mind actually adding weight!! Brilliant!

Watch the old back though


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> You know it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 28, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Amazing job on the pullups mate
> 
> I can only dream of pulling my own fat ass, never mind actually adding weight!! Brilliant!
> 
> Watch the old back though



Haha, thankyou *bows* in my next program Pullups and Dips are going to be two exercises i really focus on. Simply because they roooole!

And i will, ive always had problems with my back so im in no hurry to make it worse, haha.


----------



## Double D (Jun 28, 2007)

I want to do westside again, but I cannot dedicate my time to it right now. Reason being, everytime I look at your floor presses it makes me miss em.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> I want to do westside again, but I cannot dedicate my time to it right now. Reason being, everytime I look at your floor presses it makes me miss em.



 floor presses are pretty fun.

Why no time? Just busy life in general?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Workout - PHASE 2: Hypertrophy (LOWER B)*

Exercise - Set @ Weight Equip (RI) Neg/Iso/Con/Iso


Single Leg RDLs - 6, 6, 6 (Per Leg) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Overhead Squats - 6, 6, 6 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Kneeling Squats - 6, 6, 6 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Leg Extensions - 6, 6, 6 @ 85KG / 187lbs (1:45 RI) 2/1/1/1

Single Leg Calve Raises - 20, 20 (Per Leg) @ 30KG / 66lbs (1:00 RI) No Tempo

Static Holds (30sec) - 1, 1 @ 80KG / 176lbs BB (1:00 RI) No Tempo

*Core Work*

Opposing Arm + Leg Birddogs (Per Side) - 2x25 @ 30sec rest

30sec rest

Supine Glute Bridge (60sec) - 1x1

***

My arse hurts.

Didnt miss a step yesterday though, so im really happy. Was an interesting and fun workout, tried a few new things, and got a pretty severe case of DOMs in my posterior chain.

Alllll Riiiiight


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

OH squats!   

With weight!!    

May i ask - what are kneeling squats?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> OH squats!
> 
> With weight!!
> 
> May i ask - what are kneeling squats?



Lol, my 3rm for OH Squats is 35KG / 77lbs or something. Im sure i did 40KG / 88lbs before though. Next program its one of the lifts im gonna be concentrating on improving. I should probably mention i do them ATG aswell 

Kneeling Squats are just that, you kneel down on the floor and sit on your feet (a little padding is good) and either get a barbell onto your shoulders or put two dumbells by your feet (what i did) then keeping your back straight lift yourself up so your hips, knees, and head are in line, then lower back down again. The trick is to make most of the movement come from going backwards rather than tilting your upper body forwards at the hips.


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Do you feel like those static holds are improving your grip strength?

And no, no time at all!


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

OH Squats just seem like such a complex and dangerous lift - tremendous effort Gaz!

I did my first leg day on my new program today (journalled tomorrow), and incorporated Squats (ATG - of course!) and split squats as my first and second movement respectively. I had planned to do Leg Extensions later on in that same workout, but after Split Squats, i changed my mind! OUCH!


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

OH squats really arent dangerous. Just be careful the weight. Besdies that they are actually more for balance and core work than anything.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 29, 2007)

Really? Im a liability with a bar on my back - never mind holding one above my head!! 

Im not sure my old knees would appreciate Kneeling Squats though!


----------



## DOMS (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> OH squats really arent dangerous. Just be careful the weight. Besdies that they are actually more for balance and core work than anything.



Yeah, they're definitely not an ego exercise.


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2007)

I defintely like the setup here Gaz, I'm gonna give the overhead squats a go myself come Monday.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Double D said:


> Do you feel like those static holds are improving your grip strength?
> 
> And no, no time at all!



I've definitely noticed a marked improvement during lifts, even if im not progressing with the actual grip work itself. My forearms have gotten bigger aswell, haha.

Same with the core work. During lifts like OH Squats, Bulgarians, Single Leg RDLs, 1 Arm OH Press...etc...i feel a lot more comfortable and solid. Whether its the core work or the lifts or a combo of both making that improvement i dunno, its cool though.

You are playing a lot of ball lately though i gotta say! Youve gotta be careful with the balance between that and lifting i guess, otherwise your shoulders may fall off .



SamEaston said:


> OH Squats just seem like such a complex and dangerous lift - tremendous effort Gaz!
> 
> I did my first leg day on my new program today (journalled tomorrow), and incorporated Squats (ATG - of course!) and split squats as my first and second movement respectively. I had planned to do Leg Extensions later on in that same workout, but after Split Squats, i changed my mind! OUCH!



Like DD said, OH Squats are only dangerous if you try to progress with the weight too quickely - much like any other lift. They are a bit harder than most other lifts, but once you have the flexibility and core strength built up they're a lot of fun to do.

Last night i found them a little easy with the weight i was doing to be honest.

And lol, yeah. Split Squats are one of my most dreaded movements - they hurt like a mofo i have to say! I dont blame you for skipping the Leg Ext's after that!



Double D said:


> OH squats really arent dangerous. Just be careful the weight. Besdies that they are actually more for balance and core work than anything.



True dat. My core could deflect bullets when im repping with OH Squats, lol. Still hits the Quads pretty hard at higher loads though, and the glutes feel really tight if you go ATG.



SamEaston said:


> Really? Im a liability with a bar on my back - never mind holding one above my head!!
> 
> Im not sure my old knees would appreciate Kneeling Squats though!



Just be careful if you try the OH Squats, lol. Do them with an empty bar. The first time i did them it was wobbling like crazy with nothing on it. If you feel it going - let go!



DOMS said:


> Yeah, they're definitely not an ego exercise.



Hell no, in relative terms the weight im using on them is stupidly low, i can curl more than i can OH Squat! Soon sort that out on the next program though.



ReproMan said:


> I defintely like the setup here Gaz, I'm gonna give the overhead squats a go myself come Monday.



 Its a good call. Theyre a really fun lift to do! And thanks, dude. Im really enjoying this program. Everything seems to fit really well. I think i may repeat this in a program or two. 

When doing the OHs just make sure you lock your elbows and keep looking forward. Itll help keep your back straight, if i look down i tend to feel a lot less stable, lol.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Those kneeling squats are like Seiza.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Did BB just call me an asian girl?


----------



## Double D (Jun 29, 2007)

Sissy!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## Bakerboy (Jun 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Did BB just call me an asian girl?



  FigtingArts.com - Seiza: The Kneeling Posture


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 29, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> FigtingArts.com - Seiza: The Kneeling Posture



Thats exactly how i sit when im doing them actually, haha. Feet together in a V shape and everything.

From now on they will be known as Seiza Squats


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 29, 2007)

http://mp4.centurymedia.com/europe/5.wmv

Thought you might like this Gaz.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Who the heck are they? Lol. They look like a pleasant bunch of lads..


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

My back pain has gotten the better of me. I was just doing some bodyweight squats and things last night, doing some flexibility tests and the like, and it started to play up again. It still hurts. Its right on the very bottom, right above my hips upto the lower part of the lumbar area.

It feels more like constant muscular tension rather than a spinal issue.

The bottom line is that it hurts, and its a hindrance to do basic movements. As shitty as this is im gonna have to take a week off, even though this program was going amazingly well. Still, no sweat, we roll with the punches. Ill take a week off, do 2 weeks of conditioning work, and get right on with the strength phase and get some PRs.

I dont want to start heavy 1RM lifting with a bad back, so im being smart about this. Its just a real deflating decision, yknow?

This week im gonna do lengthy flexibility sessions everyday, basically a more in depth version of what i do in my warmups. Maybe i have tight hip flexors or something, that can contribute to back pain...

Hell i dunno. Im just bummed out. At least im getting an Xbox 360 tonight.

Happy Birthday to me................................for the 22nd.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

That sucks man. You just have to take it easy i guess. Remember, nothing is worse for a back back than absolute rest, so keep moving, keep it warm.

When i hurt my back rowing, i took a hot water bottle to bed and strapped it to my back (i know its summer!!) - woke up in the morning and felt a million times better! 

Happy Fucking Birthday eh! Hope you have a good day anyway!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My back pain has gotten the better of me. I was just doing some bodyweight squats and things last night, doing some flexibility tests and the like, and it started to play up again. It still hurts. Its right on the very bottom, right above my hips upto the lower part of the lumbar area.
> 
> It feels more like constant muscular tension rather than a spinal issue.
> 
> ...



[SIZE=-1]£10 says that you come back stronger. 

Happy birthday, Gazhole!  So, your...22 years old? 
[/SIZE]


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

No, i mean my birthday is on the 22nd .

Im 20.

Sorry if that wasnt clear, hahahaha. Thankyou anyways!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> That sucks man. You just have to take it easy i guess. Remember, nothing is worse for a back back than absolute rest, so keep moving, keep it warm.



Aye, thats why im gonna do a lot of flexibility stuff. I could stand to work on that a bit more anyways i think. Its not terrible, but im nowhere near as limber as i was a few years ago, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> [SIZE=-1]£10 says that you come back stronger.
> [/SIZE]



I hope so. Im really gonna push the PRs this time. I guarantee my bench is gonna go way up, Deadlifts and Squats are obviously a tad tougher, haha.

Thankyou for the confidence


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 3, 2007)

Ahh - i thought you meant 'Happy Birthday to me' for the 22nd time!

Sorry, im retarded!

Good job on the XBox though! You should take this injury as an opportunity to sit on your arse and play computer games until your thumbs bleed!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Who the heck are they? Lol. They look like a pleasant bunch of lads..


Dream Evil - The Book of Heavy Metal. I love that song (and only that song).

Good luck with your back.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Dream Evil - The Book of Heavy Metal. I love that song (and only that song).
> 
> Good luck with your back.



God dammit, i knew id heard that song before! I dont really listen to that album much, but their "Evilized" one is awesome.

See if you can find the song "Made Of Metal". Its one of the coolest songs ever.

And thankyou, i hate my back .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Ahh - i thought you meant 'Happy Birthday to me' for the 22nd time!
> 
> Sorry, im retarded!
> 
> Good job on the XBox though! You should take this injury as an opportunity to sit on your arse and play computer games until your thumbs bleed!



No, i think im retarded for the way i put it 

And yeah, Xbox is awesome. I bought it last night with an extra controller, all the premium kit like a harddrive, Oblivion, Flat Out Carnage, and Dead Rising for £300. Not too shabby.

Just need a decent TV now. Im squinting to see which coloured square is me.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> [SIZE=-1]£10 says that you come back stronger.
> 
> [/SIZE]



Another 10 here man. Sorry to hear about the back troubles, defintely nothing to mess with. You'll be back in no time though!


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

how did you hurt your back?

I am just getting over a back injury. 

The way I fixed it was time off loading the spine and stretch stretch stretch

You can try belt squats, that is what I did. They load at the hip so it doesn't compress the spine, they really slam the legs.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Another 10 here man. Sorry to hear about the back troubles, defintely nothing to mess with. You'll be back in no time though!



I could make some serious cash outta this 

Cheers though man, i need to hear this sorta thing from you guys! Injuries deflate me more than anything, same as being ill, its just the most frustrating thing ever because i know the rest of me is in better shape than ever!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> how did you hurt your back?
> 
> I am just getting over a back injury.
> 
> ...



Im not too sure, i think it may have been that workout a little while ago where i overreached with Bulgarian Squats. Since that workout it hasnt been right, im guessing i pulled or strained something there and it hasnt recovered.

Hows your back feeling, dude?

And yeah, im gonna do about half an hour of Activation, Dynamic Flexibility, Mobility, and Static Stretching tonight and every day. I think im gonna start doing that on my rest days aswell.

I may actually try some belt squats. What would you use? A dip belt? Dont the plates hit the floor? I guess you could do them on a box...


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

^ yeah, a dip belt is fine. You can stand on two - benches, two boxes, two anything that is stable. 

You can really load the weight on those, and depending on how comfortable your belt is it can be painful when it digs in your hips. I was using a chain belt, so it was horrible.  I learned to wrap some towels for padding. 

My back is feeling way better. At college I trained through it because I would have gone insane if I couldn't train. It is in the area you are describing. I don't know if it is as much back pain as it is hip for me. I haven't felt a strong twinge in that area for a while. It was a chronic deal for months until I really started to work on healing it. Some days it would hurt to walk, it sucked. It all came about because I was just too tight, I think.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

Yeah, it does seem pretty hip orientated. Right at the bottom there feels incredibly tight. How did you get past that? I do a lot of hip dominant work, i pride myself on balance in my programs, haha.

Was it just frequent stretching that helped or did you add in any specific exercises to help with it? It really bugs me, its the area i get most problems with


----------



## fufu (Jul 4, 2007)

What exactly do you mean by tight? Like the belt feels tight or something else?

Stretching is what really did it to help. I didn't choose exercises to help it, I only chose exercises not to do that would bother it.

How long do you hold a stretch for?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 4, 2007)

fufu said:


> What exactly do you mean by tight? Like the belt feels tight or something else?



Belt? Im talking about the back pain 



fufu said:


> Stretching is what really did it to help. I didn't choose exercises to help it, I only chose exercises not to do that would bother it.



Yeah, i thought stretching would be a good call.



fufu said:


> How long do you hold a stretch for?



About 20-30 seconds usually. Sometimes longer if the area is being troublesome, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2007)

This is what i did yesterday, will be doing today, and my new warmup/warmdown schedule for every workout, aswell as my rest days:

***

Warmup - Activation

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12


Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction


Warmup - Mobility

A's - 2x12
Scorpians - 2x12 Per Side
Hip Circles - 2x60sec
Ankle Drill - 2x12 Per Leg


Warmdown - Static Stretching

Side Neck Stretch - 30sec per side
Down Neck Stretch - 30sec
Vertical Superman Stretch - 30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 30sec per arm
Somatic Hamstring Stretch - 2x30 sec per leg
Calve stretch - 30sec per leg

***

Any comments go for it.

Im off work sick. Fucking flu.

When it rains it pours!


----------



## Double D (Jul 5, 2007)

Hope your feeling better soon. I know how it is to feel like some crap!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hope your feeling better soon. I know how it is to feel like some crap!



Trust me, i hope im better soon too. I hate illness.

Its easing off today i think, plenty of sleep and R+R usually cures me of most things. Back is still playing up though .

Hows things with you, DD?


----------



## Double D (Jul 6, 2007)

Good I got a midnight tourny this weekend!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2007)

Hey Gaz  

Hope you're gonna be back in the gym soon, but while you're not - enjoy the rest!


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

Good god man, update this thing!


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Trust me, i hope im better soon too. I hate illness.
> 
> Its easing off today i think, plenty of sleep and R+R usually cures me of most things. Back is still playing up though .
> 
> Hows things with you, DD?



How's it feeling today?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 9, 2007)

I hope you're getting better, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Hey everybody, thanks loads for the kind words 

Sorry i havent been on here regular, between the usual busyness, getting early nights because of the flu last week, and the stupid back situation i havent really gotten much time to internet it up.

My flu is basically gone, my sinuses are still slightly full but the whole fatigue and murky-head-ness that comes with it is 95% gone now. Im still dosing myself up with stuff, haha.

My back is a hell of a lot better also. Its still not perfect, just a moderate uncomfortableness. It seems to have isolated itself closer to my hips, so im thinking i have some sort of hip tightness/mobility/flexibility issue that i need to look at. It makes sense, since i consider my hams and back my two strongest areas, and i do some work primarily directed at my glutes quite regular.

Ive started static stretching post-workout, and stretching on off days aswell, but if anybody has any specific things that could help if i do indeed have a hip issue, then please fire away! It might not be the case, but a process of elimination will reveal whats actually wrong. Sherlock Holmes style. Word.

Ummm, went back to the gym on Monday, and did some conditioning work. Wasnt a lot because i wanted to see how i held up, but here we go:

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Rotations - 1x12 Per Side
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Reverse Crunches (1 sec pause at top) - 2x20 @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Planks (45sec) - 2x1 @ 30sec rest

*Workout - PHASE 3: Conditioning (UPPER)*

1a) Bench Press - 14, 14 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:00 RI) *- PR*
1b) Bench Rows - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI)

2a) Single Arm OH Press - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI)
2b) Supine Rows - 14, 14 @ BW + 7.5KG / 16.5lbs (1:00 RI) *- EASY!*

*Warmdown - Mobility*

As - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Hams
Quads
Calves

x30sec per hold per side/arm/leg if applicable.

*TOTAL GYM TIME = 60-70 mins*


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

hey man, just reading your journal and your title definitely suits you for sure! I'll be in checking things out!

getting sick definitely sucks, but its good you're back at it now.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 11, 2007)

I've been stretching on my days off as well, seems to be working wonders. 

So you take time off, get sick, and come back to set a PR!! Awesome!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2007)

Great workout, Gaz!

As for stretching, I'm making it a habit to stretch every half-hour or so while I'm at work.  That, more than anything else, is really improving my flexibility.  I do about 2 minutes of stretching per break.

Oh, and I don't know what a half-hour US converts into your metric units.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, just reading your journal and your title definitely suits you for sure! I'll be in checking things out!
> 
> getting sick definitely sucks, but its good you're back at it now.



Compulsive Shithead suits me, or Strength, Dedication, Ambition?

Either way its probably right, lol.

Thanks for stopping in, dude .

Hows things?



ReproMan said:


> I've been stretching on my days off as well, seems to be working wonders.
> 
> So you take time off, get sick, and come back to set a PR!! Awesome!



I totally feel more flexible for stretching more often. Especially in the hamstrings. I dunno, maybe i have a tight posterior chain overall? I hate the body .

But thankyou, i was pretty surprised with the PR myself! I only used those DBs because the other ones were in use and i was impatient, still...seems to have paid off! 

I felt way stronger on that whole workout to be honest, i think using extended negatives has really improved my endurance. TUT really works, it seems!



DOMS said:


> Great workout, Gaz!
> 
> As for stretching, I'm making it a habit to stretch every half-hour or so while I'm at work.  That, more than anything else, is really improving my flexibility.  I do about 2 minutes of stretching per break.
> 
> Oh, and I don't know what a half-hour US converts into your metric units.



Cheers DOMS old chap! 

And yeah, im starting to see why everybody reccomends frequent stretching and flexibility work whatever your goals are. I should start doing it at work actually, people would look at me funny and i like that.

Oh, and i think 1 minute US = 0.34 of a Jiffy. So 10 jiffys = 30 minutes, also known as a british hour. This is why theres a time difference between us and the rest of the world.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

the Strength, Dedication, Ambition..although the wise remarks I see in some of your posts crack me up too lol.

things aren't bad, can't complain because no one would listen to me! ha

hows everything across the Atlantic?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 11, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> So you take time off, get sick, and come back to set a PR!! Awesome!



Ha ha, i didn't notice that! Ace!

Maybe i should take a week off too


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 11, 2007)

Did you know that being a bit ill actually makes you stronger? I believe it's because of the huge amount of anti-bodies the body makes.

Very good bench press you got there, gaz.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> the Strength, Dedication, Ambition..although the wise remarks I see in some of your posts crack me up too lol.
> 
> things aren't bad, can't complain because no one would listen to me! ha
> 
> hows everything across the Atlantic?



Lol, well thankyou on both counts!

Everything is good over here really, i dont pay much attention to whats going on outside my immediate friends and family.

Hows the training going?



SamEaston said:


> Ha ha, i didn't notice that! Ace!
> 
> Maybe i should take a week off too



Its a good idea every once in a while! I dont plan on making a habit of it .



Witchblade said:


> Did you know that being a bit ill actually makes you stronger? I believe it's because of the huge amount of anti-bodies the body makes.
> 
> Very good bench press you got there, gaz.



Thats cool! If i ever compete ill go kiss a hobo a few days before contest, haha .

I still hate being ill though.

And thanks dude . It could be a lot better though, i know my BB Bench could improve a load more. I guess we'll find out in the strength portion of this program!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers DOMS old chap!



You fucking kill me!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> ...Hows the training going?



training is going pretty well, thanks for asking. started doing some strength training this week for the next couple of weeks, so we'll see how that goes!


----------



## Double D (Jul 11, 2007)

Looks like those supines come naturally about like mine do! Nice work Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Single Leg Reverse Crunches - 1x15 (per leg) @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Crunch ISO (30sec) - 1x1 @ 30sec rest

*Workout - PHASE 3: Conditioning (LOWER)*

1a) Seiza Squats - 14, 14 @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:00 RI) 
1b) Overhead Squats - 14, 14 @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB  (1:00 RI)

2a) Glute Ham Raises - 8, 8 @ BW (1:00 RI) *- PR!
2b) Leg Extensions - 14, 14 @ 65KG / 143lbs (1:00 RI)

3) Plate Pinches - 15sec, 10sec @ x2 10KG / 22lbs Plates Per Hand (0:15 RI)

Warmdown - Mobility

As - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

Warmdown - Static Stretching

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Hams
Quads
Calves

x30sec per hold per side/arm/leg if applicable.

TOTAL GYM TIME = 60 mins

***

Not bad. Not bad at all.

That first superset absolutely fucking slayed me though, haha. I was gasping like a drowning rat in a bath.

Back held up alright untill the end, i felt a twinge in the very last rep of GHRs and now its a little off. Ill have a bath later on and see if that eases it. Its not a pain like before, its just a dull ache rather than a tightness.

Anybody want to donate me a back?*


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Double D said:


> Looks like those supines come naturally about like mine do! Nice work Gaz!



Yeah, i love Supine Rows! I was really ego-stoked when one of my friends from the gym tried them and found them tough as hell at a weight i found little problem.

He Deadlifts more than me, so i needed that .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> training is going pretty well, thanks for asking. started doing some strength training this week for the next couple of weeks, so we'll see how that goes!



Awesome .

Strength work is great. Hopefully in a few weeks ill be up to par again, so i can start my strength phase.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 11, 2007)

look at that, coming back from being sick and setting a PR! nice stuff Gazhole!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> look at that, coming back from being sick and setting a PR! nice stuff Gazhole!



Two PRs! GHRs and Bench on monday


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

And modest too!  

Nah, good work Gaz! Im glad you feel better - and that 1st superset looks brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> And modest too!
> 
> Nah, good work Gaz! Im glad you feel better - and that 1st superset looks brutal!



But i did get 2 PRs! Its not boasting if its true 

Touch wood, my back IS feeling a lot better today i have to say!

It was pretty damned tough. Those Seiza Squats are really hard in high reps, ive never done them above 6 reps before, haha.

Hows things?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

I know, i know - next thing you'll be putting all your PR's in bold like me  

Im grand - thanks for asking. I had a bit of an embarrassment in the gym today. I did a quick warmup on the treadmill and had my mp3 player on and left it sitting on the console. So im jogging away merrily and by mistake i catch my hand on my earphone cable, knocking the mp3 off the console. So, it takes a slow dive to the treadmill belt, unattaching the earphone cable as it goes - all the while im thinking 'don't trip up on this fucking treadmill, dont trip up, don't trip up . . . '
So, my player hits the belt, bounces once in a sort of teasing way, like if you were quick, you might just be able to catch it, then gets whipped up by the belt, flung off the far end and scoots all the way across the gym, in front of all of the bikes, and lands in the squat rack.
At this point, i've realised im now going to have to face the embarrassment and fetch my mp3 back, and have stopped the treadmill. So as i turn to step off i realise that the guy using the squat rack (to do squats - a rarity in my gym) was actually mid-set as my mp3 appeared under his ass.
I believe it was the fastest movement i ever made to retrieve my mp3 from under this guys butt, and leave the gym. 
I waited at least half an hour before going back in to complete my workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh dear! Hahahahaha, well thats a new one on me 

I think everybody has embarrassing gym moments every once in a while. I remember not so long back when my trousers split all the way over my ass during a set of squats. Thatll teach me to go ATG, i had to complete the rest of the session with my butt showing. Sigh .


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I think everybody has embarrassing gym moments every once in a while. I remember not so long back when my trousers split all the way over my ass during a set of squats. Thatll teach me to go ATG, i had to complete the rest of the session with my butt showing. Sigh .



What? You didn't leave immediately  

I can just imagine plates clattering and equipment crashing as everyone double takes at the bottom of every one of your reps from that point on!


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

haha  that is funny!     I'm  glad we were the only ones that had an embarrassing gym visit.. but we didn't leave, we just ignored it and went on.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What? You didn't leave immediately
> 
> I can just imagine plates clattering and equipment crashing as everyone double takes at the bottom of every one of your reps from that point on!



Of course i didnt leave, i have a fantastic arse, no reason to hide it . People will build theme parks on it one day.

Besides, i had a workout to do goshdarnit!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 12, 2007)

katt said:


> haha  that is funny!     I'm  glad we were the only ones that had an embarrassing gym visit.. but we didn't leave, we just ignored it and went on.



At the end of the day, the idiots who dont know what theyre doing in there are more embarrassing than my naked rear end or an mp3 player with a mind of its own.

My naked rear end with a mind of its own on the other hand is horror movie material. Kinda like "Idle Hands" but with a bottom...

Ewww...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My naked rear end with a mind of its own on the other hand is horror movie material. Kinda like "Idle Hands" but with a bottom...
> 
> Ewww...


----------



## Double D (Jul 12, 2007)

I may just start following your journal on the other site......but I really like this thread! I think I am in love with the Gaz!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Two PRs! GHRs and Bench on monday



shit man, my bad...didn't see the bench PR. nice job with that then!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 14, 2007)

Double D said:


> I may just start following your journal on the other site......but I really like this thread! I think I am in love with the Gaz!



Thats right, no-one can get enough of the 'hole


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> shit man, my bad...didn't see the bench PR. nice job with that then!



Its alright, haha. Thankyou, sir


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 15, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility
*
Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Workout - PHASE 3: Conditioning (UPPER)*

1a) Single Arm Floor Press - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
1b) T-Bar Rows - 14, 14 @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:00 RI)

2a) Overhead Press - 14, 14 @ 35KG / 77lbs BB (1:00 RI)
2b) Unsupported DB Rows - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB (1:00 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility*

As - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)
*
Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Hams
Quads
Calves

x30sec per hold per side/arm/leg if applicable.

*Core Work*

Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Side Planks - 1x30sec (per side)

*TOTAL GYM TIME = 60 mins*

***

Once again, another 60 minute fuckgazup-a-thon, haha. Was really beat after this one. Floor presses were tough as hell, and supersetted with those rows it was even worse.

The second superset wasnt much better. I felt incredibly sick after that. The weights part probably only took about 30 minutes im guessing, so i really packed it in today. 8 sets has never been so tough...

Everything went well, i hit all my marks, and really pushed myself this time. I also managed to do a lot of rowing without my back being a problem, so thats a big fucking relief for me.

Lets see how it holds out next week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

nice workout Gazhole! really like those T-bars next routine I'm definitely throwing them in. I like the upper/lower split too, going to try one myself next time around.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

You're kicking ass.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout Gazhole! really like those T-bars next routine I'm definitely throwing them in. I like the upper/lower split too, going to try one myself next time around.



Thanks man 

Yeah, i dont do Tbars very often but i quite liked them. May have to start doing them more often!

What split are you doing at the moment? Push/Pull/Legs?

Upper/Lower is a solid split. Definitely worth a try. I cycle programs with that split and Full Body, both give results but both are still really different. Tough in different ways too .

Hows the training going?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You're kicking ass.



 cheers WB! Im glad things are starting to pick up again (touch wood!), i hate it when everything fucks up at once and puts a boulder in your way.

Really getting pumped up for the next phase, i cant wait to start setting some new PRs. Im itching to Deadlift again. Its gonna be awesome.

Hows your stuff going at the moment?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 16, 2007)

I like your new sig btw.


----------



## Double D (Jul 16, 2007)

You know what I think you ought to go to so I wont comment again.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Yeah, i dont do Tbars very often but i quite liked them. May have to start doing them more often!
> 
> ...



right now I am doing a vertical push-pull/legs and core/horizontal push-pull. I really like it too, but I'm looking forward to trying the upper/lower.

training didn't happen today. I was away for the weekend, and thought I'd be home in time today for it, but I wasn't. I hate when I don't get to the gym, I get irritated, I told my mom that and she was like "yeah I thought you seemed a little annoyed today." definitely hitting it tomorrow though!


----------



## katt (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi Gaz....  

Just dropping by to say hi!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I like your new sig btw.



Haha, thanks dude. Im on an Arnold spree atm, reading a biography about him called "Fantastic" and watched The Terminator last night. Im pumped up!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Double D said:


> You know what I think you ought to go to so I wont comment again.



 lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> right now I am doing a vertical push-pull/legs and core/horizontal push-pull. I really like it too, but I'm looking forward to trying the upper/lower.
> 
> training didn't happen today. I was away for the weekend, and thought I'd be home in time today for it, but I wasn't. I hate when I don't get to the gym, I get irritated, I told my mom that and she was like "yeah I thought you seemed a little annoyed today." definitely hitting it tomorrow though!



Haha, dont worry about missing a day. As long as you do the workout you missed when you go next its fine. I dont plan my schedule too tightly anymore anyway, im too busy. Im getting to the stage where all the exercises i choose are on the fly aswell, just adhering to the program template.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Gaz....
> 
> Just dropping by to say hi!



Hey there! 

Thanks for dropping in!

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

So - again - ive had to skip training. Back. Again.

This is really annoying me. I may have to go and see a specialist. Im doing the stretching, im taking the training easy, i took over a week off, im trying to sit better...

Sigh.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

It's good your taking some time off - the back is nothing to fool with


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

katt said:


> It's good your taking some time off - the back is nothing to fool with



Very true. I just get so frustrated with this stuff, yknow? I have been back like a WEEK and already its playing up again.


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Probably a good idea to see a specialist, to find out exactly what's going on.  It's frustrating, but what's more frustrating - Taking time off or not ever being able to workout again because of a screwed up back?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

take care of the back man..you should go see someone about it. when my legs started to get really bad, I thought I needed new orthodics. went to the sports medicine doctor at my school, found out I had mild stress fractures. I say mild because they weren't completely fractured but he said if I kept running on them, play basketball, skipping rope I'd be out 3-4+ months. you don't want something bad to happen to your back, or you'll be out longer than a week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 17, 2007)

yeah, what Katt said...she beat me to it prett much lol


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 17, 2007)

katt said:


> Probably a good idea to see a specialist, to find out exactly what's going on.  It's frustrating, but what's more frustrating - Taking time off or not ever being able to workout again because of a screwed up back?





Scarface30 said:


> take care of the back man..you should go see someone about it. when my legs started to get really bad, I thought I needed new orthodics. went to the sports medicine doctor at my school, found out I had mild stress fractures. I say mild because they weren't completely fractured but he said if I kept running on them, play basketball, skipping rope I'd be out 3-4+ months. you don't want something bad to happen to your back, or you'll be out longer than a week.



You guys are right, of course. Im not an idiot to keep scratching at an open sore in hopes of it just magically going away.

I know a guy whos good with these things. He sorted out my girlfriend's arm when she messed it up (bad posture + playing violin a lot = really messed up back and elbow position) so i may go and see him. He's got a practice about 30 miles away, so thats fine really.

Getting a new car on the weekend too! My first car all to myself


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

Having a night of Patriotism it seems. Feel really buoyed up ready to war against the English with swords and that...

Too bad im a good few hundred years late 

Still. At least i can take solace in the fact that our national anthem, and language in general, looks like it belongs in a JRR Tolkien novel:
_*
Hen Wlad Fy Nhadau*

Mae hen wlad fy nhadau yn annwyl i mi,
Gwlad beirdd a chantorion, enwogion o fri;
Ei gwrol ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr tra mâd,
Dros ryddid collasant eu gwaed.

    Gwlad, gwlad, pleidiol wyf i'm gwlad.
    Tra môr yn fur i'r bur hoff bau,
    O bydded i'r hen iaith barhau.

Hen Gymru fynyddig, paradwys y bardd,
Pob dyffryn, pob clogwyn, i'm golwg sydd hardd;
Trwy deimlad gwladgarol, mor swynol yw si
Ei nentydd, afonydd, i mi.

Os treisiodd y gelyn fy ngwlad tan ei droed,
Mae hen iaith y Cymry mor fyw ag erioed,
Ni luddiwyd yr awen gan erchyll law brad,
Na thelyn berseiniol fy ngwlad._


Its this part that cracks me up : "Ei gwrol *ryfelwyr, gwladgarwyr* tra mâd" thats really fucking hard to say.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Getting a new car on the weekend too! My first car all to myself



Are you gonna post any pics of it?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Are you gonna post any pics of it?



Yeah, for sure! Its nothing special in a car sense, but my Grampa (grandfather) left it to me after he passed away about this time last year. The first person im going to visit with it is him, i havent gone to see him after the funeral yet...

But on a lighter note, ill post some cheesy pics of me posing on it 

Hows life, DOMS?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> But on a lighter note, ill post some cheesy pics of me posing on it









Like that?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Like that?



Alright, but i don't think my bikini will fit me anymore...


----------



## DOMS (Jul 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, for sure! Its nothing special in a car sense, but my Grampa (grandfather) left it to me after he passed away about this time last year. The first person im going to visit with it is him, i havent gone to see him after the funeral yet...
> 
> But on a lighter note, ill post some cheesy pics of me posing on it



For the love of God, please don't do it in the bikini that Witchblade posted!



Gazhole said:


> Hows life, DOMS?



I've been ill since last Thursday.  It's starting to get real old.  I'm thinking about working out tonight, anyway.  It'll be the first day of the 5x5 program, so it'll be light work.  I just can't stand not working out!

Other than that, life has been kinda blah.  Mostly because I've been ill.  The only good item of note is that my preparation for options trading is really starting to come along.

How's life treating you?  Other than the car, that is.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been ill since last Thursday.  It's starting to get real old.  I'm thinking about working out tonight, anyway.  It'll be the first day of the 5x5 program, so it'll be light work.  I just can't stand not working out!
> 
> Other than that, life has been kinda blah.  Mostly because I've been ill.  The only good item of note is that my preparation for options trading is really starting to come along.
> 
> How's life treating you?  Other than the car, that is.



Man that sucks! I hate being ill too. I cant stand not being able to do things! Working out especially.

Options trading? Stocks? Do go on!

Life is generally good. Have a week off work now since its my Bday. Basically just chilling out, really! Having to take another week off after being back only a week because my back is just agony. That sucks balls. That program was going amazingly well too.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey we should make a club called '_The Everyday Adventures of Three Jacked Intellectual Emo's_'




















... no?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 18, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hey we should make a club called '_The Everyday Adventures of Three Jacked Intellectual Emo's_'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Im in if we can get shirts with that written on.


----------



## Double D (Jul 18, 2007)

I posted elsewhere....


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Gaz - that sucks to hear about your back again. It must be an underlying problem. Best you get it sorted out now and take the time to recover. Hope your birthday celebrations went well!

Good job on the car! My first car was a Vauxhall Nova Sting. I thought the 'Sting' part was cool, until i realised that i had actually been stung out of the £500 i paid for it.  

should've realised it was a heap of shit when we went to drive it home from the garage and had to push it to the top of a hill to get it started.  

Does yours have a CD player? The most exciting thing about getting my first car was making up about a hundred mix-tapes to listen to! Amazing


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - that sucks to hear about your back again. It must be an underlying problem. Best you get it sorted out now and take the time to recover. Hope your birthday celebrations went well!



Lol, i havent had them yet! Its tomorrow, saturday, and sunday nights. 3 Day party, baby! Oh yeaaah! 

And yeah, i just think i was an idiot to go back to the gym when it still wasnt perfect last week. Its my own fault. Im not an ostrich, i cant bury my head in the sand and hope itll go away, haha.



SamEaston said:


> Good job on the car! My first car was a Vauxhall Nova Sting. I thought the 'Sting' part was cool, until i realised that i had actually been stung out of the £500 i paid for it.
> 
> should've realised it was a heap of shit when we went to drive it home from the garage and had to push it to the top of a hill to get it started.



A nova? You chav! 



SamEaston said:


> Does yours have a CD player? The most exciting thing about getting my first car was making up about a hundred mix-tapes to listen to! Amazing



No need for a CD player! I have an mp3 player with 6000 songs on it, and a tape to mp3 converter! So if anything, i hope it has just a tape player!

Im not actually supposed to know im having the car either apparently...somebody let it slip to me and they shouldnt have. Oops!


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

Chav-tastic!!

It was the safest car i ever had. It wouldn't even start for about a fortnight!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Chav-tastic!!
> 
> It was the safest car i ever had. It wouldn't even start for about a fortnight!!



 haha, safe!

I cant wait. I wont have to ASK for the car from then on.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 19, 2007)

Honestly though - they don't make cars like that nowadays! 

I crashed it about 5 times -into different things like... a wall, the side of the house, the garage door when i forgot that i hadn't raised it, another car - and every time, whatever i crashed into came off worse than my car! I remember some of the paint came off following some scrape or another and, because the car was white, i mended it with Tipex - my parents were none the wiser


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 25, 2007)

Just an update - i am still alive, haha.

Not really much to say at the moment. I have an appointment with an osteopath on saturday about my back, ive put together a bunch of programs because ive been bored as hell, and im playing xbox untill my thumbs bleed.

I also have a near constant erection because i have nothing to tire me out at the moment. Luckily the missus is staying for the weekend 

Other than that, just playing the waiting game...


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 26, 2007)

And there we were thinking you had the hangover from hell after your birthday celebrations!

Hope you're keeping active . . .  

Ahem . . . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2007)

So i was in with the Osteopath for a good hour today. Great guy, really knows his stuff. Used some really big words that my little brain couldnt handle.

But seriously, an hour of manipulation of tissue, various joints, and pretty much every cubic inch of my spine...i feel like ive been hit by a bus. I think he cracked everything to do with my back, hips, shoulders...

Im knackered.

This was his diagnosis:

"A right sacro-iliac strain which was causing a pull through the right latissimus dorsi and so affecting your shoulder.  This was predisposed by the shortening of your right hamstring over your left and the fact that you were doing single leg squats."

My orders:

"Lots more attention to stretching and flexibility, especially in the hamstring area; more attention to form during exercises; perhaps keep workout intensity to moderate from now on, rather than 1RM lifts."

Basically i think the main issue is really tight hams, and that issue was compounded by my horrible form and overloading on Bulgarian Squats that one time. My bad back is a recurring problem.

The plan:

Light lifting this week, lots of stretching every day, swimming, low impact stuff basically to ease back into it. I have a follow up appointment next saturday with him, and probably a few others. He doesnt think itll take long to sort me out.

It feels a lot easier now, but because he broke down most of my stabilizing tissue with all the manipulation earlier it feels like ive been chopping wood all day, haha.

Still. Im on the mend


----------



## fufu (Jul 28, 2007)

very nice, a good diagnoses is relieving.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 28, 2007)

That sucks. I've got some injuries right now too. I think they bother me more mentally than the physical pain...


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 28, 2007)

good to hear it is nothing TOO serious. I mean it is still an injury but if all it will take is some extra stretching and not doing 1RMs then thats good news


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 28, 2007)

I thought you were already doing tons of flexibility stuff?!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2007)

fufu said:


> very nice, a good diagnoses is relieving.



I know, even though it kills even more this morning i know its going to go away, haha. Before i didnt have a clue what was going on!



vortrit said:


> That sucks. I've got some injuries right now too. I think they bother me more mentally than the physical pain...



Whats your injuries dude? Anything serious? And yeah, injuries are a biatch 



Scarface30 said:


> good to hear it is nothing TOO serious. I mean it is still an injury but if all it will take is some extra stretching and not doing 1RMs then thats good news



Totally, man. It could be a lot worse, especially with the back. The last thing i want is a disc problem. I guess its lucky its more a muscular problem!



Witchblade said:


> I thought you were already doing tons of flexibility stuff?!



Me too! Haha! He said my overall flexibility was good, especially my spinal mobility (thoracic i think, you dont want the lumbar to move...) but my hamstrings and lower posterior chain was pretty poor. I guess im just gonna have to do MORE, if only for that area.


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So i was in with the Osteopath for a good hour today. Great guy, really knows his stuff. Used some really big words that my little brain couldnt handle.
> 
> But seriously, an hour of manipulation of tissue, various joints, and pretty much every cubic inch of my spine...i feel like ive been hit by a bus. I think he cracked everything to do with my back, hips, shoulders...
> 
> ...



Well, that's great news! I'm a bit surprised like the others with the diagnosis considering you have one of the most extensive stretching/warm up routines of anyone on the forum  , but it's good news nonetheless!! Glad to see you'll be joining us in the gym again!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 29, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Well, that's great news! I'm a bit surprised like the others with the diagnosis considering you have one of the most extensive stretching/warm up routines of anyone on the forum  , but it's good news nonetheless!! Glad to see you'll be joining us in the gym again!!!



Haha, i was a little surprised aswell since i went through all the different things i did. He said it was good though, just i really need to focus on the tight hamstrings.

Im happy though, at least now i have a path to follow. Before i just didnt know what to do.

Im back in the gym tomorrow .

Shall be coming up with a rehab program sometime today!


----------



## vortrit (Jul 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Whats your injuries dude? Anything serious? And yeah, injuries are a biatch




I don't know yet. I went on a little 15 mile run last month and I've been having pain on the bottom of my feet. It's mostly in the morning when I first wake up and take a few steps. Some days it's better than others but usually into the day it don't bother me much. I'm going to see the doctor Tuesday, so hopefully I will find something out.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I don't know yet. I went on a little 15 mile run last month and I've been having pain on the bottom of my feet. It's mostly in the morning when I first wake up and take a few steps. Some days it's better than others but usually into the day it don't bother me much. I'm going to see the doctor Tuesday, so hopefully I will find something out.



Plantar Fasciitis (spelling?) possibly?


----------



## katt (Jul 30, 2007)

Feeling better Gaz?


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Hey G!

Im glad your Doc gave you a positive diagnosis - at least now you can be proactive in getting back to the gym and knowing which exercises to avoid etc. 

I was thinking about you the other day. There was a program on telly based on this town in Wales and it was showing this restaurant with some people ordering dinner. This guy was ordering food and was talking this gobbledygook (obviously Welsh) until right at the end he said 'pineapple fritters'. So the conversation went a bit like this:

Waitress: Awe gyroud sueyow choann eirudyhs
Man: Ruoe chhoihe mclapoj shhjoidj jfijhsl
Waitress: Iuhhj phhuebbcl ihs ihhodlke fpueb slchziua
Man: Tuenls oihiebl sphanlfoh oihs *Pineapple Fritters*

I almost died laughing


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Feeling better Gaz?



Im getting there, thanks .

Going swimming tonight, for a change. I have my comeback program right here:

***
*Split*

Mon - HIIT + Steady State (Swimming)
Tue - Total Body Push
Wed - HIIT (Bike)
Thur - Rest*
Fri - Total Body Pull
Sat - Steady State (Treadmill)
Sun - Rest*

* = Stretching, Dynamic Flexibility + Core Work every single day.

*Total Body Push*

1) Overhead Squats 2x12

2) Dips 2x12

3a) Goblet Squats 2x20
3b) Bench Press 2x20

4a) Calve Raises 2x20
4b) Skullcrushers 2x20

*Total Body Pull*

1) Turkish Getups 2x12 (6 per side)

2) Pullups 2x12

3a) RDLs 2x20
3b) Supine Rows 2x20

4a) Saiza Squats 2x20
4b) Curls 2x20

** = All RIs are 1:30.

***

I know Turkish Getups arent really a Pulling exercises, but it invokes the core a lot which i want to focus more on. I also dont want to do too many movements that might compromise my lower back so *shrugs*.

Any comments from anyone are really appreciated at this stage!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Options trading? Stocks? Do go on!



Sorry, man, I missed this.  What would you like to know?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey G!
> 
> Im glad your Doc gave you a positive diagnosis - at least now you can be proactive in getting back to the gym and knowing which exercises to avoid etc.
> 
> ...



Lol, Welsh is a pretty odd language i'll give it that! Theres a place near me that has a really Elvish name that proves my point that we should all live in a Tolkien novel. Its called "Energlyn".

I mean...come on.

Surely thats the next valley over from Rivendale?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Sorry, man, I missed this.  What would you like to know?



Just what you do, it sounds interesting!


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just what you do, it sounds interesting!



I've been studying trading for about 2 years.  I just became interested in options about 6 months ago.  I've gotten to the point where I'm paper trading.

I figure that I've got another 3 or 4 months of paper trading and then it's on to the real thing.

Most of what I do it technical, but I do use a little of the fundamentals and miscellaneous (Fed announcements, oil prices, etc.)


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've been studying trading for about 2 years.  I just became interested in options about 6 months ago.  I've gotten to the point where I'm paper trading.
> 
> I figure that I've got another 3 or 4 months of paper trading and then it's on to the real thing.
> 
> Most of what I do it technical, but I do use a little of the fundamentals and miscellaneous (Fed announcements, oil prices, etc.)



Thats pretty awesome, dude! Good job .

Who do you work for? Or is there such a thing as freelance?


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats pretty awesome, dude! Good job .
> 
> Who do you work for? Or is there such a thing as freelance?





Thanks, man.

Right now, I do computer consulting for a living.  I just getting started in trading.  My plan is to work for a real asshole of a boss: me. 

My goal is to make enough $90,000/year.  This will take at least two years to reach. But when I make it, no more bosses, no more clock-punching, and I can work from anywhere that I have Internet access.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Planks (30sec) x2 @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Reverse Crunches - 2x25 @ 20sec rest

*Rehab Program - Week 1 : Day 1 (Steady State = Swimming)*

6x4 Lengths Breaststroke (2:00 RI)

TOTAL TIME IN POOL = 30mins

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Hams x 3
Quads
Calves

x30sec per hold per side/arm/leg if applicable.

*Warmdown - Mobility*

Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks, man.
> 
> Right now, I do computer consulting for a living.  I just getting started in trading.  My plan is to work for a real asshole of a boss: me.
> 
> My goal is to make enough $90,000/year.  This will take at least two years to reach. But when I make it, no more bosses, no more clock-punching, and I can work from anywhere that I have Internet access.



You sound like a man with a plan, thats really great. I like it when people at least have an idea of where they wanna be cos ive always been totally unsure.


----------



## DOMS (Jul 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You sound like a man with a plan, thats really great. I like it when people at least have an idea of where they wanna be cos ive always been totally unsure.


 
You're way at the beginning.  What are your plans?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 30, 2007)

nice workout! slowly getting back into man


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You're way at the beginning.  What are your plans?



At the moment, get certified at become a decent PT/Coach.

Ive had tonnes of plans. If i get somewhere with music that would be great too,  but ive also got experience in office/admin crap if worst comes to worst. 

I should probably pick something...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout! slowly getting back into man



Thanks man 

Out of all the training ive ever done in my life, nothing knackers me out more than when i go for in in a swimming pool. Its harsh as fook.


----------



## vortrit (Jul 30, 2007)

Swimming is exellent stuff. I've been sticking to it since I've been having problems with my foot. Way to go.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Out of all the training ive ever done in my life, nothing knackers me out more than when i go for in in a swimming pool. Its harsh as fook.



True. I always find the breathing part really difficult. Its like 'OMG, im drowning - Oh yeah - BREATHE'.

I've got to say, the programs you set up for yourself are really thorough and well planned. If i ever need a specific program setting up, im coming to you!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Swimming is exellent stuff. I've been sticking to it since I've been having problems with my foot. Way to go.



It felt really good, i have to say. Really low impact on the back which is perfect with my issue atm.

I love swimming, i think its a great combination of muscular and cardiovascular work than nothing else can quite acheive.

In my prime i could do 60 lengths in an hour without taking one break. Granted i was a lot lighter, but still!

How is the foot anyways?


----------



## MCx2 (Jul 31, 2007)

I like swimming too, I wish I had a nice pool to swim in and I wasn't afraid of the ocean.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> True. I always find the breathing part really difficult. Its like 'OMG, im drowning - Oh yeah - BREATHE'.
> 
> I've got to say, the programs you set up for yourself are really thorough and well planned. If i ever need a specific program setting up, im coming to you!



Haha, thankyou  id be happy to help you out!

Im putting together a document, much like the stickies in the training forum, of how i put together my training plans. Mostly so i can refer to it if i ever forget things *shrugs*.

Just wrote a template for the next program im gonna do after im fully recovered. Incorporates elements from the last four programs i put together (i was bored when i was off...) and stuff from this one aswell.

***

WEEK 1

Day 1 = High Vol, High Int (5x5 @ 6rm) ??? Fullbody A
Day 2 = Grip Work (High Int) + Steady State (Swimming)
Day 3 = Low Vol, Low Int (2x8 @ 10rm) ??? Fullbody B + Grip Work (Pinch) + HIIT (Bike)
Day 4 = Rest
Day 5 = Low Vol, High Int (2x4 @ 4rm) ??? Fullbody A + Steady State (Treadmill)
Day 6 = Grip Work (Low Int) + HIIT (Swimming)
Day 7 = Rest

WEEK 2

Day 1 = High Vol, High Int (5x5 @ 6rm) ??? Fullbody B
Day 2 = Grip Work (High Int) + Steady State (Treadmill)
Day 3 = Low Vol, Low Int (2x8 @ 10rm) ??? Fullbody A + Grip Work (Pinch) + HIIT (Swimming)
Day 4 = Rest
Day 5 = Low Vol, High Int (2x4 @ 4rm) ??? Fullbody B + Steady State (Swimming)
Day 6 = Grip Work (Low Int) + HIIT (Bike)
Day 7 = Rest

WORKOUTS

Fullbody A - Upper Horizontal/Fullbody B - Upper Vertical
(Movements ??? 1xLower Pull, 1xLower Push, 1xUpper Pull, 1xUpper Push)

EG:

Deadlifts
Goblet Squats
Pullups
Dips

OH Squats
RDLs
Bench
T-Bar Rows

***

Just rough at the moment, and i havent included info about the warmups, warmdowns, and core work which is basically all my flexibility work and stuff.

Not too shabby though 

How are you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> I like swimming too, I wish I had a nice pool to swim in and I wasn't afraid of the ocean.



Dude, i could never swim in the ocean. That would be horrible! A few of my friends do scuba and surfing and stuff...no way!

Swimming is awesome though, the one good thing about my gym is that theres a pool bolted onto the side of it


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Your new plan looks pretty good - hope it works for you?  Any changes in diet with the new plan?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Your new plan looks pretty good - hope it works for you?  Any changes in diet with the new plan?



Well, in my four week taster of 100% sedentary life i've packed on a substantial gut (hence the large cardio allotment in this program) so im pretty much just keeping it to a maint at the mo. My diet is always pretty much the same. If i want to put on weight ill add a meal, if i want to lose weight ill cut one.

Thanks though, i hope this works too! First night back on the weights tonight. Wish me luck, y'all!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Planks (30sec) x2 @ 20sec rest

30sec rest

Reverse Crunches - 2x25 @ 20sec rest

*Rehab Program - Week 1 : Day 2 (Resistance = Total Push)*

1) Overhead Squats - 12, 12 @ 20KG / 44lbs BB (1:45 RI)

2) Dips - 12, 12 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs (1:45 RI)

3) Front Plate Hold Squats - 20, 20 @ 15KG / 33lbs Plate (1:30 RI)

4) Bench Press - 20, 10+5 @ x2 22KG / 48.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

5) Calve Raises - 20, 20 @ 90KG / 198lbs (1:00 RI)

6) Skullcrushers - 20, 20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB (1:00 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility*

Ys - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Hams x 3
Quads
Calves

*TOTAL TIME IN GYM = 80mins*

***

Phew...that was a lot of reps.

So yeah, my work capacity is comparable to that of a three toed sloth...i was nearly dying in there today.

I guess it IS my first day back doing weights in basically a month, and my body has more than likely been concentrating on more important things like producing vast amounts of sperm or stopping my spine collapsing thus reducing me to a pulp not dissimilar from sperm, rather than keeping my conditioning, muscle mass, or strength up to par.

Obviously.

It still doesnt make it any more psychologically appealing though.

For the play-by-play:

Overhead Squats felt GREAT. My flexibility is really improving. I had no trouble keeping form, where i usually have to put a little effort into locking out my elbows while keeping my back straight and solid - but not today.

Dips were tough, i didnt do them for my whole last program let alone my time off, so my body isnt really neurally up-to-scratch. Good fun though.

Front Plate Hold Squats are just that - you squat while holding a plate out in front of you. I held it about 10" away, so thats about 1pn (1 Peter North). Tough movement.

Bench was interesting. Hard to keep form for some reason. High reps is brutal...

Then i did that isolation stuff to finish off.

As a side note - when i do planks, if i look down my body, my gut hangs down there like Robin Williams' fat suit in "Mrs Doubtfire". Yippee.


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Funny - I was just reading about overhead squats yesterday and commented how hard they looked..

On another note - thanks for the visual on the planks... I _really _needed that....


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> Funny - I was just reading about overhead squats yesterday and commented how hard they looked..
> 
> On another note - thanks for the visual on the planks... I _really _needed that....



Just making sure im as un-attractive on the net as i am in real life .

Seriously though, i really just say stuff like that to get a laugh, lol. Its not that bad, just enough to make me notice it because it was pretty six-packy before i started having this back issue and stopped training.

Tried to keep the calories down while i was off, but i just got REALLY hungry, haha.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

great workout man, you really do take a good deal of time coming up with a program and it pays off for sure!

pn...


----------



## katt (Jul 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just making sure im as un-attractive on the net as i am in real life .
> 
> Seriously though, i really just say stuff like that to get a laugh, lol. Its not that bad, just enough to make me notice it because it was pretty six-packy before i started having this back issue and stopped training.
> 
> ...



I'm getting nervous about when my 8 weeks is up and I have to go back to eating maintenance or cutting... I eat so much now, I'm going to be so hungry when I have to cut back  .


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man, you really do take a good deal of time coming up with a program and it pays off for sure!
> 
> pn...



Well heres hoping it pays off! Otherwise all that work is for nothing .

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm getting nervous about when my 8 weeks is up and I have to go back to eating maintenance or cutting... I eat so much now, I'm going to be so hungry when I have to cut back  .



Well i dont envy you thats for sure! But come on, itll be worth it at the end, surely?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well heres hoping it pays off! Otherwise all that work is for nothing .
> 
> Hows things?



things aren't bad, started work yesterday and it wasn't too bad. making some money that I will be putting right towards a new computer I desperately need. getting antsy about getting back to the gym but I wanna rest completely. 

hows things with you besides rehab of the injury?


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 1, 2007)

Glad you got back to the gym mate! Your new program looks shit hot!  I reckon you'll burn off the majority of your 'gut' in the first couple of weeks back at the training. Take advantage of the fact that your body is used to having lots of food and not doing much exercise, step up the training and BINGO - return of the 6-pack!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> It felt really good, i have to say. Really low impact on the back which is perfect with my issue atm.
> 
> I love swimming, i think its a great combination of muscular and cardiovascular work than nothing else can quite acheive.
> 
> ...



It's not bad. The doctor gave me some stretching exercises. He said doing leg exercises would be fine, but no running for awhile. I can do elliptical, swimming, biking, etc., though.


----------



## Double D (Aug 1, 2007)

Program looks familiar I figured I would just stop in to say hey.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> things aren't bad, started work yesterday and it wasn't too bad. making some money that I will be putting right towards a new computer I desperately need. getting antsy about getting back to the gym but I wanna rest completely.
> 
> hows things with you besides rehab of the injury?



Cool, are you building the computer yourself or is it an off-the-shelf job?

And yeah, take it easy dude - rest is good. When lifting is less a challenge and more a struggle injuries are certain to follow.

Write that down .

Things are pretty good, thanks. Cant really complain to be honest! Recording a cover of Jungle Love by Morris Day and The Time, playing Oblivion on the 360, and generally chilling out!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Glad you got back to the gym mate! Your new program looks shit hot!  I reckon you'll burn off the majority of your 'gut' in the first couple of weeks back at the training. Take advantage of the fact that your body is used to having lots of food and not doing much exercise, step up the training and BINGO - return of the 6-pack!



I should hope so, i hate being a bit of a chubber, lol.

I am hoping that ill get some degree of "newbie gains" since ive been off so long!

Hows you?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It's not bad. The doctor gave me some stretching exercises. He said doing leg exercises would be fine, but no running for awhile. I can do elliptical, swimming, biking, etc., though.



I expect its the impact of the running that messes it up?

Glad to hear its not serious though, man .

Is the training going well besides?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2007)

Double D said:


> Program looks familiar I figured I would just stop in to say hey.



The Double D!!! 

Lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cool, are you building the computer yourself or is it an off-the-shelf job?
> 
> And yeah, take it easy dude - rest is good. When lifting is less a challenge and more a struggle injuries are certain to follow.
> 
> ...



no, I'm buying it from Futureshop. its a decent computer, dual core 2.6GHz, 400GB, 3GB Ram, DVD/CD burner, 20inch flat panel screen so I was pleased with it.

thats aweome man that you're doing a cover!

should I write that down as the wise advice from ye Gaz? lol


----------



## vortrit (Aug 1, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> It felt really good, i have to say. Really low impact on the back which is perfect with my issue atm.
> 
> I love swimming, i think its a great combination of muscular and cardiovascular work than nothing else can quite acheive.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I know what you mean. Swimming really wipes me out. I did some last week.

The foot seems to be coming along. The doc says I have planter fascites (or something like that) and it should get better in a month. If it don't I'll have to get cortizone shots into my feet (yay!). 

Still he said weight training is okay (legs, etc). I'm still not going to take my chances and stay away from deads and squats for awhile longer or at least do them with light weight for now.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

My husband got a shot in his shoulder - it was amazing what results are still there... and it's been 2 months


----------



## vortrit (Aug 2, 2007)

katt said:


> My husband got a shot in his shoulder - it was amazing what results are still there... and it's been 2 months



cortisone?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 7, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Core Work*

Cross Crunches - 2x15 (Per Side) @ 20sec rest

30sec Rest

Clark Kents - 2x30sec holds @ 20sec rest

*Rehab Program - Week 2 : Day 2 (Resistance = Total Pull)*

1) Turkish Getups - 12, 12 (6 Per Side) @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (1:30 RI)

2) Pullups - 12, 8+4 @ BW (1:30 RI)

3) Romanian Deadlifts - 20, 20 @ x2 22KG / 48.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

4) Supine Rows - 20, 17+3 @ BW (1:30 RI)

5) Saiza (Kneeling) Squats - 20, 13+7 @ x2 26KG / 57.2lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

6) Barbell Curls - 20, 20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB (1:30 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility*

Ys - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Forearms
Hams x 3
Quads
Calves
*
TOTAL TIME IN GYM = 90mins*

***

Ouch. Lol, that was a toughie.

Back held out well and thats the main thing. I was worried about the RDLs but thankfully im alright. Made a point of extra tight form!

Everything else was tough as hell. Pullup numbers are down, pretty much everything is sub-par at the moment. Size, strength (i assume), and conditioning.

Need to get back where i was!!!

Still. Baby steps .


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 8, 2007)

You're doing great pal! And you're still doing BW pullups! I've seen so many guys who still do assisted pullups so you've nothing to be worried about!

Just think how much your pullups will increase when you lose the belly too!!  

 

Sorry to be mean, but i couldn't resist!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

vortrit said:


> cortisone?



Yep


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Wow - that was a long one - I'd be tired also after that!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You're doing great pal! And you're still doing BW pullups! I've seen so many guys who still do assisted pullups so you've nothing to be worried about!
> 
> Just think how much your pullups will increase when you lose the belly too!!
> 
> ...



Lol, thats hardly mean at all! I know im a pudgy bastard right now, haha 

Pullups are such a tough movement...even at 12. By the same token though, some guys are heavier than me and can do more reps, so i still have room for improvement! Thanks for the comments though


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - that was a long one - I'd be tired also after that!



I dont know quite how it took that long actually. I think i was talking for too long in the middle there...

A pal of mine came in and we were bitching about how annoying getting fatter is, and how annoying having to skip meals on weekends since your girlfriend is a poor student is, lol.

One meal a day does not constitute food! I burn that off putting my damned clothes on in the morning!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

1000th post in my journal!

Hoo-Yah!


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> One meal a day does not constitute food! I burn that off putting my damned clothes on in the morning!



Yeah,,, I've been trying to get this into the head of my 15 yr old stepdaughter.... but, her mom thinks that same way... "oh, go on the yogurt diet"  or  "only eat dinner".... freak.. I think I'm on the loosing end of this battle.. 

and as she watches me scarf down tons of food each day  ...


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

great workout Gaz! 

I was wondering where they were at!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout Gaz!
> 
> I was wondering where they were at!



Thanks dude 

How goes?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> Yeah,,, I've been trying to get this into the head of my 15 yr old stepdaughter.... but, her mom thinks that same way... "oh, go on the yogurt diet"  or  "only eat dinner".... freak.. I think I'm on the loosing end of this battle..
> 
> and as she watches me scarf down tons of food each day  ...



When she's unhealthy as hell, and probably has a load of bodyfat hanging around, she'll soon realise her mum doesnt know shit and come to you!

Just bide your time!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> How goes?



oh its going! haha

working a labour job + going to the gym = me being more tired then normal.
although today was decent for going to the gym yesterday and killing the squats! haha (with my new found form)

I got my new computer too, so thats pretty sweet.

hows it going over there?


----------



## katt (Aug 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> When she's unhealthy as hell, and probably has a load of bodyfat hanging around, she'll soon realise her mum doesnt know shit and come to you!
> 
> Just bide your time!



yeah,,, I'm biding my time... 

But as everyone that knows me.... I'm such an anal fuck.... 

oh god,,, don't run with that comment... it sounds really bad.. kinda


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah,,, I'm biding my time...
> 
> But as everyone that knows me.... I'm such an anal fuck....
> 
> oh god,,, don't run with that comment... it sounds really bad.. kinda



I dunno, it sounds pretty good to me


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> oh its going! haha
> 
> working a labour job + going to the gym = me being more tired then normal.
> although today was decent for going to the gym yesterday and killing the squats! haha (with my new found form)
> ...



Lol, awesome stuff! Thankfully i have a sit-down-all-fookin-day job. I say thankfully, its boring as piss.

And cool, the computer running good?

Things arent too bad over here. Though i think im coming down with tonsilitis


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Things arent too bad over here. Though i think im coming down with tonsilitis



Thats bad news Gaz. Hope it doesn't develop into full-blown tonsilitis - that's just nasty


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Thats bad news Gaz. Hope it doesn't develop into full-blown tonsilitis - that's just nasty



Me too.

Why do things happen all at once? Lol!


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, awesome stuff! Thankfully i have a sit-down-all-fookin-day job. I say thankfully, its boring as piss.
> 
> And cool, the computer running good?
> 
> Things arent too bad over here. Though i think im coming down with tonsilitis



Noooo! I hope it's not tonsilitis, I just got over a bout a while back myself. Best of luck to ya!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2007)

ReproMan said:


> Noooo! I hope it's not tonsilitis, I just got over a bout a while back myself. Best of luck to ya!



Haha, cheers dude!

Is tonsilitis contagious through the interweb?


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, cheers dude!
> 
> Is tonsilitis contagious through the interweb?



Thank God it's not!


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 9, 2007)

How do you do kneeling squats with dumbells?  

I wouldn't worry about your pullup numbers. 12 is still damn good. Ditto for the supine rows.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

katt said:


> yeah,,, I'm biding my time...
> 
> But as everyone that knows me.... I'm such an anal fuck....
> 
> oh god,,, don't run with that comment... it sounds really bad.. kinda


too late....too late....muhahahaha......


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> When she's unhealthy as hell, and probably has a load of bodyfat hanging around, she'll soon realise her mum doesnt know shit and come to you!
> 
> Just bide your time!


she probably also believes that she only wants to do cardio...to 'tone up'...not lift weights...'cause she doen'st want to 'get big' and 'muscley'


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 10, 2007)

It's interesting you should say that though. I went through a phase about 2 years ago of lifting weights pretty regularly, without having the benefit of any of this knowledge that i have now. And i had to stop because i was getting very bulky up top, around my shoulders and that.

Now when i say bulky, i don't mean muscular - i could've handled that. What happened was that the muscle i was building was pushing my fat out so i didn't look muscular at all, i just looked big and fat (i was quite fat though!). So for that reason i stopped with the weights, i thought i was getting 'too big'.

If i'd known what i do now, i wouldn't have stopped lifting and just lost some of the fat, to reveal what was probably a reasonable amount of muscle.

So i can identify with some of the 'too big' theory, but it can be solved with a little knowledge! Ahhh, the benefit of hindsight!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> How do you do kneeling squats with dumbells?
> 
> I wouldn't worry about your pullup numbers. 12 is still damn good. Ditto for the supine rows.



I have the dumbells either side of me on the floor, grab them, and start the positive portion of the lift. There is a slight risk of bending the lumbar if you dont have them positioned right when you pick them up, but as long as your back is straight its not really an issue.

And thanks . I just wish i could do 18 again, lol. Though i WAS 160lbs then...eh. Supines are great though, i was shocked i could manage so many. By all my calculations that was about 4 reps above what my bodyweight max should be


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> she probably also believes that she only wants to do cardio...to 'tone up'...not lift weights...'cause she doen'st want to 'get big' and 'muscley'



I think ive started to push that idea out of my girlfriend's head now. Shes started to do light weights a few times a week as well as her cardio, lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I think ive started to push that idea out of my girlfriend's head now. Shes started to do light weights a few times a week as well as her cardio, lol.


its a start!
How 'bout showing her Sam's pic....she's got great lines!


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

good gawd,, girls!    

Ok,,, so how hard do I have to push myself, how much food and how many drugs do I have to take to get this big???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Just looking through the posts i made in this journal a year ago, and ive seemingly put on 13lbs this year!

177lbs - 190lbs!

Way-haaaay!

Next up, 200


----------



## katt (Aug 10, 2007)

Way to go Gazzy!!!   Woot Woot


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

katt said:


> Way to go Gazzy!!!   Woot Woot



Katt is a train, now? 



Thanks, it s been a hard time coming, but im finally within shooting distance of that 200lbs. Its been a goal of mine for a LONG time 

Ever since i weighed 112lbs...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Rehab Program - Week 2 : Day 3 (Cardio = HIIT)*

Stationary Bike x6:
30sec Level 5 (Recovery)
30sec Level 15 (Heartrate 173)

TOTAL = 6 Minutes

*Warmdown - Mobility*

Ys - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Forearms
Hams x 3
Quads
Calves

*Core Work*

Crunches - 2x25 @ 20sec rest

30sec Rest

Supermans - 1x45sec hold

***

Stayed in the gym far too long talking to people. I must have been in there about 25-30 mins longer, haha. Just talking about strongman competitions and advising one of the trainers of a few movements he could use with kettlebells .

Fun stuff. Dont do cardio too often (before this program) so its something i expect im not to hot on. Todays was brutal, never done HIIT before. My legs were absolutely dead after that 6 minutes and the sweat was just pouring off me...

Great!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 10, 2007)

nice workout man

I've never tried the HIIT yet, but it does sound brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man
> 
> I've never tried the HIIT yet, but it does sound brutal!



Thanks dude.

Ill tell you this - bring a towel!


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> its a start!
> How 'bout showing her Sam's pic....she's got great lines!



Aww, I must've missed this. You're so kind!  

So Gaz, almost at 200lb huh? That's pretty incredible actually. Whats your bf% at the moment? Are you gonna really push for 200lb or just continue as you are and wait for it to come?


----------



## katt (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> and wait for it to come?



mmmm... I'm thinking he's always waiting for that...

oops!... Did I just say that???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Aww, I must've missed this. You're so kind!
> 
> So Gaz, almost at 200lb huh? That's pretty incredible actually. Whats your bf% at the moment? Are you gonna really push for 200lb or just continue as you are and wait for it to come?



Once im better im starting a new journal and going Hypertrophy all the way, i really wanna push up to 200 and beyond, lol .

200-210 with 12-14% BF would do me just fine.

Im probably at about 14% right now. You can see the top abs somewhat, but the lower part is rather chubby and i have a little extra on the hips, haha.

Ive never been bothered with my BF anyways. My girlfriend on the other hand still wishes i was 170lbs with 10% because i was ripped as hell . I dunno how she'll react when i start putting on size again, shes not really into the heavily muscular look...

Maybe she wont notice if i wear slightly bigger clothes, they say perception is everything


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

katt said:


> mmmm... I'm thinking he's always waiting for that...
> 
> oops!... Did I just say that???



Theres a double entendre in there somewhere, im sure of it


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice workout man
> 
> I've never tried the HIIT yet, but it does sound brutal!



HIIT is the business! I don't recommend it on a bike though. Try it on the rowing machine - you'll feel like your heart is about to leap out of your chest! 

My highest heart rate while doing HIIT - 180bpm (94%) . Fucking hell. I almost died!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> HIIT is the business! I don't recommend it on a bike though. Try it on the rowing machine - you'll feel like your heart is about to leap out of your chest!
> 
> My highest heart rate while doing HIIT - 180bpm (94%) . Fucking hell. I almost died!



I dunno, the bike was pretty knackering, haha. I would run, but my knees would never forgive me. I used to run a lot, and theyve never recovered from that.

Christ, 173 was bad enough


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 15, 2007)

I know - running is well tough. The main reason i rarely do HIIT on the treadmill is cos im terrified of falling off! Plus, the rowing machine is so much kinder on your joints as it's not weight-bearing.

You still suffering with your back?

I reckon, if you dress all in black, and stand in front of a black background, your g/f will never know the difference. You might have to cut all the labels out of your clothes though, just incase one day she's doing the ironing and sees you're now wearing XXXL shirts!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I would run, but my knees would never forgive me. I used to run a lot, and theyve never recovered from that.



How long did you run?  Both in terms of distance and in years?

I ask because I just started running.  My goal is just to run a good mile, about three times a week.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> How long did you run?  Both in terms of distance and in years?
> 
> I ask because I just started running.  My goal is just to run a good mile, about three times a week.



I used to do a bit of everything through school, nothing near competition level outside school, but i wasnt too bad at 100m when i was younger, but as i got older i did mainly 800/1600m, and cross-country running with the best result being about 27th out of 200 (Something like 6 miles? I cant remember...).

I used to run with friends after school for just fitness and something to do for about a year, we'd run 3 miles with a 2:00min break every mile. The best we did it in was about 25 minutes though, haha.

Running is quite fun technique is a lot of it and is probably where i went wrong if im honest, i got water on the knee every time i went out - even if it was just ten minutes, thats why i stopped.

Thats good you're going for that though, i think thats an acheivable goal. Where are you at right now?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I know - running is well tough. The main reason i rarely do HIIT on the treadmill is cos im terrified of falling off! Plus, the rowing machine is so much kinder on your joints as it's not weight-bearing.
> 
> You still suffering with your back?
> 
> I reckon, if you dress all in black, and stand in front of a black background, your g/f will never know the difference. You might have to cut all the labels out of your clothes though, just incase one day she's doing the ironing and sees you're now wearing XXXL shirts!



Haha, sex may be a problem...i have to be naked for that. Hmmmm...

I agree though, the treadmill is bloody terrifying! Its a catch 22 - run on the concrete and mess my knees up, or run on the treadmill an smash my face into the control console...

Ill try the rower though, thanks for the tip 

Back is getting a tad better (touch wood). We'll see how it goes i guess


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I used to do a bit of everything through school, nothing near competition level outside school, but i wasnt too bad at 100m when i was younger, but as i got older i did mainly 800/1600m, and cross-country running with the best result being about 27th out of 200 (Something like 6 miles? I cant remember...).
> 
> I used to run with friends after school for just fitness and something to do for about a year, we'd run 3 miles with a 2:00min break every mile. The best we did it in was about 25 minutes though, haha.
> 
> Running is quite fun technique is a lot of it and is probably where i went wrong if im honest, i got water on the knee every time i went out - even if it was just ten minutes, thats why i stopped.



Thanks for the info. I'll make sure to learn proper running form.  Thanks for sparing me the wear and tear.



Gazhole said:


> Thats good you're going for that though, i think thats an acheivable goal. Where are you at right now?



Right now, I can make it from the house to the car.

I can run about 30% (non-consecutive) of a mile and walk the rest in about 12 minutes.  I didn't have my stopwatch on me when I went out, but I'll know for sure tonight.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the info. I'll make sure to learn proper running form.  Thanks for sparing me the wear and tear.
> 
> Right now, I can make it from the house to the car.
> 
> I can run about 30% (non-consecutive) of a mile and walk the rest in about 12 minutes.  I didn't have my stopwatch on me when I went out, but I'll know for sure tonight.



No worries, i wish i could be of some useful help on technique, but i just dont know any, lol.

A good pair of running shoes is also a great investment. Regular "sneakers" dont usually cut it because they arent designed to properly absorb the impact of the floor, or support the right part of your feet.

My girlfriend runs quite a lot, and she had really bad plantar fasciitis last year which didnt come back once she bought a proper pair of shoes.

Obviously do warmups + warmdowns too, perhaps put in some stretches for the bottom of the foot to help stave off that plantar fasciitis aswell.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No worries, i wish i could be of some useful help on technique, but i just dont know any, lol.
> 
> A good pair of running shoes is also a great investment. Regular "sneakers" dont usually cut it because they arent designed to properly absorb the impact of the floor, or support the right part of your feet.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info, yet again!  Yep, I plan on doing warmups and cool downs.  Right now, I jog very lightly to the point where I start running, about a quarter mile.  My cool down is the same going back, but finalling getting down a brisk walk, followed by some stretching.

I have a $120 pair of Mizuno Wave Runner Ascends.  I can feel the difference in quality when I run compared to basic sneakers.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Thanks for the info, yet again!  Yep, I plan on doing warmups and cool downs.  Right now, I jog very lightly to the point where I start running, about a quarter mile.  My cool down is the same going back, but finalling getting down a brisk walk, followed by some stretching.
> 
> I have a $120 pair of Mizuno Wave Runner Ascends.  I can feel the difference in quality when I run compared to basic sneakers.



I did a google image search for your sneakers and this came up:







Hmmmm 

But yeah, sounds good. Do you do any ballistic stretching beforehand/static stretching afterwards? Cowpimp's thread on that stuff is awesome, i swear by those warmups, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> HIIT is the business! I don't recommend it on a bike though. Try it on the rowing machine - you'll feel like your heart is about to leap out of your chest!
> 
> My highest heart rate while doing HIIT - *180bpm *(94%) . Fucking hell. I almost died!



wow, that is crazy! 3 beats a second!...the highest I have ever had my heart rate was around 165 lol. yeah I find biking at a vigorous pace KILLS my knees.

Gaz, that picture is hilarious. it would make a sweet avy! lol


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> wow, that is crazy! 3 beats a second!...the highest I have ever had my heart rate was around 165 lol. yeah I find biking at a vigorous pace KILLS my knees.
> 
> Gaz, that picture is hilarious. it would make a sweet avy! lol



Take it with my blessing, sir


----------



## vortrit (Aug 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


>



I've got to get me some of those!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I've got to get me some of those!


 
I hear the godzilla steak is high in protein.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Hi Gazzy - how are the workouts going???


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Gazzy - how are the workouts going???


 
Lol, Gazzy. Hey Katty  

Havent been doing anything this week, after Weights, Swimming, and HIIT last week it all flared up again so i decided to back off.

Got another osteopath appointment on saturday - hopefully my last - so im hoping to get back into the swing of things on Monday.

Wish me luck!

How are you doing?


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, Gazzy. Hey Katty
> 
> Havent been doing anything this week, after Weights, Swimming, and HIIT last week it all flared up again so i decided to back off.
> 
> ...




Good luck with that! Hopefully it will get better soon!

I'm doing well,,, ready to start cutting again and starting the cardio back up again.  I'm feeling a little uncomfortable with the "fat pad" I have right now.

But,, it's all a process, right?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 16, 2007)

Thanks, i hope it gets better soon too! I need to lift consarn it!

Haha, i know you mean on the fat thing, im sure you'll get rid of it soon enough though!

Whats your training program gonna look like while you're cutting?


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks, i hope it gets better soon too! I need to lift consarn it!
> 
> Haha, i know you mean on the fat thing, im sure you'll get rid of it soon enough though!
> 
> Whats your training program gonna look like while you're cutting?



I'm trying to figure that out right now.  I will probably just stay with my push/pull/legs routine.. and try to maintain my weights as much as I can while I'm cutting.  The diet will probably go back to higher protein,, maybe to the 50/30/20.. it worked good last time.   

If you have any suggestions, throw them out there!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 16, 2007)

hope everything's going good for ya Gaz, and goodluck with your appointment.


----------



## Double D (Aug 17, 2007)

Hi Gaz I will probably just follow your journal over there for the most part.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

^ Yeah, thats cool. I double post everything anyway pretty much .

***

Just got back from the osteopath - things are still improving, he said i should come back in a month and after that i should be fine. Yippee!

Decided to do a similar program to what im on now in rehab, but with the push/pull/legs split since theres less leg work (unbalanced, but doctors orders call for less stress on the lower back which leg work has a tendancy to go against).

High reps again, 2x20 i expect. May throw in some light cardio for shits and giggles, LOTS of mobility + flexibility...erm. Yeah, i think thats about it really! I shall be trying to keep that up for a month!

Probably Push/Legs one week, and Pull/Legs the next week alternating.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just looking through the posts i made in this journal a year ago, and ive seemingly put on 13lbs this year!
> 
> 177lbs - 190lbs!
> 
> ...



Cool, we're at the same weight and have about the same PR's although your deadlifts are far superior. I did some yesterday, but have been laying off mostly due to my foot injury. I've never actually done a dead for PR either.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Cool, we're at the same weight and have about the same PR's although your deadlifts are far superior. I did some yesterday, but have been laying off mostly due to my foot injury. I've never actually done a dead for PR either.



Hey, i didnt know we basically the same level! Thats pretty cool .

And my lifts probably arent as good as they were after this whole back scenario. I wont bee doing anything heavier than 6-8 reps for a long while now, let alone 1RM attempts.

I hope ill get some PRs still, but they wont me 100% Maxs for a long while, if ever.

What are your PRs atm anyway? Deadlift 1RMs are both one of the most physically demanding, and one of the most exhilirating things i've ever done. Its such a great feeling lifting that much weight, i miss it!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hey, i didnt know we basically the same level! Thats pretty cool .
> 
> And my lifts probably arent as good as they were after this whole back scenario. I wont bee doing anything heavier than 6-8 reps for a long while now, let alone 1RM attempts.
> 
> ...




Bench Press 210 lbs. / 95.45 kg.

Squats 258 lbs. / 117.27 kg.

Deadlift - I don't know because I've never tried and with my foot problem I may not try for awhile.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Bench Press 210 lbs. / 95.45 kg.
> 
> Squats 258 lbs. / 117.27 kg.
> 
> Deadlift - I don't know because I've never tried and with my foot problem I may not try for awhile.



Lol, you werent kidding, those are scarily close numbers!

Its best not to risk it if you have problems, thats a good call.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, you werent kidding, those are scarily close numbers!
> 
> Its best not to risk it if you have problems, thats a good call.




Yeah, I'd hate to hurt it worse.

For some reason I thought you were a lot bigger than me from the looks of your pics I've seen. Maybe I'm bigger than I thought...


----------



## vortrit (Aug 18, 2007)

By the way, how long have you been lifting?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I'd hate to hurt it worse.
> 
> For some reason I thought you were a lot bigger than me from the looks of your pics I've seen. Maybe I'm bigger than I thought...



How tall are you? If you're taller then ill obviously be bigger with the same amount of weight, since theres a more condensed distribution of the mass over my frame.

But no, im not particularly big. Certainly not now, i look like shit now. Havent trained properly for over a month. My legs are now nonexistent, and my upper body is just shite .


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> By the way, how long have you been lifting?



Really seriously only since just before the start of this journal, but altogether probably about three and a half years.

You?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 19, 2007)

As long as you're eating right and doing some form of physical exercise, you shouldn't be losing much if any muscle mass. You'll definitely _feel_ smaller though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 19, 2007)

hey man, good to hear you're on the mend!


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> How tall are you? If you're taller then ill obviously be bigger with the same amount of weight, since theres a more condensed distribution of the mass over my frame.
> 
> But no, im not particularly big. Certainly not now, i look like shit now. Havent trained properly for over a month. My legs are now nonexistent, and my upper body is just shite .



6 foot tall. Maybe a quarter inch less or so technically, but I usually just round it off to 6 foot. My legs don't look as good either because of the foot problems, but not terrible. My upper body is pretty good though.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Really seriously only since just before the start of this journal, but altogether probably about three and a half years.
> 
> You?



Only a year and a month seriously. I lifted some before that and did some exersise, but just small stuff at home, and only a few months of that.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> As long as you're eating right and doing some form of physical exercise, you shouldn't be losing much if any muscle mass. You'll definitely _feel_ smaller though.



I've got the food as "the same" as i can keep it, im just not hungry enough when im not training hard, lol.

Thats the problem though, i havent really been doing much exercise at all. This week i havent done anything apart from moderate stretching.

Stupid body...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, good to hear you're on the mend!



Thanks man  ill be up to speed in no time - i hope!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> 6 foot tall. Maybe a quarter inch less or so technically, but I usually just round it off to 6 foot. My legs don't look as good either because of the foot problems, but not terrible. My upper body is pretty good though.



Ah, thatll be why then - im 5'10" so a few inches shorter than thou.

My legs were getting pretty good, but now. Pff.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah, thatll be why then - im 5'10" so a few inches shorter than thou.
> 
> My legs were getting pretty good, but now. Pff.



I was pretty sure you looked bigger. I mean not a giant difference but definatly bigger.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 19, 2007)

Yeah, my doctor said doing legs was fine. I've been doing them but not seriously enough. I'm going to work on them more again starting this week.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 20, 2007)

Hey Gaz! When you hitting the gym this week?

High reps huh? Thats gonna hurt!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, my doctor said doing legs was fine. I've been doing them but not seriously enough. I'm going to work on them more again starting this week.



Its a good call, everything to do with your training and general posture will benefit from training legs. Just know your limits, man. Im sure youll do great, you seem to know what you're about


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Rehab Program Reloaded - Week 1 : Day 1 (Weights = Upper Push)*

Bench Press - 20, 20 @ x2 22KG / 48.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Dips - 16+4, 14 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Flat Flys - 18, 18 @ x2 16KG / 35.2lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Overhead Press - 20, 20 @ x2 12KG / 26.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Skullcrushers - 20, 20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Chest Pullovers - 20, 20 @ 12.5KG / 27.5lbs BB (1:30 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility*

Ys - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Forearms
Hams
Quads
Calves

***

Not bad. Not bad at all. This was one step away from a newbie-style (chest/tris) workout though so i felt a little dirty once id finished...

Back was fine (touch wood). We'll see what happens tomorrow.

Im kinda knackered, lol. Drawing a blank on the old words...high reps hurt though, ill say that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Sorry in advance, but what was your injury?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice looking workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Sorry in advance, but what was your injury?



Lol, no need to apologise.

It was a sacro-ilac (spelling) strain down the right side of my back. Tight hamstrings + bad form + too much weight + bulgarian squats = a massive pull that fucked up my lower back, right lat, and right shoulder, and pulled my spine here there and everywhere 

Getting better now though, thank god. One more appointment with the osteopath and some careful training and ill (hopefully) be right as rain. 

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workout.



Cheers man


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

'atta boy Gaz! 

as Ranier Wolfcastle on the Simpsons would say "Up and at them!" lol


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, no need to apologise.
> 
> It was a sacro-ilac (spelling) strain down the right side of my back. Tight hamstrings + bad form + too much weight + bulgarian squats = a massive pull that fucked up my lower back, right lat, and right shoulder, and pulled my spine here there and everywhere
> 
> ...



Sounds painful.  I'm sorry to hear it, glad you're transitioning back into the grind so well.

I'm doing well, training has been exceptional all summer.  I think that has a lot to do with getting some sleep.  

Any plans for what you want to do when you're 100%?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 21, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 'atta boy Gaz!
> 
> as Ranier Wolfcastle on the Simpsons would say "Up and at them!" lol



up and atom! 

haha.  great episode.


----------



## katt (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Gazzy!  Good workout,,, hope your back gets better... 

Don't you know by now to not throw the weight around ?  haha


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> up and atom!
> 
> haha.  great episode.



yeah, friggin hilarious episode.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

I





soxmuscle said:


> Sounds painful.  I'm sorry to hear it, glad you're transitioning back into the grind so well.
> 
> I'm doing well, training has been exceptional all summer.  I think that has a lot to do with getting some sleep.
> 
> Any plans for what you want to do when you're 100%?


 
It wasnt the most painful thing ever, just enough pain to make movin around a task and a half, lol. Its early days yet, but i hope im getting back into it okay.

Good to here your training is going well, i always find my workouts suck when im tired aswell. What are your goals?

Atm im planning to get back all the muscle mass i lost, so im going totally hypertrophy for a little while. Hopefully get myself upto 200-210lbs BW. I think i can do it...lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> up and atom!
> 
> haha.  great episode.





Scarface30 said:


> yeah, friggin hilarious episode.




MY EYES! THE GOGGLES - THEY DO NOTHIIIIIING!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 21, 2007)

katt said:


> Hey Gazzy!  Good workout,,, hope your back gets better...
> 
> Don't you know by now to not throw the weight around ?  haha



I want to stop, but like a great many things - i am addicted to it .

Cheers though, my shoulders were so beat up last night, haha.

How you doing, Katty?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I
> 
> It wasnt the most painful thing ever, just enough pain to make movin around a task and a half, lol. Its early days yet, but i hope im getting back into it okay.
> 
> ...



Muscle memory, you'll be back to the glory days in no time.

I don't really have concrete goals like say the town whore who wants to drop five pounds.  I guess my goals are to get as freakishly big as I can get while staying lean (went up to 185 in the past and was borderline "too thick.") all the while being able to pick up heavy ass shit.  I'm close to a three times my body weight deadlift, so thats certainly something I'm fighting for.  I'm also close to benching 100 pounds more than I weigh, thats another one.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 25, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raise - 1x12 Per Leg
Inch Worms - 1x5
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 Per Side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 Per Leg
Sitting Front Bends - 1x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 Per Arm Per Direction

*Rehab Program Reloaded - Week 1 : Day 3 (Weights = Upper Pull)*

Pullups - 10, 10 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Supine Rows - 13+4, 9+4+3 @ BW (1:30 RI)

T-Bar Rows - 20, 20 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Incline Rows - 20, 20 (Per Arm) @ x1 12KG / 26.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Curls - 20, 20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB (1:30 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility
*
Ys - 2x12 (10sec RI)
Hip Circles - 2x30 (10sec RI)
Ankle Mobility - 2x12 per leg (10sec RI)
Side Lunge Stretches - 2x12 per side (10sec RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Neck
Traps
Back
Tris
Shoulders
Chest
Biceps
Forearms
Hams
Quads
Calves

***

I didnt expect this to go well today at all. Having a back injury, youd think (and be right) that my back would be my most deteriorated area in terms of athletic performance.

Still, it wasnt AWFUL. Considering i was in a rush since i was going out with friends tonight, i may have cut the rest between sets/exercises a little short which more than likely had SOMETHING to do with my poor showing on the first two exercises...

Not that im making excuses, it was god-awful. Especially the Supines...

I was totally fried by the end though, and fast looking like i was gonna be late. Thankfully i was on time, and it was a good night. On the drive back we had too many people in the car, so one of them was in the boot (trunk) shouting for us to slow down.

So we went around a roundabout 4 times.

Bwahaha.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 25, 2007)

Sorry bro but I kicked the crap out of your squat PR the other day.

305 lbs. 

Nice looking workouts, as usual.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 25, 2007)

nothing wrong with that workout man when you're trying to take care of a back injury! 

looks great to me

lol, roundabouts are always fun hahah.


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 28, 2007)

*Rehab Program Reloaded!*

Love it!  

Take your time on Pull day - it'll come back to you in no time!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

Thanks all.

Will be posting again soon. Not really in a great place at the moment.

Stay positive!


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2007)

It's been four fucking days since you've posted a workout.

I hate you.


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's been four fucking days since you've posted a workout.
> 
> I hate you.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's been four fucking days since you've posted a workout.
> 
> I *fellate* you.


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


>



I might be in Europe next summer. 

Bad timing to mention this?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I might be in Europe next summer.
> 
> Bad timing to mention this?



Why would it be?

Where in Europe?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Why would it be?



It came right after your post of "fellate". 



Gazhole said:


> Where in Europe?



My goal is to hit London and the country-side in Italy, for starters.


----------



## katt (Aug 29, 2007)

Europe....?  I wanna go!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It came right after your post of "fellate".



Again, why is this bad? 




DOMS said:


> My goal is to hit London and the country-side in Italy, for starters.



Sounds good. I went to London on the weekend, its still just as complicated as i remember it, haha. Im not a city-boy at all .


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 29, 2007)

katt said:


> Europe....?  I wanna go!!!



I smell an IM expedition...


----------



## SamEaston (Aug 30, 2007)

What did you do in London Gaz?

Something ridiculously touristy?


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

katt said:


> Europe....?  I wanna go!!!



I'm going with my sister (yuppie scum).  She's been a bunch of time (her husband loves to go to Ibiza).


----------



## DOMS (Aug 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Again, why is this bad?




I just don't want to break your heart. 



Gazhole said:


> Sounds good. I went to London on the weekend, its still just as complicated as i remember it, haha. Im not a city-boy at all .



I am a big city boy.  I grew up in Los Angeles.  Granted, LA isn't quite as populous (7.5 mil. vs. 3.8 mil), or as dense, as London, but it's not small by any means.  Hell, where I'm living now, Utah, only has 2.2 million people _in the entire state_!

Kill me now...


----------



## katt (Aug 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'm going with my sister (yuppie scum).  She's been a bunch of time (her husband loves to go to Ibiza).




Ok that's it!!!!   Ibiza is my number 1 choice for our next vacation... give me some insider tips!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2007)

how's the back treatin' ya man?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> What did you do in London Gaz?
> 
> Something ridiculously touristy?



Pretty much! We went around the park, Trafalgar Square, Big Ben/Parliament, Downing Street, The Museum to look at the purty Dinosaurs (i love dinos...).

It was a great day .


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> how's the back treatin' ya man?



Iffy, man. Lol.

I should be fine in a little while, though. Its amazing how serious an injury this was. Ive lost about a stone (14lbs) through inactivity


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2007)

*Holy Lifestyle Change, Batman!*

So, a fairly large announcement for me here.

For the last six months or so my job has gotten really crappy. Ive been pushed around different sections doing jobs that are meant for people on a few grand more than me, salary-wise. The work has been uniformly uninspiring, and ive been left with the constant feeling that im wasting my time there. I dont want to do this for a living, so why am i doing it now? Its not and "interim" job if you have nothing to lead into.

The last two weeks have gotten unbearable so i decided to do something about it. This last week i've been stressed as hell writing out applications, researching, and sorting out everything - to go to university.

This is pretty weird, since ive always said i totally didnt want to go. Nothing like a vision of a life-time of misery in a job you hate to open your eyes, huh?

You wanna know the best part?

I got in!

For the next four years i'll be living in bonnie Cardiff doing a degree in Sports Biomedicine and Nutrition, and engaging in that fun student activity called "Lets live off £20 a week and see who starves first!".

So yeah, handing in my resignation at work today, i will be finishing on Friday the 14th, and leaving for my as-yet-unbooked accomodation a few days after that.

Its been stressful as anything ive ever experienced, ive yelled at just about everybody im close to which i basically never do, and ive still got a lot to do, but this is the first step towards a career i actually care about.

I need sleep...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 5, 2007)

that's awesome to hear man!...not the stress, but that you got into university. it only takes a crap ass job to realize you need do something, eh?

it's nothing to worry about though, trust me. if you're as passionate as I take you for with sports medicine and nutrition you wont mind studying for it at all, and you'll really enjoy it all the way through. just think how much more knowledge you'll have for your this area. that always pushes me, that and the fact that when I get out I'll be doing something I love instead of a shitty job.


----------



## DOMS (Sep 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Pretty much! We went around the park, Trafalgar Square, Big Ben/Parliament, Downing Street, The Museum to look at the *purty *Dinosaurs (i love dinos...).
> 
> It was a great day .



Good...Lord...  You're your county's hicks.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that's awesome to hear man!...not the stress, but that you got into university. it only takes a crap ass job to realize you need do something, eh?
> 
> it's nothing to worry about though, trust me. if you're as passionate as I take you for with sports medicine and nutrition you wont mind studying for it at all, and you'll really enjoy it all the way through. just think how much more knowledge you'll have for your this area. that always pushes me, that and the fact that when I get out I'll be doing something I love instead of a shitty job.


 
Thanks dude 

Its just such a huge change its shocking, haha.

But you're right, im not gonna stay in a shitty job all my life. I need to do something that isnt a waste of my time. I know what you mean, when you're into something its not work - you actually WANT to learn more about it. Thats half the reason for me choosing this course, i think its something that could benefit me as well as my career.

Eating is gonna be a struggle on my budget, but im obviously still gonna keep the training throughout. Its gonna be tough, hopefully this journal will prove interesting reading for the next four years!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Good...Lord... You're your county's hicks.


 
I'd like you to meet mah wife an' mah sister...here she comes now!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I'd like you to meet mah wife an' mah sister...here she comes now!





My dad, who's also my favorite uncle...


----------



## SamEaston (Sep 7, 2007)

Gaz - what can i say. Well done you. It's a big decision to make and it's gonna be hard as hell, but nothing thats worth doing is ever easy!

Good job mate, you're gonna do fine. 

Oh, and you'll LOVE uni!!

Funny mentioning about Ibiza, Im going there next year. I say next year, because it's going to take a full year to save up for it! Party on!!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 19, 2007)

So, uni is going well so far, not that i have actually done anything yet...

Have to find a gym down here in Cardiff then ill be going back to it.

Wootage!


----------



## katt (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Gaz!!!

Yeah, eating is going to be tough,, it's kinda expensive and I can imagine going to school and fitting it in between classes is a rough go... but,, 

you can dooo eettttt!!!


----------



## DOMS (Sep 19, 2007)

Yooo keeen doooo eeeettttt alllll niiiiight loooooong!


----------



## vortrit (Sep 19, 2007)

Nice to see your still alive!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2007)

how goes it Gaz?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 2, 2007)

Sorry to all for my cuntinuing silence (you see what i did there? ).

Yesterday i joined "Dave's Gym" down here in Cardiff. Great name, the people there seem to have a really good attitude, and the dumbells go up to 50KG or 110lbs for my Yankee bretheren 

This was the first workout, that i did yesterday. Im not keeping count but its been quite a stretch since i actually exercised intensely...and boy did it show...

*Warmup - Activation + Dynamic Flexibility

*Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side

*Workout A - "As if the warmup didnt make me sweat enough" (Fullbody)

*Plate Squats - 16, 16 (Arms length, not locked out) @ 15kg / 33lbs Plate (1:30 RI)

Dumbell Bench - 16, 10 @ x2 25Kg / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Dumbell Rows - 16 (per side) @ x1 15kg / 33lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Bent Over Dry Wretches - 1, 1, 3, 6, 2, 1, 1, 2 @ BW (0:08 - 0:30 RI variable)

*Warmdown

*I staggered back to my training partner's flat, drank some sports drink, and watches Scrubs for an hour. Then i went home and had some pasta.

***

Closing comments: It's going to be a long hard road out of hell...


----------



## katt (Oct 2, 2007)

yay!   Gaz Is Back!!!!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2007)

good to see you're back man! no worries you'll be back to the norm within no time! that workout is nothing to shrug off anyway after a long time off!

how are you liking classes so far?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> yay!   Gaz Is Back!!!!!





Thankyou, thankyou. Though im back like Superman coming back as Clark Kent - I am but a shadow of my former self.

It was good to sweat again though 

Hows you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good to see you're back man! no worries you'll be back to the norm within no time! that workout is nothing to shrug off anyway after a long time off!
> 
> how are you liking classes so far?



Thanks dude! I hope i get back to normal, will be trying another session with further reduced weights later on today i expect.

Classes are pretty good so far. The first year is nothing to do with exercise science or anything, just a base in basic sciences like biol, chem, biochem and stuff. Pretty interesting though 

Hows things?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> yay!   Gaz Is Back!!!!!



BTW - i just posted this exact same phrase over at your journal at EB. 

Get out of my mind Katt!


----------



## katt (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hows you?



I'm good,,,  in a little bit of a funk today, kinda plateaued on my diet and I can't get the scale to move.. it's frustrating.

Huntings next week and the forcast says all rain... do you even imagine how it is to hunt in the rain?  It's not good..... I'm crossing my fingers that the weather will clear up, because I really don't know if I can mentally handle it at this point.  Not 10 days of it anyway.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude! I hope i get back to normal, will be trying another session with further reduced weights later on today i expect.
> 
> Classes are pretty good so far. The first year is nothing to do with exercise science or anything, just a base in basic sciences like biol, chem, biochem and stuff. Pretty interesting though
> 
> Hows things?



that's good to hear! when you find something interesting it makes it that much easier to study. yeah first year basic stuff kind of sucks because it is such a wide variety, but you learn what you like and don't like and then 2nd year concentrate more on what you want to do.

things aren't bad for me, training still the same as normal, different techniques though. school is getting more interesting too. Thanksgiving this weekend so I have an extra day off, but I wont stuff myself too much! lol


----------



## vortrit (Oct 3, 2007)

It's great to have you back. I'll bet you'll pick everything back up in the gym in no time at all.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Sorry to all for my cuntinuing silence (you see what i did there? ).
> 
> Yesterday i joined "Dave's Gym" down here in Cardiff. Great name, the people there seem to have a really good attitude, and the dumbells go up to 50KG or 110lbs for my Yankee bretheren
> 
> ...


Who is this guy posting in Gaz's journal?  Could it be that the one and only Gaz is back to dine at the table of the painful meals of the ubber strong?

Good to see you throwing heavy shit around again Gaz!!!  Welcome home.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thankyou, thankyou. Though im back like Superman coming back as Clark Kent - I am but a shadow of my former self.



Don't sweat that.  I came back from my HIT weak as shit.  A month later I'm busting PRs and so will you!


----------



## KickNit (Oct 3, 2007)

Can someone explain to me what rack deads are?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> BTW - i just posted this exact same phrase over at your journal at EB.
> 
> Get out of my mind Katt!



Haha, well thankyou here aswell 

Maybe you two are split personalities of someone called KattEaston...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

katt said:


> I'm good,,,  in a little bit of a funk today, kinda plateaued on my diet and I can't get the scale to move.. it's frustrating.
> 
> Huntings next week and the forcast says all rain... do you even imagine how it is to hunt in the rain?  It's not good..... I'm crossing my fingers that the weather will clear up, because I really don't know if I can mentally handle it at this point.  Not 10 days of it anyway.



Bleh, plateaus suck - never fear, we'll both break through im sure. Just a little Dedication and youll get through the wall. Try and look at every little area of your diet, obviously the more experienced you get the more the little things count. Look at olympic lifters - they train for years in a complicated cycle to put 2lbs onto their PRs.

Yeah, hunting generally must be a pretty gruelling thing after a while, though the weather would take away a large part of the fun of it i should imagine. Hope it clears up also. When you plan events, its annoying as piss to have to cancel at the last minute.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that's good to hear! when you find something interesting it makes it that much easier to study. yeah first year basic stuff kind of sucks because it is such a wide variety, but you learn what you like and don't like and then 2nd year concentrate more on what you want to do.
> 
> things aren't bad for me, training still the same as normal, different techniques though. school is getting more interesting too. Thanksgiving this weekend so I have an extra day off, but I wont stuff myself too much! lol



Yeah, i agree. You need to enjoy what you're doing, thats why im here. I hated my job and it wasnt leading to anything that would make me particularly happy in the future.

Glad training is going well, load up on that Turkey protein as much as you can


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

vortrit said:


> It's great to have you back. I'll bet you'll pick everything back up in the gym in no time at all.



Thanks man  today it was easier than that last time, so heres hoping the curve will continue upwards!

Hows the training?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Who is this guy posting in Gaz's journal?  Could it be that the one and only Gaz is back to dine at the table of the painful meals of the ubber strong?
> 
> Good to see you throwing heavy shit around again Gaz!!!  Welcome home.



 you sound like a viking in that first part, a bodybuilding viking...and with a name like Bonecrusher...are you an unknow norse God, and you're just not telling us?

I am back though, and already it feels like i never left. Its good to be back 

Hows life, BC?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Don't sweat that.  I came back from my HIT weak as shit.  A month later I'm busting PRs and so will you!



Heres hoping im as succesful as you a month on! Time to put the info ive learned from here to the test methinks.

Hows things in the world of DOMS?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

KickNit said:


> Can someone explain to me what rack deads are?



Probably should have gone in the training forum, but Rack Deads are deadlifts performed with the bar starting off on raised pins in a rack of variable height.

Some do them from knee height. Basically, in my understanding, theyre meant to be used much the same way as Floor Presses are for regular Bench - to strengthen a specific part of the lift by concentrating on only that part.

Hope that helps.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Heres hoping im as succesful as you a month on! Time to put the info ive learned from here to the test methinks.
> 
> Hows things in the world of DOMS?



Sick.  I've been sick since the Monday previous.  Heh, though I did hit a PR in Benching while ill.  But 9 days of poor sleep has taken its toll.  My hope is that I'll be well enough tomorrow to finish my second to last day of testing.

How're things going for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation + Dynamic Flexibility

*Supine Glute Bridges - 2x12
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg

*Workout - "Hmmm...i should probably buy protein..." (Fullbody)

*Resistance
Pullups - 8, 8 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Overhead Presses - 14, 14 @ x1 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Cardio

Stationary Bike - 5mins Warmup @ Level 3 (Maxed Out At 120 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins Work @ Level 10 (Maxed Out At 175 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins Warmdown @ Level 5 (Lowered To 130 HR)

Heartrates are only a rough guide, i dont really trust the readings on the machine itself.

*TOTAL GYM TIME = 56 Mins*

***

Not too bad today really. On the whey home i bought some protein (im so funny) Whey Maxx or something, supposedly quite popular in Canada. It was £60 for 10lbs bag so i thought id go for it. Ive budgeted for 2 shakes on training days (PreWO and PostWO) and one on rest days as an extra "meal". This will last me about 13 weeks, so thats pretty good methinks.

Guess my goal of getting to 200 may have to go on hold for now. At least untill i can budget better for food, and/or find a job that fits in with my lecture schedule.

We shall see.

Knackered now, but not dead like last time. I took the weights down another "level" and that seems to have done the trick. Will be keeping some sort of cardio in as a permenant fixture from now on. I need it.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Oct 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> you sound like a viking in that first part, a bodybuilding viking...and with a name like Bonecrusher...are you an unknown norse God, and you're just not telling us?
> 
> I am back though, and already it feels like i never left. Its good to be back
> 
> Hows life, BC?



Haha ... just call me Loki.



> Hows life, BC?



Killer.  I'm on a plyo routine for another week before I break for 6 days


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 5, 2007)

Great Journal Gaz 

Im thinking of starting a Push/Pull/Legs so in raiding your journal of ideas. 

Do you have a link describing the Dynamic Flexibility you do at the start or does that come straight from insaide your head ?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2007)

BoneCrusher said:


> Killer.  I'm on a plyo routine for another week before I break for 6 days



Nice! Plyos are killer. Its far too easy to get worn out after a few sets of Jump Squats .

Hows the program working out?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> Great Journal Gaz
> 
> Im thinking of starting a Push/Pull/Legs so in raiding your journal of ideas.
> 
> Do you have a link describing the Dynamic Flexibility you do at the start or does that come straight from insaide your head ?



Thanks dude, i like my journal aswell - been running for a little while now!

Push/Pull/Legs isnt a bad split. Im thinking of going back on one once up back up to speed. If you need some ideas, bounce some off me 

Cowpimp did a sticky on warming up in the Training section about Dynamic Flexibility and stuff, its a good read.

I got a lot of info and movements off this site too: Tricks Tutorials.com

A whole tonne of stuff to sift through there. The warmups certainly do the trick. Remember to incorporate Static Stretching into your warmdowns aswell.

Hope that helps


----------



## vortrit (Oct 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  today it was easier than that last time, so heres hoping the curve will continue upwards!
> 
> Hows the training?




Excellent actually. I can't complain too much except still working around the foot, but other than that just great.

Nice looking workouts! Looks like your picking things back up (pun intended).


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Excellent actually. I can't complain too much except still working around the foot, but other than that just great.
> 
> Nice looking workouts! Looks like your picking things back up (pun intended).



Thats great to hear, im glad things are going good 

And thanks, lol. Its gonna be a while before i get back into the swing of things, but im still lifting and thats something to smile about after the last few months not doing anything


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, i like my journal aswell - been running for a little while now!
> 
> Push/Pull/Legs isnt a bad split. Im thinking of going back on one once up back up to speed. If you need some ideas, bounce some off me
> 
> ...



ye it does cheers mate


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Congrats on getting back into the swing of things, man!

You are one lucky bastard.  I'm still on the side-lines.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> ye it does cheers mate



No worries


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Congrats on getting back into the swing of things, man!
> 
> You are one lucky bastard.  I'm still on the side-lines.



Cheers man 

Ach, i totally feel what youre going through though, its all too fresh in my memory. Most frustrating thing in the world. Is there anything you can do about it?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers man
> 
> Ach, i totally feel what youre going through though, its all too fresh in my memory. Most frustrating thing in the world. Is there anything you can do about it?



I have a plan.  I'm going to drug the shit out of myself tonight.  I'll either end up in the hospital or get a good nights sleep.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 5, 2007)

nice job man slowly but surely soon going to be back to where you were - no problem!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 6, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I have a plan.  I'm going to drug the shit out of myself tonight.  I'll either end up in the hospital or get a good nights sleep.



 let me know how that works out - just in case my back starts playing up again.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nice job man slowly but surely soon going to be back to where you were - no problem!



 i hope so, its gonna be a bit of a challenge. I like that though, and to be honest it comes with the lifestyle, doesnt it?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> let me know how that works out - just in case my back starts playing up again.



I got some decent sleep.  I still woke up twice, but my longest stretch was 7 hours. w00t!


----------



## goob (Oct 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Plyos are killer. Its far too easy to get worn out after a few sets of Jump Squats .
> 
> Hows the program working out?


 
Amen to that.  I can run 8 miles, do 100m HIIT sprints and HIT workouts with no real problem, but 2 sets of 10 of those jump squats and I was in absolute bits.  In the space of 90 seconds I'd gone from fine, to looking like I'd just stepped out of a shower fully clothed.  Absolute torture.

I think when the devil eventually claims my soul, I will be subjected to a never ending pylometric routine to the tune of the Spice Girls greatest hits on repeat.


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

I havent had a chance to talk to you in a while. How are things?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> i hope so, its gonna be a bit of a challenge. I like that though, and to be honest it comes with the lifestyle, doesnt it?



haha, yeah it does come with the lifestyle..it took me a while to get into the groove, but I now have the hang of it. you'll be that groove in no time!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I got some decent sleep.  I still woke up twice, but my longest stretch was 7 hours. w00t!



7 hours does me for a night's sleep to be honest.

Its it getting any better?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Amen to that.  I can run 8 miles, do 100m HIIT sprints and HIT workouts with no real problem, but 2 sets of 10 of those jump squats and I was in absolute bits.  In the space of 90 seconds I'd gone from fine, to looking like I'd just stepped out of a shower fully clothed.  Absolute torture.
> 
> I think when the devil eventually claims my soul, I will be subjected to a never ending pylometric routine to the tune of the Spice Girls greatest hits on repeat.



 @ that last bit. That is pretty much my vision of Hell also. Oh dear God its terrifying...

I havent done Plyos for ages, i used to use them really frequently when i was doing the Circuit Training stuff. Great fun, but like you say they really fuck you up.

Hows your training going, man?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> I havent had a chance to talk to you in a while. How are things?



Hey DD 

Things are okay. Finding it a bit hard to adjust to this lifestyle, but hopefully its just a temporary thing. Not being able to afford to eat as much has really plummeted my weight. I dont have a scales but id be really surprised if i was above 180 right now.

Sigh.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 7, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> haha, yeah it does come with the lifestyle..it took me a while to get into the groove, but I now have the hang of it. you'll be that groove in no time!



Stop talking about my groove. We're a secret, remember?


----------



## Double D (Oct 7, 2007)

Things suck. The wife thinks I cheated on her and thats just not the case.


----------



## katt (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things suck. The wife thinks I cheated on her and thats just not the case.



Oh good gravy... why are people so insecure... that sucks!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things suck. The wife thinks I cheated on her and thats just not the case.



Ouch! Sorry to hear that brother.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats great to hear, im glad things are going good
> 
> And thanks, lol. Its gonna be a while before i get back into the swing of things, but im still lifting and thats something to smile about after the last few months not doing anything



Yeah, I hate not doing anything except when I'm at work. haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Double D said:


> Things suck. The wife thinks I cheated on her and thats just not the case.



Ach, ive been there before. That sucks, man.

Whats her "proof" of this? Unless she's just wildly accusing you with no reasons, which is even worse.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I hate not doing anything except when I'm at work. haha.





Crafty!


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 8, 2007)

what sort fo rep range are you doing Gaz?

I was told that between 8-12 for 3 sets was wrong in my last thread so what do you suggest for push/pull/legs ?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> what sort fo rep range are you doing Gaz?
> 
> I was told that between 8-12 for 3 sets was wrong in my last thread so what do you suggest for push/pull/legs ?



Depends on what your goals are really, but i will say this - There is no golden rep range for ANY goal. Louie Simmons (i think it was him) said "Everything works, but nothing works forever" and this is very true.

The best rep range is cycling between MULTIPLE rep ranges. This is called periodization, and is one of the most useful, and beneficial things you can ever learn to utilize. Basically, periodization is the planned fluctuation of one or more training variables to provide a unique stimulus.

There are far too many ways to list, i think there are probably unlimited combinations of all training variables, but look at everything you can change:

Exercises
Rest Intervals
Sets
Reps
Rep Tempo
Density
Intensity
Frequency
Volume
Training Split

And there are probably a few more that ive forgotten.

If you can set up a program that plans the fluctuations of these variables well, you are guaranteed results.

Cowpimp wrote some awesome stuff on Periodization in his stickies in the training forum, and if you pick a handful of journals and read through them youll see periodization in many flavours and colours in use in pretty much all of them.

So yeah, 3x12 is wrong, but only because thats ALL you were programming to do.

Atm because im coming off injury, im taking it slow and just using 2x12-14 at the moment. This may seem hypocritical when reading all the stuff i put above, but rules are made to be broken and injury and the early stages of training are two exceptions to this periodization rule.

The reason being that you need to learn/re-learn proper motor patterns, and raise your conditioning to a base level before you start to think about going nuts with heavier weights.

I wont be going below my 8RM for a good 6-8 months. Maybe even longer. Human tissue is a bitch when its injured 

Hope any of that helped in some way.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 8, 2007)

Learn from teh Gaz. Imitate teh Gaz. _Be_ teh Gaz.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Workout A - "There are two people fucking upstairs as i write this, lol" (Fullbody)

*Hyperextensions - 14, 14 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (1:30 RI)

Bent Over Rows - 14, 14 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Plate Squats - 14, 14 @ 15KG / 33lbs Plate (1:30 RI)

Single Arm Bench Press - 12, 12 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:30 RI)

*Cardio

*Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3 (145 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10 (175 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5 (160 HR)

*Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch (Each side)
Forward Neck Stretch
Overhead Tricep Stretch (Each arm)
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch (Each arm)
Forearm Stretch (Each arm)
Quad Stretch (Each leg)
Somatic Ham Stretch (Each leg)
Lying Ham Stretch (Each leg)
Calve Stretch (Each leg)

*TOTAL GYM TIME = 80-90 mins

****

Full-on session today. Was really pleased with it. Aching like shit now though, and it took a bit longer than id hoped, but the gym was busy as anything.

Was going for 14 reps on the single armed bench aswell, but since i had to move it last due to the lack of available benches, i guess i was fatigued from that. Didnt help that i had pulling going on beforehand, but ya pays ya money ya takes ya chance.

Time for some pasta...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Learn from teh Gaz. Imitate teh Gaz. _Be_ teh Gaz.





Sounds like a Nike advert...


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Stop talking about my groove. We're a secret, remember?



whoa...whoa..whoa I'm talking weightlifting groove here.. lol


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 8, 2007)

great workout though man

so have you changed your split around to a full body now instead of the upper/lower?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout though man
> 
> so have you changed your split around to a full body now instead of the upper/lower?



Cheers dude!

Yeah, i played around with a few things, and i thought this setup would be the most effective in terms of conditioning, while not stressing a particular plane of movement too much (and cause/exascerbate injuries).

The addition of cardio is just something ive been meaning to do for a while. Hell, im not getting any stronger cos i cant put that much stress on my back, and im sure as hell not getting any bigger cos of my ridiculous food intake atm, so i may aswell have a go at getting cut and boost my conditioning a bit


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Great session Gaz, very thourough.  Got to love those single arm bench presses, good numbers.

*


			
				Gaz said:
			
		


Workout A - "There are two people fucking upstairs as i write this, lol" (Fullbody)

Click to expand...

*


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> Great session Gaz, very thourough.  Got to love those single arm bench presses, good numbers.



Cheers goobster!

Kudos to the guy, he must have been jackhammering away for a good 20 minutes straight at one point, good stamina


----------



## goob (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers goobster!
> 
> Kudos to the guy, he must have been jackhammering away for a good 20 minutes straight at one point, good stamina


 
...sounds like a steady state man. Most girls prefer the old HIIT style, but they seem to get pissed when they catch me timing it.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

goob said:


> ...sounds like a steady state man. Most girls prefer the old HIIT style, but they seem to get pissed when they catch me timing it.





Its all in the intervals, buddy!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers dude!
> 
> Yeah, i played around with a few things



Really. That's information we don't need to know about.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really. That's information we don't need to know about.



How many do you think i have?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 9, 2007)

Solid workout, Gaz!

So, how do you like those One-arm Bench Presses?  Again, a simple modification to an exercise that turns it into something very different.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Solid workout, Gaz!
> 
> So, how do you like those One-arm Bench Presses?  Again, a simple modification to an exercise that turns it into something very different.



Cheers DOMS!

Yeah, theyre a really interesting exercise with one arm. Takes a lot more concentration to actually keep the form correct, and more importantly - stopping yourself from rolling off the damned bench .

One armed floor presses are one of my favourites aswell. If i want to blast my triceps those are the ones that really do the trick. Theres nowhere to run


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Depends on what your goals are really, but i will say this - There is no golden rep range for ANY goal. Louie Simmons (i think it was him) said "Everything works, but nothing works forever" and this is very true.
> 
> The best rep range is cycling between MULTIPLE rep ranges. This is called periodization, and is one of the most useful, and beneficial things you can ever learn to utilize. Basically, periodization is the planned fluctuation of one or more training variables to provide a unique stimulus.
> 
> ...




Thanks it does, and I love how I don???t have to ask you to elaborate.  

So basically what your saying is that cycling rep ranges from month to month is the best way to go?

Is from 4 right through to 12 a safe bet?

Well I have to be a pain in the ass and ask the next question how do you determine how many sets you do is that on a how good your feeling basis or are you again periodic with that as well? 

Sorry to bombard you with questions mate but you seem to have a good understanding of how to go about this split and with lifting in general.

Thanks for all the help so far.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 9, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> Thanks it does, and I love how I don???t have to ask you to elaborate.
> 
> So basically what your saying is that cycling rep ranges from month to month is the best way to go?
> 
> ...



Tis no problem. Thats what i love about the sport of lifting, no matter how big you are, how lean you are, or where your numbers are - those things can be taken away from you, but what youve LEARNED cant be. Anything you lose you can get back as long as you learn how you got it in the first place.

Cycling variables like sets/reps etc can be done on any basis you like. It can be as infrequent as program phases ranging from a few weeks in length to a month or two, or you can vary rep ranges on every single exercise within a session.

There are also a few methods you can employ to those ends aswell, like i said earlier - its a pretty rich tapestry of what you can put together. Browsing through the journals here, everybody has their own "style" of periodization. Its interesting to see so many perspectives and methods reaching the same goals.

A few simple ones are stuff like:

Week 1 - 2x14
Week 2 - 3x10
Week 3 - 4x6
Repeat

Thats sort of simple linear progression over training weeks.

Phase 1 (Weeks 1-4) - Conditioning - 2x14-18 Supersetted
Phase 2 (Weeks 5-8) - Hypertrophy - 4x6 with 4/1/1/1 rep tempo
Phase 3 (Weeks 9-12) - Strength - Main lifts working up to 1x1 PRs, accessory lifts 3x10 @ 12rm

Thats one i used to great effect, based off the Westside template for some of it. I made the best muscle gains thus far on that one. Pretty tough though.

Another one you could do is:

Movement 1 - Week 1 / 3x8, Week 2 / 2x20, Week 3 / 6x3.
Movement 2 - Week 1 / 6x3, Week 2 / 3x8, Week 3 / 2x20.
Movement 3 - Week 1 / 2x20, Week 2 / 6x3, Week 3 / 3x8.

Repeat for any other movements.

This one keeps the ranges cycling within one session, and varies them per exercise over a number of weeks.

Just a few ways you can vary Rep Ranges. Havent even looked at other variables yet, lol.

Basically just be inventive, mess about making programs that you have no intention of doing, just to see what you can come up with.

As for figuring out how much volume (sets) you can take per session - that just comes with experience. It also depends on how many days a week you are training, your conditioning, what rep ranges you are using (i can do many sets at low reps, but hardly any at high reps). Its a very personal thing, impossible for me to say.

Shoot for something between 10-20 total sets for a session. If it takes you longer than an hour to complete the weight training portion of a session, you're doing too much.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

So upon seeing an advert in Dave's Gym, im considering following it up and starting some MMA again.

Its a beginners class exclusively, and they also do private sessions but ill get into classes for free since its in my membership deal.

Obviously im not sure what kind of MMA it is, since i havent been yet, but it could be interesting. Only once a week on a thursday so, yeah. Hmmm...

Have tried MMA multiple times in the past, haha. I was pretty good at Judo as a kid, fought in some tourneys and got me an orange belt (which i cant remember getting, nor can i remember the entire comp where i earned it...i must have hit my head HARD that day...).

Then a few years ago i did some Kung Fu for a while, and left that because of school pressure and for one reason or another didnt take that up again.

We'll see, just want to do something interesting...


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Tis no problem. Thats what i love about the sport of lifting, no matter how big you are, how lean you are, or where your numbers are - those things can be taken away from you, but what youve LEARNED cant be. Anything you lose you can get back as long as you learn how you got it in the first place.
> 
> Cycling variables like sets/reps etc can be done on any basis you like. It can be as infrequent as program phases ranging from a few weeks in length to a month or two, or you can vary rep ranges on every single exercise within a session.
> 
> ...



Interesting that you say 6 reps for hypertrophy I was always led to believe that you went into the higher rep ranges for that.

Phase 3 (Weeks 9-12) - Strength - Main lifts working up to 1x1 PRs, 

Could this be replaced from time to time with a form of failure training even cuting the weeks down to 1 or 2 so not to burn out.The reason I ask is that the gym closest to me is just a local authority sports centre which doesnt go big for free weights its all machines and cardio stuff, its a 'Housewifes World' I call it.

I can always go for the 1 x 1 prs on the machines but thats cheating a bit as you always seem to lift more when using machines.

With the 

Phase 1 (Weeks 1-4) - Conditioning - 2x14-18 Supersetted
Phase 2 (Weeks 5-8) - Hypertrophy - 4x6 with 4/1/1/1 rep tempo
Phase 3 (Weeks 9-12) - Strength - Main lifts working up to 1x1 PRs, accessory lifts 3x10 @ 12rm

I assue you still went Push/Pull/Legs as the split for this?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Workout B - "My mother always said a man would fuck a snake if you held its head." (Fullbody)

*Zercher Squats - 14, 14 @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Wide Grip Pullups - 8, 8 @ BW (1:30 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Dips - 14, 14 @ BW (1:30 RI)

*Cardio

*Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3 (140 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10 (165 HR)
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5 (150 HR)

*Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch (Each side)
Forward Neck Stretch
Overhead Tricep Stretch (Each arm)
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch (Each arm)
Forearm Stretch (Each arm)
Quad Stretch (Each leg)
Somatic Ham Stretch (Each leg)
Lying Ham Stretch (Each leg)
Calve Stretch (Each leg)

*TOTAL GYM TIME = 87 mins

****

Another good session today. I felt totally zen after static stretching, if Saddam had walked in i would have given him a big ol' hug i felt so chilled out.

Noticed on Squats that when i went too low my lower back rounded a tad, have corrected it now. Just need to stay an inch or two higher and work up to my insane ATG from days of old.

Was only programmed to to 2x12 on Dips, wasnt sure how many i could do, so was stoked when i got an extra 2 reps on each set. Last rep on the second set was brutally slow. Stupid fatigue.

Another thing i noticed was that my heartrates were slightly lower today on Cardio - i guess that means im improving slightly. Yay me!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> Interesting that you say 6 reps for hypertrophy I was always led to believe that you went into the higher rep ranges for that.
> 
> Phase 3 (Weeks 9-12) - Strength - Main lifts working up to 1x1 PRs,
> 
> ...



Hypertrophy rep range is generally 6 - 12 i find, though i got the best hypertrophy from using TUT principles (the extended negatives and rep tempo manipulation). Really, Hypertrophy has more to do with your diet. Whats the use of stimulating muscle growth if theres nothing there to grow it with. Planting trees in nutrientless soil just doesnt work.

Im not a big fan of failure training, certainly not for strength. The point of strength training is to succesfully lift more weight, how are you going to do that by purposely training to failure? Plus it puts far too much stress on the nervous system if done too much, which will cause you to burn out quicker if anything.

Strength doesnt have to be 1x1 PR lifting. Strength phase can just be the phase in which you go for PRs, this can be at any rep range you want. Pick a few lifts, say 3 (one for each day) and use those as your main lifts. The first 3 weeks of the strength phase start at 3x10 (same as accesory lifts) and each week change the rep range to something lower (3x8, 4x6).

Then when you get to the final week, peak at 4x4 or something and get records on your 3 lifts. The accessory lifts (have about 3 of them or something) will stay at 3x10 for the whole phase.

If the weights at your gym dont go high enough for a 4x4 configuration, get a PR at some other rep range. Its all good.

And no, with that periodization i went with Upper/Lower. But theres no reason YOU cant use something similar with Push/Pull/Legs.

To be honest, unless youve been lifting solidly on these sorts of splits for a good few years, i wouldnt suggest 1x1 PRs or messing about with extended negatives. Theyre tough as hell, and if you're not experienced enough its easier to get overtrained, or worse yet - injured.

Hell, even 10+ year lifters get injured on 1RM lifts. Theres a reason why you can only lift certain weights for 1 rep - theyre fucking heavy.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hypertrophy rep range is generally 6 - 12 i find, though i got the best hypertrophy from using TUT principles (the extended negatives and rep tempo manipulation). Really, Hypertrophy has more to do with your diet. Whats the use of stimulating muscle growth if theres nothing there to grow it with. Planting trees in nutrientless soil just doesnt work.
> 
> Im not a big fan of failure training, certainly not for strength. The point of strength training is to succesfully lift more weight, how are you going to do that by purposely training to failure? Plus it puts far too much stress on the nervous system if done too much, which will cause you to burn out quicker if anything.
> 
> ...




ok mate thanks for the help ill let you know how its going hell I might even start a journal.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> ok mate thanks for the help ill let you know how its going hell I might even start a journal.



No worries at all man, always open for business 

If you dont start a journal im gonna start one for you


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

nice workouts.  looks like a really good/structured routine.. i should have been following along earlier


----------



## goob (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice workout Gaz.  14 rep Dip sets are really tough. Pullups look strong too. 

It's a great when your heartrate stays low for cardio, no more heart attack man red face of death.  This time last year after a cardio session, you could of powered a small city from the heat generated off my face.  If I stood next to a white wall people would mistake me for he Japanese flag.....


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> No worries at all man, always open for business
> 
> If you dont start a journal im gonna start one for you



HA HA


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> *Workout A - "There are two people fucking upstairs as i write this, lol" (Fullbody)
> 
> *


*

lol I did not see that at all! ooh the university life, eh?? I'm in a decent spot because the house we live in is pretty old so the walls are like a foot thick, plus we live in a flat on the second floor of a 2 story house which also helps.

great workout by the way simple but very effective, I like it!

about time to start adding some weight to those dips I think*


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

PreMier said:


> nice workouts.  looks like a really good/structured routine.. i should have been following along earlier



Haha, cheers man. I like to try and hit all the bases.

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout Gaz.  14 rep Dip sets are really tough. Pullups look strong too.
> 
> It's a great when your heartrate stays low for cardio, no more heart attack man red face of death.  This time last year after a cardio session, you could of powered a small city from the heat generated off my face.  If I stood next to a white wall people would mistake me for he Japanese flag.....





Lol, thats not good! In fact, thats not goob. Seems youve made crazy progress in just a year!

Cheers though, i was pleased with the dips but dayum they hurt. How i could get 2x18 @ BW before stuns me .


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Richie1888 said:


> HA HA



Just do it


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, dips are great. I did 4x8 weighted dips @ 25 lbs. yesterday. In fact, my whole routine from yesterday really killed my tris.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol I did not see that at all! ooh the university life, eh?? I'm in a decent spot because the house we live in is pretty old so the walls are like a foot thick, plus we live in a flat on the second floor of a 2 story house which also helps.
> 
> great workout by the way simple but very effective, I like it!
> 
> about time to start adding some weight to those dips I think



Maybe i WANT to hear people fucking 

Cheers man, i need to keep it simple right now so i can pay attention to my back. If something twinges the next day i need to figure out why so i dont do it again, yknow?

Think im gonna stay on this setup for 6 weeks and then its on to heavier weights, and something a bit more interesting in terms of variable programming.

Woot!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, dips are great. I did 4x8 weighted dips @ 25 lbs. yesterday. In fact, my whole routine from yesterday really killed my tris.



Not sure who on IM said it, but Dips really are the Squat of the upper body. Fun movement!

Time to check out that routine in your journal i think...

Im taking a break from typing up Chemistry notes, haha.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Not sure who on IM said it, but Dips really are the Squat of the upper body. Fun movement!
> 
> Time to check out that routine in your journal i think...
> 
> Im taking a break from typing up Chemistry notes, haha.



On a side note I might be taking chemistry next semester. It's going to suck.


Yeah, my last routine really fried my tris like nothing I've ever done before.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 10, 2007)

vortrit said:


> On a side note I might be taking chemistry next semester. It's going to suck.
> 
> 
> Yeah, my last routine really fried my tris like nothing I've ever done before.



Its a good feeling when youre that dead after a workout, lol. It really shouldnt be...

Chem i find more interesting than Biology to be honest. Though apparently when we get into nomenclature (sp?) later this year it gets REEEALLLY tedious, haha.

Sometimes the full name of a compound fills an a4 sheet of lined paper...


----------



## vortrit (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Its a good feeling when youre that dead after a workout, lol. It really shouldnt be...
> 
> Chem i find more interesting than Biology to be honest. Though apparently when we get into nomenclature (sp?) later this year it gets REEEALLLY tedious, haha.
> 
> Sometimes the full name of a compound fills an a4 sheet of lined paper...




Yeah, I have to say it was one of my better workouts in a long time.

I actually flew right through biology. I have not had any chem so I don't know, but hopefully I'll make it through without too many problems.


----------



## Richie1888 (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Just do it




will do boss


----------



## PreMier (Oct 10, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, cheers man. I like to try and hit all the bases.
> 
> How you doing?


great, thanks for asking.


----------



## goob (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe i WANT to hear people fucking
> 
> Cheers man, i need to keep it simple right now so i can pay attention to my back. If something twinges the next day i need to figure out why so i dont do it again, yknow?
> 
> ...


 
 Voyuer!!!!

How often do you change regime?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Voyuer!!!!
> 
> How often do you change regime?



Usually about 6 weeks on, one week off. I have been on as long as 10-12 weeks when my program is separated into phases. Both have worked well, but you have to be smart with the periodization of the programs if you want to keep on for the duration, lol.

Generally i start tanking out on the last week, but i like that since i know without a doubt i should be resting. Id hate to think i could have pushed an extra week and peaked, yet im on my ass missing out on what could be the culmination of a whole program.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> *Maybe i WANT to hear people fucking*
> 
> Cheers man, i need to keep it simple right now so i can pay attention to my back. If something twinges the next day i need to figure out why so i dont do it again, yknow?
> 
> ...



!!

and about the dip quote, dips are king for upper body in my opinion!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Chem i find more interesting than Biology to be honest. Though apparently when we get into nomenclature (sp?) later this year it gets REEEALLLY tedious, haha.



Biology rocks!!

Yah, im a geek!!

Are you well? Hope you're paying attention in class? 

Im so glad im past all that - lectures are boring if you're not digging the material. And some lecturers should just never be allowed to teach!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Biology rocks!!
> 
> Yah, im a geek!!
> 
> ...



Lol, im actually enjoying chemistry a little more . Though carbohydrate and protein structure is pretty interesting as its filled in some grey areas i had from my own reading. S'all good.

Course im paying attention in class, im obsessive compulsive with note taking . I have paper copies that i make in class, i go home and type them up, and i file the lecture recordings off my dictaphone in with the notes, and all of them are cross-referenced my date, subject, time, lecturer, and room.

'Scuse me, love - WHOS THE GEEK!!?!?! 

Hehe, yeah im good. Getting along as usual.

How are you, havent seen you around here for a while? Though i have been away myself, so thats probably it...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Workout A - "Why is that guy looking at me like he wants me to spot his barbell?" - (Fullbody)

*Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Bench Press - 14, 14 @ x2 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Plate Squats - 14, 14 @ 15KG / 33lbs Plate (1:30 RI)

Unsupported Rows - 14, 14 (Per Arm) @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:30 RI)

*Cardio

*Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3 (130 HR) *-10*
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10 (170 HR) *+5
*Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5 (140 HR) *-10

Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So, pretty much hit all my marks today except the higher intensity portion of my cardio. Possibly because i hadnt eaten a great deal before i left the house, and my glycogen probably ran out or something stupid .

Still, overall im really happy with this. Touch wood (and i do, often) im getting back on track. The back is feeling okay, and training seems to be steadying off a bit. Overall, my average heartrate for cardio was lower (152 down to 146 approx) so thats good, and more importantly i didnt miss any reps on the weight training part.

The worst part is figuring out what my xRM values are nowadays. That coupled with the fact that this gym's weights go up in multiples of 2.5 instead of 2, it gets mightily confusing doing it in your head when all your blood wants to do is go to your hamstrings.

Yeah, RDLs are fun.


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Good workout Gaz.  Got to love those unsupported rows.

I hear you on the high intensity cardio, when you don't have the reservres, it's just not really possible.  You can force yourself, but you'll never reach top form.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

goob said:


> Good workout Gaz.  Got to love those unsupported rows.
> 
> I hear you on the high intensity cardio, when you don't have the reservres, it's just not really possible.  You can force yourself, but you'll never reach top form.



Cheers Goobster!

High Intensity Cardio would be impossible and silly with bad form methinks. You're just asking for injury when you're forcing it.

Luckily i wasnt at that stage, nor was it really very high intensity, haha.

HIIT gives me nightmares. 185+ HR is not something i enjoy .

Hows things?


----------



## goob (Oct 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers Goobster!
> 
> High Intensity Cardio would be impossible and silly with bad form methinks. You're just asking for injury when you're forcing it.
> 
> ...


 
Good mate. Just dying to get out for a good drinking session, although with work this week, it ain't going to happen.   

Yeah, 185+ HR is pretty scary, it can make you feel brilliant, or terrible.  One thing though, if you were felling somewhat sluggish beforehand, you certainly don't afterwards.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 15, 2007)

great workout man! solid all around

how is the back treating you after getting back into training?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Great job. That's one solid looking workout there!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man! solid all around
> 
> how is the back treating you after getting back into training?



Surprisingly well, actually! Touch wood!

It doesnt appear to be tightening up as much lately, as long as im not sitting or standing for too long (i switch between the two) it generally doesnt play up too much.

It helps that my university matress is hard as a pile of bricks. Its doing wonders for my posture. Soft matresses really fuck me up.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great job. That's one solid looking workout there!



Thanks dude 

Chilling out to some Clapton right now


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> Chilling out to some Clapton right now



What? You don't listen to metal anymore? Just Kidding, of course.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What? You don't listen to metal anymore? Just Kidding, of course.



Earlier i was listening to Opeth and Cannibal Corpse, but now its nearly midnight and the Gaz needs to chill out - not murder people


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Earlier i was listening to Opeth and Cannibal Corpse, but now its nearly midnight and the Gaz needs to chill out - not murder people



I listen to most of my heavy music in the gym, sometimes at work. I know what you mean though. Sometimes it's time to be mellow. I'm not a big Cannibal Corpse fan, but I love Opeth!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 16, 2007)

Harharharhar!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 16, 2007)

Jeez man - a dictaphone and everything! Do you have OCD?

Actually, chemistry is pretty cool. I loved it until we had to start doing equations. 'Oh wait, that's why i didn't take maths .. . . . . Nooooooo.' Numbers really fuck me up  

Yeah, i've been on holiday for a week, just got back on Saturday. But you were gone for ages before that. You were gone so long, people even stopped whoring your journal  

Good to hear that you're better now and back at the gym. Sometimes its a pain in the arse starting at a new gym if it doesn't quite have the equipment you're used to using, but hey - at least its probably cheaper being a student gym, no?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I listen to most of my heavy music in the gym, sometimes at work. I know what you mean though. Sometimes it's time to be mellow. I'm not a big Cannibal Corpse fan, but I love Opeth!



Not as much as me, i have an Opeth tattoo on my left shoulder


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Harharharhar!



Bloody foreigners...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Jeez man - a dictaphone and everything! Do you have OCD?
> 
> Actually, chemistry is pretty cool. I loved it until we had to start doing equations. 'Oh wait, that's why i didn't take maths .. . . . . Nooooooo.' Numbers really fuck me up
> 
> ...



The equations dont bother me, its molar mass that gets me. Especially when you have to work out volume of gases and things. I just cant get it right in my head. We just started Fick's Law in Biology aswell...thats great fun 

Lol, i just didnt have anything at all interesting to post so i didnt bother wasting the bandwidth! Whered you go on holiday? Was it good?

Thats the thing though - its not a student gym. The gym in my uni is bollocks, only one bench!!!!!!!!!! I decided to join a private one instead.

Hows your training going?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Surprisingly well, actually! Touch wood!
> 
> It doesnt appear to be tightening up as much lately, as long as im not sitting or standing for too long (i switch between the two) it generally doesnt play up too much.
> 
> ...



good to hear your back is getting better!

things here aren't bad, my training isn't really at it's best right now, I just have no umph! I am considering concocting a new routine, but I just started this one...

school is going good though, it's getting complicated but I think I am one of the few people who understand what's going on, and that's a good feeling! lol. everything else is going smooth too.

what exact problems are you having with your chem? that was my strongest one of the 2 sciences (also took physics, but didn't take biology because I completely don't get it!) I took. I can TRY and clear something up for you maybe.


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> The equations dont bother me, its molar mass that gets me. Especially when you have to work out volume of gases and things.
> 
> Thats the thing though - its not a student gym. The gym in my uni is bollocks, only one bench!!!!!!!!!! I decided to join a private one instead.
> 
> Hows your training going?



Molar Mass !! I could write what i understood about that on the back of a postage stamp!! Good luck to you mate! I always remember sitting in the first class of the series of 20 and thinking 'yeah, this is okay', but by number 7 you've no fucking idea what's going on and by 13 you just go to catch up on your sleep!  

Private gym is probably a good idea mate. I've been a member of my uni gym at UCL for 2 years and it's a great gym and great value at £135 for the year. It's got 2 racks and a free bench, and 2 Smiths, as well as the other usual stuff, but now that the students are back from summer, it's completely rammed full of skinny buggers pressing DB's for an hour. I have to go at 7.30am to avoid them  

I went to Corfu on holiday, it was great. There's some pics in my journal. The sea was crystal clear and full of fish. But it is in Ionian Sea, which is one of the saltiest bodies of water, imagine my surprise when i jumped in (onto my inflatable alligator, no less) and got a load of sea water up my nose! I've been piling salt onto my food for about a week, can't taste anything!

Trainings great. Started doing 5 x 5 with Push/Pull/Legs, and changed last week to a 5 day split, still on 5 x 5. My squat has leapt up considerably - Tremendous!

Glad you're back Gaz!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Not as much as me, i have an Opeth tattoo on my left shoulder



Yeah, I'd def. say you are a much bigger fan.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good to hear your back is getting better!
> 
> things here aren't bad, my training isn't really at it's best right now, I just have no umph! I am considering concocting a new routine, but I just started this one...
> 
> ...



Maybe you need to try a completely different style of training? What i find i always do is stick to the same sort of thing unless i make a point of purposely making EVERYTHING different.

Like if youre used to increasing the weights on your lifts, switch to program density instead. Or if you usually focus on putting on size, try and cut for a change. Change up EVERY exercise, or just throw some new ones in. Try pre/post exhaust methods...theres tonnes of things you can do.

Obviously if you literally have no UMPH perhaps its time for a week of R+R?

The Chem isnt really the problem, i just have a mental block when in comes to maths, haha. Any sort of maths and my mind goes a little cross-wired  thanks for the offer though, i may call you on that somewhere down the road.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Molar Mass !! I could write what i understood about that on the back of a postage stamp!! Good luck to you mate! I always remember sitting in the first class of the series of 20 and thinking 'yeah, this is okay', but by number 7 you've no fucking idea what's going on and by 13 you just go to catch up on your sleep!
> 
> Private gym is probably a good idea mate. I've been a member of my uni gym at UCL for 2 years and it's a great gym and great value at £135 for the year. It's got 2 racks and a free bench, and 2 Smiths, as well as the other usual stuff, but now that the students are back from summer, it's completely rammed full of skinny buggers pressing DB's for an hour. I have to go at 7.30am to avoid them
> 
> ...



Lol  its good to be back!

That does sound lush about your Holiday though. I could go for some relaxation right now. The last few months have been stressful as hell!! Xmas isnt a million miles away i guess...

Cool about squats too! Ive never tried 5x5, would you reccomend?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I'd def. say you are a much bigger fan.



 Indeed, haha.

Have all their albums, DVD, seen them live twice, and i have a photo of Mikael Akerfeldt above my desk.

If Opeth were a chick id make sweet, sweet love to her.

Alllllll Riiiiiiight.

Favourite song/album by them?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe you need to try a completely different style of training? What i find i always do is stick to the same sort of thing unless i make a point of purposely making EVERYTHING different.
> 
> Like if youre used to increasing the weights on your lifts, switch to program density instead. Or if you usually focus on putting on size, try and cut for a change. Change up EVERY exercise, or just throw some new ones in. Try pre/post exhaust methods...theres tonnes of things you can do.
> 
> ...



alright, when/if ever you need some help I'll give 'er a shot.

I am not drained of energy, if anything I have more energy now than I have had in a while! it's more a "wow this is starting to get kinda boring" + "it's really hard to go to school and do all your work and eat proper to make some nice clean gains" all wound into one. 

I think I am going to switch up the routine all together. I have using the same template now, horizontal/legs/vertical for the past..umm...5 months!! time for a change me thinks, get some metabolic work going and maybe somewhat of a cut, because the way I have been eating at the moment (you know what the school is like) it would actually be easier to cut!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

Yikes, 5 months!?

I switch up every 6-12 weeks! No wonder you're bored, haha.

Just look at the last 5 months, note down every configuration youve done, and make a program that uses none of them.


----------



## goob (Oct 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yikes, 5 months!?
> 
> I switch up every 6-12 weeks! No wonder you're bored, haha.
> 
> Just look at the last 5 months, note down every configuration youve done, and make a program that uses none of them.


 
...then you get the other extreme, having a different workout every time.  Almost like a randomised selection obeying the push, pull rules.

I've done that for occasional periods, totally random.  Keeps your body guessing, but I don't think it does too much good.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2007)

goob said:


> ...then you get the other extreme, having a different workout every time.  Almost like a randomised selection obeying the push, pull rules.
> 
> I've done that for occasional periods, totally random.  Keeps your body guessing, but I don't think it does too much good.



Not only that, but it becomes impossible to gauge your progress - if any. Which i guess is the point, you just wouldnt know where you were!

I think a good balance is fine. Obviously you can plan for changes in the form of training phases, and work that way. But changing every session would annoy the hell out of me, lol. I like some form of structure going on.

5 months is extremely long for one program though


----------



## vortrit (Oct 17, 2007)

Doing anything interesting lately?


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cool about squats too! Ive never tried 5x5, would you reccomend?



Totally!

I think 5 x 5 is by far the best addition to my program yet, and it has caused increases in all my big compound lifts. I've been doing it for about a month, so i'll have to change it up in another month or so but, yeah, it's brilliant lifting much heavier weights. Does wonders for the old ego!

I just changed my program from Push/Pull/Legs to a 5 day split, and im really loving that too!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Indeed, haha.
> 
> Have all their albums, DVD, seen them live twice, and i have a photo of Mikael Akerfeldt above my desk.
> 
> ...



Man, I missed that boat (this post). Yeah, my favorite album by them is probably  Damnation at the moment. Tough for me to pick a favorite song of that one but, In my time of need is probably it because it's one of those songs that brings back memories.  Of course, I really haven't heard anything by them I don't like.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Workout B - "HEAVY, FUCKING, METAAAAAAAAAL" - (Fullbody)

*Goblet Squats ??? 12, 12 @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Wide Grip Pullups ??? 8, 8 @ BW (1:30 RI)

 Romanian Deadlifts ??? 14, 14 @ x2 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Dips ??? 14, 14 @ BW (1:30 RI)

*Cardio

*Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3 (125 HR)* -5*
 Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10 (165 HR) *-5*
   Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5 (135 HR)* -5**

Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Hit that one out of the park.

Hit all my targets for Weights, all three levels of Cardio were a tad easier, and i knocked about 10 minutes off the total time i usually spend in the gym.

The Gaz is coming back.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

So, I see that you've taken the time that you spend sleeping and have devoted it working out.  Good man!

Solid workout, Gaz.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 19, 2007)

awesome job dude!



Gazhole said:


> The Gaz is coming back.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> So, I see that you've taken the time that you spend sleeping and have devoted it working out.  Good man!
> 
> Solid workout, Gaz.





Lol, thanks man . 

My back is aching in the good way for once!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome job dude!



Cheers man  you damned right im coming back (slowlyyy).


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Man, I missed that boat (this post). Yeah, my favorite album by them is probably  Damnation at the moment. Tough for me to pick a favorite song of that one but, In my time of need is probably it because it's one of those songs that brings back memories.  Of course, I really haven't heard anything by them I don't like.



Damnation is a great album. Really chilling.

Blackwater Park still takes 1st prize with me though, its a masterpiece.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Damnation is a great album. Really chilling.
> 
> Blackwater Park still takes 1st prize with me though, its a masterpiece.



Yeah, Blackwater Park is probably a tie with damnation. Actually I probably like a majority of Blackwater Park better than damnation, but damnation has a few of those songs that just bring back good memories, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, Blackwater Park is probably a tie with damnation. Actually I probably like a majority of Blackwater Park better than damnation, but damnation has a few of those songs that just bring back good memories, if you know what I mean.



They are very different albums after all. If i wanted to chill i dont think a song like The Leper Affinity would really work, but Hope Leaves sure as hell would .


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> They are very different albums after all. If i wanted to chill i dont think a song like The Leper Affinity would really work, but Hope Leaves sure as hell would .



Yeah, I know what you mean. Damnation seemed a lot different to me than any of their previous stuff.

So how are the workouts going?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. Damnation seemed a lot different to me than any of their previous stuff.
> 
> So how are the workouts going?



Well, for one thing theres no distorted guitars or growling, lol. Its really just a 70s prog rock album to be honest. Which rocks of course, because 70s prog rock was the shit.

Workouts are going really great actually. My conditioning is coming back in a tangibly measurable way thorough CV, which is one of the reasons im doing it Much easier to gauge general progress in conditioning that way.

Lifting is getting a tad easier every session, not struggling as much etc. Hopefully in a few weeks ill be able to start on something a little more interesting and - gasp - periodized.

Hows things with you?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well, for one thing theres no distorted guitars or growling, lol. Its really just a 70s prog rock album to be honest. Which rocks of course, because 70s prog rock was the shit.
> 
> Workouts are going really great actually. My conditioning is coming back in a tangibly measurable way thorough CV, which is one of the reasons im doing it Much easier to gauge general progress in conditioning that way.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Damnation is just one of those albums you can just chill out too. Yeah, I love the prog rock anyway, or some of it. 

I'm glad to see things are shaping up. Hopefully everything will come back together for you soon, but at least your doing something.

Things are good. I'm just very busy with work, college, and my workouts, but I like it that way. I'm a bit wiped out from my workout today. But I'm doing good, and breaking a lot of PR's, so I won't complain.


----------



## goob (Oct 19, 2007)

Solid Workout Gaz!  Like the WG pullups, 8 is hard to do as a set.

What the hell is a goblet squat?  I've got visions of you doing standard squats this face....


----------



## katt (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow - wouldn't that be an awesome costume for Halloween!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Solid Workout Gaz!  Like the WG pullups, 8 is hard to do as a set.
> 
> What the hell is a goblet squat?  I've got visions of you doing standard squats this face....



Ill get back up to 12 @ BW yet! And 18 Dips @ BW. Woot!

A Goblet Squat is a squat where you hold a dumbell vertically up to your chest as if it were a goblet or wine glass or something. Stability is a little tougher cos its a bit more awkward than a plate .

How did you get that picture of me? It was very early in the morning, dammit.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

katt said:


> Wow - wouldn't that be an awesome costume for Halloween!!!!



Thats a good point...i should decide what im going as...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, Damnation is just one of those albums you can just chill out too. Yeah, I love the prog rock anyway, or some of it.
> 
> I'm glad to see things are shaping up. Hopefully everything will come back together for you soon, but at least your doing something.
> 
> Things are good. I'm just very busy with work, college, and my workouts, but I like it that way. I'm a bit wiped out from my workout today. But I'm doing good, and breaking a lot of PR's, so I won't complain.



Defintely dont complain, man! Hitting PRs is always welcome, haha


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Defintely dont complain, man! Hitting PRs is always welcome, haha



The only one I seem to be stuck on is my bench @ 210. I couldn't even do it last week, but I got 200. I'd like to see 220-225 by the end of the year.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> The only one I seem to be stuck on is my bench @ 210. I couldn't even do it last week, but I got 200. I'd like to see 220-225 by the end of the year.



I posted some scanned pages in Stewart's journal that may help you.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I posted some scanned pages in Stewart's journal that may help you.



Thanks. I'll take a look.

Hi again, Gaz!


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 21, 2007)

Hey Gaz - hows things?

You look good in that picture - you've lost weight, no?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work*

Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Workout B - "I have a radio in my car." - (Fullbody)*

Romanian Deadlifts ??? 12, 12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Bench Press ??? 12, 12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Goblet Squats - 12, 12 @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Bench Supported Rows - 12, 12 (Per Arm) @ x1 17.5 / 38.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)

*Cardio*

Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3 (130 HR)* +5*
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10 (165 HR) *0*
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5 (??? HR)* ?*

*Warmdown - Mobility*

A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Didnt really pay much attention to the heart rates for yesterday so those are just vague memories. Cardio was really tough, probably due to the overall increase in intensity for the weights portion.

Gradually trying to build up. Will stick to 2x12 for a few weeks now and see what happens. In 2 weeks im hoping to add an extra day into the week.

Be that HIIT, MMA, or something else like Circuits or Plyometrics i have yet to decide, but itll be something other than regular weights or low itensity cardio.

Im open to ideas of some other training area im missing. Going more in the area of general athletic development, so its really an open forum here.

Fire away!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks. I'll take a look.
> 
> Hi again, Gaz!


 


Yo, yo, yo!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 25, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - hows things?
> 
> You look good in that picture - you've lost weight, no?


 
And gained a certain orkish quality...thats what being as super ripped as me will do to ya


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 25, 2007)

I am not sure about the other form of training to become more athletic if I were able to I'd do some jump rope, but my legs are still not fully recovered.

other than that, great workout Gaz are you going for some conditioning now with the the higher reps, or just slowly getting back into it?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 26, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> I am not sure about the other form of training to become more athletic if I were able to I'd do some jump rope, but my legs are still not fully recovered.
> 
> other than that, great workout Gaz are you going for some conditioning now with the the higher reps, or just slowly getting back into it?



Yeah, i dont think Jump Rope would work for me either, haha. I have little coordination that way, im pretty clumsy.

Thinking of doing some swimming or something.

Also have decided on using Escalating Density Training for my next program, whee.


----------



## goob (Oct 26, 2007)

Nice workout Gaz.  Can't believe you do the core work, before the main workout set, but great job anyway.  I'm still having trouble not laughing at that mental image of goblet squats.  I've got an image of you squatting with Gollum on your shoulders....


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 26, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - hows things?
> 
> You look good in *that picture* - you've lost weight, no?


What picture? I don't see any pictures on the last two pages.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 26, 2007)

Quit sending me all the PM's. No, I won't have your baby.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

*Intro

*So, reading up a lot on the net, and i really wanna try this Escalating Density Training protocol. It seems pretty simple in its setup, but it also looks really challenging.

This is basically the same as a program Cowpimp did in his other journal, though ive changed it a tad because im not as cool as him and couldnt handle an extra triset at the end, lol.

Shall be starting this on Monday, as well as my new planned out spiffy diet in a quest to get my muscle back. Being a student sucks.

*
Escalating Density Training*
12RM Intensity (Or max BW).
Max 6 reps per set (Or half 12RM-1).
Sessions consist of two antagonistic supersets.
Each superset lasts for 15 minutes with a 10      minute rest between supersets.
Each session attempt to perform more reps in each      15 minute superset.
Rest intervals are as long as needed to avoid      concentric failure.
Can lower the number of reps per set, but      increase the weight to compensate.
Warmup + Core are performed before the session,      Cardio + Warmdown are performed after.
Unload sessions are performed once a week, in      which the supersets are halved in time.
The aim of these unload sessions is to reach half      the reps achieved in the last proper session.
Once this has been reached, end the superset and      do not go for a record.
Unload sessions will contain grip work instead of      Cardio.
*
Split

*Split will be a basic Upper/Lower 3x a week alternating over two weeks. The session that i repeat in one week will be replaced with the Unload version.

Week 1 : Upper/Lower/Upper Unload
Week 2 : Lower/Upper/Lower Unload

All other days are rest days.


*Warmup Complex*

  Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Core Work*

  Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI


*Cardio*

  Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10
  Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5


*Warmdown Complex*

  A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg
Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

*
* *Upper Body*

*15:00 Minutes:*
  1a) Pullups @ 8RM (BW) x 3 Reps
  1b) Dips @ 14RM (BW) x 6 Reps

*(10:00 Minute RI)*

*15:00 Minutes:*
  2a) Bench Press @ 12RM (x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs) x 5 Reps
  2b) Bench Rows @ 12RM (x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB) x 5 Reps Per Arm

*(Cardio)


* *Lower Body*

*15:00 Minutes:*
  1a) Goblet Squats @ 12RM (x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB) x 5 Reps
  1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ 12RM (x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs) x 5 Reps

*(10:00 Minute RI)*

*15:00 Minutes:*
  2a) Step Ups @ 12RM (x1 30KG / 66lbs BB) x 5 Reps Per Leg
  2b) Good Mornings @ 12RM (x1 30KG / 66lbs BB) x 5 Reps

*(Cardio)


* *Upper Body (Unload)*

*7:30 Minutes:*
  1a) Pullups @ 8RM (BW) x 3 Reps
  1b) Dips @ 14RM (BW) x 6 Reps

*(5:00 Minute RI)*

*7:30 Minutes:*
  2a) Bench Press @ 12RM (x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs) x 5 Reps
  2b) Bench Rows @ 12RM (x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB) x 5 Reps Per Arm

*Grip Work:*
  3) Static Holds @ 4x1 (x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs) x 30 Seconds. (1:00 RI)

*(No Cardio)


* *Lower Body (Unload)*

*7:30 Minutes:*
  1a) Goblet Squats @ 12RM (x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB) x 5 Reps
  1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ 12RM (x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs) x 5 Reps

*(5:00 Minute RI)*

*7:30 Minutes:*
  2a) Step Ups @ 12RM (x1 30KG / 66lbs BB) x 5 Reps Per Leg
  2b) Good Mornings @ 12RM (x1 30KG / 66lbs BB) x 5 Reps

*Grip Work:*
  3) Static Holds @ 4x1 (x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs) x 30 Seconds (1:00 RI)

*(No Cardio)*


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice workout Gaz.  Can't believe you do the core work, before the main workout set, but great job anyway.  I'm still having trouble not laughing at that mental image of goblet squats.  I've got an image of you squatting with Gollum on your shoulders....



Cheers, goob 

Yeah, i thought doing core at the start would negatively affect my lifts too, but ive PR'd after doing core, so that doesnt seem to be an issue 

And lol at the squat thing 

How goes with you?


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

I like it.  It sounds suitably crazy and destructive.  My sort of thing.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> What picture? I don't see any pictures on the last two pages.



After all we've been through you dont even recognise me anymore 

Im gonna stay at my moms for the weekend...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Quit sending me all the PM's. No, I won't have your baby.



If you wont, who will?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> I like it.  It sounds suitably crazy and destructive.  My sort of thing.



Lol, yeah. Thats why i like it too 

Even the mighty CP said the DOMS he got from it was insane. Im looking forward to it 

Never done anything like this before, so its okay i my book. Totally new way of training!


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers, goob
> 
> Yeah, i thought doing core at the start would negatively affect my lifts too, but ive PR'd after doing core, so that doesnt seem to be an issue
> 
> ...


 
Good mate.  I should'nt laugh too much at the goblet squats as I did them today.  Cheers for that.  I like them, the way you feel it along the front of your body, as well as the legs.

Looking forward to sinking a few beers later....


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Good mate.  I should'nt laugh too much at the goblet squats as I did them today.  Cheers for that.  I like them, the way you feel it along the front of your body, as well as the legs.
> 
> Looking forward to sinking a few beers later....



Exactly. Its kinda like a regular Front Squat, but because of the slightly lowered position i think it gets your core pretty well.

Have you ever tried Zercher Squats? Theyre interesting too.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Exactly. Its kinda like a regular Front Squat, but because of the slightly lowered position i think it gets your core pretty well.
> 
> Have you ever tried Zercher Squats? Theyre interesting too.


 
Can't say I have.  I usually avoid a lot of lower work, due to the miles I put in running each week, the DOMS interferes with running.  However, I might start doing a total body, but mostly legs day, one day a week.

I may give them a try, but at the momment, the goblets I like a lot.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Can't say I have.  I usually avoid a lot of lower work, due to the miles I put in running each week, the DOMS interferes with running.  However, I might start doing a total body, but mostly legs day, one day a week.
> 
> I may give them a try, but at the momment, the goblets I like a lot.



Yeah, i know what you mean about the DOMS. Cardio with DOMS is tough, lol. 
Total body would probably work pretty well though, since you wont be doing a great deal of volume on any particular part.

But aye, Goblets are cool. Just a nice simple variation, something different! I wish i could do some Overhead Squats again, but i dont think im quite there yet. I love that movement with a passion. Dan John knows his shit, lol.


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i know what you mean about the DOMS. Cardio with DOMS is tough, lol.
> Total body would probably work pretty well though, since you wont be doing a great deal of volume on any particular part.
> 
> But aye, Goblets are cool. Just a nice simple variation, something different! I wish i could do some Overhead Squats again, but i dont think im quite there yet. I love that movement with a passion. Dan John knows his shit, lol.


 
Ha, funny you should mention overhead squats.  I tried them the other day with DB's, Went down as far as 17.5 lb DB's and could'nt do them.  Just too tough.  But I will try again.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> Ha, funny you should mention overhead squats.  I tried them the other day with DB's, Went down as far as 17.5 lb DB's and could'nt do them.  Just too tough.  But I will try again.



Try them with a Barbell, DBs is even more difficult .

I think the most i did with the Barbell was 40KG (88lbs) x 3? I really cant remember. Could be totally off, haha


----------



## goob (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Try them with a Barbell, DBs is even more difficult .
> 
> I think the most i did with the Barbell was 40KG (88lbs) x 3? I really cant remember. Could be totally off, haha


 
That sounds really tough.  I'll give them another shot at somepoint.

Theres always the squat-press, as the oh squat, but you press the BB from a military press type position as you descend.  Ouch.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

that looks like a sweet program. very well thought out indeed

I am not sure by what you mean as "each superset will last 15 minutes." do you just keep supersetting back and forth that one superset for 15 minutes and then take a 10 minute break, then move on to the next superset?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> that looks like a sweet program. very well thought out indeed
> 
> I am not sure by what you mean as "each superset will last 15 minutes." do you just keep supersetting back and forth that one superset for 15 minutes and then take a 10 minute break, then move on to the next superset?



Yup, thats exactly right.

I will do one set of Pullups of a maximum of 3 reps, then a set of Dips of a max of 6 reps, then Pullups, then Dips etc etc over and over untill the 15 minutes is up.

The RIs will be as long as i need in between the sets of 3 + 6 within that 15 minutes to avoid failing. If i want to, i can take the reps down and add extra weight.

Ill count the number of reps i do for each superset, wait ten minutes, then do the next one.

Then the next week when its Upper day, ill look at what i did and try to get more reps. Could be ten, could be one, as long as its increasing every time.

Fuck, its gonna hurt a bit methinks...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

goob said:


> That sounds really tough.  I'll give them another shot at somepoint.
> 
> Theres always the squat-press, as the oh squat, but you press the BB from a military press type position as you descend.  Ouch.



Ouch indeed!

I guess the aim there is for the Barbell not to move at all, lol!


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> After all we've been through you dont even recognise me anymore
> 
> Im gonna stay at my moms for the weekend...


Analyzing data...
Brain error!

Updating brain...
Update completed
Analyzing data...
Data analyzed

Results (1 out of 7):
- There was no picture of Gazhole. You missed the reference to the picture of the Orc as Gazhole.

Shutting brain down...
           -


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yup, thats exactly right.
> 
> I will do one set of Pullups of a maximum of 3 reps, then a set of Dips of a max of 6 reps, then Pullups, then Dips etc etc over and over untill the 15 minutes is up.
> 
> ...



 sounds brutal 10 fold! sounds very intriguing also, something the Gaz will master in no time I assume!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 27, 2007)

Nice looking workout you've posted. Looks like you're on your way back. I bet it feels really good to be doing something again.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Analyzing data...
> Brain error!
> 
> Updating brain...
> ...



I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> sounds brutal 10 fold! sounds very intriguing also, something the Gaz will master in no time I assume!



It does sound pretty tough, the only thing im contemplating as changes is the cardio. Im not sure how beat up my legs are going to be after a session, and whether ill actually be able to handle Cardio, lol.

But thanks, hopefully itll go well! I like training protocols that i havent actually tried before.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 27, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workout you've posted. Looks like you're on your way back. I bet it feels really good to be doing something again.



Cheers man  i guess we'll find out how 'back' i am on monday, haha. fingers crossed.

Whatever happens though, i am glad to be at least doing SOMETHING.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 27, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I need your clothes, your boots, and your motorcycle.








POSSIBLE RESPONSE: YES/NO; OR WHAT?; GO AWAY; PLEASE COME BACK LATER; FUCK YOU, ASSHOLE; FUCK YOU']
The Terminator: "Fuck you, asshole."


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 27, 2007)

^


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 28, 2007)

Sarah Connor?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

*Warmup Complex*

  Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Core Work*

  Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI


*Upper Body*

*Superset A (15:00 Minutes)*
A1) Pullups
33 Reps @ BW (11x3)
TOTAL = 33 Reps

A2) Dips
66 Reps @ BW (11x6)
TOTAL = 66 Reps

*(10:00 Minute RI)*

*Superset B (15:00 Minutes)*
B1) Bench Press 
42 Reps @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (7x5, 1x4, 1x3)
TOTAL = 42 Reps

B2) Bench Rows
54 Reps Per Arm @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (9x6)
TOTAL = 54 Reps


*Warmdown Complex

*  A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg
Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg


***

Well, thats more in keeping with my previous efforts. Ill beat this injury yet, mwuahaha.

First session using this new style of training, and its pretty fun. Totally different feel to the workouts and is really challenging near the end when you want to push out an extra few reps. Incidently i think thats why i dropped reps on my last two bench supersets - i pushed dips too hard earlier on.

Ive been back an hour now...and i can already feel DOMS creeping into my back. This is going to be a fun program.

Dont think i performed too badly either, considering the circumstances. Im totally not looking forward to this setup when applied to leg training...thats gonna be driving rather close to the famous Pukeytown i think...

Didnt want to tackle Cardio today. May just do that on Unload days...

[EDIT: 9x6 = 54, not 52. Thanks, dude ]


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

lol, shit man that's crazy (crazy in a good way). I'm not laughing at you or the routine but just at the shear amount of volume for the one routine. I have to say, I can only imagine doms was setting in an hour afterwards! that is one awesome workout

and just to make it even more impressive still, 9 sets of 6 = 54 reps. that's a bonus! lol, sorry just wanted to point it out so your extra 2 reps wouldn't have been in vain.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, shit man that's crazy (crazy in a good way). I'm not laughing at you or the routine but just at the shear amount of volume for the one routine. I have to say, I can only imagine doms was setting in an hour afterwards! that is one awesome workout
> 
> and just to make it even more impressive still, 9 sets of 6 = 54 reps. that's a bonus! lol, sorry just wanted to point it out so your extra 2 reps wouldn't have been in vain.



Thanks man, it really was a lot of volume. Using traditional program set ups that would have taken well over 40 minutes, lol.

And shoot, thats what i get for doing maths in the gym, haha. I wasnt far off though, and thats the main thing .

How you doing?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Nice looking workout, and you know I love the sueprsets. Pullup/Dip supersets are really hard, as I'm sure you know. Good job!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workout, and you know I love the sueprsets. Pullup/Dip supersets are really hard, as I'm sure you know. Good job!



Thanks man  and yes, yes they are. I tell you, my lats are burning...

Hows things?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ive been back an hour now...and i can already feel DOMS creeping into my back.



This sentence really creeps me out.  

Solid workout, Gaz.  It sounds like you are making it over your problem.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> This sentence really creeps me out.
> 
> Solid workout, Gaz.  It sounds like you are making it over your problem.





YOURE THERE, I KNOW YOU ARE! DONT LIE TO ME!

Seriously though, thanks, haha. Touch wood i havent really had any problems the last few days. I think the addition of walking about an hour a day has done wonders for my posture in general, as well as the injury.

Sitting down for 8 hours a day, at least, for two whole years couldnt have helped the eventual issue, yknow?

One more appointment on 22nd December, and hopefully ill be in the clear .

Hows things with you?


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Well, I didn't die, which is good. 

I love my new workouts.  The degree of DOMS that those workout elicit is incredible!  The 10x3 is _a lot_ of fun, too.  I have big expectations in regards to The Waterbury Method.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man, it really was a lot of volume. Using traditional program set ups that would have taken well over 40 minutes, lol.
> 
> And shoot, thats what i get for doing maths in the gym, haha. I wasnt far off though, and thats the main thing .
> 
> How you doing?



 no worries man, math is the anti-Chirst!

things are going good. I'm patiently waiting for a new sound card, because apparently mine isn't good enough for the new game BioShock, and waiting for it is driving me insane. I already have the game, so that makes it worse. although it is somewhat of a blessing because school work is getting kinda hectic. 

how goes it with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Well, I didn't die, which is good.
> 
> I love my new workouts.  The degree of DOMS that those workout elicit is incredible!  The 10x3 is _a lot_ of fun, too.  I have big expectations in regards to The Waterbury Method.



Yeah, life is always a bonus, lol!

I remember doing 6x3 and i enjoyed that. Could really put a lot of focus into the lifts. 10x3 i did in Westside with Speed Work aswell actually.

Im expecting a lot of DOMS on this one too, haha.

Have you got any articles on The Waterbury Method? Cant say that ive ever heard about it, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> no worries man, math is the anti-Chirst!
> 
> things are going good. I'm patiently waiting for a new sound card, because apparently mine isn't good enough for the new game BioShock, and waiting for it is driving me insane. I already have the game, so that makes it worse. although it is somewhat of a blessing because school work is getting kinda hectic.
> 
> how goes it with you?



Im terrible at maths, its really quite shocking.

Bioshock does look awesome though, man. I wanted to get it but im gonna wait untill it comes down in price and goes on budget or something, lol.

Tiding myself over playing some Dawn Of War : Winter Assault \m/ love that game.

Things are cool with me. Have a lot of work also, gonna do some tomorrow (yay for study days).


----------



## DOMS (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Have you got any articles on The Waterbury Method? Cant say that ive ever heard about it, lol.



I don't know if it's online.  I look for it, but I got my routine from Chad's books.  Which is a good investment.  He covers some good information about a lot of things.  Plus, he outlines a wide range of workouts.

After I finish The Waterbury Method, I'm going to do the Total Strength Program.  I scanned these pages in (for the chest) and posted them in Stewart's journal.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I don't know if it's online.  I look for it, but I got my routine from Chad's books.  Which is a good investment.  He covers some good information about a lot of things.  Plus, he outlines a wide range of workouts.
> 
> After I finish The Waterbury Method, I'm going to do the Total Strength Program.  I scanned these pages in (for the chest) and posted them in Stewart's journal.



Ah cool, what is that first book called? Ill take a look for it - i need something to read .

Shall also pop around to Stew's journal and see whats what.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  and yes, yes they are. I tell you, my lats are burning...
> 
> Hows things?



Really good. I'm just really busy with school, work, and of course my lifting stuff. I've also got lots of other things going on, so just busy, busy, busy, and I'm trying to get my head out of my ass with school. I'm doing fairly well, but I need to take it up a notch. How about you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 29, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really good. I'm just really busy with school, work, and of course my lifting stuff. I've also got lots of other things going on, so just busy, busy, busy, and I'm trying to get my head out of my ass with school. I'm doing fairly well, but I need to take it up a notch. How about you?



As long as nothings bothering you, i think busyness is quite satisfying sometimes, lol. But yeah, school is most important dude. If you need motivation i can come over there and just yell at you for a while 

Things are good with me, lots of work also but shouldnt really complain. Gotta cook my own food now being a student and all. Scrambled eggs time methinks!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 29, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> As long as nothings bothering you, i think busyness is quite satisfying sometimes, lol. But yeah, school is most important dude. If you need motivation i can come over there and just yell at you for a while
> 
> Things are good with me, lots of work also but shouldnt really complain. Gotta cook my own food now being a student and all. Scrambled eggs time methinks!



Yeah, I know. I've been cooking my own food forever now. I don't think I could get used to someone else cooking my food... Wait. Maybe I could get used to it.

Yeah, well I've been making A's pretty regularly for awhile now, and I'm making a B in my class now, which normally would not be to bad, but it's an easy class. I've just had a lot of distraction from school, but I'm sort of back on track now.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Great looking w/out, Gaz.  Good luck stirring your coffee this morning.


----------



## 1quick1 (Oct 30, 2007)

Well setup journal Gaz.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah cool, what is that first book called? Ill take a look for it - i need something to read .



It's called Muscle Revolution.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

I found an article on the Waterbury Method over at T-Nation. The exercise selection is different from the book, though.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I know. I've been cooking my own food forever now. I don't think I could get used to someone else cooking my food... Wait. Maybe I could get used to it.
> 
> Yeah, well I've been making A's pretty regularly for awhile now, and I'm making a B in my class now, which normally would not be to bad, but it's an easy class. I've just had a lot of distraction from school, but I'm sort of back on track now.



Well as long as youre back on track NOW, thats the main thing


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Great looking w/out, Gaz.  Good luck stirring your coffee this morning.



Lol, thanks man - im seriously having trouble pushing doors open. Its ridiculous.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

1quick1 said:


> Well setup journal Gaz.



Thanks dude! Long time no see.

What the hell happened to EB!?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's called Muscle Revolution.



Ah, excellent. Ill take a look at it, and that article. Id rather the book though, theres only so much detail they can go into in articles.

Worth a buy, then?


----------



## Pylon (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, thanks man - im seriously having trouble pushing doors open. Its ridiculous.
> 
> Hows things with you?



 Been there.

Going well.  Cardio day....nothing too exciting....


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Im terrible at maths, its really quite shocking.
> 
> Bioshock does look awesome though, man. I wanted to get it but im gonna wait untill it comes down in price and goes on budget or something, lol.
> 
> ...



what kind of game is that anyway? sounds pretty cool.

I'm pumped that Gears of War is coming out for PC too. played it on 360 and loved it!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> what kind of game is that anyway? sounds pretty cool.
> 
> I'm pumped that Gears of War is coming out for PC too. played it on 360 and loved it!



Dawn of War is a real time strategy. You build an army and conquer your enemies with it. I love it. Im usually crap at RTS games because theyre too complex, but DoW is just simple enough to get you stuck into the fighting.

Its worth a look, theres two expansions for it (Winter Assault, and Dark Crusade) and theyre making another at the mo (Soulstorm). The expansions add a whole other race to the game with their own style, plus each expansion has a few new units for all the other races too.

Check em out!

Completed Gears of War the other day, last boss was surprisingly easy compared to some other parts in the game 

Still a classic though. Second one is in development aswell!


----------



## DOMS (Oct 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Ah, excellent. Ill take a look at it, and that article. Id rather the book though, theres only so much detail they can go into in articles.
> 
> Worth a buy, then?



Hell yes!  He's got a workout for every occasion!  Plus, there's a lot of information to make sure that your weight training routine is well-rounded.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Hell yes!  He's got a workout for every occasion!  Plus, there's a lot of information to make sure that your weight training routine is well-rounded.



Haha, good stuff. Looks like im gona have to scrape some cash together. Ive been needing something to read but nothing has taken my fancy. This may just do the trick


----------



## goob (Oct 30, 2007)

Holy shit Gaz, I just read your workout from yesterday.  33 rep pullups? 66 Rep dips?  There's about 180 reps in there!!!!!  That's insanity!   I fucking love it.   Well done son.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit Gaz, I just read your workout from yesterday.  33 rep pullups? 66 Rep dips?  There's about 180 reps in there!!!!!  That's insanity!   I fucking love it.   Well done son.





Yeah it was a tough one, 11x6 on Dips just wouldnt be possible on any other sort of training setup. Considering my BW at dips is 14, its still more reps than 4x14, and thats not particularly do-able either.

Thanks though, the next installment for Legs will be tomorrow. Id better get some sleep because its going to be a good one


----------



## 1quick1 (Oct 31, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude! Long time no see.
> 
> What the hell happened to EB!?



It's still up man, just had a little server issue a little while back


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2007)

1quick1 said:


> It's still up man, just had a little server issue a little while back



Ah right, lol, i tried it for days and it didnt work, i thought youd bitten the dust.

Glad to hear its still up though, ill swing by laters


----------



## SamEaston (Oct 31, 2007)

Christ - bet you're looking forward to legs today, huh? Im just back from doing legs with high reps - 

One word. . . . . . 

 . . . . ooowwwwwwww!

Have fun!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 31, 2007)

you order your gripper yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2007)

*Warmup Complex*

  Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Core Work*

  Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI


*Lower Body*

*Superset A (15:00 Minutes)*
A1) Front Squats
50 Reps @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB (10x5)
TOTAL = 50 Reps

A2) Good Mornings
50 Reps @ x1 30KG / 66lbs BB (10x5)
TOTAL = 50 Reps

*(10:00 Minute RI)*

*Superset B (15:00 Minutes)*
B1) Hack Squats 
35 Reps @ x1 45KG / 99lbs BB (7x5)
TOTAL = 35 Reps

B2) Romanian Deadlifts
35 Reps @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (7x5)
TOTAL = 35 Reps


*Warmdown Complex

*  A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg
Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Man, was i flagging in that second superset. I was gonna do Hacks and Deads first because theyre the heaviest and most challenging, but the gym was busy and that equipment wasnt available.

Next time ill do it properly, but today still wasnt a bad result! My Hams are gonna kill methinks.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 31, 2007)

170 reps for a lower day...wow, that's all I have to say! 

I bet you're legs are probably thinking "what the fuck did he just do?!?!?" at this very moment.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Christ - bet you're looking forward to legs today, huh? Im just back from doing legs with high reps -
> 
> One word. . . . . .
> 
> ...



Lol, it was fun - but tomorrow i expect itll be a different story


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2007)

PreMier said:


> you order your gripper yet?



Not yet, cashflow is becoming a problem now studenting has kicked in 

I wanna get that book on the Waterbury method DOMS was talking about too.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> 170 reps for a lower day...wow, that's all I have to say!
> 
> I bet you're legs are probably thinking "what the fuck did he just do?!?!?" at this very moment.



Thanks dude  it got REALLY tough near the end there. I couldnt feel my legs at all in the last two sets, it was crazy!


----------



## vortrit (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice lower body workout.


----------



## Pylon (Oct 31, 2007)

Nice job, Gaz.  

I think some of the Waterbury stuff is available online if you want to google around a bit.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice lower body workout.


 
Cheers dude


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Nice job, Gaz.
> 
> I think some of the Waterbury stuff is available online if you want to google around a bit.


 
Thanks man .

Yeah, ive read one or two articles, but i think itd be good to own the book, if only for the increased level of detail that can actually be included in a book.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 1, 2007)

Well, let me know if it's worth picking up once you get it.  I've found his stuff to be interesting, but never really did a deep dive.


----------



## goob (Nov 1, 2007)

Gaz, I've come to the conclusion that you must be a clone of DOMS on crack.  I've never seen anything as crazy as this.

In two workouts, you've covered around 400 reps.  Awesome.  Just awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Well, let me know if it's worth picking up once you get it.  I've found his stuff to be interesting, but never really did a deep dive.



Yeah, sure thing  it shouldnt be too long, but food is more important, yknow? Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Gaz, I've come to the conclusion that you must be a clone of DOMS on crack.  I've never seen anything as crazy as this.
> 
> In two workouts, you've covered around 400 reps.  Awesome.  Just awesome.



350 to be exact! I have no idea how im going to beat these records, and thats kinda the point of this whole training regime!!

Still, its gonna be fun finding out how far i can push this 

Thankyou though, i dont know about being on DOMS' level, but ive certainly acheived a higher level of his namesake on this program - my hams FUCKING KILL.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 1, 2007)

Yeah, that high rep stuff really wears me out.


----------



## katt (Nov 2, 2007)

JEZUZ GAZ -  did you not want to feel your legs for the next few days or what?  That was a killer workout!


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 2, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> 350 to be exact! I have no idea how im going to beat these records, and thats kinda the point of this whole training regime!!


At the end of this program, your work capacity will be through the fucking roof.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

*Warmup Complex*

  Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Core Work*

Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Planks - 2x45sec @ 30sec RI *(+15sec)*


*Upper Body (Unload)*

*Superset A (7:30 Minutes)*
A1) Pullups (Target = 16 Reps)
19 Reps @ BW (1x4, 5x3)
TOTAL = 19 Reps *(+3)*

A2) Dips (Target = 33 Reps)
36 Reps @ BW (6x6)
TOTAL = 36 Reps *(+3)*

*(7:30 Minute RI)*

*Superset B (7:30 Minutes)*
B1) Bench Press (Target = 21 Reps)
24 Reps @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (4x5, 1x4)
TOTAL = 24 Reps *(+3)*

B2) Unsupported Rows (Target = 26 Reps)
29 Reps @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs (4x6, 1x5)
TOTAL = 29 Reps *(+3)*

*Grip Work
*1) Static Holds (30sec)
3x1 (1:00 RI) @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs


*Cardio*

 Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv3
Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv10
  Stationary Bike - 5mins @ Lv5


*Warmdown Complex

*  A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg
Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Pretty good unload session today, everything went well, added 3 reps to each without going to concentric failure. Whee, Cardio and grip too. I was surprised my grip strength is still relatively okay considering my absence from it. Used to do the same thing with 40KG DBs 4x30sec, now 35KG DBs 3x30sec.

Alright i guess.

Wont be online much today or tomorrow, have a lot of uni work to do, ill catch up with you guys on monday night, thanks for posting in here though, your comments have kept me going through this stupid injury situation


----------



## Pylon (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Oh dear lord.    This is madness, an unload session with about 100 reps?.  Well done Gaz, kudos for that example of extreme sado masochism.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh dear lord.    This is madness, an unload session with about 100 reps?.  Well done Gaz, kudos for that example of extreme sado masochism.



my thoughts exactly.

great job Gaz


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, that high rep stuff really wears me out.



Me too, lol. Im not sure why im doing this to myself


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

katt said:


> JEZUZ GAZ -  did you not want to feel your legs for the next few days or what?  That was a killer workout!



 no, i hate my legs and they must be punished before the rest of my body starts acting up also - monkey see, monkey do.

Thankyou though


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> At the end of this program, your work capacity will be through the fucking roof.



One of my goals is the work capacity thing, aye! Hypertrophy, and getting better at pullups are some others. I remember when i could do 14 BW pullups and i want to get back to that!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Pylon said:


>


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

goob said:


> Oh dear lord.    This is madness, an unload session with about 100 reps?.  Well done Gaz, kudos for that example of extreme sado masochism.



Haha, cheers Goob. Surprisingly, it wasnt really tiring at all. Dont get me wrong, it wasnt a relaxed stroll in the park - i was sweating like a Welshman in a sheepery at the end.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> my thoughts exactly.
> 
> great job Gaz



Thanks dude!

Roll on the proper session next week so i can REALLY get some reps in.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 3, 2007)

And yes, i know i have uni work to do, but it took me two hours to finish off one report, and get the results for a second one typed up.

Gaz works stupidly slowly


----------



## goob (Nov 3, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, cheers Goob. Surprisingly, it wasnt really tiring at all. Dont get me wrong, it wasnt a relaxed stroll in the park - *i was sweating like a Welshman in a sheepery at the end*.


 
Haha, it was a great job, although i'm doubting anticipation came into it.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

*Warmup Complex*

  Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Core Work*

Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Planks - 2x45sec @ 30sec RI


*Upper Body*

*Superset A (15:00 Minutes)*
A1) Pullups (Target = 33 Reps)
36 Reps @ BW (12x3)
TOTAL = 36 Reps *(+3)*

A2) Dips (Target = 66 Reps)
72 Reps @ BW (12x6)
TOTAL = 72 Reps *(+6)*

*(10:00 Minute RI)*

*Superset B (15:00 Minutes)*
B1) Bench Press (Target = 42 Reps)
45 Reps @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (9x5)
TOTAL = 45 Reps *(+3)*

B2) Unsupported Rows (Target = 54 Reps)
60 Reps @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs (10x6)
TOTAL = 60 Reps *(+6)*


*Warmdown Complex

*  A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg
Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

This is getting harder, haha. I didnt have much time to spare today, its getting pretty tight in the 15 minutes, gonna be tough getting the reps in the next few weeks.

Gonna take weights out of the unload so i have more time to recoop in that respect. Gonna do a bit more Cardio instead (20 minutes), more grip work, and some other stuff...not sure what really to be honest, i feel i should add something else in there.

Any ideas? Cardio, Grip and "TBA".

Still, pretty good workout. Should have done legs today, but i must have slept awkward cos my lower back was playing up. Fingers crossed itll clear up :-S


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Holy cow! That sure is a lot of dips!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Holy cow! That sure is a lot of dips!



 hells yeah, sir! Lol.

If i could reach 100 id be happy as hell, thatd be an acheivement.

4 weeks x +6 each time = 72 + 24 = 96. Id be pleased with that, actually.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 6, 2007)

i love volume loading like this


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> hells yeah, sir! Lol.
> 
> If i could reach 100 id be happy as hell, thatd be an acheivement.
> 
> 4 weeks x +6 each time = 72 + 24 = 96. Id be pleased with that, actually.



Yeah, 100 dips is pretty insane.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i love volume loading like this



Its really harsh, im getting DOMS already - but it seems like a really fun method so far. It was a pretty good sense of acheivement coming out of the gym today, because last time it was hellish getting all those reps, but today i got more!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, 100 dips is pretty insane.



Would be an awesome post to make though, lol.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 6, 2007)

Indeed it would be. I don't think I could do a 100 dips even at bodyweight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 6, 2007)

you love doing this new routine, and I'm loving looking at your workouts! something very interesting that I am thinking about doing the next time I need a switch.

great workout above man


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Indeed it would be. I don't think I could do a 100 dips even at bodyweight.



Its gonna be an ordeal getting there, haha. I could do JUST 100 dips in 15 minutes, but thats cheating because i wouldnt be doing the pullups.

Thats the goal though. As long as i keep progressing its very attainable!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 6, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> you love doing this new routine, and I'm loving looking at your workouts! something very interesting that I am thinking about doing the next time I need a switch.
> 
> great workout above man



Thanks dude 

Yeah, its pretty good. A lot of fun in the gym, its quite tense near the end trying to fit all the sets into 15 minutes. Today i had something like 12 seconds to spare on Bench and Rows, lol.

Id definitely reccomend giving it a go if you like the look of it.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 6, 2007)

That's a crazy load, dude.  Looks like fun!


----------



## katt (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice workout Gaz.....  how's the doms?

I love high volume - makes me want to change up my routine!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Pylon said:


> That's a crazy load, dude.  Looks like fun!



Thanks dude  i dunno about fun, but i dont have time to get bored! Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice workout Gaz.....  how's the doms?
> 
> I love high volume - makes me want to change up my routine!



Last week it was ridiculous, haha. Today though im surprisingly fine! Yay for adaptation


----------



## goob (Nov 7, 2007)

Words cannot describe the madness of that workout.   Great job Gaz.

Me and Witch have a job for you.   We could use that level of endurance, you like travel huh?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

just make sure to deload after a few weeks, this wrecks on your cns


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> just make sure to deload after a few weeks, this wrecks on your cns



Haha, yeah, i figured it would at some point, thanks for the heads up though .

Gonna be keeping an eye on it week to week, hoping for at least 4 weeks on this, shooting for 6. Its one of the reasons i decided to take weights out of the unload, i need some more recovery from resistance.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

goob said:


> Words cannot describe the madness of that workout.   Great job Gaz.
> 
> Me and Witch have a job for you.   We could use that level of endurance, you like travel huh?



Numbers can:

212 Reps @ 12 RM  lawlerskates.

And okay, what you have in mind? It all depends on WHERE to travel. Youve never seen a man turn into a puddle of quivering sweat quicker than me in a hot climate, haha.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

Your gay.








Just kidding.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> *Im* your gay.



Get you're grammar right, boy.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 7, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I want to make love to a donkey.



Hey, to each their own.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Hey, to each their own.





Ill have you know that donkey is sensitive and romantic in ways you cant possibly conceive.

And more importantly it has a HUGE wang. Whos got me up high?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 7, 2007)

I can read your mind.

It says '32E'.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 7, 2007)

i thought the welsh liked sheep, not donkeys?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I can read your mind.
> 
> It says '32E'.



32E is a great combination of characters


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2007)

PreMier said:


> i thought the welsh liked sheep, not donkeys?



I close my eyes and pretend.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 8, 2007)

whoa..whoa! this should have the 32Es in it also... 

bad time to show up I guess...


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Donkey love, gigantic breasts, sheep shagging and giant annimal cocks?  

It's like bieng back on the farm.......


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 8, 2007)

Woah, im getting homesick!

Good job Gaz - high volume has everyone all hot and bothered at the moment huh?!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> whoa..whoa! this should have the 32Es in it also...
> 
> bad time to show up I guess...



Whats bad about 32E Donkey Lovin?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Donkey love, gigantic breasts, sheep shagging and giant annimal cocks?
> 
> It's like bieng back on the farm.......



Childhood was fun wasnt it?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Woah, im getting homesick!
> 
> Good job Gaz - high volume has everyone all hot and bothered at the moment huh?!



It certainly looks that way!


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Childhood was fun wasnt it?


 
Childhood???? This was last night......


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


> Donkey love, gigantic breasts, sheep shagging and giant annimal cocks?
> 
> It's like bieng back on the farm.......


Are you in any way suggesting there's anything at all wrong with Mrs.Hazell's magnificent breasts?

ARE YOU?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)

I know you're a smartass and you might actually say yes, so here's the definite proof of your wrongness.







*drools over Keeley*


----------



## goob (Nov 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I know you're a smartass and you might actually say yes, so here's the definite proof of your wrongness.
> 
> 
> 
> *drools over Keeley*


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Are you in any way suggesting there's anything at all wrong with Mrs.Hazell's magnificent breasts?
> 
> ARE YOU?



Lets get him


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

Girls!: New Balls Please, Keeley!

 oh dear me!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2007)

goob said:


>



Also, lol  how did i miss this?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 8, 2007)

I guess if your journal is short of workouts it's because your putting the finishing touches on you DVD?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I guess if your journal is short of workouts it's because your putting the finishing touches on you DVD?


 
DVD is in post-production right now.

Lack of workout is to do with sudden back pain and me shitting myself  

Plus this week has been busy as hell, will be either going tonight or tomorrow. Im going home for the weekend aswell, looking forward to seeing the family


----------



## katt (Nov 9, 2007)

Even without the workouts, this journal is a riot!


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

so gaz, do u use a stool when u r having fun with the donkey, or is it a  miniature donkey?


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

by the way that workout looks like a bitch, better u than  me!!!!!!!


----------



## goob (Nov 9, 2007)

the other half said:


> so gaz, do u use a stool when u r having fun with the donkey, or is it a miniature donkey?


 

You've got it all wrong.  Gaz bends over for the donkey.  He's a modern man.


----------



## the other half (Nov 9, 2007)

aaahhhh, reverse role playing, i got it. definetly a modern man. do you think that he even bays like a donkey?


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 9, 2007)

Ey Gaz, what do you think of Devildriver? Cry for me Sky is one of the coolest heavy metal songs I've ever heard.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2007)

katt said:


> Even without the workouts, this journal is a riot!



I leave for 5 minutes and suddenely im getting it up the ass from a donkey!!!

What is this? Goob's journal?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2007)

the other half said:


> by the way that workout looks like a bitch, better u than  me!!!!!!!



Thanks dude, lol. Tomorrow is the next workout and im feelin' good.

And no, i have a 16ft penis. Rigor mortis sets in when i have an erection for too long


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2007)

goob said:


> You've got it all wrong.  Gaz bends over for the donkey.  He's a modern man.



I bend over for no man.

Taking it up the pooper from a chick wearing a strap-on doesnt make me gay, right?

RIGHT?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Ey Gaz, what do you think of Devildriver? Cry for me Sky is one of the coolest heavy metal songs I've ever heard.



Yeah, theyre pretty good. I prefer "I Dreamed I Died" off that album, that one is groovy.

Whatever you think of em, theyre a damn sight better than fucking Coal Chamber...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, theyre pretty good. I prefer "I Dreamed I Died" off that album, that one is groovy.
> 
> Whatever you think of em, theyre a damn sight better than fucking Coal Chamber...



Swinging the dead! Swinging the dead!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Swinging the dead! Swinging the dead!



LLLLLLOOCO. LLLLLLOOCO.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

Also, ive come to realise that bulking up is probably not a feasible option in university. I now weigh 168lbs. 190-168 in a few short months. Took me nigh on two years to do it the other way around.

The human body is an amazingly annoying machine.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 12, 2007)

Thing is, the human body is too damn well suited for survival. We're trying to fuck with the system, but the system's too good.


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Also, ive come to realise that bulking up is probably not a feasible option in university. I now weigh 168lbs. 190-168 in a few short months. Took me nigh on two years to do it the other way around.
> 
> The human body is an amazingly annoying machine.


 
No, it's not condusive for this sort of lifestyle.  

It's a shame, you'll  just have to consign yourself to 4 years of hard drinking, gratuitous bed hopping, mind altering drugs and rock and roll.

Yeah, damn shame.  I feel for you.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> No, it's not condusive for this sort of lifestyle.
> 
> It's a shame, you'll  just have to consign yourself to 4 years of hard drinking, gratuitous bed hopping, mind altering drugs and rock and roll.
> 
> Yeah, damn shame.  I feel for you.



Dont worry - im straight edge, i have a 4+ year relationship....BUT i do have the music \m/.

I would train for strength, but cos of this injury ill have to forgo that for a long time aswell. Apparently high reps at relatively low intensity flare the thing up also.

Annoying collusion of circumstances methinks .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Thing is, the human body is too damn well suited for survival. We're trying to fuck with the system, but the system's too good.



This is true, homeostasis is annoying when you want to CHANGE 

We'll be studying that soon in Biology actually, lol.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> No, it's not condusive for this sort of lifestyle.
> 
> It's a shame, you'll  just have to consign yourself to 4 years of hard drinking, gratuitous bed hopping, mind altering drugs and rock and roll.
> 
> Yeah, damn shame.  I feel for you.



Yeah. What if I'm going to college part time. Do I get any of these benefits!?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah. What if I'm going to college part time. Do I get any of these benefits!?



Since youre only part time you get a few beers, a handjob, the odd spliff, and light pop music.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Since youre only part time you get a few beers, a handjob, the odd spliff, and light pop music.



I'll take it, but we're going to have to do something about the pop music.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'll take it, but we're going to have to do something about the pop music.



You can also exchange for country, or heavy metal for half the duration.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> You can also exchange for country, or heavy metal for half the duration.



Okay. Light pop music it is...






YouTube Video


----------



## goob (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Since youre only part time you get a few beers, a handjob, the odd spliff, and light pop music.


 
 



			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> I leave for 5 minutes and suddenely im getting it up the ass from a donkey!!!
> 
> What is this? Goob's journal?


 
 Actually laughing out loud at this.

Think it's time for a new sig.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Okay. Light pop music it is...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol, well you're almost there


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

goob said:


> Actually laughing out loud at this.
> 
> Think it's time for a new sig.....



Haha, we're sig buddies


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, we're butt buddies



I'm not jelous.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I'm not jelous.



Youre so jealous you cant even spell properly.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Youre so jealous you cant even spell properly.



 

Sharp as a knife Gaz!


----------



## katt (Nov 12, 2007)

Man,,, we need to lighten this journal up a bit....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 12, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Youre so jealous you cant even spell properly.



lol. I actually knew I spelled that wrong, but I was on my way out of the door so I said screw it.

It felt really good to get back in the gym today. Know if I could only get laid.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Sharp as a knife Gaz!



And just as deadly


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Man,,, we need to lighten this journal up a bit....



You say that, yet youre laughing 

Gaz-1...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. I actually knew I spelled that wrong, but I was on my way out of the door so I said screw it.
> 
> It felt really good to get back in the gym today. Know if I could only get laid.



 awesome! Glad youre back to it dude! Thats always good news!

Getting laid is very much like training. You've gotta put the time in, don't lose your head when things get heavy, and most importantly watch what you eat.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Gah, im really pissed off.

I wanna go to the gym today but i really havent got a clue what to do. I love this EDT training, but its flaring my back up like mad. I havent training legs for about two weeks because after the last time i just couldnt sit down for more than 5 minutes without my lower back subjecting me to fire and brimstone raargh etc.

Total frickin' loss as to what the hell im supposed to be doing right now. This stupid back injury is really getting into my head now. Ive managed to put up with it for a few months now, but its starting to get to me.

I just want to train without problems!

Thing is i LIKE training legs, its awesome, but if i train them and it hurts like fuck afterwards (in the bad way, not the fun DOMS-makes-me-cry way) then i dunno...i dont wanna JUST train upper body because thats obviously not the way to go about things.

Do you think i tried to do too much too fast guys?

I probably did, but fuck...im pissed off with losing this much mass and strength so fast...the only way to get it is to train hard. Thats the only way i know HOW to train, yknow? I dont do things half-assed in the gym.

I wish fight club was real, i could really go for some of that the mood im in at the moment.

No ideas where to go with my training right now dudes n' gals, ideas, advice, and pictures of nude ladies (as always) are welcome and very much encouraged at this stage before i go rather mental.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

Mate, id say make sure your back is fully recovered before making yourself ill. You're young and healthy. Give your body a chance to heal fully before starting up again.

I know it's tough, and i know it's easy advice to give out while im sitting here without a back injury, but it's just not worth taking the chance over.

I don't know what else to say. You're a clever guy and you could train light and see how you go, but as you say, it's not what you're used to and the likelihood you might inadvertently overdo it will always be there. 

Anything else the docs can do? Have you thought of acupuncture? I wish there was a magic lotion Gaz, that would make it all go away.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Mate, id say make sure your back is fully recovered before making yourself ill. You're young and healthy. Give your body a chance to heal fully before starting up again.
> 
> I know it's tough, and i know it's easy advice to give out while im sitting here without a back injury, but it's just not worth taking the chance over.
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting 

My common sense gland says leave it, i know thats the thing to do, but you know what its like. Training is just something you HAVE to do, for some reason after a while it transcends being a hobby into being a compulsary biological process, lol.

I mean, its not even training light thats the problem, because right now im using 12rms which is pretty light, but somehow i found a way to make light weights just as hard  lol. I cant beat myself, apparently im too resourceful .

I hear what you're saying though, sigh, its my own fault after all - this is my penance for being an idiot during that workout in June that caused all this.

Im sick of NOT training though. Theres nothing worse than seeing all your progress go down the drain.

This seems like an unanswerable to me, haha, im going around in circles in my head like theres no tomorrow. Thanks though, you speak logically as usual


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I mean, its not even training light thats the problem, because right now im using 12rms which is pretty light, but somehow i found a way to make light weights just as hard  lol. I cant beat myself, apparently im too resourceful .



I know what you mean. Im doing 2 x 15 at the moment and it's kicking my arse BIG TIME!

You just can't win - i sympathise with you over the loss of your hard earned muscle. You must be gutted, and at 168lb, your only 10lb heavier than me   (i know, im a fat bitch  )

As you say, you are resourceful and im sure you'll come up with something. There's one thing for sure, you won't be short of suggestions or support - you're one of the most popular guys on this site


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> not the fun DOMS-makes-me-cry way



You know, you may like it, but when you sit at the end of the bed and cry, it bothers me. 



Gazhole said:


> I wish fight club was real, i could really go for some of that the mood im in at the moment.



There are real fight clubs.  At least in the US. But I wouldn't be surprised if they're in the UK, too.

Maybe I missed it, but have you gone to a doctor?

You could just take a month or more off and practice stretching.  When you come back, I'm sure you'll be hitting PRs in a week.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 13, 2007)

does your back hurt even on high reps (12+) with legs? and does your back hurt when you do upper strength movements? just a thought, but what if you were to try something like in Dale's journal and in one routine, you train half strength, upper body, and the other half higher reps for lower body? unless you get pain in your back no matter what. 

you could always increase your cardio too, instead. but if worse comes to worse Sam has the best advice with just getting healed up before you get back into it. 

sorry to hear all this Gaz, I've been there not being able to get to the gym when I really wanted to go. don't beat yourself up over it, and hopefully it's not distracting you from your school.

oh, and they're not naked...but...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> You just can't win - i sympathise with you over the loss of your hard earned muscle. You must be gutted, and at 168lb, your only 10lb heavier than me .



Thanks a lot , lol.



SamEaston said:


> As you say, you are resourceful and im sure you'll come up with something. There's one thing for sure, you won't be short of suggestions or support - you're one of the most popular guys on this site



Well i dunno about popular, but you're right in that the members here know a thing or six million, haha.

Ive come up with some sort of program that i may give a go. Two upper body workouts, one lower body workout, two fullbody workouts, interspersed with 3 cardio sessions and grip work over 11 days (i took the 11 day split idea off Dale Mabry i think ).

Maybe ill give it a go. Just not in a great mental place today


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> You know, you may like it, but when you sit at the end of the bed and cry, it bothers me.







DOMS said:


> There are real fight clubs.  At least in the US. But I wouldn't be surprised if they're in the UK, too.



I expect there are actually, maybe ill ask around 



DOMS said:


> Maybe I missed it, but have you gone to a doctor?



Ive been seeing an Osteopath for the last 3 months, have seen him on about 5 different occaisions. Its helping a lot, its definintely not hurting as much as before. Its just not RIGHT, yknow?



DOMS said:


> You could just take a month or more off and practice stretching.  When you come back, I'm sure you'll be hitting PRs in a week.



Its an option i guess...i just dont think i could handle any more time off, im on the limit as it is. 190 - 168lbs bodyweight is just a terrifying decrease...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> does your back hurt even on high reps (12+) with legs? and does your back hurt when you do upper strength movements? just a thought, but what if you were to try something like in Dale's journal and in one routine, you train half strength, upper body, and the other half higher reps for lower body? unless you get pain in your back no matter what.



I kinda stole some of Dale's setup thismorning actually...its a good idea, perhaps ill do that. Good thinking. Upper Body doesnt generally give me any crap TBH, but lower body still hurts my back when i do most things...



Scarface30 said:


> you could always increase your cardio too, instead. but if worse comes to worse Sam has the best advice with just getting healed up before you get back into it.



I thought of adding cardio in a lot more aswell. I should probably post that program i came up with with these modifcations and stuff. I think its basically gonna be lowish volume.



Scarface30 said:


> sorry to hear all this Gaz, I've been there not being able to get to the gym when I really wanted to go. don't beat yourself up over it, and hopefully it's not distracting you from your school.



Im trying not to let it, i should probably get back to work in fact, just pissed today and its hard to concentrate when im in a bad mood, lol. Cheers though dude.



Scarface30 said:


> oh, and they're not naked...but...



Very nice!


----------



## katt (Nov 13, 2007)

Sorry Gaz.. losing mass can really fuck up your brain and mental attitude!  But, lesson learned on idiot training?    It'll come back, probably sooner than you think.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Gah, im really pissed off.
> 
> I wanna go to the gym today but i really havent got a clue what to do. I love this EDT training, but its flaring my back up like mad. I havent training legs for about two weeks because after the last time i just couldnt sit down for more than 5 minutes without my lower back subjecting me to fire and brimstone raargh etc.
> 
> ...




I know what you mean. Just taking last week off I was about to go crazy. I'd definitely cut down on the volume and see how that goes but that's just me. You don't want to be in pain all the time. It's better to lose some mass.

Before you know it you'll be doing balls out workouts (in your balls out jeans).






YouTube Video


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I expect there are actually, maybe ill ask around



I did a search on Google for "london fight club" and do you know what I got?  I got the "London Pillow Fight Club"!  I really, really hope that it involves hot chicks in pajamas.




Gazhole said:


> Ive been seeing an Osteopath for the last 3 months, have seen him on about 5 different occaisions. Its helping a lot, its definintely not hurting as much as before. Its just not RIGHT, yknow?



What is the exact ailment?



Gazhole said:


> Its an option i guess...i just dont think i could handle any more time off, im on the limit as it is. 190 - 168lbs bodyweight is just a terrifying decrease...



I know this must sound trite, but you've gotta do what you've gotta do to stay healthy.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2007)

You gave most of the answers yourself: stop doing anything that hurts, even if it involves skipping on most of your leg work-outs. 

Go to an ART specialist. A good one.

Can you sprint?

Can you bench press?

Can you do dumbell rows?

Planks?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Sorry Gaz.. losing mass can really fuck up your brain and mental attitude!  But, lesson learned on idiot training?    It'll come back, probably sooner than you think.



Heres hoping


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I know what you mean. Just taking last week off I was about to go crazy. I'd definitely cut down on the volume and see how that goes but that's just me. You don't want to be in pain all the time. It's better to lose some mass.
> 
> Before you know it you'll be doing balls out workouts (in your balls out jeans).
> 
> ...



Thats possibly the strangest sketch i have ever seen...

I gotta get me a pair of those.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I did a search on Google for "london fight club" and do you know what I got?  I got the "London Pillow Fight Club"!  I really, really hope that it involves hot chicks in pajamas.



Me too...i dont like the thought of the same situation involving sweaty UFC fighters...just doesnt seem right. Tito Ortiz in pink pajamas etc...



DOMS said:


> What is the exact ailment?



A sacro (sarco?) iliac strain. Basically a pull up the right side of my body. Or rather, that was the problem before. Now the pull isnt hurting cos it was totally up the right side of my back into my shoulder...now its just my lower back.



DOMS said:


> I know this must sound trite, but you've gotta do what you've gotta do to stay healthy.



I know, i know. It shouldnt even be an issue of what i "want" to do. And dont worry about triteness, i prefer it when people say what they mean.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> You gave most of the answers yourself: stop doing anything that hurts, even if it involves skipping on most of your leg work-outs.



This is obviously a good option since some training is better than no training. I just dont want to CREATE more imbalances than i fix by leaving legs out. Perhaps doing less volume and intensity on the lower body than upper...



Witchblade said:


> Go to an ART specialist. A good one.



ART?



Witchblade said:


> Can you sprint?



Not if i want to keep my knees their correct size. Whenever i run i get lots of swelling and bruising in my knees, Dad has the same thing so im thinking its hereditry. Its why i stopped running in the first place, a few years ago i was pretty good at long distance.



Witchblade said:


> Can you bench press?



Like a mofo.



Witchblade said:


> Can you do dumbell rows?



Like a posterior chaining mofo.



Witchblade said:


> Planks?



Yeah, i can do core stuff without much problem. Crunches hurt after a while though, the reverse versions not so much.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I gotta get me a pair of those.



You are not the only one.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> You are not the only one.



Do you think they market a cut-off version for the summer?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Do you think they market a cut-off version for the summer?



Yes, there is a cut-off version and a overalls version just for sheep fuckers.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 13, 2007)

ART: active release therapy (massage variant).

You could train upper body only for a while. Your legs will grow or at least stay the same size too (body's homeostasis finally working to your advantage eh?). The only dangerous zone is your core. Don't make your hip flexors or your rectus abdominis too powerful. Do as much leg training as possible without agonizing yourself and focus on your lower body and your core when you're fully healed again.

There's a risk, but it's not that big if you do things correctly.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yes, there is a cut-off version and a overalls version just for sheep fuckers.



Maybe theyll endorse my DVD...


----------



## vortrit (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Maybe theyll endorse my DVD...



lol. A free pair with the first 100 DVD's sold. Act now and get a free bucket to stand on.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> ART: active release therapy (massage variant).



Do'h, i knew that, lol. Thanks 



Witchblade said:


> You could train upper body only for a while. Your legs will grow or at least stay the same size too (body's homeostasis finally working to your advantage eh?). The only dangerous zone is your core. Don't make your hip flexors or your rectus abdominis too powerful. Do as much leg training as possible without agonizing yourself and focus on your lower body and your core when you're fully healed again.
> 
> There's a risk, but it's not that big if you do things correctly.



What i may do then, is keep doing this EDT training for my upper body, but stick with some low volume weight training for my legs (2x20 on two lifts - RDLs, Squats ) and do cardio a lil more.

I dont really do that much core work to be honest, just 2 sets of planks, and two sets of something else 3x a week.

I dont see what else i can do really. If i dont train im gonna regret it, and as much as i love leg training and how much im OCD about program balance, thisll have to do untill im recovered.

Thanks for that WB 

And indeed thanks to everybody who posts in here, you guys are awesome. Strange having friends ive never actually met, but meh


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. A free pair with the first 100 DVD's sold. Act now and get a free bucket to stand on.



An _autographed _bucket, heathen.


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lol. A free pair with the first 100 DVD's sold. Act now and get a free bucket to stand on.



so what are the chances that this is how you hurt your back to begin with 

sorry to hear about the pain. but you are young and if you fuck your back up for good, thats going to make for a long and painful life. 

definitely get a pair of those pants and go to the fight club, no one will want to fight you then.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> so what are the chances that this is how you hurt your back to begin with
> 
> sorry to hear about the pain. but you are young and if you fuck your back up for good, thats going to make for a long and painful life.
> 
> definitely get a pair of those pants and go to the fight club, no one will want to fight you then.



 its a possibility. Our wooly friends sometimes need pinning down.

Wise words though, my Dad has had back pain for as long as he can remember so i know the trouble he gets with it.

Hows things with you anyways?


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

things are always good in my life,(got katt to thank for that) hunting alot now, not as much gym time, but will start hitting it hard in december


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

the other half said:


> things are always good in my life,(got katt to thank for that) hunting alot now, not as much gym time, but will start hitting it hard in december



 good stuff!

What kind of hunting?


----------



## the other half (Nov 13, 2007)

finished hunting elk at the beginning of november, now just hunting for deer till the end of the month


----------



## Raoul (Nov 13, 2007)

Wow, finally finished the whole thing.  Cracking read.

Sorry to hear about your injury flare-up man, hopefully if you take it a little bit easier you can still make progress, even if its not at the usual Gaz-like intensity


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey Gaz, I know it must grate have gone from 190 - 168, but think on the bright side, you;ll be super -ripped. The chicks will love it.

Every Cloud...


----------



## goob (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Gaz, I know it must grate have gone from 190 - 168, but think on the bright side, you;ll be super -ripped. The *Sheep* will love it.
> 
> Every Cloud....


 
My bad. Almost forgot...


BTW, sorry to hear about you're back, I was loving those utterly crazy workouts.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Wow, finally finished the whole thing.  Cracking read.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your injury flare-up man, hopefully if you take it a little bit easier you can still make progress, even if its not at the usual Gaz-like intensity



Lol, welcome to IM. Couldnt ask for a better first post than in me journal though 

You read the whole thing? Kudos.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Hey Gaz, I know it must grate have gone from 190 - 168, but think on the bright side, you;ll be super -ripped. The chicks will love it.
> 
> Every Cloud...



Well im MORE ripped than before, but i wouldnt say im super ripped, haha. This missus is loving it though, god bless her


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2007)

goob said:


> My bad. Almost forgot...
> 
> 
> BTW, sorry to hear about you're back, I was loving those utterly crazy workouts.....



Hey, no worries, lol.

Youll be pleased to know the crazy upper body workouts will be remaining. Lower Body will be boring as piss for a while.

At least ill go the half-gaz.


----------



## Raoul (Nov 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well im MORE ripped than before, but i wouldnt say im super ripped, haha. *This *missus is loving it though, god bless her



Don't let her hear you referring to her like that   I learnt the hard way not to introduce your SO as your "current girlfriend"... for some reason they don't like it  

Yeah I read the whole thing, was a great read.  I'm currently sipping on a protein shake, my new powder finally arrived!  Strawberry, its fucking tasty  Bargain, too, £20 for 5lbs.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Bargain, too, £20 for 5lbs.



Soooo...you paid 20 pounds for 5 pounds?  

Going completely off topic: I grew up on British teevee.  I was poor, so I couldn't afford a good teevee or cable.  So I spent my time watching PBS. Which, back then, pretty much played all British shows.

I remember Danger Mouse and Doctor Who, but my favorite was:






YouTube Video


----------



## Raoul (Nov 13, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Soooo...you paid 20 pounds for 5 pounds?



Hey yeah waitaminute.. maybe it wasn't such a good deal after all!



DOMS said:


> Going completely off topic: I grew up on British teevee.  I was poor, so I couldn't afford a good teevee or cable.  So I spent my time watching PBS. Which, back then, pretty much played all British shows.
> 
> I remember Danger Mouse and Doctor Who, but my favorite was:
> 
> ...



It's Charles Kennedy!

And yeah, DM and DW were awesome.  Did you know they've revived DW and are making new episodes again?  I assume it'll be syndicated in America/Canada pretty soon if indeed its not already.  Now if only they'd do that to Dangermouse... although on second thoughts, could anything beat the original?


----------



## DOMS (Nov 13, 2007)

Raoul said:


> And yeah, DM and DW were awesome.  Did you know they've revived DW and are making new episodes again?  I assume it'll be syndicated in America/Canada pretty soon if indeed its not already.  Now if only they'd do that to Dangermouse... although on second thoughts, could anything beat the original?



I've been watching the new Doctor Who since it fired back up.  I get them via bittorrrent because I don't want to wait a year for them to make it across the pond.

Thankfully, the producers of Doctor Who know it's the writing, and not the special effects, that make the show. For the most part, the writing has been very good.  Generally as witty as the originals.   I particularly liked the episode with the quantum angels.  A really good episode.

Oops, sorry for cluttering up your journal, Gaz.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

I dont think anything could ever top Dangermouse. What a fucking legend...

No worries guys, thats what my journal is for .

***

So i put this together. Standard push/pull/legs affair, though ill probably do Legs in the middle of the two upper body days.

Ive combined, per upper session, high volume movement at lowered intensity, followed by three relatively intense movements, followed by a final shitty isolation movement for fun.

For legs, ive just got two slightly lower intensity movements, an isolation, and moderately intense cardio. If in a few weeks i feel better perhaps ill add another movement in there or something.

For now though, this is pretty much what it looks like:

*Upper Push*

  Dips ??? 12x6 @ 14RM (0:30 RI)

  5mins RI

  Bench Press ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)
  Single Arm Overhead Press ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)
  Weighted Pushups ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)

  Skullcrushers ??? 2x20 @ 20 RM (1:00 RI)

*Upper Pull*

  Pullups ??? 12x3 @ 8RM (0:30 RI)

  5mins RI

  Bent Over Rows ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)
  Close Grip Pulldowns ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)
  Unilateral Bench Rows ??? 3x8 @ 9RM (1:30 RI)

  Barbell Curls ??? 2x20 @ 20RM (1:00 RI)

*Lower Body*

  Romanian Deadlifts ??? 2x12 @ 13RM (1:30 RI)
  Front Squats ??? 2x12 @ 13RM (1:30 RI)

  Calve Raises ??? 2x20 @ 20RM (1:00 RI)

  Moderate Intensity Cardio Ladder (Stationary Bike 20mins Total)
  ???5:00 @ Lv3 (Warm-Up)
  ???3:00 @ Lv10
  ???2:00 @ Lv5
  ???3:00 @ Lv12
  ???2:00 @ Lv7
  ???5:00 @ Lv3 (Warm-Down)

***

Pretty standard three-day split affair. Honestly, i feel like a fucking newbie.

Dudes, my arms arent symmetrical, what do i do?
I cant do much leg work cos i do cardio.
What supplements are good for shoulder growth?

ETC, ad nauseum.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Don't let her hear you referring to her like that   I learnt the hard way not to introduce your SO as your "current girlfriend"... for some reason they don't like it



Women can be so fickle about that stuff 



Raoul said:


> Yeah I read the whole thing, was a great read.



Lol, cheers very much! Took a while i expect, i forget its 50 pages long now 

How you doing anyways, dude?


----------



## Raoul (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Pretty standard three-day split affair. Honestly, i feel like a fucking newbie.



Hey, leave us alone!  We're not all dumb!

...so seriously, my arms, like, TOTALLY unsymetrical...





Gazhole said:


> Lol, cheers very much! Took a while i expect, i forget its 50 pages long now
> 
> How you doing anyways, dude?



Yeah, I'm sure if you copy/pasted it all into Word it would be a book! Lol.

Was great seeing how you progressed though, and how you fight back from your injuries.  Inspirational stuff.

Yeah I'm good man, really started watching my diet now.  6 meals a day, every day   My folks are complaining I'm eating them out of house and home, lol.  How's uni going for you?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice looking workout. So I guess you'll be cutting out the high volume stuff for awhile?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Yeah, looking real nice Gazza! Wondered how long it would be before you came up with a new program for yourself!  

Oh yeah, and Dangermouse was cool, granted. But do you remember Trap Door? That was the shit! Retro or what?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Hey, leave us alone!  We're not all dumb!
> 
> ...so seriously, my arms, like, TOTALLY unsymetrical...



Haha, well ill let you in on a secret - that question was my first post here. No shit 



Raoul said:


> Yeah, I'm sure if you copy/pasted it all into Word it would be a book! Lol.
> 
> Was great seeing how you progressed though, and how you fight back from your injuries.  Inspirational stuff.



Yeah, tis fun to see where i was before compared to now. Certainly my programs are far better designed.

Lets hope i fight back from this injury, true to my usual form 



Raoul said:


> Yeah I'm good man, really started watching my diet now.  6 meals a day, every day   My folks are complaining I'm eating them out of house and home, lol.  How's uni going for you?



Nice! Good stuff, thats what you need to do. I dont think im even eating that many atm. 4 or 5 is my limit right now, any more than that would take a force of effort i cant be arsed with at present.

Uni is good, far too much work to be honest. Got way too many assignments to sift through.

What you upto at the moment?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice looking workout. So I guess you'll be cutting out the high volume stuff for awhile?



Cheers dude 

Yeah, pretty much. Apart from that first movement on each of the upper days (which is pretty volume-heavy - 72 dips!) i fancy doing something a little heavier.

I thought the dynamic would be pretty cool within the same session.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, looking real nice Gazza! Wondered how long it would be before you came up with a new program for yourself!
> 
> Oh yeah, and Dangermouse was cool, granted. But do you remember Trap Door? That was the shit! Retro or what?



Lol, Trap Door was my favourite program as a nipper. And we're talking REALLY young, haha. That program was awesome...BURRRT!

But yarse, i cant relax unless i have a plan or schedule to work from. Everything needs to be sorted, yknow?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

nothing newbie about that man, and who cares? you've designed a routine that suits your needs right now, so have at it!

it looks like a good routine to me, I like the idea of the high volume low RI at the beginning, definitely get the blood flowing.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> nothing newbie about that man, and who cares? you've designed a routine that suits your needs right now, so have at it!
> 
> it looks like a good routine to me, I like the idea of the high volume low RI at the beginning, definitely get the blood flowing.



You calling me a newbie, peckerwood? 

Just kidding man, haha, no what you say is right on. Im not where i was at 5 months ago, i cant use the same movements, loads, or periodization schemes that i could back then so its pointless programming them.

Still, i like to think the programs im doing would still be challenging for me at the top of my game as well as now.

And yeah, ive really enjoyed the high volume Density Training stuff, so i dont wanna lose that completely. Plus i want to work on my pullups and dips, i love those movements and i want to get good at them. My target is 20 bw dips in a row, and 14 bw pullups in a row.

As well as that, like you say - gets the session off to a pounding start!

I like the high vol + high intensity stuff in the same session. Great feeling.


----------



## goob (Nov 14, 2007)

@ peckerwood.

Nicely designed workout Gaz, ticks all the boxes.

I'm a little disapointed that you are not continuing that North Korean prison camp routine that you were doing, as it was way cool.  But even superman could'nt keep that madness up for long....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2007)

goob said:


> @ peckerwood.
> 
> Nicely designed workout Gaz, ticks all the boxes.
> 
> I'm a little disapointed that you are not continuing that North Korean prison camp routine that you were doing, as it was way cool.  But even superman could'nt keep that madness up for long....



Dont worry man, im keeping that one element of it in for this once, but once im back injury-free you can count on me going on that program for the duration.

Even though i only did it for two weeks, its one of the most demanding and enjoyable programs ive ever done. THAT my friend, ticks all the boxes 

Sucks because i think i think i could have kicked ass on it. You know when you just feel naturally good at something?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2007)

hey now, I wasn't calling you a newbie but that peckerwood comment was pretty funny.

yeah I hear what you're saying, and kudos to you man not for staying down when you're hurt. many people I know would use it as an excuse to get out of the gym for a month or 2.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, Trap Door was my favourite program as a nipper. And we're talking REALLY young, haha. That program was awesome...BURRRT!
> 
> But yarse, i cant relax unless i have a plan or schedule to work from. Everything needs to be sorted, yknow?



I know! I bought the DVD a few months ago and it's totally fantastic! Doesn't lose any of its charm over the years!

I know what you mean about having a plan. I can't imagine heading to the gym and just doing whatever i feel like on the day. Or not writing things down to gauge progress. 

Im gonna be checking in and egging you on my dear!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 14, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cheers dude
> 
> Yeah, pretty much. Apart from that first movement on each of the upper days (which is pretty volume-heavy - 72 dips!) i fancy doing something a little heavier.
> 
> I thought the dynamic would be pretty cool within the same session.



Sounds like a blast. You sure come up with some great training ideas.


----------



## Raoul (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, well ill let you in on a secret - that question was my first post here. No shit
> 
> Uni is good, far too much work to be honest. Got way too many assignments to sift through.
> 
> What you upto at the moment?



Haha, I was wondering about it myself, but I was hoping they just even up as you carry on lifting.  That's true, right?  *crosses fingers*

Good to hear uni's going well, much be a bitch with all that work though, but still - at least its something you're interested in and enjoy learning about, hey.

I'm just waiting on a reply from unis atm, they're all being bastards and slowly torturing me as I wait for letters to drop through my door.  Apart from that I've just been getting way into training and stuff, have learnt a lot in this past month.  Its fascinating stuff!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> hey now, I wasn't calling you a newbie but that peckerwood comment was pretty funny.
> 
> yeah I hear what you're saying, and kudos to you man not for staying down when you're hurt. many people I know would use it as an excuse to get out of the gym for a month or 2.



If im going to insult somebody, it may aswell be funny, haha .

And yeah, ive had enough of being off and training protocols not working and stuff. The time for progress is NOW!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I know! I bought the DVD a few months ago and it's totally fantastic! Doesn't lose any of its charm over the years!
> 
> I know what you mean about having a plan. I can't imagine heading to the gym and just doing whatever i feel like on the day. Or not writing things down to gauge progress.
> 
> Im gonna be checking in and egging you on my dear!



Woah, theres a DVD!? Link me, link me!!!

I cant see how people do that either, just 'wing it'. Even when i just started i wrote everything down. I may have been nothing more than a long streak of piss, but i was still logical, haha.

And thankyou very much me dear, i shall look forward to the egging.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Sounds like a blast. You sure come up with some great training ideas.



Thankyou, thankyou.

Not my best, but ive made about twice as many programs than ive actually done...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Haha, I was wondering about it myself, but I was hoping they just even up as you carry on lifting.  That's true, right?  *crosses fingers*



Nope, fraid not. Not completely anyways. Youll:

a - Stop caring in light of what a petty fool youve been.
b - Stop noticing in light of increased overall mass.
c - Both.

Look at pro bodybuilders, they have far too much mass than should be legal - and from a right side to left side perspective they arent 100% symmetrical. Nobody is.



Raoul said:


> Good to hear uni's going well, much be a bitch with all that work though, but still - at least its something you're interested in and enjoy learning about, hey.



Well, i will be next year. This year its just A-Level chemistry + biology, with a load of extras thrown in, completed in half the time. Yay .



Raoul said:


> I'm just waiting on a reply from unis atm, they're all being bastards and slowly torturing me as I wait for letters to drop through my door.  Apart from that I've just been getting way into training and stuff, have learnt a lot in this past month.  Its fascinating stuff!



Which have you applied to? And to do what exactly?

And yarse, its awesome learning training schtuff. Let me tell you, you never stop finding new stuff out. Theres not been one point where i thought "ive seen it all, now" because it happens every time anybody here starts a new program.

Theres a fooking wealth of info on this forum alone, in stickies, journals, and in the brains of all the members themselves.

Hope youll be starting a journal pretty soon too, dude


----------



## goob (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thankyou, thankyou.
> 
> Not my best, but ive made about twice as many programs than ive actually done...


 
And programs good, they be.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

goob said:


> And programs good, they be.....



Lol, thanks Yoda, CSCS.



What you reckon on this periodization thing im playing with? Alwyn Cosgrove wrote about it in an article i read the other day and it looks pretty interesting...

*Periodization*

  Week 1 ??? As described below. (vanilla, like i posted before)
  Week 2 ??? Add one rep to each set of each core movement.
  Week 3 ??? Add one set to each core movement.
  Week 4 ??? Decrease  RI of core movements by 0:15.
  Week 5 ??? Get PR on load for one core movement in each session.


----------



## Raoul (Nov 15, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Nope, fraid not. Not completely anyways. Youll:
> 
> a - Stop caring in light of what a petty fool youve been.
> b - Stop noticing in light of increased overall mass.
> ...




Oh shit!  I'm gonna stop lifting anything with my right arm until my left one is perfectly symetical   Nah, I'm kidding.  Tbh I'm noticing less already.

Oh, I get it, I thought you were doing a degree already.  Makes sense why there's so much work then, if you're cramming an A level into one year.  I crammed an A level into 6 months earlier this year, but that was English Language, which basically requires minimal actaul learning.  I cant imagine how much work you must be doing with Biol & Chem.  It'll probably turn out that next year you'll actually be doing LESS work, lol.

I've applied to read English Lit at Warwick, Bristol, Oxford, Nottingham and York.  Wish they would let me know whether I have a goddamn interview or not - the Oxford ones are on the 5th of Dec, and I want to know if I have to start reading the books I said I read on my personal statement!  

And yeah, I should really start a journal - but I know that all you pro lift-heads would prolly rip on me for doing it all wrong or not lifting like a maniac, lol.  Its too daunting!


----------



## katt (Nov 15, 2007)

is yarse the same as yes???


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

katt said:


> is yarse the same as yes???



Lol, it is indeed!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Oh shit!  I'm gonna stop lifting anything with my right arm until my left one is perfectly symetical   Nah, I'm kidding.  Tbh I'm noticing less already.



 you laugh, but thats exactly what i DID do 



Raoul said:


> Oh, I get it, I thought you were doing a degree already.  Makes sense why there's so much work then, if you're cramming an A level into one year.  I crammed an A level into 6 months earlier this year, but that was English Language, which basically requires minimal actaul learning.  I cant imagine how much work you must be doing with Biol & Chem.  It'll probably turn out that next year you'll actually be doing LESS work, lol.



I bloody well hope so, its mental at the moment. Its a good job most of the A-Level syllabus is superfluous to what i want, so theyve cut a lot of it. Doesnt seem like it though.



Raoul said:


> I've applied to read English Lit at Warwick, Bristol, Oxford, Nottingham and York.  Wish they would let me know whether I have a goddamn interview or not - the Oxford ones are on the 5th of Dec, and I want to know if I have to start reading the books I said I read on my personal statement!



Ahh, awesome. At least youve got a few good choices there. And lol, better get reading . Anything i would know about? Im not too hot on the classics.



Raoul said:


> And yeah, I should really start a journal - but I know that all you pro lift-heads would prolly rip on me for doing it all wrong or not lifting like a maniac, lol.  Its too daunting!



Man, since i got here the only thing ive seen people get ripped on is if they ask for advice and then argue with it when it arrives, do something blantantly dangerous, being a troll, or asking a question about "how gettin' abs?".

Other than that, youll get useful critique, jokes about your sexual orientation, and lots of encouragement. Seriously, making a journal here was #2 in my best training descisions list.


----------



## KelJu (Nov 15, 2007)

Raoul said:


> And yeah, I should really start a journal - but I know that all you pro lift-heads would prolly rip on me for doing it all wrong or not lifting like a maniac, lol.  Its too daunting!




The journal forums here at IM might just be the most supportive environment I have seen in my entire life. You will get tons of advice and friendly constructive criticism. I rarely ever see anyone nag another member for not training a certain way.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The journal forums here at IM might just be the most supportive environment I have seen in my entire life. You will get tons of advice and friendly constructive criticism. I rarely ever see anyone nag another member for not training a certain way.



Exactly right. Supportive is great word.

Its quite the opposite of nagging usually, people love the variety that goes on here, and are open for discussion.

EDIT: Also KelJu, you just got the 1500th post in my journal


----------



## goob (Nov 16, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> , people love the variety that goes on here, and are open for discussion.


 
Yes, and some journals are much like magnets for deviants and perverts, albiet highly entertertaining.....eh...._Gaz._


Not to mention names........


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The journal forums here at IM might just be the most supportive environment I have seen in my entire life. You will get tons of advice and friendly constructive criticism. I rarely ever see anyone nag another member for not training a certain way.



Mostly because everyone knows we won't listen anyway.


----------



## DOMS (Nov 16, 2007)

KelJu said:


> The journal forums here at IM might just be the most supportive environment I have seen in my entire life. You will get tons of advice and friendly constructive criticism. I rarely ever see anyone nag another member for not training a certain way.



I've only seen two: M.J.H. (because he would start a new journal every Monday) and Kenwood (because he would ask for the same advice time and again, and he ignored the answer every time, and then do a shitty workout).

Other than those two, I've never put up with talking shit to a person in the Journals.  And now that I'm a mod, you now damn well I'll drop the hammer.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 16, 2007)

DOMS said:


> And now that I'm a mod, you now damn well I'll drop the hammer.



Be careful DOMS. Your going to get Gazhole all hot and bothered talking with all that  authority in his journal.


----------



## katt (Nov 16, 2007)

I agree w/Kelju - sometimes this journal is the only thing that keeps you going back for more


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Yes, and some journals are much like magnets for deviants and perverts, albiet highly entertertaining.....eh...._Gaz._
> 
> 
> Not to mention names........



Be nice, sweetie.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I've only seen two: M.J.H. (because he would start a new journal every Monday) and Kenwood (because he would ask for the same advice time and again, and he ignored the answer every time, and then do a shitty workout).
> 
> Other than those two, I've never put up with talking shit to a person in the Journals.  And now that I'm a mod, you now damn well I'll drop the hammer.



Haha, yeah...Kenwood really did set himself up for it. The funniest thing was that he never actually seemed to GET that people giving him shit.

But seriously, i agree. At the end of the day, a journal is a place to learn, both about yourself and training in general.

Anybody whos shitty because somebody isnt doing things properly knows enough to know its wrong, but wants to be an ass instead of helping. We dont need or want these people here.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Be careful DOMS. Your going to get Gazhole all hot and bothered talking with all that  authority in his journal.



Just because you werent man enough for me.

SICKBURN.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

Had a great day yesterday. Practicals for Biology are over so i had the day off Uni, did some work, went into town for a meal with my girlfriend and then on to the cinema to see Stardust again, then on the way home we found a missing cat and re-united it with its owner, watched Pan's Labyrinth and went to bed.

Awesome.

Hows everybody else doing?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Isn't Pan's Labyrinth fantastic?!

I watched it with my flatmate having never seen a trailer for it, and i thought it was absolutely brilliant. When that thing with the eyes in its hands was chasing the little girl i almost shit myself with terror! 'Run ya bastard, run . . . '

Anyway, im grand Gaz, glad to hear things are swell with you too. All is well with the world on days like this huh?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Isn't Pan's Labyrinth fantastic?!
> 
> I watched it with my flatmate having never seen a trailer for it, and i thought it was absolutely brilliant. When that thing with the eyes in its hands was chasing the little girl i almost shit myself with terror! 'Run ya bastard, run . . . '
> 
> Anyway, im grand Gaz, glad to hear things are swell with you too. All is well with the world on days like this huh?



I really enjoyed it actually, not my favourite, but still a really compelling watch! It looked great aswell, the actual direction and production was flawless.

That girl was an idiot! They were just grapes!!! Why the hell would you eat them!? Id wanna get as far away from that thing as possible as quick as possible but NO she wants to stick around and EAT.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I really enjoyed it actually, not my favourite, but still a really compelling watch! It looked great aswell, the actual direction and production was flawless.
> 
> That girl was an idiot! They were just grapes!!! Why the hell would you eat them!? Id wanna get as far away from that thing as possible as quick as possible but NO she wants to stick around and EAT.



I blame that thing who told her to go down there in the first place. I mean, no-one eats grapes anyway, but as soon as someone tells you you're not allowed to eat them, you want them don't you? Don't you?

Well, that's what happens with me and cookies anyway


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Had a great day yesterday. Practicals for Biology are over so i had the day off Uni, did some work, went into town for a meal with my girlfriend and then on to the cinema to see Stardust again, then on the way home we found a missing cat and re-united it with its owner, watched Pan's Labyrinth and went to bed.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Hows everybody else doing?



Thanks god you didn't eat the cat.

Nice avatar. lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Thanks god you didn't eat the cat.
> 
> Nice avatar. lol.



Thanks, i thought it was time for a change. The other one WAS a bit silly after all.

A lot of people call me a pussy, but i say - you are what you eat.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks, i thought it was time for a change. The other one WAS a bit silly after all.
> 
> A lot of people call me a pussy, but i say - you are what you eat.



lawlness. I know. That's why I was worried you would eat the cat.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> lawlness. I know. That's why I was worried you would eat the cat.





Seriously though, was an awesome cat. When the owner got there he told us she was 13 years old, but i placed her a most age 6 from the way she was moving around. Really energetic little cat.

Just the way i like em.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Seriously though, was an awesome cat. When the owner got there he told us she was 13 years old, but i placed her a most age 6 from the way she was moving around. Really energetic little cat.
> 
> Just the way i like em.



That's cool. How was the movie?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> That's cool. How was the movie?



Stardust is good, not usually my cup of tea cos it was quite fairytaleish, but was actually a great film.

Pan's Labyrinth is more my usual style - dark and confusing, so that was cool.

I think you need a bit of both every now and again. Something happy so you dont shoot yourself, and something that you actually have to think about so you dont turn into a moron.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Stardust is good, not usually my cup of tea cos it was quite fairytaleish, but was actually a great film.
> 
> Pan's Labyrinth is more my usual style - dark and confusing, so that was cool.
> 
> I think you need a bit of both every now and again. Something happy so you dont shoot yourself, and something that you actually have to think about so you dont turn into a moron.




Yeah, I've seen Pan's Labyrinth a few times. I never seen Stardust though. As far as me not turning into a moron... I think it's too late.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, I've seen Pan's Labyrinth a few times. I never seen Stardust though. As far as me not turning into a moron... I think it's too late.



Lol, surely not? You seem eloquent enough .

Got a few more films in a pile i need to watch actually.

"36" is a police action thriller thingy, "Casshern" is some sort of Sci-Fi thing, and "El Topo" is the one i wanna watch first cos its supposedly a really good but strange Western.

I watch too many films...


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 17, 2007)

Love the avi!

Laughed alot when i clapped eyes on that!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 17, 2007)

yeah great avy Gaz 



Gazhole said:


> Had a great day yesterday. Practicals for Biology are over so i had the day off Uni, did some work, went into town for a meal with my girlfriend and then on to the cinema to see Stardust again, then on the way home we found a missing cat and re-united it with its owner, watched Pan's Labyrinth and went to bed.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> Hows everybody else doing?



not bad. today was peachy, went for a sweet hike. you can read all about it if you really wanted to take the time and read the book I wrote in my journal about it, lol. 

I don't blame you if you don't.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 17, 2007)

Hehe, I keep thinking your posts were made by someone else, because I only glimpse over the avatars.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, surely not? You seem eloquent enough .
> 
> Got a few more films in a pile i need to watch actually.
> 
> ...



Yeah, me too, but I've been spending more of my spare time doing my college work, painting, drawing, and reading as of late.


----------



## goob (Nov 18, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Be nice, sweetie.


 
That was quite scary when i saw your avatar.


----------



## Raoul (Nov 19, 2007)

Well guys, since you've all been so cool, I guess there's nothing for it but to start a motherfuckin' journal and shit


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah great avy Gaz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah man, the pictures looked great i thought


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Love the avi!
> 
> Laughed alot when i clapped eyes on that!



Thats actually my relaxed normal face. Aint i purty?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Hehe, I keep thinking your posts were made by someone else, because I only glimpse over the avatars.



Haha, i do that aswell actually, ive started wondering who my own posts were made by...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, me too, but I've been spending more of my spare time doing my college work, painting, drawing, and reading as of late.



Cool, what kind of painting?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> That was quite scary when i saw your avatar.



 i have scarier, trust me.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Well guys, since you've all been so cool, I guess there's nothing for it but to start a motherfuckin' journal and shit



Hoorah!

Tis a good decision, you wont regret it


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Planks - 2x45sec @ 30sec RI
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
*
Workout A - Upper Push

Dips (0:30 RI) 12x6 @ BW
*@ BW - 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6
*
Bench Press (1:30 RI) 3x8 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 6
@ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs - 7, 5

*Single Arm Overhead Press (1:30 RI) 3x8 @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB
*@ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB - 8, 6
@ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB - 8

*Push Ups (1:30 RI) 3x8 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs
*@ BW + 10KG / 22lbs - 8, 6, 5

*Skullcrushers (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB
*@ 10KG / 22lbs BB - 20, 20

*Static Holds (1:00 RI) 4x30sec @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 30sec, 30sec, 30sec, 30sec
*
Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

New workout notation set up, what i SHOULD have done is in bold, what i DID do isnt.

Yeah, so a fairly dissapointing workout really. Not too bothered about it though, i usually get the weights wrong at the start of a new program, the dumbells increment in 2.5 instead of 2 KG at this gym, im still trying to guage where i am after injury time off, and ive just basically taken a week and a half off from training.

Still fucking knackered. Couldnt push my door open or take my shirt off my muscles are so fatigued. So i guess thats good, as long as i dont fail quite so much on a regular basis.

Plan is to take the volume lifts down by 2 sets (10x6/10x3 for Dips and Pullups respectively) and take the weights ive got written for the 3x8 lifts down by 1 increment while increasing RI by 0:15.

Hopefully by next week i should be more up to speed, i doubt ill fail as much so i wont have that stress to carry over to the other lifts, the RIs will be a tad higher, and ill have taken two sets off that volume thing. Hopefully itll have a cumulative effect of me actually being able to complete the session.

Thats a lot of changes and tweaks, but id rather complete a session and kick my ego in the crotch than burn out through constant failure and end up back to square one.

The only problem now is that my ego is even bigger than my cock, so its tough to keep it in check.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 19, 2007)

I know what you mean about the ego man. You keep remembering what you used to lift and adjust according to those numbers. Even if you progress, it still doesn't feel like progress, because it's not a PR. It's just a small step in the direction of your old self, while every bit of progress used to be an all-time high, something you had never done before. It's tough, but we know what we should do. 

_When you lower the weights, you might feel a slight sting in the back of your head. That's pride fucking with you. Fuck pride. Pride only hurts._


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> I know what you mean about the ego man. You keep remembering what you used to lift and adjust according to those numbers. Even if you progress, it still doesn't feel like progress, because it's not a PR. It's just a small step in the direction of your old self, while every bit of progress used to be an all-time high, something you had never done before. It's tough, but we know what we should do.
> 
> _When you lower the weights, you might feel a slight sting in the back of your head. That's pride fucking with you. Fuck pride. Pride only hurts._



Wise and true words, dude. Thats totally how i feel right now. I mean, yeah, i worked out that 30KG DBs is probably my 5RM at this level, which is pretty high compared to a month ago...but i was DB pressing 40-45's for 4 before, and more on the BB .

Doesnt make sense.

One day ill get the feeling back from when i got my Deadlift PR. I think i was the third highest in that gym at the time, even though it was only 130KG. Not even 300x1, but still. Was great lifting something that heavy, a real accomplishment, and a few guys came up to me after i was done and slapped me on the back for it.

One day! I do wanna keep working on the strength side of it when im healed up, possibly (probably) go back on Westside, and kick out some true PRs.

Untill then, the ego will need to be stepped on every morning before i go out.


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

You may not be happy, but it still looks great to me.  12 x 6 Dips, back at the madness again.  Great job, mere mortals would be really proud of that workout.



Gazhole said:


> The only problem now is that my ego is even bigger than my cock, so its tough to keep it in check.


 
That is serious. You must be a suiside risk with so little self esteem.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> You may not be happy, but it still looks great to me.  12 x 6 Dips, back at the madness again.  Great job, mere mortals would be really proud of that workout.



Lol, thanks man. It was a tough one. I think the modifications will crack this one. Next time will be better methinks 



goob said:


> That is serious. You must be a suiside risk with so little self esteem.



Bitch get real, the only suicide risk here is if i lose my balance trying to take a piss and get crushed under the weight of my giant balls.


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Bitch get real, the only suicide risk here is if i lose my balance trying to take a piss and get crushed under the weight of my giant balls.


 
Been a while?  Any longer and you'll be "space-hopping" to uni......


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> Been a while?  Any longer and you'll be "space-hopping" to uni......



Dear god, that WOULD be a sight, wouldnt it?


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Dear god, that WOULD be a sight, wouldnt it?


 
You could probably count it as cardio......


----------



## DOMS (Nov 19, 2007)

I had something informative to say about your workout, but whenever I tried typing it out, it always ended up as, "Crazy motherfucker". 

Solid workout, Gaz!  Even is you fail a little short.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I had something informative to say about your workout, but whenever I tried typing it out, it always ended up as, "Crazy motherfucker".
> 
> Solid workout, Gaz!  Even is you fail a little short.



Haha, thanks dude 

Its been a while since ive done a session with 6 movements in it, so its really no wonder im beat up right now!


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 19, 2007)

for having a problem back I'd be quite pleased with that workout. for not having a problematic back I'd still be pleased! great job man, slow and steady until the back is 100% is better than nothing at all.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

What is that you posted above? A workout? I'm just kidding, of course. Nice work. Those dips really stand out big!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cool, what kind of painting?



Mostly watercolors. That's really the only type of paint I like to work with, but it seems to be the hardest to do.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> for having a problem back I'd be quite pleased with that workout. for not having a problematic back I'd still be pleased! great job man, slow and steady until the back is 100% is better than nothing at all.



This is it, i shouldnt be so hard on myself, but if i wasnt id still weigh 112lbs. Its how i roll .

But yeah, thanks! Was a toughie


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> What is that you posted above? A workout? I'm just kidding, of course. Nice work. Those dips really stand out big!



For crazy people like you what i posted above may constitute a long lie-in and a wank, but yes - for me thats a workout 

Thanks, man! I think they were the cause of my lacklustre performance later on. Low intensity, but the high volume more than makes up for it - my chest was about as powerful as raw bacon.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Mostly watercolors. That's really the only type of paint I like to work with, but it seems to be the hardest to do.



Haha, yeah, i was never good at watercolours. I was thinking about getting back into it though, something to do over christmas at least.

Any tips? Its been about 4 years since i did any sort of art past doodling...

Any photos of your work youd care to share?


----------



## goob (Nov 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> For crazy people like you what i posted above may constitute a long lie-in and a wank, but yes - for me thats a workout
> 
> .


 
^^^And in a nutshell...what got Vortit kicked out of his last gym....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^And in a nutshell...what got Vortit kicked out of his last gym....



And nobody looked at that power rack quite the same way again.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 20, 2007)

Christ Gaz - you got back into the gym and had a good workout, that's what counts. You'll be back in peak condition soon enough, don't worry. If we were constantly in peak condition, then we couldn't call it a peak, could we?

You're doing great. The most important thing is that your back remains pain free.  Although, you might want to consider getting support briefs. If your balls are as big as you say . . . . . . . . i think we may have found the source of your back problems . . . .


----------



## Raoul (Nov 20, 2007)

Hahaha, I'm loving this banter guys.  Some total sick burns by goob there 

Nice workout, Gaz.  I can imagine it must be hard when you were lifting that big before, but keep that ego in check (for now), don't get injured again, and I can't believe you won't be setting PRs again before you know it


----------



## the other half (Nov 20, 2007)

so, why would you do 12 sets of dips????? awesome job. hope the back stay healthy for you.
it feel good to have something else in your hand agian doesnt it. or shall i say hands.


----------



## goob (Nov 20, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Hahaha, I'm loving this banter guys. Some total sick burns by goob there
> 
> Nice workout, Gaz. I can imagine it must be hard when you were lifting that big before, but keep that ego in check (for now), don't get injured again, and I can't believe you won't be setting PRs again before you know it


 
Haha, this is one hella entertaining thread....I mean journal, I think there is workouts in here, might be a rumour, but I think there is.

How goes it Raoul? Whos the dude in your avatar?


----------



## Raoul (Nov 21, 2007)

goob said:


> Haha, this is one hella entertaining thread....I mean journal, I think there is workouts in here, might be a rumour, but I think there is.
> 
> How goes it Raoul? Whos the dude in your avatar?



That, my friend, is Hunter S. Thompson; journalistic pioneer, savage political commentator, and above all a man who pushed life to the very limits and beyond.  Have you seen the film Fear & Loathing in Las Vegas?  With Johnny Depp and Benicio Del Toro?  That was based on his most famous book.  Take a look on Wikipedia if you're interested, he truly was one of a kind.  RIP, Hunter.

And yeah, it's going good, thanks.  Just deadlifted over 100 pounds for the first time (which shows you how much of a noob I am).  I cranked out 4, 4, 4 without much trouble so I reckon I can go much heavier, but I'm building up slowly.  Don't wanna rush it and injure myself.

How about yourself?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, yeah, i was never good at watercolours. I was thinking about getting back into it though, something to do over christmas at least.
> 
> Any tips? Its been about 4 years since i did any sort of art past doodling...
> 
> Any photos of your work youd care to share?



I've mostly been doing practice exercises with the paint for school. I really don't think any of my painting are good enough yet to worry about posting, but if I get more time later I will try to post one.

As far as tips, just buy some cheap art supplies to start with and have fun. 

My art class just started with painting simple shapes mostly with a colored background.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 21, 2007)

goob said:


> ^^^And in a nutshell...what got Vortit kicked out of his last gym....



Did you have to tell everyone about that? I'm actually running out of gyms. I'm pretty sure 90% of the people at my current gym hate me, and I haven't even jerked off on on piece of equipment... yet!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Christ Gaz - you got back into the gym and had a good workout, that's what counts. You'll be back in peak condition soon enough, don't worry. If we were constantly in peak condition, then we couldn't call it a peak, could we?
> 
> You're doing great. The most important thing is that your back remains pain free.  Although, you might want to consider getting support briefs. If your balls are as big as you say . . . . . . . . i think we may have found the source of your back problems . . . .



Haha, i wont lie to you - it is a contributing factor .

But seriously, thanks a lot .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Hahaha, I'm loving this banter guys.  Some total sick burns by goob there
> 
> Nice workout, Gaz.  I can imagine it must be hard when you were lifting that big before, but keep that ego in check (for now), don't get injured again, and I can't believe you won't be setting PRs again before you know it



Cheers man 

And kudos on that Deadlift PR!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> so, why would you do 12 sets of dips????? awesome job. hope the back stay healthy for you.
> it feel good to have something else in your hand agian doesnt it. or shall i say hands.



I thought the high volume would be a nice addition to the program, 14 dips is my BW max so with the RIs i can do more volume than i otherwise would be able to.

And lol at the second part


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

vortrit said:


> I've mostly been doing practice exercises with the paint for school. I really don't think any of my painting are good enough yet to worry about posting, but if I get more time later I will try to post one.
> 
> As far as tips, just buy some cheap art supplies to start with and have fun.
> 
> My art class just started with painting simple shapes mostly with a colored background.



Cool .

I think i would have enjoyed art more if it wasnt for the string of annoying teachers we had. In the middle of my final exam, one of them told me to start again. FIVE HOURS into a TEN HOUR exam!

COW.

May start again on my own terms, lol. And yeah, you should still post one up if you feel like it


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Planks - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
*
Workout B - Lower Body

Romanian Deadlifts (1:30 RI) 2x12 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs
*@ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs - 12, 12
*
Front Squats (1:30 RI) 2x12 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
*@ 25KG / 55lbs BB - 12, 12

*Standing Calve Raises (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 20, 20

*Cardio

**Stationary Bike (20 Minutes)
*- 5:00 @ Lv3
- 3:00 @ Lv10
- 2:00 @ Lv5
- 3:00 @ Lv12
- 2:00 @ Lv7
- 5:00 @ Lv3

* Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Not a bad workout really. Front squats was a "PR" for me atm, but its nothing compared to what im "used to" so im not counting it. But for now, thats the highest i can manage for that rep range. Woot!

Rest of the workout was good enough i guess. Cardio was tough, Heartrate peaked at about 168ish on Lv12, was around 150-155 on the other bits, and down to 133ish on the low intensity Lv3 parts. My resting HR is probably about 120-125 or something. Kept the RPM at least at 80, at most 95 depending on the intensity - i tried to keep the pressure on in SOME way throughout.

Static stretching felt really good today aswell. I was relaxed as hell walking outta the gym.

Good day.


----------



## the other half (Nov 21, 2007)

great workout, it will all start falling into place in no time.
strecthing is a good thing, and i know we dont do enough of it, especially at the end of the workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2007)

the other half said:


> great workout, it will all start falling into place in no time.
> strecthing is a good thing, and i know we dont do enough of it, especially at the end of the workout.



Thanks man  i was pretty pleased with that workout since my CV isnt really too strong atm.

And yeah, i try to do a pretty comprehensive warmup/warmdown section. Especially since my problem al stems from tight hamstrings, lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 22, 2007)

Your resting HR is 125bpm???? Mine is 47bpm. What are you taking mate?

Sheesh, you should be skin and bones at the rate your heart is pumping!!


----------



## goob (Nov 22, 2007)

Gaz,   I don't want to alarm you............but there's a workout in this thread!   Must have been posted by mistake, probably a server error, nothing to worry about.



			
				Sam said:
			
		

> Your resting HR is 125bpm???? Mine is 47bpm. What are you taking mate?
> 
> Sheesh, you should be skin and bones at the rate your heart is pumping!!


 
His heart has to pump that fast to get blood to support his massive.....









..Ego!

Great workout Gaz.  Must have been tough doing front squats and RDL's back to back.  Congrats on PR!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Your resting HR is 125bpm???? Mine is 47bpm. What are you taking mate?
> 
> Sheesh, you should be skin and bones at the rate your heart is pumping!!


 
Maybe i made a mistake . I only ever measure my heart rate when ive done a workout, haha.

Whats the average resting heartrate then?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2007)

goob said:


> Gaz, I don't want to alarm you............but there's a workout in this thread! Must have been posted by mistake, probably a server error, nothing to worry about.


 
No, theres no workout here. You must be looking at somebody else's thread by mistake!



goob said:


> His heart has to pump that fast to get blood to support his massive.....
> 
> ..Ego!


 
Is that what you crazy kids are calling it these days?



goob said:


> Great workout Gaz. Must have been tough doing front squats and RDL's back to back. Congrats on PR!


 
Cheers dude, that last set of Front Squats was a bit of a challenge i must say .

Im surprised i have the wrist flexibility to pull them off. Last time i tried it wasnt happening at all. I guess my masses of stretching is paying off


----------



## Pylon (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy turkey day, Gaz!


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Very nice workout. They are looking better and better all the time.


----------



## vortrit (Nov 22, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Cool .
> 
> I think i would have enjoyed art more if it wasnt for the string of annoying teachers we had. In the middle of my final exam, one of them told me to start again. FIVE HOURS into a TEN HOUR exam!
> 
> ...




Cool. Yeah, most of the stuff is just for me at this point.


----------



## Witchblade (Nov 23, 2007)

I'd recheck your RHR man. 120 is pretty damn dangerous, you should intervene at that number. You want it to be at 1/sec ideally.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

Just rechecked.

Its closer to 60bpm, lol. Potato, potato.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

Pylon said:


> Happy turkey day, Gaz!



Haha, thanks man  you too!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Very nice workout. They are looking better and better all the time.



Cheers dude!

Have pulling later on thisafternoon, really looking foward to it!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

* Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Planks - 2x45sec @ 30sec RI
*
Workout A - Upper Push

Pullups (0:30 RI) 10x3 @ BW
*@ BW - 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3, 3
*
Bent Over Rows (1:45 RI) 3x8 @ 40KG / 88lbs BB*
@ 40KG / 88lbs BB - 8, 8, 8

*Close Grip Pulldowns (1:45 RI) 3x8 @ 54KG / 118.8lbs
*@ 54KG / 118.8lbs - 8, 8, 8

*Uni-Lateral Bench Rows (1:45 RI) 3x8 (Per Arm) @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
*@ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB - 8, 8, 8 (Per Arm)

*Curls (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB
*@ 10KG / 22lbs BB - 20, 20

*Static Holds (1:00 RI) 4x30sec @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 30sec, 30sec, 30sec, 30sec
*
Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Great workout. Missed nothing. Was very VERY close on the last set of Uni-Lateral Rows, but just managed it methinks.

Thought i could only do 30KG on the pulldowns, but that was light as hell so no complaints here .

Other than that, yeah...grip work was easier than last time so that was a pretty quick progression. Make increase the weight on those soon.

Definitely better than Push Day, but then agan - pulling is much more fun anyways.


----------



## goob (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice job Gaz.   Pulling is stronger than pushing for me too. Good numbers all round, you've go to love those one armed rows....


----------



## vortrit (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice workout. What the idea with the 10 x 3 on the pull ups though?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

goob said:


> Nice job Gaz.   Pulling is stronger than pushing for me too. Good numbers all round, you've go to love those one armed rows....



Thanks dude  yeah, i was pretty much done by those rows, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 23, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice workout. What the idea with the 10 x 3 on the pull ups though?



Thanks man!

Well i found i was only managing 2x8 at BW with a more traditional setup, so if i do it like this using 10x3 at my 8RM (BW) i can end up doing basically double the volume.

The main goal with doing Pullups and Dips in this way is to help try and get better at them. Plus it gives me a tough start to the session, low RIs and high volume is pretty different to the rest of the movements.

Just need to get my BW pullups to a respectable number, 8 doesnt really do much for me, haha.


----------



## goob (Nov 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude  yeah, i was pretty much done by those rows, haha.


 
I just realised that my last post was the first serious, properly workout orientated and not offensive post that I have made in about 12+ pages in here.

.....somethings not right....


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

goob said:


> I just realised that my last post was the first serious, properly workout orientated and not offensive post that I have made in about 12+ pages in here.
> 
> .....somethings not right....



invasion of the goob snatchers!! 

great job in here Gaz, you're making a slow but DEFINITE comeback which is awesome stuff

how's everything going?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

goob said:


> I just realised that my last post was the first serious, properly workout orientated and not offensive post that I have made in about 12+ pages in here.
> 
> .....somethings not right....





What have you done with our goob!?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> invasion of the goob snatchers!!
> 
> great job in here Gaz, you're making a slow but DEFINITE comeback which is awesome stuff
> 
> how's everything going?



Why does that sound so much like a euphamism for masturbation?

"Snatching your goob."



Thanks man, im definitely pleased with how things are progressing. Its always gonna be touch and go this soon after a back injury (theyre real bastards, arent they?) but at least im lifting.

Things are going well, im writing another song atm which is going pretty smoothly. Its not even heavy metal, lol, its really chilled out and electronic. Good calm ambience...

Yourself?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 24, 2007)

now that I look back at it, I really should not have said it's a slow comeback, because you've been on the way up pretty quickly!

that's cool, writing music seems like it would somewhat soothing, is it not? I mean like you get home from a bad day at school and decide to just chill out and write some music.

things aren't bad here, as for the training part of it though it's horrible. my life revolves around school work now. my chilling out thing is gaming. I bought Guild Wars (yeah, I know what you're thinking, lol) and it's a pretty cool game.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> now that I look back at it, I really should not have said it's a slow comeback, because you've been on the way up pretty quickly!



Lol, well i wouldnt say fast, slow is probably closer. My work capacity has shot up pretty quickely, as has my grip strength, but for most things im still behind!



Scarface30 said:


> that's cool, writing music seems like it would somewhat soothing, is it not? I mean like you get home from a bad day at school and decide to just chill out and write some music.



It depends what kind of music im writing, whether im just jamming or actually recording, and whether all of the above goes well.

When it goes well its great having written something, but when the ideas dont come its the most goddamned frustrating thing in the world, lol.

Thats why i like messing with different kinds of music every now and again. Working on the same thing for too long gets kinda stale. Its much easier in a band.

Ive been writing my solo metal EP for about a year now, and im only just half way through the fourth song out of four - guitars only. I have a long way to go.



Scarface30 said:


> things aren't bad here, as for the training part of it though it's horrible. my life revolves around school work now. my chilling out thing is gaming. I bought Guild Wars (yeah, I know what you're thinking, lol) and it's a pretty cool game.



Haha, i wasnt gonna say a thing .

But yeah, school is more important. Youre doing totally the right thing by concentrating on that right now. Im doing the same thing really, or trying to.

At the end of the day, you can always train later - but you fuck your exams up and thats it, theyre gone. Dont sweat it, with your attitude youll do fine


----------



## goob (Nov 24, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Things are going well, im writing another song atm which is going pretty smoothly. Its not even heavy metal, lol, its really chilled out and electronic. Good calm ambience...


 
What are you using to record/produce this music VSTi's and Nuendo/ Sonar etc....?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

goob said:


> What are you using to record/produce this music VSTi's and Nuendo/ Sonar etc....?



Atm im getting into using Reason 3.0, i tried it a long time ago but for some reason it didnt stick with me, but this time around the whole sequencer layout and the rack controls and stuff have clicked for some reason (pun!) and im really enjoying it.

Its great actually, cos theres just a load of software representations of rack hardware that would cost me a few grand to recreate in reality. Ive got synthesizers, sequencers, samplers, drum machines, effects, everything - all midi controlled.

Gimme a sec and ill upload a short sample of what im working on.

I take it you're into this sort of thing as well? I seem to remember us talking about something like this before


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2007)

ChlledIntroAndPart1.mp3

There y'are.

The mixing needs some work, im obviously going to extend it, i need to add some more subtle instruments here and there, and the piano parts i think are mostly awful (harmony isnt my strongpoint - luckily my girlfriend is a violinist with a pianist for a father, both are classically trained ).

Still, as it goes i couldnt be happier with it so far considering its my first real attempt with Reason 3.0, and the fact that im used to bonehead metal


----------



## goob (Nov 24, 2007)

Sounds almost Radiohead-esque on one of there electronic downtempo trips.  Especially in the 'dub' type echo hits.

Rason fucking rocks.  Ive used it for years, you add into cubase or cakewalk as a Vsti, so you can get the audio recording facilities that reason does not offer (it's only real weakness).  The virtual instruments are superb, and some cool modulation routing effects can be created through the matrix using the cv's and envalope's. Loads of possibilities.

When it comes to virtual instruments, the best I heard were the ones that came with logic platinum, although they used massive amounts of cpu overhead.

Good work.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2007)

Thanks dude, even though all our banter on music production is now lost to hacker's hell .

Its like going back in time!


----------



## goob (Nov 28, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, even though all our banter on music production is now lost to hacker's hell .
> 
> Its like going back in time!


 
What music speak do you talk of?    You're imagining things Gaz.  Lay off the sherbit.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2007)

goob said:


> What music speak do you talk of?    You're imagining things Gaz.  Lay off the sherbit.



Get me some orange SHEEEER-BEEEEERT.


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 29, 2007)

Never mind. Maybe you can post some workouts instead?


----------



## vortrit (Nov 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, even though all our banter on music production is now lost to hacker's hell .
> 
> Its like going back in time!



Welcome to the past!


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Christ, lets hope it doesn't happen again

*crosses fingers*


----------



## katt (Nov 30, 2007)

What the hell is that on your head in your avi?


----------



## SamEaston (Nov 30, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Get me some orange SHEEEER-BEEEEERT.



I was thinking it was probably streamers of some description, but given this post, it could be part of his brain


----------



## Raoul (Dec 1, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> I was thinking it was probably streamers of some description, but given this post, it could be part of his brain



*waits for someone to post "No, there's way too much of it for that"*  Goob, I'm looking at you! 

What has been up with this place recently, anyway?  Its been up and down like a yoyo.


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Raoul said:


> *waits for someone to post "No, there's way too much of it for that"* Goob, I'm looking at you!
> 
> What has been up with this place recently, anyway? Its been up and down like a yoyo.


 
I would never suggest there's way too much filthy talk in here.  Pot and kettle springs to mind.


----------



## Raoul (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> I would never suggest there's way too much filthy talk in here.  Pot and kettle springs to mind.



Ah no, you misunderstand... Sam suggested the stuff on Gaz's head was his brain, and I was waiting for someone (i.e. you) to say "No, can't be, there's way too much of it for that" 

Of course there cannot be too much filthy talk, that's almost an oxymoron 

On topic a bit more: my back is fucking killing.  Deadlifts ftw!


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Ah no, you misunderstand... Sam suggested the stuff on Gaz's head was his brain, and I was waiting for someone (i.e. you) to say "No, can't be, there's way too much of it for that"
> 
> Of course there cannot be too much filthy talk, that's almost an oxymoron
> 
> On topic a bit more: my back is fucking killing. Deadlifts ftw!


 
Good man.  I'm not a fan of deads, but they are a great muscle building move.  

As a disciple of the great Hunter S, are you one for a bit of pscho-active weekend recreation?


----------



## Raoul (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Good man.  I'm not a fan of deads, but they are a great muscle building move.
> 
> As a disciple of the great Hunter S, are you one for a bit of pscho-active weekend recreation?



Yeah, since I cannot squat properly (no rack ) deads are my main OH MY GOD IM GOING TO DIE lift 

As to your second question, well, you could say that...   How about your good self?


----------



## goob (Dec 1, 2007)

Raoul said:


> Yeah, since I cannot squat properly (no rack ) deads are my main OH MY GOD IM GOING TO DIE lift
> 
> As to your second question, well, you could say that...  How about your good self?


 
Not so much now, but yes I was very much a disciple,maybe even a 'high-priest' of the psychoactive.....


----------



## Raoul (Dec 1, 2007)

goob said:


> Not so much now, but yes I was very much a disciple,maybe even a 'high-priest' of the psychoactive.....



Excellent my good man!  A month or so ago I went shroom picking, and I munched them all last week when I went to see Pendulum (don't know if you've heard of them, if you're not from the UK probably not).  It was fantastic!


----------



## Double D (Dec 1, 2007)

Hey buddy. How have things been?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2007)

how's everything going Gaz? must be pretty darn busy the past few days without workouts!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 3, 2007)

Where's Gaz gone? Surely being a student can't be that taxing?


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)

I'm thinking it's just that time of year where everyone takes it a little slower than norm.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 3, 2007)

He better not pull a Bakerboy!  If he does, I'm getting a ticket to the UK, and I'm going to kill him. 

If you love someone, set them free.  If they dont' come back, you hunt 'em down and kill 'em.


----------



## goob (Dec 3, 2007)

Don't worry, he's only on vacation at the moment.


He sent this pic, told me to let everyone know he's having fun...


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2007)




----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2007)

Hey all!

Just a quick update as its 3am and im finally able to connect to the internet.

Have been really busy with uni work these last few days but im just about on top of it now. With IM being back and forth i thought i may aswell take a few days off (see: goob's picture).

Ive still been working out, and had some awesome ones too. Nothing so awesome as to post, but i havent missed a step (touch wood. mmm).

The only workout i have skipped was today's because im moving it to tomorrow instead, reason being that i had a crappy nights sleep last night, and my laptop decided to cunt itself (thanks very much vista and your poor resource management) so i finally bit the bullet and installed Linux. Ubuntu 7.10 to be exact.

Spent most of the afternoon getting that going and we're at last up and running.

So yeah, that was my week in a nutshell .

My CoC #1 gripper arrived the other day, and im confident ill close it by the end of the week. Im about half a cm away from touching the handles.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hey buddy. How have things been?



Hey dude 

Long time no see!

Things are going great, the back is clearing up and im at last getting down to some intense workouts 

Hows life? Havent spoken for a long while. Everything going okay?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 3, 2007)

DOMS said:


> He better not pull a Bakerboy!  If he does, I'm getting a ticket to the UK, and I'm going to kill him.
> 
> If you love someone, set them free.  If they dont' come back, you hunt 'em down and kill 'em.



im here im here! Dont break out the whip again!

Still, feel free to come visit


----------



## vortrit (Dec 3, 2007)

Nice to see you back Gaz. I have mostly just been on here in the journal section. Crazy busy with school and all...


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> My *CoC #1 gripper *arrived the other day, and im confident ill close it by the end of the week. Im about half a cm away from touching the handles.



Your cock gripper??

Does your girlfriend know you speak about her like that?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Your cock gripper??
> 
> Does your girlfriend know you speak about her like that?




Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice to see you back Gaz. I have mostly just been on here in the journal section. Crazy busy with school and all...



Hows it going, though? You still on top of everything?


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 4, 2007)

Im glad you're alright Gaz - we were worried you were gone for good there


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 4, 2007)

this 'cock gripper' you speak of...are they easy to come by?? - just kidding man.

glad you're not MIA, because God knows what DOMS would have done! lol


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Your cock gripper??



It's a well known fact that Gaz likes the CoC.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> this 'cock gripper' you speak of...are they easy to come by?? - just kidding man.
> 
> glad you're not MIA, because God knows what DOMS would have done! lol



I was already combing through eBay for a good deal on a plane ticket.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Im glad you're alright Gaz - we were worried you were gone for good there



Lol, i wasnt gone for that long was i?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> this 'cock gripper' you speak of...are they easy to come by?? - just kidding man.
> 
> glad you're not MIA, because God knows what DOMS would have done! lol



Very easy to come by round these parts


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> It's a well known fact that Gaz likes the CoC.



I love the CoC, i cant stop holding it, squeezing it. Hurt my hand gripping it yesterday.

Wait a second..


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I was already combing through eBay for a good deal on a plane ticket.



Wales has no airport you fool, last plane that came through here we heralded it as a demon sent by the great leek in the sky to punish us, and promptly burned all our homemade bestiality porn. You want a "great depression" you live in a nation of un-necessarily horny animal lovers.

...seem to have wandered a bit there.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Wales has no airport you fool, last plane that came through here we heralded it as a demon sent by the great leek in the sky to punish us, and promptly burned all our homemade bestiality porn. You want a "great depression" you live in a nation of un-necessarily horny animal lovers.
> 
> ...seem to have wandered a bit there.



I'll have to come visit you sometime.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

Have you seen this boy?

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work
*
Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Supermans - 2x30sec @ 20sec RI
*
Workout A - Upper Push

Dips (0:30 RI) 10x6 @ BW
*@ BW - 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6, 6
*
Bench Press (1:45 RI) 3x8 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs*
@ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs - 8, 8, 8

*Single Arm Overhead Press (1:45 RI) 3x8 @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB*
@ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB - 8, 8, 8

*Push Ups (1:45 RI) 3x8 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs
*@ BW + 10KG / 22lbs - 8, 8, 7+1

*Standing Triceps Extension (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB
*@ 10KG / 22lbs BB - 20, 20

*Static Holds (1:00 RI) 4x30sec @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 30sec, 30sec, 30sec, 30sec
*
Pinch Grip Holds (0:30 RI) 3x30sec @ x2 15KG / 33lbs Plates
*@ x2 15KG / 33lbs Plates - 30sec, 30sec, 30sec
*
Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

A bit of elbow pain on the left arm today during dips and bench, gotta keep an eye on that...probably just the stupid volume i use on the former thats doing it.

Grip work is going great, after only a few days using the CoC1 im already noticing improvements. Those things are amazing.

Right, with that 90 minutes of awesomeness out the way im gonna go watch Will Smith beat the shit out of some aliens.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll have to come visit you sometime.



Well im planning to do a road trip around the US in a few years, so if you dont visit before then im coming for you.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 4, 2007)

It's good to have you around here.



It makes me all warm and fuzzy inside.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well im planning to do a road trip around the US in a few years, so if you dont visit before then im coming for you.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 4, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well im planning to do a road trip around the US in a few years, so if you dont visit before then im coming for you.



I'll be living in Boise by then.  Which is great, if you hate cities.  

One of the things that I think is hard for many Europeans to grasp is just how freaking _huge _the US is.  Doing to road trip of the US for two weeks wouldn't get you much.  Heck, it's 4800km from New York to Los Angeles.

If you do a road trip, you might want to consider US1 (down the east coast), US10 (across the bottom of the US), and Pacific Coast Highway (US5, up the west coast).  You could always detour to US28 and visit Rob up in the Rockies (the second attached image).  Or a detour on to the tip of Florida (US75).
.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2007)

Boise Doms?????    why there??   you could at least go North a few hours and it would be more scenic.. 

Then again,,, I did watch a show on some "bondage" bar in Boise..   You might like that.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I'll be living in Boise by then.  Which is great, if you hate cities.
> 
> One of the things that I think is hard for many Europeans to grasp is just how freaking _huge _the US is.  Doing to road trip of the US for two weeks wouldn't get you much.  Heck, it's 4800km from New York to Los Angeles.
> 
> ...



Yeah, im gonna try and go as many places as possible, but like you said its huge. You can fit wales a few times in each state, lol.

Crazy. I was thinking more along the lines of a month or two rather than 2 weeks. I came to CA for 3 weeks in 1995, and we were busy every day then!


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 5, 2007)

Hey Gaz - crazy volume on those Dips! 30s RI must've kicked your ass!

Why would you want to go to the US when you've got all the sheep you need over here?


----------



## vortrit (Dec 5, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Hows it going, though? You still on top of everything?



Yeah, workouts and everything are going great. I really can't complain about much right now except for the fact I'm not getting laid.


----------



## goob (Dec 5, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - crazy volume on those Dips! 30s RI must've kicked your ass!
> 
> Why would you want to go to the US when you've got all the sheep you need over here?


 
Yeah, I though New Zealand would be the place for Gaz's road trip, but he's still wanted for the 'incident' at "Sheep Fest 06'".

Plus, he' cant afford the $10,000's in alimony.....


BTW, Good workout Gaz, those dips have you going up and down more than a Thai hooker on free head day.


----------



## b_reed23 (Dec 5, 2007)

looks like I picked a good day to check out this journal...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> looks like I picked a good day to check out this journal...


 
Trust me, its like this *every* day 

Thanks for stopping by though, hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Yeah, I though New Zealand would be the place for Gaz's road trip, but he's still wanted for the 'incident' at "Sheep Fest 06'".
> 
> Plus, he' cant afford the $10,000's in alimony.....
> 
> ...


 
Now is that NEVER MENTIONING IT AGAIN!?

And thanks man, elbow pain excluded it was a really fun workout 

Theres a free head day!? Why the hell havent i heard about this!?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Yeah, workouts and everything are going great. I really can't complain about much right now except for the fact I'm not getting laid.


 
Well when i come USA Touring ill be wingman, though i hope youll have gotten laid by the time that happens


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - crazy volume on those Dips! 30s RI must've kicked your ass!
> 
> Why would you want to go to the US when you've got all the sheep you need over here?


 
The weird thing is, i dont seem to notice the low RIs anymore, i think my work capacity has improved the most out of anything so far. Its still not easy though, doing more than my theoretical maximum volume is a losing battle, lol.

As for the sheep, its the old "grass is greener" thing. Plus i hear american sheep put out more


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2007)

Small update, apparently ive hurt my hand. Cant put pressure on it a la push ups or pulling open a door. Same arm as my elbow pain, im thinking they are related and its mild tendonitis in my elbow/wrist/hand.

Kinda sucky, moving my next training session to tomorrow to compensate and hopefully sort it by then.

I also snubbed my little toe really hard on a door the other day, and its made what nail didnt tear off ingrow so thats goddammned infected now aswell .

So in conclusion, it hurts to walk and it hurts to wank. Film at eleven.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> So in conclusion, it hurts to walk and it hurts to wank. Film at eleven.



Well lie back and get someone else to do it for you. Where's the issue? 

That's a shame about your hand though. One of the girls i used to row with had tendonitis in her wrist and it took a full 6 months to go away. And it comes back real quick if you do anything you shouldn't, so watch out.


----------



## goob (Dec 6, 2007)

b_reed23 said:


> looks like I picked a good day to check out this journal...


 
Watch out though.  This journal is like a virus, and too much exsposure can taint you.

To put it into perspective, Gaz was once an angelic Welsh choir boy.

Now no farmyard animal is safe from his unholy 'love'.......


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 6, 2007)

goob said:


> Watch out though.  This journal is like a virus, and too much *exsposure* can taint you.



 . . . . or lead to a reduction in your spelling capacity.


----------



## Big G (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> . . . . or lead to a reduction in your spelling capacity.





And wassup with that new avatar G-hole!? That's just fucking frightening!


----------



## goob (Dec 7, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> . . . . or lead to a reduction in your spelling capacity.


 
Where I come from, that's how they spell it.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 9, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Well when i come USA Touring ill be wingman, though i hope youll have gotten laid by the time that happens



You may want to get here sooner than you thought. Anyway, how are things?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 9, 2007)

vortrit said:


> You may want to get here sooner than you thought. Anyway, how are things?



IM not laying you, if thats what you mean 

Things are good, took some time off training this week since my hand and elbow arent totally up to scratch atm. This is last week in uni now before xmas, so deadlines are looming. Very busy!

Hows stuff with yourself?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 9, 2007)

good on you for not pushing the hand and elbow. I think out of anyone you know the bad that comes with forcing an injury. hope you're back up and running soon!

last week of university before Christmas...good times!

have you written any exams yet, or are they upcoming? or do you only write exams at the end of the year?


----------



## goob (Dec 10, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good on you for not pushing the hand and elbow. I think out of anyone you know the bad that comes with forcing an injury. hope you're back up and running soon!
> 
> last week of university before Christmas...good times!
> 
> have you written any exams yet, or are they upcoming? or do you only write exams at the end of the year?


 
err...I think Gaz's injury was from too much repetive hand motion....

It's wierd not seeing a workout or two on a page from Gaz.....actually wait, no, it's business as usual in  here.

Good luck on the exams Gaz, should'nt pose much of a problem to you.  






"The force is strong in this one".


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> good on you for not pushing the hand and elbow. I think out of anyone you know the bad that comes with forcing an injury. hope you're back up and running soon!
> 
> last week of university before Christmas...good times!
> 
> have you written any exams yet, or are they upcoming? or do you only write exams at the end of the year?



I just feel like im falling apart at the seams a little bit lately, its one injury after another, yknow? I took a few MONTHS off, isnt that enough!? Lol.

Exams are after xmas aswell. I have tonnes of coursework to do also. They sure do like to keep the pressure on ill give em that.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> err...I think Gaz's injury was from too much repetive hand motion....
> 
> It's wierd not seeing a workout or two on a page from Gaz.....actually wait, no, it's business as usual in  here.
> 
> ...



Lol, yeah - this can barely be called a journal anymore, the last few months belong in some bastardized version of open chat. Possibly called open scat.



I actually worked out today, so expect a writeup in a short while.

And thanks, man . Exams arent too bad for me, im pretty cool under pressure. Its the constant work that gets me stressed, coursework has always been a bitch.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

To all:

Sorry i havent been very active lately, especially in journal land. Once this week is over ill try get on more to keep track of what y'all are doing .

Busy busy busy.


----------



## katt (Dec 11, 2007)

School work is more important than getting to the gym... it'll be there when the exams are over. 

That was totally a  mom statement huh?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

* Surprise Random Super Fullbody Workout...FROM SPACE!!!

Goblet Squats (1:30 RI) 3x12 @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB
*@ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB - 12, 12, 12
*
Pullups (1:45 RI) 2x8 @ BW
*@ BW - 8, 8

*Bench Press (1:45 RI) 2x8 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs
*@ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs - 8, 8

*Sumo Good Mornings (1:30 RI) 3x12 *@ *30KG / 66lbs BB
*@ 30KG / 66lbs BB - 12, 12, 12

*Bent Over Rows (1:45 RI) 2x8 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB
*@ 45KG / 99lbs BB - 8, 8

*Overhead Pres (1:45 RI) 2x8 @ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs
*@ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs - 8, 8

*Standing Calve Raises (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
*@ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs - 20, 20

*Overhand Grip Curls (1:00 RI) 2x20 @ 10KG / 22lbs BB
*@ 10KG / 22lbs BB - 20, 20

* Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Since i took a week off, and ive written a new program using whats available at my home gym, i thought for the next session or two id make up some sort of fullbody thing to have a bit of fun.

Was a pretty tiring 90 minutes all in all, especially since i forgot my lifting gloves, and that i cant actually really hold much with my left hand.

In the pulling exercises its not too bad, but during bench and OH press it was less holding the dumbells and more acting as a platform. Took some goddamned concentration ill tell you. Considering going to get some sort of scan, cos its bugging the shit out of me.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> IM not laying you, if thats what you mean
> 
> Things are good, took some time off training this week since my hand and elbow arent totally up to scratch atm. This is last week in uni now before xmas, so deadlines are looming. Very busy!
> 
> Hows stuff with yourself?



Not bad. I just feel like I'm going through the motions, but I guess I won't complain. Nice workout. I hope your hand gets better.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Not bad. I just feel like I'm going through the motions, but I guess I won't complain. Nice workout. I hope your hand gets better.



I know what you mean, man. A holiday will sort us out good and proper .


----------



## vortrit (Dec 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I know what you mean, man. A holiday will sort us out good and proper .



Then a new year with a new start, hopefully. So many new self improvement projects to undertake.


----------



## goob (Dec 11, 2007)

Good work Gaz.  It's not that much fun trying to build a makeshift program from limited equipment, but i must admit, it's where i get my most crazy new movements from.....

Still, that's a better design than my best efforts.....


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 11, 2007)

goob said:


> Good work Gaz.  It's not that much fun trying to build a makeshift program from limited equipment, but i must admit, it's where i get my most crazy new movements from.....
> 
> Still, that's a better design than my best efforts.....



Cheers dude, im gonna post the new program at some point aswell. Its an upper lower split but it uses some ideas i havent tried for about two years, lol.

Im gonna really try going forward with those Goblet Squats though. Really enjoyed them today.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 11, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> *Surprise Random Super Fullbody Workout...FROM SPACE!!!*



lol

great workout man, troopin' through the wrist pain!


----------



## goob (Dec 11, 2007)

Bombaytv ::: by Grapheine.com


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 12, 2007)

Dearie me, you are falling apart. What's caused this injury? I know Goob said it was RSI, but i don't believe him


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> lol
> 
> great workout man, troopin' through the wrist pain!



Lol, thanks dude  its a challenge remembering all the injury shit in the gym:

"Right, limited intensity leg work because of my back, be careful on pressing because of my hand, dont lock anything out because of elbow, leave enough rest because youre about as fit as Homer Simpson..."

One of these days ill get better and the gym will know my name again.

***

Although, i dont know if ive mentioned this, but been on the phone to my home gym, and theyve agreed to let me pay a one-off fee for a month instead of a contract. Its an offer they usually reserve for people in the armed forces, but because im in uni doing Sports Sciences and i was always a good member before i left they said theyd make an exception for me, and offered me a job for when i get out of uni!

I guess the trainers and the manager there noticed i actually knew what the fuck i was talking about in our many conversations about exercise over the years .

Pretty sweet.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2007)

goob said:


> Bombaytv ::: by Grapheine.com



I wish my flash plugin for linux worked properly, i have no idea what this is


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Dearie me, you are falling apart. What's caused this injury? I know Goob said it was RSI, but i don't believe him



Haha, what if it IS RSI 

No, i have no idea what it is. It just started hurting one day in the gym, probably because i was overcompensating for the pain in my elbow during a press or something.

Meh, lol.

Hows you?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2007)

Also, today is my last day of term. Im stoked.

Finished all my work yesterday (nothing like pressure, is there?) and did a 1500 word essay in an afternoon from start to finish, i was pretty surprised with myself since i didnt think id manage the whole thing.

The upside is that i can go home today instead of tomorrow, which means ill be in the pub with my Dad tonight celebrating my triumphant return.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 13, 2007)

that's all great news man. nothing like being finished school for Christmas break without a care in your mind except how much you'll be drinking tonight at the pub.

that's pretty cool about your gym too, offering you a job when you're finished and giving you a month contract. I wish my gym would do that for me lol.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, *what if it IS *RSI
> 
> No, i have no idea what it is. It just started hurting one day in the gym, probably because i was overcompensating for the pain in my elbow during a press or something.
> 
> ...



What if it is indeed 

Great news about being finished for Christmas - already??

Christ, you bloody students. Part-timers the lot of you 

I know the feeling of going home. Im going home on Thursday 20th and i cannot wait. I have a huge holdall full of pressies to go under our tree and to give to my friends. It's so exciting!!

I remember maybe 5 years ago thinking, God i hate Christmas. Spending time with Mum and Dad always seemed like such a chore, and because we live in such a small town, it was so boring. Now that i live so far away from my parents, i love seeing them! Ahh, it all seems so different now!

Good job on getting all your work handed in on time. Now you can relax! Good stuff!


----------



## goob (Dec 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> I wish my flash plugin for linux worked properly, i have no idea what this is


 
Such a shame, you'd really like it.  It's an epic Bollywood biopic of the life and times of Gazhole.  

A potential oscar winner for the gifted screenwriter, and special effects team.  Apparently De niro, has agreed to play the older verion of Gaz in the sequel.....

Have a few beers for me Gaz.  Best time of year to hit the bar.

Scar: The only care is: "Have I drank enough?"


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 13, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Although, i dont know if ive mentioned this, but been on the phone to my home gym, and theyve agreed to let me pay a one-off fee for a month instead of a contract. Its an offer they usually reserve for people in the armed forces, but because im in uni doing Sports Sciences and i was always a good member before i left they said theyd make an exception for me, and offered me a job for when i get out of uni!
> 
> I guess the trainers and the manager there noticed i actually knew what the fuck i was talking about in our many conversations about exercise over the years .
> 
> Pretty sweet.


Nice!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core Work

*Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
Supermans - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI

*Upper/Lower - Week 1 - Upper Body A

**Dips (0:30 RI)
*10x6 @ BW

*Lat Pulldowns (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ 100KG / 220lbs
1x6 @ 113KG / 248.6lbs
1x10 @ 90KG / 198lbs

*Hammer Bench Press (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DBs
1x6 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs
1x10 @ x2 26KG / 57.2lbs DBs

*Bench Rows (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
1x6 @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB
1x10 @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB

* Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So there you have it. Ive noticed a giant discrepancie between the lat pulldown at my home gym, and my gym in cardiff - at home i can do 100KG, and in cardiff i can do 54KG on the same number of reps. Something about that just really confuses me. Surely machines cant be THAT different, can they?

At first i thought my home gym had fucked up and were calling them KG when they should be called lbs on the machine label, but i dont see why it would be. All the other equipment (made by the same company) is fine. The calve raise machine says 60KG, and thats what i can do freeweights. The leg extension and leg press have given the same results from various other gyms ive been to.

Bleh. Dont understand. It just seems a little impossible that ive doubled my Lat Pulldown 8RM in two weeks of REST .

Still, good workout. Was done with everything in just about an hour. Was just as id hoped, since this is my second try ever at a four days a week program. Thought id lower the volume and increase the frequency.

Works out not too different. 3x90minutes = 4.5 Hours, 4x60 minutes = 4 hours.

Pretty much the same.

We'll see. Was a good session anyways.


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 17, 2007)

Yeah - the 100kg seems more realistic to me. I mean i was pulling 59kg on the lat pulldown, so it makes sense that you're pulling 100kg.

I dunno, go with the higher number anyways!

Those are nice bench numbers too, Gaz!


----------



## goob (Dec 17, 2007)

Holy shit Gaz, those lat pulldowns are staggeringly good.  I mean really impressive.

Whats the hammer bench press - A DB Press with a hammer grip???


----------



## fufu (Dec 17, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Although, i dont know if ive mentioned this, but been on the phone to my home gym, and theyve agreed to let me pay a one-off fee for a month instead of a contract. Its an offer they usually reserve for people in the armed forces, but because im in uni doing Sports Sciences and i was always a good member before i left they said theyd make an exception for me, and offered me a job for when i get out of uni!
> 
> I guess the trainers and the manager there noticed i actually knew what the fuck i was talking about in our many conversations about exercise over the years .
> 
> Pretty sweet.



nice!

Did you ever overcome your hammie injury? 
After injuring myself over the years the biggest things to maintain are flexibility and balance. I think flexibility slightly more. I think if I honestly stopped stretching after each workout I would injure myself within a month.


----------



## vortrit (Dec 17, 2007)

Nice work. Those lat pulldowns look really strong!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - the 100kg seems more realistic to me. I mean i was pulling 59kg on the lat pulldown, so it makes sense that you're pulling 100kg.
> 
> I dunno, go with the higher number anyways!
> 
> Those are nice bench numbers too, Gaz!



I was thinking similar things, i mean if i can do 8 pullups, surely it makes sense that i should be able to lat pull more than my bodyweight?

This is why machines annoy me, with free weight the laws of physics keep your RMs in check .

Thanks very much


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

goob said:


> Holy shit Gaz, those lat pulldowns are staggeringly good.  I mean really impressive.
> 
> Whats the hammer bench press - A DB Press with a hammer grip???



Cheers goob , lat pulls are a pretty fun movement. Plus you can easily change grips and grip attachments for a bit of variety every now and then.

And yeah, hammer bench = dbs paralell to your torso. I found it puts less stress on my elbows, the left one still isnt quite right so im doing everything i can to help it .

I was thinking of strapping it up till it heals, but i think thatll only make matters worse when i take the strap off. Best to just bear it out methinks.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

fufu said:


> nice!
> 
> Did you ever overcome your hammie injury?
> After injuring myself over the years the biggest things to maintain are flexibility and balance. I think flexibility slightly more. I think if I honestly stopped stretching after each workout I would injure myself within a month.



Glad you mentioned that actually, i was gonna say something about my injury.

Yeah, seems to be healing up nicely now. Its been like, six months which is a crazy long time for something that took about a minute to cause, lol.

I agree with you though, ive really been concentrating on the flexibility side of things, holding my stretches and making sure i use full rom with the dynamic ones. It seems to be paying off because i havent REALLY (touch wood) had big problems for a while.

In fact, the only time it plays up is when im NOT training. Like last week it was giving me problems, because i didnt train as much the last fortnight. Its weird, you think less stress would be good for it .

Like you, i think if i didnt have proper warmups, warmdowns, and stretches i would be a lot worse for wear very very quickely. Maybe we're just getting old? It never used to be like this...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Nice work. Those lat pulldowns look really strong!



Thanks man 

I loaded it up at first with the weight i thought i could use, prepared, and nearly catapulted the thing through the roof, haha. I was pretty pleased with the movement when i got it right though.


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

An eye for an eye Gaz.....Just wishing you a Merry Xmas....


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 18, 2007)

awesome workout Gaz

kinda funny about the lat pulldown but either way those are some monsterous numbers!


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 18, 2007)

holy fuck!...

I typed my message in the previous page, and when it loaded it takes me to this page with the picture that goob posted full and front centre on my screen!


----------



## goob (Dec 18, 2007)

Ok Gaz, they were threatening to do it for some time.  But I think there is no doubt that our journals are offically X rated.......

Oh lord....


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2007)

goob said:


> An eye for an eye Gaz.....Just wishing you a Merry Xmas....



Thats more like an eye for a skull, but alright .

The best part is that it really looks like you're enjoying yourself there.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2007)

Scarface30 said:


> awesome workout Gaz
> 
> kinda funny about the lat pulldown but either way those are some monsterous numbers!



Thanks dude .

Man, that picture keeps following me whenever i close my eyes...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 19, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper/Lower - Week 1 - Lower Body A

**Goblet Squats (1:30 RI)
*2x12 @ x1 26KG / 57.2lbs DB

*Romanian Deadlifts **(1:30 RI)
*2x12 @ 55KG / 121lbs BB

*Calve Raises (1:00 RI)
*2x20 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs

*Cardio

*Stationary Bike - 2:30 @ Lvl 8 (105 RPM)
Stationary Bike - 2:30 @ Lvl 16 (90 RPM)
Stationary Bike - 5:00 @ Lvl 5 (70 RPM)
Stationary Bike - 2:30 @ Lvl 15 (100 RPM)
Stationary Bike - 2:30 @ Lvl 3 (60 RPM)

TOTAL DISTANCE = 6.94 Miles (Roughly 9 Km?)

*Core Work

*Reverse Crunches - 2x20 @ 30sec RI
V-Sits - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So yeah, that was yesterday. Was really pleased with it actually. Goblet Squats were a PR by half a KG, Deadlifts were a PR since injury by 5KG, and i really pushed the intensity through the roof during Cardio. I was dead by the end, lol. Again, its a different bike in my home gym so comparing to other cardio sessions is impossible. Felt good though.

Couldnt get round to posting it yesterday, but thought i would today since im away for the next two days (today and tomorrow) having an all out LAN gaming fest with a few friends.

Knackered aswel, last night two mates came over and we watched Jet Li Unleashed and stayed up talking, drinking tea, and eating angel delight untill quarter past four in the morning. Was a great night.

Shaping up to be a pretty awesome week too, have been surprisingly busy.


----------



## goob (Dec 19, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Thats more like an eye for a skull, but alright .
> 
> The best part is that it really looks like you're enjoying yourself there.


 
Yeah, it's what i've been sending out as my xmas cards to friends and family.  The postal service must be snowed under, as I hav'ent had any back. Come to think of it the telephone company dose'nt seem to be working either, as no-one has phoned, must mean everyone must be out of town???

Great workout BTW.  Goblet's are ass kickers, make no mistake.  Good job.  RDL's looking impressive.



			
				Scar said:
			
		

> holy fuck!...
> 
> I typed my message in the previous page, and when it loaded it takes me to this page with the picture that goob posted full and front centre on my screen!





			
				Gaz said:
			
		

> Thanks dude .
> 
> Man, that picture keeps following me whenever i close my eyes...


 
I could'nt stop laughing at these replies, especially the normally even tempered scar's comment for some reason.  He never usually swears...

That pic is hideous....


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2007)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper/Lower - Week 1 - Upper Body B

**Pullups (0:30 RI)
*10x3 @ BW

*Single Arm Overhead Press (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ x1 18KG / 39.6lbs DB
1x6 @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
1x10 @ x1 16KG / 35.2lbs DB

*Bent Over Rows (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ 45KG / 99lbs BB
1x6 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB
1x10 @ 40KG / 88lbs BB

*Pushups (1:45 RI)
*1x8 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs
1x6 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs
1x10 @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs

*Core Work

*Cross Crunches - 1x20 Per Side @ 30sec RI
Clark Kents - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI
*
Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction
Lateral Lunges - 2x12 per leg

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Well thats three out of four sessions this week, and my energy levels seem to be pretty normal, awesome.

Felt i could have gone way heavier with the bent over rows aswell, may go for a PR next week on those. Pushups were pretty heavy today though, good way to finish off.

Have what i hope will be my last osteopath appointment tomorrow morning, my back is feeling a lot better so i think with this final adjustment everything will sort itself out. Keep your fingers crossed foe me, guys


----------



## fufu (Dec 21, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Glad you mentioned that actually, i was gonna say something about my injury.
> 
> Yeah, seems to be healing up nicely now. Its been like, six months which is a crazy long time for something that took about a minute to cause, lol.
> 
> ...




haha yeah, old. It sucks when we start thinking like that. A few years of weight training can have its bad shit, especially since we train so much all over our body. Got to keep all aspects of training in good order to not get injured. I finally got the disc under control, but now my tendonitis in the knees is coming back, it sucks. I can avoid it if I warm up them extensively and ice them after, agh. Just more time along with the stretching. My post-workout stretch was longer than my actual workout today.

It is funny when people complain about the time they would have to spend working out a couple times a week. We got the pre-training, the training, the post-training, and the perpetual diet. 

keep it up


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 22, 2007)

fufu said:


> haha yeah, old. It sucks when we start thinking like that. A few years of weight training can have its bad shit, especially since we train so much all over our body. Got to keep all aspects of training in good order to not get injured. I finally got the disc under control, but now my tendonitis in the knees is coming back, it sucks. I can avoid it if I warm up them extensively and ice them after, agh. Just more time along with the stretching. My post-workout stretch was longer than my actual workout today.
> 
> It is funny when people complain about the time they would have to spend working out a couple times a week. We got the pre-training, the training, the post-training, and the perpetual diet.
> 
> keep it up



Haha, why is it like plugging a leaky hose? You finally get your hand over one hole, then water spurts out of three others. I got the same thing, finally my back is improving and my elbow and hand start to play up!

I guess if thats what you gotta do to keep yourself healthy, youll have to take that extra time, man. Its annoying though, no doubt.

I laugh about that too "Oh, im too busy, i just dont have the time to keep myself healthy" when they could literally knock out a beginner's session in 45 minutes.

My usual workout time is double that. If i was as comprehensive as id like to be, itd probably be closer to 120 minutes a session, but i cant often justify that. Especially since in Cardiff its an extra hour getting to and from the gym cos its so far away.

Stretch stretch stretch.


----------



## goob (Dec 22, 2007)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, why is it like plugging a leaky hose? .


 
I misread that and thought it said plugging a horse......

Thought you'd been up to your old tricks again...

Good workout. 10 rep pullups is pretty damn good, and your pressing is excellent.

Merry xmas dude, have a good one, and if you get lonely, there's always...


----------



## Double D (Dec 22, 2007)

Explain a goblet squat to me......


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 22, 2007)

goob said:


> I misread that and thought it said plugging a horse......
> 
> Thought you'd been up to your old tricks again...
> 
> ...



It was 10 sets of 3, but yes, 10 reps is what im aiming for right now, lol.

And im already a member there. I was banned for being too fetishistic.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 22, 2007)

Double D said:


> Explain a goblet squat to me......



Tis a squat where you hold the dumbell in front of you at chest height as if it were a cup or goblet.

Awesome movement, takes a lot of core stability and upper body isometric strength. Its pretty heavy going without actually going 'heavy'.


----------



## Witchblade (Dec 24, 2007)

Merry christmas, Gareth (it was Gareth right? )


----------



## SamEaston (Dec 26, 2007)

Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!


----------



## Double D (Dec 27, 2007)

I like the sound of it. I have alot of my clients do things like that, but never really had a name for it.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Merry christmas, Gareth (it was Gareth right? )



Yes, lol! Thats my real name, haha. Gotta love them Welsh names.

Still, i know people called Dafydd, Gerwyn, and Angharad to name but three. Looks like i got off light .

And a merry christmas and happy new year to you too sir .


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2007)

SamEaston said:


> Merry Crimbo and a Happy New Year to you!



 thankyou!

You too, hope you have a good holiday!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2007)

Double D said:


> I like the sound of it. I have alot of my clients do things like that, but never really had a name for it.



I love the movement, really tough and fun.

Hows things with you, man?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2007)

Have still been working out when i can squeeze it in. Have had a lot of family stuff to do and whatnot, and combined with strange and terrifying gym opening times its been a trial of will to actually get to touch some weights, let alone work out with them.

Still, have had a few good sessions so im happy.

Had my appointment with osteopath last week, and he said everything is basically fine, its just gonna be a while before its back to full strength again. Have a check up in three months and then thats it.

Basically, thats it.

Im sharing a computer with the rest of my family so the battles for internet access are frequent and oft bloody, thats why i havent really been around much 

Hope everybody is doing well, merry christmas and a happy new year to all!


----------



## DOMS (Dec 31, 2007)

Merry (belated) Christmas to you and a happy New Year!

I'm glad to hear that you're doing well, too!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 31, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Merry (belated) Christmas to you and a happy New Year!
> 
> I'm glad to hear that you're doing well, too!



Thanks DOMS  hope you're having a good holiday too, man!


----------



## StanUk (Dec 31, 2007)

Nice looking workouts Gaz!

Hope you had a good xmas and happy new year!

2 things:

1. In some workouts your warmups/warm downs look like they last longer than my entire workout  Definatly a sign I need to warmup/down more (especially down)
2. How you finding weighted pushups? You noticing if there helping you in other areas or not? I do enjoy doing them just never known how effective they are.


----------



## katt (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year Gaz!


----------



## Pylon (Dec 31, 2007)

Happy New Year, Gaz!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 1, 2008)

Happy New Year from Scotland, GAZZA!

All the best for 2008!!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 1, 2008)

hope you had an awesome Christmas and New year Gaz. looks like your workouts haven't missed a beat


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks all! Happy new year to all you fine people aswell .

Having a hard time staying focused with training at the moment. The workouts i do are great and tough and as full on as theyve ever been, but the problem is simply that i have no solid goals right now.

Its the same story thats been bugging me the last few months. I cant get stronger because it flares my injury up, and i cant get bigger because my food budget doesnt have a lot of breathing room.

The solution ive come up with is also my new years resolution:

Time to start MMA.

Like i put in the resolutions thread ive always wanted to get serious about it but for one reason or another i havent stuck it out. When i was a kid i did Judo for years and did well in a few local tournaments but for some reason that i cant remember i stopped (i must have landed on my head, because the last competition i was in i dont recall at all, ive even seen photos and stuff, and nothing comes back ).

Two and half years ago i stopped about a 6 month Kung Fu stint because school got a little hectic, and never went back (yay for spending money regisitering...) even though i started getting better.

So yeah, at least this way it isnt really dependant on moving a lot of weight, or being bulky, but about conditioning and learning the skills. Two things i think i can do, and something i can set my sights on goal-wise.

There is a martial arts dojo in my local Cardiff gym, where they do Muay Thai and MMA classes every week. Ill be doing one of each every week, with cardio and fullbody weight training twice a week aswell.

Hopefully itll work out.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 2, 2008)

Sounds like fun.  For someone else, I mean.  Good luck!


----------



## goob (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Gaz. So, how hard did you party over the holidays?


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 3, 2008)

Good luck with the MMA. You'll probably get your ass kicked the first few months, but it's worth it in the end.


----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2008)

Sounds like a fun change of pace!


----------



## vortrit (Jan 4, 2008)

Late Happy New Year! 

Your new game plan sound intense!

It's back to school for me soon so I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds like fun.  For someone else, I mean.  Good luck!



Lol, smooth 

Thanks dude, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey Gaz. So, how hard did you party over the holidays?



Goobster!

I partied fairly hard. Im just tired at the moment. Have done a fair bit of gaming, music writing, and relaxing aswell though so its alright.

How about you, sir?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Good luck with the MMA. You'll probably get your ass kicked the first few months, but it's worth it in the end.



I fully expect to be hating it for a while. Im not a fan of getting punched in the face .

Have to stick it out though, once i get into it i think itll be really fun and a good experience for me.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

katt said:


> Sounds like a fun change of pace!



Lets hope so, lol.

How goes?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Late Happy New Year!
> 
> Your new game plan sound intense!
> 
> It's back to school for me soon so I'm just going to keep doing what I'm doing.



Happy new year!

Thankyou, i expect to be dead on first workout back, haha.

School going alright?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2008)

So yeah, did a little circuit today.

Warmup

30 Squats (rest paused)
30 Pushups (rest paused)
20 Pullups (rest paused)

Took about 7 minutes, was fairly out of breath.

Also closed the CoC #1 today a few times, so i was pleased with that.

New program when i start it will be focused on general conditioning and bodyweight exercises, resistance training, grip work, cardio, and a lot of core work.

Having 4 sections to each session:

90 Squats (rest paused)
30 Pullups (rest paused)
60 Pushups (rest paused)

All at BW

Rest

3x compound movements with weights. Im thinking Rows, Oh press, and Deadlifts. Intensity 6-12 reps depending on how i feel. May just wing the rep ranges each time i go in, maybe each set i dunno. Wanna keep some variety going.

Rest

Grip movements (x1 or x2, again depending on the day).

Rest

Cardio x20 minutes moderate to high intensity.

***

Obviously there will also be warmups and warmdowns and stuff, but aswell as this ill be doing double the amount of core work. Both before and after the main workout session. I feel its a weak point right now.

This will be twice a week frequency, in conjuction with MMA twice a week also.

Just something im playing around with, might change it.

***

In other news, i got some new ink on my back the other day, hurt like holy hell. Looks cool though. Tis a tribal-themed design, but done in a bio-mechanical almost Giger-esque manner. Will upload a picture once i get find my digital camera...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> In other news, i got some new ink on my back the other day, hurt like holy hell. Looks cool though. Tis a tribal-themed design, but done in a bio-mechanical almost Giger-esque manner. Will upload a picture once i get find my digital camera...



Sounds sweet.  What inspired it?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 4, 2008)

Ditto.

And what does it represent?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 5, 2008)

MMA sounds like a Gazesque thing. might take sometime getting used to it, but it'll be worth the effort in the end! 

nice looking setup you have there, paired with the training, you'll be ripped to shit! (in a good way)


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Sounds sweet.  What inspired it?



Basically i just love dynamics and fusing opposites and things like that, with the tatt you have a tribal looking design which is a really old art form from well...tribal times, fused with futuristic patterns and a kind of sci-fi ish vibe. I like that dynamic.

Really un-usual looking, but it really works i think. Gotta find a working camera, mine takes photos but its such an old camera it adds artefacts to the pics that make them literally un usable.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Ditto.
> 
> And what does it represent?



Following on from that last post, it basically just represents how far we've come as a species i guess. That was my thinking. I mean, we're doing tattoos with electric guns and advanced anti-septic chemicals, but some tattoo art has been around for an incredibly long time, but we're still doing it in a modern way.

Its strange how no matter how much we advance, sometimes even ancient traditions stay with us.

Plus the thing just looks really sweet .


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> MMA sounds like a Gazesque thing. might take sometime getting used to it, but it'll be worth the effort in the end!
> 
> nice looking setup you have there, paired with the training, you'll be ripped to shit! (in a good way)



You invented an adjective for me, lol, thanks dude .

But yeah, i really wanna get to it now. Its gonna be fun. Was watching some vids the other day, and Muay Thai looks like a pretty scary fighting style. I like the way they use knees a lot. Looks really interesting.

With the training just really wanna work on my conditioning, while maintaining some size. so ill probably be lifting nearer the heavy side of those ranges for the weight training. May change things up a LITTLE cos i have a few other ideas.

Hows your training going atm?


----------



## goob (Jan 6, 2008)

New program sounds interesting.  Par for the course, it also sounds exhausting.

Holidays were one drunken mess for me Gaz, but I enjoyed every sip of that evil juice, every inhale of that evil smoke, and every snort of that evil powder, and every drink from that furry cup.  

That tatoo sounds like something from a bad trip....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Nice looking workouts Gaz!
> 
> Hope you had a good xmas and happy new year!
> 
> ...



Sorry, i missed this post!

Thanks man, hope you had a good holiday too dude!

1 - Yup, lol, i think a lot of members would agree that if they didnt take the time to warmup and down theyd get injured pretty quickely, haha. 

Not only that, but i feel a lot more inclined to lift after a good warmup, and my performance in those situations shows that. Its always a good idea!

2 - Weighted pushups are as effective as any other movement, theyre not special. Its just a variation of a horizontal press. 

As it goes i think its a very variable movement, you can change arm positions and spacing or just use one arm, raise your feet, change the leg spacing, add weight to your back, add chains if you wanted for progressive resistance, and if you get in trouble i think its a lot safer than bench press.

I think if you enjoy doing them and can get creative, theres no reason why they cant show at least as much progress as other horizontal pressing movements. The variation in stimulus would more than likely show some extra gains that way too.

Go for it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core

*Crunches - 2x20 (0:30 RI)
Supermans - 2x45sec (0:30 RI)

*Fullbody Workout

*Deadlifts - 12, 12 @ x2 26KG / 57.2lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Unilateral Overhead Press - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (Per Arm) @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Unilateral Unsupported Rows - 5, 5, 5, 5, 5 (Per Arm) @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Squats - 30, 20, 20, 20  = 90 @ BW (0:30 RI)

Push Ups - 20, 10, 10, 10, 5, 5 = 60 @ BW (0:30 RI)

Pullups - 10, 5, 5, 4, 3, 3 = 30 @ BW (0:30 RI)

*Core

*Cross Crunches - 2x10 (Per Side) (0:30 RI)
Planks - 2x45sec (0:30 RI)

*Warmdown - Mobility

*A's - 2x12
Hip Circles - 1x30 per direction

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Woot!

You know its a good workout if you get DOMS about 15 minutes after you leave, haha. My legs and core are absolutely killing me right now. I purposely picked movements that would really put stress on the core for the weighted section, as well as having two core sessions.

The reason for that is mostly down to the nature of Muay Thai in that in requires a pretty strong core (apparently) so i thought id work on that before i started the training.

I was supposed to do grip work and cardio on the bike after all that but i was surprised at how knackering that BW stuff really was. I did each movement as a sort of mini-circuit.

My goal for that BW stuff is to reach the set amount of reps in as few sets as possible. Each set i did as many as i possibly could before failure, and no matter how many that number turned out to be, id take a 30sec RI afterwards and keep that up untill i reached it.

I was almost out of gas at the end of each movement. They were only at BW resistance, but the last few reps i may as well have had 100lbs strapped to me in all three. Tough stuff.

So yeah, i was a little too tired to attempt cardio, plus i wanted to keep it inside 90 minutes so we'll see what happens next time.


----------



## katt (Jan 7, 2008)

30 & 20 reps on squats??     You da man Gaz


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 7, 2008)

nothing new here - nothing short of a great workout awesome job man. 30s RIs sound BRUTAL!


----------



## Pylon (Jan 7, 2008)

That's a lot of work, even at BW.  Nice job!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

katt said:


> 30 & 20 reps on squats??     You da man Gaz



Lol, thanks 

It hurt a lot, my quads ache a helluva lot now.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nothing new here - nothing short of a great workout awesome job man. 30s RIs sound BRUTAL!



Trust me, they were. Gonna be getting some serious EPOC the rest of the evening


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

Pylon said:


> That's a lot of work, even at BW.  Nice job!



Thanks man! It felt like it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 7, 2008)

goob said:


> New program sounds interesting.  Par for the course, it also sounds exhausting.
> 
> Holidays were one drunken mess for me Gaz, but I enjoyed every sip of that evil juice, every inhale of that evil smoke, and every snort of that evil powder, and every drink from that furry cup.
> 
> That tatoo sounds like something from a bad trip....



Haha, i think that sort of holiday partying should be known hereafter as "goobing". All in favour say balls.


----------



## fufu (Jan 7, 2008)

that appears to be a tough conditioning workout at the end there.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 8, 2008)

fufu said:


> that appears to be a tough conditioning workout at the end there.



It kicked my arse. This morning i hurt! Ive never had DOMS quite like this before...


----------



## goob (Jan 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, i think that sort of holiday partying should be known hereafter as "goobing". All in favour say balls.


 
Much preferable association of the term, than to the sort of filth that "goobing" might be associated with knowing these journals.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 8, 2008)

Gaz mate - what are you doing to yourself with these workouts?? High rep squats are killer at the best of times but teamed with 30s RI and a full body workout is mental!

Actually, it looks like alot of fun. Well not alot, but you know what i mean 

Balls!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 10, 2008)

I think Gaz has gone Goobing . . . . . . . . . 

 . . . . . . . . .


----------



## katt (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2008)

had to read back a page but i see you got the coc #1 and closed it.  thats cool. get a #2 now, its much tougher


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I think Gaz has gone Goobing . . . . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . . .



he's definitely doing something...maybe trying out the ol' grip...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Much preferable association of the term, than to the sort of filth that "goobing" might be associated with knowing these journals.



Lol! Indeed 

I dread to think what gazzing would be


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Gaz mate - what are you doing to yourself with these workouts?? High rep squats are killer at the best of times but teamed with 30s RI and a full body workout is mental!
> 
> Actually, it looks like alot of fun. Well not alot, but you know what i mean
> 
> Balls!



Yeah, its a cool workout. One of the toughest setups ive ever used. And the variation i did today was even tougher, so watch this space, haha.

Try it, the whole concept im using with the bodyweight stuff is showing some results already.

BALLS.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> I think Gaz has gone Goobing . . . . . . . . .
> 
> . . . . . . . . .



Who says im not goobing when im here?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


>



Quiet you


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> had to read back a page but i see you got the coc #1 and closed it.  thats cool. get a #2 now, its much tougher



Yeah, i can close #1 for 3x3 every rep now. Damned tough climb getting there though, haha. I think when i can do 5x5 ill start using the number two.

Have you got it yet? Didnt you close the #2 not so long back?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> he's definitely doing something...maybe trying out the ol' grip...



Damned kids slandering my good name!!


----------



## DOMS (Jan 15, 2008)

Maybe I missed it, but...workouts?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core

*Crunches - 2x20 (0:30 RI)
Supermans - 2x45sec (0:30 RI)

*Intensity Loading

*Deadlifts - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)

Unilateral Overhead Press - 4, 4, 4, 4 (Per Arm) - 1/1/4 @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:45 RI)

Unilateral Unsupported Rows - 4, 4, 4, 4 (Per Arm) - 1/1/4 @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (1:45 RI)

*Volume Loading*

Squats - 40, 15, 20, 15  = 90 @ BW (0:30 RI)

Push Ups - 25, 15, 10, 10 = 60 @ BW (0:30 RI)

Pullups - 10, 8, 4, 4, 4 = 30 @ BW (0:30 RI)

*Core

*Cross Crunches - 2x10 (Per Side) (0:30 RI)
Planks - 2x45sec (0:30 RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Forward Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Shit. That hurt, lol.

After reading Gopro's article on FD/FS, i noticed that this program had a few elements of that sort of set up already, and his FD sessions using tempo reminded me how fun that extended negative stuff really is. So i thought id try it out!

Its tough as hell when its followed by all that crazy bodyweight stuff im doing at the moment. During pullups i was so out of breath i honestly didnt think i was gonna be able to finish.

Pushed it and managed some real progress from last session today. Not only did i get an RDL PR (26 - 27.5 KG DBs, and an extra set), but i cut a few sets off my Pushups and Pullups, and managed 40 BW squats in one go.

Id say that was rather successful myself


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Maybe I missed it, but...workouts?



Lol, theres one on the page before this one, and i just posted one now .

Things have been up in the air with the holidays, moving back to the city, and now studying, but ive gotten some awesome training in.

Hows things with you, dude?


----------



## katt (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice wo !!!!    Now that's what I call coming back strong!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice wo !!!!    Now that's what I call coming back strong!



I wasnt strong when i left, lol! I was even more dead than last time 

Thanks though, im enjoying these workouts. Its kinda masochistic...


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Who says im not goobing when im here?





Nice workout you got there Gaz. The volume set looks particularly tough - does your heart feel like it's going to jump out of your chest when you're done??

Loving the high rep deads, and that's a decent weight too. Hows the old back feeling these days? Looking to start strength training in the near future?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Nice workout you got there Gaz. The volume set looks particularly tough - does your heart feel like it's going to jump out of your chest when you're done??
> 
> Loving the high rep deads, and that's a decent weight too. Hows the old back feeling these days? Looking to start strength training in the near future?



Ugh, trust me - it doesnt wait for the end of the session to start going like a drill in my chest. That starts halfway through pushups, hahaha.

Thanks, though. Was a pretty harsh session! I dont agree with 55KG being a good Deadlift weight though, thats not even 200lbs . I wont be happy untill i surpass 130KG which was around where i was at last year.

The back is gradually getting better. I have one more session with the guy and i should be okay. Im not putting proper leg work back into my programs untill june/july time depending on how it feels. Thatll be a year of recovery time, so i think ill be good from then on.

Obviously, its all going on what i feel. Im trying to put more and more in, but im being careful not too overshoot.

After that, who knows. Id love to start going for it again. I love lifting heavy and itd be great to get some PRs again...

Still. This last 6 months has been a great learning experience if nothing else, ive had to really think hard on how to design a program that can be tough and safe for me to do at the same time.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2008)

yes i can close the #2.

chances are if you can close the #1 10-15 times in a row, you can close the #2


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yes i can close the #2.
> 
> chances are if you can close the #1 10-15 times in a row, you can close the #2



Dayum, thats pretty awesome. Are you gonna tackle the number 3 anytime soon?

Its a good feeling when you finally close the thing. That last millimeter may aswell be a hundred miles when you cant do it.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm curious. How did you come up with the name Gazhole and what does it mean?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I'm curious. How did you come up with the name Gazhole and what does it mean?



Youll probably be dissapointed - my nickname is Gaz and people usually call me an asshole.

To deflate any of those comments here, i used both. If i call myself an asshole, people who just want to troll me generally think "Oh, well i guess he knows already..." and dont bother.

Works in real life too. If you cant poke fun at yourself, you have no right to poke fun at others .

Thats pretty much the reason behind it!

What about yours? Isnt Witchblade a comic?


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Owww. That looks pretty damn painful.  like the way your have a volume loading and Intensity stage to it.  I could imagine that you were pretty sore after that.  Good job, the training as usual, looks like something crazy PCP fuelled Russian Stormtroopers would pump themselves up with before a suicide mission.

90 BW squats?????!!!!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Owww. That looks pretty damn painful.  like the way your have a volume loading and Intensity stage to it.  I could imagine that you were pretty sore after that.  Good job, the training as usual, looks like something crazy PCP fuelled Russian Stormtroopers would pump themselves up with before a suicide mission.
> 
> 90 BW squats?????!!!!!!!



 you really paint a picture with your words, dude, hahaha.

Its an effective dynamic between the intensity and the volume, yeah. Basically its getting the most TUT through two different methods. We'll see how the results pan out in the long term though .

Plus in that bodyweight section i get a pretty intense cardio workout aswell, so its all good.

Trust me, if i can get through this program i wanna be able to do 90-100 without stopping. 50 pushups without stopping, and 20+ pullups if possible. Those are my major goals for the volume portion .


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> you really paint a picture with your words, dude, hahaha.
> 
> Its an effective dynamic between the intensity and the volume, yeah. Basically its getting the most TUT through two different methods. We'll see how the results pan out in the long term though .
> 
> ...


 
 I bet your able to do 50 push ups without stopping at the moment. I think I could just about manae, as long as they are just regular ones.

Yeah, I never thought of the cardio aspect, thats a great benefit, I might instigate something similar in the total destruction program I'll create after this current new one...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> I bet your able to do 50 push ups without stopping at the moment. I think I could just about manae, as long as they are just regular ones.
> 
> Yeah, I never thought of the cardio aspect, thats a great benefit, I might instigate something similar in the total destruction program I'll create after this current new one...



I think if i warmed up and did nothing but pushups i could get between 30-35 but i dunno about 50. Not quite there yet.

In a few weeks i think ill do just that, to test.

Im looking forward to seeing this destruction program, it looks like we're going down similar paths in terms of our workouts - warmup, kill self, warmdown.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I think if i warmed up and did nothing but pushups i could get between 30-35 but i dunno about 50. Not quite there yet.
> 
> In a few weeks i think ill do just that, to test.
> 
> Im looking forward to seeing this destruction program, it looks like we're going down similar paths in terms of our workouts - warmup, kill self, warmdown.


 
Haha.  You've got too. It doesent feel right without feeling like you are wracked with rickets and scurvey after a workout.

I don't know what it will involve, but a 5 set front squat/ 3-5 set goblet squat superset will be used....


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 15, 2008)

It's not really a disappointment. I knew it wasn't an existing word and I figured it would somehow be connected to your name, but I couldn't determine the 'hole' part. 

The name Witchblade originally came from Medieval English where 'witch' - spelled differently at the time - meant 'bendable' or 'adapting' so a witchblade, or witch anything, was a weapon, not necessarily a blade, that would adapt to its environment, one weapon for all your needs. Calling a person a witchblade meant calling someone an adaptive/innovative antagonist.

Of course, now that they made that stupid comic book series and that movie about it, that's what the name's going to get connected to.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Well, the name Witchblade originally came from Medieval English where 'witch' - spelled differently at the time - meant 'bendable' or 'adapting' so a witchblade, or witch anything, was a weapon, not necessarily a blade, that would adapt to its environment, one weapon for all your needs. Calling a person a witchblade meant calling someone an adaptive/innovative antagonist.
> 
> Of course, now that they made that stupid comic book series and that movie about it, that's what the name's going to get connected to.



Then i apologise, your definition is much cooler than that comic book. It wasnt even very good.

I never knew that term though, thats pretty awesome  Where'd you learn that?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha.  You've got too. It doesent feel right without feeling like you are wracked with rickets and scurvey after a workout.
> 
> I don't know what it will involve, but a 5 set front squat/ 3-5 set goblet squat superset will be used....



Didnt you do that the other day? It sounds fucking brutal though. Goblets on their own give me those weird muscle shakes after each set.


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> It's not really a disappointment. I knew it wasn't an existing word and I figured it would somehow be connected to your name, but I couldn't determine the 'hole' part.
> 
> The name Witchblade originally came from Medieval English where 'witch' - spelled differently at the time - meant 'bendable' or 'adapting' so a witchblade, or witch anything, was a weapon, not necessarily a blade, that would adapt to its environment, one weapon for all your needs. Calling a person a witchblade meant calling someone an adaptive/innovative antagonist.
> 
> Of course, now that they made that stupid comic book series and that movie about it, that's what the name's going to get connected to.


 

So you could have easily been callled "Whyche-cutlass" or "hag-rapier"????


----------



## goob (Jan 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Didnt you do that the other day? It sounds fucking brutal though. Goblets on their own give me those weird muscle shakes after each set.


 
Yeah, I know what you mean.  That's what I mean about the rickets....


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 15, 2008)

this journal doesn't miss a beat..as soon as you come back there's talk of Russian Stormtroopers high out of their tree on PCP...

nice workout though man, great PR, and as easy as it would be for someone to say all that BW stuff is easy...I can imagine HELL NO IT AIN'T!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> this journal doesn't miss a beat..as soon as you come back there's talk of Russian Stormtroopers high out of their tree on PCP...
> 
> nice workout though man, great PR, and as easy as it would be for someone to say all that BW stuff is easy...I can imagine HELL NO IT AIN'T!!



It doesnt take long for the filth to float to the top of regular conversation .

And yeah, if anybody thinks its easy i invite them to try that last session, lol. If they DO find it easy after doing it, well...i guess im just a pussy. And if that happens, im off to headbutt the washing machine.


----------



## the other half (Jan 16, 2008)

i think just your avatar is enough to bring out the filth of anyone coming to this journal.  but thats also what keeps us coming back.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> i think just your avatar is enough to bring out the filth of anyone coming to this journal.  but thats also what keeps us coming back.



Lol 

Yeah, its the suspense of whats going to happen next. Even im somewhat excited


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Went to a bookstore yesterday and bought High Intensity Training by Mentzer + Little. Only read the first few chapters so far, but looks to be interesting. I agree with his whole attitude so far. He seems like he was a really intelligent guy.

Seeing as ive mostly stuck with high volume programs for a while, i thought it might be interesting to try the complete opposite approach sometime in the future.

Variation of stimulus and all that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

I own that book too...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I own that book too...



Is it any good? Just flicking through it seems to go into a fair amount of detail. After seeing a few guys here using it ive been itching to give it a try.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 17, 2008)

Both the Heavy Duty books are informative, but I kind of believe that the systems used in both books are outdated.  In other words, I took a lot from those books but didn't follow the program or do anything similar to it.  Way to infrequent training in my opinion.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Both the Heavy Duty books are informative, but I kind of believe that the systems used in both books are outdated.  In other words, I took a lot from those books but didn't follow the program or do anything similar to it.  Way to infrequent training in my opinion.



Yeah, id never follow just one system exactly or exclusively anyway. Cookie cutter programs arent as effective as one you adapt and put together yourself for your goals, abilities, and preference.

I might have a go at something like HIT, though. Much like i tried my own modified version of westside to great success.

I think P-Funk wrote a blog something along these lines. I agree with what he said, that you should take the good ideas from everybody and come up with something unique.

I guess theyre just tools in the toolbag.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Strength, Dedication, Ambition

Well, i did the training program blog idea. Have only got an intro up atm, gonna post a very basic program tomorrowish.

I noticed when compiling a list of my favorite efforts, that i really seem to love fullbody programs. Everything is fullbody this, fullbody that, lol.

Crazy.


----------



## Witchblade (Jan 17, 2008)

I didn't know you studied sports sciences. That's cool.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 17, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I didn't know you studied sports sciences. That's cool.



Yup! Started in September after quitting my job, lol.

Sports Biomedicine + Nutrition is the actual name of the degree, but comes under sports/health sciences. Sports science is far quicker to say


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2008)

Nailed my first exam like a $2 whore.

Also, first program is up in the blog (Strength, Dedication, Ambition)


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 18, 2008)

great stuff on those exams man, nothing makes you feel better and that you accomplished something good than a good exam mark.

so are you going to be posting your workouts on the blog now?


----------



## goob (Jan 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nailed my first exam like a $2 whore.
> 
> Also, first program is up in the blog (Strength, Dedication, Ambition)


 
You paid a $2 whore to do your exam for you????

Well done. SDA blog thing looks great, I like the program you posted.


----------



## the other half (Jan 18, 2008)

hey great job on the exam, and the $2 whore. we cant find them that cheap in the states.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great stuff on those exams man, nothing makes you feel better and that you accomplished something good than a good exam mark.
> 
> so are you going to be posting your workouts on the blog now?



Thanks dude, just gotta do as well in the Chemistry one aswell .

No, that blog is just for training programs and articles i write, as well as anything interesting i find on the subject of lifting etc.

Should be pretty cool! I was thinking of doing an entire bodybuilding site with exercises and stuff, but i thought this would be easier and more helpful, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

goob said:


> You paid a $2 whore to do your exam for you????
> 
> Well done. SDA blog thing looks great, I like the program you posted.



No, i did a $2 whore DURING the exam. Giggity!

Cheers, dude!

I thought i may aswell do the blog idea. New program every three weeks and an article every week i think. At least ill have an oppertunity to do some more writing


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey great job on the exam, and the $2 whore. we cant find them that cheap in the states.



Youre just not looking hard enough .

Thanks though, dude


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, just gotta do as well in the Chemistry one aswell .
> 
> No, that blog is just for training programs and articles i write, as well as anything interesting i find on the subject of lifting etc.
> 
> Should be pretty cool! I was thinking of doing an entire bodybuilding site with exercises and stuff, but i thought this would be easier and more helpful, lol.


 
Dear lord....if your bodybuilding site takes off, and continues in the vain of our journals, then we can expect it to be populated by min-foremans, myk's, and deviants of the worst sort. By all acounts, it would be a damn funny place to be.....

Edit: What do you host it on?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Lol, no - funny and annoying are two different things. Its a fine line .

Its hosted on www.blogger.com. Free blogs for all! I thought that would be better that getting an actual site going. I dont have the energy for that .


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Yesterday's workout:

***

*Warmup - Activation

*Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Core

*Crunches - 2x20 (0:30 RI)
Supermans - 2x45sec (0:30 RI)

*Intensity Loading

*Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Goblet Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (1:45 RI) - *PR*

Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 - 1/1/4 @ x2 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 - 1/1/4 @ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 - 1/1/4 @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Lat Pulldowns - 6, 6, 4, 2 - 1/1/4 @ 82KG / 180.4lbs (1:45 RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Wasnt too bad i guess, the rows felt really really awkward, just really weird. Gonna have to figure out why...lol. Lat pulldown machine here in cardiff is definitely different that at home, i should have been able to do FAR more weight than that...

Still. Energy levels were really lagging during the session, it was a pretty stressful day mentally with the exam and everything. Ill try again on monday and see what happens!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 19, 2008)

Good for you with the blog mate - that is sooooo cool 

Brilliant job on the Goblets - i gave up with them because i was so severely limiting myself with the meagre weights i could hold 

Were the Rows you did supported or unsupported? If they were bent over rows why dont you try them as one arm rows? I find that easier, plus im now up to using a 16kg DB! I know, aren't i just great


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks, Sam  maybe you should take a look at my grip training article if thats the case with your Gobleting  lol!

I tried supported on a bench and unsupported, one dumbell and two dumbells respectively. Both felt awkward. On the bench rows the shoulder i was supporting on by resting on the bench just felt really uncomfortable, and the unsupported ones were playing my back up from being in the position for too long (darned tempo...).

I may try seated rows or something. Maybe even switch them for some sort of supine row if i can work it...


----------



## goob (Jan 19, 2008)

Very nice you incorrigable son of madruk.  That workout felt sore just reading it.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 21, 2008)

the blog is a good idea, very nicely laid out too.

excellent workout by the way, great stuff on the PR

how is the MMA stuff going for you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> the blog is a good idea, very nicely laid out too.
> 
> excellent workout by the way, great stuff on the PR
> 
> how is the MMA stuff going for you?



Cheers on both counts, dude 

Havent started MMA yet, gonna start either wednesday or sometime next week!

Howre you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout A - Intensity Loading

*Bench Press - 8, 8 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo - *PR for reps (6 -> 8)*
Bench Press - 6, 6 @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo - *PR for weight (30 -> 32.5)

Superset:*
Goblet Squats - 12, 12 @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (1:45 RI) No Tempo
+
Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Lat Pulldowns - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG / 165lbs (1:45 RI) 1/1/4neg Tempo

Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:45 RI) 1/1/4neg Tempo

"Kinda Bent Over" Unsupported Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs Plate (1:45 RI) No Tempo

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Gym was very very busy today, but surprisingly this was one of the most intense workouts ive had in the last month or two. Genuinely intense, rather than lots of reps intense.

The kinda bent over rows were a cross between dumbell rows (but with a plate) and yates rows (cept the grip was pronated. I think yates' are supinated?). Was a pretty fun exercise. The variation on stance and back angle didnt put as much stress on my lower back, and using a different grip since it was a plate made them kinda difficult.

You may have noticed that these intensity loading days are varying pretty much from session to every session. This isnt cos im lazy, just because im really enjoying changing the formality like i am. Im trying to keep them intense, and the movements are basically the same session to session, but im trying to keep some freshness and variation of stimulus in there session to session aswell.

Seems to be working, cos that session felt pretty brutal all the way through.

Phew.


----------



## goob (Jan 21, 2008)

Mother of marduk the incorrigable destroyer of heathen rebels....

That was a demon of a workout.  Did you feel possesed by evil spirits?

Outstanding stuff, looking exceptionally brutal, for the already exceptionally brutal....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

Cheers goobster 

I felt possessed by an unquenchable desire to kick some ass today, if theres a deity for that im all for it!

For some reason mixing tempo'd lifts in with regular lifts made them feel even tougher. I guess its the mix of heavier weights without tempo, and longer TUT with tempo.

Whatever, it was knackering!

Hows thangs?


----------



## the other half (Jan 21, 2008)

what kind of "mma" are you going to train in?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> what kind of "mma" are you going to train in?



Atm it actually looks like its gonna be Muay Thai rather than MMA, the classes at my gym are free and the MT fits better with my schedule!

Ill see how that goes, and sometime in the future ill augment those skills with grappling and other styles maybe. We'll see. Im not making definite plans at this stage cos i have no idea how im going to fare!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2008)

vale tudo?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> vale tudo?



Maybe one day if i can find a class for it, thats a pretty brutal style. But no, its good ol' fashioned Muay Thai: Muay Thai - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Seems like a pretty good style. I like the focus on knee and elbow techniques. Plus its apparently a fitness-heavy class, which suits me - i need to work on general fitness levels a bit .


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 22, 2008)

Then not only will you be kicking ass, you'll be kicking asses 

Good work my son!

Oh by the way, i was reading an article on the BBC news website about Australia being short of sheep shearers, you ever sheared a sheep Gaz?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2008)

great workout Gaz

can't imagine the pain of supersetting, not only 2 lower movements but goblets and RDLs...awesome stuff dude!



Gazhole said:


> Cheers on both counts, dude
> 
> Havent started MMA yet, gonna start either wednesday or sometime next week!
> 
> Howre you doing?



ahh, that's cool though, MMA or  Muy Thia..whatever you do will definitely have multiple benefits!

I ain't not bad, everything is going as smooth as can be. school's going good, minus one professor who just reads the lecture slides/mumbles and another who pretty much cut our 3 day a week lecture down to basically 1...it's a double edged sword, good because we have 2/3 less class, bad because I am still paying for a whole course and we might not learn as much as what should be taught.

how goes it across the Atlantic?


----------



## goob (Jan 22, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Oh by the way, i was reading an article on the BBC news website about Australia being short of sheep shearers, you ever sheared a sheep Gaz?


 
Of course he has.

Wait,... you said *reared*, ......right?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Of course he has.
> 
> Wait,... you said *reared*, ......right?



Yeah, i heard that sheep was asking for it though


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

*Warmup - 15 Mins Complex

*Various Stretches
Jogging on the spot
50x BW Squats
Jogging on the spot
2 minute isometric in bottom of squat
Jogging on spot while punching

*Circuits - Pad Work

*Combination 1 - Left Jab, Right Cross punch, Left Hook, Right Knee (5 Mins)
Hold Pads for partner (5 mins)
100x Pushups

Combination 2 - 2x Left Roundhouse kick, Left/right/left/right jabs, 2x right roundhouse kicks (5 mins)
Hold pads (5 mins)
100x Alternating Lunges

Combination 3 - 2x left cross punch, right cross, left cross, right cross (5 mins)
Hold pads (5 minutes)
100x sit ups

*Warmdown - 15 Minutes

*Various static stretches

***

Well, first muay thai session was kinda full on as you can see. From the moment i got there i didnt stop moving for the whole 90 minutes. My punching technique is apparently not too bad for a newbie, but my kicking was far too stiff and awkward. Gotta work on that.

I was sweating a fuckload, and my body was aching all the way through, but i managed to stick it out rather well i thought. Though most of the others did 5-6 combination circuits in the hour .

Fun though, definitely gonna keep it up. Gonna take out the endurance day from my weights program. Im doing just as much bodyweight work and more in these sessions, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Then not only will you be kicking ass, you'll be kicking asses
> 
> Good work my son!
> 
> Oh by the way, i was reading an article on the BBC news website about Australia being short of sheep shearers, you ever sheared a sheep Gaz?



Haha, thankyou 

And yes i have sheared a sheep. Dont wanna get wool in my mouth when im down there, do i?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout Gaz
> 
> can't imagine the pain of supersetting, not only 2 lower movements but goblets and RDLs...awesome stuff dude!



It was damned good stuff though, you should try it if you can fit it in. Twas brutal!



Scarface30 said:


> ahh, that's cool though, MMA or  Muy Thia..whatever you do will definitely have multiple benefits!
> 
> I ain't not bad, everything is going as smooth as can be. school's going good, minus one professor who just reads the lecture slides/mumbles and another who pretty much cut our 3 day a week lecture down to basically 1...it's a double edged sword, good because we have 2/3 less class, bad because I am still paying for a whole course and we might not learn as much as what should be taught.
> 
> how goes it across the Atlantic?



Yeah, i think its gonna really do a lot for my conditioning and endurance. As well as learning how to fight obviously!

Thats good to hear that things are going well for you. As long as you put the extra work in yourself though, i think the extra time might actually be beneficial - you can work at your own pace and get some stuff done listening to music .

Over here its not too bad, lots of work to do aswell actually. Lots of experiments to write up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Of course he has.
> 
> Wait,... you said *reared*, ......right?



Careful, if one of them reads this im gonna get the "stop talking about our sex life" talk.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, i heard that sheep was asking for it though



I like that.


----------



## goob (Jan 23, 2008)

Muay thai sounds great.  Martial atrs classes always drill you.  90 minutes of cardio conditioning work is a lot, good work Sagat.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Muay thai sounds great.  Martial atrs classes always drill you.  90 minutes of cardio conditioning work is a lot, good work Sagat.



Thankyou Lord Bison.


----------



## katt (Jan 23, 2008)

Getting past the sheep and all.....

That workout looks totally exhausting.. 90 minutes without stopping?  I tried to work on our heavy bag and speed bag one day and I was tuckered out after a few minutes.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

katt said:


> Getting past the sheep and all.....
> 
> That workout looks totally exhausting.. 90 minutes without stopping?  I tried to work on our heavy bag and speed bag one day and I was tuckered out after a few minutes.....



Thanks, katt .

It was pretty nuts. I wasnt a pretty sight afterwards, there was just waaay too much sweat than should be allowed, haha. It looked like id been out in a rain storm with all my training gear on.

The guy who runs the class is the owner of the gym, too, and he doesnt do things in half measures. He's pushing you all the way through to give the session 100%. It hurts, but it was worth it at the end.

Hows things with you?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thankyou
> 
> And yes i have sheared a sheep. Dont wanna get wool in my mouth when im down there, do i?



Ewww . . . 

I know what you're saying about the martial arts classes being full-on. I used to do Jitsu and Kempo and wearing one of the dogis for 2 hours while running about and then being under someones armpit for what seemed like forever, it takes it out of you that's for sure!

Sounds good though. I recently gave Kempo up cuz the sessions were running late at night and having already trained in the morning was making the 2 hour sessions unbearable!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Ewww . . .
> 
> I know what you're saying about the martial arts classes being full-on. I used to do Jitsu and Kempo and wearing one of the dogis for 2 hours while running about and then being under someones armpit for what seemed like forever, it takes it out of you that's for sure!
> 
> Sounds good though. I recently gave Kempo up cuz the sessions were running late at night and having already trained in the morning was making the 2 hour sessions unbearable!


 
Haha, yeah. Being in an armpit for hours on end isnt really the nicest way to spend your time . The worst part was holding up the thai pads for people to do combinations on. Shoulders were burning like mad!

Arent there any other classes you could take up in the evening? Its a shame if you have to give something up like that!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, yeah. Being in an armpit for hours on end isnt really the nicest way to spend your time . The worst part was holding up the thai pads for people to do combinations on. Shoulders were burning like mad!
> 
> Arent there any other classes you could take up in the evening? Its a shame if you have to give something up like that!



To be fair Gaz, it's the evening training itself that was doing me in, not the classes. If they ran classes through the day i would definately go for that, but the club is run by students so it's done at nighttime.

After getting up at 6am to train, then working all day, the last thing i want to do is go and sweat in a jumpsuit for 2 hours! Going home and having dinner is a bit more appealing these days. Must be getting old 

I saw a program about Cardiff on the telly last week, it looks like a really lovely place. They were talking about the redevelopment of the harbour and that, it was gorgeous. How you liking it?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> To be fair Gaz, it's the evening training itself that was doing me in, not the classes. If they ran classes through the day i would definately go for that, but the club is run by students so it's done at nighttime.
> 
> After getting up at 6am to train, then working all day, the last thing i want to do is go and sweat in a jumpsuit for 2 hours! Going home and having dinner is a bit more appealing these days. Must be getting old
> 
> I saw a program about Cardiff on the telly last week, it looks like a really lovely place. They were talking about the redevelopment of the harbour and that, it was gorgeous. How you liking it?


 
Ah right. Thats annoying. Arent there any other places that do it? I know in Cardiff alone there are at least 6 martial arts clubs, lol.

Yeah, Cardiff is quite nice really. The town centre has pretty much everything you want, and the bay has some fancy places and even more attractions. There are rough bits obviously, but for the most part its not a bad place.


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Ah right. Thats annoying. Arent there any other places that do it? I know in Cardiff alone there are at least 6 martial arts clubs, lol.
> 
> Yeah, Cardiff is quite nice really. The town centre has pretty much everything you want, and the bay has some fancy places and even more attractions. There are rough bits obviously, but for the most part its not a bad place.



Yeah, i could go elsewhere but then i just can't be bitched 

To be honest, it was only a matter of time before i broke something else or badly injured myself! Some of the wrist locks we used to do would leave me virtually crippled for weight training the following day - not good. 

Meh - i guess if i meet an attacker on the street i'll just have to kick him in the bollocks, poke him in the eyes and make a run for it


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 24, 2008)

so spending time in someone's armpit isn't a normal run of the mill day for you guys?...so it's weird if my days consist of that?? lol

nice Muy Thai session Gaz. all this talk about martial arts makes me want to get back into, I used to be in Tai Kwon Do when I was like 10. it was fun for sure.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Intensity Loading

*Romanian Deadlifts - 12, 12, 12 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Lat Pulldowns - 6, 6, 6, 5+1 @ 90KG / 198lbs (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 5+1 @ x2 22.5 / 49.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Bent Over Unsupported Rows - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs Plate (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Front Squats - 10, 10 @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (1:45 RI) No Tempo

*Core

*Cross Crunches - 2x10 Per Side (0:30 RI)

Planks - 2x40sec (0:40 RI)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Lol, workout was going awesome untill i figured out that id forgotten to do squats . Tagged some on the end, but i took 2 reps off each set, and took of a set because i was fucking knackered after all the rest of it. I have no idea how that slipped my mind...

Still, rest of it was really good. Felt awesome to have a session lifting this intensely again, may be the heaviest workout ive done since my injury


----------



## DOMS (Jan 25, 2008)

I got tired just reading that...

Solid workout, Gaz!


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Good looking workouts lately.  The MT looks fun too.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I got tired just reading that...
> 
> Solid workout, Gaz!



Haha, cheers man .

Its a big relief to know for sure that my back is making a recovery, 6 months ago i could barely stabilize some of these weights, so im happy as a pig in shit .

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Good looking workouts lately.  The MT looks fun too.



Thanks man! 

Yeah, MT seems like it could really be a worthwhile addition to my training and my hobbies overall. The missus is also pleased - apparently shes seen some MT fighters and theyre ripped to shit, so i have my orders, lol.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> so spending time in someone's armpit isn't a normal run of the mill day for you guys?...so it's weird if my days consist of that?? lol
> 
> nice Muy Thai session Gaz. all this talk about martial arts makes me want to get back into, I used to be in Tai Kwon Do when I was like 10. it was fun for sure.



Thanks dude!

You should start back up again, if you can fit it in youd probably pick it back up in to time.


----------



## goob (Jan 25, 2008)

Good hard work there Mr. Hole. It looked particuarly tiring effort, and doing the squats last must have hurt.

Just a thought, don't the other gym goers object to you running around butt kicking them, when you do your warm up?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Good hard work there Mr. Hole. It looked particuarly tiring effort, and doing the squats last must have hurt.
> 
> Just a thought, don't the other gym goers object to you running around butt kicking them, when you do your warm up?



Considering a large portion of them are less muscular than my evening meal i fail to see why it would even be an issue .

There are few really big guys there though, but id have to work up to a 1RM attempt to kick their butts...

And thanks, was a good effort today


----------



## yellowmoomba (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man!
> 
> Yeah, MT seems like it could really be a worthwhile addition to my training and my hobbies overall. The missus is also pleased - apparently shes seen some MT fighters and theyre ripped to shit, so i have my orders, lol.
> 
> Hows things with you?



Things are good here.  She is right.  Many MT fighters are ripped.   I think it would just be fun cardio training rather than getting on a tread or bike;  Plus you'll learn some good kicks and punches.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

yellowmoomba said:


> Things are good here.  She is right.  Many MT fighters are ripped.   I think it would just be fun cardio training rather than getting on a tread or bike;  Plus you'll learn some good kicks and punches.



This is true, cardio can be really boring sometimes. And it wouldnt hurt to get some safe fighting experience, like you say.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 25, 2008)

excellent job Gaz those front squats at the end must have been brutal!!

with your bentover over rows, you say a "plate" are you using a bar, or are you just gripping a plate and rowing it?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 25, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent job Gaz those front squats at the end must have been brutal!!
> 
> with your bentover over rows, you say a "plate" are you using a bar, or are you just gripping a plate and rowing it?



Thanks man! Yeah, they were tougher than normal - though i deserve it for being an idiot and leaving them that late .

And yeah, i just grip a plate and row that. Its surprisingly tough, because of the odd grip and the fact that the weight is basically in line with your arm, it feels like a really efficient movement.


----------



## katt (Jan 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> This is true, cardio can be really boring sometimes. And it wouldnt hurt to get some safe fighting experience, like you say.



You want some of this??


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2008)

katt said:


> You want some of this??



Hell no ma'am, sorry ma'am.


----------



## goob (Jan 26, 2008)

katt said:


> You want some of this??


 
Yes.  Very much so my dear. 

Shall I bring the goat?


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 28, 2008)

That's a big OH press and brilliant Rows mate. You must be so relieved to finally be working out again without worrying so much about aggravating old injuries. Brilliant!

Oh, and Goob - what does a goat have that a sheep doesn't  Surely if you and Gaz both stuck to sheep it would reduce your costs a little??


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's a big OH press and brilliant Rows mate. You must be so relieved to finally be working out again without worrying so much about aggravating old injuries. Brilliant!
> 
> Oh, and Goob - what does a goat have that a sheep doesn't  Surely if you and Gaz both stuck to sheep it would reduce your costs a little??


 
Gaz spends enough on his hareem of sheep as it is. I don't go in for that sort of nonsense, the goobites cannot make sense of it.  

If you think the goat is bad, then you should meet _the mule_.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Intensity Loading
*
Bench Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (1:45 RI) 1/1/4 Tempo

Bent Over Unsupported Rows - 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:45 RI) No Tempo
Bent Over Unsupported Rows - 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (1:45 RI) No Tempo *- PR for about 2 minutes*
 Bent Over Unsupported Rows - 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI) No Tempo *- PR*

Goblet Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (1:45 RI) No Tempo

Romanian Deadlifts - 12 @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo
 Romanian Deadlifts - 12 @ x2 30KG / 65lbs DBs (1:45 RI) No Tempo *- PR*

Lat Pulldowns - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 75KG / 165lbs (1:45 RI) 1/1/4 Tempo

Unilateral Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:45 RI) 1/1/4 Tempo

Shrugs - 12, 12 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI) *- For funsies.*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Have no idea, but i was really fucking fired up today. I did kinda need to blow off some steam, i have 18 assignments to finish in about 10 weeks, an exam next week, and my loan hasn't gone in so my accommodation is sending me "WHERE THE FUCK IS OUR MONEY, BITCH!?" type letters.

I guess anger is the catalyst for PRs.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> That's a big OH press and brilliant Rows mate. You must be so relieved to finally be working out again without worrying so much about aggravating old injuries. Brilliant!
> 
> Oh, and Goob - what does a goat have that a sheep doesn't  Surely if you and Gaz both stuck to sheep it would reduce your costs a little??



A goat has a built in handcream dispenser to wash afterwards.

That _is _what that is, right?


----------



## DOMS (Jan 28, 2008)

Great job on the PRs, man!

You do as much warm-up and cool down as you do for your main workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great job on the PRs, man!
> 
> You do as much warm-up and cool down as you do for your main workout.



Thanks man, they felt good 

I should do more warmdown really, work on my flexibility a bit more or something. I just dont wanna be in the gym for 2 hours, lol.


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Oww. That was a fucking nutty workout.  Congrats on the PR's, but I'm more impressed with the insane volume of that beast.  Sounds like you had a turbo day, when nothing can touch you.

Do you ever do the DB unsupported rows as bi-lateral? They are pretty tough, but the ROM is not quite the same.


----------



## goob (Jan 28, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> A goat has a built in handcream dispenser to wash afterwards.
> 
> That _is _what that is, right?


 
I guess that depends if I have ...er,.....filled it up first.....


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

goob said:


> Oww. That was a fucking nutty workout.  Congrats on the PR's, but I'm more impressed with the insane volume of that beast.  Sounds like you had a turbo day, when nothing can touch you.
> 
> Do you ever do the DB unsupported rows as bi-lateral? They are pretty tough, but the ROM is not quite the same.



Thanks dude .

Yeah, i was just pumped up walking in the place. The benching seemed ridiculously easy aswell, so i might go for another PR on that soon even though i just got one .

Ive done them bilateral a few times, i like them. Sometimes they tend to feel a little awkward though. I still prefer them to BB bent over rows though, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 28, 2008)

that's shitty about your loan dude. I've become accustomed to handling the assignments and shit, but when it comes to a stressor, like not having enough money for the place you're staying at, that is the worst! I hope their not anything like the Canadian student loans, because those people are a bunch of FUCKING MORONS! you don't want to get me started on those guys...

on a side note..

awesome workout, way to turn the negative energy into something very productive! PRs across the board = great workout


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that's shitty about your loan dude. I've become accustomed to handling the assignments and shit, but when it comes to a stressor, like not having enough money for the place you're staying at, that is the worst! I hope their not anything like the Canadian student loans, because those people are a bunch of FUCKING MORONS! you don't want to get me started on those guys...
> 
> on a side note..
> 
> awesome workout, way to turn the negative energy into something very productive! PRs across the board = great workout



Generally MOST people in the UK are morons. Its shocking, trust me. Especially people who have any power...

But yeah, lol, thanks. Was a strange workout but fun nevertheless! Just got another MT session to survive on wednesday, next!


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

i just love doing funsies exercises

great workout. ya gotta love that feeling, when things just seem to be defying gravity.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 28, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I guess anger is the catalyst for PRs.



You couldn't be more correct.  You can't simulate anger.  If I go into a set and try to fire myself up, I do better than normal, but when I'm fired up because something mentally and physically pisses me off, I set PR's.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> i just love doing funsies exercises
> 
> great workout. ya gotta love that feeling, when things just seem to be defying gravity.



Thanks dude  yeah, funsies keeps things interesting, haha. I might start putting a random isolation movement at the end of every session.

I was just surprised at how light the 25KG DBs felt, it was like they were literally nothing at all.


----------



## katt (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice job Gaz.....   bummer because of the loan, but it worked out great for you in the gym


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> You couldn't be more correct.  You can't simulate anger.  If I go into a set and try to fire myself up, I do better than normal, but when I'm fired up because something mentally and physically pisses me off, I set PR's.



In doses like that, anger and stress kinda kicks ass, haha. I wouldnt want it all the time, or bad things happen, but yeah - it totally worked today.

I even got to the gym ten minutes earlier than i should have. I didnt notice, but i must have been fucking sprinting there .


----------



## the other half (Jan 28, 2008)

thats great that you are doing the MT, but you should still do cardio, just in case you have to run to keep from getting your ass beat down. cause that aint no fun


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

the other half said:


> thats great that you are doing the MT, but you should still do cardio, just in case you have to run to keep from getting your ass beat down. cause that aint no fun



Lol .

I just cant really fit the cardio in. I dont wanna be in the gym for that long, i wanna keep a good intense workout in there, and i dont wanna go on extra days because its an hour round trip just travelling back and forth.

Bah!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 28, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice job Gaz.....   bummer because of the loan, but it worked out great for you in the gym



Haha, that it did! 

Thanks katt, im hoping to get a few more PRs in the coming sessions. I feel like i could get another one on bench by the time this program is done with, maybe something else aswell...not sure what...


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2008)

Got my Biology exam results back today, over 80% so thats well over a 1st for that exam. Pretty damned chuffed


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Got my Biology exam results back today, over 80% so thats well over a 1st for that exam. Pretty damned chuffed


 
That would be an A if I'm not correct.  Good job, I bet your interest in weight lifting and er... sheep anatomy has helped you a little.

Well done son.


----------



## goob (Jan 30, 2008)

Cari at daro 'ch aelod i mewn dafad baeddi henafgwr.


----------



## 1quick1 (Jan 31, 2008)

What up Gaz!


----------



## SamEaston (Jan 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Got my Biology exam results back today, over 80% so thats well over a 1st for that exam. Pretty damned chuffed



Amazing Gaz - that's the dedication and ambition part of your nature coming into play then


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Got my Biology exam results back today, over 80% so thats well over a 1st for that exam. Pretty damned chuffed



excellent job dude whether that be an A or A- it's a great job man, makes you feel damn good when you put a good effort in and are rewarded in the end.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks all, i was really pleased with it myself.

Oh, and it was an A+. Dont insult me .

***

Muay Thai was great again on wednesday Brief summary of what we did:

Warmup - 300 various crunch variations, 100 squats, other stuff.

Boxing training - 5 rounds of various different punch combos, interspersed with things like "do 100 punches as fast as you can".

Kicking - Piggy in the middle, one person with pads and two people alternately kick the pads with different legs etc etc.

Really think my technique improved during that session, as it was more that way inclined rather than focusing on fitness.

***

Went to the university gym with a friend today so im not really counting it as a workout in the the true sense. All the weights were different, and the equipment was different, so i basically made best use of what was available, and tried to do as much as i could. I didnt really time my Rests too well either, cos we were talking between sets and stuff.

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Yowza, Yowza, Yowza...

*Bench Press - 10, 10, 10 @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Back Squats - 12, 12, 12 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Lat Pulldowns - 6, 6, 6, 6 @ 90KG / 198lbs (1:45 RI)

Knee Ups - 8, 8, 8, 8 (Per Leg) @ 40KG / 88lbs (1:45 RI)

Bench Rows - 10, 10, 10 (Per Arm) @ x1 28KG / 60.6lbs DB (1:45 RI)

Unilateral Overhead Press - 6, 6, 6, 6 (Per Arm) @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs (1:45 RI)

Static Holds - 30sec, 30sec, 30sec, 30sec @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (0:30 RI)
*
Core Work

*Alternating Lying Leg Raises - 2x26 (Per Leg) @ 0:30 RI

Planks - 2x40sec @ 0:30 RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So yeah, as you can see - a bit of a mix of stuff going on what was there. 28KG was the heaviest dumbell...im sure it wasnt 28KG though, and im sure the 22.5 wasnt that either. They didnt label them for some reason. I just kinda judged it by the plate markings i could see.

The knee ups were done on a thigh adductor machine, you know - the ones with a sort of "crank" with a cylindrical foam pad on the end where the handle would be. You're supposed to push it up and around by raising your leg out to the side, but i used it like i was doing a knee attack in Muay Thai .

Was actually a pretty interesting exercise, really got the hams and the glutes/hips well. Mixed things up anyways.

I also did some back squats for the first time in a VERY long time today, were kinda fun. I forgot how hard they were .


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

With all that you do, it's no wonder why you're in such great shape!

Keep it up!


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Good work Gaz, I see your in the volume volume volume, and then more volume school.  Goor workout dude.

How do you do a weighted knee up?  Whats that?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> With all that you do, it's no wonder why you're in such great shape!
> 
> Keep it up!



Lol, thanks man. I wouldnt say im in great shape, but i can hold my own for sure .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work Gaz, I see your in the volume volume volume, and then more volume school.  Goor workout dude.
> 
> How do you do a weighted knee up?  Whats that?


_
"The knee ups were done on a thigh adductor machine, you know - the ones with a sort of "crank" with a cylindrical foam pad on the end where the handle would be. You're supposed to push it up and around by raising your leg out to the side, but i used it like i was doing a knee attack in Muay Thai .

Was actually a pretty interesting exercise, really got the hams and the glutes/hips well. Mixed things up anyways."_ 

From that post 

Lol, just kidding. Yeah, it was basically like a variation of a standing leg extension or some shit.







It was on a machine similar to this one, except i was facing the other way, my knee/thigh was underneath the pad, and i was doing an extension-like movement, as if i was kneeing somebody in the gut.

Was fun! Try it!


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Looks fun. haha - kneeing someone in the gut, bet that's one of your secret death moves in Sheepfighter 2.

How did my welsh hold up in that other post?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Lol, im not sure if your grammar is quite correct, but it was something about sticking my cock in a sheep?


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, im not sure if your grammar is quite correct, but it was something about sticking my cock in a sheep?


 
Free translator for the win!!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Free translator for the win!!



Lol, i thought it was as much. Even with my limited knowledge of the language of my Homeland i could tell it was a little nonsensical.

You got the point across though, you cunt.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 1, 2008)

Look at all that volume!    Ah, to be young again.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> Look at all that volume!    Ah, to be young again.



 haha, im sure itll catch up with me one day


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 1, 2008)

Hehe, I like your avatars, Gaz.


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, i thought it was as much. Even with my limited knowledge of the language of my Homeland i could tell it was a little nonsensical.
> 
> You got the point across though, you cunt.


 

 That did make me laugh....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Hehe, I like your avatars, Gaz.



Lol, thanks.

That photo is one of my favourites atm, theres a few others from the same night that make me laugh aswell.

My flatmate who took them complains i cant have a photo of me without pulling a stupid face.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, i thought it was as much. Even with my limited knowledge of the language of my Homeland i could tell it was a little nonsensical.
> 
> You got the point across though, you cunt.



Your English is pretty good.  But, just for kicks, I ran it through a Welsh translator program.  He's what it would sound like if you said it out loud:

"Chroesawa ter 'r bleedin' Cockney chyfieithwr chan Ddwyrain Caerludd! 'n flewog Bisgedi a Caws deipio a eiria i mewn i 'r Siarl Cadno acha 'r ar ??´l , a ddysg 'a ter Chwningen a Pork cara a 'n ddiau Londoner!"


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Your English is pretty good. But, just for kicks, I ran it through a Welsh translator program. He's what it would sound like if you said it out loud:
> 
> "Chroesawa ter 'r bleedin' Cockney chyfieithwr chan Ddwyrain Caerludd! 'n flewog Bisgedi a Caws deipio a eiria i mewn i 'r Siarl Cadno acha 'r ar ??´l , a ddysg 'a ter Chwningen a Pork cara a 'n ddiau Londoner!"


 
WTF? Translation...

I welcome ter ' group bleedin' Cockney translator with East London! ' heartburn hairy Biscuits I go Cheese type I go I word into ' group Charles Fox astride ' group after , I go he learns ' I go ter Rabbit I go Pork I love I go ' heartburn true Londoner!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> WTF? Translation...
> 
> I welcome ter ' group bleedin' Cockney translator with East London! ' heartburn hairy Biscuits I go Cheese type I go I word into ' group Charles Fox astride ' group after , I go he learns ' I go ter Rabbit I go Pork I love I go ' heartburn true Londoner!



That's Cockney, you twit!


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

Whats a heartburn hairy biscuit?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

Do I look like and East Londoner to you?


----------



## goob (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Do I look like and East Londoner to you?


 
I don't know, but if that's what they're serving up than I'll give London a wide berth...


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

goob said:


> I don't know, but if that's what they're serving up than I'll give London a wide berth...



Do you know what Black Pudding is?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Do you know what Black Pudding is?



A booty call from harlem?


----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2008)

That's just as gross.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks all, i was really pleased with it myself.
> 
> Oh, and it was an A+. *Dont insult me* .



no insults there, just that at my uni 80-84.9 = A-, 85-89.9 = A, and 90+ = A+...A+ is mucho excellente!

nice workout too, 28kg or not those are some great DB rows


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> no insults there, just that at my uni 80-84.9 = A-, 85-89.9 = A, and 90+ = A+...A+ is mucho excellente!
> 
> nice workout too, 28kg or not those are some great DB rows



Yeah, im not really bothered about the grade. I only needed 40% to pass so 80% is pretty damned okay, haha.

And thanks! I dont know what it is about this program, but its making me stronger. I think its the TUT stuff...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 1, 2008)

yeah I wouldn't be bothered by a mark like that either! it's a good one.

another good thing is that you are enjoying what you are doing PLUS making good grades...it really doesn't get much sweeter then that.

as for the TUT that's something I might play around with a little bit with my next routine.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> yeah I wouldn't be bothered by a mark like that either! it's a good one.
> 
> another good thing is that you are enjoying what you are doing PLUS making good grades...it really doesn't get much sweeter then that.
> 
> as for the TUT that's something I might play around with a little bit with my next routine.



TUT work is really fun. Its one of the most effective methods i've used for hypertrophy aswell. Tough though, you feel really drained at the end of a session, lol.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

Yo!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 1, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Yo!



Vortrit, my man!

Hows things?


----------



## vortrit (Feb 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Vortrit, my man!
> 
> Hows things?



Work, school, workout, repeat...

And lots of drama in between...

YAY!

How about you?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Do you know what Black Pudding is?



It's boiled blood. We used to have it every Sunday with our fry-up at home, but in London you can't get the good stuff so i havent had it for ages.

Now Haggis, that's much more interesting as far as ingredients goes 

GREAT avi Gaz - i spilled a bit of coffee on myself when it came up on the screen


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Intensity Loading

*Bench Press @ 6RM = x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (No Tempo)
*x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)*

*Total = 4x9 @ 6RM*

Lat Pulldowns @ 6RM = 90KG / 198lbs (No Tempo)
*x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)*

*Total = 4x9 @ 6RM*

Overhead Press @ 6RM = x2 22.5 / 49.5lbs DBs (No Tempo)
*x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x2 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x2 Reps = x7 Reps (1:45 RI)*

*Total = 3x9 + 1x7 @ 6RM*

Bench Rows @ 6RM = x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (No Tempo)
*x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)
**x3 Reps / 0:15 RI / **x3 Reps / 0:15 RI /** x3 Reps = x9 Reps (1:45 RI)*

*Total = 4x9 @ 6RM (Per Arm)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

I am a god.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

Only joking. Thats not the whole post, but it has a nice ring to it...

Had an idea for a cool way to combine intensity and volume today while listening to the mighty Frank Zappa.

Basically, i took my usual 4x6 rep scheme, added 3 reps to each set to make it 4x9, then split it into three smaller sets and stuck in a small RI so it wouldnt be completely impossible to accomplish.

The result - a workout that was just as hard on muscular endurance as it was on strength. It was pretty intense in a muscular strain and TUT way, but i also found myself out of breath quite often. Very challenging.

I was pleased that it worked out well, the only thing that was sub-par was the OH pressing, but then again i still got 7 reps @ 6RM on the only set i failed on today .

Ive played around with quite a few of these unusual techniques the last few months, i feel an article coming on...

In other news, i am pants at Chemistry but i think my exam today went okay. Im pretty sure i did enough to pass. I fucking KNEW electronegativity and pH calculations were gonna come up because i cant remember shit about them.

Ah well.

Pancake day tomorrow and that makes everything aaaallll riiight.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 4, 2008)

when I first saw that I was like "holy frig what kind of volume is Gaz doing?!" - but then I looked at it closer.

great stuff man, that is a really ingenius way to set it up with "mini" RIs throughout the entire set. that is awesome

is that sort of like that link Witch posted about doing 20 reps with your 10RM or something? 

oh and PANCAKE DAY IS AWESOME!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> when I first saw that I was like "holy frig what kind of volume is Gaz doing?!" - but then I looked at it closer.
> 
> great stuff man, that is a really ingenius way to set it up with "mini" RIs throughout the entire set. that is awesome
> 
> ...



Yeah, its a similar concept to that. That may be what spurred off my thought processes - i like the idea of the M-Time stuff that book talked about, and the whole concept seems great, but i dont think its practical to re-rack the weight after every damned rep.

Plus this way i get more than 20 reps done, i dont think that program advocates doing more that one set...

Though today was quite a bit of volume all things considered, haha.

FUCKING BIG-UP THE PANCAKE DAY, BRO!!


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 4, 2008)

Holy crap, we came up with the same idea for our program. I'm doing small sets of 3 with 10s RIs too.


----------



## goob (Feb 4, 2008)

Oh dear gracious lord. Just when I thought I _might _have the measure of Gaz in workout madness stakes, he comes up with that.....

Crazy, just nuts. Damn good job old boy, chocks away, tally ho and a bottle of fucking rum, that was awesome.

What the hells this TUT I see bandied about, like Witch at mardi gras....


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 4, 2008)

Time Under Tension, like me at mardi gras.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Holy crap, we came up with the same idea for our program. I'm doing small sets of 3 with 10s RIs too.



Lol! Great minds think alike i guess 

Did you get to the idea the same way i did with that M-Time stuff? I really like the idea, but re-racking in between each rep seems like an un-neccessary pain in the ass.

Its pretty awesome though, i have to say. Was a really tough way to set up a session. Plus you seemingly acheive the impossible and do 9 reps at your 6RM


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh dear gracious lord. Just when I thought I _might _have the measure of Gaz in workout madness stakes, he comes up with that.....
> 
> Crazy, just nuts. Damn good job old boy, chocks away, tally ho and a bottle of fucking rum, that was awesome.
> 
> What the hells this TUT I see bandied about, like Witch at mardi gras....



Haha, youll just have to up the stakes old bean, cant have no whippersnapper like me taking your title now can we?

But yeah, cheers dude = was an awesome session. One of the toughest protocols ive tried out so far. 

TUT? Time Under Tension. Its just another variable to manipulate that i find really effective when you want some hypertrophy. Its basically saying that rather than large weights, its the time the muscle is kept under stress that is the key.

There are various ways to acheive this sort of effect - really high reps, extended negatives, pre/post exhaust, static contractions, this mini-set stuff, or like in that book that WB posted you pause and unrack the weight for 1-6 seconds between every rep and end up doing 20 reps with your 10RM.

Its really good. Ive done it loads of ways, and im sure there are more, but ive found it to be pretty efficient at stimulating hypertrophy, and even strength sometimes aswell.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol! Great minds think alike i guess
> 
> Did you get to the idea the same way i did with that M-Time stuff? I really like the idea, but re-racking in between each rep seems like an un-neccessary pain in the ass.
> 
> Its pretty awesome though, i have to say. Was a really tough way to set up a session. Plus you seemingly acheive the impossible and do 9 reps at your 6RM


9 reps, yes. But you're not doing a 6RM. I tried the 1-rep-M-time set-up, but I'm too impatient so I came up with sets of 3 instead of singles. I would rather do singles though. I'm curious what the results will be.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> 9 reps, yes. But you're not doing a 6RM. I tried the 1-rep-M-time set-up, but I'm too impatient so I came up with sets of 3 instead of singles. I would rather do singles though. I'm curious what the results will be.



Not a 6RM, no, but your 6RM weight for 9 reps is still pushing it 

But yeah, i think ill try this set up for a little while and see what happens. Im gonna add in a lot more leg work gradually over the next few months as well.

Ill be keeping tabs on your journal if you post your findings in there. Im curious about this aswell tbh.


----------



## katt (Feb 5, 2008)

Gezuz fucking Christ..... what the hell are you doing to yourself????

I agree, you are God... anyone that can withstand that workout deserves kudos...


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 5, 2008)

Gaz - that is such a great idea mate. Christ, you really hit the nail on the head with that one, because after reading that link Witchie put up i thought 'Shit, that's interesting', but like you say racking the bar after every rep is a pain in the ass. Splitting them into 3's is genious, but with the 15s RI makes it different to the Waterbury Method that DOMS was doing (i know he was doing %age max and all that, but as a comparison it's pretty close).

Nice one Gazholio - i'll be interested to see your results from a program like this. Good man 

Oh and Pancake Day is brilliant for me. My Granny makes her own jam and it's so full of sugar you end up bouncing around for half an hour after eating it  She sent me some down to London, so i've been hiding it from my flatmate for about a week. Wonder if it's still there . . . . . .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2008)

katt said:


> Gezuz fucking Christ..... what the hell are you doing to yourself????
> 
> I agree, you are God... anyone that can withstand that workout deserves kudos...





Lol, thankyou! I have a feeling Friday is gonna be just as tough, since i did only upper body today ive decided Friday is gonna be my first all-legs session since i got injured. Should be a tough session.

After that i may take an unload week and start a new program using this sort of setup. Not sure yet.

But thanks, im not really a god, but i certainly felt like one after getting through that! I wasnt sure if my calculations were right!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Gaz - that is such a great idea mate. Christ, you really hit the nail on the head with that one, because after reading that link Witchie put up i thought 'Shit, that's interesting', but like you say racking the bar after every rep is a pain in the ass. Splitting them into 3's is genious, but with the 15s RI makes it different to the Waterbury Method that DOMS was doing (i know he was doing %age max and all that, but as a comparison it's pretty close).



Thanks  i thought it was a pretty good idea aswell, and judging by that session it seems to be just right in terms of difficulty. I forgot all about the Waterbury method actually, i didnt see that comparison before but i do now, now that you've mentioned it! I can hardly compare myself to those guys yet though, haha.

You should give it a go! Next monday i might try it with 8 reps for a base, so - 3 split sets of 4 with a 20sec RI between each, just to see if my formula works out. Everything in training comes down to maths with me, haha.



SamEaston said:


> Nice one Gazholio - i'll be interested to see your results from a program like this. Good man



Yeah! Me too. Im thinking of putting this together as a proper training system somehow, if i get something drawn up i may be calling for guinea pigs some time soon, lol .



SamEaston said:


> Oh and Pancake Day is brilliant for me. My Granny makes her own jam and it's so full of sugar you end up bouncing around for half an hour after eating it  She sent me some down to London, so i've been hiding it from my flatmate for about a week. Wonder if it's still there . . . . . .



Haha, i cant wait...im so hungry for pancakes right now. I have all the ingredients...mmm...

Thing is i usually eat over 20 of them. My poor mother...


----------



## the other half (Feb 5, 2008)

what do you put on your pancakes. we like to put peanut butter on them, and then the syrup. adds some protien to it.

that workout should have about done you in, it made my eyes hurt just trying to read it.  keep thinking outside the box and someday we will all be saying "ya i got my program from SIR GAZ, THE GOD OF GROWTH"


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2008)

Just off to bed.

MT was awesome today, toughest session yet:

Warmup - 50xsquats, 100xalternating lunges, 40xplyometric lunge thingys, 50xcalve raises in low squat isometric (!!!)

Part 1 - body conditioning, hundreds of kicks to various parts of the body to strengthen those areas and get used to PAIN. very fast, very cardio-ish.

Part 2 - 15minute round of boxing with pads, various different combos, interspersed with pushup circuits and 100xpunch endurance circuits.

Part 3 - Kicking drills, piggy in the middle just like last week. nearly got my front teeth knocked out AGAIN.

Warmdown - stretches.

***

All in all was really tough, with all the kicking my core was absolutely shot. Everything was aching and drenched by the end, i loved it .

In other news, i got an A in my Biology assignments portfolio, which means im a bout 5-10% off passing the whole module for this year without even doing the final exam. Whoopee!

Chemistry is proving to be a bitch though, i love the subject but im fucking pants at it.

Have also come up with a new program to start next week utilizing this Split Set thing me and WB came up with simultaneously (Im calling them S-Sets). Is a fullbody 2x week.

Will also be taking up Kung Fu on saturdays as well as Muay Thai. What can i say, i like getting my ass handed to me.

Night all!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> what do you put on your pancakes. we like to put peanut butter on them, and then the syrup. adds some protien to it.
> 
> that workout should have about done you in, it made my eyes hurt just trying to read it.  keep thinking outside the box and someday we will all be saying "ya i got my program from SIR GAZ, THE GOD OF GROWTH"



Im a sugar and lemon guy myself, i just cant deny the classic recipie!

And lol  i hope one day people will say that, but right now people just call me eccentric or crazy in the gym.

That god of growth title has a pretty good ring to it though .


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Just off to bed.
> 
> MT was awesome today, toughest session yet:
> 
> ...



sounds like they are really stepping things up a few notches very quickly! great work Gaz

chemistry can be tough that's for sure. excellent job on the biology too dude.


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 8, 2008)

Gaz, I gotta ask... how many days are you sore after one of these sessions?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah! Me too. Im thinking of putting this together as a proper training system somehow, if i get something drawn up i may be calling for guinea pigs some time soon, lol .



Im on the lookout for a new program after 5 x 5 ends at the end of March, so i may well do something you've drawn up if you're looking for a tester - i'd _well_ be up for that 

As far as the pancakes go, butter and jam on the first one, then hot chocolate sauce on the second (okay, Nutella ), then chocolate sauce and ice cream on the last one. 

Never tried peanut butter on them though, Hmmm sounds good


----------



## katt (Feb 9, 2008)

Nice job on the Biology!!  

When are you going to start the full body workouts?  

Yeah, peanut butter & syrup is a norm for us on pancakes, french toast, etc.. the only thing most people look at me funny for is putting peanut butter on my tacos... yeah it sounds gross, but its reallly good... 

Lemon & sugar??  you guys over there have some crazy combinations for eating.  lol


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Im on the lookout for a new program after 5 x 5 ends at the end of March, so i may well do something you've drawn up if you're looking for a tester - i'd _well_ be up for that
> 
> As far as the pancakes go, butter and jam on the first one, then hot chocolate sauce on the second (okay, Nutella ), then chocolate sauce and ice cream on the last one.
> 
> Never tried peanut butter on them though, Hmmm sounds good


 
Gaz's program is amongst the craziest I've yet seen.  It's up there with DOMS's 8 minute blitz HIIT.  Would be a good one to do, I'm keeping an eye on it too, maybe use some of it in my 'total destruction' program that i'm going to try next.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> sounds like they are really stepping things up a few notches very quickly! great work Gaz
> 
> chemistry can be tough that's for sure. excellent job on the biology too dude.



Yeah, its getting pretty intense now in MT. Starting Kung Fu aswell on saturdays so thats even more damned CV .

Cheers man! I got my Chem exam results back and i got an A- so im really pleased with that. I wasnt expecting anything higher than a C+ if im honest.

Thats straight-A's so far


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

lucifuge said:


> Gaz, I gotta ask... how many days are you sore after one of these sessions?



Just one or two, my recovery ability is up there with my conditioning and my tolerance for high volume as my strong points .

Dont get me wrong though, when its there it HURTS.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Im on the lookout for a new program after 5 x 5 ends at the end of March, so i may well do something you've drawn up if you're looking for a tester - i'd _well_ be up for that



Im gonna post my new program, or rather the basic details of it, after all these replies, but i was thinking of coming up with something general like a template for other people. Ill post that here when its done aswell!



SamEaston said:


> As far as the pancakes go, butter and jam on the first one, then hot chocolate sauce on the second (okay, Nutella ), then chocolate sauce and ice cream on the last one.
> 
> Never tried peanut butter on them though, Hmmm sounds good



To be honest, as long as theyre pancakes im happy!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice job on the Biology!!
> 
> When are you going to start the full body workouts?
> 
> ...



Lemon and sugar is the classic pancake topping over here, you should try it! Its the nicest thing ever.

Though i think american pancakes are different to ours...ours are more like crepes and yours are thicker and made from different stuff.

And im gonna start the fullbody workouts on monday! Gonna be goood!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Gaz's program is amongst the craziest I've yet seen.  It's up there with DOMS's 8 minute blitz HIIT.  Would be a good one to do, I'm keeping an eye on it too, maybe use some of it in my 'total destruction' program that i'm going to try next.



Thankyou, thankyou! Lol.

It was pretty awesome. Im looking forward to doing it more permenantly on this program next.

Hows your craziness going? This week was the hard week wasnt it?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

So basically, the new program looks something like this:

*Day 1*

1a) Deadlifts - 3x12
1b) Squats - 3x12

2) Lat Pulldowns - 4x3+3+3

3) Uni Lateral Overhead Press - 4x3+3+3

4) Monkey Hangs or Wrist Curls - 3 sets

5) Calve Raises - 2x20


*Day 2 - Rest


Day 3 - Muay Thai (90 Minutes)


Day 4 - Rest
*

*Day 5

*1a) Squats - 3x12
1b) Deadlifts - 3x12

2) Bench Press - 4x3+3+3 

3) Unilateral Bench Rows - 4x3+3+3

4) Static Holds or Pinch Grip Holds - 3 sets

5) Concentration Curls - 2x14


*Day 6 - Kung Fu (90 Minutes)


Day 7 - Rest


***

*So yeah, quite a basic fullbody set up, with my two days of martial arts HIIT aswell. Though obviously, the weight training sessions have those brutal twists that make it MY program.

1 - The leg movements are supersetted.

2 - Im using my newly discovered technique of mid-set rest intervals to pump up the intensity of upper body work.

Im looking to go for some really strong PRs on this program, i think i have a lot more to give in terms of Rowing, and maybe benching. The lat pulls and Oh pressing im kinda maxed out on right now.

RIs will be 1:45 for everything except grip and isolation work, the mid set RIs for the relevant movements will be 15 seconds.

Core work will be done at the end of a session, aswell as my usual warmups and warmdowns.

I have a feeling this is going to hurt...


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thankyou, thankyou! Lol.
> 
> It was pretty awesome. Im looking forward to doing it more permenantly on this program next.
> 
> Hows your craziness going? This week was the hard week wasnt it?


 
Yeah it's been pretty hard so far. Not as bad as expected, but leg day is still to come... 5 x6 bulgarian squats strikes fear even into I, an intrepid soldier who has travelled to the 9th circle of hell and back....

Edit: ^^^ Your program looks good.  Hardcore weights + cardio from martial arts + conditioning = instant spleen disintegration.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah it's been pretty hard so far. Not as bad as expected, but leg day is still to come... *5 x6 bulgarian squats* strikes fear even into I, an intrepid soldier who has travelled to the 9th circle of hell and back....





I dont think i could handle that...its too tough. Those and split squats totally do me in.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Edit: ^^^ Your program looks good.  Hardcore weights + cardio from martial arts + conditioning = instant spleen disintegration.



Lol, thanks.

Im noticing im getting ripped up from the addition of MT into the mix. I like intense CV and intense resistance training scares the shit outta adipose tissue.

Ive also noticed my forearms exploding while on this program. Theyre huge!


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, thanks.
> 
> Im noticing im getting ripped up from the addition of MT into the mix. I like intense CV and intense resistance training scares the shit outta adipose tissue.
> 
> Ive also noticed my forearms exploding while on this program. Theyre huge!


 
Yeah, I'm going to start some HIIT tabata stuff, probably burpee/ squat thrust/ moutain climber combos to kick the last of the beer legacy out...


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, I'm going to start some HIIT tabata stuff, probably burpee/ squat thrust/ moutain climber combos to kick the last of the beer legacy out...



Have you tried Tabata dumbell swings? Theyre mental.

I think throwing in some low-squat isometrics in always kicks my ass aswell.

Burpees are insane, i havent done them in so long...


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Have you tried Tabata dumbell swings? Theyre mental.
> 
> I think throwing in some low-squat isometrics in always kicks my ass aswell.
> 
> Burpees are insane, i havent done them in so long...


 
I've done DB swings before, but the gym will throw me out if I break anything else, so it might not be possible....

What do you mean by low-squat isometrics?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> I've done DB swings before, but the gym will throw me out if I break anything else, so it might not be possible....
> 
> What do you mean by low-squat isometrics?



Lol! I can imagine you getting too into the training and hurling the dumbell through some poor unsuspecting newbie 

Just get into a squat, and stop at the lowest point in the rep and hold for 20/30/40/etc seconds. Burns your quads to fuck, its a good dynamic when youre doing more plyometric stuff.


----------



## goob (Feb 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol! I can imagine you getting too into the training and hurling the dumbell through some poor unsuspecting newbie
> 
> Just get into a squat, and stop at the lowest point in the rep and hold for 20/30/40/etc seconds. Burns your quads to fuck, its a good dynamic when youre doing more plyometric stuff.


 
I don 't know if that would help me get the heartrate up, but it does sound like a good conditioning move.


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 9, 2008)

goob said:


> I don 't know if that would help me get the heartrate up


Try.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

^ 

WB is right though, try holding that position for 60sec after a set of burpees and your heartrate wont have any problems with flight of the bumblebee.


----------



## goob (Feb 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> ^
> 
> WB is right though, try holding that position for 60sec after a set of burpees and your heartrate wont have any problems with flight of the bumblebee.


 
Ok, I'll do it.  Should be intresting.  Cardiac arrest here I come....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Ok, I'll do it.  Should be intresting.  Cardiac arrest here I come....





Thats the goob i know!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for bringing up the Tabata stuff.  This is the first time I've heard of it, and it sounds like and interesting twist for cardio work between lifting.  I'm thinking of working it in this week, alternating bike work with thrusters.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Thanks for bringing up the Tabata stuff.  This is the first time I've heard of it, and it sounds like and interesting twist for cardio work between lifting.  I'm thinking of working it in this week, alternating bike work with thrusters.



Tabata is damned brutal, so good luck on that. The 2:1 work:rest ratio is so simple an idea, but such a difficult protocol to put into practice.

Its definitely a good addition


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 10, 2008)

I got bored and nostalgic, so sue me.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I got bored and nostalgic, so sue me.


 
Sounds like we have a battle. Pokemon Go!!!!!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 11, 2008)

Thats brilliant - Gaz, you're nuts


----------



## the other half (Feb 11, 2008)

no, he is nuts squared.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 1 - Day 1

*1a) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI) *- PR
12
12
12
*1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI) *- PR
12
12
12

*2) Bench Press @ 6RW = x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI / 0:15 MSRI)
*3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3*

3) Bench Rows @ 6RW = x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (1:45 RI / 0:15 MSRI) *- PR
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
* 
4) Static Holds @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI) *- PR
30sec
30sec
30sec

*5) Concentration Curls @ x1 12.5KG / 27.5lbs DB (1:00)
*14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)
*
*Core

*Crunches - 2x30 @ 30sec RI

Planks - 2x45sec @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Now thats how you start off a new program, lol.

Really pleased with this. The superset at the start was killer, as i expected. Got a PR on each of the movements there, which was probably why it was so tough...

The two Split-Set movements i did today worked really well, my conditioning has improved since the last time i tried them, i wasnt as out of breath as i was before, but actually getting the weight up there was still just as tough, dont you worry .

Got a PR on Rows, but i think im gonna take it back down to 30KG for a while. I got them all, but i wasnt totally happy with my form if im honest with myself. Perhaps next week ill do 2 sets at 30, and 2 sets at 32.5 and see how i fare.

Static Holds were fucking awesome, i was holding my bodyweight which is always a great feeling. And yes, another PR there too. I also noticed in the gym today just how big my forearms are getting lately...i may post a picture, lol.

Im not counting it but im pretty sure the Curls are a record for me, but it doesnt really matter because theyre a fucking shit movement.

Noun positive vertical direction, my non-related siblings. (Word up my brothers).


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Im not counting it but im pretty sure the Curls are a record for me, but it doesnt really matter because *theyre a fucking shit movement.
> 
> Noun positive vertical direction, my non-related siblings. (Word up my brothers)*.





excellent job Gaz, you are one crazy muh-fucker! in a good way. I am really liking the way you have your program set up, especially with the 9reps of your 6RM

would you mind letting me borrow that sometime in the future to try? p-p-pleeeeease?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> excellent job Gaz, you are one crazy muh-fucker! in a good way. I am really liking the way you have your program set up, especially with the 9reps of your 6RM
> 
> would you mind letting me borrow that sometime in the future to try? p-p-pleeeeease?



Its just information my man, use away.

I'm gonna be writing it up into an actual training system at some point in the next few weeks, anyways, i just have to get round the semantics of it. Its hard to write a system that can apply to any split or training setup, y'know?

I expect ill be consulting CP's threads quite a lot, those threads are gold.

But yeah, thanks, dude! It was an awesome session for sure


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

That workouts nuts.  Fantastic job, your heart rate must have been hammering like a dockworker on speed.

Whats 3+3+3, I presume it's a 3 x 3 superset?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> That workouts nuts.  Fantastic job, your heart rate must have been hammering like a dockworker on speed.
> 
> Whats 3+3+3, I presume it's a 3 x 3 superset?



Yeah, the 3+3+3 is the shorthand way of showing those split up sets ive started doing with the 15sec mini RIs in between?

And cheers man, im really quite tired now, haha. The Squat/Dead superset is a hard way to start off a session, lol.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, the 3+3+3 is the shorthand way of showing those split up sets ive started doing with the 15sec mini RIs in between?
> 
> And cheers man, im really quite tired now, haha. The Squat/Dead superset is a hard way to start off a session, lol.


 
Tell me about it, although I was doing RDL's and Bulgarian squats.  Damn tough, you just keep upping the bar more and more in terms of crazyness, I honestly don't know how much madder you can make it.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Tell me about it, although I was doing RDL's and Bulgarian squats.  Damn tough, you just keep upping the bar more and more in terms of crazyness, I honestly don't know how much madder you can make it.



On this template i could think of a couple of ways, like taking the rest out of the supersets, and supersetting the 3+3+3 stuff to name two, haha.

But yeah, thats what i love about training. Im sure somewhere ill figure out a way to make it even more interesting and the whole thing will start again. Theres so many variables to mess about with the possibilities are endless.

We should try and come up with the most brutal workout program ever.


----------



## goob (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> On this template i could think of a couple of ways, like taking the rest out of the supersets, and supersetting the 3+3+3 stuff to name two, haha.
> 
> But yeah, thats what i love about training. Im sure somewhere ill figure out a way to make it even more interesting and the whole thing will start again. Theres so many variables to mess about with the possibilities are endless.
> 
> We should try and come up with the most brutal workout program ever.


 
That's what I'm thinking, already trying to figure out ideas.  "Total destruction"  Got a ring to it?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

*Forearm progress*






















***

Grip work ftw


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 12, 2008)

Holee crap! Look at the size of your forearms  Actually, i meant to say that your chest looks pretty deep in the other pic you posted, looking good mate, looking good 

Great to hear that the 3+3+3 killed you. Im genuinely thinking of giving it a go right now. Well, not right now . . . . you know what i mean.

Oh and its _my_ PR crown. Give it back *tussles with Gaz*


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Holee crap! Look at the size of your forearms  Actually, i meant to say that your chest looks pretty deep in the other pic you posted, looking good mate, looking good



Lol, ken ah git ahn aymen! 

Thanks though! I dunno what the hell has happened to my forearms, i havent been doing any more or less grip work than i usually do. Im hardly complaining though!

Thanks for the compliments 



SamEaston said:


> Great to hear that the 3+3+3 killed you. Im genuinely thinking of giving it a go right now. Well, not right now . . . . you know what i mean.



You must start it right this second!

I've written an outline for the training system im gonna post, just gotta fill in the (large) blanks now and it should be ready for consumption in the next weekish 



SamEaston said:


> Oh and its _my_ PR crown. Give it back *tussles with Gaz*



Put up yer deuce 

Just kidding, theres no way i can get this many PRs in EVERY damn session like you do!


----------



## DOMS (Feb 12, 2008)

Great arms, Gaz.  But in that last pic, you look constipated.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great arms, Gaz.  But in that last pic, you look constipated.



Not any more! 

Lol, thanks man


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

What the fuck are you holding in pic 2???????  

Your fore arms are almost bigger than my legs!!!!!


----------



## katt (Feb 12, 2008)

better watch out for his choke-hold......


----------



## goob (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


> better watch out for his choke-hold......


 
Yeah I think choking something very frequently is how his arms got that big.....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> What the fuck are you holding in pic 2???????
> 
> Your fore arms are almost bigger than my legs!!!!!



Holding? Nothing, lol, its a rubbish bag lying on the floor. Im a student, stuff like that happens .

And haha, thanks dude, but i dont think theyre that big yet. I should measure them actually...i know my upper arms are about 15.5", i think forearms are about 13"? Shit i dunno .


----------



## the other half (Feb 12, 2008)

i just love how everybody takes pics in the bathroom. is that the only room in the house that has mirrors?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> i just love how everybody takes pics in the bathroom. is that the only room in the house that has mirrors?



In my case its the only other room i have. Flats are fun, my study, bedroom, sitting room, and dining room are all in one room.

Thank fuck theres a wall between the toilet...


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 12, 2008)

the other half said:


> i just love how everybody takes pics in the bathroom. is that the only room in the house that has mirrors?



lol that's what I was thinking.

those are some massive forearms dude

this may sound really dumb, but one of the first things I notice at some of the regular gym goers are their forearms. I look at it that forearm size kind of dictates how strong your forearms are and in turn dictates how strong you are overall, which shows me...I really don't know where I am going with this, but you get the idea?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

katt said:


> better watch out for his choke-hold......



If i was in WWE that would be my finisher


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah I think choking something very frequently is how his arms got that big.....



Yeah, you should see the forearm i actually wank with, the one in the pictures is my mouse-clicking arm


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> lol that's what I was thinking.
> 
> those are some massive forearms dude
> 
> this may sound really dumb, but one of the first things I notice at some of the regular gym goers are their forearms. I look at it that forearm size kind of dictates how strong your forearms are and in turn dictates how strong you are overall, which shows me...I really don't know where I am going with this, but you get the idea?



Thanks bro 

No, i look at that sort of thing aswell. I like the look of big forearms for some reason, i guess because its generally the only part you can really see in regular clothes. Like you said, it can be a teller on somebodies strength.

Though i must be the exception to that rule because i consider myself pretty weak compared to where i think i should be


----------



## vortrit (Feb 12, 2008)

Your forearms look bad ass! I guess all of that jerking off finally paid off!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2008)

vortrit said:


> Your forearms look bad ass! I guess all of that jerking off finally paid off!



And how! 

Cheers man!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2008)

So Muay Thai on wednesday was absolutely brutal.

For the first half we did combos interspersed with this circuit:

10 Burpees
10 Squats
10 Alternating Lunges
10 Squat Jumps
10 Alternating Lunge Jumps
5 Push Ups
5 Push Ups With Squat Thrust
5 Clap Pushups
20 Crunches

Over and over for 4 minutes, then you went and did combos on pads for 4 minutes, and back and forth etc etc.

Then for the second half we did something called "Gauntlet".

Picture in your mind a room, and against the walls of the room facing inwards are 21 people holding pads.

Then picture the other 21 people in the class facing each person. This is a circle around the room.

The instructor gave us the tasks:

20 Punches
20 Hooks
10 Left Roundhouse Kicks
10 Right Roundhouse Kicks

We had to complete the task with EVERY person holding pads, finishing with one person then moving immediatly to the next so as not to hold up the queue.

Once we were done with one task, straight onto the next.

In total:

840 Punches
420 Kicks

WITHOUT STOPPING.

I still cant stand up properly, and its friday.

Oh the gym is gonna be fun tonight...


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 15, 2008)

They did this to you


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 1 - Day 2

*1a) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12*
1b) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

*2) Lat Pulldowns @ 6RW = 90KG / 198lbs (1:45 RI / 0:15 MSRI)
*3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3
3+3+3*

3) Unilateral Overhead Press @ 6RW = x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (1:45 RI / 0:15 MSRI)*
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
3+3+3 (Per Arm)
* 
4) Monkey Hangs @ BW (0:45 RI)*
4 Fingers / 30sec
3 Fingers / 20sec
2 Fingers / 10sec

*5) Calve Raises @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*20
20

* *Core

*Cross Crunches - 2x20 (Per Side) @ 45sec RI

Supermans - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Not even a crazy muay thai gauntlet can stop The Gaz


----------



## goob (Feb 15, 2008)

2 finger monkey hangs!  Top idea Gazitron 2000. 

Great workout, still looking suitably insane.  200lb lat pulldowns!!!!????  Awsome.


----------



## PreMier (Feb 15, 2008)

13" is a good forearm size. 14+ is where most people will never get to


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

goob said:


> 2 finger monkey hangs!  Top idea Gazitron 2000.
> 
> Great workout, still looking suitably insane.  200lb lat pulldowns!!!!????  Awsome.



Haha, thanks goob 

Monkey hangs are tough, those 2 finger ones absolutely kill. Just feels like your fingers are being torn off, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

PreMier said:


> 13" is a good forearm size. 14+ is where most people will never get to



Tell me about it! 14" is absolutely massive!


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 16, 2008)

Loving the monkey hangs, that is a really cool idea 

Witchblades post is fab 

I was going to say that im glad you've recovered from your back injury, but not only have you recovered you're kicking the shit out of all previous workouts - Go The Gaz 

So what do you make of this 3 + 3 + 3 thing then? Worth a try?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> They did this to you





Thats amazing!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Loving the monkey hangs, that is a really cool idea
> 
> Witchblades post is fab
> 
> ...



Yeah, monkey hangs rule. It doesnt even hurt the forearm muscles, just your bloody hands. My thumb kept spasming out of control near the end of the set .

And thanks  im glad too! Touch wood it hasnt really been giving me any gip lately, and i was expecting some because ive been really kicking the leg work up a notch.

Ive said before that it was kind of good out of a bad situation, because i've learned more about training than i knew before in having to come up with stuff to work around an injury. Plus since i couldnt go too heavy for a long while i had to make it intense by manipulating other variables.

Its been kinda fun .

But yeah, if you like the look of the Split Sets give them a try. Its pretty interesting. Obviously i cant say much about the results before im done with this program, but i seem to be making some gains and PRs also, so right now the forecast is good.

Still havent started to training template, life has been hectic lately.

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 16, 2008)

Kung Fu today for 2 hours.

*Warmup - jogging interspersed with:*

x2 Burpees / Push Ups / Squat Thrusts
x4 Burpees / Push Ups / Squat Thrusts
x8 Burpees / Push Ups / Squat Thrusts
x16 Burpees / Push Ups / Squat Thrusts

Each movement got to 16 before we went on to the next one.

Also did some stretching and shadow boxing for warmup.

*Section 1 - Self defense*

Various punching combos, blocks, and counters.

Various techniques to get out of / counter a basic wrist lock.

*Section 2 - Syllabus/form work*

Practiced Horse stance and shoulder stance punches.

Practiced forward and upwards straight punches.

Practiced basic front kick.

Practiced side thrust kick.

*Section 3 - Pad work*

Punches and jabs.

Alternating left/right elbows.

Jab + forward elbow strike.

Front kicks.

***

All in all was a really good session, first one so i wasnt particuarly hot at everything, and i kept going into a Muay Thai stance which was annoying me, haha .

The fitness part didnt really phase me too much, which i was chuffed with, because most other people were tired


----------



## goob (Feb 16, 2008)

Ouch.  That sounds painful.  Especially the burpees.  Have you moved onto the infamous dragon stance?


----------



## the other half (Feb 16, 2008)

i can see you in about a year from now, when people piss you off in the gym.
its not gonna be a pretty site. you'll be throwin punches, kicks, head butt, dumbbells, benches, what ever isnt tied down.

but hey, at least you wont have to wait for the squat rack any more.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

goob said:


> Ouch.  That sounds painful.  Especially the burpees.  Have you moved onto the infamous dragon stance?



Not in this class, but the other style of Kung Fu i was learning was very "pro-dragon" in nature. They loved that stance.

Its pretty powerful and easy to do though, so you can see why .

The hard part is coordinating entering into that stance with the actual punch to get your whole body behind your fist...


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Not in this class, but the other style of Kung Fu i was learning was very "pro-dragon" in nature. They loved that stance.
> 
> Its pretty powerful and easy to do though, so you can see why .
> 
> The hard part is coordinating entering into that stance with the actual punch to get your whole body behind your fist...


 
It's also a great exersice.  Try holding one with your knee 1" from the floor for 1 minute.....


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> i can see you in about a year from now, when people piss you off in the gym.
> its not gonna be a pretty site. you'll be throwin punches, kicks, head butt, dumbbells, benches, what ever isnt tied down.
> but hey, at least you wont have to wait for the squat rack any more.



 mwuhahaha, lol.

I hate waiting for stuff.

I was watching some guys in the squat rack the other day, cos they were pretty built and loaded the bar up with about 400lbs, so i was interested to see this.

But sigh - 1/4 ROM and REALLY shakey at that. Its a big weight but it wouldve been WAAY more impressive if it were actually a legal lift. Wasnt worth taking time outta my workout for it.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

goob said:


> It's also a great exersice.  Try holding one with your knee 1" from the floor for 1 minute.....



I think i could do that. We were in horse stance for about 5 minutes in that session. Jeez that burns...its basically a really wide squat iso


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 17, 2008)

you are seriously kicking ass and taking names in your weight lifting and Muy Thai and Kung Fu classes. great stuff man, just some great stuff

so if I do really REALLY wide split squats, that'll isolate the inside of my quads? because I really would like to have bigger inside quads. lol


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> you are seriously kicking ass and taking names in your weight lifting and Muy Thai and Kung Fu classes. great stuff man, just some great stuff
> 
> so if I do really REALLY wide split squats, that'll isolate the inside of my quads? because I really would like to have bigger inside quads. lol






Yes. thats exactly right. Dont forget to turn your feet inwards though. That obviously makes all the difference 

Cheers man, im feeling really good about my training right now aswell. My conditioning has gone through the roof and it seems like im getting stronger while losing some of this unsightly fat ive built up over the last year of relative inactivity.

High intensity resistance and cardio for the win! Fuck all those people who say high reps and hours of treadmill are the only way to lose fat 

Hows things with you?


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> High intensity resistance and cardio for the win! Fuck all those people who say high reps and hours of treadmill are the only way to lose fat



Amen to that!

I just measured my forearms - inspired by you, of course - and they're just over 10 inches at the fullest part. Im going to have to take my tape along to the next grip workout and measure them again when they're pumped. Im going for 11''


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 18, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 2 - Day 1

*1a) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12*
1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

* 2) Floor Press @ 8RW = x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:30 RI / 0:20 MSRI)
*4+4+4*
*4+4+4
**4+4+4*

3) Bench Rows @ 8RW = x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:30 RI / 0:20 MSRI)*
4+4+4 (Per Arm)
4+4+4 (Per Arm)
4+4+4 (Per Arm)
*
4) Pinch Grip @ x1 15KG / 33lbs Plate (0:30 RI)*
20sec** (Per Arm)*
*20sec** (Per Arm)*
*20sec (Per Arm)

*5) Standing Curls @ x1 12.5KG / 27.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)

* *Core

*Crunches - 2x50 @ 30sec RI *- PR*

Side Planks - 1x45sec (Per Side)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Man, i totally hogged those 30KG dumbells today, haha. Didnt notice untill i tallied it up at the end.

Whoops .

Nevermind. Good session though, this Split Set deely works at 3x8 aswell 

This week is gonna use the 3x4+4+4 rep range for a SLIGHT unload before next week i go for 4x2+2+2. Then back to 3x4+4+4, then the last week is 4x3+3+3. Five week program, simple alternating periodization week to week. Should be good


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yes. thats exactly right. Dont forget to turn your feet inwards though. That obviously makes all the difference
> 
> Cheers man, im feeling really good about my training right now aswell. My conditioning has gone through the roof and it seems like im getting stronger while losing some of this unsightly fat ive built up over the last year of relative inactivity.
> 
> ...



things are going as good as can be without training. I find I am not in a good mood as much when I don't train. although doing well in school kind of counteracts that. trying to learn better time management skills at the moment, which can be a lot tougher than one would think. next week is my spring break so I'm just going to be relaxing/trying to get a head in some school work. also trying to find a summer job that involves doing something in the line of geology. I'm not sure how big of a gamer you are but there's a new game coming out in a few weeks, Age of Conan, about Conan the Barbarian looks sweet


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 18, 2008)

sweet workout man 

hog the 66lb DBs all you want dude because if it's anything like my gym, they are extremely hard to find, scattered throughout the entire gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> things are going as good as can be without training. I find I am not in a good mood as much when I don't train. although doing well in school kind of counteracts that. trying to learn better time management skills at the moment, which can be a lot tougher than one would think. next week is my spring break so I'm just going to be relaxing/trying to get a head in some school work. also trying to find a summer job that involves doing something in the line of geology. I'm not sure how big of a gamer you are but there's a new game coming out in a few weeks, Age of Conan, about Conan the Barbarian looks sweet



Im the opposite, im gonna be working through the spring holiday because i get shit all done when its term time, haha. Im trying though. Its a personal failing, i know it is. I just cant concentrate and i put things off untill the last minute.

But yeah, i always find im really tetchy if i dont train aswell. I need to take out my anger in the gym, everybody has a release!

What kind of game is that?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> sweet workout man
> 
> hog the 66lb DBs all you want dude because if it's anything like my gym, they are extremely hard to find, scattered throughout the entire gym.



Cheers dude 

Yeah, my gym is the same. People rarely put their shit back


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Amen to that!
> 
> I just measured my forearms - inspired by you, of course - and they're just over 10 inches at the fullest part. Im going to have to take my tape along to the next grip workout and measure them again when they're pumped. Im going for 11''



Lol 

Have you measured pumped yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

So i looked at my current lifts and tried to workout roughly what my 1RMs should be:

Barbell Bench - 185lbs (1.057xBW)
Back Squat - 155lbs (0.886xBW)
Deadlift - 200lbs (1.143xBW)

So yeah, not particularly great in relation to my bodyweight .

Stupid injury.

What im gonna do in regards to leg work is take the rep range down and increase the intensity every other program. Slowly mind you, i dont wanna fuck myself up again.

Right now doing 12 reps, next two programs ill do 10 reps, next two programs 8 reps, next two 6 reps.

That should take me about 9 months if each program lasts about 6 weeks, and by that time i think ill be ready to add leg work in properly, as in a regular half and half ratio between upper body and lower body work.

Obviously ill be keeping a close eye on things, and its gonna take a long time to get there, but i dont wanna take any chances. I know the "healing" process takes a long time when you fuck your back up so im not leaving any room for error.

Cant afford to be laid up again.

Its very nearly been a year (8 months ish?) since i injured myself and its still not 100%! With this plan itll be that much time again before im even close to being back to starting to get nearly almost on sub-par form.

Take my advice, people - warmup, warmdown, pay attention to your form, dont workout when your tired, and never try to PR when you're not 100% sure youre ready.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 19, 2008)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/o...ength-dedication-ambition-27.html#post1644876

And there it is.

Spooky reading my summary of the workout.

Ive also realised that more than half this journal happened AFTER that injury :-S


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2008)

Good luck with your lower reps.. we just went from the 4-6 range and are now in our second day of 8-10's.. man, you forget the difference this makes!..    I need to figure my 1RM,, I've never done that.


----------



## goob (Feb 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So i looked at my current lifts and tried to workout roughly what my 1RMs should be:
> 
> Barbell Bench - 185lbs (1.057xBW)
> Back Squat - 155lbs (0.886xBW)
> ...


 
Another awesome workout dude!!! 4x4x4....madness.

By the way, not a chance, If i can dead 210 for reps 4 weeks into trying them after almost never doing them before, you could do A LOT more than that.  I'm certain of it.  Youre  calculations are totally inaccurate Gaz, your way stronger than that.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Take my advice, people - warmup, warmdown, pay attention to your form, dont workout when your tired, and never try to PR when you're not 100% sure youre ready.


I just remember my deadlift injury.. boy, did that suck

Well said.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Good luck with your lower reps.. we just went from the 4-6 range and are now in our second day of 8-10's.. man, you forget the difference this makes!..    I need to figure my 1RM,, I've never done that.



Thanks, Katt 

And yeah, different rep ranges are strange at first. Jumping from something like 20 reps to 4 reps would be the strangest thing ever .

I havent attempted a proper 1RM test for ages...they're so fun. I remember when i got my Deadlift PR (basically 300 lbs) and these guys in my gym came over and congratulated me, lol.

Was awesome to lift that much weight. Its a great feeling when you know youve lifted youre absolute MAX that you can lift.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Another awesome workout dude!!! 4x4x4....madness.
> 
> By the way, not a chance, If i can dead 210 for reps 4 weeks into trying them after almost never doing them before, you could do A LOT more than that.  I'm certain of it.  Youre  calculations are totally inaccurate Gaz, your way stronger than that.



Thankgs goobster me old chap! Using 3 sets of 4 reps was tough, the volume was intense!

As for the deadlift and 1RM calcs, i have no idea man. I could only dead 300 before i went off, well that was my last PR at least...maybe id have done more if id gotten to the strength phase of the program i got injured on.

I know i feel stronger than that, but going on the injury i dont wanna overestimate myself. I guess we'll find out in a year, haha.

Once that 9 month plan is over im gonna do a few programs with a decent amount of leg work in them, then im back on the program i never completed - my awesome westside variation. This time next year ill be back where i should be, at least.

Thatll be basically 2 years in the making, but im gonna try. It all depends on how much i improve. If i dont feel confident enough im not gonna try pulling 2x BW, haha .

Thanks though dude


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I just remember my deadlift injury.. boy, did that suck
> 
> Well said.



Damned right. You know what im talking about then, man.

I felt like such an ass knowing the whole thing was my own fault.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2008)

Blog has a brand spanking new strength-building program posted in it, as well as a new site design that makes everything easier to read.

Enjoy!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 20, 2008)

I'm really liking the blog dude, excellent info in there

as for the game I had mentioned, it's like World of Warcraft in playing sense, you know online, multiplayer, player vs player type stuff, but it set out like your typical swords and magic RPG game like God of War. it's hard to explain really, but that's the best I can do lol.


----------



## goob (Feb 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Blog has a brand spanking new strength-building program posted in it, as well as a new site design that makes everything easier to read.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Cool.  I guess I don't have to look any further for training programs.That Texas method sounds cool.  And not a pistol in sight...

Your next mission is to design the hardest workout program ever....


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 20, 2008)

Knowing its your own damn fault is the worst part, but I'm a greedy bastard and don't know when to stop.  Same thing with my drinking.

Good blog BTW - I hadn't ever been to it, but just took a peek and it looks real good.  I was planning on drawing up a program for my roommate, I honestly might just use yours!


----------



## Pylon (Feb 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Blog has a brand spanking new strength-building program posted in it, as well as a new site design that makes everything easier to read.
> 
> Enjoy!



Hey Gaz, you've picked up another reader for your blog.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I'm really liking the blog dude, excellent info in there
> 
> as for the game I had mentioned, it's like World of Warcraft in playing sense, you know online, multiplayer, player vs player type stuff, but it set out like your typical swords and magic RPG game like God of War. it's hard to explain really, but that's the best I can do lol.



Thanks man  i've got a tonne of content planned for the blog. The last thing i want is to be at a loss for what to post, yknow? Lol.

So its a MMORPG? Or is it offline?

I like RPGs like Neverwinter Nights, Dungeon Lords, Dungeon Siege etc etc, but it seems like everybody has a giant fucking hard-on for MMO games right now. Annoys me, because i dont wanna inflict the horrors of the internet on my gaming PC.

Bleh


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

goob said:


> Cool.  I guess I don't have to look any further for training programs.That Texas method sounds cool.  And not a pistol in sight...
> 
> Your next mission is to design the hardest workout program ever....



Haha, if you choose to accept it .

Thanks man  yeah the Texas Method is pretty interesting in terms of how the periodization works.

My plan is to do two articles and one program spread out over every month. If i cant do that itll be 3 or 4 entries of some descriptions anyways.

As for the hardest workout program...hmmm...im gonna have to really sit down and think of what id HATE to do in the gym .

I think 1RM attempts Westside style, followed by Dynamic Effort, followed by Tabata Circuit Training would be a pretty killer session


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Knowing its your own damn fault is the worst part, but I'm a greedy bastard and don't know when to stop.  Same thing with my drinking.



 oh that ethanol alcohol 

Yeah, you're right though. At least if it were any other way you could blame somebody else for it. You just get so pumped in the gym you feel like you can do anything sometimes. Stupid adrenaline...



soxmuscle said:


> Good blog BTW - I hadn't ever been to it, but just took a peek and it looks real good.  I was planning on drawing up a program for my roommate, I honestly might just use yours!



Thanks dude  it seems like the blog is proving to be a hit lately! If he's looking to increase strength, that Texas Method program is really fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Pylon said:


> Hey Gaz, you've picked up another reader for your blog.



 awesome, glad to hear it man 

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Muay Thai yesterday:

*Warmup
*50 Squats
50 Lunges
50 Squat Jumps
25 Lunge Jumps
10 Push Ups
50 Toe-Touch Crunches
10 Clap Pushups
45 Toe-Touch Crunches
10 Squat Thrust Pushups
40 Toe-Touch Crunches
10 Slow Pushups (He yelled "Up" or "down" when he felt like it )
35 Toe-Touch Crunches


*Pad Work
*12x2 Minute pad-work rounds including various combinations of kicks, punches, knees, elbows, clinches, pushups, and body conditioning (your partner kicking you in the quads).

Basically it was 30 minute warmup, 30 minute holding the pads, then 30 minutes nonstop pad work. Was brutal.

A few rounds were the kicking accumulator where youd do 1 on each leg, 2 on each leg, 3 each leg, 4, 5, 6, 7 etc etc.

Another was the numbers round. He assigned a combo to numbers 1-5 and yell them out randomly so you had to think on your feet. The last combo was just 5 pushups .

He ended the session with a bonus 13th round which was simply "30 kicks per leg nonstop GO YOU MAGGOTS".


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

Dude, that sounds intense!


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

No kidding!!!   I wonder if I'd even make it through it.... probably not.. 

I'd be lying on the ground trying to catch my breath.  lol


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Trust me guys, i was totally fucked by the 7th round, haha. Literally on one knee cos i couldnt stand up. Managed to summon some energy and get through though. Felt awesome


----------



## DOMS (Feb 21, 2008)

Your instructor sounds like a drill sergeant.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

Daves Gym Staff:

"Former Royal Marine Commando"

It's not a co-incidence, lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 21, 2008)

What would you guys say are the 6 most used (perhaps overused?) movements in peoples' programs? Need some ideas for an article.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 21, 2008)

any type of movements? these would be the ones I think are most used, although some could fall into the overused category:

1) curls
2) bench press
3) squats
4) decline situps
5) DB lateral raises
6) BB shrugs


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 21, 2008)

killer workout by the way. I can't imagine that amount of intense cardio. people underestimate the state of conditioning you can obtain with martial arts.


----------



## katt (Feb 21, 2008)

I'll ad to Scar's

1) Seated Row's
2) Overhead Press
3) Dips
4) Crunches..


----------



## Pylon (Feb 21, 2008)

I would think squats (and DLs) are way underused by most people.  

I would agree on bb curls, bench press, and crunches.  Would add lat pulldowns and the leg press machine (used in lieu of squats)


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Thanks guys, thats great .

Article isnt on anything ground-breaking, just about things that most people overlook - me aswell, lol.

Gotta draft it then should be ready in the next few days.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Or even now. Didn't make as many errors as i expected.


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 22, 2008)

Overused:
Bench press
Curls
Tricep pushdowns
Machines

Underused:
Squats 
DLs
GMs
Free weights


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Haha, nice addition of Machines and Freeweights there 

Sad but true.


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 22, 2008)

liking the article Gaz. I am guilty for always incorporating pullups and dips in my routine, I just like them so darned much though!


----------



## fufu (Feb 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Muay Thai yesterday:
> 
> *Warmup
> *50 Squats
> ...



sounds really tough!


----------



## goob (Feb 22, 2008)

Holy shit dude!  That muay thai warmup was epic.  Your conditioning must be awesome to deal with that onslaught.  Good job.

When do the fights start?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

fufu said:


> sounds really tough!



It was harsh as hell.

In the 30sec or so between each round i had my head out of the window trying to cool the fuck down, it was hilarious .


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> liking the article Gaz. I am guilty for always incorporating pullups and dips in my routine, I just like them so darned much though!



Theyre awesome movements, just don't get too attached .

Thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 22, 2008)

Bit of a crappy day. Was really tired so skipped the gym, gonna go tomorrow after Kung Fu and just do upper body. My legs need a rest.

Have a kickboxing tournament to go watch on Sunday, my flatmate's brother is competing so it should be pretty awesome. He's about a year away from getting his blackbelt so should be good to watch .


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2008)

kickboxing? That should be so sweet to watch!!


----------



## lucifuge (Feb 22, 2008)

I'm really liking the blog.
I just may use some of it for my next program.

Muay Thai and Kung Fu?
You truly are a madman 

Great work man.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 24, 2008)

Went to that tournament today, was a great afternoon!

It was Tae Kwon Do rather than kickboxing, but my mate's brother and a lot of the people in his club do Kickboxing aswell, so i got a little confused.

Have uploaded a bad quality video of his fight onto youtube (he is the big guy):






YouTube Video











I dunno what fight the judges were watching but considering all the other guy managed was a few kicks in the closing stages, after being knocked down by both a punch and a kick himself, as well as other smaller scores throughout...

Was really surprised. The problem is that the judging is really biased in this competition, as his opponant is from the home club, as are most of the judges. They even had a public apology last year for the unfairness of the judging.

Even the ref said to us it was a bad decision, and that friend's bro was the stronger fighter on the day.

Nevermind.

This was the final between the winners of the above match, and the other match in that division. The guy in the red gear is also from the away club, and was the one we were obviously rooting for after the unfair result of the other match, and the fact that he was from the same club :






YouTube Video











So yeah, thankfully he won  was a really tough guy aswell, in his first match his first combo gave the other guy a bleeding nose, haha. He dominated this match aswell and deserved to win.

So yeah, fun day


----------



## Pylon (Feb 24, 2008)

Sounds like a good way to spend a day....watching, I mean...


----------



## katt (Feb 25, 2008)

Exactly what I thought Py..


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks guys, it was great fun 

Been really busy this last few days so have had to take some time off. Have gotten word through that our Kung Fu master gets tetchy if you dont attend twice a week aswell so i've re-arranged my program to suit that.

Going to the gym in about an hour though, so its all good .


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Cool vids. In the first one the small guy looks like a Jack Russell nipping at the heels of a Doberman 

I remember watching the Black Belt training for Jitsu which was amazing! I was watching and thinking, shit they're moving so fast. When i was doing it i had to think before i did anything


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Cool vids. In the first one the small guy looks like a Jack Russell nipping at the heels of a Doberman
> 
> I remember watching the Black Belt training for Jitsu which was amazing! I was watching and thinking, shit they're moving so fast. When i was doing it i had to think before i did anything



Haha, yeah when they get that good its incredible!

Apparently theres a low-grade guy in our Kung Fu class who's a black belt in Akido. The problem is, you'll see his belt and think he's beatable...but apparently nobody in the class who has sparred with him can even touch the bloke .

He spars with his guard down sometimes just to mess with everybody


----------



## SamEaston (Feb 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, yeah when they get that good its incredible!
> 
> Apparently theres a low-grade guy in our Kung Fu class who's a black belt in Akido. The problem is, you'll see his belt and think he's beatable...but apparently nobody in the class who has sparred with him can even touch the bloke .
> 
> He spars with his guard down sometimes just to mess with everybody



Brilliant! 

I remember watching this tiny lass who was a black belt fighting an ordinary sized bloke, also a black belt. She physically _jumped_, poked him in the eye with one hand, punched him in the face with the other and kicked him in the throat before touching down and running like fuck. Classic


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Brilliant!
> 
> I remember watching this tiny lass who was a black belt fighting an ordinary sized bloke, also a black belt. She physically _jumped_, poked him in the eye with one hand, punched him in the face with the other and kicked him in the throat before touching down and running like fuck. Classic





That poor guy didnt even see it coming! Haha, that looks awesome in my head, i wish i couldve seen it.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 27, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 1 - Day 1

*1a) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12*
1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

* 2a) Uni-Lateral Bench Press @ 14RW = x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)
* 2b) Bench Rows @ 14RW = x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)*
14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)

*3) Static Holds @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)*
30sec*
*30sec*
*30sec

*4a) Standing Curls @ 14RW = x1 25KG / 55lbs BB (NO RI)
*14
*4b) Overhead Triceps Extension @ 14RW = x1 25KG / 55lbs BB (NO RI)
*14*
*Core

*Crunches - 2x50 @ 30sec RI

Clark Kents - 2x20 @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So i've had pretty much a whole week off weights, so im starting this program again. The periodization i've come up with this time is:


Week 1 - Lower Body Supersetted 3x12, Upper Body Supersetted 2x14

Week 2 - Lower Body Supersetted 3x12, Upper Body Supersetted 3x12

Week 3 - Lower Body Supersetted 3x12, Upper Body 3x4+4+4

Week 4 - Lower Body 3x12, Upper Body 4x3+3+3

Week 5 - Lower Body 3x12, Upper Body 4x2+2+2

Week 6 - Rest Week


Then after that who knows  lol.

But yeah, today was good. Lots of supersetting going on so i was out of there in roughly an hour. Was pretty intense, especially with the uni-lateral stuff i was doing. Enjoyed it a lot.


----------



## goob (Feb 27, 2008)

excellent workout dude.  All that supersetting must have left you wrecked. Like your pereodization idea.


----------



## the other half (Feb 27, 2008)

probably felt pretty good to hit the iron agian after a week off?
way to start it off.
are you free of aches and pains?


----------



## Pylon (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 28, 2008)

solid workout Gaz. supersets up the ying-yang!

feels good to be back at it though after a week off, although the week off feels good too most of the time.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 1 - Day 2
*1a) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12
*1b) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

*  2a) Uni-Lateral Pulldowns @ 14RW = 35KG / 77lbs (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)
* 2b) Uni-Lateral Overhead Press @ 14RW = x1 12.5KG / 27.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)*
14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)

*3) Wrist Curls @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14*
*14*
*14

*4) Calve Raises @ 20RW = x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*20
20
*
*Core

*Cross Crunches - 2x30 (Per Side) @ 45sec RI

Supermans - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So another good session of supersetting methinks. Single arm pulldowns were a really fun movement, also.

Thats pretty much it really .

Sorry i havent been checking everyone's journals this week, its the last stretch of this term at school so its a little hectic.

Im sure everybody is kicking ass, though


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> excellent workout dude.  All that supersetting must have left you wrecked. Like your pereodization idea.



Thanks goob! Supersetting is fun incarnate, haha.

Hows you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

the other half said:


> probably felt pretty good to hit the iron agian after a week off?
> way to start it off.
> are you free of aches and pains?



It was awesome, it always feels horrible when im having a week off. I feel like my insides are clogged up, and my brain is foggy. Training is basically a drug .

And surprisingly, yes! No aches or pains to speak of from lifting. Muay Thai is another story though - i always hurt after that.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

Pylon said:


>





Lol, thanks man.

You doing alright?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> solid workout Gaz. supersets up the ying-yang!
> 
> feels good to be back at it though after a week off, although the week off feels good too most of the time.



Thanks man!

Weeks off are weird. Horrible because you feel annoyed for not training, but oddly resting.

Id still pick training any day though .

Hows life?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

The only thing missing from your workout:








Great workout, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> The only thing missing from your workout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





One day im gonna do a session using a kitchen sink instead of DB/BB equipment!

Thanks DOMS 

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

So here we go then, i think these are the first pictures i've posted since the ones in my gallery from 2006...






















Be kind 

They're not the best pictures because my phone isnt superb, and its surprisingly tough taking pictures of yourself, lol.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

Be kind?  You look great!  But where are the wheels?

I'm doing okay.  I'm still technically unemployed, but I'm doing a like of pick-up work (websites and consulting).

On the upside, I started the ACH transfer of money to my trading account.  I'm hoping to start within 30-45 days.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Be kind?  You look great!  But where are the wheels?
> 
> I'm doing okay.  I'm still technically unemployed, but I'm doing a like of pick-up work (websites and consulting).
> 
> On the upside, I started the ACH transfer of money to my trading account.  I'm hoping to start within 30-45 days.



Thanks man  means a lot. Havent been too crazy about my appearance since the injury ate up 20lbs of muscle .

Sounds cool though, things should pick up soon then?

What websites have you been working on?

Oh, and wheels:


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  means a lot. Havent been too crazy about my appearance since the injury ate up 20lbs of muscle .
> 
> Sounds cool though, things should pick up soon then?
> 
> ...


 
 Holy shit, the surgeon did a number on you.   Did you ask for the extention in 'midnight black'?  And to make it square too.....

You should really stop going to these back street cosmetic surgeons...


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh and excellent workout.  One armed pull downs rule.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit, the surgeon did a number on you.   Did you ask for the extention in 'midnight black'?  And to make it square too.....
> 
> You should really stop going to these back street cosmetic surgeons...



Extension?

Fuck no, its black because it used to drag along the floor, i had it reduced, biatch.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Oh and excellent workout.  One armed pull downs rule.



Haha, thanks man 

Yeah, they were really tough in high reps, too!


----------



## goob (Mar 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Extension?
> 
> Fuck no, its black because it used to drag along the floor, i had it reduced, biatch.


 
I thought you'd had it surgically replaced with a police truncheon.....

Asking all nearby sheep to 'cop a feel'......


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 2, 2008)

goob said:


> I thought you'd had it surgically replaced with a police truncheon.....
> 
> Asking all nearby sheep to 'cop a feel'......



No, but now you've put the idea in my head...


----------



## StanUk (Mar 2, 2008)

Looking pretty jacked Gaz!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  means a lot. Havent been too crazy about my appearance since the injury ate up 20lbs of muscle .
> 
> Sounds cool though, things should pick up soon then?
> 
> ...



   You could put someone's eye out with that! 

Good wheels, too!

I've been working on a scrapbook supplies website and an informational site for a managed care advocacy group.

I'm not sure when I'll get a regular job, but the trading should start very soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You could put someone's eye out with that!
> 
> Good wheels, too!
> 
> ...



Lol, poking someones eye is the plan, surely? 

Thanks though, i've been surprised at my leg development because im not going particularly heavy. But then again i've been squatting and deadlifting at least twice a week for a few months...

And cool, quite a range of sites then! I bet you cant wait to get to the trading though


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

StanUk said:


> Looking pretty jacked Gaz!



Was that a pun?

Either way, thanks, lol!


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

Great pics Gaz, you look great!

Love the look of concentration on your face trying to take pics of yourself and pose at the same time 

Your arms and shoulders are really thick and you have fantastic quad development. Good work! I was expecting to see a thicker back on you, don't know why but im guessing you had been laying off the back stuff for a while since you were injured so that's why. Maybe it was just a bad pic?

Nice tats though - i wanted a H-U-G-E one like that on my back but chickened out. I don't know if it looks that nice on women anyway


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Great pics Gaz, you look great!
> 
> Love the look of concentration on your face trying to take pics of yourself and pose at the same time
> 
> ...


 
Thanks Sam 

Yeah, trying to keep a pose, take the photo, and check the phone screen to see if i was taking a photo of myself rather than the ceiling was tough on the old noggin .

But no, my back is in proportion, its just impossible to get a decent shot by yourself. If i can convince the missus its not a stupid idea ill get her to take one next time im over there. She has a proper camera!

Tatts are good though! You should totally get one if you want one!


----------



## katt (Mar 3, 2008)

Wow - nice pics Gaz - your hard work it really paying off for you.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

Solid pics, looking big.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

katt said:


> Wow - nice pics Gaz - your hard work it really paying off for you.



Thanks katt 

Yeah, its been a nightmare holding onto anything through this injury shenanigens, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Solid pics, looking big.



Thanks bro


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks bro



Not to mention, nice cock


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> Yeah, trying to keep a pose, take the photo, and check the phone screen to see if i was taking a photo of myself rather than the ceiling was tough on the old noggin .
> 
> ...



Yeah - get your g/f to take one. That's a much better idea!

I already have a tattoo, it's a dragon on my hip. As soon as i got it i was like 'Right, what can i get next'. But then i couldn't decide and it all fell by the wayside a bit. I realised it might not be a great idea to get another one after i almost got one on the base of my back, but then a year or so later i found myself thinking that they looked tacky as hell. Then i thought, christ - better not get another until im certain of what i want and where. Just havent' reached that level of certainty, and probably won't now. 

Nevertheless, i would've _loved_ one like yours. Lookin' hard as nails!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> Not to mention, nice cock





Trust me, its more of a pain in the ass than you realize.

Apparently


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah - get your g/f to take one. That's a much better idea!
> 
> I already have a tattoo, it's a dragon on my hip. As soon as i got it i was like 'Right, what can i get next'. But then i couldn't decide and it all fell by the wayside a bit. I realised it might not be a great idea to get another one after i almost got one on the base of my back, but then a year or so later i found myself thinking that they looked tacky as hell. Then i thought, christ - better not get another until im certain of what i want and where. Just havent' reached that level of certainty, and probably won't now.
> 
> Nevertheless, i would've _loved_ one like yours. Lookin' hard as nails!



Yeah, you cant get one unless you're 100% sure you want to put up with it untill you're old and cant remember where you had it done. They have to have a meaning behind them i think rather than just "woah cool", yknow?

Your taste in fashion can change but if you really love a design or what the design represents, it'll never look out of place on you.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 3, 2008)

lol, I laughed so hard at the censored part. 

looking big dude

nice tats too. I would like to get another one, but I really dunno what to get. even though it has absolutely no meaning to me I really like the old style sailor pinup girls, so if I do get another one sometime soon that'll be it.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 3, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> lol, I laughed so hard at the censored part.
> 
> looking big dude
> 
> nice tats too. I would like to get another one, but I really dunno what to get. even though it has absolutely no meaning to me I really like the old style sailor pinup girls, so if I do get another one sometime soon that'll be it.



Haha, the censor seems to be a hit around here. You people are oddly amused by cocks.

Thanks though man 

And yeah, choosing tatts is really tough. Once you find one you can identify with its all good though. I dont even notice mine anymore, they're like a mole or a birthmark and just as much a part of me as my eye colour.


----------



## StanUk (Mar 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Was that a pun?
> 
> Either way, thanks, lol!



lol purely unintentional


----------



## the other half (Mar 3, 2008)

now you realize square objects dont fit into round holes!!!!!!!

impressive pics, how big are the thighs, and are those calves, i have never seen those before. i have just one straight bone from my knee to my ankle.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> And yeah, choosing tatts is really tough. Once you find one you can identify with its all good though. I dont even notice mine anymore, they're like a mole or a birthmark and just as much a part of me as my eye colour.



Very true. I have had my tongue pierced for about 10 years, and i forget it's there. Some people i've known for months will suddenly look at me and go 'WOW, you have your tongue pierced. When did you get that done?' as if i just got it at the weekend 

As soon as i become Dr Sam, i'll take it out. Its getting old now and it's responsible for a few broken teeth (mine, of course )


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 6, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 2 - Day 1

*1a) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12*
1b) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

* 2a) Uni-Lateral Bench Press @ 12RW = x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:15 RI)
*12 (Per Arm)
12 (Per Arm)
**12 (Per Arm)*
2b) Bench Rows @ 12RW = x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:15 RI)*
12 (Per Arm)
12 (Per Arm)
**12 (Per Arm)

*3) Pinch Grip Holds @ x2 15KG / 33lbs Plates (0:30 RI)*
20sec*
*20sec*
*20sec

*4) One Armed, One Legged (Opposing) Overhead Tricep Extensions @ 14RW = x1 12.5KG / 27.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)

* *Core

*Reverse Crunches - 2x50 @ 30sec RI

Side Planks - 2x30sec (Per Side) @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Not bad.

Think im coming down with something though. Really tired and stomach achey and temperature...ey.

Probably just stress-flu, just gonna ride it out, only another week to go.

Doesnt seem to be impeding my performance yet. In the gym either.

ALLL RIIIIGHT.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 7, 2008)

solid workout Gaz that is some crazy volume you have going on. those plate pinches must be tough...I can see me now doing them, making all these weird faces...I find I do that when I do static holds lol.

how's everything going?


----------



## goob (Mar 7, 2008)

Solid workout Gaz, definately not effected by illness.

Go to love the U/L DB bench.  Great work.

How do you do bench rows?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

Whats up Gaz I just started reading ur blog (witch will take me a week and about 100 beers to finish lol) its vary informative, it should be a sticky in the training forum.  How many weeks did it take you to right that one?  
Your lookin diesel bro, awesome work with that.  How long did it take you to get that big?  Do you have any suggestions for my p/rr/s program I'm doing now so I can get on that level?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 8, 2008)

Thats also a vary divers mixtures of movements in that last work out compared to what you usually see in the gym, with the detailed stretching and the other things you got in there.  Looks hard core with some vary nice numbers.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> solid workout Gaz that is some crazy volume you have going on. those plate pinches must be tough...I can see me now doing them, making all these weird faces...I find I do that when I do static holds lol.
> 
> how's everything going?



Thanks dude 

My conditioning is going through the roof right now, the volume isnt hitting me as hard as it did before. Its great! Last night at Muay Thai i went to my absolute conceivable maximum, close to puking and passing out, and 5 minutes later i was fine - heartrate went back to normal in about half that time.

Plate pinches are odd, theyre either okay or totally impossible. Theres no middle ground, lol. Just get the weight right and youre golden!

Things are pretty good, im so busy right now with tying up loose ends in Uni and all the training, thankfully only got a week to go till spring break so i can actually make a start at climbing this mountain of assignments.

Pretty stressed, so thank god for punching things 3 times a week, eh?

How are you man? Everything going alright? Whats new?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Solid workout Gaz, definately not effected by illness.
> 
> Go to love the U/L DB bench.  Great work.
> 
> How do you do bench rows?



Thanks dude! No, i was pleased the illness didnt wreck that workout too, i feel so much better after it. A good workout seems to cure everything, lol.

I love U/L bench/floor press. Such a weird and difficult movement. The gym owner/muay thai instructor came up to me when i was doing them and we were chatting about U/L movements for a few minutes, he's a fan also so thats cool .

Bench rows are just U/L DB rows with the bench as arm + knee support. I like them because you can get totally paralell with the floor without placing too much stress on the lower back.

Hows things with you, bro? Whatcha been upto lately?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up Gaz I just started reading ur blog (witch will take me a week and about 100 beers to finish lol) its vary informative, it should be a sticky in the training forum.  How many weeks did it take you to right that one?



Thanks for dropping in, man 

And thanks about the compliments to my blog also, i try and update with 2 articles and 1 program every month just for something to do. I need to put together all my thoughts on training so i can have a reference, and if it helps people out then thats always a bonus.



JailHouse said:


> Your lookin diesel bro, awesome work with that.  How long did it take you to get that big?  Do you have any suggestions for my p/rr/s program I'm doing now so I can get on that level?



Thanks! I'd like to be a bit bigger, like i was before i took time off from back injury (~190lbs) but im a LOT leaner than i was back then, so i guess its all good. Ill just have to build back up slowly.

As for how long, i think i've been training for about 3 or 4 years...i can't really remember. Its not much more than that though. I was 112lbs and skinny-fat when i started, built up to a chubby 190lbs like i said, and now im a pretty lean 175lbs.

I dont know anything specific about p/rr/s though, i've heard its a good program, but the main points are just stick at it, never stop learning, always have goals for each program, and vary your training.

I think patience and perseverance are the two most important things though, dude. Too many people give up because they "cant gain" when they've given themselves no time at all.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Thats also a vary divers mixtures of movements in that last work out compared to what you usually see in the gym, with the detailed stretching and the other things you got in there.  Looks hard core with some vary nice numbers.



Yeah, i like using different movements - keeps things fun for me, and fresh for my body not to adapt to it. Plus certain movements have other benefits like increased core stability and balance, which is good too.

I try to count the number of odd looks i get off people in the gym for doing this stuff. Too bad they're usually punk kids who think they know it all, yet sport 12" quads or whatever .


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Whats up Gaz I just started reading ur blog (*witch* will take me a week and about 100 beers to finish lol)


That's right. Now get back to reading!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> That's right. Now get back to reading!



What have i told you about forcing people to read the journals? 

'Good job', i think it was...


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 1x24
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout - Week 2 - Day 2

*1a) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12
*1b) Goblet Squats @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
12
12
12

*  2a) Uni-Lateral Pulldowns @ 10RW = 40KG / 88lbs (1:15 RI)
*10 (Per Arm)
10 (Per Arm)
10 (Per Arm)
* 2b) Uni-Lateral Overhead Press @ 12RW = x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:15 RI)*
12 (Per Arm)
12 (Per Arm)
12 (Per Arm)

* 3) Monkey Hangs @ BW (0:45 RI)*
4 Fingers / 30sec
3 Fingers / 20sec
2 Fingers / 10sec

*4) Single Leg Calve Raises @ 12RW = 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:00 RI)
*12 (Per Leg)
12 (Per Leg)
*
*Core

*Crunches - 2x50 @ 30sec RI

Supermans - 2x30sec @ 30sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Not bad today actually. Just couldnt get 12 reps on the lat pulldowns though, the increments on the machine are too high methinks. I wasnt far off 12 reps, but it was just that little bit outta reach.

Ah well. Was still a good session. The last part was fun, monkey hangs felt somewhat stronger than the last time i did them, and unilateral calve raises are always a laugh .

Applied for a 4-hour a week position at the gym. Doesnt pay anything, but i get free membership and some experience working in that environment. The owner said he'll eventually train me up to do inductions and give programs to members and stuff, so thats cool.

If i want to i can always work extra above the 4 hours and get paid a decent rate for that, so if im ever short on cash that could work out pretty well, lol.

Got a few ideas for blog articles this month if i ever get around to writing them, and i think the featured program is gonna be something a little more geared towards the advanced lifter.

Also thinking of doing a regular spot detailing the proper form for squat variations called "In The Squatlight". I pissed myself laughing when i thought of it, cheesiest name ever .


----------



## DOMS (Mar 9, 2008)

You're a horrible, horrible person.


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> My conditioning is going through the roof right now, the volume isnt hitting me as hard as it did before. Its great! Last night at Muay Thai i went to my absolute conceivable maximum, close to puking and passing out, and 5 minutes later i was fine - heartrate went back to normal in about half that time.
> 
> ...



I hear you on the stress thing man. things are going good, midterms are now over and I did well on them so that made me feel good. I have a job interview tomorrow for a junior geologist position for the summer, so hopefully that'll go well! 

another great session Gaz monkey hangs sound tough. I used to do hanging leg raises and it felt as though my shoulders were going to pop out of joint..besides the fact that it is brutal on the grip! 

hopefully things will workout for you with the job. being paid or not, experience is invaluable!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

DOMS said:


> You're a horrible, horrible person.



 you say the nicest things!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I hear you on the stress thing man. things are going good, midterms are now over and I did well on them so that made me feel good. I have a job interview tomorrow for a junior geologist position for the summer, so hopefully that'll go well!
> 
> another great session Gaz monkey hangs sound tough. I used to do hanging leg raises and it felt as though my shoulders were going to pop out of joint..besides the fact that it is brutal on the grip!
> 
> hopefully things will workout for you with the job. being paid or not, experience is invaluable!



Sweet, well done on mid-terms! Hope the interview goes just as well. How much does that pay anyways?

Cheers though, was a pretty fun workout. Kinda tired now though, looking forward to a chilled sunday evening, lol.

And yeah, thats my thinking with the job. If i keep it up through the few years im studying here i should have a fair whack of experience for the resume.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Awsome stuff Gaz, how do you find doing RDL's with DB's compares to doing them with a BB?

U/L stuff rocks.  And the weight your pulling on one hand is better than a lot of people could do with both.  Great stuff.

The 'job' sounds good, and if I lived near there, I'd definately sign you up as a personal trainer.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Awsome stuff Gaz, how do you find doing RDL's with DB's compares to doing them with a BB?
> 
> U/L stuff rocks.  And the weight your pulling on one hand is better than a lot of people could do with both.  Great stuff.
> 
> The 'job' sounds good, and if I lived near there, I'd definately sign you up as a personal trainer.



Thanks man  that means a lot. I wouldn't go easy though, i think i'd have to create a nuke of a program to affect you, haha.

I think RDLs with a BB are waay more taxing on the grip for one thing, but as the whole movement goes i think they are pretty much the same. Obviously, BB will have more crossover into regular deads, and there may be a bit of leeway with the resistance because, well...dumbells can move more.

The main thing DB have going for them is that they're usually more available than the BB i guess.

And yeah, was cool today because the guy before me was doing lat pulldowns on 40kg with two hands, haha. WIN.


----------



## goob (Mar 9, 2008)

Haha, I bet he was looking at you like " you bastard"!!

No, I mean it, having read your blog and some of your training posts, not to mention the technical and taxing workouts, you clearly know your stuff.
As for the nuke program, just give me a copy of one of yours.....

I've just started RDL's, so I'm not going to switch to DB's just yet, but I can imagine them being a bit tougher.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Haha, I bet he was looking at you like " you bastard"!!



Haha, i never saw his face, but it made me giggle at least. I also love it when these so called "tough guys" who walk around the gym like they own it, and press a shitload on the bench and whatever, cant even do one pullup without an assist.

Good feeling .



goob said:


> No, I mean it, having read your blog and some of your training posts, not to mention the technical and taxing workouts, you clearly know your stuff.
> As for the nuke program, just give me a copy of one of yours.....



 thanks. I think its one of the things that my mind is well suited for, program design i mean. I've always been good at sorta coming up with "systems" or something...i dunno...lol. Basically i just enjoy the whole "programming" part.



goob said:


> I've just started RDL's, so I'm not going to switch to DB's just yet, but I can imagine them being a bit tougher.



I think they'd be hard in the way of being DIFFERENT, but still no trouble for yourself. Especially if you've already got the hang of BB ones.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, i never saw his face, but it made me giggle at least. I also love it when these so called "tough guys" who walk around the gym like they own it, and press a shitload on the bench and whatever, cant even do one pullup without an assist.
> 
> Good feeling .



It always amazes me, like you say. Loads of guys at my gym have tremendous lats, but im telling you, it ain't from doing pullups. 

And they do their pulldowns with the worst possible form. They've obviously been blessed with good genetics but a potato for a brain


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> *Warmup - Activation
> *
> Glute Bridges - 2x12
> Wall Retractions - 2x12
> ...



I gotta try those monkey hangs next time I work on grip.  You would do a superb job at a gym.  Most of the trainers at my gym prolly couldn't do 1 pull up lol.


----------



## the other half (Mar 10, 2008)

so you might write another article for your blog geared toward the "advanced lifter". shit i guess that leaves most of us out. thanks

if you need a reference for that job, let us know. we could all put in a good work for you. we wont tell any bad stories, promise.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> It always amazes me, like you say. Loads of guys at my gym have tremendous lats, but im telling you, it ain't from doing pullups.
> 
> And they do their pulldowns with the worst possible form. They've obviously been blessed with good genetics but a potato for a brain



Or a big enough wallet for COUGHroidsCOUGH .

I dont understand how strong guys cant do pullups. Its one thing for slightly overweight, or relative newbies not to be very good at them, but guys who are otherwise strong have no excuse.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

Truly, you're a horrible, horrible person.

As of right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I gotta try those monkey hangs next time I work on grip.  You would do a superb job at a gym.  Most of the trainers at my gym prolly couldn't do 1 pull up lol.



Monkey hangs are tough as hell, really fun movement to do though!

The problem at my gym is that the pullup bars i was using that time were too high for my short ass to actually reach, so i had to jump, climb, then hang .


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Truly, you're a horrible, horrible person.
> 
> As of right now.





Haha, damned right. Im officially a horrible person now


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

the other half said:


> so you might write another article for your blog geared toward the "advanced lifter". shit i guess that leaves most of us out. thanks
> 
> if you need a reference for that job, let us know. we could all put in a good work for you. we wont tell any bad stories, promise.



My other articles have been intermediate at best, dude  haha. No doubt you can handle this stuff, no problems.

And i dunno how well those references would go down. I try to phase my collegues into my beastiality persona GRADUALLY.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

Yeah, so you may have noticed i've been kindfully granted Mod status here at IM, which is awesome.

Thanks to DOMS and Prince for sorting that out


----------



## DOMS (Mar 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, damned right. Im officially a horrible person now



I wonder how long it'll take until some notices?  It took them a couple of hours when it was my turn.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 10, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I wonder how long it'll take until some notices?  It took them a couple of hours when it was my turn.



I think it'll take at least another three years for word to get TOTALLY around.

Im just that dang popular, yo.


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Monkey hangs are tough as hell, really fun movement to do though!
> 
> The problem at my gym is that the pullup bars i was using that time were too high for my short ass to actually reach, so i had to jump, climb, then hang .



That must make weighted pull ups hard to do than.  How tall are you?
How long have you been a mod?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> That must make weighted pull ups hard to do than.  How tall are you?
> How long have you been a mod?



It works out just the same, its just annoying to get up there. Its easier to get full extension of the arms at the bottom of the rep though!

Im 5'10", and i've been a mod for less than a day .


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2008)

MySpace.com - Arpoquia - UK - Industrial / Electronica / Trance - www.myspace.com/arpoquia 


Go there and listen to my song!


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

oh good gawd,,,, because of your journal.. TOH and I were at the gym this morning getting ready to do pullups and he says "let's do monkey hangs!!"

I say.. "dude, go ahead.... I need my fingers for typing."""  

Thanks Gaz,,,, thanks for posting your outrageous workouts...


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

interesting song Gaz... retro.. fast... the type I like to listen to but can't dance to.. lol

Nice drum line


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> oh good gawd,,,, because of your journal.. TOH and I were at the gym this morning getting ready to do pullups and he says "let's do monkey hangs!!"
> 
> I say.. "dude, go ahead.... I need my fingers for typing."""
> 
> Thanks Gaz,,,, thanks for posting your outrageous workouts...





Glad i could be of hindrance . Did TOH do them?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 11, 2008)

katt said:


> interesting song Gaz... retro.. fast... the type I like to listen to but can't dance to.. lol
> 
> Nice drum line



Thanks  the only thing im shite at is mixing. Im sure it could be better.


----------



## katt (Mar 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Glad i could be of hindrance . Did TOH do them?



Nope....


----------



## Witchblade (Mar 11, 2008)

Grats with the mod status.


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> MySpace.com - Arpoquia - UK - Industrial / Electronica / Trance - www.myspace.com/arpoquia
> 
> 
> Go there and listen to my song!


 
Liking the beats Gaz. Good production value, the drum programming must have taken a while on the old REason. Pretty hardcore, but more industrial than my tastes, but damn good stuff. The lead synth line - Malstrom, a sawtooth through the matrix?

YOU ARE A MOD???? WTF? Fuck me, my time here is limited now. The man with the filthiest journal is made mod????? What's next? I get Prince's job?

Just kidding, you are a damn good choice, especially with all that knowledge, did DOMS have anything to do with your appointment?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 11, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Grats with the mod status.



And lo, the sheep did tremble in great fear.


----------



## goob (Mar 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> And lo, the sheep did tremble in great fear.


 
Not quite, Gaz puts rophynol in thier stock feed.  All that working out means he dose'nt have the energy to run after them, and his velcro gloves have been overused......


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 11, 2008)

goob said:


> Not quite, Gaz puts rophynol in thier stock feed.  All that working out means he dose'nt have the energy to run after them, and his velcro gloves have been overused......



wow, this was extremely funny


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 11, 2008)

Have you guys seen the sequel to 2 guys 1 horse called 1 guy 2 sheep?  I wounder who that could have been


----------



## PreMier (Mar 11, 2008)

too much talk in here.. lookin good in your pics man.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Grats with the mod status.




Thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Liking the beats Gaz. Good production value, the drum programming must have taken a while on the old REason. Pretty hardcore, but more industrial than my tastes, but damn good stuff. The lead synth line - Malstrom, a sawtooth through the matrix?



Thanks goob! Yeah, its taken a little while to get everything going in reason. The only thing im not too happy with is the bass, you can barely hear it unless you have a sub, haha.

I just couldnt find a frequency that worked for it. For the next song i've already got the bass there to make up for it 

The leads were either maelstrom or subtractor, i cant remember. Those are pretty much the synths i use for everything haha. Subtractor is especially good cos the LFO is actually simple to use. Though you cant automate the pan like with some others.

And yeah, they were sawtooths and square overlayed i believe.



goob said:


> YOU ARE A MOD???? WTF? Fuck me, my time here is limited now. The man with the filthiest journal is made mod????? What's next? I get Prince's job?



From now on if anybody rises above the 'depraved' line its infraction city, baby!



goob said:


> Just kidding, you are a damn good choice, especially with all that knowledge, did DOMS have anything to do with your appointment?



Haha, thanks man  and yeah, DOMS was the initiator of this as far as i know - good dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2008)

DOMS said:


> And lo, the sheep did tremble in great fear.



Theyre so cute when their knees are knocking.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Have you guys seen the sequel to 2 guys 1 horse called 1 guy 2 sheep?  I wounder who that could have been



Shut up man, way to blow my cover.

Which is ironic because i blew...

No.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 12, 2008)

PreMier said:


> too much talk in here.. lookin good in your pics man.



Haha, theres always too much talk in here. Its like a local bar with a small gym attached.

Thanks though man


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Theyre so cute when their knees are knocking.





Shit, im waaaay behind. Amazing job on being mod - you well deserve it


----------



## goob (Mar 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Shut up man, way to blow my cover.
> 
> Which is ironic because i blew...
> 
> No.


----------



## the other half (Mar 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Theyre so cute when their knees are knocking.



is that "pre" or "post" orgasm?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 12, 2008)

Pre-cliff?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Shut up man, way to blow my cover.
> 
> Which is ironic because i blew...
> 
> No.



Don't worry your secret is safe on IM   lol


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Don't worry your secret is safe on IM   lol




  you should know... everything is fair game in this journal...


So... now that your a mod... you're not going to get all..... all..


...... *normal*.. on us right?        oh,,, what the hell am I smoking this morning????


----------



## goob (Mar 13, 2008)

katt said:


> you should know... everything is fair game in this journal...
> 
> 
> So... now that your a mod... you're not going to get all..... all..
> ...


 
Yeah, this journal is more like a thai hooker bar, than a fitness journal.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 13, 2008)

ok, i'm curious.. what are monkey hangs?

congrats on mod status


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, theres always too much talk in here. Its like a local bar with a small gym attached.
> 
> Thanks though man



dude I think ur on to some thing.


----------



## 1quick1 (Mar 14, 2008)

Gaz is a mod.....Nice


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Shit, im waaaay behind. Amazing job on being mod - you well deserve it



Thanks Sam 

Hows you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2008)

katt said:


> you should know... everything is fair game in this journal...
> 
> 
> So... now that your a mod... you're not going to get all..... all..
> ...





Dont worry, i've pretty much always been like this.

When i was four i had Pamela Anderson socks and i stretched them so her boobs would get bigger. Much to the delight of my friends.

I guess depravity is genetic


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> ok, i'm curious.. what are monkey hangs?
> 
> congrats on mod status



Hey, thanks for venturing in here 

Monkey hangs are where you hang off a bar using only a number of fingers. Good finger strength/grip movement.

And cheers on the grats


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2008)

1quick1 said:


> Gaz is a mod.....Nice





Thanks quick!


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 14, 2008)

brilliant!  i was just thinking i needed to come up with something for my grip strength!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> brilliant!  i was just thinking i needed to come up with something for my grip strength!



In that case i'd check my blog (see the first link in my sig) for an article i wrote on grip strength training


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

Since im home i've yet to get a gym membership for the spring break, so i did some CT in my room thismorning.

Did my usual warmup stuff, then i did:

*
Jumping Jacks x50
Squats x30
Push Ups x25
Pullups x15
Squat Thrusts x20
Lunge Jumps x30
Crunches x50
Pushups x15
Pullups x10
Squats x30
Jumping Jacks x50

3:00 RI

***

Circuits performed = 2

Time = 26 minutes


*Phew...that was tough work


----------



## goob (Mar 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Since im home i've yet to get a gym membership for the spring break, so i did some CT in my room thismorning.
> 
> Did my usual warmup stuff, then i did:
> 
> ...


 
Holy shit, that puts my best efforts tabita madness firmly in the shade.  
12 minute superset, non-stop????? crazy.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy shit, that puts my best efforts tabita madness firmly in the shade.
> 12 minute superset, non-stop????? crazy.



Haha, thanks dude . It's hell, but its similar to what Dave has us do as our warm up for Muay Thai. 

That guy is a hard ass, lol. Seems to work though!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

Dont know if anybody here watched it, but that was an amazing game of rugby.

Wales won the final of the Six Nations tournament, and with it the Grand Slam. We didnt lose once, and only conceeded two trys in the entire contest!

CYMRU AM BYTH!!!


----------



## DOMS (Mar 15, 2008)

Great workout, Gaz!  You're ability to do cardio must be pretty damn good.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 15, 2008)

Didn't see the rugby mate, we Scottish don't really watch it any more, it's just embarrassing! Congrats to you though - go the Welsh 

That CT you did in your room deserves serious respect btw. There's nothing harder than training _in your room_ when you can't get to the gym. My gym is shut for a week from Weds, and im going to have to force myself to go out for a run a few times till it opens again. Just the thought of running around the streets of central London in the morning smog makes me wanna 

So you got a couple weeks holiday then? Some time to chill out


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Great workout, Gaz!  You're ability to do cardio must be pretty damn good.



Its def. improving! I still cant run because of my knees, but im really pleased how my conditioning feels right now


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 15, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Didn't see the rugby mate, we Scottish don't really watch it any more, it's just embarrassing! Congrats to you though - go the Welsh
> 
> That CT you did in your room deserves serious respect btw. There's nothing harder than training _in your room_ when you can't get to the gym. My gym is shut for a week from Weds, and im going to have to force myself to go out for a run a few times till it opens again. Just the thought of running around the streets of central London in the morning smog makes me wanna
> 
> So you got a couple weeks holiday then? Some time to chill out



Seriously, you dunno what you missed! Support us or not, the last 20 minutes were breathtaking .

And thanks, i know what you mean...theres practically no space whatsoever, haha. The dog kept walking in watching me do pullups which seemed to confuse and excite him...

You're gonna boil running in london, haha. Even when its pretty cold i always seem to sweat buckets in the centre. Its weird...i think everything there absorbs heat 

Yup! Got a month off to...well...finish all my assignments


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Did my usual warmup stuff, then i did:
> 
> *
> Jumping Jacks x50
> ...



wow, dude.  very nice.  this was all without weights?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 17, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow, dude.  very nice.  this was all without weights?



Yeah, all BW, lol. With weights i would've been a lot slower


----------



## the other half (Mar 17, 2008)

i am very impressed. once i get home, the only jumping i do is to get up and get something out of the frigde, or go to the bathroom.

i figure working out at 5 am, going to work at 6 am and then doing cardio after work, i deserve to relax for awhile.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 17, 2008)

the other half said:


> i am very impressed. once i get home, the only jumping i do is to get up and get something out of the frigde, or go to the bathroom.
> 
> i figure working out at 5 am, going to work at 6 am and then doing cardio after work, i deserve to relax for awhile.



yes.  we morning w/o folk deserve extra good things and relaxation.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

the other half said:


> i am very impressed. once i get home, the only jumping i do is to get up and get something out of the frigde, or go to the bathroom.
> 
> i figure working out at 5 am, going to work at 6 am and then doing cardio after work, i deserve to relax for awhile.



Haha, usually - me too, but being at home and not having to walk a few miles back and forth to campus every day is leaving me way too energetic for my liking .

Respect for working out in the morning. I seriously cannot get any momentum in there before about 2pm, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 18, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 1 - Day 1 (Workout A)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10*

2) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10*

3) Lat Pulldowns @ 115Kg / 253lbs (1:45 RI)
*5
5
5
5
5

*4) Bench Rows @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)*

5) Standing Curls @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14
*
6) Shrugs @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*16*
* 16
*
***

Shock horror - no warmdown! I met a friend i hadnt seen in ages in the gym, so we were chatting about the ups and downs of the current metal scene right now, and that went on for a good half an hour and i had to get back to move some bags of compost for my grandad or he'd get pissed off and do it himself .

So yeah, bit of a strange session all in all. Didnt feel too comfortable all the way through, and made some mistakes in calculating the weights so i did a few extra sets throughout the session before i realised i was fucking up.

Moving gyms annoys me. Still, holidays are fun...

So yeah, giving this Texas Method a try, its the program from my blog. My active recovery on Thursday will be swimming with the weight training noted in the article i wrote about it.

It didnt feel like a great session when i was in there, but im damned tired now...


----------



## goob (Mar 18, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> *Warmup - Activation*
> 
> Glute Bridges - 2x12
> Wall Retractions - 2x12
> ...


 
Excellent.  I 've decided to go for Texas too, but not starting it for a few weeks.  Great workout.  The bar has been set....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 18, 2008)

you do some crazy shit.. every time i read it im like 

still using the gripper?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 18, 2008)

Nice work out.  Those lat pull downs are mighty.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Looking good as always mate!

Just out of interest, what is the benefit of doing one-armed Bench presses? Is that so you can batter an assailant with one arm behind your back?? j/k, but really though .  . .


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you do some crazy shit.. every time i read it im like
> 
> still using the gripper?





Crazyyyy shit .

Thanks dude. And yeah, still gripping away. My left hand is still lagging behind though 

How about you?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice work out.  Those lat pull downs are mighty.



Thanks man  im nearly lifting the whole stack in my home gym's machine, its hilarious.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Looking good as always mate!
> 
> Just out of interest, what is the benefit of doing one-armed Bench presses? Is that so you can batter an assailant with one arm behind your back?? j/k, but really though .  . .



Thanks Sam 

Uni-Bench is good cos of the same reasons as other Unilateral variations - requires a lot more stability, and i think it allows you to train each side separately so when you go back to a Bilateral movement its a tad easier at the same level.

Thats only what ive found through experience, but the stability thing for sure. Helps the core, and stabilizer muscles, and i find theres a lot of crossover when you switch arms so some areas you'll be working twice as hard 

Not to mention general variation, aswell.


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> Uni-Bench is good cos of the same reasons as other Unilateral variations - requires a lot more stability, and i think it allows you to train each side separately so when you go back to a Bilateral movement its a tad easier at the same level.
> 
> ...



Hmm, makes sense lad, yes it does. I don't know why i don't fancy doing 1 armed pressing movements - because i do plenty pulling movements that way. I just remember looking at some other people training 1arm at a time and thinking that's just lazy. Especially like lat raises/front raises. I dunno, since you've mentioned it i'll probably give it a try


----------



## katt (Mar 19, 2008)

Great wo Gaz..  I like your blog about the Texas method..   Just another one for us to try on our next go round..   You think that it this type of training would have to be when you're maintaining or bulking??   I would wonder how draining it would be while on a cut??


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Great wo Gaz..  I like your blog about the Texas method..   Just another one for us to try on our next go round..   You think that it this type of training would have to be when you're maintaining or bulking??   I would wonder how draining it would be while on a cut??



gooooood question.  yea, what's the deal?  is it better for bulk or cut?



Gazhole said:


> Thanks Sam
> 
> Uni-Bench is good cos of the same reasons as other Unilateral variations - requires a lot more stability, and i think it allows you to train each side separately so when you go back to a Bilateral movement its a tad easier at the same level.
> 
> ...



i agree.  i've never done one armed benches before, but when i do DB benches it's a totally different exercise from BB benches.  i have to use so many more muscles to stabilize my core.


----------



## the other half (Mar 19, 2008)

ya, how do you balance the weight on the barbell when you do one arm benches

maybe we should have a big contest and have all of us do the texas workout. and see who has what kind of gains/loses. and the winner will get a big stetson cowboy hat.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hmm, makes sense lad, yes it does. I don't know why i don't fancy doing 1 armed pressing movements - because i do plenty pulling movements that way. I just remember looking at some other people training 1arm at a time and thinking that's just lazy. Especially like lat raises/front raises. I dunno, since you've mentioned it i'll probably give it a try



Its annoying for isolation, but if you pick a movement youd never think to go unilateral on and use that one its surprisingly hard.

One armed monkey hangs are hard as hell .

Overhead press is great i handed aswell. If you want extra toughness do it on one leg aswell .


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

katt said:


> Great wo Gaz..  I like your blog about the Texas method..   Just another one for us to try on our next go round..   You think that it this type of training would have to be when you're maintaining or bulking??   I would wonder how draining it would be while on a cut??



Thanks Katt!

I think the Texas program could probably me tailored for being on a cut, there is that active recovery day in the middle i guess. Maybe you could do it but not make PRs or something.

I guess it all depends on how large of a cut you're on, and how you hold up on that sort of thing. Id never be able to handle it, haha, im crap when im below maintenance .

Perhaps take the high vol/high int day to 4x6 rather than 5x5? Or 3x8 or something.

The days could be changed around to:

1 - High Volume (3x12 @ 13-14RM)
2 - Low Volume (2x8 @ 12RM)
3 - High Intensity (4x4 @ 5-6RM)

If you wanted to. Its just the basic idea of this active recovery day splitting volume and intensity thats at the heart of the training setup.

Try it out and see how your energy levels hold up i guess, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 19, 2008)

the other half said:


> ya, how do you balance the weight on the barbell when you do one arm benches
> 
> maybe we should have a big contest and have all of us do the texas workout. and see who has what kind of gains/loses. and the winner will get a big stetson cowboy hat.



I am SO in. I need that hat


----------



## goob (Mar 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I am SO in. I need that hat


 
Im in.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Im in.



Thats a given, the question is: IN WHOM?


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

ouch!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goob (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a given, the question is: IN WHOM?


 


			
				OH said:
			
		

> ouch!!!!!!!!!


 
Before some enterprising, and up and coming protagonist out to make a name for themself comes up with something....

These two above posts are NOT related in any way.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 1 - Day 2 (Workout B)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
6
6*

2) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
6
6*

3) Bench Press @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)
*6
6

*4) Overhead Press @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
6**
6*

5) Standing Tricep Extensions @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14
*
6) Machine Calve Raises @ 60KG / 132lbs (1:00 RI)
*20*
* 20

*7) Static Holds @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*30sec
30sec
30sec

*8) Monkey Hangs @ BW (0:45 RI)
*30sec / 4 Fingers
20sec / 3 Fingers
10sec / 2 Fingers

Core

*Crunches - 2x50 @ 30sec RI

Supermans - 1x60sec

*Cardio

*Swimming (Breast Stroke) @ ~2:00 RI
*2 Lengths
2 Lengths
2 Lengths
2 Lengths
2 Lengths

Total = 10 Lengths

****

Not a bad workout. Managed to get it all done in about an hour and a quarter, so i was happy. The swimming was actually really good CV, i did each length as fast as i could and by the end of the last one i was totally friggin knackered, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 20, 2008)

goob said:


> Before some enterprising, and up and coming protagonist out to make a name for themself comes up with something....
> 
> These two above posts are NOT related in any way.





Dont beat yourself up man, it'll grow.


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats a given, the question is: IN WHOM?





the other half said:


> ouch!!!!!!!!!





goob said:


> Before some enterprising, and up and coming protagonist out to make a name for themself comes up with something....
> 
> These two above posts are NOT related in any way.



it didnt look bad until you put them both on the same page!!!!!


----------



## the other half (Mar 20, 2008)

gaz, do you vary which fingers you use on the monkey hangs? and can you post a pic of you fingers in a flex mode?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Crazyyyy shit .
> 
> Thanks dude. And yeah, still gripping away. My left hand is still lagging behind though
> 
> How about you?



yea.  you have a #1 right? how many times can you close it?  

it depends for me, but its about 15 times or so


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 20, 2008)

still working hard - or hardly working? 

working hard by the looks of that workout, great job Gaz

I'm gonna use the template of the Texas Method in my new routine I have been  constructing this last little while. 

how's the break going? you have a month off?! not fair lol...you must finished school up in like May or something then?


----------



## JailHouse (Mar 20, 2008)

70lb db deads sound hard, dont get hernia now lol.


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Not a bad workout. Managed to get it all done in about an hour and a quarter, so i was happy. The swimming was actually really good CV, i did each length as fast as i could and by the end of the last one i was totally friggin knackered, lol.



yea, dude.  i used to be on a swim team in high school.  swimming is freakin' exhausting.  ever day after practice i'd stop at burger king and eat a whopper.  swiming burns up lots of calories


----------



## vortrit (Mar 20, 2008)

I'm at work, so I can't make you that whipped cream without getting fired.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

the other half said:


> gaz, do you vary which fingers you use on the monkey hangs? and can you post a pic of you fingers in a flex mode?



For the four fingers i obviously use all of them, then i take out the pinky for three fingers, then the ring finger for two so i end up with index and middle. I tried varying but my other fingers arent strong enough in strange combinations, lol. If you can do that id go for it, it can only help overall strength.

And lol, why do you want a pic of that?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

PreMier said:


> yea.  you have a #1 right? how many times can you close it?
> 
> it depends for me, but its about 15 times or so



Jesus...i can only close 5 at absolute most! Thats awesome, dude 

How long has it taken to get that far?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> still working hard - or hardly working?
> 
> working hard by the looks of that workout, great job Gaz
> 
> ...



Sweet! Seems like the Texas method is popular round these ere parts lately, lol.

Break is going well so far. Got a lil work done and have met up with friends i havent seen in a while. Last night saw my girlfriend leading and orchestra for the first time, so that was awesome - she did great!

How about you?

And yeah, have a month off then school will end early June/Late may i guess


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> 70lb db deads sound hard, dont get hernia now lol.



Its funny you should say that, my abdominal area was twinging a lot yesterday


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yea, dude.  i used to be on a swim team in high school.  swimming is freakin' exhausting.  ever day after practice i'd stop at burger king and eat a whopper.  swiming burns up lots of calories



It really is brutal if you go for it, its like a mix of resistence training and cardio. Tough as hell!

Thats cool you were on a team though, what were your best times?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 21, 2008)

vortrit said:


> I'm at work, so I can't make you that whipped cream without getting fired.



DO IT. 

Lol


----------



## PreMier (Mar 21, 2008)

i dont know.. i just used it when ever i had time, and once i could do it 12, i bought the #2


----------



## nadirmg (Mar 21, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> It really is brutal if you go for it, its like a mix of resistence training and cardio. Tough as hell!
> 
> Thats cool you were on a team though, what were your best times?



lol  see, that's the thing.  i was on the YMCA swim team for the first part of the summer.  i quit halfway through.  why?  no one told me i had to wear a speedo for the actual races.

honestly i never timed myself during the practices.  i only joined for a girl but i didn't like her enough to wear the speedo.  so.... yea


----------



## Scarface30 (Mar 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sweet! Seems like the Texas method is popular round these ere parts lately, lol.
> 
> Break is going well so far. Got a lil work done and have met up with friends i havent seen in a while. Last night saw my girlfriend leading and orchestra for the first time, so that was awesome - she did great!
> 
> ...



I have a question about the Texas method. is it meant to have 3 different rep ranges per week? 

break are always good, especially when you see friends from home. that's awesome about your girlfriend dude, is she planning on doing something along the lines of conducting?

things are getting hectic for me, lots and lots and lots of school to be done within the next 2 and a half weeks or so. I now see why you get a month off since you're out in June. I am completely finished actually a month from today can't wait! I now hope I get that job I had an interview for.


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Gaz, I might have got the wrong end of the stick here.  But I've got a couple of questions on Texas Method.

Template is below, exactly as you laid it out, the only difference being the exersice choice ( still in your defined range).

My question is, if DAY 1 Range was 5 x 5, as shown below, but workout A is (Lower Focus 4 exersices x 2/ Upper Focus 4 exersices x 2) Does this mean that I'm doing two lots of 5x5 _twice_ on each of the focus movements????  Even that's probably beyond my madness.  I _Must_ have this wrong...



> The first day "High Volume / High Intensity" is meant to be the toughest workout and the most taxing on the system, this workout is geared towards causing a lot of microtrauma in order to stimulate hypertrophy.
> 
> Day 1 = 5x5 @ 6RM (1:30-1:45 RI)
> 
> ...


----------



## goob (Mar 24, 2008)

Fuck, I 've re-read it and now I get it, I think.

You pick 2 Upper focus and 2 lower for each day.  Not All 8 like I thought, that's beyond even my high volume nonsense.

What a muppet I am.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 26, 2008)

Yes, thats right, dude, haha. You can try all 8 movements if you like, but id notify your next of kin first


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey mate - hows things?

God you're ripping it up in here. Love the addition of swimming for cardio. I used to swim loads when i lived in Edinburgh, but in London there seem to be an awful lot of disgusting people who spit in the pool, or who blow their nose into their hands and just like _release_ it into the water ... em ...  You can't help but wonder what they're doing in the water that you _can't_ see ... ewww ...

It's amazing how much it fucks you up though, swimming. I went once in London after about 6 months of not swimming, thinking yeah, i'll just go for it, but i was totally fucked after about 2 lengths, i couldn't breathe or anything. Swimming is definately one of those sports that you have to ease yourself into 

Hows the holidays coming? You got loads of work to do while you're off?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

Sorry ive gone AWOL lately, guys. Taking some time off both to work and see friends. Have been out or doing something almost every day/night the last week. Knackered!

Still, managed to get this knocked out thismorning to fuel my goal of getting a one armed pullup unassisted. I can hold a one armed 90 degree isometric for about 2 seconds, so im not too far off.

***

*Pullup Death Workout

**Chinup Destruction Circuit* *(Performed twice with 0:30 RI)*

1 x Explosive
1 x Regular
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ top of rep
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ almost bottom (135 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec negative portion
*

(2:00 Rest)

*
1-armed side-on Pullups with 1 finger assist from other hand x 1 (per arm)(0:30)
1-armed negative-only side-on Pullup x 1 (per arm)


*(1:30 RI)


*Pullups - 1x12 (near failure)


*(1:30 RI)


*Monkey Hangs (0:45 RI):

*4 Fingers / 30sec
3 Fingers / 20sec
2 Fingers / 10sec
*


----------



## goob (Mar 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sorry ive gone AWOL lately, guys. Taking some time off both to work and see friends. Have been out or doing something almost every day/night the last week. Knackered!
> 
> Still, managed to get this knocked out thismorning to fuel my goal of getting a one armed pullup unassisted. I can hold a one armed 90 degree isometric for about 2 seconds, so im not too far off.
> 
> ...


 

^^^^ What were you doing with those fingers.  Actually I don't want to know.....

Odd, but hard sounding circuit Gaz.  Explosive pushups?  Is that throwing yourslf up as fast as possible?

Your back must have felt _that_........


----------



## SamEaston (Mar 27, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> *Pullup Death Workout
> 
> **Chinup Destruction Circuit* *(Performed twice with 0:30 RI)*
> 
> ...


*

What are you like??

I see you're running with the death/destruction theme here *


----------



## katt (Mar 27, 2008)

OMG.. death/destruction is right!!


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey mate - hows things?
> 
> God you're ripping it up in here. Love the addition of swimming for cardio. I used to swim loads when i lived in Edinburgh, but in London there seem to be an awful lot of disgusting people who spit in the pool, or who blow their nose into their hands and just like _release_ it into the water ... em ...  You can't help but wonder what they're doing in the water that you _can't_ see ... ewww ...
> 
> ...



Thanks Sam! Things are going well, full update pending 

Yeah, swimming is awesomely hard IMO. Most people dont try to go all out, but its like running in tar when you do, so tough. Youre putting your all into it and your getting pushed back, lol.

Holidays are good, i really should knuckle down to some work...i have loads and loads to get done. Just felt like taking the time out to see my friends, its been way too long since ive seen them.

How about you? Things okay?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

goob said:


> ^^^^ What were you doing with those fingers.  Actually I don't want to know.....
> 
> Odd, but hard sounding circuit Gaz.  Explosive pushups?  Is that throwing yourslf up as fast as possible?
> 
> Your back must have felt _that_........



Yup - just explode up to the bar. Really hard to go against gravity like that, lol. Good stuff though, that circuit is death for the arms .

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> What _are_ you like??
> 
> I see you're running with the death/destruction theme here



 What can i say - goob has influenced me.


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 27, 2008)

katt said:


> OMG.. death/destruction is right!!



Mwuahahahhahaha


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 30, 2008)

*Pullup Death Workout Deluxe

**Chinup Destruction Circuit* *(Performed twice with 0:30 RI)*

1 x Explosive
1 x Regular
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ top of rep
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ almost bottom (135 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec negative portion
*

(2:00 RI)

*
1-armed side-on Pullups with 1 finger assist from other hand x 1 (per arm)

*(0:30 RI)*

1-armed negative-only side-on Pullup x 1 (per arm)


*(1:30 RI)


*Pullups - 1x12 (near failure)


*(1:30 RI)


*Monkey Hangs (0:45 RI):

*4 Fingers / 30sec
3 Fingers / 20sec
2 Fingers / 10sec


(1:30 RI)



*           Side-On Alternate Grip Pullups - 2x12 @ 0:30 RI (switch hand position each set)


*(1:30 RI)


*V-sit Pullups (Pullups in a supine row / v-sit position) - 1x12


*(2:00 RI)


*Explosive Alternate Grip-Ups (at top of each rep change from pullup to chinup grip) - 1x12

***

Breathe, reflect, feel owned.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 2 - Day 1 (Workout A)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10

*2) Pullup Death Circuit (Performed x5) @ BW (1:45 RI)
*1 x Regular
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ top of rep
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ almost bottom on positive portion (135 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec negative portion
* 
3) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10*

4) Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 22KG / 48.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)
*5 (Per Arm)
5 **(Per Arm)*
* 5 **(Per Arm)*
* 5 **(Per Arm)*
* 5 **(Per Arm)*

5) Shrugs @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*16*
* 16

*6) Standing Tricep Extensions @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14
*
*Core Work

*Crunches - 1x50

(0:30 RI)

Supermans - 1x45sec

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Strong workout today considering i took a week out. Pullups feeling REALLY strong at the moment, i think im gonna be able to get a one armed pullup/chinup sooner than i first thought. Gonna keep at this death circuit stuff cos it seems to be working. Should probably add some weighted pullups in there too somewhere...we'll see.

Rest of it was good. The leg work was hard as hell, lol. Overhead presses felt way too easy so im gonna try PRing on them at the end of this week. should make it because i wasnt really THAT tired after them. Coolios.

Got lots of work to get finished in the next two weeks. Something like 10-15 thousand words over all the assignments, so i may be AWOL for a little while longer.

Hows everybody else?


----------



## goob (Apr 1, 2008)

Execellent workout, really great.

Those pullups are incredibly brutal, 5 second iso hitting all angles, not only a great idea but damn tough sounding.  Colon ejection material.

How are you finding Texas?  I'll be following it soon.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> [/B]2) Pullup Death Circuit (Performed x5) @ BW (1:45 RI)
> *1 x Regular
> 1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ top of rep
> 1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
> ...



yo, gazilla.  nice w/o!  you likin' the texas method?

two questions for you..
1.  5sec iso @ top of rep?  does that mean you held it for 5sec on each rep??
2.  did you do those deads with dumbbells?

life with me is great.  this week i started hitting the books for the first time in 3 years - grad school time.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2008)

goob said:


> Execellent workout, really great.
> 
> Those pullups are incredibly brutal, 5 second iso hitting all angles, not only a great idea but damn tough sounding.  Colon ejection material.
> 
> How are you finding Texas?  I'll be following it soon.



Thanks man, it was a pleasent surprise considering its my first session back after a week off!

The death circuit is awesome. I feel like its really improving my pullups! Yay for isometric strength!

So far Texas seems cool, but its only just getting started really. We'll see if the PRs keep coming (or start coming...)

Hows you, g-ster?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 1, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> yo, gazilla.  nice w/o!  you likin' the texas method?
> 
> two questions for you..
> 1.  5sec iso @ top of rep?  does that mean you held it for 5sec on each rep??
> ...



Thanks, bro! Yeah, texas is okay so far. We'll see how it progresses.

1 - No, just for that rep. Each of those "1 x blah blah" is that particular rep in the circuit. Each rep in each "set" or circuit was a different pullup variation. I do all those variations after eachother, then rest, then do them again in order etc.

2 - Yup! DBs rule 

And cool, what are you studying?


----------



## the other half (Apr 1, 2008)

i can see you now- hanging from a cliff with one had and holding onto a hot chick with the other and pulling both of you up to safety. then the rest of it is x-rated. how cool


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 2 - Day 2 (Workout B)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
6
6*

2) Bench Press @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
6
6*

3) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6
6

*4) Bench Rows @ x1 26KG / 57.2lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
6**
6*

5) Machine Calve Raises @ 60KG / 132lbs (1:00 RI)
*20*
* 20
*
6) Standing Curls @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14

*7) Static Holds @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*30sec
30sec
30sec

*8) Monkey Hangs @ BW (0:45 RI)
*30sec / 4 Fingers
20sec / 3 Fingers
10sec / 2 Fingers

Core

*Cross Crunches - 1x30 Per Side

30sec RI

Plank - 1x45sec

*Cardio

*Swimming (Breast Stroke) @ ~2:00 RI
*8 Lengths
8 Lengths

Total = 16 Lengths

***

*Not bad, not bad at all. Feeling stronger every session right now


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 3, 2008)

the other half said:


> i can see you now- hanging from a cliff with one had and holding onto a hot chick with the other and pulling both of you up to safety. then the rest of it is x-rated. how cool



Haha, please tell me you didnt dream that


----------



## the other half (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## goob (Apr 4, 2008)

Great workout El Gaz. Texas seems to be tamed in your pocket like a snivelling little bitch.

 What do you think your BB RDL would be?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 4, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout El Gaz. Texas seems to be tamed in your pocket like a snivelling little bitch.
> 
> What do you think your BB RDL would be?



Erm, for 10 reps? Probably about 150lbs or something. I havent tried those in like, forever though so itd probably be a bit less untill i got up to speed again .

And thanks! Going for first PR on texas tomorrow \m/

You started yet? *journal surf time*


----------



## goob (Apr 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Erm, for 10 reps? Probably about 150lbs or something. I havent tried those in like, forever though so itd probably be a bit less untill i got up to speed again .
> 
> And thanks! Going for first PR on texas tomorrow \m/
> 
> You started yet? *journal surf time*


 
What about 3-5 reps?  Must be pretty good.

Yeah I'll be starting shortly.  Looks good, although the lack of (comparative) volume to what i'm used to especially on the recovery day is going to be strange.

I can also see that recovery day being upgraded to a hardcore day.  Do you have any suggestions/ warnings regarding this, when i say hardcore i mean 5 x5  etc....


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2008)

Im guessing my 1RM is 210lbs ish right now. Obviously without a proper test its gonna be hard to judge it.

I wouldnt upgrade the recovery day, not in terms of weight training. If anything, do six compounds instead of four, and leave the recovery day as it is.

The high vol day will be higher, and the rec day will be basically the same.

Remember you'll be going for 1 or two PRs every week, and going pretty damned intense on two out of those 3 days.

If after adding the 2 extra compounds you dont make progress as much as youd like, do HIIT on the recovery day instead of steady state.

I was surprised at how tough the program is tbh, and like you i love the high volume stuff. Just play it by ear, you know your limits better than me


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 2 - Day 3 (Workout A)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
10
10
10

*2) Pullup Death Circuit (Performed x3) @ BW (2:00 RI)
*1 x Regular
1 x Regular + 7sec Iso @ top of rep
1 x Regular + 7sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
1 x Regular + 7sec Iso @ almost bottom on positive portion (135 degrees)
1 x Regular + 7sec negative portion
* 
3) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
10
10
10*

4) Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 26KG / 57.2lbs DB (2:00 RI) *- PR*
*3 (Per Arm)
**3 (Per Arm)*
*3* *(Per Arm)*

5) Shrugs @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*16*
* 16

*6) Skullcrushers @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14
*
*Core Work

*Reverse Crunches - 1x30

(0:30 RI)

Side Planks - 1x30sec Per Side

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg


***


Fucking awesome workout today. Few things to note:

- Upped the intensity of the Pullup Death Circuit by changing the Iso and Neg parts from 5sec to 7sec.

- Because i dont want to push the leg work too far due to my back, i upped the intensity of those movements by changing from a 1:45 RI to 1:30 RI.

- I got first PR on this program with Unilateral Overhead Presses.

- I got the warmups, workout, and warmdown done in exactly an hour.

All in all i couldnt have pushed myself further, and im pretty damned pleased with that. Fucking knackered now though.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 5, 2008)

Very good workout, Gaz!

I like how DB exercises translate into better BB exercises.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 5, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Very good workout, Gaz!
> 
> I like how DB exercises translate into better BB exercises.



Thanks DOMS 

Yeah, i know what you mean! I remember when i had a crack at Barbell bench, the weight i was using on DBs was like a walk in the park!

Trouble is very few - if any - of my friends really go to the gym, and i dont trust anybody i dont know to be in control of a barbell above my neck, so i dont really have a spot to see how far i can actually go.


----------



## katt (Apr 6, 2008)

7 seconds on the chins..  that would burn!  Especially on the last negative... ouch! 

How do you like those skullcrushers??  I know we do them, but I can't do very much weight before my tri's give out completely.


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

Truely excellent work Gaz.  As katt stated, those chins are back shreddingly mad.  7 seconds!!???  You must have been shaking like a constipated geriatric on speed on the iso's.

Good job on the PR.  Texas here I come.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Truely excellent work Gaz.  As katt stated, those chins are back shreddingly mad.  7 seconds!!???  You must have been shaking like a constipated geriatric on speed on the iso's.



wow, i don't know if i could do a second set of those...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 3 - Day 1 (Workout B)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10
* 
2) Unilateral Bench Press @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)*

3) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:45 RI)
*10
10
10

*4) Bent Over Rows @ x1 60KG / 132lbs BB (1:45 RI)*
5**
5*
*5
5
5
*
5) Machine Calve Raises @ 60KG / 132lbs (1:00 RI)
*20*
* 20
*
6) Preacher Curls @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)*
14
14**

Core

*Crunches - 1x50

30sec RI

Superman- 1x45sec


*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Anally raped this workout and never called it back.

Everything was easy as hell, i dunno if i was just pumped up or what, but nothing slowed me down - the deads were smooth, the rows felt light...i wasnt particuarly tired at the end.

The toughest thing was the bench, heavy one armed bench always kills me, though.

Thinking this week my PR is gonna be on bent rows. Havent done them in a while, think im gonna give the bench rows a rest for a bit.

So yeah, good day in the gym.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

katt said:


> 7 seconds on the chins..  that would burn!  Especially on the last negative... ouch!
> 
> How do you like those skullcrushers??  I know we do them, but I can't do very much weight before my tri's give out completely.



I wont lie, it did burn like hell, haha. The worst part is the Isos...you're just shaking like you're having a fit.

Skullcrushers are pretty fun, i get the same thing as you - i dont think the elbows are meant to take that much force on them like that.

Fun to finish with, though! I like supersetting them with curls if my ego feels to the need to see my arms with a pump


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Truely excellent work Gaz.  As katt stated, those chins are back shreddingly mad.  7 seconds!!???  You must have been shaking like a constipated geriatric on speed on the iso's.
> 
> Good job on the PR.  Texas here I come.



LOL, i didnt read this before replying to Katt's comment - and i wrote out i was shaking like a geriatric and then deleted it! For some reason i didnt want to overstep that line, but you sir have no shame 

And thanks, that workout was great fun 

You're gonna enjoy texas methinks!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 8, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> wow, i don't know if i could do a second set of those...



Don't sell yourself short - if a hack like me can do them, you can at least give it a shot 

Try em out, they're quite fun. Im just glad i didnt go for 8 seconds like i was gonna


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 3 - Day 2 (Workout A)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
6
6

*2) Pullup Death Circuit (Performed x2) @ BW (1:30 RI)
*1 x Regular
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ top of rep
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ middle of rep on positive portion (90 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec Iso @ almost bottom on positive portion (135 degrees)
1 x Regular + 5sec negative portion
* 
3) Single Arm Negative Chinups @ BW
*1 (Per Arm)

* 4) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
6
6*

5) Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6 (Per Arm)
6 **(Per Arm)*

6) Shrugs @ x2 34KG / 74.8lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*16*
* 16

*7) Machine Triceps Press @ 80KG / 176lbs (1:00 RI)*
30
30
*
8) Wrist Curls @ 30KG / 66lbs BB (1:00 RI)
*20
20

*9) Pinch Grip Holds @ x3 5KG / 11lbs Plates (1:00 RI)
*15sec (Per Arm)
15sec (Per Arm)
*
*Core Work

*Crunches - 1x50

(0:30 RI)

Planks - 1x45sec

*Cardio

*Swimming (Breast Stroke) @ Constant Low Intensity
*14 Lengths

***

*Phew, not bad really. Was pretty pleased. Somewhat proved how ludicrous isolation exercises are when i tricep pressed my bodyweight for 30 reps. How in gods name anybody gets any sort of intensity going when you can acheive that sort of level is beyond me.

Compounds ftw, i guess .

But yeah, great workout! Grip was tough as fuck aswell.


----------



## Pylon (Apr 10, 2008)




----------



## nadirmg (Apr 10, 2008)

hey gaz, i'm curious what your goals are.  is your high-volume workout routine going to hinder hypertrophy if you're trying to build mass?

strong w/o.  AND swimming after all that?  dammmmmm.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Swimming (Breast Stroke) @ Constant Low Intensity 14 Lengths



Breast stroke huh  Yeah, that'll give you a CV workout eh? 

Seriously though, that looked mad. I do like the look of the Romanians, i havent' done those in a while.

So, hows things in the land of Gaz? You snowed under with work and that?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

Pylon said:


>



Wheres the "bow" smilie...

 Thanks man. Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> hey gaz, i'm curious what your goals are.  is your high-volume workout routine going to hinder hypertrophy if you're trying to build mass?
> 
> strong w/o.  AND swimming after all that?  dammmmmm.



Primary goal right now, as always, is rehabilitation for my back. Working towards the point where i can start to include both high intensity and high volume and high frequency leg training. Right now im sticking to fullbody splits because if i tried a whole 4-6 movement leg session itd put my injury back a whole year. Ditto for high intensity.

Other than that, keeping my fitness at a good level for when i start Muay Thai back up after the holidays, for this program strength gains are the main focus, but i usually gain muscle on whatever program i do as long as my diet is 1 calorie in surplus .

Thing is i dont really consider this program high volume by any stretch of the imagination. The 5x5 session is getting there, but a lot lower than i used to. Mr Goob gets much the same thing .

And thanks  workout felt good today.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Breast stroke huh  Yeah, that'll give you a CV workout eh?
> 
> Seriously though, that looked mad. I do like the look of the Romanians, i havent' done those in a while.
> 
> So, hows things in the land of Gaz? You snowed under with work and that?



Haha, its like that thread in Sexual Health about looking at boobs. Certainly gets MY heartrate up 

Thanks, though! Workouts are good lately. I like the flexability this program gives you. RDLs feel really strong atm. This weight is gonna be raised soon methinks.

Things are pretty good on the whole! I have about...9 assignments left to do by a week tomorrow (yikes, only just realized its that much!!). Everything is okay though, really . How are you?


----------



## goob (Apr 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Primary goal right now, as always, is rehabilitation for my back. Working towards the point where i can start to include both high intensity and high volume and high frequency leg training. Right now im sticking to fullbody splits because if i tried a whole 4-6 movement leg session itd put my injury back a whole year. Ditto for high intensity.
> 
> Other than that, keeping my fitness at a good level for when i start Muay Thai back up after the holidays, for this program strength gains are the main focus, but i usually gain muscle on whatever program i do as long as my diet is 1 calorie in surplus .
> 
> ...


 
Indeed good sir.

If this is you only at semi-fit state, your going to blow everyone out of the water at full fitness.  Here i was thinking I had _almost_ comparable lifts in some areas, only to realise you are operating injured.....

Still, chinups of destiny are nuts, that workout is excellent stuff, brutal and with more volume than a 'feeders conevntion'.

BTW, Texas is fun.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2008)

goob said:


> Indeed good sir.


 
Hells yes! 



goob said:


> If this is you only at semi-fit state, your going to blow everyone out of the water at full fitness.  Here i was thinking I had _almost_ comparable lifts in some areas, only to realise you are operating injured.....



My upper lifts are getting back to where they should be (slowly) but i've gotta take more care with legs for obvious reasons.

I actually think that when my back is fully healed and im up to full speed with my leg training, that im actually gonna be waaay stronger with those lifts than i was before.

I've had a second chance to let my legs catch up with my upper body after the newbie mistake of not training them very much all those years ago when i started out.

Im shooting for a 400lb Deadlift in 2 years time. Whether thats acheivable i dunno, but im sure as hell gonna try. At my current weight thatd be over 2x BW, lol.

I got 300lbs before as a PR. Im thinking a year to get back up to speed, and a year to push it into overdrive 



goob said:


> Still, chinups of destiny are nuts, that workout is excellent stuff, brutal and with more volume than a 'feeders conevntion'.



Thanks man  i am enjoying these workouts a hell of a lot right now just cos of the total variety of the different days yknow?



goob said:


> BTW, Texas is fun.



Damned right it is! You think you're gonna make some good gains off it?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 11, 2008)

I've been noticing i'm getting DOMS every tuesday on Texas.

5x5 for a few movements doesn't SEEM hard in the gym, but goddamn it's certainly doing something in the way of microtrauma.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, its like that thread in Sexual Health about looking at boobs. Certainly gets MY heartrate up
> 
> Thanks, though! Workouts are good lately. I like the flexability this program gives you. RDLs feel really strong atm. This weight is gonna be raised soon methinks.
> 
> Things are pretty good on the whole! I have about...9 assignments left to do by a week tomorrow (yikes, only just realized its that much!!). Everything is okay though, really . How are you?



 Boobies ... lol

9 assignments huh?? Christ - that's alot. Deadlines are good though, focuses the attention! 

Im fine thanks! Really really busy for like the next 6 months with courses and that, but just trying not to get overwhelmed with everything. I can only do one thing at a time, so i've just got to concentrate on doing something, finishing it and moving on to the next thing. Easier said than done though eh?

Oh, and i really admire that you've got a 2 year goal there too for deads. I think thats really cool that you're in it for the long haul and you're not scared to look that far ahead and think about what you want to achieve in the long term. Very few people do that so good on you 

Imagine how massive you'll be by then though 



Gazhole said:


> 5x5 for a few movements doesn't SEEM hard in the gym, but goddamn it's certainly doing something in the way of microtrauma.


----------



## goob (Apr 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I've been noticing i'm getting DOMS every tuesday on Texas.
> 
> 5x5 for a few movements doesn't SEEM hard in the gym, but goddamn it's certainly doing something in the way of microtrauma.


 
Duly noted.  I found this was the same with one of my workouts in Witch's program, - the Front squat/ Hang Clean combo + Face pulls & SA pulls.

I always got DOMS after that one.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 11, 2008)

your new Texas Method workouts are coming along quite nicely in here dude. that pullup circuit is nuts! sounds very intriguing to me though.

I was wondering though, and this could be a really dumb question, but how come on isolation movements people seem to be able to lift more than on compounds? I mean, when you do a compound lift you are recruiting more muscles, using more muscles, you would think you could lift more. just thought I'd throw that out there, see what kind of response I get.

also, how are things going?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Boobies ... lol
> 
> 9 assignments huh?? Christ - that's alot. Deadlines are good though, focuses the attention!



Tell me about it. Its getting really tight now. I have 5 or 6 days to finish all 9...thats not a good thing, hahahaha. I only have to get 40% to keep passing so i should be fine. As long as i hand SOMETHING in they cant fail me outright.



SamEaston said:


> Im fine thanks! Really really busy for like the next 6 months with courses and that, but just trying not to get overwhelmed with everything. I can only do one thing at a time, so i've just got to concentrate on doing something, finishing it and moving on to the next thing. Easier said than done though eh?



I know the feeling. What courses are you going on? Anything interesting? I find its easier to sift through the hellish work if its actually something you somewhat enjoy.



SamEaston said:


> Oh, and i really admire that you've got a 2 year goal there too for deads. I think thats really cool that you're in it for the long haul and you're not scared to look that far ahead and think about what you want to achieve in the long term. Very few people do that so good on you
> 
> Imagine how massive you'll be by then though




Haha, thanks  the 400lb dead was my goal before my injury, but im way behind after that, lol. It was a 1 year goal, and now its two. Sigh! Things seem to be going alright though (touch wood) so hopefully ill at least be lifting something decent, if not 400.

As for being massive, meh, we'll see. Student diets are great. Im surprised im keeping in the shape im in now to be honest with you!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

goob said:


> Duly noted.  I found this was the same with one of my workouts in Witch's program, - the Front squat/ Hang Clean combo + Face pulls & SA pulls.
> 
> I always got DOMS after that one.



Lol, that does some brutal :-S

Throwing in explosive lifts with regular things pounds you into the gym floor.

Makes me wonder if an explosive lift/tempo'd lift superset would be an interesting idea


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> your new Texas Method workouts are coming along quite nicely in here dude. that pullup circuit is nuts! sounds very intriguing to me though.



Thanks dude! Yeah, its been pretty fun so far. Got to make my bent over row PR today aswell! Give the pullup circuit a try, its great fun. Just do as many circuits as you can with a 1:00 RI or something. Not bad for a one off fitness trial, lol.



Scarface30 said:


> I was wondering though, and this could be a really dumb question, but how come on isolation movements people seem to be able to lift more than on compounds? I mean, when you do a compound lift you are recruiting more muscles, using more muscles, you would think you could lift more. just thought I'd throw that out there, see what kind of response I get.



Mostly it's because of the relatively smaller ROM. If theyre machine exercises, most of the weight is stabilised by the machine so its easier.

Look at calve raises - very small ROM. Shrugs - very small. Curls - people cheat. Lat pulldowns - people can anchor themselves to the machine, lean back, jump off the seat at the end. Triceps press - smaller ROM than dips, less stabilization needed...

Though not as much muscle is used in the movements, isolation movements use less muscle, so theyre less tiring, so you have more energy to lift. It's a double edged sword.

I know people who can do loads of isolations, but give them a compound and they suck. But, i've never seen somebody who rocks at compound movements who can't kick ass at isolations. They might not be the best at them because they just dont do them very often, but they're still relatively good at them.



Scarface30 said:


> also, how are things going?



Things are fair to middling, man, lol. Loads of work and stuff to do. Ordered some shit off the net thats taking forever to get here - pissing me off a tad.

Nothing major though, on the whole life is pretty great 

You?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 12, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*The Texas Method Easter **- Week 3 - Day 3 (Workout B)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
10
10
10
* 
2) Unilateral Floor Press @ x1 34KG / 74.8lbs DB (2:00 RI)*
3 (Per Arm)
3 **(Per Arm)
**3 (Per Arm)*

3) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*10
10
10

*4) Bent Over Rows @ x1 75KG / 165lbs BB (2:00 RI) - *PR*
* 3**
3*
*3
*
5) Machine Calve Raises @ 200KG / 440lbs (1:00 RI)
*14*
* 14
*
6) Hammer Preacher Curls @ x1 12KG / 26.4lbs DB (1:00 RI)*
14 (Per Arm)
14 (Per Arm)**

Core

*V-Ups- 1x30

30sec RI

Side Planks - 1x30sec (Per Side)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Phew. Tough one today. Feel beat up now, but i was pumped up to hell once i got going up untill i was halfway home, haha.

Got a gigantic PR on machine calve raises, i have no idea what my previous 14 rep weight was but im guessing around 100KG in which case i have doubled it.

The point is that im not counting it because like me and Scar are talking about in here atm, isolations and machine movements expecially, are a load of bullhockey.

For freeweight calve raises i can do something like 80KG for 14 reps. Ridiculous!!

Anyways, bent over rows PR is the one im really pleased about, so thats cool. Was a tough lift, my traps are killing me already. Floor press was a welcome change also, dont usually go that heavy on them so stabilizers got a pounding.

Going back to uni tomorrow, and with all this hellish work every fucking second i enjoyed letting off steam today.

Noich.


----------



## goob (Apr 12, 2008)

Holy fook.  Awesome workout mr hole. Those bent over rows are rocking, really impressed with this.  DB RDL's also looking particuarly good.

Nice work my son.

Back to uni, back to beer.....


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I know the feeling. What courses are you going on? Anything interesting? I find its easier to sift through the hellish work if its actually something you somewhat enjoy.
> 
> Haha, thanks  the 400lb dead was my goal before my injury, but im way behind after that, lol. It was a 1 year goal, and now its two. Sigh! Things seem to be going alright though (touch wood) so hopefully ill at least be lifting something decent, if not 400.
> 
> As for being massive, meh, we'll see. Student diets are great. Im surprised im keeping in the shape im in now to be honest with you!



Yes, i remember counting up the marks from coursework, hoping i'd done enough to scrape a pass, but not too much to have stopped me going out partying 

Im going on an advanced 'Molecular Basis of Bacterial Infection' course in 4 weeks then a management course a few weeks after that, both of which will be pretty intense but a great learning experience nontheless. 

I see now that you're running a bit behind with your dead goal, but still keeping it in mind as a long term goal will still help you achieve it i reckon. Mind you, im glad you're taking it a bit easier with the deads since the injury. Just imagine if you hadn't been injured and doing major damage with a much heavier weight ... oooh ... *shudders* it doesn't bear thinking about. 

Student diets are like whatever you can find in your (or someone elses) fridge/cupboard/shelve/bin. I remember discovering one of my favourite snacks to this day after coming home pissed from a night out and raking through the cupboards. Everyone in my halls had a toastie machine, korma sauce or something like that. Im telling you, Korma sauce on a toastie is a piece of heaven  

But for every ko-stie (geddit??) there've been times (hard times) when after spending your last pound on beverages, you have none left for anything out the chippy, and you have to make do with a skanky tin of peas or whatever else was on special offer at the supermarket that week. Ahhh, happy days 

Oh and those are just monstrous BB rows mate. Goobs not the only one who's impressed


----------



## fufu (Apr 12, 2008)

how is the MT going?


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 12, 2008)

nice work, gaz!  you've gotta be cleaing 4000 cals easy to be doing these kinda workouts.  have you taken any pictures since you've recovered from the injury (i think i remember reading something about an injury at some point)?


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 13, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice work, gaz!  you've gotta be cleaing 4000 cals easy to be doing these kinda workouts.  have you taken any pictures since you've recovered from the injury (i think i remember reading something about an injury at some point)?



Yeah, it was wankers elbow wasn't it?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 13, 2008)

superb workout Gaz. that is one helluva bentover row PR

thanks for answering my question. that was kind of what I was thinking, smaller ROM and more muscles = more energy = faster fatigue, but I just wanted to see for sure. makes complete sense. funny too because you see all these guys in the gym doing 3 or 4 curl variations then going to the hamstring curl machine or whatever...complete waste of time in my opinion! that WAS me way back like 3 years ago, but I've grown wise lol.

things aren't going bad here. studying for exams now. only 2 more weeks...but still no job. I got a new graphics card the other day, sold my old one and took money I had from Christmas and put it towards a pretty darn good one...Gears of War is now even better! lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy fook.  Awesome workout mr hole. Those bent over rows are rocking, really impressed with this.  DB RDL's also looking particuarly good.
> 
> Nice work my son.



Thanks man  the RDLs are getting easier every time. All this leg work is making my quads look awesome too. 3x a week FTW!

Yup, back to uni, all unpacked, and i have two large speakers on my desk and a sub under it blasting teh metul.

Its good to be home.

I also have a new half-stack for me geetar.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yes, i remember counting up the marks from coursework, hoping i'd done enough to scrape a pass, but not too much to have stopped me going out partying



Lol  somehow that isnt a stretch of the imagination to believe! Haha.



SamEaston said:


> Im going on an advanced 'Molecular Basis of Bacterial Infection' course in 4 weeks then a management course a few weeks after that, both of which will be pretty intense but a great learning experience nontheless.



Yikes, sounds tough. I like that sorta stuff too, though. I really liked the Microbiol part of the course this year. It's the first assignment im handing in (today, woot!) do those courses give you qualifications?



SamEaston said:


> I see now that you're running a bit behind with your dead goal, but still keeping it in mind as a long term goal will still help you achieve it i reckon. Mind you, im glad you're taking it a bit easier with the deads since the injury. Just imagine if you hadn't been injured and doing major damage with a much heavier weight ... oooh ... *shudders* it doesn't bear thinking about.



Im sure ill get it eventually, i mean...im still not at peak performance. Things niggle every once in a while and bring me back down to earth. Its my shoulder at the moment actually :-S

I do wonder how far i would have come this year, but in one respect this has taught me to be careful. It was gonna happen sooner or later, and im somewhat glad it happened at the START of a streak rather than the end.



SamEaston said:


> Student diets are like whatever you can find in your (or someone elses) fridge/cupboard/shelve/bin. I remember discovering one of my favourite snacks to this day after coming home pissed from a night out and raking through the cupboards. Everyone in my halls had a toastie machine, korma sauce or something like that. Im telling you, Korma sauce on a toastie is a piece of heaven



I love toasties...i really fancy one now that you've said it .

Its not all bad though, last night i made a lush bbq-style sauce and slopped it on some rice for a snack:

5tbsp Honey
4tbsp Lee + Perrin's Worchester Sauce
4tbsp Tomato Ketchup
1tbsp Lemon Juice
Pinch salt
Pinch pepper
Pinch mixed herbs

Warm it in the microwave for a minute before eating. Its awesome. I've had it on chicken, rice, and im gonna try it out as a dip for some potato wedges soon. Got the recipe of my girlfriend, we cooked bbq chicken wings the other night and they were amazing!



SamEaston said:


> But for every ko-stie (geddit??) there've been times (hard times) when after spending your last pound on beverages, you have none left for anything out the chippy, and you have to make do with a skanky tin of peas or whatever else was on special offer at the supermarket that week. Ahhh, happy days



My "fall back" is pasta covered with tomato soup. Makes a surprisingly good pasta sauce that...



SamEaston said:


> Oh and those are just monstrous BB rows mate. Goobs not the only one who's impressed



Thanks Sam  It was 5lbs off my BW so i was damned pleased too!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

fufu said:


> how is the MT going?



Havent been at it for a month, the classes are in Cardiff, lol. Should be starting back up this week or next week though. It was going great before i broke up for the holidays. Apart from being kneed in the face mind you


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> nice work, gaz!  you've gotta be cleaing 4000 cals easy to be doing these kinda workouts.  have you taken any pictures since you've recovered from the injury (i think i remember reading something about an injury at some point)?



Thanks Nad! 

I honestly dont count calories any more, lol. Im clearing 4-5 meals a day though, so its ENOUGH i guess, haha.

Erm, if you go back a few pages i posted some pictures a little while ago actually. They're not great, but they'll do i guess!

And yeah, despite the awful rumors Sam is spreading, it was a back injury. Pulled it out doing 1 legged squats


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Yeah, it was wankers elbow wasn't it?



Oi! Lol


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> superb workout Gaz. that is one helluva bentover row PR



Thanks Scar! It killed me, haha. Fun though 



Scarface30 said:


> thanks for answering my question. that was kind of what I was thinking, smaller ROM and more muscles = more energy = faster fatigue, but I just wanted to see for sure. makes complete sense. funny too because you see all these guys in the gym doing 3 or 4 curl variations then going to the hamstring curl machine or whatever...complete waste of time in my opinion! that WAS me way back like 3 years ago, but I've grown wise lol.



No problems!

And yeah, i know what you mean. Its really no wonder these guys are in the gym for 3 straight hours. Id never get tired just doing machine isolations. EVER.

Just be glad you learned the proper way to do things, and you're making good progress now  



Scarface30 said:


> things aren't going bad here. studying for exams now. only 2 more weeks...but still no job. I got a new graphics card the other day, sold my old one and took money I had from Christmas and put it towards a pretty darn good one...Gears of War is now even better! lol




Nice 

What Gfx card was it?


----------



## fufu (Apr 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Havent been at it for a month, the classes are in Cardiff, lol. Should be starting back up this week or next week though. It was going great before i broke up for the holidays. Apart from being kneed in the face mind you



that sucks

is it you being at home/school not allowing you?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

fufu said:


> that sucks
> 
> is it you being at home/school not allowing you?



Its only cos when its term-time and im in University i live in Cardiff where the gym is, but when its the holidays i live at home about 30 mins in the car away. Plus i'd have to pay a membership for a gym id be going to once a week, lol

Just annoying. Theres nowhere really in my home town that does it. At least none worth joining just for the short times im there. Its a catch 22


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2008)

Ah I see you don't count calories either. It's too hardcore for me too. I base everything on educated guesses. Student life for the win, eh?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 14, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Ah I see you don't count calories either. It's too hardcore for me too. I base everything on educated guesses. Student life for the win, eh?



Nah, i did it for a while and sorta figured out what foods and how much of those foods it takes a day without counting.

Its not accurate, but if im putting on too much weight ill cut a small meal out, and the opposite for the other way.

Its just way too much time, lol.

Students rock 

Hows things anyway?


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 14, 2008)

Not much has changed for me really. Busy period with lots of tests ATM.

Trainingwise, my body seems to have lost the ability to gain or lose more than a few pounds. Strength keeps going up, but my bodyfatpercentage and lean body mass are fairly consistent.  I'm good at deadlifting though, hit 320x8 a few weeks ago. 

I see you're easing back into lower body training. How's your back holding up?


----------



## goob (Apr 14, 2008)

Yeah, screw calorie counting.  Too anal for slackers like us


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Not much has changed for me really. Busy period with lots of tests ATM.



Tests are the last thing you want when you're on a period 

But seriously, i know the feeling, lol. How long till you're done with them?



Witchblade said:


> Trainingwise, my body seems to have lost the ability to gain or lose more than a few pounds. Strength keeps going up, but my bodyfatpercentage and lean body mass are fairly consistent.  I'm good at deadlifting though, hit 320x8 a few weeks ago.



Maybe time for a drastic training change or food increase? Sometimes it seems like i go for long periods of time with no size increase, then it all comes at once. Perhaps you're just due some size? Stick it out and see what happens 

And damn, thats really fucking impressive DLing  good stuff! How are your other lifts looking?



Witchblade said:


> I see you're easing back into lower body training. How's your back holding up?



Yeah, slowly but surely! Touch wood its holding up pretty well right now. The odd twinge or two but nothing major. Coming up to a year now, so fingers crossed its fine from here on out.

Gonna increase intensity on leg work every program. Though one advantage i've found from doing legs 3x a week for the last 6+ months - i can now do pistols like you wouldnt believe, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah, screw calorie counting.  Too anal for slackers like us



TOO anal?

You take that back, theres no such thing and you KNOW it!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Sweet - i've got 5000 posts now.

Been working on uni stuff today, finished 4 assignments and i've been at it almost solid since 2:00pm. Its now almost 9:00pm. I've taken about 2 hours break through that at various times.

Im knackered.

This week is hellish, still have 4 assignments left to do by friday, but im going down to Swansea for a Magic: The Gathering convention on the weekend with one of my mates down there to chill out.

Shall be going to the gym sat + sun, so i can keep this week JUST for work. Need to get this work done, im too knackered to workout atm anyways.

And yeah, yeah - Magic The Gathering makes me a nerd, but fuck it. I play guitar and lift weights to balance that side of me out


----------



## lucifuge (Apr 15, 2008)

great work on the rows Gaz.


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sweet - i've got 5000 posts now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 15, 2008)

Is that a cock im wielding!?


----------



## goob (Apr 15, 2008)

It's a 'wand' from ollivander's of daigon alley. It 'chose' you, remember?

12" inches, 1 part Zambian truncheon, 1 part africano bell end.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 15, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> What Gfx card was it?



it is a GeForce 9600GT. pretty sweet, I didn't think it was going to fit (insert "that's what she said" line here..lol sorry) in my computer, but I managed.



Gazhole said:


> Is that a cock im wielding!?





that was my thought exactly...

oh, and that avi is funny as shit, lol


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 18, 2008)

Christ almighty - MY EYES 

Does anyone ever think that if Gaz and Goob were mates who lived in the same area, they'd be on the telly like some crazy double act, and we'd all be sitting back watching them, thinking 'Look at those daft bastards - what are they doing now??'

That's just the impression i get 

Hey, and thanks for the tomato-soup-over-pasta idea! To this day i've never tried that. My life is not yet complete


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 18, 2008)

it does look like a cock.  a black one with the pink tip of a dog's shlong.


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 19, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> it does look like a cock.  a black one with the pink tip of a dog's shlong.



*GASP*

I've not heard that word 'schlong' in ages. Must find a way to get it into my conversation today


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 19, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Tests are the last thing you want when you're on a period
> 
> But seriously, i know the feeling, lol. How long till you're done with them?


Haha, yeah. 

Got big ones coming up next monday and wednesday, then its 3 weeks of 'holidays' (read: learning) before this year's final exams.



> Maybe time for a drastic training change or food increase? Sometimes it seems like i go for long periods of time with no size increase, then it all comes at once. Perhaps you're just due some size? Stick it out and see what happens


Yeah, I'm trying out some new stuff. I want to cut, but I don't want to be cutting when I'm doing/studying for tests so my calories end up at maintenance most of the time. Gym visits are irregular with all the tests so I can't bulk either.



> And damn, thats really fucking impressive DLing  good stuff! How are your other lifts looking?


Thanks. Bench 175x10, but fluctuating immensely; front squat 165 4x6; squat 145x17. My posterior chain totally fucking owns my quads...



> Gonna increase intensity on leg work every program. Though one advantage i've found from doing legs 3x a week for the last 6+ months - i can now do pistols like you wouldnt believe, lol.


Hehe, pistols are cool. They're frigging nasty to do for high reps though.


----------



## goob (Apr 19, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Christ almighty - MY EYES
> 
> Does anyone ever think that if Gaz and Goob were mates who lived in the same area, they'd be on the telly like some crazy double act, and we'd all be sitting back watching them, thinking 'Look at those daft bastards - what are they doing now??'
> 
> ...


 
 You just know that we'd be the funniest thing you've ever seen on TV.  

Would be like a stand up version of Jackass, but with style.

Tomato soup and pasta works well.  Add some cheddar, basil and oregano, and it's top notch.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 21, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Christ almighty - MY EYES
> 
> Does anyone ever think that if Gaz and Goob were mates who lived in the same area, they'd be on the telly like some crazy double act, and we'd all be sitting back watching them, thinking 'Look at those daft bastards - what are they doing now??'



I'd have to say, that would be quite the show. with the occasional cameo from Witch with his Dutch cuties and Amsterdam chronic of course, lol.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 21, 2008)

I will add my Witchcraft to the mix.

In my right hand I have magic wands, you must all pick one.






Now I will enhance your wands with my magic powder.





Finally it is time to enter the realm of love.





May you find peace.


----------



## JailHouse (Apr 21, 2008)

ill take pic #1, then #2 shortly after


----------



## SamEaston (Apr 22, 2008)

I was gonna say I'll bring my broomstick, but i'd be flying without one


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Lol, you guys are crazy .

Been busy as hell lately, after that stupidly hard week of work i went to swansea for the weekend and that was awesome.

Have taken something like nearly two weeks off from training now though, so im gonna be getting back into it today hopefully.

Will be starting a variation on texas to continue the program i was doing with great results over the holidays.

This will be a 4 day a week fullbody split using the texas method. Bring it on.

Shall post it when im finished.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Texas Method 4x Week Fullbody Fuckathon **- Workout A (Day 1)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10
* 
2) Bench Press @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:45 RI)*
5
5
5
5
5

* 3) Good Mornings @ x1 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:45 RI)
*10
10
10

*4) Pushups @ BW + 25KG / 55lbs Plate (1:45 RI)
* 5
5
5
5
5*
*
Core

*Crunches - 1x50

30sec RI

Glute Bridge - 1x60sec

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Good session! First one on this new program. Well, its not really a new program and more a variation on Texas tbh.

So yeah, this was Hams and Horizontal Push day. The others are Quads and Horizontal Pull, then the same sort of split for Vertical upper body movements. Its a 4 day a week split with 3 different setxrep setups from the texas method, so its gonna be a fun program.

Because the frequency is upped a little, ive taken the overall volume per session down a little to compensate.

One of the weeks is going to have two volume days...which is actually this week ive just realised, hahaha


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Noiiicccee!!!!!!!

So texas was'nt hard enough for you?  Had to make it even tougher, and add in an extra day huh?

Great pushups!!!!  They are killer!  As always, leading the way.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Noiiicccee!!!!!!!
> 
> So texas was'nt hard enough for you?  Had to make it even tougher, and add in an extra day huh?
> 
> Great pushups!!!!  They are killer!  As always, leading the way.



Well we've still got that "who can make the toughest program/workout" thing going on  lol.

Gonna be adding HIIT once a week if i can hack it 

But yeah, thanks man  i was really pleased with the pushups...i've got DOMS in my chest and front delts already!


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Well we've still got that "who can make the toughest program/workout" thing going on  lol.
> 
> Gonna be adding HIIT once a week if i can hack it
> 
> But yeah, thanks man  i was really pleased with the pushups...i've got DOMS in my chest and front delts already!


 
...I almost forgot about that. "Total destruction" will have to be a once a year workout, the way the bar is being raised.....

The HIIT - try sprints, they have improved my cardio and conditioning MAJORLY, in a real short time.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> ...I almost forgot about that.   "Total destruction" will have to be a once a year workout, the way the bar is being raised.....



We should set aside a week sometime in the summer and just do some sort of ridiculous workout to end this.

Its so on.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> We should set aside a week sometime in the summer and just do some sort of ridiculous workout to end this.
> 
> Its so on.


 

Hell yeah.  We need a catch name.  In fact, we could make it a competition for anyone that wanted to enter by making a thread.

It's actually a great idea.  

Rules: One week, to do the maddest, most insane workout ever concieved.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Hell yeah.  We need a catch name.  In fact, we could make it a competition for anyone that wanted to enter by making a thread.
> 
> It's actually a great idea.
> 
> Rules: One week, to do the maddest, most insane workout ever concieved.



We should totally do that.

Rule #2 - Has to be within generally accepted time frame. No 3 hour workouts or 10 minute RIs.

Seeing as id probably only do the one workout in that week, it could be pretty damned insane.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> We should totally do that.
> 
> Rule #2 - Has to be within generally accepted time frame. No 3 hour workouts or 10 minute RIs.
> 
> Seeing as id probably only do the one workout in that week, it could be pretty damned insane.


 
Yeah, that's it.

Something like one hour.  Obviously, everyone pulls dfferent weights, so we would have to judge it on how hard it looked to do.  So we'd need everyone to list their 3 rep maxes etc.. to kick off.

Some sort of points for RI's, exersice choice and order, volume etc....


This could be ledgendary.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

Categories?

Like points for time taken (lowest > highest), total number of sets/reps, average intensity, variety of movement types, bonuses for advanced techniques like supersets/trisets/dropsets and any other crazy shit you can imagine...

I like the idea of this! 

There will need to be a strongly worded disclaimer and a notification to next of kin...


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Categories?
> 
> Like points for time taken (lowest > highest), total number of sets/reps, average intensity, variety of movement types, bonuses for advanced techniques like supersets/trisets/dropsets and any other crazy shit you can imagine...
> 
> ...


 
Do you think we will get many takers on this?  

I think there will be some interest, and the competition will be strong, thinking of the likes of fufu and DOMS has some crazy moments too.  Question is......who's brave enough?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> Do you think we will get many takers on this?
> 
> I think there will be some interest, and the competition will be strong, thinking of the likes of fufu and DOMS has some crazy moments too.  Question is......who's brave enough?



I think we could get some interest going for it if we work out the details.

I mean, the "Improvement Challenge" threads are always popular here, the thing about all this fitness stuff is that these people love a challenge! Shit i know i do.

Should we rate by points like, have it judged, or just literally rank the workouts in each category and assign points for 1st, 2nd, 3rd, etc in each category?

I think the latter would be easier tbh.


----------



## goob (Apr 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I think we could get some interest going for it if we work out the details.
> 
> I mean, the "Improvement Challenge" threads are always popular here, the thing about all this fitness stuff is that these people love a challenge! Shit i know i do.
> 
> ...


 
Sounds good.  Pick a date, maybe in a month or two, advertise it in a thread a few weeks before.  Work out the details in the meantime.

I just hope people are honest.  We need a disclaimer, urging people not too lie.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

I'm in.  I've done some really crazy shit over the years.  8 and a half minute workout, anyone?  I've got other stuff up my sleeve, too.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

goob said:


> I just hope people are honest.  We need a disclaimer, urging people not too lie.



Then maybe we should limit it to people that have been here at least six months?


----------



## katt (Apr 23, 2008)

gals included??? I'm totally in..  only if you'll let me   

Also it should be limited to peeps not on anabolics.. I mean you could do a crazy ass workout one day and come back the next and do it all over again with no problem..

Ya know????


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 23, 2008)

I would consider it...I'd need some time to think of something crazy though...


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

katt said:


> gals included??? I'm totally in..  only if you'll let me



Hell no.  You'd make me look bad. 



katt said:


> Also it should be limited to peeps not on anabolics.. I mean you could do a crazy ass workout one day and come back the next and do it all over again with no problem..
> 
> Ya know????



I agree 100%.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I would consider it...I'd need some time to think of something crazy though...



Good!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Agree with the steroids thing 

And awesome you lot are interested! Katt - of course gals are allowed 

This is gonna be crazy.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

So i have absolutely killer DOMS all over thismorning, i havent hit the hams that hard in a long while, and the combination of two heavy horizontal pushes that are very similar has wrecked me, lol.

Thats all well and good.

Got a tad lower back pain, so i may have to drop the good mornings. I felt it yesterday a little, but today its tender. It may just be DOMS but it doesnt feel like it.

Anybody want to suggest some alternatives?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Rules for Total Destruction Workout 2008 (So Far):

#1 - You have one week in which to perform and post your entry for the total destruction workout.

#2 -  Everybody is eligible to enter, the only exception is people on gear. Sorry, but you have an unfair advantage.

#3 - You must have been here at least 6 months to enter. If you havent, get a member who has to vouch for you and its all cool.

#4 - Workouts will be ranked in each of the 5 categories.

*Time Taken -* Ranked in ascending order, so the lower the time the better.
*
Total Volume* - The higher the number of sets, the better.

*Average Intensity *- The average intensity of your workout in RM will be calculated. The more intense (lower RMs) the better.

*Variety Of Movements - *You'll get a point for each different movement type you use. Repeats arent counted. I.e. If your first movement is a lower pull you'll get two points, if your second is a lower push youll get one point for the push part. If your next movement is a lower unilateral push where the other was bilateral, you'll get another point etc etc. Highest total points ranks higher. 

The variety of movements will be judged on:

Upper/Lower
Push/Pull
Horizontal/Vertical (For Upper Body)
Unilateral/Bilateral
Compound/Isolation

Any disputes will be settled using ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net

*Advanced Techniques - *You'll get points for each extra technique you employ in the workout, and repeats are counted. So if you use three supersets, youll get three points. They will be given point values according to difficulty. Ie. Supersets are worth 1 point, trisets are worth 2 points, giant sets 3 points, dropsets 4 points etc etc. Highest number of points ranks higher.

#5 - A 1st place ranking in a category will yield 8 points, down to an 8th place ranking which yields 1 point. The overall winner will be the person who amassed the highest total number of points in this manner. The points used in determining the ranking for each category do not count towards your overall win. This makes the maximum number of points available 40.

#6 - The "Advanced Techniques" Category will be judged and tallied by an independent adjudicator because its somewhat subjective. This will be somebody who doesnt enter the competition, who has been here a long time and can be trusted. (If you want the job, ask!)

#7 - Don't lie about your workout. This is a competition of self-improvement and strength of character! The winner will be awarded the title "Total Destruction Workout Champion 2008". If you lie and win it, i hope you can live with yourself and your ill-gotten meaningless internet award. You cunt.

#8 - Though these workouts are supposed to be pretty brutal in nature, please don't sacrifice your health and wellbeing for it. Theres nothing more important than staying injury free and in good health. When designing your workouts keep in mind that they probably don't fit into your current program, and that its just a friendly competition on this forum so don't take it too far for gods sake. 

IronMagazine and IronMagazineForums will not accept any liability for any injury or sickness resulting from competing in this event. The Total Destruction Workout competition is in no way affiliated with IronMagazine or IronmagazineForums, and is a completely optional service provided by the forum members. In entering yourself as a competitor in this event you are agreeing to this disclaimer, and that you do so under no obligation. Please check with your physician before entering into this or any other intense physical activity. Please notify your next of kin if you intend to go for the win.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Rules for Total Destruction Workout 2008 (So Far):
> 
> #1 - You have one week in which to perform and post your entry for the total destruction workout.
> 
> ...


 
Additions:

Extra catergory: "Tilt". This is for the independant adjudicator to add a number of points to balance out each person's total as they see fit. For example, if i did a few 50 rep sets of bw squats, its sure as hell a difficult thing to do, but itd mess up my average intensity somewhat without adding a great deal to the volume category. So a tilt could be given to give me a few extra points. The tilt category adds directly onto your OVERALL points total. The maximum tilt is 4 points.

Additional note to the "Advanced Techniques" category: It is completely up to the independent adjudicator how many points they award for each technique, just so long as everyone is awarded the same points for the same technique.

Submissions: To make it easier to judge, when you submit your workout make a small summary of the following:

Total Time:
Total Sets:
Advanced Techniques used: 

Make sure your workout is laid out clearly, any info that isnt there wont be taken into account ya bums.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2008)

looks like you've created a monster!!...



Gazhole said:


> #7 - Don't lie about your workout. This is a competition of self-improvement and strength of character! The winner will be awarded the title "Total Destruction Workout Champion 2008". If you lie and win it, i hope you can live with yourself and your ill-gotten meaningless internet award. You cunt.





if they do lie...may God have mercy on their soul...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 24, 2008)

an alternate to GMs... maybe hyperextensions?? I know they are practically the same movement, but they seem a little less strenuous on the back, in my opinion.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> an alternate to GMs... maybe hyperextensions?? I know they are practically the same movement, but they seem a little less strenuous on the back, in my opinion.



Not a bad idea, i was either thinking them or Single Leg RDLs...hmm...


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

So this comp will be based on 1 week - 7 days.   Just one workout is judged right, or is it the combination of the week?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> So this comp will be based on 1 week - 7 days.   Just one workout is judged right, or is it the combination of the week?



Just the one workout. The week time period is just so that people can do it when they have time, lol. If i set it for one day only even i would miss it, haha.

Are you in?


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Just the one workout. The week time period is just so that people can do it when they have time, lol. If i set it for one day only even i would miss it, haha.
> 
> Are you in?



I'm am *so* in....

This is gonna be good.....


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> I'm am *so* in....
> 
> This is gonna be good.....



Awesome 

Its gonna be a painful week afterwards!


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

ok - one more question - on the time...   is it including or excluding your pre/post stretching time?  I think that's it


----------



## thewicked (Apr 24, 2008)

lol good luck with that comp guys.. holy hell just reading what's required to enter has me sweating like a whore in church! I think I'll pass on this one.. i get smoked in my weight class as it is in competing..i don't need to get my e-ass kicked as well HAHA


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

katt said:


> ok - one more question - on the time...   is it including or excluding your pre/post stretching time?  I think that's it



Totally excluding. I dont want people rushing their warmups/warmdowns just to get a few extra points.

Safety first!


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

thewicked said:


> lol good luck with that comp guys.. holy hell just reading what's required to enter has me sweating like a whore in church! I think I'll pass on this one.. i get smoked in my weight class as it is in competing..i don't need to get my e-ass kicked as well HAHA



It's not about absolute poundage.  It's about how crazy the workout is for that person.  Otherwise, it'd just be a lifting comp.

Hey Gaz, you lazy bastard, come up with the complete rules and start a thread in the journals for it.

Oh, and goob and I bandied some ideas about it in his journal.  Go give it a read.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Fuck me, I need to make sure to read every page of your journal.


----------



## Witchblade (Apr 24, 2008)

1A curls 1RM
1B kickback 1RM
1C calf raise 1RM
etc etc

Volume: low-medium, intensity: highest possible, advanced techniques: +10 points, time: extremely low, variety: very high. 

I win. 

On a more serious note, try this: 20 rep squat set @ 8RM, followed immediately by a 400 yard sprint. I double dare you.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> It's not about absolute poundage.  It's about how crazy the workout is for that person.  Otherwise, it'd just be a lifting comp.
> 
> Hey Gaz, you lazy bastard, come up with the complete rules and start a thread in the journals for it.
> 
> Oh, and goob and I bandied some ideas about it in his journal.  Go give it a read.



Just read now, gonna add some extra rules right now in fact!

Should be a thread popping up in the journals section before this time tomorrow 

So ya think you can win?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> 1A curls 1RM
> 1B kickback 1RM
> 1C calf raise 1RM
> etc etc
> ...



Just for you im adding another category for volume, one for reps one for sets. No 1RM rule-manipulation for you, mr .


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> So ya think you can win?



I'm just hoping to get Most Valuable Fluffer.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Fuck me, I need to make sure to read every page of your journal.





I have no idea how so much gets posted in here...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 24, 2008)

Rules for Total Destruction Workout 2008 (So Far):

#1 - You have one week in which to perform and post your entry for the total destruction workout.

#2 - Everybody is eligible to enter, the only exception is people on gear. Sorry, but you have an unfair advantage.

#3 - You must have been here at least 6 months to enter. If you havent, get a member who has to vouch for you and its all cool.

#4 - Workouts will be ranked in each of the following categories.

*Time Taken -* Ranked in ascending order, so the lower the time the better. This does not include the time taken for proper warming up or warming down. Safety first!

*Total Volume (Sets)* - The higher the number of sets, the better.

*Total Volume (Reps) - *The higher the number of reps performed, the better.

*Average Intensity *- The average intensity of your workout in RM will be calculated. The more intense (lower RMs) the better.

*Variety Of Movements - *You'll get a point for each different movement type you use. Repeats arent counted. I.e. If your first movement is a lower pull you'll get two points, if your second is a lower push youll get one point for the push part. If your next movement is a lower unilateral push where the other was bilateral, you'll get another point etc etc. Highest total points ranks higher. 

The variety of movements will be judged on:

Upper/Lower
Push/Pull
Horizontal/Vertical (For Upper Body)
Unilateral/Bilateral
Compound/Isolation

Any disputes will be settled using ExRx (Exercise Prescription) on the Net

*Advanced Techniques - *You'll get points for each extra technique you employ in the workout, and repeats are counted. So if you use three supersets, youll get three points. They will be given point values according to difficulty. Ie. Supersets are worth 1 point, trisets are worth 2 points, giant sets 3 points, dropsets 4 points etc etc. Highest number of points ranks higher.

*Tilt* - This is for the independent adjudicator to add a number of points to balance out each person's total as they see fit. For example, if i did a few 50 rep sets of BW squats, its sure as hell a difficult thing to do, but it'd mess up my average intensity somewhat without adding a great deal to the volume category. So a tilt could be given to give me a few extra points. The tilt category adds directly onto your OVERALL points total. The maximum tilt is 4 points.

#5 - A 1st place ranking in a category will yield 8 points, down to an 8th place ranking which yields 1 point. The overall winner will be the person who amassed the highest total number of points in this manner. The points used in determining the ranking for each category do not count towards your overall win. 

#6 - The "Advanced Techniques" Category will be judged and tallied by an independent adjudicator because its somewhat subjective. This will be somebody who doesnt enter the competition, who has been here a long time and can be trusted. (If you want the job, ask!)

It is completely up to the independent adjudicator how many points they award for each technique, just so long as everyone is awarded the same points for the same technique.

#7 - Don't lie about your workout. This is a competition of self-improvement and strength of character! The winner will be awarded the title "Total Destruction Workout Champion 2008". If you lie and win it, i hope you can live with yourself and your ill-gotten meaningless internet award. You cunt.

#8 - Though these workouts are supposed to be pretty brutal in nature, please don't sacrifice your health and wellbeing for it. Theres nothing more important than staying injury free and in good health. When designing your workouts keep in mind that they probably don't fit into your current program, and that its just a friendly competition on this forum so don't take it too far for gods sake. 

#9 - To make it easier to judge, when you submit your workout make a small summary of the following:

*  Total Time:
 Total Sets:
Total Reps:
 Advanced Techniques used: 
* 
 Make sure your workout is laid out clearly, any info that isnt there wont be taken into account, ya bums.


IronMagazine and IronMagazineForums will not accept any liability for any injury or sickness resulting from competing in this event. The Total Destruction Workout competition is in no way affiliated with IronMagazine or IronmagazineForums, and is a completely optional service provided by the forum members. In entering yourself as a competitor in this event you are agreeing to this disclaimer, and that you do so under no obligation. Please check with your physician before entering into this or any other intense physical activity. Please notify your next of kin if you intend to go for the win.


----------



## the other half (Apr 24, 2008)

is there gonna be an award for "TDW 2008" best spotter. cause i sure in hell am not gonna do this. just think how miserable our house hold would be.
katt:
"honey, while you are up, will you get me some water."
toh:
im not up! what you see is my spirit floating away to be in a better, more peaceful and sane place. get your own fucking water!!!!!"


----------



## katt (Apr 24, 2008)

the other half said:


> is there gonna be an award for "TDW 2008" best spotter. cause i sure in hell am not gonna do this. just think how miserable our house hold would be.
> katt:
> "honey, while you are up, will you get me some water."
> toh:
> im not up! what you see is my spirit floating away to be in a better, more peaceful and sane place. get your own fucking water!!!!!"


----------



## DOMS (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

With talk like that, OH, you're gonna get her so angry she'll run away with a victory because of the 100,000 points she'll get for using you as a barbell. Thats an advanced technique if i ever saw one!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

Just updated my blog with my third program template - Escalating Density Training.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Texas Method 4x Week Fullbody Fuckathon **- Workout B (Day 2)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB (1:30 RI)*
6
6
* 
2) 3-Finger Pullups @ BW (1:30 RI)*
6
6

* 3) Unilateral Leg Press (1:30 RI) - Testing 10RM Weight
*1x10 (Per Leg) @ 40KG / 88lbs
1x10 (Per Leg) @ 50KG / 110lbs
1x10 (Per Leg) @ 70KG / 154lbs

*4) Lat Pulldowns @ 80KG / 176lbs (1:30 RI)
* 6
6*

5) Calve Raises @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs (1:00 RI) *- PR*
*20*
*20

*6) Monkey Hangs @ BW (0:45 RI)
*30sec / 4 Fingers
20sec / 3 Fingers
10sec / 2 Fingers
** 
Core

*Crunches - 1x30 @ BW + 6KG

30sec RI

Saxon Side Bends - 1x12 (Per Side) @ BW + 4KG

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Awesome workout for a recovery session, lol. I did EVERYTHING in exactly an hour! Weird.

Notes:

* Goblet Squats felt great. No problems there.

* 3-Finger Pullups are pullups but only using 3 fingers on each hand. They are tough!

* Really enjoyed Unilateral Leg Press, is only the first time i've done it ever so i was pretty happy with the weight i managed really. My leg numbers suck anyways, lol. From the way the different loads felt im putting my 10RM at 65KG / 143lbs for the one leg version.

* PR on freeweight Calve Raises. Awesome 

* Monkey Hangs felt weak today, may just be down to the layoff and the 3-Finger Pullups so i guess ill work back up to it eventually. Oddly enough, the 2 Fingers Monkey Hangs were the only ones i felt comfortable with...

* Decided to do some weighted core work today, first time in years, lol. Was alright. I like a bit of variety to be honest.

All in all an enjoyable and productive session


----------



## the other half (Apr 25, 2008)

i think that at the end of the contest, we should each take someone else workout and try it and see in comparison how hard their workout was.
cause we all know what our strong points are. and that is what we will probably base our workout on. so to try someone else, it could be alot harder than the one we wrote for ourselves.


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Very solid yet again mr hole.

3 finger pullups on 6 reps????? Thats pretty hard stuff. You could probably crush a coconut with one hand.



			
				oh said:
			
		

> i think that at the end of the contest, we should each take someone else workout and try it and see in comparison how hard their workout was.
> cause we all know what our strong points are. and that is what we will probably base our workout on. so to try someone else, it could be alot harder than the one we wrote for ourselves.


 
This is a pretty good idea. Going to think of a barbaric evil, hell-hath-no-fury effort for mine.

There's one idea that a lot of people probably could not do.  One that I have used a few occasions before:  20 minute HIT (minimum rest - 10 secs between sets/ 30 between exersices) followed by a 4 mile (outdoor)run in under 30 mins.  Total time- 50 mins.  A real Destroyer.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

goob said:


> Very solid yet again mr hole.
> 
> 3 finger pullups on 6 reps????? Thats pretty hard stuff. You could probably crush a coconut with one hand.



Thanks man 

Yeah, the pullups were pretty fun...maybe next time ill try some 2 or 1 finger pullups, lol.

Annoyingly though, my crushing grip is still not up to par. Can't get much further with CoC #1 than i have done so far. Its surprisingly hard!


----------



## goob (Apr 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man
> 
> Yeah, the pullups were pretty fun...maybe next time ill try some 2 or 1 finger pullups, lol.
> 
> Annoyingly though, my crushing grip is still not up to par. *Can't get much further with CoC #1 than i have done so far. Its surprisingly hard*!


 

 No need to say more...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

Shut up


----------



## fufu (Apr 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Rules for Total Destruction Workout 2008 (So Far):
> 
> #1 - You have one week in which to perform and post your entry for the total destruction workout.
> 
> ...



shite!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 25, 2008)

fufu said:


> shite!



In a good way?


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 25, 2008)

great workout man I can't imagine pullups with 3 fingers! I used to do them with only 4, just didn't wrap my thumb around the bar and those were tough!



fufu said:


> shite!



shitin' out pancakes after the total destruction workout...


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great workout man I can't imagine pullups with 3 fingers! I used to do them with only 4, just didn't wrap my thumb around the bar and those were tough!




Thanks dude! I had a go of 2 finger pullups when i got home and i got about 3 of them, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Texas Method Fullbody Fuckathon **- Workout C (Day 3)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
10
10
10
* 
2) Weighted Dips @ BW + 30KG / 66lbs (2:00 RI) *- PR*
* 3
3
3

* 3) Unilateral Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*10 (Per Leg)
10 (Per Leg)
10 (Per Leg)

*4) Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs (2:00 RI) *- PR*
* 3 (Per Arm)
**3 (Per Arm)
**3 (Per Arm)*
* 
Core

*Crunches - 1x50 @ BW + 8KG *- PR*

30sec RI

Supermans - 1x45sec

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Well...3 PRs in a session aint bad i guess.

Notes:

* Think i could have actually gone heavier on the dips, but i was using my backpack and my shoulders were killing from the straps digging in. Luckily though, had a chat with Dave, the gym owner, and he'd actually ordered a dip belt to arrive before the end of the week. Next time, its gonna be HEAVY.

* Unilateral RDLs were really tough, the weight was fine but the form is really weird, haha. Its gonna take a few sessions to get back into them methinks, havent done them for a long time after all.

***

So yeah...im pretty pleased with this workout, got it all done in about an hour so that was awesome. Gonna go again tomorrow for the next volume workout.

Gonna go to Muay Thai this week, maybe. Not sure yet.


----------



## countryboy (Apr 29, 2008)

WOW!  Great job on the PR's ...


----------



## thewicked (Apr 29, 2008)

3 ringer pullups?

remind me to stay the hell outta your reach...i'd be happy to do one ASSISTED pull up..let alone one with 3 fingers HAHA that's pretty badass man.


----------



## goob (Apr 29, 2008)

Holy fook!  30kg weighted dips????? And yet you think you could go heavier??????

as always, very, very strong stuff.  I think along with fufu, you are in the favourites for TD2008.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

countryboy said:


> WOW!  Great job on the PR's ...



Thanks dude 

How you doing?

Training going well?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

thewicked said:


> 3 ringer pullups?
> 
> remind me to stay the hell outta your reach...i'd be happy to do one ASSISTED pull up..let alone one with 3 fingers HAHA that's pretty badass man.



Lol 

Thanks bro. I really like working on my grip a lot, i wrote an article on it in fact thats in my blog and the training forum.

One of the things i do are monkey hangs where you hang from overhead bars with 4, 3, then 2 fingers. It seems to work! I did a few 2 finger pullups the other day, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy fook!  30kg weighted dips????? And yet you think you could go heavier??????
> 
> as always, very, very strong stuff.  I think along with fufu, you are in the favourites for TD2008.



Thanks man 

Yeah, with the dips im sure i could have gone 5-10KG heavier but i dont think i couldve fit that much in my backpack anyway, if i did the thing would have probably fallen apart, and my shoulders have friction burns/burst blood vessels all over them from just 30, lol.

Hopefully by next time that dip belt will have arrived in the gym, so ill try bump it up a notch 

Think im gonna do weighted pullups today so im really curious to see how much i can do on those.

And i dunno about being a favourite, lol. We have some crazy mofos on this site, you being one of the craziest . Im cooking up something pretty special though i must say .


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Texas Method Fullbody Fuckathon **- Workout D (Day 1)
*
1) Goblet Squats @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
10
10
10
* 
2) Bent Over Rows @ 70KG / 154lbs (1:45 RI)
* 5
5
5
5
5

* 3) Unilateral Leg Press @ 65KG / 143lbs (1:45 RI)
*10 (Per Leg)
10 (Per Leg)
10 (Per Leg)

*4) Unilateral Bench Rows @ x1 30KG / 66lbs (1:45 RI)
*5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
**5 (Per Arm)
*
*Cardio

*20 Mins Heavy Bag work
- General combinations for fitness.
- Worked on left hooks + all RH kicks.

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Phew. Very tough session today, especially since i did 3 PRs just yesterday, lol. Worked out alright though, didnt miss anything.

I replaced Core with some Bag Work today, but from now on im gonna bring both back into the Volume and Recovery days of Texas, leaving the Strength day without either.

Cutting down to three fullbody workouts a week, i knew id never manage four, haha. The added cardio is my way of compensating . Going back to Thai on Friday so thats gonna be really fucking brutal.

Thank god i have tomorrow off.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 30, 2008)

great couple of sessions in here Gaz Texas Method seems to be treating you nicely, especially with those PRs!

is the heavy bag in your gym? I wish I had access to a heavy bag, my dad has one but it is not hung up right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 30, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great couple of sessions in here Gaz Texas Method seems to be treating you nicely, especially with those PRs!
> 
> is the heavy bag in your gym? I wish I had access to a heavy bag, my dad has one but it is not hung up right now.



Thanks man, Texas is awesome 

And yeah, theres a few different rooms in the gym. One of them is the dojo, which has a full sized ring down the far end, then a matted area where you can hang heavy bags or speed bags and things.

I think theres space for 3 or 4 things, theres definitely at least 2 heavy bags in there. I was using on of the lighter heavy bags, lol.

Was only me in there today, i dont think i couldve hung the heavier one up on my own


----------



## countryboy (Apr 30, 2008)

Awesome workouts Gaz...


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 30, 2008)

+2 to what country boy said.  man i can't believe you're body isn't sounding like my old car used to sound when i pulled up to red lights *sputtersputtercoughsputter*

i can see why you're backing it down to 3 full-body workouts a week.  
anyways nice stuff, dude!


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys 

My glutes are still killing from unilateral RDLs though...


----------



## goob (May 1, 2008)

Holy fuck. Again.

Awesome BB rows, but the icing on the cake, the piece de resistance, the creme de la creme, the top of the pile, if you will,- is those unilateral leg presses.  Outstanding Mr hole.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man, Texas is awesome
> 
> And yeah, theres a few different rooms in the gym. One of them is the dojo, which has a full sized ring down the far end, then a matted area where you can hang heavy bags or speed bags and things.
> 
> ...



that's awesome that your gym has areas like that. that's why I can't wait until I have my own house, my home gym is going to be amazing!

lol, when I was younger I tried to hang up my dad's heavy bag - big mistake!


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

goob said:


> Holy fuck. Again.
> 
> Awesome BB rows, but the icing on the cake, the piece de resistance, the creme de la creme, the top of the pile, if you will,- is those unilateral leg presses.  Outstanding Mr hole.



Lol, thanks dude  im really pleased with how my numbers are looking right now. Obviously theres room for improvement, but they ARE improving, so its all good.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> that's awesome that your gym has areas like that. that's why I can't wait until I have my own house, my home gym is going to be amazing!
> 
> lol, when I was younger I tried to hang up my dad's heavy bag - big mistake!



Lol, totally - i cant wait for my own house too, one room is just gonna be the gym room \m/ gonna be awesome.

Will have to make a fair bit of cash, but i fucking plan to


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

*Cardio - Muay Thai*

So today was my first session of Thai in about a month and a half, so i was fully expecting to be destroyed - and destroyed i was.

*Warmup:

*Warmup today was a non-stop circuit, each exercise interspersed with 30sec running on the spot.

50x Pushups
50x Squat Thrusts
50x Alternate Lunges
50x Squats
50x Jump Squats
50x Alternate Jump Lunges

*Workout:
*
For the main workout we did 10x 3:00 rounds of pad work, with about 45sec - 1:00 rest intervals. But to be extra tough, Dave decided that we could put that wasted time during the RI to better use and practice our kicking technique. During each RI we had to do 30 roundhouse kicks on each leg and take what was left as rest.

Generous bastard.

Some rounds were simple things like jab/cross 4 punch combos, others were more complex combos including hooks and uppercuts and ducking, one round was 200 hook punches in 3:00, another one was a numbers round where he assigned combos to numbers 1-5 and called them out randomly...you get the idea.

*Warmdown:

*The cooldown was lots of static stretching that utilized help from your partner in some way.

***

So yeah, all in all it was an hour and a half of death. I was knackered and gasping for breath by round 3, dizzy by round 5, totally skipping all the kicks from then till round 7 when i got a second wind and went fucking crazy untill the end.

The guy i was training with said my right cross was damned strong even though i was obviously shot to fuck in the conditioning department, so i was happy with that.

Fucking tired now though.


----------



## goob (May 2, 2008)

@ "Generous Bastard"

That is for lack of a better phrase spine meltingly brutal.  Got to remember that for my next circuit of deathTM (all rights reserved) workout.

Good job son.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2008)

goob said:


> @ "Generous Bastard"
> 
> That is for lack of a better phrase spine meltingly brutal.  Got to remember that for my next circuit of deathTM (all rights reserved) workout.
> 
> Good job son.



Haha, it really was that bad. For most of the main workout portion the style i was using was less Muay Thai and more Drunken Boxing. My stance was all over the place because i was just so fucking beat.

When we switched pads and gloves Dave came round and was laughing because i was so dead. I made the mistake of telling him the other day that i hadnt done any MA training for 6 weeks...



Lol, but yeah. Thanks man 

Funny thing is, as fucked as i am - im still going to the gym tomorrow morning


----------



## Scarface30 (May 4, 2008)

back into the Muy Thai swing of things...and it looks like you were put back into the frontlines! great stuff Gaz, I can only imagine how shot you'd be after a session like that


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Texas Method Fullbody Fuckathon **- Workout A (Day 2)
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)*
6
6
* 
2) Bench Press @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)
* 6
6

* 3) Unilateral Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6* *(Per Leg)
6 (Per Leg)

*4) Pushups @ BW + 20KG / 44lbs (1:30 RI)
*6
6

*5) Calve Raises @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs (1:00 RI)
*20
20

*6) Pinch Grip Holds @ x1 15KG / 33lbs Plate (0:30 RI)
*20sec (Per Arm)
20sec **(Per Arm)*
*20sec **(Per Arm)*

*Cardio
*
30 Mins Heavy Bag work (200lb bag)
- Short combinations for punching/kicking strength.
- Worked on right cross + all RH kicks.

*Core Work

*Crunches @ BW + 8KG / 17.6lbs - 1x50

30sec RI

Saxon Side Bends @ BW + 4KG / 8.8lbs - 1x16 Per Side

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Not bad for a recovery session. Im knackered still after muay thai, haha.

Wasnt that out of breath today in the bag work, was aching like hell at the end though. My hands were killing me too, lol. That 200lb bag is fucking tough shit.


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> back into the Muy Thai swing of things...and it looks like you were put back into the frontlines! great stuff Gaz, I can only imagine how shot you'd be after a session like that



VERY shot, lol. Thanks man 

Its a tough class, no doubt! Hoepfully after a few weeks ill be back up to speed though. My cardio usually improves pretty rapidly when i work at it


----------



## SamEaston (May 5, 2008)

Fuckathon is right, actually i like how you're doing a lower exercise, then an upper, then lower again. Maybe i should try that because recently i can feel my strength draining out of me during the course of my sessions. A wee rest would be nice!

How do you do the 1 leg RDL's? What do you do with the other leg? Is it like a Bulgarian-type setup?

So, what else is occuring??


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Fuckathon is right, actually i like how you're doing a lower exercise, then an upper, then lower again. Maybe i should try that because recently i can feel my strength draining out of me during the course of my sessions. A wee rest would be nice!
> 
> How do you do the 1 leg RDL's? What do you do with the other leg? Is it like a Bulgarian-type setup?
> 
> So, what else is occuring??




Yeah, i like alternating because you have more time to recover in each area. I hate being knackered for no reason, lol. Plus that way you get more metabolic activity going on because you're switching back and forth all the time.

For 1 leg RDLs, i keep the other leg slightly bent like a regular RDL, but move it with my torso so it ends up sticking out the back. Its more for balance than anything else really, lol.

Erm, nothing else is going on really. Nothing fun anyways! I have an essay on nuclear fusion and radiation to write by friday. Cant be bothered but its compulsary 

Other than that, today i have a really bad crick in my neck and am finding it tough as hell sitting up straight because of it. I hate this shit!


----------



## countryboy (May 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> ***
> 
> Not bad for a recovery session. Im knackered still after muay thai, haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

So i went to that costume party as Indiana Jones after all the suggestions. Was pretty fun, next time im SO going as a viking though.

Some pictures:






Indiana Jones + Lara Croft (AKA, Me and the Missus )





Me and a friend (Alex from Clockwork Orange)





Most of the people there. Not sure of the costumes, i know the dude in the suit was Superman/Clark Kent, and the girl on the far right was Marilyn Monroe.





I just really like this picture, lol


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Yeah!  Not bad for ANY session!!




Thanks man  this program is turning out awesome!


----------



## SamEaston (May 5, 2008)

Pics are tremendous Gaz!!

Why isn't your g/f dressed up though?? I love going to fancy dress parties - they're much better than normal parties 

Hope you had some booze ... help that ole neck of yours


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Pics are tremendous Gaz!!
> 
> Why isn't your g/f dressed up though?? I love going to fancy dress parties - they're much better than normal parties
> 
> Hope you had some booze ... help that ole neck of yours



 She was, she was Lara Croft:






We thought itd be fun to go as explorers together


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> She was, she was Lara Croft:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Looks like you had a good laugh. LOL at that distant gaze in the above photo, Indiana Jones you ain't, but nice try. 

Did you get to 'use' that whip later on.....


EDIT: Not a beer in sight? What sort of party was this?

Also, your girl has nice tits.  (I was going to dress it up, but hey ho, what's the point)


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

goob said:


> Looks like you had a good laugh.  LOL at that distant gaze in the above photo, Indiana Jones you ain't, but nice try.
> 
> Did you get to 'use' that whip later on.....



No, but im still hoping. Read: Begging .

Somebody commented that i was more Crocodile Dundee than Indiana Jones, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

goob said:


> EDIT: Not a beer in sight?  What sort of party was this?



The alcohol inventory for the party before it began:

2x 70cl Bottles Vodka
3x 35cl Bottles Vodka
6x Bottles Wine
18x Cans Strongbow
18x Cans Some Beer (Who gives a fuck about the brand. Its usually pisswater)
1x 70cl Bottle Rum
5x Bottles of some other generic crap women drink.

Bearing in mind that there were 20+ people, and half those people brought their own alcohol, there was a crapload left in the morning


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> No, but im still hoping. Read: Begging .
> 
> Somebody commented that i was more* Crocodile Dundee* than Indiana Jones, lol.


 
Gaz at the urinal in a bar:   "Thats not a cock,.... this is a cock"   

On second thoughts.......perhaps not.


----------



## goob (May 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> The alcohol inventory for the party before it began:
> 
> 2x 70cl Bottles Vodka
> 3x 35cl Bottles Vodka
> ...


 
Not bad.  

I guess you decided against the "punch of doom" option.  Y'know, create a crazy ass concoction of various alcohol, designed to look tastey but pack a hell of a punch. (Excuse the pun)  Also known as the leg spreader, once the girls start feeling it's effects.....


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2008)

goob said:


> Not bad.
> 
> I guess you decided against the "punch of doom" option.  Y'know, create a crazy ass concoction of various alcohol, designed to look tastey but pack a hell of a punch. (Excuse the pun)  Also known as the leg spreader, once the girls start feeling it's effects.....



There is a simple recipe i use for such occasions:

2 Parts Vodka.
2 Parts Scotch.
2 Parts Champagne.
4 Parts Rohypnol.


----------



## nadirmg (May 5, 2008)

man you and goob are nuts.  maybe once i get my life all back in order i'll have more time to spend at the gym.  on the other hand - i hate cardio.

do you have any 'actual' days of rest and not just active recovery days?


----------



## JailHouse (May 5, 2008)

Party looks fun.  I hope you got drunk and make a fool of your self. jk


----------



## Scarface30 (May 5, 2008)

great pics man. nice costumes for the both of you you shoulda had the Indiana Jones theme all set up and ready to play when you got to the party, lol.


----------



## the other half (May 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Indiana Jones + Lara Croft (AKA, Me and the Missus )
> 
> now i know where DOMS got his avatar from.


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> man you and goob are nuts.  maybe once i get my life all back in order i'll have more time to spend at the gym.  on the other hand - i hate cardio.
> 
> do you have any 'actual' days of rest and not just active recovery days?



Yup, 3 days a week on this program 

Gotta keep enough rest in there somehow, especially when you go for it in the gym.

I think im gonna have to take some time off this week. The crick in my neck is manifesting itself into my shoulder blade/upper back and its really fucking killing me today.

Havent got a clue what i've done. If it gets any worse ima have to go see my specialist again i think.

Hows things with you, man?


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Party looks fun.  I hope you got drunk and make a fool of your self. jk



Psh, i dont need beer for THAT


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> great pics man. nice costumes for the both of you you shoulda had the Indiana Jones theme all set up and ready to play when you got to the party, lol.



I tried to turn the house into a temple of doom but i just couldnt get a boulder on that short notice


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> now i know where DOMS got his avatar from.



 hehe!


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

Very ambivalent about this essay im writing.

On one hand i am really bored of writing an essay. Its annoying, id rather be outside walking around in the sun, but instead im stuck in here writing about something that i really dont think has much bearing on my final grade.

But on the other, im having to reel back what im writing because i totally love physics and if i let myself go for it, i would be here for days and go over the word count by about 5000.

It's a 2000 word essay, and i havent even finished one out of three sections and im at 1400 words. I have another part of this section to do, then two more, plus a conclusion!

Its gonna end up a lot longer. Fuck, physics is just killer. If i had the maths you bet id be doing this shit all the time. Stupid brain.


----------



## DOMS (May 6, 2008)

I've found that being good or bad at something has less to do with actual ability and more with mindset.

Or, as someone else once put it, "If you think you, you can.  If you think you can't, you can't.  Either way you're right."


----------



## Gazhole (May 6, 2008)

DOMS said:


> I've found that being good or bad at something has less to do with actual ability and more with mindset.
> 
> Or, as someone else once put it, "If you think you, you can.  If you think you can't, you can't.  Either way you're right."



Oh i can do maths, it just takes me about 3x longer than most other people. I have to work my arse off to do even relatively simple things. It's why im better at sciences that require less maths.

Im great at Biology, a little worse at Chemistry, and terrible at Physics because it just takes me far too long to work things out.

I can do it, im just not very good at it. I've taken course after course afer course to get better, but i just must not have that type of brain, lol.

I think i have more of a command over the english language rather than numbers and symbols.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 6, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Oh i can do maths, it just takes me about 3x longer than most other people. I have to work my arse off to do even relatively simple things. It's why im better at sciences that require less maths.
> 
> Im great at Biology, a little worse at Chemistry, and terrible at Physics because it just takes me far too long to work things out.
> 
> ...



I'm the exact same way, and to think I started off in engineering...you don't need to know how to do math/calculus for that right? HA!

that's the main reason why I dropped it because I find math such a hard topic to grasp. luckily I found a subject (geology) with absolutely no math or numbers (aside from the geological time scale) that I also am finding out that I was born to be a geologist! lol I just love the subject. 

sounds like you're doing the right thingn though, with your love of training and the physiology/anatomy and whatever else it is that goes along with it, you are definitely in the right field.

so how does it feel to be almost finished your first year of university?


----------



## countryboy (May 6, 2008)

Looks like a great time at the party...  

glad to see you getting the higher education...  something I didn't do, and am feeling the effects...


----------



## goob (May 6, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Looks like a great time at the party...
> 
> glad to see you getting the higher education... something I didn't do, and am feeling the effects...


 
I got a higher education...............then I came down when the effects wore off.


----------



## Witchblade (May 6, 2008)

I've seen a dozen pictures of you, Gaz, but I haven't seen your neutral face expression yet.


----------



## nadirmg (May 6, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I think i have more of a command over the english language rather than numbers and symbols.





i have to say your articles are really well written.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I'm the exact same way, and to think I started off in engineering...you don't need to know how to do math/calculus for that right? HA!
> 
> that's the main reason why I dropped it because I find math such a hard topic to grasp. luckily I found a subject (geology) with absolutely no math or numbers (aside from the geological time scale) that I also am finding out that I was born to be a geologist! lol I just love the subject.
> 
> ...



Thats really cool you found something you enjoy, it totally makes all the difference to whether you succeed, or even WANT to succeed, lol. What sort of job oppertunities are you looking at with it? You're still studying right?

And yeah, it is kinda weird that the first year is over already. Its gone waay too quickly yknow? Im just hoping that itll get better from now on. As much as ive enjoyed this year (well, the latter half anyways. hated it at first ) the course material hasnt been relevant since its a foundation year.

Next year we're starting on the actual Sports Biomedicine stuff so itll be what i wanna learn about.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

countryboy said:


> Looks like a great time at the party...
> 
> glad to see you getting the higher education...  something I didn't do, and am feeling the effects...



Yeah, it was a good laugh 

And dont worry, it took me a few years working to realise i needed to go. I really didnt want to at first. There were parts of working life that were better, but ive gotta plan for the future. I plan on being rich as fuck so i need to get started, haha.

What do you do for a living anyways, man?


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

goob said:


> I got a higher education...............then I came down when the effects wore off.



Lol


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> I've seen a dozen pictures of you, Gaz, but I haven't seen your neutral face expression yet.



Dude, i really dont think i have one, pulling stupid faces is my tic i think 

I even do it just sitting in my room on my own.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> i have to say your articles are really well written.



Thanks man 

I have one or two "Movement Spotlights" coming in the next week or two.


----------



## Gazhole (May 7, 2008)

Had to quit halfway through my workout today. The crick i had in my neck the other day had gone and there was absolutely no pain at all thismorning, so i went to the gym. Squats went fine, got a PR on Pullups, still no pain, did one rep of lat pulldowns and bam - a huge shooting pain in my right trap and my neck.

Now i cant turn my head to the right.

Training is suspended untill further notice.


----------



## the other half (May 7, 2008)

thats probably the best thing to do. maybe some day you will come up with a theory on how to get "huge" by just thinking about it, and not having to actually lift weights.

how cool would that be?????


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Very important message


----------



## goob (May 7, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Had to quit halfway through my workout today. The crick i had in my neck the other day had gone and there was absolutely no pain at all thismorning, so i went to the gym. Squats went fine, got a PR on Pullups, still no pain, did one rep of lat pulldowns and bam - a huge shooting pain in my right trap and my neck.
> 
> Now i cant turn my head to the right.
> 
> Training is suspended untill further notice.


 
That sucks.  Any ideas on what it is or how long you will be out for?  Just when you were blazing a trail, leaving us mortals in a bloody wake.

Is'nt that always the way.  Just goes to show we ain't all invincible...


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, it was a good laugh
> 
> ...
> 
> What do you do for a living anyways, man?



I guess my title now [this week] is:  "Senior Desktop IS Architect / Lead"

Which translates into "works with computers"...

I did it the hard way..  worked in mail room, basic PC stuff, desktop support team, then team lead (transferred company) server engineer, team lead, application support (MS Products), IS Architect... past 15 + years...

Mostly have (had) computer certs (MS, Compaq / HP, etc..)

.. but now I am stuck at the high end of the technical side, with no college to get me into the management side..  so basically just spinning my wheels the past couple of years.. 

It's all good though.. pays the bills.


----------



## countryboy (May 8, 2008)

*Injury*

..  sorry to hear about the injury.  Hope you have a speedy recovery!!


----------



## Scarface30 (May 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thats really cool you found something you enjoy, it totally makes all the difference to whether you succeed, or even WANT to succeed, lol. *What sort of job oppertunities are you looking at with it? You're still studying right?*
> 
> And yeah, it is kinda weird that the first year is over already. Its gone waay too quickly yknow? Im just hoping that itll get better from now on. As much as ive enjoyed this year (well, the latter half anyways. hated it at first ) the course material hasnt been relevant since its a foundation year.
> 
> Next year we're starting on the actual Sports Biomedicine stuff so itll be what i wanna learn about.



I am looking to get into the mining industry, perferably the mineral mining industry, NOT petroleum. something along the lines of exploration, that way I can travel the world, while still getting paid for it and doing what I like to do. 

and yes, I am still in school (finished for the year though) but still have 2 more years.

do you know what your plans are yet once you are finished school?


----------



## goob (May 8, 2008)

Hows the injury?  Update?


----------



## goob (May 12, 2008)

No sign of Gaz. I feel it's my duty to report recent events.

As per usual Gaz put maximal effort into his last workout.  In fact, on this occasion he surpased max effort, and went beyond the limit.

This resulted in him ripping a great hole in the space/ time continuim. He was sucked in, and saw things that would make the bravest of souls question their exsitence.

Babbling incoherently, the Welsh sheep shearer somehow found a way back and closed the tear.  (shown by the equation 2x3.578^cos-sin110)

However, doctors feel that it will be a long time before Gaz comes back to reality.  He seems to think that humans are the masters with the ape's as slaves!

What a fool.  Everyone knows that humans are a unitelligent slave race.  Makes me want to throw faeces at the very thought!

Anyway, I'm off to have a banana and pick fleas off my fur.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2008)

^ 

Good stuff 

Injury is still bad but getting better. May have to lay off training for a week or two to be sure. I've got exams and shit anyway so its not so bad.

Went home this weekend to chill out:







May be back and forth the next week or two, but ill try to keep up-to-date. The weather is awesome at the moment so im gonna try make the most of it 

How y'all doing?


----------



## soxmuscle (May 12, 2008)

^ You're not fooling anyone, you can't read


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> ^ You're not fooling anyone, you can't read



Okay, ya got me.

Underneath my Cthulhu Mythos novel is "Nibbly Pig goes to the Farm".

IM FUCKING TRYING DAMMIT.


----------



## goob (May 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Okay, ya got me.
> 
> Underneath my Cthulhu Mythos novel is "Nibbly Pig goes to the Farm".
> 
> IM FUCKING TRYING DAMMIT.


 
We saw the pop-ups from the photo.


----------



## Triple Threat (May 12, 2008)

The only thing missing from that picture is a beer.


----------



## Gazhole (May 12, 2008)

Triple Threat said:


> The only thing missing from that picture is a beer.



I really could've used one that day aswell actually 

I miss the damned dog already, too, lol.

He didn't like the fact that i moved 'his' chair (the wooden one) outside - kept sniffing it then running back to where it should be and sniffing there.

In the end i just gave in and sat in the other one .


----------



## fufu (May 12, 2008)

I am entering my latest workout in that competion thing of yours. I didn't plan on having it be the one but afterwards I thought it was pretty tough and I made some big goals so there it is.


----------



## DOMS (May 12, 2008)

Here's hoping that your recovery is speedy, Gaz!


The funny thing is that I was eying my Lovecraft book just two days ago.  Sadly, I don't have the time to read it.


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2008)

fufu said:


> I am entering my latest workout in that competion thing of yours. I didn't plan on having it be the one but afterwards I thought it was pretty tough and I made some big goals so there it is.



Nice 

Now that summer is coming up closer im gonna be posting the proper thread up at some point. Shouldnt be long now


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2008)

DOMS said:


> Here's hoping that your recovery is speedy, Gaz!
> 
> 
> The funny thing is that I was eying my Lovecraft book just two days ago.  Sadly, I don't have the time to read it.



Thanks DOMS 

I think its a pulled right trap, certainly feels that way.

Which book is it? I love the mythos. It always makes me half and half about whether its real or not


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the injury Gaz...


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2008)

katt said:


> Sorry to hear about the injury Gaz...



Thanks Katt 

Its not as bad as it was, but goddamn i was pissed off when i did it.


----------



## katt (May 13, 2008)

So.... does that take you out of the TD 2008????   

Not that I would want that to happen or anything ......


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2008)

katt said:


> So.... does that take you out of the TD 2008????
> 
> Not that I would want that to happen or anything ......



Lol, well i wasnt going to do that till the summer anyways, so theres still a good few weeks left .


----------



## nadirmg (May 14, 2008)

man, that sucks about the injury.  hope you have a quick recovery, gaz.  and good luck on exams too!


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> man, that sucks about the injury.  hope you have a quick recovery, gaz.  and good luck on exams too!



Thanks man, was just about to post about those


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

So i've got my Biology finals today. If you read this anywhere up to 2:30PM GMT cross your fingers for me. 2 hour exam starting at 12:30. 3 hours to go.

Wish me luck, y'all!


----------



## katt (May 20, 2008)

Good luck!


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

katt said:


> Good luck!



Thanks


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

So it didnt go diabolically.

I don't think i did amazingly, but i surely did enough to pass (40%+). I messed up a few little things i think, and i drew a blank on the question about sarcomeres, and also the question on glycolysis.

Can't think of anything else really THAT bad, so i guess we'll have to see.

Next up - Chemistry.


----------



## Witchblade (May 20, 2008)

Good luck with your finals. I just finished Dutch and Physics satisfactory. I got Biology and Chemistry this week too.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Good luck with your finals. I just finished Dutch and Physics satisfactory. I got Biology and Chemistry this week too.



Ah, we're in the same boat somewhat, lol. Good luck to you too, man 

So they've gone well so far?

Luckily we only had an essay for Physics rather than an exam. I don't think i could've stood an exam on it, haha.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

I don't mean to rub it in, but my finals are over 

I'm just playing, glad to see you're finishing the year up nicely.  My math teacher in high school would always tell us to "run through the finish line," and even though I didn't listen to him until after high school, the message came through.


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I don't mean to rub it in, but my finals are over







soxmuscle said:


> I'm just playing, glad to see you're finishing the year up nicely.  My math teacher in high school would always tell us to "run through the finish line," and even though I didn't listen to him until after high school, the message came through.



Yeah, im really glad the year is coming to an end, its been hectic as hell right from the get-go. Shit, this time last year the thought of university hadnt even entered my brain!

How did your finals go, man?


----------



## biggfly (May 20, 2008)

Finals??? Fuck I'm old...


----------



## yellowmoomba (May 20, 2008)

biggfly said:


> Finals??? Fuck I'm old...



  I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> How did your finals go, man?



I did fine, not bad enough to ruin my grades, not good enough to make them significantly better.

Ended with B+, B, B, B-, C+ and then a Passing in a pass/fail.  That's actually quite good for me.  Usually I'm spending to much time studying non-related school stuff...

Next semester I have a deal with my Dad that for every A, he'll give me $100 dollars and for every C, I owe him $50 dollars.. B's are a push.  I'm quite nervous about it, but in the back of my head I keep saying to myself "man, I could make $500 dollars just from grades this semester" which would definitely help. ya know..


----------



## goob (May 21, 2008)

Good work on the exams dude.

Hows the injury coming along?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2008)

soxmuscle said:


> I did fine, not bad enough to ruin my grades, not good enough to make them significantly better.
> 
> Ended with B+, B, B, B-, C+ and then a Passing in a pass/fail.  That's actually quite good for me.  Usually I'm spending to much time studying non-related school stuff...
> 
> Next semester I have a deal with my Dad that for every A, he'll give me $100 dollars and for every C, I owe him $50 dollars.. B's are a push.  I'm quite nervous about it, but in the back of my head I keep saying to myself "man, I could make $500 dollars just from grades this semester" which would definitely help. ya know..



Thats pretty awesome, good results .

I would do deals like that with my family, but they'd laugh me out of the house since they're already pretty much paying for everything, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2008)

goob said:


> Good work on the exams dude.
> 
> Hows the injury coming along?



Thanks man 

It doesnt hurt in normal stuff like walking and looking around, but when i do neck stretches it still kills a bit. Must have been a pretty bad pull .

Ive got a while till im gonna go back to training, so hopefully if i keep resting it and stretching it i wont need to get any treatment, lol.

How you doing, man?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2008)

So i got bored with no exercise last night so did this before i went to bed:

***

PUSHUPS (Rest Paused)
*20
10
5
5
5
3
2

Total = 50

*(NO RI)

SQUATS
*50

****

Wasnt much, but shit...i gots to do SUMMIT.


----------



## katt (May 22, 2008)

Hope that neck injury heals up soon..  I know I get a little grumpy when I can't get to the gym or workout for a few days..lol


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2008)

katt said:


> Hope that neck injury heals up soon..  I know I get a little grumpy when I can't get to the gym or workout for a few days..lol



If you're anything like me you'll bite peoples heads off at a moments notice, lol.

What i hate about it is the death of my appetite and the destruction of my sleeping patterns. It really throws my body a curveball when im not gyming.


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

What's the status of your injury?  How long before you're back to normal?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2008)

DOMS said:


> What's the status of your injury?  How long before you're back to normal?



Only painful when the muscle is stressed/stretched. Definitely getting better though.

Im gonna keep stretching and doing bits n pieces of BW work and im hoping to be back in action in 2 weeks.

Keep your fingers crossed, lol 

How you doing, Sir DOMS?


----------



## DOMS (May 22, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Only painful when the muscle is stressed/stretched. Definitely getting better though.
> 
> Im gonna keep stretching and doing bits n pieces of BW work and im hoping to be back in action in 2 weeks.
> 
> ...



Here's hoping!

Well, I'm still unemployed after 6 months.  But I'm doing enough websites to pay the bills.

My trading is going okay, too.  I'm still around $2000, which is where I started, after 6 trades (3 losses, 1 wash, and 2 wins).  The good thing is that every time I've lost money, there has been a clear, definitive, reason why.  So I'll never do that "thing" again.  It's only a matter of time before I can make money consistently.

My real problem is trying to do both Krav Maga and weight training.  I've yet to find a good balance.  I go to class 4 or 5 times a week.  I figure that I can do weights twice a week without messing up my classes too much.  But I'm still not sure where to fit them in.  I've considered doing prohoromones for a few weeks to raise my endurance.

As for my classes, I'm really doing a lot better there.  My striking strength, both punching and kicking, has gone up considerably.  Or so my training partners have told me.  My defense is also getting better by virtue of being quicker.  

The only downside is that I have a propensity for hurting my training partners.  I go hard and strong when I train, which results in the occasional actual hit.  Yesterday I hit my partner full across the face with a muy Thai pad.  We were doing 360 defense with the "attacker" wearing muy Thai pads on their forearms.  I did a one-two and he missed the two.  Wham.  He was okay with it and my instructor said that "This is Krav a Maga class, you're going to get hit."  On a side note, my partner, Rick, looks like Robert De Niro from Raging Bull.  I'm pretty sure he hits like him, too.


----------



## vortrit (May 22, 2008)

It's been awhile. I've been really busy with school myself, so I haven't been here much. I am still working out a lot though, and feel great, mostly.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2008)

So im still alive, barely.

Trap is healed up nicely (touch wood!) but my gym membership has been out for a few weeks, and since im going home in a week i didnt see the point in spending the bank's money.

I've been enjoying the month off for the free time, but no training is slowly driving me batshit fucking insane.

I've been doing my best in the flat, BW circuit training for the most part, some plyometrics, i've managed to progress to doing 8 pistol squats ATG, and have been using a small portable radiator as resistence for rows and floor pressing.

I've also taken up the CoC grippers again, and have started to work towards re-closing #1 3 or 4 times like i could before.

Thats pretty much it training-wise.

Erm, finals went well i think. Still waiting on the overall results for my foundation degree to see if im accepted onto the full 3 year program. Surprisingly, i was more confident about my Chem final once it was over than i was about my Biology one, and i've always found Biology easy and Chemistry difficult...


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2008)

Do you think you've lost much muscle with the lack of training?

Also, those pistols are a bitch, even to do one, so good job.  Good luck on the exam results, strangely I always found chemistry easier. Also more fun, throw any chemicals into a mix and see what happens when you add heat. (Usually not good)  Happy days.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2008)

goob said:


> Do you think you've lost much muscle with the lack of training?



Id say around 5lbs, and then made half that up at least in fat . Im surprised ive maintained the muscle and staved off fat as well as i have though. I dont look TOO bad, just not good.

Of course my girlfriend and normal people swear im insane when i say "dear god im skinny..." they dont understand 



goob said:


> Also, those pistols are a bitch, even to do one, so good job.



Thanks man, im pleased with the Pistols  its my new party trick, lol. Adding to my existing party trick of bench pressing people, armwrestling, and one armed pushups.



goob said:


> Good luck on the exam results, strangely I always found chemistry easier. Also more fun, throw any chemicals into a mix and see what happens when you add heat. (Usually not good)  Happy days.



Haha, i actually did that once as a kid. I had one of those child chemistry sets and i loved making up my own experiments as much as i enjoyed following the ones in the book.

One night while my parents were out and we had a babysitter, i decided it was my duty as a scientist to see what would happen if i mixed all the available powders and solutions together in one test tube. And shook it. With a solid stopper in it.

I got glass, acid, and fuck knows what range of salts in my eyes and the babysitter completely freaked out.

Such a good kid...


----------



## goob (Jun 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Id say around 5lbs, and then made half that up at least in fat . Im surprised ive maintained the muscle and staved off fat as well as i have though. I dont look TOO bad, just not good.
> 
> Of course my girlfriend and normal people swear im insane when i say "dear god im skinny..." they dont understand
> 
> ...


 

Haha, I lost count how many times I was sent up to the principal for mixing up chemicals when the teacher turned their back.  Once I threw everything I could find into a beaker filled with solution, the damn thing started foaming up really fast, so fast that it came out of the solution, covered the desk, then all over the floor, and just kept foaming.  The teacher went mad, class was stopped early  and I was made to clean it up.  Took an hour and a half and I got detention and a written warning to my folks.


----------



## Double D (Jun 9, 2008)

Hi, Just checking in.


----------



## SamEaston (Jun 15, 2008)

Hey Gaz - whats new??


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 1x14
Wall Retractions - 1x14
Kneeling Squats - 1x14
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x14

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x14 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x14 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x14 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x14 per arm per direction

*Workout A - Upper Unilateral

**TRISET x2
*1a) Unilateral Bench Press - 1x12 Per Arm @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
60sec RI
1b) Unilateral Supported Rows - 1x16 Per Arm @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
45sec RI
1c) Unilateral Hammer Curls - 1x20 Per Arm @ x1 12KG / 26.4lbs DB

2) Monkey Hangs
30sec @ 4 Fingers
45sec RI
20sec @ 3 Fingers
45sec RI
10sec @ 2 Fingers

*Cardio

*Swimming @ High Intensity
7x2 Lengths

*Core

*Crunches - 1x50

30sec RI

Superman - 1x30sec

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

From the time i started before the warmup, to the time i finished after the warmdown took an hour almost to the minute. The whole point of this program is to get my work capacity back up and the maintain a pretty low intensity going so i can gauge how well i hold up after a recent slew of injuries.

AKA - The back, the shoulder/trap, and today i twisted my ankle walking out of the gym which hurts a bit now.

I laugh at my annoying luck sometimes - my trap was fine untill the day i said "i think im gonna go back to the gym next week" at which point, it flares up again.

Go figure.

Anyways, went a bit hell bent for leather today, fitting all that into an hour, which was my intention. I was out of breath for pretty much the whole hour.

Metal!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 17, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey Gaz - whats new??



Hey Sam! 

Not much is up really, glad to be finished at uni for the year. Just waiting on final results, and the results from my finals (funny!).

Other that that ive been doing a lot of reading, but the fun kind. Instead of all science research i've been reading science fiction. Nerd!

How are you anyway?


----------



## Double D (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice workout, I am exhausted reading it.


----------



## JailHouse (Jun 17, 2008)

Nice uni work Gaz!  I started swimg to.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 2x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout A - Lower Push

*1) Split Squats - 3x12 Per Leg @ 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (90sec RI)

*SUPERSET x3
*2a) Goblet Squats - 1x10 @ x1 32KG / 70.4lbs DB
60sec RI
2b) Calve Raises - 1x20 @ x2 32KG / 70.4lbs DBs
45sec RI

3) Wrist Curls - 2x20 @ 30KG / 66lbs BB

*Cardio

*Swimming @ High Intensity
5x2 Lengths

*Core

*Cross Crunches - 1x30 Per Side

30sec RI

Plank - 1x45sec

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

That was thursday, took half an hour longer than it should of because i met a friend in there randomly and we were talking about heavy metal between exercises, lol. This happens every time i see him.

Finished up in about 90 minutes, so it wasnt that bad really.

Was also the first time ive done split squats in a LONG time, they were tough as hell but definitely enjoyable.

***

*Impromptu Bodyweight Session*

Well i've got a bit of a busy day today so im not gonna be able to get to the gym, so i decided to work on some bodyweight thingys.

Did a warmup and some chin/pull ups. About 10x each, then about 20 press ups followed by 35 crunches.

After that the work began!

Managed to get about 6 or 7 Pistols per leg, and was pretty confident.

Also got a set of 5 One Armed Pushups on each arm, though the last rep was very questionable, haha. Then did some sets of singles to work on technique, had a little problem with my right arm, but i think with practice ill get it right.

Then did some work on the Elbow Lever which is a new one for me, once i got the elbow position right after a few 5-10 second holds, i managed to get a 20 second hold or thereabouts and that felt very strong.

And voila - thats it for today. Not too bad. Still tough as hell, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2008)

Double D said:


> Nice workout, I am exhausted reading it.



Thanks man  was a good one!

Are you hanging around IM a bit more from now on then? Missed ya round here


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice uni work Gaz!  I started swimg to.



Cheers, bro! 

Unilateral work is great.

How tough is swimming when you really go for it, though? High Intensity swimming fucks you up.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

Great workout Gazaholic.  High intensity swimming?  You must be stone-cold nut job crazy.  I would end up drinking more than Oliver Reid if I tried HIIT in a pool.  Your mad.

As usual, the weights look awesome.


----------



## goob (Jun 21, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> * I started swimg to*.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 2x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Workout C - Upper Bilateral

**TRISET x2
*1a) Pullups - 1x12 @ BW
60sec RI
1b) Overhead Press - 1x16 @ x2 14KG / 30.8lbs DBs
45sec RI
1c) Overhead Tricep Extensions - 1x20 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
30sec RI

2) Static Holds - 2x30sec @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (60sec RI)

3) Elbow Levers - 3x10-15sec @ BW (45sec RI)

*Cardio

*Swimming @ High Intensity
5x2 Lengths

*Core

*Crunches - 1x50

30sec RI

Side Planks - 1x30sec per side

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

All in all took about 80 minutes today. I think it went pretty well! I wasnt expecting much because i was still knackered from yesterday, spent six hours painting my bedroom. Its surprisingly tiring. The boxes of books were a bitch to get out of there also.

Still, not too bad. Spent today writing a song with a fellow band member for a possible EP we're doing for fun. Then came home and set up a wireless router which actually works, for once.

Good day!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Great workout Gazaholic.  High intensity swimming?  You must be stone-cold nut job crazy.  I would end up drinking more than Oliver Reid if I tried HIIT in a pool.  Your mad.
> 
> As usual, the weights look awesome.



Lol, swimming high intensity is awesome, you should try it!

And thanks .

I just wanna get through this accumulation part, work capacity training is cool and all, but i wanna do some more texas method stuff, dammit!

How are you doing?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 24, 2008)

Nice pull-ups numbers man.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 25, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Nice pull-ups numbers man.



Thanks dude 

Hows things with you?


----------



## Witchblade (Jun 25, 2008)

Summer break, so I'm just chilling although I'm still too damn busy to actually chill. Things keep coming up.

Fitness wise, my cut starts today. I plan to cut to single digit bf%.


----------



## goob (Jun 25, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, swimming high intensity is awesome, you should try it!
> 
> And thanks .
> 
> ...


 
Yeah Texas is great.  It's addictive, I want to move onto crossfit for a while but this heavy ass weight stuff just won't release it's solid grip on me yet....


----------



## Double D (Jun 25, 2008)

Once you start crossfit you cannot turn back to the dark side!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

*The "I dont have a car right now" Bodyweight Session*

3x3 Single Armed Pushups Per Arm (60sec RI)

3x6 Pistol Squats Per Leg (60sec RI)

3x10sec L-Sits (45sec RI)

3x15sec Elbow Levers (45sec RI)


1x10 Pullups
30sec RI
1x10 Chinups


1x30 Push Ups
30sec RI
1x50 Crunches


Workout Time = 20 Minutes

***

Yeah, since i share a car with my Step Dad sometimes i dont have the means to get to a gym. Same thing happened last week, lol.

Anyway, good bodyweight session if you ask me. L-Sits are surprisingly difficult. Everything else was pretty swish though, im knackered as hell.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

Double D said:


> Once you start crossfit you cannot turn back to the dark side!





You are now known as Triple D (Darth Double D) .


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

goob said:


> Yeah Texas is great.  It's addictive, I want to move onto crossfit for a while but this heavy ass weight stuff just won't release it's solid grip on me yet....



I really do think Texas is one of the best protocols out there. Obviously there is now absolute best that you would do forever, but as individual training set ups go its gotta be in my top 3 with Westside and Escalating Density Training.

I've often wondered about crossfit, i think the sheer volume would fry me.


----------



## Double D (Jun 26, 2008)

Dude I train 5 days a week, Mon-Fri. By Thursday and Friday I hurt pretty damn bad. It does take a toll on the system. I run the really hard crossfits for 6 weeks then I just do straight running for a week then back on. Its very demanding and isnt for the weak!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 26, 2008)

I think id enjoy the challenge, my fitness levels are pretty damned good when im back up to speed, and i always find high volume fun.

Maybe ill give it a try at some point during the summer, id basically have my entire summer training plan written up with this addition, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 3, 2008)

Been incredibly busy lately with friends coming home and stuff, been ages since i hung out with them so ive been making the most of that.

Training has been on and off lately, including many many pullups, one armed pushups, and the other day a session where i did 4 movements with a 6x14 (0:45sec RI) rep range which totally killed me.

I was fired up to the hilt or id never have handled that ridiculous volume, haha. I guess non-steady training left me with a reserve of anger and energy.

Anyways, putting together a program to start on next week. Hopefully i can bloody stick to it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 7, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 2x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Day 1 - Bodyweight Training

*Pistol Squats - 3x6 Per Leg (1:00 RI)

Single Arm Pushups - 4x3 Per Arm (1:00 RI)

Frenchie Pullups - 3x5 (1:00 RI)

Elbow Levers - 3x20sec (1:00 RI)

Squats - 2x30 (1:00 RI)

Pushups - 3x20 (1:00 RI)

Chinups - 2x10 (1:00 RI)

L-Sits - 3x10sec (1:00 RI)


*Total Workout Time: 56mins

****

Noich. That was pretty tough stuff.


----------



## Double D (Jul 7, 2008)

Frenchie Pullups?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

Double D said:


> Frenchie Pullups?



In a set of Frenchie pullups you do:


1xFull ROM
1xFull ROM + Hold at top for 5sec
1xPullup to halfway, hold for 5sec, then complete full ROM
1xPullup to 135 degrees at elbow, hold for 5sec, then complete full ROM
1xFull ROM


Its rather tough, but seems to really improve pullup numbers if you do it regularly


----------



## Double D (Jul 8, 2008)

Sounds pretty good to me. I was doing something on a German program I was on. It was a tempo pullup, like 5 seconds up hold 5 and 8 down.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

Double D said:


> Sounds pretty good to me. I was doing something on a German program I was on. It was a tempo pullup, like 5 seconds up hold 5 and 8 down.



I could handle the up and the hold but the down would be nuts, lol.

Maybe ill add a 5 sec negative to the end of my frenchie set...


----------



## goob (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Gaz, as my appointed training advisor, what would make a good bodyweight routine?  One that could almost replace weights for a while?

I ask, because you've done this before. 

Oh, and your still a a sandwich, the hamper, and a fucking country park short of a picinc doing those french pullups.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2008)

goob said:


> Hey Gaz, as my appointed training advisor, what would make a good bodyweight routine?  One that could almost replace weights for a while?
> 
> I ask, because you've done this before.
> 
> Oh, and your still a a sandwich, the hamper, and a fucking country park short of a picinc doing those french pullups.



 so all i actually have on the picnic are hungry bears?

Thatll be where the DOMS comes from then...

As for bodyweight stuff, theres a couple things you can do depending on your equipment. Mostly theres a tonne of variations for each movement you can do. I've recently started doing some things like elbow levers, theres some tutorials on beastskills.com for those, and other good BW movements.


Try:

Pushups:

Regular Pushups
Diamond Pushups
Extra Wide Pushups
Explosive Pushups
Clap Pushups
Hindu Pushups
Superman Pushups (where your arms are out infront of you and you pushup that way, very hard)

and of course:

Single Armed Pushups



Squats:

Pistol Squats (awesome.)

Regular Squats
Explosive Squats
Hindu Squats
Wall Squats
Olympic Squats (feet really close)
PL Squats (wider feet position than normal)



Pullups/Chinups:

Frenchie Pullups
Tempo'd Pullups (like DD was talking about)
Explosive Pullups (explode up and change from pronated to supinated grip in the air)
3 Finger Pullups (3 fingers on each hand, 4 or 2 fingers can be used too)
1 Armed Negatives
1 Armed pullups with 1 finger assist (use only 1 finger on your other hand)



Other:

Lunges
Lunge Jumps
Burpees
Elbow Levers
L Sits
Squat Thrusts
Jumping Jacks


And any sort of core work you can think of.

Just do 6-8 movements with as little rest as possible, get a good mix of uni and bi lateral work per session, make sure you get a bit of everything (push, pull, legs, core) each time.

Just have fun with it, try and shoot for lower time, higher volume, more tempo. 

You could have a time attack day, a volume day, and a tempo day if you wanted to.

Youll be surprised at how much itll challenge you both in the session, and at how much itll hurt the next day. Im killing from that last session.


If you have the means you could add in some supine rows, dips, and if you have bands you could do some deadlifting.

If you have a pullup bar in your house that you can rig up to the bottom of a doorframe rather than the top you could hook your legs under and do glute ham raises.


Add in some grip work like CoC and youve got yourself a pretty comprehensive program.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey gaz! How's it going? I see you're still having a sexy time 

You got a job over the hols or just taking it easy?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> Hey gaz! How's it going? I see you're still having a sexy time
> 
> You got a job over the hols or just taking it easy?



Hey Sam 

Things are going great, still chuffed about passing the year, and just kicking back with friends and my better half a lot!

I was gonna get a job, but my friends who have them are unhappy, and life is too short. Id rather be happy and poor .

How are you? Im lurking around the journals when i can, im trying to make the most of the spots of good weather we have (is it as crap across border as it is here?).

Things going okay, though?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 2x12 per arm

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction
*
Day 2 - Bilateral Training
*
1) Romanian Deadlifts - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 28KG / 61.6lbs DBs (1:15 RI)

2) Bench Press - 14, 14, 14 @ x2 18KG / 39.6lbs DBs (1:15 RI)

3) Goblet Squats - 14, 14, 14 @ x1 28KG / 61.6lbs DB (1:15 RI)

4) Bent Over Rows - 14, 14, 14 @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (1:15 RI)

5) Monkey Hangs (0:45 RI)
4 Fingers / 30sec
3 Fingers / 20sec
2 Fingers / 10sec

*Core

*Crunches - 1x50

30sec RI

Side Planks - 1x45sec per side

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Somatic Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

*Total Workout Time: 62 minutes

***

*Sheesh, i tell you - might not seem like anything but that third set of 14 reps is fucking tough shit. I thought the RI seemed pretty long on paper but it was pushing the limits of my current conditioning.

The funny paradox about the weight lifters mind is glaringly apparent after this workout - this workout was both good and bad for the same reason: it was tough as fuck.

Sometimes i think the slabs of iron we lug around so much are warping our minds.

Good session though, next time im gonna try to get it done quicker though.


----------



## SamEaston (Jul 9, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Hey Sam
> 
> Things are going great, still chuffed about passing the year, and just kicking back with friends and my better half a lot!
> 
> ...



 sorry, i'm just laughing because i caught a glimpse of part of your workout which says '4 fingers, 3 fingers, 2 fingers' and i was expecting to see prices next to it or something. Sorry, my minds in a bad place today, im reading journal papers and any small insignificant thing happening in the office is enough to distract me!

Yeah, i wish i didn't have to work when i was at uni, but if i didn't work then i didn't eat, or have somewhere to live so ... that was life for me  How do you manage it? Eat only beans and gas power your flat or something? 

Honestly, i can't communicate how atrocious the weather has been. Today it's just pissed it down the entire time  The weather forecast for the summer is just more of the same, with plenty of chance for localised flooding. It's totally pish.

I'm glad to see you're still around and that you're doing well. Your avi made me laugh out loud when i saw it, then i almost died when i read 'i will make you smell the glove' ... oh dear


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2008)

SamEaston said:


> sorry, i'm just laughing because i caught a glimpse of part of your workout which says '4 fingers, 3 fingers, 2 fingers' and i was expecting to see prices next to it or something. Sorry, my minds in a bad place today, im reading journal papers and any small insignificant thing happening in the office is enough to distract me!



Haha, its fine. I laughed at "small insignificant thing" just then from your post . Though i shouldnt laugh really, that phrase is all too familiar...





SamEaston said:


> Yeah, i wish i didn't have to work when i was at uni, but if i didn't work then i didn't eat, or have somewhere to live so ... that was life for me  How do you manage it? Eat only beans and gas power your flat or something?



I just about scrape by, somehow. Im shit hot with managing money though, i can live on ??£10 a week for food, and thats eating enough everyday to fuel my training aswell.

I dont LIKE to do that, but i can if im running short. Sometimes i do eat a bowl of beans for breakfast though, and im not proud of it but at the end of last term when my cupboards were bare and my wallet was full of moths i did eat some very suspect gone off/from the bin food.

Not the highest point in my life . In my defense, the stuff in the bin was on the top in two clean plastic bags with nothing else, though, haha. Its not like i scraped some pizza from the bottom.



SamEaston said:


> Honestly, i can't communicate how atrocious the weather has been. Today it's just pissed it down the entire time  The weather forecast for the summer is just more of the same, with plenty of chance for localised flooding. It's totally pish.



Yeah, here too  i hate it. Its just like last summer which completely crushed my spirit. And here was me being an optimist for once, thinking it could never be that bad again...



SamEaston said:


> I'm glad to see you're still around and that you're doing well. Your avi made me laugh out loud when i saw it, then i almost died when i read 'i will make you smell the glove' ... oh dear



Lol  thanks, tis good to see you also! I try to stick around as much as possible, just been busy seeing friends who are home for summer, and spending quality time with the missus before she went to work. Thankfully she's off again soon, though.

Also "I will make you smell the glove" is a lyric from a Frank Zappa song called "Be In My Video".

Its as bad as you think


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2008)

I need to write some more articles for my blog, but can't really think of something to write about.

Any ideas?


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I need to write some more articles for my blog, but can't really think of something to write about.
> 
> Any ideas?



Anal?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Anal?



Remind me never to join YOU for a workout!


----------



## JailHouse (Jul 10, 2008)

LMFAO!  That's ok goob always likes to work out with me.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 10, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO!  That's ok goob always likes to work out with me.



I shouldve known!


----------



## goob (Jul 25, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> LMFAO! That's ok goob always likes to work out with me.


 
I don't think ER medical response counts as "working out" with you.

Although, I must admit it took a lot of strength to pull that bollard out of your rusty sherriffs badge.  

Somedays I hate my job...


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 25, 2008)

Non-Update:

Ran out of money so had to cancel my gym membership. Kinda lost motivation a little because im bummed out about all the setbacks training-wise (ironic, lol.) so im kinda pissed at myself.

Have been trying to do bodyweight stuff to at least do SOMETHING but i find unless i have an actual place to go workout out of the house, it doesnt take long for me to stop bothering.

Apparently theres a cheaper gym somewhere else around here, so im gonna look into that. I've also got a job lined up doing some good old manual labor.

Other than that, i turned 21 last week. Whee!


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 25, 2008)

Did you spend all your money on liquor again?


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2008)

Did you have a good birthday? 

By the way, I saw this picture recently and it's got nothing to do with what the readers of this thread will associate it with, but I'm still sure goob and you, gaz, will know what I mean when I post this. Yes, that's one sentence.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2008)

Now that I'm taking pictures out of context anyway, here's another great one.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 26, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Did you spend all your money on liquor again?



Not ALL of it 

Though my birthday present from my Dad was a ticket to a blues festival where i got to see the Robert Cray Band, during which i drank some real ale before getting home and thundering through half a bottle of Five Star Metaxa while watching Clerks II.

That was a damn good evening.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 26, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Did you have a good birthday?
> 
> By the way, I saw this picture recently and it's got nothing to do with what the readers of this thread will associate it with, but I'm still sure goob and you, gaz, will know what I mean when I post this. Yes, that's one sentence.



 thats great, hahahaha! And very very true...

Yeah, my birthday was great  apart from aforementioned blues festival, my girlfriend came over and we cooked a meal/played new wii game. Was really nice


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 26, 2008)

Witchblade said:


> Now that I'm taking pictures out of context anyway, here's another great one.



Lmao. Where the hell are you finding these


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2008)

Haha I stumbled upon them by accident and immediately decided 'gaz and goob have to see this'.


----------



## goob (Jul 27, 2008)

Nice pics Witch.

Good to see you had an awesome birthday.  So, was it Wii- shearing on the games conole?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 3, 2008)

I wish, goob, but they still havent released that game yet.

Naw, was Super Smash Bros mostly. Awesome game .

Hows everybody doing?

Starting summer work as a part time laborer tomorrow, so at least ill be somewhat active doing that. I need to get some money. I cant bear to watch all my hard work dissolve into nothingness.

Losing muscle sucks more than Jenna Jameson.


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I wish, goob, but they still havent released that game yet.
> 
> Naw, was Super Smash Bros mostly. Awesome game .
> 
> ...



I hear that man. I haven't stepped foot in a gym in 3 months...work is just making it pretty much impossible, but thank God that it is at least a little physical


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2008)

Hey Scar 

Yeah, it sucks doesnt it? I just feel really bad about myself!

Hows life, dude?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2008)

In preparation for going back to uni, i am gonna make myself take care of my diet better this year, aswell as get back to training.

I used to count calories when i was working, but stopped for some reason. Since then i've pretty much been going on feel and fair play to my intuition, it hasnt gone too badly.

Gonna actually count them from here on out though, starting uni time (because im not training or eating too healthy right now. baby steps ).

Have been putting together a shopping list:


*Protein*
   Chicken Breast
   Cod Fillets
   Eggs
   Cottage Cheese
   Ham Slices
   Turkey

*Fat*
   Fish Oil
   Flax Seed Oil
   Olive Oil
   Nuts
   Butter
   Natural Sugar Free Peanut Butter

*Carbs*
   New Potatoes
   Oats
   Long Grain Brown Rice
   Bananas
   Dried Fruit
   Whole Grain Bread
   Whole Wheat Pasta
   All Bran

*Veg*
   Swede
   Lettuce
   Spinach
   Broccoli
   Cucumber
   Runner Beans

*Snacks*
   Water
   Green Tea
   Sugar Free Jelly
Tomato Soup

*Supps*
   Whey Protein
   Glucosamine Sulphate
   EFA Complex


Havent put it into "meals" quite yet, but any feedback at this stage is most welcome. I think i covered most things.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2008)

12 Pullups
1:00 RI
25 Pushups
1:00 RI
40 Squats
1:00 RI
50 Crunches
1:00 RI
12 Pullups
1:00 RI
25 Pushups
1:00 RI
40 Squats
1:00 RI
50 Crunches
1:00 RI
16 reps on S CoC Gripper
1:00 RI
10 reps on T CoC Gripper
1:30 RI
4 reps on #1 CoC Gripper
2:00 RI
4 reps on #1 CoC Gripper

***

As well as warmups before that, this is pretty much what ive done 3 times a week for a while.

Its doing wonders for my conditioning if nothing else, lol 

Getting closer to 1 armed pullup, and 1 armed pushups and pistols are improving a lot aswell.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 13, 2008)

4x1 Single armed chinups attempt per arm (1:30 RI)

4x5 Pistols per leg (1:30 RI)

4x3 Single armed pushups per arm (1:30 RI)

 16 reps on S CoC Gripper
 1:00 RI
 10 reps on T CoC Gripper
 1:30 RI
 4 reps on #1 CoC Gripper
 2:00 RI

***

Did warmup as usual.

More of a strength oriented one today, rather than conditioning.

Single armed chins are getting slightly better, can now pull almost all the way up from a 90 degree elbow bend, and lower myself all the way down to a straight hang in a pretty controlled manner.

Schweet!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 30, 2008)

Have put together my "Back to form" workout program for when i go back to Uni in a week or two. Is a unilateral/bilateral fullbody split 3 days a week, with bodyweight sessions for conditioning:

***

*DAY 1 â??????* Bodyweight
*DAY 2 â??????* Bilateral
*DAY 3 â??????* Unilateral

*Week 1 â??????* Bi + Uni = 2x14 (1:15)
*Week 2 â??????* Bi = 3x10 (1:30), Uni = 3x8 (1:30)
*Week 3 â??????* Bi = 3x8 (1:30), Uni = 3x10 (1:30)
*Week 4 â?????? *Bi + Uni = 3x12 (1:30)
*Week 5 â??????* Bi = 4x8 (1:45), Uni = 4x6 (1:45)
*Week 6 â?????? *Bi = 4x6 (1:45), Uni = 4x8 (1:45)


*BODYWEIGHT*

   Pistol Squats â?????? 4x5 Per Leg (1:15)
   Single Arm Pushups â?????? 4x3 Per Arm (1:15)
   Frenchie Pullups â?????? 3x6 (1:15)
   Planks â?????? 2x60sec (1:00)
   BW Squats â?????? 2x30 (1:00)
   Pushups â?????? 3x20 (1:00)
   Chinups â?????? 2x12 (1:00)
   Crunches â?????? 2x50 (1:00)


*BILATERAL*

             Romanian Deadlifts
             Bench Press
Goblet Squats
Bent Over Rows
Static Holds


*UNILATERAL*

             Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts
Unilateral Overhead Press
Split   Squats
Single Arm Pulldowns
CoC Grippers

***

Also hope to be updating my blog again soon, just havent had any ideas lately. There has been family problems lately which kinda left with no real drive to write.

Have recently started writing a few songs for a demo EP, though. Will upload once they are done!


----------



## r00kie (Sep 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Also hope to be updating my blog again soon, just havent had any ideas lately. There has been family problems lately which kinda left with no real drive to write.
> 
> Have recently started writing a few songs for a demo EP, though. Will upload once they are done!



You could probably write about working out without equipment and how to keep the intensity high using bodyweight exercises.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2008)

r00kie said:


> You could probably write about working out without equipment and how to keep the intensity high using bodyweight exercises.



Not a bad idea at all considering i've been training like that lately, good call


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 4, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> 4x1 Single armed chinups attempt per arm (1:30 RI)
> 
> 4x5 Pistols per leg (1:30 RI)
> 
> 4x3 Single armed pushups per arm (1:30 RI)



Damn, dude.  That's awesome stuff!
How's life across the pond?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 4, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Damn, dude.  That's awesome stuff!
> How's life across the pond?



Thanks man 

Yeah things are pretty good over here, going back to university in a week or so, then at least i'll have something to do, yknow 

Hows things with you?


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 4, 2008)

Things are great.  I've moved back to Texas, started a new job that I like, and have kept up the workouts through it all.  

Now that I'm settled in to my new life, I'm focusing more on specific goals rather than overall power.  I'm doing block training with LPS to kick my hams and delts into shape.  Incidentally I'm getting more flexible


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 4, 2008)

leave it up to you to come up with one heck of a unique routine! I mean that in the best way possible too, dude!

how's everything going? back in uni yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2008)

nadirmg said:


> Things are great. I've moved back to Texas, started a new job that I like, and have kept up the workouts through it all.
> 
> Now that I'm settled in to my new life, I'm focusing more on specific goals rather than overall power. I'm doing block training with LPS to kick my hams and delts into shape. Incidentally I'm getting more flexible



Nice on both counts!

Whats the job?

Are you doing a lot of flexability work in this new program, then? Or is it just happening as a by-product, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> leave it up to you to come up with one heck of a unique routine! I mean that in the best way possible too, dude!
> 
> how's everything going? back in uni yet?



Haha, thanks man 

The way i see it, i need to do all three things to get back into the swing of it. BW for conditioning, bilateral for overall coordination, and unilateral for balance and stuff.

Either way, its a split .

Not in Uni yet, another week or so and im back there.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thanks man
> 
> The way i see it, i need to do all three things to get back into the swing of it. BW for conditioning, bilateral for overall coordination, and unilateral for balance and stuff.
> 
> ...



things aren't bad, sick right now but it'll hopefully soon pass.

started back up at school yesterday and back to the gym today. felt good to be back, being sick didn't help much though (as did the lay off, lol) because my numbers were shit.

did you see the preview for Diablo 3 yet, it looks friggin sweet!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> things aren't bad, sick right now but it'll hopefully soon pass.
> 
> started back up at school yesterday and back to the gym today. felt good to be back, being sick didn't help much though (as did the lay off, lol) because my numbers were shit.
> 
> did you see the preview for Diablo 3 yet, it looks friggin sweet!



Yeah, i've been sick lately aswell. Just feel really washed out all the time.

Im really not looking forward to my new low numbers, and how fucking horrific the few few sessions at the gym are going to be, lol. Will be great when im back upto par though.

D3 looks awesome, brings back so many memories! A few friends and i are already working out what we're gonna be so that we'll have all the bases covered in our party


----------



## nadirmg (Sep 5, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice on both counts!
> 
> Whats the job?
> 
> Are you doing a lot of flexability work in this new program, then? Or is it just happening as a by-product, lol.



Thanks!  I'm working for an investment company in Dallas.

The flexability just comes with doing the Passive Loaded Stretches.  Not something I'm gunning for.  Being flexible when you're single will buy you a steaming cup of jack squat.


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 8, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i've been sick lately aswell. Just feel really washed out all the time.
> 
> Im really not looking forward to my new low numbers, and how fucking horrific the few few sessions at the gym are going to be, lol. Will be great when im back upto par though.
> 
> D3 looks awesome, brings back so many memories! *A few friends and i are already working out what we're gonna be so that we'll have all the bases covered in our party*



nice...can I be on your team?... lol

my strategy is pretty much straight forward in games like that: be the biggest strongest, bad-assed mother fucker you can, charge right into battle and take down as many people as possible without (hopefully) dying, lol.

I went online for the first time ever with a game a few days ago, that being Crysis. got owned for the first few games, then started to do the owning. I didn't think going online with a game would be as much fun as it was, haha.


----------



## goob (Sep 16, 2008)

Howdy my welsh farmyard terrorist friend.

How are you? Long time no hear, things been hectic for me, but I'm always on hand to throw a casual insult in here and there.  Missed this place, sense of humour all to itself.

Training and diet looks fantastic as usual.  I'll be around a bit more hopefully.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 17, 2008)

Hola sir Goob!

Good to have you back 

Things are good, back in uni now (tho classes havent started yet). Trying to get back into the swing of things training wise, have basically done nothing this summer. See below for today's workout, lol.

Hows things with you? Missed ya round here, ya wanker.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 17, 2008)

Usual warmup circuit followe by:

2x5 Pistols Per Leg
2x4 Single Armed Pushups Per Arm
2x60sec Planks
2x30 Squats
2x20 Pushups
2x50 Crunches

All BW, all with about a minute's rest. Knackered now. Im such a pussy lately...


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 22, 2008)

no chins or pullups?

still great looking BW session Gaz


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 22, 2008)

Bw stuff can be humbling lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> no chins or pullups?
> 
> still great looking BW session Gaz



Dont have a pullup bar, lol. Loan still hasnt come through yet so havent got gym money 

Thanks though, it wasnt so bad. Wish i had a pullup bar here tho.

Hows it going?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Bw stuff can be humbling lol.



Totally, get some BW circuits going and i dunno about you but it kicks my ass, lol.

Hows things?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 23, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Totally, get some BW circuits going and i dunno about you but it kicks my ass, lol.
> 
> Hows things?



I feel your pain, I was just recently in your shoes (no access to a gym).  Bw did kick my ass and keep me in shape for that time.  What are your plans for BBing right now?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I feel your pain, I was just recently in your shoes (no access to a gym). Bw did kick my ass and keep me in shape for that time. What are your plans for BBing right now?



Short term - get the hell back into the gym and do SOMETHING.

Medium term - put some mass back on, get my conditioning up to speed.

Long term - set actual PRs on the level i was before i injured my back.

Nothing inventive about those goals, and they're pretty non-specific by right now id be happy to do anything.

I can still do the one armed pushups and pistol squats so thats something i guess, but other than that i look like shit .

How about you?


----------



## goob (Sep 24, 2008)

Does'nt look like the lack of gym is slowing you down.  BW circuits look awesome.

Any mad stories of debauchery to tell?


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 24, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Short term - get the hell back into the gym and do SOMETHING.
> 
> Medium term - put some mass back on, get my conditioning up to speed.
> 
> ...




It takes a lot to do one arm push ups and pistols, I cant do either one.  Id like to bulk up to 190 over the winter and get stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 24, 2008)

goob said:


> Does'nt look like the lack of gym is slowing you down.  BW circuits look awesome.
> 
> Any mad stories of debauchery to tell?



Ive had it, im going to the gym tomorrow. 5 Week accumulation phase here we come.

Also thanks  BW stuff is brutal, simple and brutal. Like a steel hedgehog dropped from a balcony.

No debauchery im afraid, though my fingers are red raw from playing "slap bass". Read into it what you will 

Hows things goobster?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 25, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
 Glute Bridges - 2x12
 Wall Retractions - 2x12
 Kneeling Squats - 2x12
 Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
 Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
 Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
 Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout A (Lower Bilateral, Upper Unilateral)

**1a)* Romanian Deadlifts - 3x8 (12RM) @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs
_ 30sec RI_
* 1b) *Standing Tricep Extensions - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_ 60sec RI_

* 2a)* Single Arm Bench Press - 3x8 (12RM) Per Arm @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB
_  30sec RI_
*  2b)* Planks - 3x30sec
_  60sec RI_

* 3a)* Goblet Squats - 3x8 (12RM) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB
_  30sec RI_
*  3b) *Curls - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_  60sec RI_

*  4a)* Single Arm Supported Rows - 3x8 (12RM) Per Arm @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
_  30sec RI_
*  4b)* Crunches - 3x25
_  60sec RI_

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
 Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
 Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
 Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
 Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
 Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
 Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
 Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
 Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Well, first week back on a 5 week accumulation phase ill be doing. Basically, i will increase the "A" exercises in each superset by 1 rep per set every week untill im lifting my 12RM for 12 reps.

The "B" exercises will stay the same, and are sub-RM intensity as it is.

Got the idea from an article P-Funk put in his blog about this subject and thought it made a lot of sense (as usual) so decided to give it a try.

As for today's workout, was pleased with it. My projected weights were pretty much dead-on, had to compensate for the 2 months sitting on my arse and it seems to be okay.

Erm, yeah. Supersetting is tough .

Theres also a bit of pre-exhaust in here, and in the next session theres some post-exhaust working on the same principle. Un-imaginitvely, the next session is Unilateral Lower and Bilateral Upper.

Look at me go!


----------



## Scarface30 (Sep 27, 2008)

very nice way to make a come back Gaz supersetting is tough as shit! like the idea though, great concept.


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 28, 2008)

are you still going to write a new article?  Looking forward to it.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> are you still going to write a new article?  Looking forward to it.



Still working away at it! Lol, should be somewhere on the web in a week


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> very nice way to make a come back Gaz supersetting is tough as shit! like the idea though, great concept.



Thanks dude 

It was sub-RM intensity and it was still tough. Cant wait untill it really kicks in, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
  Glute Bridges - 2x12
  Wall Retractions - 2x12
  Kneeling Squats - 2x12
  Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
  Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
  Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
  Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout B (Lower Unilateral, Upper Bilateral)

**1a)* Split Front Squats - 3x8 (12RM) Per Leg @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_ 30sec RI_
* 1b) *Standing Tricep Extensions - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_ 60sec RI_

* 2a)* Pullups - 3x8 (12RM) @ BW
_  30sec RI_
*  2b)* Planks - 3x30sec
_  60sec RI_

* 3a)* Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts - 3x8 (12RM) Per Leg @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB
_  30sec RI_
*  3b) *Curls - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_  60sec RI_

*  4a)* Overhead Press - 3x8 (12RM) @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs
_  30sec RI_
*  4b)* Crunches - 3x25
_  60sec RI_

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
  Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
  Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
  Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
  Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
  Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
  Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
  Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
  Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Another toughie today, these workouts really hit the spot right now. Not too hard, but hard enough to make my heart beat faster than a virgin at a sorority pillow fight.

But yeah, good stuff. Enjoyed it muchly. Single Leg RDLs are fucking crazy even at a wimpy weight like 20ish lbs.


----------



## katt (Sep 29, 2008)

YO GAZ.... I'm BAAACCKKKKKK.....

Nice workout there bud!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 29, 2008)

katt said:


> YO GAZ.... I'm BAAACCKKKKKK.....
> 
> Nice workout there bud!



Hallllllllllllooooooooo!

Thankyou very much!

How you doing, Ms. Katt? Good, i hope


----------



## katt (Sep 30, 2008)

Yup, Yup,,, doin good!


----------



## JailHouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Ya single leg deads are incredibly hard, great job on those.


----------



## Double D (Sep 30, 2008)

What r u writing an article about?


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 2, 2008)

single leg deads are the shit! wicked-good for balance.

great stuff dude, 4 sets of supersetting is still nuts!

new article coming soon?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2008)

Yarse, few new articles coming soon.

Bodyweight training, maybe some stuff on periodization.

Also, check out WikiFit ??? A work in progress, as im writing for there aswell atm. Most new articles will probably appear there from now on.

Also, my degree is starting properly this year. After the first week it seems pretty interesting, theres quite a bit to do on Exercise Science and Sports Psychology as well as stuff more closely related to traditional sciences like Biochemistry etc.

Also, first assignment for Nutrition requires me to log my calorie/food intake over 3 days with my activity and then feed it into their program which calculates all the shizzle like my maintenance and expenditure, then i have to write a report on it.

Awesome!


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Fufu told me about Wikifit a while back, it looks like its coming along.  

How long will it take you for this degree?  Sounds like its right up your ally.


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 3, 2008)

What's your degree called? Looks nice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Also, my degree is starting properly this year. After the first week it seems pretty interesting, theres quite a bit to do on Exercise Science and Sports Psychology as well as stuff more closely related to traditional sciences like Biochemistry etc.
> 
> Also, first assignment for Nutrition requires me to log my calorie/food intake over 3 days with my activity and then feed it into their program which calculates all the shizzle like my maintenance and expenditure, then i have to write a report on it.
> 
> Awesome!



those are some definite perks of the higher level university courses. the workload is more, the material is more difficult, but it is a hell of a lot more interesting!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 3, 2008)

Totally agree, its gonna be tough but it's gonna be fun aswell i think.

Degree is 3 years as well as the 1 ive just finished, so not so bad. Not sure if ill take a masters when im done. I think 5 years in university will leave me financially fucked enough for one lifetime.

And the degree is "BsC Sports Biomedicine & Nutrition". Bit of a mouthful, but it was the most varied course i could find. I like that it covers a lot of different areas, which is what exercise science is all about i guess!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 5, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout A (Lower Bilateral, Upper Unilateral)*

*1a) *Romanian Deadlifts - 3x8 (12RM) @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs
30sec RI
*1b) *Standing Tricep Extensions - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
60sec RI

*2a) *Single Arm Bench Press - 3x8 (12RM) Per Arm @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB
30sec RI
*2b) *Planks - 3x30sec
60sec RI

*3a) *Goblet Squats - 3x8 (12RM) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB
30sec RI
*3b)* Curls - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
60sec RI

*4a) *Single Arm Supported Rows - 3x8 (12RM) Per Arm @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB
30sec RI
*4b) *Crunches - 3x25
60sec RI

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Same as the other day. This was friday's workout.

Felt a lot stronger than the beginning of the week!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 6, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
   Glute Bridges - 2x12
   Wall Retractions - 2x12
   Kneeling Squats - 2x12
   Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
   Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
   Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
   Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 2 - Workout B (Lower Unilateral, Upper Bilateral)

**1a)* Split Front Squats - 3x9 (12RM) Per Leg @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_ 30sec RI_
* 1b) *Standing Tricep Extensions - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_ 60sec RI_

* 2a)* Pullups - 3x9 (12RM) @ BW
_  30sec RI_
*  2b)* Planks - 3x30sec
_  60sec RI_

* 3a)* Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts - 3x9 (12RM) Per Leg @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB
_  30sec RI_
*  3b) *Curls - 3x10 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB
_  60sec RI_

*  4a)* Overhead Press - 3x9 (12RM) @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs
_  30sec RI_
*  4b)* Crunches - 3x25
_  60sec RI_

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
   Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
   Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
   Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
   Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
   Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
   Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
   Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
   Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

K, this is 9 reps week. Everything increased by 1 rep per set from last week, and dear god did it make the difference. Im beat.

Will be going back to the gym to train the girlfriend later, so i may post her workout also .


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 6, 2008)

a couple of killer sessions, man

those single leg RDLs are brutal, eh?

and it's amazing what adding 1 or 2 reps will do. I had a basic one of the first week 5x5, second week was three sets of 5x5 alternating with 2 sets of 5x7, the next was three sets of 5x7 and two of 5x5, and then this week (and last due to gym going complications) was 5x7. if that makes any sense whatsoever, lol. either way, it was tough!

what are your goals now with the higher rep stuff? going for some size/ conditioning?


----------



## katt (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice workout Gazzy... I did split squats last week and I knew by the time I got to the third set, my one glute muscle felt like it was going to rip right off the bone... ha ha    then you have the nice aftermath of having a sore ass for a few days.....

Worse when you say to someone... "my ass is so sore".. and they give you this funny look like... whaattt???


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice going Gaz.  Are you working out at home?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 13, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout A (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*10
10
10

*Goblet Squats @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10
10
10
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)

*Split Squats @ x1 25KG / 55lbs BB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Was sick with flu last week, so i decided to start like i mean to go on - kicking ass. First time ive done an all lower body session in a very long time, and fair play - i am well and truly fucked.

First time in a long time i had to stop for a little while during a workout and buy a drink, haha.

Good stuff 

Will reply to all your posts asap, have a lot of notes to type up. Been lurking here, havent had a lot of time to post.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> a couple of killer sessions, man
> 
> those single leg RDLs are brutal, eh?
> 
> ...



Thanks man .

Yeah i know what you mean, its surprising how much that one insignificant (or so you think) rep can do to you. Especially over the course of a few weeks, that extra effort adds up something terrible, haha.

Goals generally are just get back up to speed to be honest, i want to start lifting heavier eventually, but right now its just not viable for past-injury reasons.

How are your goals coming?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2008)

katt said:


> Nice workout Gazzy... I did split squats last week and I knew by the time I got to the third set, my one glute muscle felt like it was going to rip right off the bone... ha ha    then you have the nice aftermath of having a sore ass for a few days.....
> 
> Worse when you say to someone... "my ass is so sore".. and they give you this funny look like... whaattt???



Hahaha, this is so true. I said ass not anus goddamn you people! The world is dirty, katt, not everybody is as pure minded as us obviously .

Split Squats are killer no doubt. I find them harder than full blown lunges since theres no way you can accidently use gravity or momentum to help you. Its just effort all the damned way.

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Nice going Gaz.  Are you working out at home?



Thanks JH 

Nope, getting my work done in the best gym ever. Dave's Gym in Cardiff to be exact. What other gym plays Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Metallica, and Grand Magus non stop?

Hows things with you, man?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 16, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout B (UPPER)

*Single Arm Bench Press @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

Pullups @ BW (90sec RI)
*10
10
8+2
*
Overhead Press @ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*10*
*10*
*9+1

*Single Arm Rows @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Goddamn that felt good. Doing an all upper or all lower workout is kicking my arse. Not used to one area taking so much punishment in one session.

Took about 50 mins - hour this time.

Had to pause on a few reps but im pretty please overall because i lifted a lot more than i had predicated. Just gotta for it, right?


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks JH
> 
> Nope, getting my work done in the best gym ever. Dave's Gym in Cardiff to be exact. What other gym plays Iron Maiden, Judas Priest, Metallica, and Grand Magus non stop?
> 
> Hows things with you, man?



Nice, my gym plays brittany spears and stuff like that lol.  Things are going pretty good right now for me, im just trying to pay bills.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 16, 2008)

This might be a dumb question but what are the benefits of doing the db bench press one arm at a time vs both?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 16, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> This might be a dumb question but what are the benefits of doing the db bench press one arm at a time vs both?



More stability and core muscles involved.  If you don't keep your core nice and tight and move the DB in a nice smooth pattern your ass will fall off of the bench.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 16, 2008)

You following any specific plans these days Gaz or is it just do what you're feeling like?

Going to have a lot of time to do some reading.  I'm out of the gym for 6 weeks or more with a hamstring injury, though I might still go do some exercises for upper body.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> This might be a dumb question but what are the benefits of doing the db bench press one arm at a time vs both?



What danzik said, haha.

Yeah, aside from that it's just a choice thing. Obviously including unilateral movements is a good thing for development, stability, etc, and single arm bench is just a choice to fill that spot in my program.

Its a good movement though, very tough to keep good form - you really need to concentrate.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> You following any specific plans these days Gaz or is it just do what you're feeling like?



I was doing that supersetting one but it got boring real fast, coupled with the fact i had a few problems like flu etc, i just didnt see the point of continuing with it.

This upper/lower thing seems real fun though. Shall try my darndest to stick with it.



danzik17 said:


> Going to have a lot of time to do some reading.  I'm out of the gym for 6 weeks or more with a hamstring injury, though I might still go do some exercises for upper body.



Ach, that blows dude 

What steps are you taking to get it sorted? Didnt you say you were seeing some specialists?

Id try and do SOMETHING, but obviously no lower body work could present a problem if you try too much upper body. Dont wanna create posture problems or anything.

Perhaps stick with bodyweight/core circuits or something?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Workout C (ACTIVE RECOVERY)

*Hyperextensions @ BW (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Calve Raises @ 80KG / 176lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16
16
*
Standing Curls @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Skullcrushers @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16
*
Monkey Hangs @ BW (45sec RI)
*30sec @ 4 Fingers
20sec @ 3 Fingers
10sec @ 2 Fingers
*
Crunches @ BW (30sec RI)
*60
60

*Planks @ BW (30sec RI)
*45sec
45sec

*Side Bends @ 8KG / 17.6lbs KB (30sec RI)
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)*
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)

*Supermans @ BW (30sec RI)
*30sec
30sec

Cardio

*Treadmill @ Low Intensity
*2mins - Warmup
8mins - Incremental Intensity
2mins - Warmdown
*
*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Recovery day today so nothing at all strenuous, breathing rate barely increased throughout the whole thing until near the end of cardio. Was kinda part recovery, part odds + ends, but was pretty fun actually.

Feel a lot better for it, and the extra stretching is always welcome.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man .
> 
> Yeah i know what you mean, its surprising how much that one insignificant (or so you think) rep can do to you. Especially over the course of a few weeks, that extra effort adds up something terrible, haha.
> 
> ...



my goals were coming along very nicely. not sure quite how accurate the scale is at the gym, but it indicated that I gained around 10lbs in 4 weeks from when I started. although, that was 3 weeks ago. I few weeks back I sprained my ankle pretty bad playing soccer, and then just the other day I semi-rolled it again, which felt pleasant! lol, so my lower workouts are non-existent seeing as though I have very limited mobility in my ankle + the fact that it is mid-term, which means only one thing...midterms! school is hectic right now, and I haven't been going to the gym consistently in 3 weeks. wow, enough of me ranting, lol.

how's things going?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn, Scar 

Everybody is getting shit lately by the sounds of it.

It happens to all of us dude, just wait it out and do what you can. You're doing more than the average person, and what you do do will more than likely keep your health levels up.

Just sucks, especially when you were seeing some improvement.

Things with me are okay, uni is busyish. Set to get busier in the next few weeks when we start case studies in sports science, and pracs in biochemistry etc.

Got a nutrition test on wednesday aswell actually.

Other than that, not so bad. The owner of my gym came over to me during a workout the other day and said he wanted to chat to me about the job i applied for which is awesome, shall find out what he means next time i catch him down there.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Ach, that blows dude
> 
> What steps are you taking to get it sorted? Didnt you say you were seeing some specialists?
> 
> ...



Do you really think postural problems would develop in a period as short as 6 weeks?  I don't expect to be back in full force at that point, but I do expect to at least be doing some stuff.

I am seeing a specialist, but I need to switch.  This one is out of network so costs could get excessive.  What sucks is I really like this place, I just don't want to spend 1000$ fixing this.

My plan is bodyweight lifts like dips and pullups and exercises that use light weight DBs such as lateral raises.  Probably make use of some machines too that keep pressure off of the legs.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Do you really think postural problems would develop in a period as short as 6 weeks?  I don't expect to be back in full force at that point, but I do expect to at least be doing some stuff.
> 
> I am seeing a specialist, but I need to switch.  This one is out of network so costs could get excessive.  What sucks is I really like this place, I just don't want to spend 1000$ fixing this.
> 
> My plan is bodyweight lifts like dips and pullups and exercises that use light weight DBs such as lateral raises.  Probably make use of some machines too that keep pressure off of the legs.



I think you should be fine, i think i did a similar thing when i did my back in. I really cant remember, haha.

But no, i wouldnt worry about posture problems, just do as much work as you can and still feel comfortable, and refrain from going TOO heavy.

Is it painful when you're just walking around and stuff?


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I think you should be fine, i think i did a similar thing when i did my back in. I really cant remember, haha.
> 
> But no, i wouldnt worry about posture problems, just do as much work as you can and still feel comfortable, and refrain from going TOO heavy.
> 
> Is it painful when you're just walking around and stuff?



It was very painful for a few days.  Now it's more just stiff and uncomfortable.  It's kind of like a serious case of DOMS now which makes sense in a way since DOMS is just microtrauma.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> What danzik said, haha.
> 
> Yeah, aside from that it's just a choice thing. Obviously including unilateral movements is a good thing for development, stability, etc, and single arm bench is just a choice to fill that spot in my program.
> 
> Its a good movement though, very tough to keep good form - you really need to concentrate.



Ya I guess I was trying to over complicate the answer to my self.  I was thinking maybe with one arm at a time more blood could flow in to that side of the chest/arm.  I think too much some times.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ya I guess I was trying to over complicate the answer to my self.  I was thinking maybe with one arm at a time more blood could flow in to that side of the chest/arm.  I think too much some times.



Well i guess there might be some sort of work capacity benefit, as you're effectively doing twice as many reps per set, so there might be more stock in that line of thinking than you think.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> It was very painful for a few days.  Now it's more just stiff and uncomfortable.  It's kind of like a serious case of DOMS now which makes sense in a way since DOMS is just microtrauma.



I hate muscle pulls.

Ask the specialist what he/she thinks.

I did regular light stretches when i pulled my trap and they seemed to help, but obviously not every muscle is created equal so i dunno how that would impact a ham issue.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

Also, as an aside, my gym is now selling it's own brand of protein powder in tubs:







It's the same stuff they've been selling as their in-house protein shakes, but Dave has gone one further and decided to sell it like this too.

Per 100g:

kCal - 404

Protein - 35g
Carb - 30g
Fat - 9g

Seems like more of an all-round post workout meal shake, but hell. It was ??£25 for 3x1KG tubs which is fucking good value. Will just have to compensate for those extra carbs, haha.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Well i guess there might be some sort of work capacity benefit, as you're effectively doing twice as many reps per set, so there might be more stock in that line of thinking than you think.



I'm going to ask some trainers I work with more about this.  I feel like I get a better "pump" when I do one arm at a time.




Gazhole said:


> I hate muscle pulls.
> 
> Ask the specialist what he/she thinks.
> 
> I did regular light stretches when i pulled my trap and they seemed to help, but obviously not every muscle is created equal so i dunno how that would impact a ham issue.



What are your thoughts on creatine?  I know for me creatine almost completely takes away my doms.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 17, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> What are your thoughts on creatine?  I know for me creatine almost completely takes away my doms.



I think it's totally over-hyped. The DOMS thing and buffering the acidic environment that can happen during intense training were the only things i really used it for.

I didnt see any strength/mass gains from it other than a bit of water weight, and indirectly affecting the punishment i could take before acidic buildup overtook the creatine's ability to buffer that.

Its not a bad supp, but it's always gonna be too expensive for the return IMO.


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 17, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I hate muscle pulls.
> 
> Ask the specialist what he/she thinks.
> 
> I did regular light stretches when i pulled my trap and they seemed to help, but obviously not every muscle is created equal so i dunno how that would impact a ham issue.



I am doing very light stretches right now in addition to doing stability work.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 20, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 2 - Workout A (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*10
10
10

*Goblet Squats @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10
10
10
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)

*Split Squats @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Phew, another tough session but not as tough as the last time i did this workout, so i guess that means im improving, yarr!

Even managed to increase the weight on Split Squats from 25KG to 27.5KG which im pretty happy with.

Really gonna be pushing hard with leg work from now on, want to get to level im happy with because at the moment even though its tough as hell from a relative point of view, from an absolute point of view my numbers blow.

Good session today though, my back is fried, my legs are fried, and my brain is fried from all that concentration.

Also got that job in my gym. One four-hour shift a week for free membership is a pretty good deal if you ask me


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 24, 2008)

Wednesday's:

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 2 - Workout B (UPPER)

*Single Arm Bench Press @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

Pullups @ BW (90sec RI)
*10
10
9
*
Overhead Press @ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*10*
*10*
*10

*Single Arm Rows @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Improved a bit since last time, fewer dropped reps and felt overly stronger with the weights and less "out of puff" throughout. Noice.



Today's:

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 2 - Workout C (ACTIVE RECOVERY)

*Hyperextensions @ BW (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Bent Knee Calve Raises @ 90KG / 198lbs BB (60sec RI) -* PR*
*16
16
16*

Standing Drag Curls @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Flat Flys @ x2 12.5KG / 27.5lbs DBs (60sec RI)
*16*
*16
*
Static Holds @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (60sec RI) *- PR*
*30sec
28sec
25sec
*
Monkey Hangs @ BW (45sec RI)
*30sec @ 4 Fingers
20sec @ 3 Fingers
10sec @ 2 Fingers
*
Pinch Grip Holds @ x2 10KG / 22lbs Plates (45sec RI)
*10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)
**10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)
**10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)*

Crunches @ BW (30sec RI)
*60
60

*Planks @ BW (30sec RI) - *PR @ 60sec*
*60sec
60sec

*Side Bends @ 8KG / 17.6lbs KB (30sec RI)
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)*
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)

*Supermans @ BW (30sec RI) - *PR @ 45sec* 
*45sec
45sec
*
*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Good one today. Decided to do grip work this time instead of cardio because i havent done any in a while.

Jacking off must be paying off though, as i hit a PR on static holds even though i was going for 3x30sec and didnt quite make it.

Got some core work PRs aswell which is cool i guess.

At the advice of Kelju in a thread about calves, i tried the bent knee calve raises and found them pretty interesting. Definitely felt a lot more contraction down there rather than just muscle burn. Probably couldve managed another rep or two, even at the new PR weight.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 24, 2008)

Glad to see you doing your thing again and hitting those prs.  Are you still keeping track of your cals for that project?


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 30, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 3 - Workout A (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*10
10
10

*Goblet Squats @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (90sec RI) *- PR*
*10
10
10
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)

*Split Squats @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Good session, improving all the time.

Next week will be going for a PR on RDLs as they seemed really strong yesterday.


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Glad to see you doing your thing again and hitting those prs.  Are you still keeping track of your cals for that project?



Thanks dude  few more prs in this session im about to post!

Yeah, have all my data ready to be put into that program. Had some trouble with portion sizes though, still dont think they're right tbh.

Theres no way im just eating 1500 calories a day! I managed to back-track and look at the food again and corrected it to 2000, but that still seems low to me.

The program we're using isnt great. It does everything in grams. Shit, i dont weigh my potatoes. I just have 6 potatoes goddammit!

Even does liquid in grams


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 3 - Workout B (UPPER)

*Bench Press @ x2 25KG / 55lbs DBs (90sec RI) *- PR*
*10*
*10*
*10*

Pullups @ BW (90sec RI)
*10
10
7+3
*
Single Arm Overhead Press @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)
**10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

Single Arm Rows @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (90sec RI) - *PR*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Hitting the PRs every session now it seems! Was fried after benching so pullups suffered somewhat from that. Was pleased with the increase on bench though.

Decided to change it up today and do one armed overhead press instead of bench. Just because.

Rowing PR was also cool, kinda shakey form at the end of that last set but hopefully next week ill be alright. I was just knackered after the rest of the session, but still fired up enough to be ballsy and go for it.

Cant wait for next Leg Day so i can get a Deadlift PR. Definitely gonna get fired up for that one.

Weights are finally creeping back up. One day im gonna get back to my peak form, ive had enough of lifting pissy weights in relation to people who have worse form, less muscle mass, and crappier program design than me.

Take my advice and dont get yourself injured, EVER. I've said it before and ill say it again - for the sake of one second, you can put yourself back for one year.

Also had my first shift the other night, and went really well. Was a great working atmosphere and the four hours flew by.

Also got some low intensity work done carrying weights around the place tidying up .


----------



## MCx2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I see _someone_ is back in full swing! Good work Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

ReproMan said:


> I see _someone_ is back in full swing! Good work Gaz!



 thanks man!

Its getting better, no doubt. Just want the leg work to catch up with the upper body, haha.

Hows your training going at the moment?


----------



## r00kie (Oct 31, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> *Warmup - Activation
> *
> Glute Bridges - 2x12
> Wall Retractions - 2x12
> ...


*

Gaz where can I find description for these? Links pls?

Thanks.*


----------



## r00kie (Oct 31, 2008)

Okay I got Glute Bridges, Kneeling Squats and Standing Knee Raises. Couldn't figure out rest of them...


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 31, 2008)

I got a lot of them from in here:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/65122-guide-proper-warmup.html

Thats a damned good thread.

If they're not on there, this is also a fantastic site:

http://trickstutorials.com/

Appears to be down atm due to bandwidth issues but keep checking, because it's awesome.


----------



## Scarface30 (Oct 31, 2008)

nicely done Gaz

PRs are a great boost of confidence.

I hear you about the injury thing. my ankle is still not good, and I am scared to put any significant amount of weight on it with either squats or deads. it even hurts when I do things such as push presses.

a few people were telling me that I might have fractured it. I probably should go to a doctor, but all he's going to tell me is that it is fractured.

wow, enough of me whoring your journal. how's things?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 3 - Workout C (ACTIVE RECOVERY)

*Bent Knee Calve Raises @ 90KG / 198lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16
16
16*

Seated Good Mornings @ 45KG / 99lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Standing Drag Curls @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16*

Flat Pullovers @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16*
*16
*
Static Holds @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (60sec RI)
*30sec
30sec
28sec
*
Monkey Hangs @ BW (45sec RI)
*30sec @ 4 Fingers
20sec @ 3 Fingers
10sec @ 2 Fingers
*
Pinch Grip Holds @ x2 10KG / 22lbs Plates (45sec RI)
*10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)
**10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)
**10sec (Left) + 10sec (Right)*

Crunches @ BW (30sec RI)
*60
60

*Planks @ BW (30sec RI)
*60sec
60sec

*Side Bends @ 12KG / 26.4lbs KB (30sec RI) *- PR*
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)*
*20 (Left) + 20 (Right)

*Supermans @ BW (30sec RI)  
*45sec
45sec

***

*Didnt have the time for static stretching at the end. That was probably mistake but i totally lost track of time and i had to go into town before the shops closed so i dashed off.

Rest of the session was pretty good though. There was an aerobics class in the room where the hyperextension bench was so i decided to do some seated good mornings instead, they were weird. Very strange movement, havent done them in a long time.

Interesting but i dont think ill do them again any time soon.

Also did pullovers for the first time in years and really enjoyed them, so i might keep them as a permanent fixture on this workout day.

Did a bit better on static holds this week, only failed on that last set. Pinch holds were also a lot easier to manage this time. I can really feel my grip strength improving every session, its great.

Core work was once again brutal as hell, with a PR on side bends. Gonna ache in the morning methinks.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nicely done Gaz
> 
> PRs are a great boost of confidence.
> 
> ...



Man, that sucks about your ankle  is it still giving you grief in day to day activities?

I guess you could start off with bodyweight stuff and rehab it by building up weight really slowly, like 5-10lb increments.

I would definitely go see a doc before you do anything like that. Hell, see two and get a second opinion. Better to know thy enemy.

Things are good, thanks! Got a lot of work to do and my mobile phone company are fucking idiots and messed up my contract but otherwise things are good.

How about you, besides the ankle thing?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2008)

Have just added new photos to my gallery.

Be kind


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 3, 2008)

Good job on the prs Gaz.  What is the weight in your new pics vs the old ones?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 3, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Man, that sucks about your ankle  is it still giving you grief in day to day activities?
> 
> I guess you could start off with bodyweight stuff and rehab it by building up weight really slowly, like 5-10lb increments.
> 
> ...



my ankle doesn't hurt in everyday activities such as walking, but if I catch my toe on something, or twist it ever so little one way, it aches with pain.

things are going good here thanks. school is hectic as ever. had a great weekend though, Halloween was excellent. nice Johnny Bravo pics by the way in the open chat forum! 

nice pics in your gallery too by the way and is it weird if I noticed your Keely Hazell calendar? lol


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Good job on the prs Gaz.  What is the weight in your new pics vs the old ones?



I honestly cant remember, haha.

Probably a tad more weight in the old ones if im honest.

I look bigger in the old ones, to me.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> my ankle doesn't hurt in everyday activities such as walking, but if I catch my toe on something, or twist it ever so little one way, it aches with pain.
> 
> things are going good here thanks. school is hectic as ever. had a great weekend though, Halloween was excellent. nice Johnny Bravo pics by the way in the open chat forum!
> 
> nice pics in your gallery too by the way and is it weird if I noticed your Keely Hazell calendar? lol



Id have thought you less than a man if you DIDNT notice the calendar .

And yeah, halloween was awesome! Great fun.

Just be careful on the foot, the last thing you want is to make it worse.  School going well, even though its mad?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2008)

Had to scrap my last food log for uni, started a new one and was really careful with measuring portion sizes.

The new one came out at ~3700kCal a day, rather than 1400kCal (wtf!) like it was before.

Macros need some work though:

Carb: 56%
Fat: 21%
Prot: 23%

Sigh.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 5, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 4 - Workout A (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (90sec RI) - *PR*
*10
10
10

*Goblet Squats @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10
10
10
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)

*Split Squats @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (90sec RI)
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*
*10 (Left) + 10 (Right)*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Got the deadlift PR, very happy with that.

Thisll be the last week at 3x10, after that ive got another 4 weeks at 4x6 to finish this program.

After that, may try something a little interesting.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 6, 2008)

Congrats on the deadlift PR.  Do you plan on hitting up the Barbell much for your program?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Congrats on the deadlift PR.  Do you plan on hitting up the Barbell much for your program?



I've been thinking about it, perhaps not for this program, but the next one i might switch over and see how it feels.

Havent used an OLY barbell for a real long time, haha.

May do the same with bench, but im the worst at racking the thing, lol. Nearly killed myself a few times 

Hows life?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I've been thinking about it, perhaps not for this program, but the next one i might switch over and see how it feels.
> 
> Havent used an OLY barbell for a real long time, haha.
> 
> ...




I used to pretty much only use DBs also for the same reason.  Take a look at this video.  What program are you thinking about trying?





YouTube Video











Things are going pretty good for me.  I just started working in a gym also.  For iron attics like us it cant get any better than that.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> I used to pretty much only use DBs also for the same reason.  Take a look at this video.  What program are you thinking about trying?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That guy has a weird accent, lol. Good tip though, i may just do that, nice find 

Hows the new gym? Everything working out there for you?

Not sure what program yet. Every time i wanna change program the word "Westside" screams from the back of my head but i know im not at that level yet. At least not a level where id feel confident doing it.

Maybe that max-stim workout with that m-time thing between reps. Did you read that thread in training?


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> That guy has a weird accent, lol. Good tip though, i may just do that, nice find
> 
> Hows the new gym? Everything working out there for you?
> 
> ...



Glad to help.

The gym has OK equipment but employees get free membership so thats a plus.

I never herd of max stim. Do you have a link?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 7, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> The gym has OK equipment but employees get free membership so thats a plus.
> 
> I never herd of max stim. Do you have a link?



Haha, thats a pretty sweet deal. I have a similar thing now ive started working at my gym. Free workouts are the best 

Max Stim:

http://anabolicminds.com/forum/atta...13168-max-stimulation-next-maxstimulation.pdf

The original site isnt up, but thats a mirror of the pdf that was on there explaining the system. Its pretty interesting stuff, me and a few others here tried it when they brought it out a while ago and it worked pretty well!


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 7, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, thats a pretty sweet deal. I have a similar thing now ive started working at my gym. Free workouts are the best
> 
> Max Stim:
> 
> ...



Wow thats a lot of info, ill take a look at that while I'm at work tomorrow.  I say try westside, I fuckin love it.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Wow thats a lot of info, ill take a look at that while I'm at work tomorrow.  I say try westside, I fuckin love it.



Me too. Westside was fucking awesome the last time i did it, i couldnt believe how quickely my lifts and size increased. It was mad!

Really fun program to follow aswell, i thought.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2008)

Have too much to do today, so wont be going to the gym. Im not too bothered, a few days off will more than likely help my performance when i ramp up intensity to 4x6 next week.

May try to fit my workout in on monday rather than wednesday if i can.

Am also gonna start concentrating on grip training a lot more, so in that vein, a CoC workout:

All reps from parallel set.


Sport - 2x16 (1:00 RI)

Trainer - 1x10 (1:30 RI)

#1 - 3x2 (2:00 RI)


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2008)

Had a staff meeting at Dave's Gym earlier, and once official business was over the evening turned into beer drinking and endurance competitions, lol, was great fun.

I guess it counts as some sort of workout.

The first one was to see how long you could hold a 5kg plate out in front of you, standing up straight, with your arms completely straight at a 90 degree angle from your torso:

My time = 3:08
Winning time = 4:07

Doh.

Second one was to see how long you could hold two 2.5kg plates, one to each side, in a lateral raise position. Arms out to the sides at a 90 degree angle from your torso, palms down, elbows locked out.

My time = 1:56
Winning time = 3:02 i think

Then the last one, which only i actually had a go out was the hang, simple enough - see how long you can hang from pullup bars without letting go. Both hands.

My time = 1:34

My shoulders really fucking hurt .


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 10, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 5 - Workout A (SPECIAL GRIP CHALLENGE)
*
*Static Holds - 
*3 sets of 30 second holds @ 100KG / 220lbs Barbell.

*Underhand Wrist Curls -
*3 sets of 20 reps with 30KG / 66lbs Barbell.
*Monkey Hangs - 
*35sec set with 4 fingers per hand.
25sec set with 3 fingers per hand.
15sec set with 2 fingers per hand.

*Pinch Grip Holds -
*3 sets of 10 second holds with two 10KG / 22lbs plates per hand.

*Overhand Wrist Curls - 
*3 sets of 20 reps with 15KG / 33lbs Barbell.

*Dead Hang -
*1 set of 90seconds.

(26:01 for the grip challenge! I then did some shitty isolation crap to pass the time before my shift working.)

*Standing Curls -
*2 x 16 @ 15KG / 33lbs BB

*Flat Pullovers - 
*2 x 16 @ 25KG / 55lbs BB

*Lateral Raises - 
*2 x 10 @ x2 10KG / 22lbs DBs

*Front Raises - 
*2 x 12 @ 12.5KG / 30ishlbs BB

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm

(Time then ran out and for my shift as well as other duties i was painting the gym for a few hours \m/).

***

Yeah im pretty fucking beat. Im gonna go have a curry.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 12, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 5 - Workout B (UPPER)

*Bench Press @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*6
6
6
6
* 
Pullups @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (90sec RI)
*6
6
6
6
*
Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)

* Single Arm Rows @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)

*Drag Curls @ 15KG / 33lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16
16

*Flat Pullovers @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (60sec RI)
*16
16
* *
Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Totally 100% fried after that. Stepping up the intensity always seems difficult.

Keeping a relatively low RI for this rep range, i usually go 1:45 for 6-7rm lifts, but i wanna keep an element of aerobic intensity as well as anaerobic from lifting heavier.

Also what i noticed today, though the weights were difficult, they were far easier than i expected them to be. I think its because my grip strength is improving. The rows especially were really strong, even though i only recently PR'd on them for 10rm, and calculated 6rm from that.

Gotta be the grip. I think im gonna do that grip destroyer session every week, switch the isolation work permenantly to upper/lower days, and leave the active recovery day as grip + core only.

Now, im off to have post-workout sex


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 12, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Now, im off to have post-workout sex



I hate you.

but besides that, nice workouts. lower intensity stuff is great, makes you feel awesome afterward I find.

I hope you enjoyed your sex.

lol


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 12, 2008)

looks solid.  Are you bulking, cutting or maintaining??


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> looks solid.  Are you bulking, cutting or maintaining??



I can do both at once 

Nah, im on a bulk. Something ridiculous like 500 calories above.

According to a random sample of 3 days for my Nutrition assignment, my average intake is 3627, and average expenditure is 2698 

Though only one of those sample days was a workout day, and on the workout day i was expending 3100ish, so its alright .

Fats are still looking okay though, trying to eat about 7 meals to keep metabolism high as possible.

What are you doing atm? You're lifts seem really strong from your journal lately.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I hate you.
> 
> but besides that, nice workouts. lower intensity stuff is great, makes you feel awesome afterward I find.
> 
> ...



I havent gone this heavy for a long time, im curious to see how my leg workout will go. I havent gone this heavy on legs for about 18 months because of my injury.

And yes, sex was enjoyable for all concerned


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2008)

Also, weighing in atm at 74KG / 162lbs, which is the weight i was at when taking those newer photos in gallery.

Pretty happy with size and bf at this weight right now.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> I can do both at once
> 
> Nah, im on a bulk. Something ridiculous like 500 calories above.
> 
> ...





Gazhole said:


> Also, weighing in atm at 74KG / 162lbs, which is the weight i was at when taking those newer photos in gallery.
> 
> Pretty happy with size and bf at this weight right now.



You have a good plan.

I'm not sure what atm is?  I take 5000 cals on a active day and 4000 on a non active day.  This week I took off from counting because I was getting burnt from work/lifting/eating all day.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 13, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> You have a good plan.
> 
> I'm not sure what atm is?  I take 5000 cals on a active day and 4000 on a non active day.  This week I took off from counting because I was getting burnt from work/lifting/eating all day.



Atm = at the mo, lol.

Thats a pretty good intake man, damned lot of food.

Whats your BW at the moment? Gotta be a good 10-20lbs heavier than me at least.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 13, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Atm = at the mo, lol.
> 
> Thats a pretty good intake man, damned lot of food.
> 
> Whats your BW at the moment? Gotta be a good 10-20lbs heavier than me at least.



ohhhh lol.  I'm at 185 right now, and eating that much is like a 2nd job.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 5 - Workout C (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs (90sec RI)*
6
6
6
6

*Goblet Squats @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6
6
6
6
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
* *6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)

* Split Squats @ x1 35KG / 77lbs BB (90sec RI) -* PR*
*6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)

*Calve Raises @ 90KG / 198lbs BB (60sec RI)
*20
20

*Hyperextensions @ BW (60sec RI)
*16
16
*
*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Compared to the Upper Body session this was surprisingly easy. I was expecting to be just as close to vomiting as i was for Upper, at least. Hmm...

Perhaps a good day, or maybe my leg development is starting to take off. I think higher reps are harder for lower body anyways, thats probably what it is. Not gonna push it though, not comfortable with that risk.

Really pleased with this though, good workout!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> ohhhh lol.  I'm at 185 right now, and eating that much is like a 2nd job.



Nice! How is your bodyfat % looking? Or are you gonna cut again later?

And i totally hear you, people who dont eat as much as that really dont understand how much time you spend, haha.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 14, 2008)

why do you rarely ever use a bb?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 14, 2008)

PreMier said:


> why do you rarely ever use a bb?



Mostly because the gym doesnt have a particularly large floor space for barbell lifts. At least for deads.

The OLY bars are either on benches or power racks, and the freeweight space has small benches and db racks in it. Just nowhere really to do it.

For things like bench, i prefer DBs because i dont need a spotter, lol.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 14, 2008)

looking good man, very nice split squat PR they are tough!

nice calf raises too.


----------



## JailHouse (Nov 14, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! How is your bodyfat % looking? Or are you gonna cut again later?
> 
> And i totally hear you, people who dont eat as much as that really dont understand how much time you spend, haha.



My BF is around 13-16% I really dont know.  

I don't think ill cut any time soon.  ill prolly cut my cals down too maintenance and try to stay at 185 and clean up the BF a little.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 15, 2008)

i understand.. i actually have to drag some benches out of the way to deadlift..  no one ever bothers me though


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good man, very nice split squat PR they are tough!
> 
> nice calf raises too.



Thanks dude 

Im projecting major leg prs at this rep range, everything was easier than i thought it was gonna be.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> My BF is around 13-16% I really dont know.
> 
> I don't think ill cut any time soon.  ill prolly cut my cals down too maintenance and try to stay at 185 and clean up the BF a little.



Yeah, thats cool.

13-16% is pretty reasonable anyways i think, especially in the winter, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 15, 2008)

PreMier said:


> i understand.. i actually have to drag some benches out of the way to deadlift..  no one ever bothers me though



I wouldnt, either 

I've been thinking about using BBs more. Perhaps when i go in off-peak gym times ill re-arrange some shit.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 6 - Workout A (UPPER)

*Bench Press @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (90sec RI)
*6
6
*Bench Press @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (90sec RI) *- PR*
*6
6
* 
Pullups @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs (90sec RI)
*6
6
6
6
*
Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)

* Single Arm Rows @ x1 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
*Single Arm Rows @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (90sec RI) - *PR*
*6 (Right) + 6 (Left)
**6 (Right) + 6 (Left)

*Curls @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB (60sec RI) *- PR*
*16
16

*Flat Pullovers @ 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB (60sec RI) - *PR*
*16
16
* *
Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Also did some CoC gripper training.

Four PR's in one session makes me very tired and hungry. Ate a whole malt loaf with my protein shake .

Really please though, the effort and discipline im putting into diet and training is paying off like hell, ive been consistently making PR's almost every session for a good month now.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 19, 2008)

well, arent you superhuman.

what is malt loaf?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 19, 2008)

Damn man I just your pics, your in a great shape!

How long have you been training


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> well, arent you superhuman.
> 
> what is malt loaf?


 
Superhuman, hardly. In pain, today yes 

Malt loaf is....

Malt loaf - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

About 600kcal per loaf. Mmm.

How goes it?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> Damn man I just your pics, your in a great shape!
> 
> How long have you been training


 
Thanks dude 

About 5 years i think, haha. Only been training properly since just before the start of this journal though. Damn that wasted newbie time doing 20 sets of biceps 

Hows things going with you?


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude
> 
> About 5 years i think, haha. Only been training properly since just before the start of this journal though. Damn that wasted newbie time doing 20 sets of biceps
> 
> Hows things going with you?



20 sets of biceps lol. I've tried to explain some of the kids in my gym why that and 15sets of bench press dont do any good, but no one listens.

I wasted a lot of time as well going on and off. Pretty much wasted 2 years.Only been serious for 5 month so far. Reading journals like this motivates me.

Good luck on your goals  I've learned a lot from you and your journal lol.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

thats what happens, PR's will make you hurt.

that malt loaf looks good, we dont have them over here.  just meatloaf


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

PreMier said:


> thats what happens, PR's will make you hurt.
> 
> that malt loaf looks good, we dont have them over here.  just meatloaf



Malt loaf is da bomb.

In a 200g Malf Loaf:

kCal = 540
Protein = 18.4g
Carb = 109.4g
Fat = 3.2g
Fibre = 12.4g

Yummyness.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 20, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> 20 sets of biceps lol. I've tried to explain some of the kids in my gym why that and 15sets of bench press dont do any good, but no one listens.
> 
> I wasted a lot of time as well going on and off. Pretty much wasted 2 years.Only been serious for 5 month so far. Reading journals like this motivates me.
> 
> Good luck on your goals  I've learned a lot from you and your journal lol.



Thanks, glad to hear it 

Some people finally take notice when they never improve and you always improve, but others keep plugging away with sub-par methods and either give up or turn to roids and then give up after wasting their money.

Hows the last 5 months been?


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 20, 2008)

DiGiTaL said:


> 20 sets of biceps lol. I've tried to explain some of the kids in my gym why that and 15sets of bench press dont do any good, but no one listens.



yeah, some people I just don't understand.

like a buddy of mine, who it decently big, but has some unwanted fat he says he wants to get rid of. so he goes to the gym 5 days a week, the normal "bodybuilding" routine, along with an hour of cardio each day, and "abs" each day, and he's wondering why he's not losing anything. he looks at me and says how I need to go to the gym more. some people just don't understand less is more aspect of training.

sorry for the whoring Gaz, lol.

great workout by the way. 4 PRs..

that's a solid DB bench weight too.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 20, 2008)

Gazhole said:
			
		

> Thanks, glad to hear it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When people get like that, I gnore them. I just told them I told you so lol.

Past 5 months have been good, I've taken it slow. I've always procrastinated about working out. I'm more interested in its science then its exercises and whatnot. I had an epiphany that Im not getting any younger and if I want a decent healthy body, better start now.  And ever since I've been training like I have a purpose.  



> yeah, some people I just don't understand.
> 
> like a buddy of mine, who it decently big, but has some unwanted fat he says he wants to get rid of. so he goes to the gym 5 days a week, the normal "bodybuilding" routine, along with an hour of cardio each day, and "abs" each day, and he's wondering why he's not losing anything. he looks at me and says how I need to go to the gym more. some people just don't understand less is more aspect of training.
> 
> ...



Haha. Damn..5 days a week workout + cardio + abs..Thats like over training it. I met a guy who wasn't in a bad shape. I asked him what kind of routine he follows and he told me "I do arms one day, shoulders one day, back and chest one day". This guy works out 5 days a week also. 

Whenever people ask my opinion on 'how to get bigger biceps' or 'how to build a chest' I always tell them "Nutrition first, exercise second" Lol. It makes them go away


----------



## PreMier (Nov 20, 2008)

how old are you digital?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 21, 2008)

Its hilarious when people say "i train 5 days a week but im not gaining, i think im gonna have to train 7..."

Doing the opposite never occurs to them, why?

And don't worry about the whoring, Scar, i like reading stuff so chat away


----------



## DiGiTaL (Nov 22, 2008)

PreMier said:


> how old are you digital?




19  lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 6 - Workout B (LOWER)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs (90sec RI)*
6
6
*Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (90sec RI) *- PR
6
6
*
Back Squats @ 20KG / 44lbs BB (60sec RI)
*20
*Back Squats @ 40KG / 88lbs BB (75sec RI)
*10
*Back Squats @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (75sec RI)
*10
*Back Squats @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (90sec RI)
*10
*Back Squats @ 70KG / 154lbs BB (90sec RI) *- PR*
*6
**6
*
Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (90sec RI)
*6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
* *6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)

* Split Squats @ x1 35KG / 77lbs BB (90sec RI)
*6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)
**6 (Left) + 6 (Right)

*Calve Raises @ 90KG / 198lbs BB (60sec RI)
*20
10 + 10

*Hyperextensions @ BW (60sec RI)
*16
16
*
*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Holy fucking shit, my legs ache.

This was a very taxing workout so took longer than i expected, clocked in at about 90 minutes including warmup and warmdown.

That was the most i've Deadlifted since my injury a few years ago, and was the first time ive done proper back squats in at least three years, gotta be.

Got a guy who works in the gym to check my form for the heavy sets and he said it looked pretty perfect, just needs some tweaking at the bottom (of the lift, not my ass).

Really pleased though. Its been a long hard road to get to this point, and all the work is starting to pay off.

Time for malt loaf.


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 22, 2008)

nicely done Gaz. tiring, I bet! back squats for the first time in 3 years.. your legs will be thanking you tomorrow!

that malt loaf looks good. looks similar to something my mom and grandmother make, except they call it war cake. they say its called that because during the world wars, they didn't have many ingredients, but what they did have they made war cake with it. I don't know how true that is, probably just an old wives tale or something, but its gooood cake


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2008)

Its probably a similar thing. It makes sense, because a very small amount of malt loaf has a shitload of calories in it. Perfect when people have little ingredients.

And thanks, man  legs are killing me already, hahaha.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

Couldnt get a workout in because of lectures/shopping/shift at work, again. This training on Monday thing isnt happening with all this end of term work .

The shift at the gym was surprisingly slow though, so we decided to get some sort of competition going between a few of us on staff:

*DIPS

*RULES: Down to 90 degree elbow, up to just before lockout (soft lock).

4th - Gaz: 31 Reps
3rd - Emil: 36 Reps
2nd - Matt: 39 Reps
1st - Dave: 42 Reps

So a poor showing for me in the Dips part. Wasnt terribly dissapointed though, i gave it a good shot. My goal for next time is about 34/35. Dave is also unsurprisingly the owner of Dave's Gym, and in his words "I wont be beaten in my own gym, fuck you all."


*PULLUPS

*RULES: Medium-wide Grip, pronated grip, chin above the bar, down to just before full elbow extension (not a locked out hang).

4th - Matt: 8 Reps
3rd - Emil: 10 Reps
2nd - Gaz: 21 Reps
1st - Tom: 22 Reps

Really thought i had this one as the others couldn't get the reps out. Then Tom steps in and beats me by a mere 1 rep, good skills though so i wasn't too annoyed. Had never met him before, very good first impression!


***

All in all not a bad night at work . Dunno why it was so slow for a monday though.


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2008)

you would rape me in pullups.. but i could beat you in dips


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> you would rape me in pullups.. but i could beat you in dips



Good! That way we both have a goal 

How many of each could you get, anyways?


----------



## PreMier (Nov 24, 2008)

if i felt strong, i could get maybe 10 pullups lmao.. dips on the other hand, mid to high 40's.  i did bw dips a while back and got 47.  i used to hang 4 plates(180lbs) and do dips.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2008)

PreMier said:


> if i felt strong, i could get maybe 10 pullups lmao.. dips on the other hand, mid to high 40's.  i did bw dips a while back and got 47.  i used to hang 4 plates(180lbs) and do dips.



Very nice! 

That's hell of a lot of weight to add on, thats gotta be near as dammit your bodyweight again!

Most I've managed for reps was about 65lbs added on. I gotta shoot higher...


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 24, 2008)

Damn Premier.....you reached my goal.  Dips with BW x 2


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 25, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> Damn Premier.....you reached my goal. Dips with BW x 2


 
Where are you at now? Id love to Dip that sorta weight aswell.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 26, 2008)

Think im coming to the end of this program.

For 6 weeks ive been training 2-3x a week and making PRs each session, and adding in a lot more grip work, i think its made the difference.

Last two sessions were especially tough. Just feel tired thinking about going to the gym today, my shoulder is iffy, and my hams still hurt from that last leg session.

Gonna go to the gym and do a deload, and the same on friday.

Cant really ask any more of this program or my body i think, at least 2 PRs a week for 6 weeks is a lot of supra-maximal lifting.

Time to take it easy for a few days


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 26, 2008)

For reference:


*Current PRs (Lower Body)*

  Romanian Deadlifts @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs* – 4x6 (+7.5KG / 16.5lbs Per DB)
*
Back Squats @ 70KG / 154lbs BB *– 4x6 (+10KG / 22lbs)* 

Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB – *4x6 (+0KG / 0lbs**)* 

 Split Squats @ x1 35KG / 77lbs BB – *4x6 (+5KG / 11lbs)*

Calve Raises @ 90KG / 198lbs BB *– 2x20 (+10KG / 22lbs)

*Hyperextensions @ BW *– 2x16 (+0KG / 0lbs)* 



*Current PRs (Upper Body)*

  Bench Press @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs *– 4x6 (+5KG / 11lbs** Per DB**)* 

Pullups @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs *– 4x6 (+0KG / 0lbs)* 

Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DB *– 4x6 (+0KG / 0lbs**)* 

Single Arm Rows @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB – *4x6 (+5KG / 11lbs**)* 

Curls @ 17.5KG / 38.5lbs BB *– 2x16 (+2.5KG / 5.5lbs)*

Flat Pullovers @ 27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB – *2x16 (+2.5KG / 5.5lbs)


**Current PRs (Other)

*Monkey Hangs @ BW
*35sec @ 4 Fingers (+5 Seconds)
25sec @ 3 Fingers **(+5 Seconds)*
* 15sec @ 2 Fingers **(+5 Seconds)

*30sec Static Holds @ 100KG / 220lbs BB *- (+10KG / 22lbs)

*Planks @ BW - *(+15 Seconds)

*Supermans @ BW - *(+15 Seconds)


******


*All in all, not a bad 6 weeks' work


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 29, 2008)

Trying to decide what to do for a new program. I have two ideas im working on at the moment.

The first one is a simple 4 way split, 3 days a week (upper push/lower pull/upper pull/lower push).

3 movements a session, 6 sets set out thus:

1x10 @ 14rm (warmup)
1x6
1x4
1x6
1x4
1x20

Just an idea i thought could be cool and intense.



The other program idea is a little more complicated. Again, a 3x week program. This time an all round upper/lower split.

Each day (mon/wed/fri) has a different set up, but will progress as the program goes on:

Mon - Regular (3x10/4x8/5x4)

Wed - Split Set (3x5+5+5/4x4+4+4/5x2+2+2)

Fri - Exhaust (Lowered volume + intensity with pre+post exhaust isolation movements)

Four compounds per session, just taking some ideas from reading Mike Mentzers books. It was originally a Positive/Static/Negative split.



I may still work on that actually, basically each day in the program would focus on one particular area of strength.

Day 1 would focus on contraction (so regular reps with an elongated positive portion), Day 2 on static mid-range contraction (this time a pause in the middle of a movement), and Day 3 on negatives (an elongated eccentric on each rep).

We're talking a good 5 second cadence on each part. Rep ranges would naturally be lowish. I was also playing with the idea of if i carried that program out, for each movement there would be a few sets of what i described above, then a few sets of positive/static/negative ONLY reps.

I dunno. Opinions on what to develop?


----------



## fUnc17 (Nov 30, 2008)

Determine what your weakness' are and specifically dedicate your training to improving upon them. Most importantly, figure out what you want to get out of your training (goals)

Personally, 6 months ago I was an overpowered athlete. My strength and power was too great for my movement ability. I worked on dynamic movements and hill sprints for a few months, my strength dropped slightly but I moved incredibly better and increased flexibility ten fold. Now strength and power have much more upside potential and I will adjust training accordingly


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2008)

fUnc17 said:


> Determine what your weakness' are and specifically dedicate your training to improving upon them. Most importantly, figure out what you want to get out of your training (goals)



Sound advice, i think. Pretty much just going for aesthetics right now. Hypertrophy and any strength gains that come along with it. I made some great strength gains on this last program, so i may go for some hypertrophy for a while.

Have been reading a lot of Mentzer's stuff, and am really interested in HIT or something similar. Thinking about either doing a program around that style, or the style i sorta put together that revolves around splitting each set into 3 smaller sets (so instead of 6 reps you do 3 small sets of 3 with a rest pause in between).



fUnc17 said:


> Personally, 6 months ago I was an overpowered athlete. My strength and power was too great for my movement ability. I worked on dynamic movements and hill sprints for a few months, my strength dropped slightly but I moved incredibly better and increased flexibility ten fold. Now strength and power have much more upside potential and I will adjust training accordingly



I expect your strength will skyrocket now that youre working more efficiently in terms of movement. Thats awesome 

Are you still going to keep in regular flexibility work? Obviously in a reduced amount.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 30, 2008)

Also, its not training related but im psyched anyways.

Me and a friend have been writing some awesome metal tracks for a new band project. So far in three writing sessions we've written 3 songs in total.

All of them are pretty damned pleasing.

Going to write a couple more then record over christmas and hopefully release the CD in the new year.

After that, we have a few people lined up for each spot in a live band, hopefully to get some gigs going.

Just chuffed, because im impressed at the quality of material we've got after working with eachother for all of three sessions.

Gonna be awesome.

Influences include Chimaira, Static-X, Slayer, Fear Factory, Strapping Young Lad...

All that good stuff


----------



## Scarface30 (Nov 30, 2008)

nice going man, those PRs are nothing to sneeze at!

I like the new routine too, always something unique from Gaz, which is great. by the split set, is that the thing where you use, say a 6RM to do 8 reps with, just small RIs in between? if so, that's a great way of training. I'm trying to design something for the new year right now.

3 songs in 3 days, eh? I'm music illiterate, so is that a good thing? lol. sounds good though man... if it means anything, I kicked ass at Guitar Hero 3 tonight, lol.. just got a new PS3 the other day, so I am tickled pink, and my buddy let me borrow his GH3 for a bit.

how's school? soon finished for the semester?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> nice going man, those PRs are nothing to sneeze at!



Thanks dude, considering the program was totally un-inventive, i was pleased 

Hows training going for you? You decided on your next program yet?



Scarface30 said:


> I like the new routine too, always something unique from Gaz, which is great. by the split set, is that the thing where you use, say a 6RM to do 8 reps with, just small RIs in between? if so, that's a great way of training. I'm trying to design something for the new year right now.



Yeah, thats the one! I like those small sets, they were really brutal the last time i did them. Even though im training thisafternoon, i still dunno which training method to use.

Its a toss up between the split set thing, or HIT. Both are good for Hypertrophy. One is more familiar (split sets), but one will take less time (HIT). So i dunno.

I know split sets will work, but i really wanna try something new.

I hate decisions .

Any thoughts?



Scarface30 said:


> 3 songs in 3 days, eh? I'm music illiterate, so is that a good thing? lol. sounds good though man... if it means anything, I kicked ass at Guitar Hero 3 tonight, lol.. just got a new PS3 the other day, so I am tickled pink, and my buddy let me borrow his GH3 for a bit.



It means nothing.



Funny but i can play guitar like a mofo, but guitar hero is just over my head. Cant do it at all, haha. Youd be shocked at how awful i am even if id never played a guitar or a games console in my life.

But yeah, 3 songs in 3 pracs is pretty good. It means we're being constructive rather than fucking about.

I have a feeling the songs will be a hit here at IM, since they are seriously fucking heavy. They will make superb workout music when they're done 



Scarface30 said:


> how's school? soon finished for the semester?



Nope, have 3 weeks left .

Going okay tho. 2 Assignments left to finish, which im gonna knock out today and wednesday. Then an exam on the very last day (wtf!?) and im done on the 19th.

Aaaaaah.

How about you?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Week 1 - Upper Body HIT

**Bench Press @ 6RM*
x2 22.5KG / 49.5lbs DBs x 10 Reps (Warmup)
x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs x 9 Reps

*T-Bar Rows** @ 6RM*
40KG / 88lbs BB x 10 Reps (Warmup)
60KG / 132lbs BB x 12 Reps

*Dips** @ 6RM*
BW + 15KG / 33lbs x 10 Reps (Warmup)
BW + 35KG / 77lbs x 9 Reps

*Pullups** @ 6RM*
BW x 10 Reps (Warmup)
BW + 10KG / 22lbs x 10 Reps

*Crunches @ BW
*2 x 50 (30sec RI)

*CoC
*12 @ S (60sec RI)
12 @ S (60sec RI)
8 @ T (120sec RI)
4 @ #1

*Warmdown - Static Stretching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Phew. Never done HIT before, very very different style of training.

Only did 4 work sets but im absolutely knackered!

Gonna take a session to get used to it i think, it was hard to guage whether i could keep going or whether i had actually done the set to failure. Interesting.

I am so going to puke on leg day


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 1, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dude, considering the program was totally un-inventive, i was pleased
> 
> Hows training going for you? You decided on your next program yet?
> 
> ...


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> training isn't going right now. it's nearing the end for me, and I have exams starting this week, and also the place where I workout, it's a weight room, inside a massive gym, basketball courts, and that's where they do 80% of the university exams.



Lol - ah, that is a problem, haha. Just as well you're nearly done anyway i guess!



Scarface30 said:


> as for a new routine, I usually stick with the upper/lower split. I just love them. I am thinking about a something like a double dropset - I think they;d be dropsets. anyway, it would be 2 sets at 3reps, 2 sets at 6reps and 2 sets at 10 reps, all for the same movement. weights done done as sets go up. only got that far so far.



Sounds pretty cool. Are you doing the dropsets as circuits or 2 of the one range, then onto the next? Will there be rest in between?



Scarface30 said:


> I'd go with (and I see you have) the HIT. it's something new, and new things are always good for a change. however, I've never really understood the concept and how to set up a HIT routine. what is it all about?



Basically the whole thing with HIT is the concept of intensity. As you know, the more intensity in a workout the less volume you can manage, which is a relationship that Mentzer saw as absolutely inversely proportional.

His philosophy was that to get the maximum growth, you need to stimulate the maximum number of fibres, and to do that you would need to use maximum intensity.

Hence the one set to failure thing. If you work the one set to absolute failure for each movement, you cant physically perform any more work afterwards. Thus maximum intensity is achieved, and you cant use any more volume than that without sacrificing some intensity, which obviously goes contrary to the point of this system.

The way i did it was to pick the weights i was using for my sets of 6, and just do as many reps as i could with strict form before i failed. It was very tough, i have major DOMS today!



Scarface30 said:


> school is coming to a close, only 11 more days, and that is including exams. so I am pumped!



Nice 

How many exams? Anything difficult?

I have one on the last day in psychology


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey there


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

katt said:


> Hey there



'ello!

Hows you?


----------



## katt (Dec 2, 2008)

Getting back into it again..    Thought I'd better before the January 1st'ers get there.. 

How's thing with you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 2, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Sounds pretty cool. Are you doing the dropsets as circuits or 2 of the one range, then onto the next? Will there be rest in between?



I was planning on taking an RI in between each set but as the reps went up, the RI time went down.



Gazhole said:


> Basically the whole thing with HIT is the concept of intensity. As you know, the more intensity in a workout the less volume you can manage, which is a relationship that Mentzer saw as absolutely inversely proportional.
> 
> His philosophy was that to get the maximum growth, you need to stimulate the maximum number of fibres, and to do that you would need to use maximum intensity.
> 
> ...



ahhh, that makes it so much more clear now! thanks dude.

sounds like a tough way of training. I might have to try that sometime seeing as though I've always wanted to, but didn't know how it worked, lol. 

do you also have to take longer periods of rest days in between?



Gazhole said:


> Nice
> 
> How many exams? Anything difficult?
> 
> I have one on the last day in psychology



I had 5 exams in total, 4 left now because I wrote one last week. as weird as it sounds, my toughest exam is going to be GIS, which is Geographic Imformation Systems, dealing with mapping, creating maps, using a GPS and all that fun stuff. however the theory part is HOW the program works, not HOW TO USE it, so it's a bunch if computer mumbo-jumbo which I don't like, haha. the only part of that course that was useful to me was the labs, which I learned how to use the program, haha.

that sucks you have one on the last day my last exam on the 13th is actually the last day of exams for my school, and that's odd because I know last year the exam period went a week longer.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 2, 2008)

Just quick note, ill reply to posts later on, gonna go cook some food.

Updated blog for the first time in ages with an article on periodization.

Strength, Dedication, Ambition

Enjoy!


----------



## JailHouse (Dec 3, 2008)

Ill check out the new blog later.  Ive always wanted to try Mike Mentzer HIT program, Ill be watching this one good luck.


----------



## the other half (Dec 5, 2008)

hey gaz. whats up. i thought you would have put a new avi up by now.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2008)

katt said:


> Getting back into it again..    Thought I'd better before the January 1st'ers get there..
> 
> How's thing with you?



Haha, the only good thing about the resolution crowd is the thread about stupid shit they do in the training section!

Things are grand here, how about yourself?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> do you also have to take longer periods of rest days in between?



Yeah, i was planning on taking 2 days in between rather than one. Other than that, just go off how you feel. It takes a lot out of you.



Scarface30 said:


> I had 5 exams in total, 4 left now because I wrote one last week. as weird as it sounds, my toughest exam is going to be GIS, which is Geographic Imformation Systems, dealing with mapping, creating maps, using a GPS and all that fun stuff. however the theory part is HOW the program works, not HOW TO USE it, so it's a bunch if computer mumbo-jumbo which I don't like, haha. the only part of that course that was useful to me was the labs, which I learned how to use the program, haha.



Yeah, im the same. The theory is good in that you can conceptualise WHY you want to be doing something, but when it comes to actually doing it youre pretty lost unless you actually get stuck in and do the damn thing.

Practical labs and stuff are the best part because you finally go "aaaaah, i get why thats important now!".

Is it interesting on the whole though? It sounds pretty good.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2008)

JailHouse said:


> Ill check out the new blog later.  Ive always wanted to try Mike Mentzer HIT program, Ill be watching this one good luck.



Cool, cool.

May try it out still, ive had the flu all this week. Might go to my backup idea on split set training for a week or two and start HIT up in the new year. I can post my whole training set up for it if you're interested though?

Hows things, JH?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2008)

the other half said:


> hey gaz. whats up. i thought you would have put a new avi up by now.



Long time no see, OH!

Hows it going?

Not much is up. Degree is still coming along nicely, training was going well till i got sick .

Will get another avi up just for you!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2008)

Meet The Team

Sweet.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 7, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> Is it interesting on the whole though? It sounds pretty good.



meh, it's alright. it's not really along the lines of geology work like I want to do, which is to get into the mining industry, but it'll definitely help me in the long run seeing as though geologists make and use a lot of maps, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Pull

*Pullups @ BW + 10kg / 22lbs (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*T-Bar Rows @ 65kg / 143lbs BB (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*Bench Rows @ x1 30kg / 66lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*

Lat Pulldowns (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ 82kg / 180.4lbs
6 @ 75kg / 165lbs
5 @ 68kg / 149.6lbs
4 @ 61kg / 134.2lbs

*Unilateral Seated Machine Rows (Dropset - No RI)
*8 @ 50kg / 110lbs
5 @ 35kg / 77lbs
8 @ 20kg / 44lbs
10 @ 10kg / 22lbs
*Repeated for other arm.*

*Standing Curls @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs BB (1:00 RI)
*16
10 + 6
*
*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

So i've been off with the flu all week, and im feeling alright today so i thought id get a workout in. Not planning on starting anything too complex right now as i only have this week and next week in Cardiff before i go home for the holidays, so any lasting program wont be possible.

Have planned out a rough push/legs/pull for the rest of my time in uni, hoping to get 6 sessions in. Have included some dropsets for fun, and a little bit of machine work to keep things interesting.

Today was fun. Hard work, and i wasnt really too strict with rest intervals with it being my first session back. Even though i was absolutely tanked by the end, the upside is that my strength doesnt seem to have gone anywhere even though a tad of size obviously has (not eating is a bitch).

Goals for this short program are really just to get back up to speed for the Christmas workout day with my friends on the 22nd.

Four of us are going and i've written up a tough circuit-based workout for us to conquer, so i need to be on form if i am to succeed.

ONWARDS.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2008)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Push

*Dumbell Bench Press @ x2 32.5kg / 71.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*Dips @ BW + 35kg / 77lbs (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 22.5kg / 49.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**5 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**5 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*

Seated Unilateral Machine Chest Press (Dropset - No RI)
*4* *@ 35kg / 77lbs
4 @ 30kg / 66lbs
5 @ 20kg / 44lbs
9 @ 10kg / 22lbs
*Repeated for other arm.*

*Seated Machine Triceps Press (Dropset - No RI)
*18 @ 50kg / 110lbs
12 @ 40kg / 88lbs
12 @ 30kg / 66lbs
26 @ 20kg / 44lbs

*Standing Overhead Triceps Extension @ x1 17.5kg / 38.5lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*14+2
12+2+2
*
*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Yeah, dips fucking fried me so everything after that was an absolute butt-fuck. Really tough workout, i couldnt actually hold myself in a push-up position afterwards, still cant in fact. Velly rice.


----------



## Scarface30 (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't imagine doing dips at the beginning! nice stuff though man, looking good

oh, and that article in your blog is great, really good read.

soon home for Christmas?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2008)

nice, you should be doing a ton of dips in no time!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

Scarface30 said:


> I can't imagine doing dips at the beginning! nice stuff though man, looking good
> 
> oh, and that article in your blog is great, really good read.
> 
> soon home for Christmas?



I dont think id have been able to do them at the end, haha.

Thanks though, i thought i should write something on periodization since im banging on about it so often .

Yup, home this weekend  How about you? Looking forward to the holidays?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> nice, you should be doing a ton of dips in no time!



Thanks man 

I hope to get my BW dip numbers up from 31 to around 40. My chest is growing quite nicely lately, i have to say.

Hows things with you?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

*First workout of two.*

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Legs, motherfucka'.

*Back Squats (Just below parallel.)*
4x6 @ 70KG / 154lbs BB
2x6 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB
2x6 @ 50KG / 110lbs BB

*Rack Pulls (2" Below knee.)
*4x6 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB*

Romanian Deadlifts
*4x6 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs

*Machine Hack Squats
*3x8 @ 80KG / 176lbs

*Calve Raises (Dropset - No Rest)
*100KG / 220lbs x 25 Reps
80KG / 176lbs x 15 Reps
50KG / 110lbs x 20 Reps
30KG / 66lbs x 25 Reps

*Hyperextensions
*3x10 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs*

*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Fuck that shit hurt. My squat numbers are weak as shit since this is like the second time ive done them in at least as many years, but im not bothered because im just loving being able to do it again. I made up for it with a tad more volume.

Rack pulls felt odd, deads were very strong - feel i could have done more. Machine hacks were good, really took them slow and deep to finish my quads off for the day.

Calves fucking killed. Hypers were a nice way to finish.

Didnt really time my rests, but i was in and out in 90 minutes so it wasnt too bad.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

*Workout 2 of 2*

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Pull

*Pullups @ BW + 10kg / 22lbs (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*Bent Over Rows @ 70kg / 154lbs BB (1:30 RI)
*6
6
6
6

*Bench Rows @ x1 30kg / 66lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*
*6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)
**6 (Left Arm) + 6 (Right Arm)*

Lat Pulldowns (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ 89kg / 195.8lbs
5 @ 82kg / 180.4lbs
4 @ 75kg / 165lbs
4 @ 68kg / 149.6lbs

*Unilateral Seated Machine Rows (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ 50kg / 110lbs
6 @ 35kg / 77lbs
8 @ 20kg / 44lbs
15 @ 10kg / 22lbs
*Repeated for other arm.*

*Standing Curls @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs BB (1:00 RI)
*16
8 + 4 + 2
*
*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

This was also a great workout.

Pullups felt even stronger than last week, bent over rows felt strong. That may be a PR aswell, i cant remember.

For the dropsets i wanted to go heavier on one and beat the reps with the same weight on the other, so i guess mission accomplished. Happy with those.

Not much else to say really, i think my pulling is overtaking my pushing in terms of strength.

As an aside, myself and the other gym staff were having a game of scrabble throughout that workout, and i think i only lost out on first place by a half dozen points. GAZ FTW.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2008)

life sucks for me right now, the economic downturn has severely limited my income (make about 10% of what i was making).  but the gym is going good   your legs sore yet or what? haha


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 17, 2008)

PreMier said:


> life sucks for me right now, the economic downturn has severely limited my income (make about 10% of what i was making).  but the gym is going good   your legs sore yet or what? haha



Shit, has the economy really hit you that hard? 10% LESS than before would be bad enough..

And yes, my legs absolutely kill. In between sets of Hacks i had to lie down because my quads were tanked out


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2008)

yea.. im contemplating on what i should do.  im looking for another job, but might join the military :/


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 12, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Push

*Bench Press @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:30 RI)
*8
8
8

*Unilateral Overhead Press @ x1 20kg / 44lbs DB (1:30 RI)
*8 (Left Arm) + 8 (Right Arm)*
*8 (Left Arm) + 8 (Right Arm)
**8 (Left Arm) + 8 (Right Arm)
*
Unilateral Chest Press (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
6 @ 25kg / 55lbs
6 @ 15kg / 33lbs
***Repeated for other arm.*
*
Triceps Press (Dropset - No RI)
*26 @ 50kg / 110lbs
22 @ 30kg / 66lbs
20 @ 20kg / 44lbs*

Standing Tricep Extension @ 15kg / 33lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*20
12+8
*
*Cardio

*Bike - Level 8 @ 85-115 RPM
*10 Minutes - 6 Miles

Core

*Crunches - 2x60

Planks - 2x30sec (Feet raised in slings)

*Grip

*Heavy Grip Grippers -
*5x5 @ 200lbs*

*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

First session back after a Christmas lazy period. Didnt go too badly.

Strength was there same as before really, but my conditioning is in the gutter, haha.

Gonna be adding in light cardio after each session for health reasons, and grip for well...grip strength. And shits and giggles.

Will be playing around with the movements i choose for dropsets because im not sold on these machine thingys.

Anyway, seemed to hit to spot at least. Was in and out in about 90 minutes.


----------



## katt (Jan 12, 2009)

I love drop sets !!   I believe we are incoporating them in weeks 5 & 6 .. woo hooooooooo


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2009)

katt said:


> I love drop sets !!   I believe we are incoporating them in weeks 5 & 6 .. woo hooooooooo






I've never really done them before, but im enjoying them right now! Nice way to finish off the main part of a session IMO.

How are you?


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 14, 2009)

nice stuff Gaz those are some strong DB bench weights.

back into the full swing of uni yet? I know I am!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Pull - Dropset Edition

*Bench Rows (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ x1 35KG / 77lbs DB
8 @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB
6 @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB*

Pullups (Dropset - No RI)
*6 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs
5 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs
4 @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs

*Seated Machine Row (Dropset - No RI)
*14 @ 50KG / 110lbs
8 @ 40KG / 88lbs
8 @ 25KG / 55lbs
***Repeated for other arm***
* 
Lat Pulldowns (Dropset - No RI)
*10 @ 82KG / 180.4lbs
6 @ 68KG / 149.6lbs
7 @ 56KG / 123.2lbs
*
*Grip

*CoC Grippers -
*12 @ S
8 @ T
4 @ #1
***Repeated for other hand***

* *Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Was really strapped for time last night so i cut isolation and made everything a dropset. Rest between sets was as long as it took to change the weight, and rest between exercises was as long as it took to move from machine to machine.

I was in and out in 40 minutes, completely out of breath and seeing stars if im honest. Fun stuff. Though the stars could have been because i sliced a chuck out of my finger when i caught it between a 25KG / 55lbs plate and the loading pin of the seat row. Im surprised i didnt break it, its swollen as hell thismorning.

Legs on friday, and a full on grip/core session the next day i think.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 15, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> nice stuff Gaz those are some strong DB bench weights.
> 
> back into the full swing of uni yet? I know I am!!



Thanks dude 

Havent started uni yet, haha. We go back monday. Have been revising for my Anatomy & Physiology exam though...woot 

Hows it going?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2009)

Argh, so training is sporadic at best right now because of exams. Gonna try get to the gym tomorrow to do some leg work, though.

Bought some new grippers with the last of my xmas money - Heavy Grip 250, 300, and 350.

Which brings my gripper total to a magical 8. I training grip pretty hard yesterday, whether that contributes to my inability to close the 250 even once im not sure .

Considering i got a good 5x5 on my friend's Heavy 200 the other day im not sure. I can get handles to parallel, so shouldnt take more than a month or two to get a few closes.

The 350 is absolutely fucking ludicrous though, lol, cant even budge the fucker more than a few mm.

Current Grippers:

Lonsdale (Store Bought) Easiest
Lonsdale (Store Bought) Easy
CoC Sport
CoC Trainer
CoC #1
Heavy 250
Heavy 300
Heavy 350


----------



## PreMier (Jan 16, 2009)

why did you buy the heavy ones instead of coc?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 16, 2009)

PreMier said:


> why did you buy the heavy ones instead of coc?



They're cheaper, and they seemed cool to try out. I like having a variety.

I was curious to see how comparable they are with CoC, the Heavy 200 is easier than the CoC #1.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 17, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> They're cheaper, and they seemed cool to try out. I like having a variety.
> 
> I was curious to see how comparable they are with CoC, the Heavy 200 is easier than the CoC #1.



all I can imagine is call of cthulhu


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> all I can imagine is call of cthulhu





Thatd be awesome if they made Cthulhu hand grippers.

"Become as strong as the great old ones, and crush the sanity of mere men!"

They could rate them in terms of each god. So while you can get a good 15 reps with Yog Sothoth, you can barely get one with Hastur, and just forget about Azagthoth or Cthulhu himself.

I read too much HP Lovecraft


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 18, 2009)

Got a PR on #1 today - 8 Reps closed from full width, 7 reps with left hand (i wank with the right).


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 19, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Pull - Strength Day
*
 Pullups @ BW + 20KG / 44lbs (1:45 RI)
*4
4
4
4

*Bench Rows @ x1 37.5KG / 82.5lbs DB (1:45 RI)*
4 (Per Arm)
**4 (Per Arm)
**4 (Per Arm)**
4 (Per Arm)

* Seated Machine Row @ 70KG / 154lbs (1:45 RI)
*4 (Per Arm)
**4 (Per Arm)
**4 (Per Arm)
**4 (Per Arm)*

Lat Pulldowns @ 96KG / 211.2lbs (1:45 RI)
*4
4
4
4*

*Cardio

*Bike (Level 8)
*10 Minutes*
*
Core
* 
Crunches (0:30 RI)
*50
50

*Planks - Feet Suspended in Slings (0:30 RI)
*40sec
40sec
* *
Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Happy with this today!

Program im doing is a sort of modified P/RR/S actually. Was reading the thread in training and had no idea what i wanted to do with my next program, so worked off that template.

Should be fun.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 19, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Happy with this today!
> 
> Program im doing is a sort of modified P/RR/S actually. Was reading the thread in training and had no idea what i wanted to do with my next program, so worked off that template.
> 
> Should be fun.


Enjoy man! I had a lot of fun with P/RR/S



Gazhole said:


> Got a PR on #1 today - 8 Reps closed from full width, 7 reps with left hand (i wank with the right).


and good job


----------



## PreMier (Jan 19, 2009)

nice workour gaz, lookin strong


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Lower Body - Volume Day
*
Squats @ 50KG / 110lbs BB (0:45 RI)
*14
14
14

*Deadlifts @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (0:45 RI)*
14
**14
**14

*Lever Hack Squat @ 60KG / 132lbs (0:45 RI)
*14
**14
**14
*
Hyperextensions @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs (0:45 RI)
*14
**14
**14
*
Calve Raises @ 100KG / 220lbs (1:00 RI)
*25
25

*Turkish Getups @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB (No RI)
*8 (Per Side)* 

*Core
* 
Reverse Crunches (0:30 RI)
*50
50

*Side Planks (0:30 RI)
*30sec (Per Side)
30sec (Per Side)

Grip

*1x10 @ CoC T
(0:45 RI)
1x6 @ CoC #1
(1:00 RI)
3x1 Attempt @ Heavy 250
(1:00 RI)
1x8 @ CoC T (Inversed)
     (0:30 RI)
1x12 @ Coc S

**Repeat for other hand.**
*
Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

All in all a very tough session. Lots of volume and short rests slay me, haha. I pushed almost to breaking point during those Hacks.

Went well though, i was careful with high rep deads and my form was tight.

Grip training went okay, hands are hurting a bit so i put in a lot of stretching and massaging once i got home, also some contrast baths. They feel a lot better now, so im gonna give them a day or two before i do any more.

Legs are killing.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Enjoy man! I had a lot of fun with P/RR/S



It looks like fun, i like the difference between all the days, and how they're difficult in their own ways.

Hows training going?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 22, 2009)

PreMier said:


> nice workour gaz, lookin strong



Thanks dude 

I like how my pulling strength is progressing lately. Seems to be stronger than my pushing right now!

Hows things?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 22, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> It looks like fun, i like the difference between all the days, and how they're difficult in their own ways.
> 
> Hows training going?



Indeed, it stays interesting for quite a while.

Things are going well thank you  Feeling like Im getting my diet solid, too, which is a very nice feeling.

how are all things witchoo?

btw, check out bal-sagoth.

cthulhu symphonic black metal


----------



## PreMier (Jan 22, 2009)

things are alright.. take a language test friday to see how capable i am with linguistics for the air force


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 22, 2009)

wow Gaz, you're kicking ass

that's some pretty high volume, eh? good squats though for 14-reppers!

how's the back feel now doing those?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
    Glute Bridges - 2x12
    Wall Retractions - 2x12
    Kneeling Squats - 2x12
    Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility

*Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
    Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
    Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
    Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Push - Shock Day*

1a) Bench Press @ x2 27.5KG / 60.5lbs DBs (No RI)
*10
10*
1b) Flys @ x2 15KG / 33lbs DBs (CV Recovery RI)
*10
10
*
2a) Dips @ BW + 27.5KG / 60.5lbs (No RI)
*6+4
6+4
*2b) Lateral Raises @ x2 10KG / 22lbs DBs (CV Recovery RI)
*10
10
*
3a) Seated Chest Press @ 60KG / 132lbs (No RI)
*10
6+2+1+1
*3b) Overhead Tricep Extension @ x1 20KG / 44lbs DB (CV Recovery RI)
*10
5+5
*
4a) Overhead Press @ x2 17.5KG / 38.5lbs DBs (No RI)
*9+1
7+3
*4b) Flat Pullovers @ 25KG / 55lbs BB (CV Recovery RI)
*8+2
10
*
*Warmdown - Static Str**etching

*Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
    Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
    Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
    Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
    Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Went balls out for this one, was done in about 30-40 minutes.

I am in fucking pain! Taking no rest in the supersets was absolutely brutal. My chest just took a pounding so by the time i got to chest press there was absolutely nothing left there, haha.

Good workout.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2009)

PreMier said:


> things are alright.. take a language test friday to see how capable i am with linguistics for the air force



Cool 

Let me know how it goes. What stuff do they do to test you on that?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Indeed, it stays interesting for quite a while.
> 
> Things are going well thank you  Feeling like Im getting my diet solid, too, which is a very nice feeling.
> 
> ...



Yeah, your journal is a really good read atm. Looking forward to seeing some killer results from you 

Things are cool, had exams and shit this week which went alright. Physiology isnt my trump card, lol.

I think i've heard of Bal-Sagoth, but not heard anything BY them. On a similar note, check out Chthonic - rather similar concept, except they're all asian!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> wow Gaz, you're kicking ass
> 
> that's some pretty high volume, eh? good squats though for 14-reppers!
> 
> how's the back feel now doing those?



Thanks, dude 

The volume on that leg workout is still having its effects, i can barely walk!

Back is good, thanks. Its been a long time since i did proper Squats, but im just glad to be doing them. Will definitely keep an eye on it, though.

How you doing?


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Went balls out for this one, was done in about 30-40 minutes.
> 
> I am in fucking pain! Taking no rest in the supersets was absolutely brutal. My chest just took a pounding so by the time i got to chest press there was absolutely nothing left there, haha.
> 
> Good workout.



Haha, nicely done man. Goin absolutely all out on shock days is killer. 



Gazhole said:


> Yeah, your journal is a really good read atm. Looking forward to seeing some killer results from you
> 
> Things are cool, had exams and shit this week which went alright. Physiology isnt my trump card, lol.
> 
> I think i've heard of Bal-Sagoth, but not heard anything BY them. On a similar note, check out Chthonic - rather similar concept, except they're all asian!



I appreciate it! Im hoping for some killer results haha

I bet youre glad theyre over. 

Check em out, super symphonic and epic feeling. And I definitely will!

Also, Wolves in the Throne Room, AWESOME band. Diadem of 12 Stars is my album suggestion.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 23, 2009)

By the way, this is my new project.

Sounds. on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads

The song Mornings and Mirrors is about Cthulhu  lyrics are in the about me

Unfortunately the studio engineer lost the first full line after that intro. And its supposed to be, "The Dread one Awakes"

also, the speaking part is supposed to be a lot quieter.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 26, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> How you doing?



not too bad thanks. school is back and happening already (not happening in a good way) although I am finding my courses this semester to be more interesting than last semester.

found out last week I will be going to Trinidad this coming February for a week for a field school. only have to pay 300$ so I was like hell yyyeahh!! 

other then that, nothing out of the ordinary.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 27, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Upper Body Pull - Volume Day*

Pullups @ BW (1:00 RI)
*14*
*14*
*14*

Bench Rows @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)*
*14 (Per Arm)*
*14 (Per Arm)*

Seated Machine Row @ 40KG / 88lbs (1:00 RI)
*14 (Per Arm)*
*14 (Per Arm)*
*14 (Per Arm)*

Lat Pulldowns @ 61KG / 134.2lbs (1:00 RI)
*14*
*14*
*14*

*Core*

Planks - Feet Suspended in Slings (0:30 RI)
*45sec*
*45sec*

Woodchoppers @ 9KG / 18.8lbs (0:30 RI)
*20 (Per Side)*
*20 (Per Side)*

*Warmdown - Static Str**etching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

In uni so this will be quick. The above workout can be described with one word "shagged" because that is exactly how i felt afterwards. My lungs were absolutely burning because of the short RIs and my biceps felt like they were gonna explode. My back didnt ache untill a few hours later lol.

Also my bodyweight has gone up by 5lbs with no visible change in fat levels.

Nice.

Got classes all day, will get up to date with replies later on!

To Biochemistry, chaps.


----------



## PreMier (Jan 29, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Cool
> 
> Let me know how it goes. What stuff do they do to test you on that?


test got delayed almost a week, then i found out late last night i couldnt take it until i passed a physical.  so.. i have to wait a while because i have pink eye


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 29, 2009)

nice on your weight man!


----------



## JailHouse (Jan 31, 2009)

Hows it goin GaZ?  nice job on the pullups.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> By the way, this is my new project.
> 
> Sounds. on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads
> 
> ...



Lovecraftian Metal for the win \m/

Tis awesome, dude! There are not enough good progressive death/black metal bands in the world. Most progressive metal takes the power metal route, and though i like it - it gets old.

S'why i love Enslaved and Opeth so much, lol.

Got any more songs in the works?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> not too bad thanks. school is back and happening already (not happening in a good way) although I am finding my courses this semester to be more interesting than last semester.
> 
> found out last week I will be going to Trinidad this coming February for a week for a field school. only have to pay 300$ so I was like hell yyyeahh!!
> 
> other then that, nothing out of the ordinary.



Nice! 

Who you going away with?

And yeah, classes this term are def. more interesting than before, just HARDER, lol. I have a tonne of coursework to get in before may.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

PreMier said:


> test got delayed almost a week, then i found out late last night i couldnt take it until i passed a physical.  so.. i have to wait a while because i have pink eye



How do you get rid of Pinkeye? Just wait?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> nice on your weight man!



Cheers, man! Im gonna bulk for a month or two then cut a little before summer hits


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

JailHouse said:


> Hows it goin GaZ?  nice job on the pullups.



Thanks JH! Things are going grand, how you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction
Squats (Warmup) - 1x12 @ Bar

*Base Phase - Week 1/Day 1 - Push*

Squats (1:30-1:45 RI)
*12 @ Bar
9** @ 60KG / 132lbs BB*
*9 **@ 60KG / 132lbs BB*
*9 **@ 60KG / 132lbs BB*
*9** @ 60KG / 132lbs BB*

Flat Pullovers*
16 @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB*

Bench Press (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs 
10 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs *

Dips (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ BW + 25KG / 55lbs 
10 @ BW + 25KG / 55lbs 
*
Single Arm Overhead Press (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 (Per Arm) @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5 DB*
*10 (Per Arm) @ x1 17.5KG / 38.5 DB*

Pushups (Feet Raised onto bar in powerrack) (No RI)*
1x10 - 1st Rung @ BW
1x10 - 2nd Rung @ BW
1x10 - 3rd Rung @ BW

**Warmdown - Static Str**etching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

This marks the start of an experiment in the boundaries of pain, and probably good sense.

Being tired with my lacklustre squatting performance and leg development i will be squatting four times a week for the next 6 week program, though with a weeks unload in the middle of two phases of 3 week duration.

The periodization for squats is taken from the Smolov/Russian squat program.

For the base phase:[FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*

WEEK 1*
Day 1 = 70% @ 4x9[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 2 = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]75% @ 5x7[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 3 = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]80% @ 7x5[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 4 = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]85% @ 10x3
[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WEEK 2*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Day 1 = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]70% + 10KG @ 4x9[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 2[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = 75%[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] + 10KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] @ 5x7[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 3 = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]80%[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] + 10KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] @ 7x5[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 4[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = 85%[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] + 10KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] @ 10x3
[/FONT]
[FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*WEEK 3*
[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Day 1[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]70%[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] + 15KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] @ 4x9[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 2[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]75% [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+ 15KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]@ 5x7[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 3[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]80% [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+ 15KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]@ 7x5[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
Day 4[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] = [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]85% [/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]+ 15KG[/FONT][FONT=verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]@ 10x3

Ouch.

As well as the squat sets, there will be other work for upper body and posterior chain on various days. I will post the advanced phase when (if) i get there (survive).

As for this workout, i thought it went very well 
[/FONT]


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Lovecraftian Metal for the win \m/
> 
> Tis awesome, dude! There are not enough good progressive death/black metal bands in the world. Most progressive metal takes the power metal route, and though i like it - it gets old.
> 
> ...


Thank you man! And I agree, power metal does get a bit tired after a while.



Gazhole said:


> Cheers, man! Im gonna bulk for a month or two then cut a little before summer hits



sounds like we are in the same boat! though I dont have to worry for summer for quite a bit here, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> Thank you man! And I agree, power metal does get a bit tired after a while.



My favourite prog/power band is actually my mate's band. I honestly dont think i've heard a band that plays the genre more closely to what i think the genre should sound like:

Son of Science - 2 new tracks! on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads



FishOrCutBait said:


> sounds like we are in the same boat! though I dont have to worry for summer for quite a bit here, haha



Lol, i hear you. Its been snowing the last few days over here


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 4, 2009)

btw, im going in to track vocals today


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2009)

FishOrCutBait said:


> btw, im going in to track vocals today





Is it a good studio?

Also, damn you - my band is looking for a vocalist and youre far away!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 6, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Base Phase - Week 1/Day 2 - Posterior Chain*

Squats (1:30-1:45 RI)
*12 @ Bar
7 **@ 65KG / 143lbs BB*
*7 **@ 65KG / 143lbs BB
**7 **@ 65KG / 143lbs BB
**7 **@ 65KG / 143lbs BB
**7 **@ 65KG / 143lbs BB*

Flat Pullovers*
16 @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB*

Romanian Deadlifts (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs 
10 @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs *

Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 (Per Leg) @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB*
*10 (Per Leg) @ x1 10KG / 22lbs DB*

Hyperextensions (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs 
10 @ BW + 15KG / 33lbs 

*Calve Raises (1:00 RI)
* 25 @ 100KG / 220lbs
20 @ 100KG / 220lbs

**Warmdown - Static Str**etching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Legs are holding up nicely so far with all the squatting, feeling good about this program. Goddamn im tired, now though.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 9, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Base Phase - Week 1/Day 3 - Pull*

Squats (1:30-1:45 RI)
*12 @ Bar
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB
5 @ 67.5KG / 148.5lbs BB*

Flat Pullovers
*16 @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB*

Pullups (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs
10 @ BW + 10KG / 22lbs*

Bench Rows (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 (Per Arm) @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB
10 (Per Arm) @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB*

Lat Pulldowns (1:30-1:45 RI)
*10 @ 75KG / 165lbs
10 @ 75KG / 165lbs
*
Supine Rows (Bar suspended in powerrack) (No RI)
*1x10 - 4th Rung @ BW
1x10 - 5th Rung @ BW
1x10 - 6th Rung @ BW*

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Phew. Another tough one. Starting to feel these frequent squats now. Quads are fine, but lower back is absolutely knackered. Gonna cut it down to a 3 day a week thing, so with 4 sessions per microcycle (days 1-4) itll end up as a 4 week base macrocycle.

Just dont think i could face squatting again today


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 12, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Base Phase - Week 2/Day 1 - Active Recovery*

Squats @ 72.5KG / 159.5lbs BB - 10x3 (0:45 RI)

Circuit x 6 (No RI):
- Dead Hang (30sec)
- Crunches x 30

Preacher Curls @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB - 1x12 (Per Arm)
- Performed with 2 second negative rep.

Tricep Pushdowns @ 28KG / 61.6lbs - 1x12
- Performed with 2 second negative rep.

Lateral Raises @ 8KG / 17.6lbs Kettlebell - 1x12 (Per Arm)

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Easy one yesterday, just wanted to get the blood flowing around and get the heartrate up a little, really


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 13, 2009)

*Warmup - Activation
*
Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12

*Warmup - Dynamic Flexibility*

Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction

*Base Phase - Week 2/Day 2 - Push*

Squats (Warmup) - 1x12 @ Bar

Squats (Work) - 4x9 @ 70KG / 154lbs BB

Flat Pullovers - 1x16 @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB

Bench Press - 2x10 @ x2 30KG / 66lbs DBs (1:30-1:45 RI)

Dips - 2x10 @ BW + 25KG / 55lbs (1:30-1:45 RI)

Single Arm Overhead Press - 2x10 (Per Arm) @ x1 17.5KG DB / 38.5lbs (1:30-1:45 RI)

Pushups @ BW (No RI)
1x10 - Floor
1x10 - 1' Platform
1x10 - 2' Platform

*Warmdown - Static Stretching*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Same as the last session near enough. The only difference is that i was squatting 10kg more. Damn that was hard.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 20, 2009)

So i've had food poisoning all week from (i think) a chicken burger i ate on Monday.

Getting better though, thankfully it wasn't serious enough to put me in hospital.

I have updated my blog with a new article that i've managed to finish off during my considerable time at home in bed.

Strength, Dedication, Ambition

It's the second in my series of articles about periodization. This time, Linear Periodization.

Enjoy!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 25, 2009)

*Monday - 5x5 Day*

*Warmup (Activation & Dynamic Flexibility):*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Workout:
*
Squats - 5x5 @ 75KG / 165lbs BB (1:30-1:45 RI)

Bench Press - 5x5 @ x2 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DBs (1:30-1:45 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 5x5 @ 75KG / 165lbs BB (1:30-1:45 RI)

Pullups - 5x5 @ BW + 12.5KG / 27.5lbs (1:30-1:45 RI)


*Warmdown (Static Stretching):*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Was first day back after a week out with food poisoning, so i took the weight down a tad to see how i'd react. Sure enough, it felt too light. Not even bad chicken can stop me apparently .



*Wednesday - 4x10 Day*

*Warmup (Activation & Dynamic Flexibility):*

Glute Bridges - 2x12
Wall Retractions - 2x12
Kneeling Squats - 2x12
Shoulder Dislocations - 1x12
Standing Knee Raises - 1x12 per leg
Standing Side Bends - 1x12 per side
Butt Kickers - 1x12 per leg
Shoulder Circles - 1x12 per arm per direction


*Workout:*

Squats - 4x10 @ 70KG / 154lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Romanian Deadlifts - 4x10 @ 75KG / 165lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Bent Over Rows - 4x10 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Overhead Press - 4x10 @ 35KG / 77lbs BB (1:30 RI)


*Warmdown (Static Stretching):*

Side Neck Stretch - 1x30sec per side
Front Neck Stretch - 1x30sec
Overhead Tricep Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Shoulder Dislocation Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Forearm Stretch - 1x30sec per arm
Quad Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Standing Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Lying Ham Stretch - 1x30sec per leg
Calve Stretch - 1x30sec per leg

***

Just, ow. This shall forever be known as lower back death day. Because of fatigue in that area, Bent Over Rows were awful. Just couldn't get a feel for them today. Very pleased with Squats though, especially since for the last month and a half i've been doing them 3 times a week my back is holding up nicely.

Bodyweight today was about 74KG (162.8lbs).


----------



## nadirmg (Feb 25, 2009)

rofl @ your avi

you got food poisoning??  dude that sucks. glad ur back in the gym tho.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 26, 2009)

nadirmg said:


> rofl @ your avi
> 
> you got food poisoning??  dude that sucks. glad ur back in the gym tho.



Yeah, wasnt the best week .

Thanks man, its good to be training again! Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2009)

So because of a number of issues, i have been the worst trainee ever, haha. Lately the work for university has piled up like nobody's business, i got food poisoning from bad chicken, and also got some tendonitis/strain in my right forearm.

Training has been sporadic at best, and non-existent at worst, but i've managed to at least keep my strength levels up. Conditioning is relatively poor right now also. It doesn't hinder my workouts, but i definitely feel my engine failing before my muscles do.

With this in mind i've put together a simple program which is sort of undulating periodization, using P-Funk's KISS program as a guide. I've also been heavy on the conditioning work, laying off (most) useless crap, and going for overall function.

Workouts will also be pretty short so i can go home and do some work. Just putting the finishing touches to it, then will post. Im using two PCs right now and keep getting really confused as to why i can't copy on one, and paste that information on the other.

Brain tired .

Anyway, here are the last two workouts i've done:

***

Bench Press - 6x3 @ x2 35KG / 77lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Bench Rows - 4x7 (Per Arm) @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Cable Flys - 3x14 @ 13.75KG / 30.25lbs Each Arm (1:00 RI)

HIIT Cardio - LV12 Bike @ 3:00 (30sec 60RPM, 30sec 150RPM)

***

With warmup and cooldown took about an hour, so i was pleased with that! Felt really good overall. Couldn't manage the second set of HIIT though haha - the blood was in the back of my throat something awful.

Good session overall.

***

Squats - 6x3 @ 90KG / 198lbs BB

Single Leg Romanian Deadlifts - 4x7 (Per Leg) @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB

Hyperextensions - 3x14 @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs

GPP Complex:
Pushup + Squat Thrust + Jump Squat + Pullup (90sec with 90sec RI) x 2

***

Good one today, really focused. Feel i can go a lot heavier on the squats, my form was tight and i went a little deeper than i usually do. Felt good!

Eroticism aside, the rest was good too. Balance on Single Leg RDLs was much improved, and the GPP complex for cardio was brutal. As it would suggest, each movement led fluidly into the next one, for total of 90 seconds. Only did two rounds because i was beat at that point.

Noich.


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice workouts Gaz!  Sorry to hear about the food poisoning... I've been through that once, and that was enough... it's awful stuff..


----------



## Gazhole (Mar 31, 2009)

katt said:


> Nice workouts Gaz!  Sorry to hear about the food poisoning... I've been through that once, and that was enough... it's awful stuff..



Thanks katt!

Ugh, i know, i really hate food poisoning. What food was it with you?


----------



## katt (Mar 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks katt!
> 
> Ugh, i know, i really hate food poisoning. What food was it with you?



this is going to sound really funny, but it was soy cheese..... that was the time I was doing a vegan thing...   I melted it on a sandwich,, took a bite,,hmmmm,,,, tastes a little "funny".... but ate it anyway.  So much for good intuition huh...


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 1, 2009)

hey man, I was wondering where the workouts were!

sucks about food poisoning. my entire family had food poisoning one year because the Thanksgiving turkey had it. EVERYONE was sick. but me, lol. I was little at the time, probably like 6, and didn't like turkey so I didn't eat it. it was bad enough that my grandmother had to go to the hospital.

P-funk's KISS program is simple but efficient. I am doing something somewhat similar, and am enjoying it so far.

how's everything else going? one more week of school for me.. then the oh so fun final exams


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2009)

katt said:


> this is going to sound really funny, but it was soy cheese..... that was the time I was doing a vegan thing...   I melted it on a sandwich,, took a bite,,hmmmm,,,, tastes a little "funny".... but ate it anyway.  So much for good intuition huh...



Haha, i thought you gals had that coming out of your ears?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> hey man, I was wondering where the workouts were!
> 
> sucks about food poisoning. my entire family had food poisoning one year because the Thanksgiving turkey had it. EVERYONE was sick. but me, lol. I was little at the time, probably like 6, and didn't like turkey so I didn't eat it. it was bad enough that my grandmother had to go to the hospital.
> 
> ...



Dude thats possibly the worst thanksgiving ever .

KISS is going well so far, i really like the short and intense workouts, and i seem to be responding well to it. I always thought i was a volume guy but i guess not!

Everything else is going pretty good, lots of work to do. Finished the semester last week but have been hanging around for a week just working all day 

How you doing, man? Long time no speak!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 2, 2009)

Pullups - 6x3 @ BW + 25KG / 55lbs (1:45 RI)

Single Arm Overhead Press - 4x7 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns - 3x14 @ 26KG / 57.2lbs (1:15 RI)


Cardio:

Single Arm Kettlebell Swings (8kg / 16lbs)
30sec Left Arm
30sec Right Arm
30sec Rest

x3 Rounds

***

Not too bad. PR on pullups and possibly OH press aswell. I dont really give two hoots about lat pulldowns - though it is hilarious at the difference in weight i can do on regular lat pulls and straight arm lat pulls. Basically halves!

Enjoyable session though. 2:1 work:rest ratio on kettlebells was a laugh!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 9, 2009)

Romanian Deadlifts - 6x3 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Bench Press - 6x3 @ x2 38KG / 83.6lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Goblet Squats - 4x7 @ x1 40KG / 88lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Bench Rows - 4x7 (Per Arm) @ x1 30KG / 66lbs DB (1:30 RI)

***

Went for a swim for about half an hour post workout. Was light intensity.

Pretty sure one or two of those lifts were PRs, so pretty happy with it!


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Dude thats possibly the worst thanksgiving ever .
> 
> KISS is going well so far, i really like the short and intense workouts, and i seem to be responding well to it. I always thought i was a volume guy but i guess not!
> 
> ...



it has been a while man.

I'm doing good. my last day of school was today and wrapped it up with a decent presentation on lead-zinc ore deposits, if you ever need to know something about them, you know who to ask! haha, only 3 exams left, too, which is awesome.

other than that, bought Killzone 2 for PS3 the other day.. if you like FPS and ever have a chance to play that.. do it!! one of the best, not only FPS but games in general, I have ever played.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2009)

Single Arm Arnold Press - 4x7 @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB

Pullups - 3x10 @ BW

Stability Ball Leg Curls with Glute Bridge - 3x14 @ BW

Calve Raises - 2x10 @ 200KG / 440lbs BB

***

Once again followed it all up with a swim in the pool to cool off. Taking it easy today because im having a big gym session on monday with some friends so it will likely be brutal.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 10, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> it has been a while man.
> 
> I'm doing good. my last day of school was today and wrapped it up with a decent presentation on lead-zinc ore deposits, if you ever need to know something about them, you know who to ask! haha, only 3 exams left, too, which is awesome.
> 
> other than that, bought Killzone 2 for PS3 the other day.. if you like FPS and ever have a chance to play that.. do it!! one of the best, not only FPS but games in general, I have ever played.



Awesome stuff all around, dude! Lol, ill make sure to ask you if i ever come across those deposits . 

Killzone does look pretty awesome! I may have to abandon PC games altogether and go for a console i think. PC games just never fucking work for me any more. So many damn problems with variable hardware and stuff, at least with a console game you know its gonna work!

Had Dawn of War II, and Fallout 3 decide they didnt like my PC lately and im sick of wasting money! Lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 21, 2009)

1a) Bench Press - 6x3 @ x2 37.5KG / 82.5lbs DBs (No RI)
1b) A's - 6x10 @ BW (1:45 RI)

2a) Bench Rows - 4x7 @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (No RI)
2b) Clark Kents - 4x15 @ BW (1:30 RI)

3a) Cable Flys - 3x14 @ 13.75KG / 30.25lbs Each Arm (No RI)
3b) Planks - 3x45sec @ BW (1:00 RI)

Cardio - 15 Minutes Heavy Bag (Jabs, Hooks, Crosses, Elbows)

***

Not bad really. Knuckle on the ring finger of my right hand is pretty swollen from a crappy punch near the end of the last round, but i havent got any decreased functionality, thank god.

Rest of the session was great. Really pleased with bench numbers atm. Hope to be benching 50's / 110's within the next 6 months.


----------



## goob (Apr 26, 2009)

Private Goob reporting in, sir.

Looking good in here my sheep-inizing friend.  You have'nt take the foot of the gas, or is that ass?  

What the fuck happened to your hair?  Did you have an accident with the shears?  Or is that what those in sheep lore call going Brazillian?


----------



## chiquita6683 (Apr 26, 2009)

Just peeked in.......... work outs looking solid! Keep it up!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2009)

goob said:


> Private Goob reporting in, sir.
> 
> Looking good in here my sheep-inizing friend.  You have'nt take the foot of the gas, or is that ass?
> 
> What the fuck happened to your hair?  Did you have an accident with the shears?  Or is that what those in sheep lore call going Brazillian?



Where in the living fuck have you been? Post some tits so i know it's really you 

Hows it going dude? Long time no see!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2009)

chiquita6683 said:


> Just peeked in.......... work outs looking solid! Keep it up!



Thank you 

How are you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2009)

Friday's workout:

***

Squats - 6x3 @ 95KG / 209lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Single Leg RDLs - 4x7 (Per Leg) @ x1 15KG / 33lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Hyperextensions - 3x14 @ BW + 5KG / 11lbs (1:00 RI)

Standing Curls:

25KG / 55lbs BB x 5
27.5KG / 60.5lbs BB x 5
30KG / 66lbs BB x 5

1:30 RI

35KG / 77lbs BB x 5
40KG / 88lbs BB x 5

2:00 RI

45KG / 99lbs BB x 5

***

Alright again. Squats were iffy, weeks off do that to me. Legs always take a week or two to warmup, haha. Dunno why i swapped cardio for heavy curling, was fun though.

Modifying this program starting tomorrow to include a few new things such as one armed deadlifts, straddle/jefferson lifts, and farmer's walks. Will also be doing more core work, and cardio every wednesday.Similar level of volume and intensity, though. I like the strength gains that are happening atm.

Bodyweight is staying around 165lbs right now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Apr 26, 2009)

looking good, Gaz

at first I had to double-take because I thought the curls were with DBs.. I was like HOLY FUCK! lol.. still, 99lb BB is darn good. you weren't in the squat rack doing those, were you?  haha

are you looking to add some weight, lose, or maintain right now?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 26, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> looking good, Gaz
> 
> at first I had to double-take because I thought the curls were with DBs.. I was like HOLY FUCK! lol.. still, 99lb BB is darn good. you weren't in the squat rack doing those, were you?  haha
> 
> are you looking to add some weight, lose, or maintain right now?



 i would so love to be curling 100lb dumbells! That would surely be a world record at my bodyweight or something, haha.

And god no, i was the other side of the gym to the squat racks. The other day both racks had people doing standing overhead press in them. WTF.

Right now, really just going for strength to be honest. With exams and low budget im finding it hard to get into the groove eating-wise, so aren't really focusing on bodyweight.

Your training seems to be going well, looking at your journal, btw!


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 27, 2009)

Romanian Deadlifts - 6x3 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Jefferson Lifts - 4x5 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (1:30 RI)

Farmer's Walks - 3x35 MTRs @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (2:00 RI)

Crunches - 2x50 (0:30 RI)

Planks - 2x60sec (0:30 RI)

***

Awesome workout. Deads felt great though next time im gonna put them up on blocks or in a rack because the floor is slightly too low for a starting position. I have to full dead it up to the starting position for RDLs, lol.

Jefferson Lifts were a lot of fun. Went really light with them today since i've never done them before but im looking forward to bumping that up in the coming weeks. Very cool lift.

Farmer's walks hurt like hell.

Lovin' it.


----------



## goob (Apr 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Where in the living fuck have you been? Post some tits so i know it's really you
> 
> Hows it going dude? Long time no see!









Been living the life of a jet set crack mule.  Their closing in, got to keep moving....

Pretty good.  Work keeps me very busy.  Been moving about a lot, they call me up and next I know I'm in another new country.  It's good though, have'nt really had time to stop by.

Thought my journal would have turned into a dumping ground for the most vile, incorrect and disturbing images & thoughts of deviants abound......oh wait, that was before I left.

Good to see your still keeping it going.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2009)

Bench Press - 5x3 @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (1:45 RI)

Pullups - 5x3 @ BW + 30KG / 66lbs (1:45 RI)

Single Arm Overhead Press - 4x7 (Per Arm) @ x1 25KG / 55lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Bench Rows - 4x7 (Per Arm) @ x1 32.5KG / 71.5lbs DB (1:30 RI)

Cardio:

HIIT - Stationary Bike LV10 @ 3:00 (30sec : 30sec)

***

Fuck, that was killer. Havent benched 40KG dumbells for a long time, and at that time i was about 20lbs heavier! 

Rest of the workout went fine, pullups were brutal, and the weight for oh press and rows were just right.


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

looks like you still have it going on in here.
good looking workouts, but the farmers walk is insane, i will leave that one for you.

is it just me, or do you feel like someone has been staring at you. i keep looking at her and waiting to see her blink, well, i have all day.


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2009)

goob said:


> Been living the life of a jet set crack mule.  Their closing in, got to keep moving....
> 
> Pretty good.  Work keeps me very busy.  Been moving about a lot, they call me up and next I know I'm in another new country.  It's good though, have'nt really had time to stop by.
> 
> ...



That picture is immense 

What are you doing for work these days? Sounds damned exciting, sir! Hows the training going also? You been keeping up with the insane workouts?


----------



## Gazhole (Apr 29, 2009)

the other half said:


> looks like you still have it going on in here.
> good looking workouts, but the farmers walk is insane, i will leave that one for you.
> 
> is it just me, or do you feel like someone has been staring at you. i keep looking at her and waiting to see her blink, well, i have all day.



Haha, thanks dude!

Farmer's walks are the bomb.

Hows your training going?


----------



## the other half (Apr 29, 2009)

pretty decent for an  old man.  i put a few to many pounds on over the winter time, so we have been spending that last couple of months trying to shed that "extra". now we just have to keep it going for the summer months.


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2009)

the other half said:


> pretty decent for an  old man.  i put a few to many pounds on over the winter time, so we have been spending that last couple of months trying to shed that "extra". now we just have to keep it going for the summer months.



Nice!


----------



## Gazhole (May 1, 2009)

Squats - 6x3 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (1:45 RI)

One Armed Deadlifts - 4x5 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB (1:30 RI) Switch arms every set.

Farmer's Walks - 3x35mtrs @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (2:00 RI)

Clark Kents - 2x30

Side Planks - 1x45sec (Each Side)

***

PR on squats today! Felt none too bad. Very last rep i thought i was going to stall in the hole but i managed to push through it. Single armed deads were fine, just a weird movement. Don't like them as much as Jefferson Lifts, but they were still pretty cool!

Bodyweight is still 168lbs.


----------



## Gazhole (May 2, 2009)

Nothing says de-motivating like finding a picture of yourself from over two years ago @ 200lbs.

http://pics.livejournal.com/gajita/pic/0001a82g.jpg

Dear god that was awesome.


----------



## Gazhole (May 4, 2009)

Have worked out a periodization (i use the term loosely) cycle for this program over the next 10 weeks. I repeat the cycle twice in that time, so if i don't make it twice at least i have it once.

Basically focuses on intensity for the four main heavy lifts (Squat, Dead, Bench, Pullup) in this way:

Week 1 - Find 100% weight.
Week 2 - 100%
Week 3 - 85%
Week 4 - 92.5%
Week 5 - 105%, New PR!

Repeat again using the new PR from week 5 as your new 100%. It's simple, and probably not very well worded, but still.

For me this looks like:

  Squat/Dead/Bench/Pullup

Week 1 =   100 / 100 / 40 / 30
Week 2 =   100 / 100 / 40 / 30
Week 3 =   85 / 85 / 35 / 25
Week 4 =   92.5 / 92.5 / 37.5 / 27.5
Week 5 =   105 / 105 / 42.5 / 32.5

Week 6 =   105 / 105 / 42.5 / 32.5
Week 7 =   87.5 / 87.5 / 37.5 / 27.5
Week 8 =   97.5 / 97.5 / 40 / 30
Week 9 =   110 / 110 / 45 / 32.5
Week 10 =   110 / 110 / 45 / 32.5   

Hope that makes sense! Obviously this is in KG.


----------



## Gazhole (May 5, 2009)

Romanian Deadlifts - 6x3 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB (1:45 RI)

Jefferson Lifts - 4x5 @ 80KG / 176lbs BB (1:30 RI) Change sides each set.

Farmer's Walks - 3x35mtrs @ x2 40KG / 88lbs DBs (2:00 RI)

***

Took the Jefferson Lifts up from 60KG to 80KG today and they were a little closer to the mark. I think 90KG will be just right for now.

Everything else was fine. Grip seems to be improving a lot with all this pulling from the floor/farmers walks.


----------



## Gazhole (May 8, 2009)

Tiring day of revision yesterday so the gym fucked up. Was fine for the first few sets of bench. About set four i just couldnt get the weight up. Muscles weren't even hurting, was a CNS/Mental thing.

Tried again the next set, didnt happen, so i went home.

No problems. Will take a few days off and re-assess the intensity level of this program.


----------



## Gazhole (May 13, 2009)

Went with a mate from Uni after my exam today, he'd never been to Dave's before and we both wanted to fuck shit up in the gym to get stress out, so we went at it.

Session was made up as we went along, but he's as into training as i am so it went really smoothly. Strong guy, he has about 40lbs bodyweight over me, haha.


***

*Dumbell Bench Press (1 Warmup set, 5 Working sets):*

20KG (44lbs) DBs - x10
30KG (66lbs) DBs - x10
35KG (77lbs) DBs - x8
37.5KG (82.5lbs) DBs - x6
32.5KG (71.5lbs) DBs - x12
32.5KG (71.5lbs) DBs - x8


*Incline Flys / Seated Rows (Superset No Rest)*

20KG (44lbs) DBs - x10 / 70KG (154lbs) - x20
15KG (33lbs) DBs - x12 / 70KG (154lbs) - x15


*Chest Press / Lat Pulldowns (Superset No Rest)*

40KG (88lbs) - x20 / 75KG (165lbs) - x10
40KG (88lbs) - x15 / 61KG (134.2lbs) - x15


*Hammer Preacher Curls (Per Arm)*

15KG (33lbs) DB - x12
15KG (33lbs) DB - x8


*Overhead Tricep Extentions (Per Arm)*

15KG (33lbs) DB - x8


***


All in all a really fucking brutal session. For the supersets, there were no rest between exercises, and the rest between each superset was as long as it took the other guy to finish.

Had one or two assists here and there, but nothing major. Also, being the bastard that he is, on the second set of chest press he made me do 3 second negatives for the last 4 reps .

I'm fucking fucked. Next time i think we're going to his gym so should be interesting.


----------



## Gazhole (May 14, 2009)

*Romanian Deadlifts*

60KG (132lbs) x 8
80KG (176lbs) x 8
90KG (198lbs) x 6
100KG (220lbs) x 4
105KG (231lbs) x 4
110KG (242lbs) x 4


*Jefferson Squats / Single Arm Deadlifts (Superset No Rest)*

70KG (154lbs) x 8 / 70KG (154lbs) x 6
70KG (154lbs) x 8 / 70KG (154lbs) x 6
70KG (154lbs) x 8 / 70KG (154lbs) x 6
70KG (154lbs) x 8 / 70KG (154lbs) x 6


*Leg Press (Dropset)*

120KG (264lbs) x 25
110KG (242lbs) x 15
90KG (198lbs) x 15
50KG (110lbs) x 25


*Leg Extensions / Good Mornings (Superset No Rest)*

30KG (66lbs) x 14 / 30KG (66lbs) x 16
30KG (66lbs) x 10 / 30KG (66lbs) x 16


*Cardio (Rope Grappler)*

1:00 @ Intensity 2
No Rest
1:00 @ Intensity 1
1:00 Rest
1:00 @ Intensity 1


***


Very nearly lost my breakfast during that first superset. Ouch. Bodyweight is still 75KG / 165lbs. Staying fairly constant.


----------



## Gazhole (May 17, 2009)

Cardio today:

Pushup/Squat Thrust/Burpee/Pullup Complex
(1:00 on / 1:00 rest)
5:00 Total

Grappler @ Resistance Level 1
(1:00 on / 1:00 rest)
5:00 Total

Stationary Bike @ Level 8
10:00 Total

***

Could barely speak after the complex, was literally almost hyperventilating, haha. Fucking knackering.

Grappler was awesome, really like that machine. Tough as hell though.

Bike was boring, and produced a bucket of sweat. Not so bad though.

Overall a solid CV workout.


----------



## Gazhole (May 18, 2009)

Did some measurements on shift at the gym today, because hey - thats what we do when the work is finished.

All measurements were performed cold.

***

Bodyweight - 168lbs

Height - 5'9"

Shoulders - 47.5"

Chest - 42"

Arms - 15"

Forearms - 13.5"

Waist - 32"

Ass - 39"

Quads - 24"

Calves - 15.5"

***

Good to have them for reference every once in a while.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 21, 2009)

training is coming along very nicely man I like the way you have the program setup.

you were doing some lower volume/higher intensity stuff there for a while.. how was that treating you? I am finding it's working very well for me right now. I have myself either deadlifting twice and squatting once a week, or vice versa. the ol' joints are taking it for me, but I am going to back off in a bit.. I am just seeing too much improvement!

besides training, how's things?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> training is coming along very nicely man I like the way you have the program setup.



Lol, the last few workouts have been random as hell . Thanks though! I seem to have made a program without thinking about it, this can't be a good sign.



Scarface30 said:


> you were doing some lower volume/higher intensity stuff there for a while.. how was that treating you? I am finding it's working very well for me right now. I have myself either deadlifting twice and squatting once a week, or vice versa. the ol' joints are taking it for me, but I am going to back off in a bit.. I am just seeing too much improvement!



Yeah, i really like this style of training at the moment. I'll be going back to it once finals are finished. Im seeing really good gains aswell, or rather i was. I've not been training or eating right the last month or two (fuck exams) and ive lost a fair bit of muscle .

It's a great form of training. I like it a lot! Same as you, joints take a bit of strain, but it's all good, haha. How've you got your program setup?



Scarface30 said:


> besides training, how's things?



Eh, finals are killing me. All assignments are in, but revision is absolutely raping my energy levels. Stressed as hell. Playing a lot of bass guitar lately to relax 

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (May 22, 2009)

*Squats:*
2x6 @ 60KG / 132lbs BB 
4x3 @ 100KG / 220lbs BB

*One Armed Deadlifts:*
4x8 @ 70KG / 154lbs BB
*
Dips:*
3x15 @ BW

*Supine Rows:*
3x15 @ BW

*Incline Flys:
*(10KG / 22lbs DBs):
x20
x15

*Straight Arm Pulldowns:
*(30KG / 66lbs)
x15
x12

*Standing Barbell Curls:
*(30KG / 66lbs BB)
x12

*Tricep Extensions*:
(30KG / 66lbs DB)
x10


***


Can't wait to start training properly again, these random workouts are annoying me.


----------



## Scarface30 (May 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, the last few workouts have been random as hell . Thanks though! I seem to have made a program without thinking about it, this can't be a good sign.



.. my bad, I thought there was some method to the madness! lol



Gazhole said:


> Yeah, i really like this style of training at the moment. I'll be going back to it once finals are finished. Im seeing really good gains aswell, or rather i was. I've not been training or eating right the last month or two (fuck exams) and ive lost a fair bit of muscle .
> 
> It's a great form of training. I like it a lot! Same as you, joints take a bit of strain, but it's all good, haha. How've you got your program setup?



yeah, with school it's sometimes very difficult to eat/train properly once you're back on track I'm sure you'll be back to your normal self with your dedicated training!

right now I am just trying to lift heavier each session. I also have it set up that I have an individual set and rep scheme based on how I best respond to certain movements.

I.E. I respond well to very high intensity/low volume for pullups so I am doing a 5x3, and I respond better with a higher volume on something like push presses and bench, so I am doing a 3-4x6 there. but on the big lifts like squats and deads I am keeping it moderately heavy, doing a 4x4. and like I said, just trying to lift a few lbs more than the previous session, although today on my deads I made a big jump



Gazhole said:


> Eh, finals are killing me. All assignments are in, but revision is absolutely raping my energy levels. Stressed as hell. Playing a lot of bass guitar lately to relax
> 
> How you doing?



man, how late does your school go for anyway?? but I hear that, profs love to pile the work on! one of the last few weeks of school this year I had 11 things due in 4 days! it was intense.

always a good way to relax, playing some guitar. I don't play however, but I can definitely see it being very relaxing.

I'm not doing too bad. ended up with a shit job this summer, that's paying half the wage I was making last summer and doesn't even have anything to do with what I am studying, which is the biggest let down for me. living with the parents for the summer though, so don't have to pay for food which is a bonus, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

*Romanian Deadlifts @ 100KG (220lbs) BB*
x 6
x 6
x 6
x 6

*Dumbell Bench @ 35KG (77lbs) DBs*
x 6
x 6
x 6
x 6

*Jefferson Squats @ 80KG (176lbs) BB*
x 6
x 6
x 6
x 6

*Pullups @ BW*
x 12
x 12

*Seated Lever Chest Press @ 70KG (154lbs)*
x 12
x 10

*Seated Lever Rows @ 70KG (154lbs)*
x 15
x 14

*Leg Press (Dropset - No Rest)*
140KG (308lbs) x 20
120KG (264lbs) x 10
90KG (198lbs) x 10

***

None to shabby. Fuck revision for today, gonna eat a 500 calorie fish and cheese pie, drink some V, and play Halo in the nude.

Thankyou, goodnight.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> right now I am just trying to lift heavier each session. I also have it set up that I have an individual set and rep scheme based on how I best respond to certain movements.



Thats probably the best way to do it. Theres no point forcing a high rep day on deadlifts for example, just doesn't work well.




Scarface30 said:


> I.E. I respond well to very high intensity/low volume for pullups so I am doing a 5x3, and I respond better with a higher volume on something like push presses and bench, so I am doing a 3-4x6 there. but on the big lifts like squats and deads I am keeping it moderately heavy, doing a 4x4. and like I said, just trying to lift a few lbs more than the previous session, although today on my deads I made a big jump



That seems smart, i think im the same with pullups and dips, theyre such hard movements that going heavy really works. But for stuff like bench and rows a little higher volume works a little better, probably because they are a lot easier mechanically.

Nice going on the deads jumping though 




Scarface30 said:


> man, how late does your school go for anyway?? but I hear that, profs love to pile the work on! one of the last few weeks of school this year I had 11 things due in 4 days! it was intense.



Last exam on friday, thank god, lol. You get all your stuff in?




Scarface30 said:


> I'm not doing too bad. ended up with a shit job this summer, that's paying half the wage I was making last summer and doesn't even have anything to do with what I am studying, which is the biggest let down for me. living with the parents for the summer though, so don't have to pay for food which is a bonus, haha.



Damn yous! I want to get some good training and eating done this summer but paying for all that food is gonna be a tight squeeze, hahaha! I sure can eat when i want .

You gonna take advantage of the summer break and do some crazy-ass program to utilize all the extra rest? Or is it a fulltime summer job? Think im only working part time.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

In other news, currently working on two programs for over the summer. One is a K.I.S.S style program like i've been doing lately with good results, the other is based on HIT/Heavy Duty.

So bother focus on lower volume, but with very different approaches. Will post them both up at some point.


----------



## Whatsaroid? (May 26, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> In other news, currently working on two programs for over the summer. One is a K.I.S.S style program like i've been doing lately with good results, the other is based on HIT/Heavy Duty.
> 
> So bother focus on lower volume, but with very different approaches. *Will post them both up at some point*.



Looking forward to that 

fish and cheese pie?


----------



## Scarface30 (May 26, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Last exam on friday, thank god, lol. You get all your stuff in?



well, I'd hope so.. I've been finished with school now for a month! lol




Gazhole said:


> Damn yous! I want to get some good training and eating done this summer but paying for all that food is gonna be a tight squeeze, hahaha! I sure can eat when i want .
> 
> You gonna take advantage of the summer break and do some crazy-ass program to utilize all the extra rest? Or is it a fulltime summer job? Think im only working part time.



I doubt I'll be doing any crazy-ass program seeing as though yeah it's a full time labour intensive job, i.e. using a whipper snipper for like 8 hours of the day

I am noticing it taking a toll on my back already so that's why I am REALLY watching it when I lift heavy. I think I've found a happy medium though with the 4x4, it's high intensity, but not many sets that can get tiring.


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I doubt I'll be doing any crazy-ass program seeing as though yeah it's a full time labour intensive job, i.e. using a whipper snipper for like 8 hours of the day
> 
> I am noticing it taking a toll on my back already so that's why I am REALLY watching it when I lift heavy. I think I've found a happy medium though with the 4x4, it's high intensity, but not many sets that can get tiring.



Well at least it'll get your endurance going, haha.

But yeah, 4x4 is good. I haven't used that for a long time actually. I was trying to design a program that went 3x3, 4x4, 5x5 etc etc but that kinda fell through because where do you stop? 10x10?


----------



## Gazhole (May 26, 2009)

Whatsaroid? said:


> Looking forward to that
> 
> fish and cheese pie?



Fish, Cheese, Spinach, and breadcrumbs. Was lush 

But yeah, the one program is pretty much finished, but the HIT one i might post up for a bit of a discussion with people who know more about HIT than me. I've only done it the once, lol.

How you doing, anyways?


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

*HIT/Heavy Duty Program Setup

*Basically, the program focuses on maximal intensity. I don't know how much you guys have read by Arthur Jones or Mike Mentzer, but they believed the philosophy of one set to absolute muscular failure.

The principle being that to elicit maximal growth, one must achieve maximal stimulation, which means maximal intensity, and as such the total volume must decrease proportionately to be able to achieve.

For example, 4x4 may be viable, but if you took the same intensity and tried 10x4, you would tank out. As intensity increases, so too must volume decrease. HIT and Heavy Duty style programs take this concept to it's extreme with that one working set to failure.

Thats pretty much the basics behind this setup. Techniques to induce muscular failure include focus on exhausting all three levels of strength (concentric, isometric, eccentric):


- lifting cadence (extended concentrics and eccentrics to increase TUT)

- Partial reps (to exhaust concentric after tempo'd lifting).

- Static Contration (upon concentric failure, hold weight in contracted position untill isometric failure).

- Negative reps (sometimes called forced negatives, or eccentrics, basically once you can't even hold the weight there any more you perform only negative portions untill complete failure, either yourself or using a spotter).


You start to see that low volume is a must on this sort of setup. For the details:


*2      Main Exercises Per Session:
*
3       Warmup Sets - 4 reps @ half work load (slow tempo, extra ROM).

1       Working Set - 8 reps @ 8 rep weight/10rm (use 3/1/3/1 cadence).

Take       to failure - Additional Partial reps, Static Contractions, Negs.

1       Post-exhaust set - 16 reps (isolation movement).  


*1      Accessory Exercise Per Session:*

1       Warmup Set – 6 reps @ half work load (slow tempo, extra ROM).

2       Work Sets – 12 reps @ 12 rep weight/14rm.


And thats pretty much it. Short, intense, and if performed correctly (and with good form, failure doesn't mean piss poor technique) should achieve maximal intensity.

Frequency of training sessions should be training one "area" only once a week, with no more than 2 training sessions a week. Mike Mentzer advocated only training once every 6-7 days, but i think thats taking it to the extreme. Once every 2-3 days should be okay, with an optional active recovery/cardio day.

For example, a setup could be upper body/lower body - one upper body session on monday focusing on Bench Press and Rows as main movements, with a unilateral movement as accessory. Then on thursday a leg session focusing on Squats and Deads as main movements, with another unilateral movement as accessory.

Alternatively, instead of a post-exhaust set a pre-exhaust set could be used.

The upper body session as an example, using my own weights:


*1a) Dumbell Bench Press (Main Movement):*
3x4 @ 17.5kg / 38.5lbs DBs (Warmup)
1x8 @ 32.5kg / 77lbs DBs (3/1/3/1 tempo) + additional reps/techniques for failure.

*1b) Incline Flys (Post Exhaust - No Rest after Main Movement):*
1x16 @ 15kg / 33lbs DBs

*2a) Seated Lever Machine Rows (Main Movement):*
3x4 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs (Warmup)
1x8 @ 85kg / 187lbs (3/1/3/1 tempo) + additional reps/techniques for failure.

*2b) Standing Curls (Post Exhaust - No Rest after Main Movement):*
1x16 @ 25kg / 55lbs BB

*3) Unilateral Overhead Press (Accessory Movement):*
1x6 @ 10kg / 22lbs DB (Warmup)
2x12 @ 20kg / 44lbs DB (Work Sets)


Totalling in only 4 main work sets, 2 sets for post exhaust, and 7 warmup sets. 13 sets in all, which is low volume even if they were all work sets, haha.

Personally, i wouldn't use the above formula for things like Deadlifts, because going to failure on those just screams bad idea especially since i have a past injury in that area. Instead, i would focus on the above failure training for things like Squats or Leg Press on leg days, and do Deadlifts/Good Mornings for something like 4x8. The same principle of intensity should be used, so perhaps even go more intense than that, but certainly not to the degree of failure you would go to on other movements.

Thats essentially it.

Questions?

Comments?

Suggestions?


----------



## rantorcha (May 27, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Thats essentially it.
> 
> Questions?
> 
> ...



Nope!  No comments or questions....but I AM tired after reading your entry.  Whew!


----------



## Gazhole (May 27, 2009)

rantorcha said:


> Nope!  No comments or questions....but I AM tired after reading your entry.  Whew!



 my forearms are still pumped from all that!

Thankfully i have still have a week or so before im gonna get back to serious lifting, because i'm really not too sure which way to take my training at the moment.

Maybe a combination of things.


----------



## Gazhole (May 31, 2009)

*1a)
Bench Press (Warmup)*
3x4 @ x2 17.5kg / 38.5lbs DBs - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
*
Bench Press (Work) @ x2 32.5kg / 71.5lbs DBs*
x 7 - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
x 20sec Static Contraction
x 6sec Negative Rep
x 6sec Negative Rep
*
1b)
Flat Flys (Post Exhaust - No Rest)*
1x14 @ x2 12.5kg / 27.5lbs DBs

*
2)
Seated Machine Chest Press (Warmup)*
1x4 @ 40kg / 88lbs - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
*
Seated Machine Chest Press (Work) @ 80kg / 176lbs*
x 6 - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
x 7sec Static Contraction
x 8sec Negative Rep

*
3a)
Seated Machine Rows (Warmup)*
3x4 @ 45kg / 99lbs - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)

*Seated Machine Rows (Work) @ 90kg / 198lbs*
x 8 - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
x 22sec Static Contraction
x 6sec Negative Rep
x 8sec Negative Rep
x 7sec Negative Rep

*3b)*
*Standing Curls (Post Exhaust - No Rest)*
1x10 @ 25kg / 55lbs BB

*
4)*
*Lat Pulldowns (Warmup)*
1x4 @ 40kg / 88lbs - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
*
Lat Pulldowns (Work) @ 80kg / 176lbs*
x 5 - (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
x 12sec Static Contraction
x 8sec Negative Rep
x 6sec Negative Rep


***


First workout on this new HIT style program. Was in a different gym so it was hard to gauge weights and things like that, but this was mostly a tester session rather than an actual proper session.

Learned two things:

1 - That the program wasn't quite set up right.

2 - That it takes a fuckload of mental toughness and focus to train like this.

Was in and out in half an hour, and i am absolutely fucked! I really enjoy this style of workout, but its going to take some practice to be able to go to failure. I felt i was wimping out a rep or two before actual failure during the main set of concentrics.

Next time


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 1, 2009)

so this whole HIT style of training.. I am still unsure what exactly it entails. is it just an incredible high intensity done with a lower volume? or a high intensity done until you cannot do anymore?...

either way, looked like a tough one, post-exhaust stuff is exhausting!  haha

why the chest machine though? was it for the fact that using freeweight doing that could have gotten dangerous without a spot?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 1, 2009)

Since HIT focuses on high intensity, in fact maximal intensity, volume just isn't an option, lol. The whole premise is a few warmup sets, then a single set to complete muscular failure, than 2-6 days off before your next training session.

After warmup, 1 set of 6-12 reps with a slow cadence (in this case 3 sec concentric and 3 sec eccentric) to complete muscuar failure.

The machine was really just for another movement. After dumbell bench i didn't really want to do another bench variation, and theres no dip belt in that gym, so the chest machine seemed good.

After one set to failure, freeweights may have been risky without at spotter also, like you said.

Thanks though, was an absolutely brutal workout and im really feeling it today. All this from only 4 compound work sets!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 4, 2009)

Today = Legs of doom.

***

*1a) Squats*
2x8 @ 40kg / 88lbs (Warmup)
1x20 @ 80kg / 176lbs (Work)

*1b) Dead Hangs*
1x30sec (No Rest)

*1c) Flat Pullovers*
1x10 @ 15kg / 33lbs (No Rest)


*2a) Deadlifts*
1x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs (Warmup)
5x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs (Work)

*2b) Leg Curls*
1x15 @ 20kg / 44lbs (No Rest - After All Deads)


*3a) Leg Press*
1x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs (Warmup) 3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence
1x10 @ 160kg / 352lbs (Work) 3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence
6sec Static Contraction
1x8sec Negative Rep
1x8sec Negative Rep
1x3sec Negative Rep

*3b) Leg Extensions*
1x11 @ 20kg / 44lbs (Post Exhaust - No Rest)


*4) SHELC
*3x14

***

Yyyyyyyyeah. That was hard. Having trouble walking now. Taking a mixed approach to legs than to upper body as i find they respond better to higher overall volume, and posterior/anterior muscles have different "sweet spots" so leg session is all over the place. Was fun though! Fucking hard.

The 20 rep squats were absolutely brutal. Form was 100% perfect all the way through, and i kept a really good depth up till about rep 15 where it started to hurt. Was brutally hard, but think i could go heavier next week. Goal is to do 20 reps at 100kg, which would really be something as im only doing about 6 in a max set right now .

Deads were solid. Form was great. Have added a rep to my volume at 100kg, since i did 4x6 last time.

Leg press/Extension superset was like driving past vomit-town. I have nothing else to say about that.

Bodyweight was 80kg (176lbs) today.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

*1a) Dumbell Bench @ x2 32.5kg / 71.5lbs DBs*
x9 (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
12sec Static Contraction
8sec Negative Rep
7sec Negative Rep

*1b) Flat Flys @ x2 12.5kg / 27.5lbs DBs (Post-Exhaust No Rest)*
x10 


*2a) Seated Lever Chest Press @ 80kg / 176lbs*
x6 (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
9sec Static Contraction
5sec Negative Rep
4sec Negative Rep
2sec Negative Rep

*2b) Standing Tricep Extensions @ x1 20kg / 44lbs Plate (Post-Exhaust No Rest)*
x9


*3a) Pullups @ BW + 15kg / 33lbs*
x6 (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
13sec Static Contraction
7sec Negative Rep
5sec Negative Rep
4sec Negative Rep

*3b) Straight Arm Pulldowns @ 30kg / 66lbs (Post-Exhaust No Rest)*
x10


*4a) Seated Lever Rows @ 80kg / 176lbs*
x7 (3/1/3/1 Rep Cadence)
11sec Static Contraction
5sec Negative Rep
6sec Negative Rep
4sec Negative Rep

*4b) Standing Barbell Curls @ 25kg / 55lbs BB (Post-Exhaust No Rest)*
x9

***

Thank christ im not doing any more upper body this week. This almost killed me, its getting more intense every workout. Few things were up by a rep or two so i'm happy. Bodyweight is 80.05kg (~176lbs), which is up from 75kg (165lbs) about 6 weeks ago. Finals are over so i can actually eat and train properly again. Haven't put on much fat at all, so i'm doubly happy today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I know the gains won't continue like this, but its still nice while it lasts.

Didn't bother logging the warmup sets because it's taking up way too much space . Was 1-2 x 2-4 with a fairly extended rep cadence with half the weight i used for the work set.

Time for a nap before work.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 8, 2009)

sick workouts, dude

your pullups are already way ahead of mine! nice deads too. this style of workout looks pretty intense. I'd be nervous of killing myself going to failure without a spotter, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks dude! I'm glad i looked over my workout before i went into the gym, i was planning to do pullups with 25kg (my usual 6 rep weight) totally ignoring the fact that they are tempo lifts 

I had a spotter on one or two things, because like you say i don't want to get killed, haha. They are damned intense workouts though. It's really hard pushing through the point of failure mentally.

You should definitely give it a try at some point, though. Its fun trying something totally different, yknow?


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

High Intensity Training (HIT) Explained :: Sports Supplements

One of the best, most well-reasoned articles about HIT i've ever come across. Usually the articles are either panning it completely or sucking it's cock. This one actually addresses real concerns and issues about this style of training, raising points for it and against it.

Worth a look!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Good article, thanks for sharing.

I think the author glossed over one point at the end, which is learning about intensity.  I think that is one of the benefits that is overlooked by many.

The other big one is safety.  Too many times I see people in the gym trying to lift more than they can.  HIT, at least the way I use it, keeps that from happening.  Rep ranges are clearly marked, usually 6-10, but as low as 1-3 (smith bench press) or 15-20 (calf press).  If you can't get the low end, the weight is too heavy.  Once you get the top end of the range, add a little more weight.  It keeps you lifting the right amount and removes ego from the "how much can I lift?" thought process.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Thats the way i do things aswell. Once i get to around 10 or 12 reps (for upper body) for example, i'll increase the weight so i can only do around 6 again.

I think when you're lifting with a clear tempo or cadence you don't have much choice but to drop the ego, too. Theres no body english involved to hitch a heavier weight up, because you have a set way to perform each rep. If you can't do it, you stop - you're done.

So long as you're properly warmed up, HIT is surprisingly safe, lol

The point in that article i'd never considered before was the one about neural adaptation actually inhibiting your performance to avoid damage caused by actual failure, instead making you stop at perceived (mental) failure.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, that's a good point as well.  I've never worried too much about it because I lift alone (well, I'm surrounded by people in the gym, but you know what I mean) so I try to stop 1 rep short of failure anyway for safety.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah, the only thing i ever get help on are the negatives. For most things i don't even need too much help on negs anyways. Step up on a bench for pullups etc, lol.

Do you find you workout better alone?


----------



## Pylon (Jun 9, 2009)

I don't really have an option, but back in the day when I had a workout partner, I liked it a lot.  Good to have someone to push you.  

I'll do negatives on dips or pull-ups.  Or the other option I really like is doing jump pull-ups, which is where the bar is low enough you can reach the ground.  When you are out of steam, you start with a jump.  Brings some plyometric elements into the workout, and are amazingly rough.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

Thinking of switching this program up a little bit. After these sessions im having a tad trouble staying alive and so am skimping on CV/Core.

As a result i think i'm gonna switch the sessions to fullbody:

Session 1:

20 Rep Squats
5x5 Deads
HIT Chest Press / Tri Ext
HIT Pullups / Straight Pulldown


Session 2:

20 Rep Squats
5x5 Deads
HIT DB Bench / Flys
HIT Seated Rows / Curls


With a session in between with light CV, core work, and maybe a little CoC gripper work. Literally 30 minutes low intensity light shit. I think splitting the sessions like this will maintain intensity, but de-localise the damage so i can recover better, and justify the extra day.

I don't like skimping on CV or Core, and i underestimated slightly how tough HIT is on the body. With me only doing one exercise for Push/Pull i can put all of my focus into that one set without being fatigued from the other exercise for that movement mechanic.

Just some ideas on how to make this as effective and comprehensive as possible. Plus im just an arsehole for doing programs "as-is". *What do you guys think? Look reasonable? *


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

How often are you lifting?  I'm curious as to the rest days between the squat 20s.  I could see that wearing you down in a hurry if too close together.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> How often are you lifting?  I'm curious as to the rest days between the squat 20s.  I could see that wearing you down in a hurry if too close together.



Lifting will be the same as now so 3 days of non-lifting in between, so for example:

Mon - Lifting
Tue - Off
Wed - CV/Ab/Gripper
Thur - Off
Fri - Lifting
Sat - Off
Sun - CV/Ab/Gripper
Mon - Off
Tue - Lifting
Wed - Off

Etc etc. It seems to be about right, but obviously if i don't feel up to lifting i will just leave it untill the next day. Theres no point having a set schedule if it drives you into the ground, lol.

Do you think thats okay? The squat 20's will be progressing by 10lbs each time, but i've started at a weight lower than i should have to build up.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

3 days is probably OK.  If you are starting low, you'll probably swtich programs before you get into a dangerous range on weights for the 20s.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> 3 days is probably OK.  If you are starting low, you'll probably swtich programs before you get into a dangerous range on weights for the 20s.



Starting on 187lbs for the 20s. 176lbs last week was pretty easy for a 20 rep squat, i could've got about 23, 24 reps but only wanted to test what my limits were. I'm hoping by the end of the program to get a set of 20 at 210, 220 at least.

I wish i hadn't injured my back like an idiot, i was squatting this much 3 years ago .


----------



## Pylon (Jun 10, 2009)

Yeah, that will slow you down.  But hey, not your back problems are behind you.  So to speak...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Yeah, that will slow you down.  But hey, not your back problems are behind you.  So to speak...



Haha, clever  lol.

But yeah. Gotta move forward, man!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2009)

*1a) Squats:*
2x8 @ 40kg / 88lbs BB
1x20 @ 85kg / 187lbs BB

*1b) Dead Hangs (No Rest):*
1x30sec

*1c) Flat Pullovers (No Rest):*
1x10 @ 15kg / 33lbs Plate


*2) Sumo Deadlifts:*
2x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs BB
5x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs BB


*3) Leg Curls:*
1x18 @ 20kg / 44lbs


*4a) Leg Press:*
2x4 @ 90kg / 198lbs (3/1/3/1 Cadence)
x12 @ 165kg / 363lbs (3/1/3/1 Cadence)
8sec Static Contraction
x3 Negative Reps

*4b) Leg Extensions (Post Exhaust):*
1x9 @ 20kg / 44lbs


*5) SHELC:*
3x14

***

Bodyweight was 77.2kg before the workout. Seems like the 2.2kg is decent mass where the rest is just water/food.

In terms of progression from last leg day:

Squats = +5kg / 11lbs
Leg Curls = +3 Reps
Leg Press = +5kg / 11lbs, +2 Reps

So thats pretty awesome! Workout was really good. I am 100% chuffed because for the first time in a good few years i comfortably and successfully pulled a weight off the floor. For as long as i can remember i have done Romanian Deads or Rack Deads, but today all my flexibility and mobility work has paid off and i can finally start lifting from the floor again!

Granted they are Sumo Deads right now, but i will keep doing what i'm doing and eventually i hope to do regular Deads again in a year or so.

Fuckin' A.


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

Great work, Gaz.  Congrats on the DLs!


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Great work, Gaz.  Congrats on the DLs!



Thanks dude 

After this i don't think i can actually handle 20 rep squats twice a week after all


----------



## Pylon (Jun 11, 2009)

A man's gotta know his limitations...


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 20, 2009)

*Barbell Bench Press:*
60kg / 132lbs x 12
80kg / 176lbs x 10
80kg / 176lbs x 10
90kg / 198lbs x 4
90kg / 198lbs x 6
80kg / 176lbs x 7 DROPSET 60kg / 132lbs x 5
60kg / 132lbs x 15

*Hammer Strength Incline Press:*
80kg / 176lbs x 12
100kg / 220lbs x 6
80kg / 176lbs x 8 DROPSET 40kg / 88lbs x 6

*Dumbell Rows:*
20kg / 44lbs x 12
25kg / 55lbs x 12
30kg / 66lbs x 10
35kg / 77lbs x 8
40kg / 88lbs x 6

*Pullups:
*BW x 10
BW x 5
BW x 6

*Nautilus Multi-Bicep Curls:*
40kg / 88lbs x 7
40kg / 88lbs x 7
40kg / 88lbs x 6

*Triceps Press:*
50kg / 110lbs x 14
50kg / 110lbs x 10
50kg / 110lbs x 8

*Barbell Preacher Curls:
*27.5kg / 60.5lbs x 15
27.5kg / 60.5lbs x 8

*Lying Tricep Extensions:*
20kg / 44lbs x 8
20kg / 44lbs x 8

***

Went to a new gym yesterday with a mate and his mate. Was a huge gym, full of really oldschool solid equipment. Different atmosphere and feel to Dave's, but was cool to try a new place.

Bit of a long one, but i was happy with the benching since i haven't barbell benched in about 4 years, lol. Was very different to Dumbells, but managed some good lifts i think. Will definitely be keeping them in from now on - time for a change and all that. Getting 40kg+ dumbells into position is becoming a real bitch, too.

Rest of the workout was pretty fun. Hammer incline was good, rows were good, pullups suffered from the benching and rows.

Fell in love with that nautilus machine. I love nautilus kit. Was really oldschool too.

Have been moving house for a week and a half and im still not done. The place hasnt been lived in for 18 months so needed a lot of cleaning and minor renovating. Have also been helping my girlfriend move back home/in with me. Pretty much cleaning, lifting, packing and unpacking all day every day. After that noise, extreme HIT workouts went from awesome to sucky to fuck it lets do something else.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jun 26, 2009)

moving sucks so much ass.. let alone moving AND cleaning before you move in! plus it's quite tiring, probably a best bet to lay off the HIT while moving. 

great workout though man, your bench is incredibly strong for doing it for the first time in 4 years! nice rowage too


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Scar 

Not updating much atm, but still working hard. Haven't sorted the internet at my new place yet, haha. Currently at Mum's house for the weekend.

Highlights of the last few training sessions:

*10x3 @ 50kg / 110lbs Speed Bench (0:30 RI)*

Was pretty fun. Havent done velocity stuff since westside a few years ago!

*New 3rm Squat Max = 110kg / 242lbs*

Happy with this, was death for my lower back so i need to put some more core into the program before i do it again.

*New 3rm Sumo Deadlift Max = 120kg / 264lbs*

Getting closer to my old numbers now, but at 20kg less bodyweight. Pulling this much weight off the floor felt soooooooo good 

***

All in all some good progress lately. Enjoying it. Bodyweight is still floating between 78kg and 80kg.


----------



## Gazhole (Jun 30, 2009)

Highlights from today's workout, bodyweight is 78kg / 171lbs:

*New Bench Press 1RM - 100kg / 220lbs

Static Holds - 140kg for 30sec

*Have set up the internet with the phone company, and should be activated on the 8th so full length updates will be forthcoming.

Hope everybody is well!


----------



## Pylon (Jun 30, 2009)

Sparse updates, but good news when they come in.  Great work!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Pylon  its going well!

***

Got some time today before sunday lunch so here is a full workout, lol:

Sumo Deadlifts:
70kg / 154lbs x 10
80kg / 176lbs x 8
90kg / 198lbs x 5
100kg / 220lbs x 3
125kg / 275lbs x 1
127.5kg / 280.5lbs x 1
130kg / 286lbs x 1
132.5kg / 291.5lbs x 1
135kg / 297lbs x 1

Squats (0:30 RI):
70kg / 154lbs x 15
70kg / 154lbs x 15

Stability Ball Leg Curls (0:30 RI):
BW x 15
BW x 15

Pistol Squats (0:30 RI):
BW x 7 (Per Leg)
BW x 7 (Per Leg)

***

Bodyweight still roughly 78kg / 172lbs

Which actually makes that last lift 5kg over my all time Sumo Deadlift PR, at about 15kg (over 30lbs) less bodyweight.

Im not overstating when i say this, but i feel like a God today.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 6, 2009)

Doesn't doing the DLs before the squats kill your back?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 6, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Doesn't doing the DLs before the squats kill your back?



I was worried about that too, but it doesn't seem too bad right now. As the deads get heavier i might have to change things around a bit though.

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 8, 2009)

*New Bench Press 1RM - 105kg / 231lbs*

Felt really good too. Was a little slow/stationary near the top of the rep but the bar didn't reverse direction and i didn't get any assist.

Knackered now though, haha. This program is going well!!

Bodyweight is up a bit to 80kg/176lbs.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2009)

Ripped a phonebook in half today for the first time ever. Fun! Yellow Pages has been defeated.

Also ripped a deck of cards halfway through before my hands totally gave out. Couldn't do it after that.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Ripped a phonebook in half today for the first time ever. Fun! Yellow Pages has been defeated.
> 
> Also ripped a deck of cards halfway through before my hands totally gave out. Couldn't do it after that.





that's the the ultimate macho thing to do. not saying you were trying to act macho, just saying you now need to carry several phone books around with you and impress the ladies lol

whatever you're doing in the gym, keep at it man! you're ripping it up. soon hitting 300 for deads everything is looking great.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol, thanks dude! I just woke up this morning and wanted to try it for some reason. Not too sure why the thought entered my head 

I'm trying to get everybody i know to donate their old phonebooks to me so i can practice, haha. Next up is two phonebooks at once. If i manage that ill put up a vid or something.

Gym (serious) training is going swimmingly! If any body is interested in the program ill post it up. I should have the internet by monday so ill be able to get back to the forums properly.

Hows your training going, man?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

*Back and Biceps = Bitchin'*

*Pullups:*
1x6 @ BW + 22.5kg / 49.5lbs (1:30 RI)
1x1 @ BW + 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (1:00 RI)
1x6 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs (1:30 RI)
1x1 @ BW + 30kg / 66lbs (1:00 RI)
1x15 @ BW

*Power Shrugs:* 10x3 @ 120kg / 264lbs BB (0:30 RI)

*Dumbell Rows:* 4x10 @ x1 30kg / 66lbs DB (1:30 RI)

*Seated Lever Rows:* 4x10 @ 80kg / 176lbs (1:30 RI)

*Standing Curls:* 2x14 @ 25kg / 55lbs BB (1:00 RI)

*CV:* Bike (5:00 @ Lv9)

***

Nice start to the new program. Strength was there, but conditioning was a little shagged from the first three sets, haha. Need to build that back up, but that always happens.

Gonna replace Power Shrugs with Hang Cleans next week. Don't know why i didn't think of doing them right off the bat, lol.

Bodweight is 182lbs now.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 27, 2009)

Bodyweight increases:

14/05/09 = 165lbs
18/05/09 = 168lbs
11/06/09 = 169lbs
30/06/09 = 171lbs
05/07/09 = 172lbs
08/07/09 = 176lbs
27/07/09 = 182lbs

Awesomeness. Basically 2lbs a week?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2009)

*Quads = Quality*

*Squats:
*1x6 @ 85kg / 187lbs BB (1:30 RI)
1x1 @102.5kg / 225.5lbs BB (1:00 RI)
1x6 @ 95kg / 209lbs BB (1:30 RI)
1x1 @ 107.5kg / 236.5lbs BB (1:00 RI)
1x15 @ 67.5kg / 148.5lbs BB

*Box Jumps:* 10x3 @ BW (0:30 RI)

*Jefferson Squats:* 4x10 @ 80kg / 176lbs BB (1:30 RI)

*Leg Press:* 4x10 @ 180kg / 396lbs (1:30 RI)

***

Was supposed to do abs and calves today, but i was unbelievably fucked after all that. Squats were easy really, but i'm taking it slow this week. Box jumps were hell in the last few sets. It's so hard to be explosive when you're knackered!

Jeffersons and Leg Press nearly lost me my breakfast, but felt good at the end. Im fucked.

Im enjoying training 2 on/2 off lately so i'll be sticking with that setup for now.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 28, 2009)

I always like coming here to see what sort of different setup you have, this one seems pretty cool. I might have to "borrow" this setup when I am in need of a new routine.

your workouts are coming along very nicely too, man! 2lbs a week is what I put on, maybe a little less. started out around May 11th at 150, and finished up a few weeks ago at ~162lbs. now comes the dreaded part - cutting. so for now, I am just lifting heavy, doing an upper/lower/fullbody power style workout with some HIIT sprints right now. I got it from P-funks Optimum Sport Performance forum.

but going from consuming anything and everything, to restricting like a motherfucker sucks!

nice job on the weight gain nonetheless!


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 28, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> I always like coming here to see what sort of different setup you have, this one seems pretty cool. I might have to "borrow" this setup when I am in need of a new routine.



Lol, yeah its pretty cool. I just did a search for "training styles" and got linked over to some article about wave loading and it seemed like a good idea! Feel free to thieve it 

The setup is:

1x6 @ 75%
1x1 @ 90%
1x6 @ 85%
1x1 @ 95%
1x15 @ 60%

Showing two "waves" of intensity throughout your sets. To progress with it im just gonna add about 5lbs each time i do the workout, which is why i started submaximal.

Accessory work is one power/plyo/explosive movement, then some hypertrophy stuff. 



Scarface30 said:


> your workouts are coming along very nicely too, man! 2lbs a week is what I put on, maybe a little less. started out around May 11th at 150, and finished up a few weeks ago at ~162lbs. now comes the dreaded part - cutting. so for now, I am just lifting heavy, doing an upper/lower/fullbody power style workout with some HIIT sprints right now. I got it from P-funks Optimum Sport Performance forum.



Dude, nice effort on the bulking! Thats some good gains. Did you put on a lot of fat? Bulking this slow shouldn't have put on too much, i doubt? I think 1-2lbs a week is about right for minimal fat gain.

I saw the sprints, lol, better you than me! Upper/Lower/Fullbody is a fun split, though.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 29, 2009)

I have a bit more fat than I'd lie, but I am thinking that it was from before I started bulking, AKA from last Christmas, lol.

hoping this cut will workout for me, weighed in today at 160, which is 2lbs in the right direction. goal weight is 150.


----------



## Triple Threat (Jul 30, 2009)

What's the height on the box jumps?


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 30, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I think 1-2lbs a week is about right for minimal fat gain.



Hehe, how about ~4lbs per week?  That's what I've been doing lately (168 --> 185 in 4 weeks).  My fridge was dead so I was basically eating out every night for weeks and just winging it.  Gained some muscle but also a good amount of fat in that time.

Also, what are Jefferson squats?


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> hoping this cut will workout for me, weighed in today at 160, which is 2lbs in the right direction. goal weight is 150.



 Sounds good dude, just judge by the mirror as well as the scales and you should be fine.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What's the height on the box jumps?



25" i think, the gym also has a 35" one but theres no way i can do that yet  i worry about catching my feet and face planting, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jul 31, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Hehe, how about ~4lbs per week?  That's what I've been doing lately (168 --> 185 in 4 weeks).  My fridge was dead so I was basically eating out every night for weeks and just winging it.  Gained some muscle but also a good amount of fat in that time.
> 
> Also, what are Jefferson squats?



Haha, goddamned restaurants are the enemy of eating clean, man. Seems like everywhere does BBQ chicken with cheese and bacon on it. Theres no way anybody can resist that. Thats a damn good increase though, did your strength improve any?

Jeffersons:

Jefferson Lift : Straight to the Bar | all things strength

Jefferson Squat : Straight to the Bar | all things strength

Basically stand with the bar straight between your legs, step forward with one foot and pivot on the other, so the bar is diagonal through your legs, and then sit back and do a sort of hack squat/deadlift movement gripping the bar with one hand in front and one behind.

Tough movement because the bar is dead with every rep. Great quad-heavy movement. I came across it while doing the Smolov squat routine (squat 3-4 times a week) because my lower back died in week 4 and i wanted to keep squatting. Jeffersons place hardly any stress on your lower back.


----------



## danzik17 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Haha, goddamned restaurants are the enemy of eating clean, man. Seems like everywhere does BBQ chicken with cheese and bacon on it. Theres no way anybody can resist that. Thats a damn good increase though, did your strength improve any?
> 
> Jeffersons:
> 
> ...



Oh dude strength skyrocketed.  In 4 weeks time I put 30lbs on my squat, 40lbs or so on rows, a bit on bench (not much, not a big focus for me).  I also started doing a lot of new exercises that I have no baseline for.

What really surprised me is that I'm not eating clean, but I'm not gaining weight at the moment.  I'm wondering if the combo of resetting my adrenals (dropping caffeine) along with a prolonged calorie surplus did something good for my metabolism.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jul 31, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Sounds good dude, just judge by the mirror as well as the scales and you should be fine.



funny you say that because today my mom told me I was looking a little more lean. she said she noticed me having a "little belly" the last few weeks from my bulking. which I wont lie, unfortunately I did but did she have to tell it to me like that!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Oh dude strength skyrocketed.  In 4 weeks time I put 30lbs on my squat, 40lbs or so on rows, a bit on bench (not much, not a big focus for me).  I also started doing a lot of new exercises that I have no baseline for.
> 
> What really surprised me is that I'm not eating clean, but I'm not gaining weight at the moment.  I'm wondering if the combo of resetting my adrenals (dropping caffeine) along with a prolonged calorie surplus did something good for my metabolism.



It's possibly the caffeine thing. Just enjoy it while it lasts, haha.

Those are some impressive increases over 4 weeks! Jesus. New exercises are always a good way to increase strength on older lifts, actually. When i started Jeffersons and One Armed Deads the "regular" variations got a fair amount stronger.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> funny you say that because today my mom told me I was looking a little more lean. she said she noticed me having a "little belly" the last few weeks from my bulking. which I wont lie, unfortunately I did but did she have to tell it to me like that!



I hate the bulking belly 

Starting to get a small one myself. If only the bodybuilding mags weren't talking out of their asses, id LOVE to put on muscle and burn fat at once with that magic pill...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 1, 2009)

*1) One Armed Pushups* - 4x4 (Per Arm) @ BW

*2) Typewriter Pushups* - 2x15 @ BW

*3) Pullups *(4 Second Negative) - 6x5 @ BW

*4) Pistol Squats* - 3x7 (Per Leg) @ BW

*5) Wall Squats* - 3x45sec @ BW

*6a) Reverse Flys* - 2x20 @ x2 10kg / 22lbs DBs
*6b) Flat Flys *- 2x15 @ x2 15kg / 33lbs DBs

*7a) Overhead Tricep Extensions* - 2x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs BB
*7b) Standing Curls* - 2x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs BB

*8a) Leg Extensions* - 2x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs
*8b) Leg Curls* - 2x12 @ 20kg / 44lbs

***

Good session. Was surprisingly tiring considering this was supposed to be a easyish workout, haha.

One armed pushups were fantastic, technique is really improving - shoulder is staying locked into my torso, lower back and feet arent twisting much, and the whole thing is just stable.

Rest of it was pretty cool too, working towards 1 arm pullups with some tempo'd pullups, maybe some towels next week.

Gonna put all my isolation on this day from now on so i can concentrate on the important stuff in my main workouts.

Pistols were pistols - they slay me every time.

Bodyweight was about 180 today.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2009)

Just got back from secret sunday fight club at the gym (all the staff shut the gym and do fight training).

Class was a bit over an hour long, first time i've been. Was pretty fun, since i know everybody there pretty well - was just staff and friends.

We warmed up by doing some rolling, then some boxing sparring where it became immediately apparent i am not a fighter. Practically every punch landed on me, took a big hook to the jaw, and an uppercut to the sternum area which winded to fuck out of me.

Think i landed a jab 

After that we did some submissions. Was a little better at this, did Kimora (sp?) from mount and side mount, and an armbar from mount.

After a few practice runs we did 2min rounds wrestling to try get those (or any) submissions on.

To finish off we did 6min round free wrestle changing opponent every minute or so.

Brutal. Unbelievable how tough this stuff is.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 2, 2009)

Dude, what the hell.

What is the FIRST rule of Fight Club?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Dude, what the hell.
> 
> What is the FIRST rule of Fight Club?



1. It's a film.

2. Fight like a man.

18. Don't forget your cup.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 2, 2009)

My face hurts tonight


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 4, 2009)

*Push Day:*


*1) Bench Press:*
20kg / 44lbs x 10 (warmup)
75kg / 165lbs x 8
90kg / 198lbs x 5
85kg / 187lbs x 7
95kg / 209lbs x 4
60kg / 132lbs x 12

*2) Military Press:*
45kg / 99lbs x 10
45kg / 99lbs x 10
45kg / 99lbs x 10
45kg / 99lbs x 9

*BONUS) Bodyweight Dips (30sec Rest):*
x20
x15
x10

*3) Incline Hammer Strength:*
80kg / 176lbs x 8
70kg / 154lbs x 10
70kg / 154lbs x 9
70kg / 154lbs x 6

*4a) Dumbell Lateral Raises:*
10kg / 22lbs x 12
10kg / 22lbs x 12

***SUPERSET***

*4b) Flat Flys:*
17.5kg / 38.5lbs x 8
17.5kg / 38.5lbs x 6

*5) Rope Pushdowns:*
25kg / 55lbs x 12
25kg / 55lbs x 11

*Cardio* = 10 minutes Boxing (pad work)

***

Fuck yes. Overshot my bench press targets by a few reps on each set. Very pleased. Everything else was great, except the last 3 exercises were supposed to be a tri-set. I just totally tanked out, haha.

Incline Hammer machine sucked today because i did the dips when i was waiting for the machine to be free .

Still, good session. Everything is aching a little now.

Bodyweight is down to 176lbs right now, but still looking pretty big - hopefully it was all fat


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 4, 2009)

this looks like a change up from the 1x1, 1x6, 1x1 etc.. training, no?

either way, looks like a tough one! I can't imagine how tired I'd be with the high volume like that after getting used to 5x3s, 4x4s, 3x3s, etc...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

It was knackering, haha. Totally tanked out at the end .

Im using the same weights as i was for the 1x1/1x6/etc but i thought i'd just go for it with the bench, lol!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

I love coming in here and it sounding like a Guy Richie movie! Whats up Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

Malley said:


> I love coming in here and it sounding like a Guy Richie movie! Whats up Gaz!


 


Training and eating as always, dude.

Where you been? Long time no see!


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Training and eating as always, dude.
> 
> Where you been? Long time no see!



For the longest time I have just been looking at this site because I forgot my password. I finally just clicked on the link to send me my password, plus I couldnt sign in from my work place either. Apparently they changed that as well. Hows things on your end?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 5, 2009)

Well its good to have you back, bro 

Things are cool, got through second year of my degree so just waiting to get back in there now. Enjoying the time off and training hard.

You? Hows the family?


----------



## Double D (Aug 5, 2009)

Family is very good. Ive got 4 kids now. I finally got me a little boy. So it goes like this: Kyla, Cameron, Kiera, and Collyn. They are so cool. Other than that nothing has really changed. Some shit all the time, I am ready for January to roll back around so I can make some serious money!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2009)

Malley said:


> Family is very good. Ive got 4 kids now. I finally got me a little boy. So it goes like this: Kyla, Cameron, Kiera, and Collyn. They are so cool. Other than that nothing has really changed. Some shit all the time, I am ready for January to roll back around so I can make some serious money!



Nice! Congratulations, dude 

You'll need serious money to feed that lot! Especially if they're anything like their Dad, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 6, 2009)

Totalled up a random day of food now that i'm on a bulk and this is what i got:


*Calories* = 4,169kcal

*Fat* = 131.8g / *1,175kcal* / 28%
*Saturated* = 35.5g / *318kcal* / 8%
*Polyunsaturated* = 29.1% / *259kcal* / 6%
*Monounsaturated* = 57.4% / *511kcal* / 12%

*Carbohydrate* = 463.8g / *1,822kcal* / 44%
*Dietary Fiber* = 49.1g

*Protein* = 287.7g / *1,188kcal* / 28%


So not too bad. Obviously bulking, haha. Add 10% to Protein and take 10% away from Carbs and i think the macros work out okay. Will work on it from here on out, shouldn't be too hard.

As for actual food, a typical day looks like this:


*Meal 1* - 6 Weetabix, 1 Pint 2% Milk; 1 Grapefruit

*Meal 2* - 120g Wholewheat Pasta, 170g Chicken, Half Bag Spinach, Olive Oil; 8oz Greek Yogurt, Honey

*Meal 3* - 4 pc Wholemeal Bread, 140g Ham; Cinnamon Cake *(yeah yeah, i know)*

*Meal 4* - Protein Shake + Supps (Fish Oil/Creatine/Vits/Glucosamine/etc)

*Meal 5* - Large Cod Fillet, 2 Potato Waffles, 150g Green Beans, Olive Oil; 8oz Greek Yogurt, Honey

*Meal 6* - 6 Weetabix, 1 Pint 2% Milk; 1 Grapefruit


I'm bulking, but i want to keep it as clean as possible. Think i'll switch to un-battered fish, eat boiled potatos instead of waffles, and obviously cut out that cake .

Seems to be going fairly well, my measurements from May 18th are up to the following as of today:


*Bodyweight* - 80KG (+4kg)

*Height* - 5'9"

*Shoulders* - 48" (+0.5")

*Chest* - 43" (+1")

*Arms* - 15.75" (+0.75")

*Forearms* - 13.5"

*Waist* - 34" (+2")

*Ass* - 38" (-1")

*Quads* - 24"

*Calves* - 15" (-0.5")


Annoyed at the rather large waist increase, which in some ways is inevitable i guess, but at least im getting bigger. Calves and Ass are likely due to me not deadlifting for a while, but i will remedy this fairly soon. Still working out the details of my program atm.

Thoughts? Suggestions?


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Congratulations, dude
> 
> You'll need serious money to feed that lot! Especially if they're anything like their Dad, haha.



For real! Appetite is WAY up! I can tell I am hitting a growth spurt. I lack the desire right now though. I dont know whats going on. All I want to do lately is sleep!


----------



## Double D (Aug 7, 2009)

Anyway to get your bodyfat read? Normally at a health club they will have something there to read you bf%. 

I would love to see some eggs in this diet! I believe that is a must. Also drop the green beans and get some fibrous veggies in there. I saw the spinach earlier, but get you some broccoli or cauliflower. I like the grapefruit in there! Try to get away from the ham as much as possible (to much sodium), but if its a work thing and thats all you can bring understandable. All and all not to bad, but try to keep the waist down as much and possible. If your looking for a clean bulk, then your waist shouldnt be going up that much. Best of luck!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks for the advice dude 

So the plan is to switch to unbattered fish, add eggs for breakfast, eat more broccoli, have potatoes instead of fries, and chicken instead of ham.

All these things are easily do-able!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 9, 2009)

*Bear Exercise (BB):*
30kg / 66lbs x 10
35kg / 77lbs x 10
40kg / 88lbs x 10
20kg / 44lbs x 10

*Pullups:*
2x8 @ BW (5sec Neg)
1x16 @ BW

*Lat Pulldowns (Narrow Grip):*
65.5kg / 144.1lbs x 15
65.5kg / 144.1lbs x 14

*Static Holds (BB):*
100kg / 220lbs x 30sec
120kg / 264lbs x 30sec

*Squats (BB):*
50kg / 110lbs x 30
50kg / 110lbs x 25

*Bench Press (BB):*
60kg / 132lbs x 20
80kg / 176lbs x 10
90kg / 198lbs x 5

*Preacher Curls (DB):*
15kg / 33lbs x 10 (Per Arm)

SUPERSET

*Ez Bar Curls:*
20kg / 44lbs x 15

*Overhead Tricep Extensions (BB):*
20kg / 44lbs x 25

***

Bit of a long one, but i had elbow twinges all week so didn't train for 3 days, haha. Went with a few friends aswell so i wanted to give them a workout they wouldn't soon forget. Went really well, they workout but haven't been at it as long as i have, and they were really pumped up afterwards. So much so that they didn't want to get beered up that evening, lol.

I have heard their DOMS is pretty brutal today, so im happy.

The Bear exercise is a complex in a Crossfit sorta style that goes like this:

Deadlift
Hang Clean
Front Squat
Push Press
Bent Over Row

Thats one rep. It takes a little practice to get it all as one fluid motion to transition between each exercise, but by the third set we were flying through pretty explosively, with only one or two minor errors in technique when fatigue set in.

I was careful to keep updating them when their form was failing, and fair play to them they corrected the few problems right away without missing a beat.

Brutal exercise. Can do way more than 40kg for all those exercises, but together i was really pushing it on even such a low weight.

Rest of the session went well, doing Bench last was pretty odd because i was totally drained. Great fun though! Gonna be adding the Bear to my weekly training.


----------



## Double D (Aug 9, 2009)

I love the Bear CF! It is some brutal shit!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 9, 2009)

Dude, that looks intense.  Good luck stirring your Ovaltine the morning after that one...


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Malley said:


> I love the Bear CF! It is some brutal shit!



I loved it! I'd much rather get a CV workout this way than running on a treadmill. It was a real challenge keeping an explosive, smooth, fluid movement in the latter stages of the set.

Your mind says yes but your lungs say no! Lol!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Dude, that looks intense.  Good luck stirring your Ovaltine the morning after that one...



Haha, it was great fun. Definitely had a little DOMS from it though.

We did this on saturday, yesterday the one guy rang me and said he couldn't lift his arms above his head. Apparently they both still have fullbody DOMS today aswell!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Your mind says yes but your lungs say no! Lol!



I'm thinking it's more like your mind says "no!", your lungs say "shit no!" and your body says "yeah, I agree with those dudes."


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 10, 2009)

^ 

Yet we still do it. Whats wrong with us?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

Not sure, but I'm hoping someone will commission a study to find out.  Surely we can find a way to weaponize it.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Aug 10, 2009)

> The Bear exercise is a complex in a Crossfit sorta style that goes like this:
> 
> Deadlift
> Hang Clean
> ...




That looks fun


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I loved it! I'd much rather get a CV workout this way than running on a treadmill. It was a real challenge keeping an explosive, smooth, fluid movement in the latter stages of the set.
> 
> Your mind says yes but your lungs say no! Lol!



I was doing strictly Crossfits for a while and its so damn hard! But I was in the best cardio shape of my life. And I could out work anyone! Jacked my foot up so for the past month just doing strength things.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm playing the crossfit card now.  Glad to hear you had a lot of success with it.


----------



## Double D (Aug 10, 2009)

You will love it. I could eat anything and not gain a pound. Over head presses and pullups got real strong.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> That looks fun



It was great, give it a try!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hams + Chest/Shoulders*

*Sumo Deadlifts:* 5x5 @ 115kg / 253lbs BB

*Bench Press:* 5x5 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB

*Romanian Deadlifts:* 3x8 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB

*Single Arm Overhead Press:* 3x8 (Per Arm) @ 20kg / 44lbs DB

*Crunches:* 2x100 @ BW

***

Not bad, not bad. Was a pretty concise session that didn't take very long. 5x5 is hard as hell, and switching back to fullbody training is gonna be harsh. I hardly had anything left for the OH presses - was supposed to be doing 25kg DBs but i couldn't even move them!

Good session.

Program idea is from something Built advised someone to do in a recent training thread. Block training i think she called it. Really liked the look of it so im gonna give it a go - with a few alterations a la Gaz, of course. So, thanks Built - quality info as always 

Actually hadn't ever heard of this type of training, so will be interested to see what happens.


----------



## Double D (Aug 11, 2009)

I need to get back to full body soon as well. Way to rock out buddy!


----------



## Pylon (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice work Gaz!

So what is special about block training?  Is it just a 5x5 full body setup?  (I know, "just" makes it sound so easy, right?)


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

Malley said:


> I need to get back to full body soon as well. Way to rock out buddy!



Thanks man!

Yeah, i've been doing Upper/Lower splits for ages so i thought fullbody would be a nice change! They're my favourite method of splitting anyway, really enjoy it


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Nice work Gaz!
> 
> So what is special about block training?  Is it just a 5x5 full body setup?  (I know, "just" makes it sound so easy, right?)



Basically just another way of doing things i think, lol. Training the same thing two days in a row, albeit at a lower volume the second time, i guess is a way to elicit new growth.

Usually your body has about a week in between workouts before those areas get trained again, now it barely has a day, but then you don't train it for a little while.

So yesterday and today i train Hams and Chest/Shoulders, then i'll do a fullbody session including a little work for the other areas, then ill train Quads and Back two days in a row, followed by another fullbody session.

Im gonna do it as 2 on, 1 off, 1 on, 1 off, repeat.

I tell you, after deads yesterday i've got serious doms in my traps/erectors. Deads again today is going to be very interesting


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Interesting.  If you do the same body parts 2 days in a row, what do you do on the single day in your schedule?  DO you do the same lifts, or just the same target areas?

Good luck today!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks bro! The results of the workout are below!

On that extra day, you hit the other areas you didnt hit in the other 2 days at 2x8. So this week ill hit quads and back. Im also gonna put CV, Abs, and maybe the Bear exercise in there too, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

*Hams + Chest/Shoulders: Reloaded*

*Sumo Deadlifts:* 3x5 @ 115kg / 253lbs BB

*Standing Military Press:* 3x5 @ 55kg / 121lbs BB

*Romanian Deadlifts*: 2x8 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB

*Unilateral Hammer Strength Incline Press:* 2x8 (Per Arm) @ 45kg / 99lbs

*CV:* Bike @ Lv8 x 10:00

***

Jesus that was brutal after yesterday. Really tough working the same things two days in a row, felt great though. Deadlifts were good, Overhead Press was stronger than yesterday, and the only thing to fuck up was my grip during RDLs.

Not surprising though, since my grip has been used two days in a row for fairly heavy lifting. Hoepfully will see some forearm growth soon. Been stuck at 13.5" for as long as i can remember.

Good stuff!


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 12, 2009)

Pretty good RDLs there - better than mine   Let's just say mine didn't end well last time.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

That's nice work!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks dudes  my hips are absolutely numb tonight, was on my feet all night at work. Gonna kick back with a nice haddock fillet, and no thats not a euphemism.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 12, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks dudes  my hips are absolutely numb tonight, was on my feet all night at work. Gonna kick back with a nice haddock fillet, and no thats not a euphemism.



Too bad, it would be a good one.


----------



## Double D (Aug 13, 2009)

Dude your hips have to be tore up! With a workout like that your lucky to have hips!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 15, 2009)

some great DLing there Gaz

so these sumo deadlifts, what are they anyway? is your stance just wider than normal or something?


----------



## Pylon (Aug 15, 2009)

Think of a sumo wrestler and how they stand.  Feet spread wide when you address the bar ("Hey bar, how's it going?"), grip in the center of the bar so your elbows are inside your knees (as opposed to outside on a normal DL).

That's my interpretation anyway.


----------



## gtbmed (Aug 15, 2009)

Nice work.  Fullbody programs are great IMO.

Do you like the sumo stance better than a more traditional stance?

I feel like they take an emphasis off the lower back and use the hips/hams more.  Plus, I feel like the grip is a lot more natural falling between the legs than falling outside of the legs.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2009)

Pylon is right in his description of Sumo stance, my feet are basically an inch away from the plates on an OLY bar.

And yeah, gtbmed, i love sumo stance for all those reasons, haha. My lower back is a problem area from a previous injury, so i don't want to risk it with a traditional stance. I use deads to primarily hit the hams anyway, so the added recruitment in sumo is a good bonus!

I don't really have great flexibility/mobility in the hip area anyway anymore (working on it!) so trad stance is a no go for that reason too - can't get deep enough to grab the bar without my back looking like a boomerang, haha.

Really enjoying this program. Had a workout yesterday, will post it in a few. Getting ready for a night out \m/


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 15, 2009)

*Bear Exercise: *4x10 @ 30kg / 66lbs BB

*Squats: *2x8 @ 95kg / 209lbs BB

*Pullups: *2x8 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs

*Lying Tricep Extensions: *2x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs DB

*Drag Curls: *2x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs BB

*Calve Raises: *1x30 @ 100kg / 220lbs BB

*Planks: *2x60sec

*CV: *Bike @ Lv8 (10:00)

***

Was a good session i thought, bear exercise went well, everything else felt really strong even though my hips were screaming during the squats, haha. Still managed passable depth though. No pussy quarter squats here, dudes 

Bodyweight is staying pretty steady at 171lbs right now.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2009)

*Squats:* 5x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs BB

*Pullups:* 5x5 @ BW + 25kg / 55lbs

*Front Squats:* 3x8 @ 65kg / 143lbs BB

*Single Arm Pulldowns:* 3x8 (Per Arm) @ 40kg / 88lbs

*Side Planks:* 2x45sec (Per Side)

***

Pretty good today. Pleased with the squatting, got really good depth and the weight felt strong. Didn't expect it to be so easy. Wasnt a walk in the park, but was nowhere near the level of difficulty for Deadlifts last week. Think i can increase my squat even more .

Everything else was fine, Pullups were good - was pleased with that weight. Tomorrow gonna do horizontal plane pulling, and DING DING - more squatting!!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 18, 2009)

How do you keep the bear still so you can lift it?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> How do you keep the bear still so you can lift it?



Lots and lots of rohypnol, a drill, and some cable machine handles


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like the squats are progressing nicely.  I've gotta stay on my A game or you're gonna pass me


----------



## Double D (Aug 18, 2009)

I have to say those pullups are looking mighty!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks dudes! Im pretty pleased with my lifts at the moment 

Only just getting to grips with front squats, so im hoping they'll increase pretty soon.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 19, 2009)

*Squats* - 3x5 @ 100kg / 220lbs BB

*DB Rows* - 3x5 (Per Arm) @ 40kg / 88lbs DB

*Front Squats* - 2x8 @ 65kg / 143lbs BB

*Low Cable Rows* - 2x8 @ ??? Lv 12

***

Great one.

Fuck my legs hurt during squats. Was horrible, haha - screaming my head off because it hurt not because the lift was difficult. The weight was easy as shit despite the pain, so definitely putting the weight up next time.

DB rows were strong, and i have no idea what the weight is on the low row as there isn't any sort of chart on the machine. Was a fun movement though.

Squats honestly felt like a peanut. Hurt, but really light. Only got 3 hours sleep last night aswell, so i was really impressed with my mental game today.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 20, 2009)

How are you gripping the FS?  I got into a discussion with someone about the cross arm grip (which I use) vs. elbows straight out (which I don't).  He pointed out that while the cross grip is easier, the front squat is really a component of the clean and jerk, where the cross grip isn't an option.  I hadn't thought of lifts being a decomposition of Oly lifts before, but once I read that a lightbulb went on for me.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 20, 2009)

Pylon said:


> How are you gripping the FS?  I got into a discussion with someone about the cross arm grip (which I use) vs. elbows straight out (which I don't).  He pointed out that while the cross grip is easier, the front squat is really a component of the clean and jerk, where the cross grip isn't an option.  I hadn't thought of lifts being a decomposition of Oly lifts before, but once I read that a lightbulb went on for me.



Yeah, i can see that too now actually.

I use Will Brink's grip:

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/training/93236-alternative-traditional-front-squats.html

I find it's way more comfortable/stable than the other two grips. The OLY style elbows out one hurts my wrists, and i find the bar slips out too often with cross grip.

EDIT: Scroll right to the bottom of the thread for the vid, the one in the original post doesnt work!


----------



## Scarface30 (Aug 20, 2009)

this new training, is that the style Built had mentioned in that one thread in the training forum? look interesting!

workouts are looking great man keep it up!

I said it in my journal and I'll say it here, excellent pic!

how's it going anyway? when does your school start?


----------



## Double D (Aug 21, 2009)

I love front squats, but my wrist flexibility SUX!!!!!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Pylon is right in his description of Sumo stance, my feet are basically an inch away from the plates on an OLY bar.
> 
> And yeah, gtbmed, i love sumo stance for all those reasons, haha. My lower back is a problem area from a previous injury, so i don't want to risk it with a traditional stance. I use deads to primarily hit the hams anyway, so the added recruitment in sumo is a good bonus!
> 
> ...


when u do your sumo, do you run the bar up the shins like regular deads or do you get spared leaving DNA on the bar?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

Scarface30 said:


> this new training, is that the style Built had mentioned in that one thread in the training forum? look interesting!
> 
> workouts are looking great man keep it up!
> 
> ...



Thanks dude  maybe gonna be transitioning into a new but similar program soon.

School starts mid-september i think. Kinda half and half about whether i want to go back, lol. Gonna be okay i guess! How about you?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

Malley said:


> I love front squats, but my wrist flexibility SUX!!!!!!!!



Try Will's grip, posted a link above! Its really good, because my wrist flexibility is also terrible, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> when u do your sumo, do you run the bar up the shins like regular deads or do you get spared leaving DNA on the bar?



Lol, no, i have to disinfect the bar after every deadlifting session normally - BUT i have bought some soccer shin pads and they work a treat, actually. You look like a tool, but im happy not to be in pain so it doesnt matter, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 23, 2009)

*Deadlifts* - 5x5 @ 120kg / 264lbs BB

*Barbell Flat Bench:*
5 x 95kg / 209lbs
5 x 90kg / 198lbs
4 x 90kg / 198lbs
4 x 90kg / 198lbs
8 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Single Arm OH Press *- 3x8 (Per Arm) @ 22.5kg / 49.5lbs DB

***

Deadlifts were awesomely heavy, though i may have a slight back pull now, haha. Was good lifting that much weight, and my form was good even to the last set, so im sure its just a little aggravation rather than a pull. Comprehensively stretched the hips and posterior chain before i left. Was there for about 20 minutes stretching.

Really put everything i had into the deads, so my Benching was weak as shit. Dissapointed there. Just didn't feel i had anything left, even on the last set which was pathetically light.

Oh well. Good session anyways! Doubt i'll train tomorrow because of the slight pull, and i have a carpet fitter coming in to replace all the underlays in the flat so i'll probably be busy all day anyways. If i do go in, i'll likely just do a couple sets of RDLs and Hammer Incline, then some CV. Probably in and out in 30 mins.


----------



## Double D (Aug 23, 2009)

That makes sense.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 23, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Lol, no, i have to disinfect the bar after every deadlifting session normally - BUT i have bought some soccer shin pads and they work a treat, actually. You look like a tool, but im happy not to be in pain so it doesnt matter, haha.


how funny is that...I was thinking the other day of getting some sort of shin pad.
I was thinking.....using DB's while hot out side...and when the weather cools off...can wear sweats on leg day and go back to the bar.


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 23, 2009)

Nice deads/bench - I think you're beating me on both 

OOC, why did squats hurt your legs?


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 23, 2009)

Stretching, Deviation, Ambidextrious (masterbatory)...

I look up to you.  (but not while youre doing all that...  wanker)


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how funny is that...I was thinking the other day of getting some sort of shin pad.
> I was thinking.....using DB's while hot out side...and when the weather cools off...can wear sweats on leg day and go back to the bar.



The shin pads really do work, so you've got nothing to worry about if you get some. I wear them with shorts because i cant train in anything longer than knee height, so i do look like and idiot 

But yeah, sounds like a plan! Havent done DB deads in while actually.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Nice deads/bench - I think you're beating me on both
> 
> OOC, why did squats hurt your legs?



Thanks man  I've gotta try harder with bench, like i said in that training thread i really hate barbell bench, lol!

When did squats hurt my legs? :-S


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

The Monkey Man said:


> Stretching, Deviation, Ambidextrious (masterbatory)...
> 
> I look up to you.  (but not while youre doing all that...  wanker)



Hey, i should think 12 times a day is something worth looking up to!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Hey, i should think 12 times a day is something worth looking up to!



ON +++> ON


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  I've gotta try harder with bench, like i said in that training thread i really hate barbell bench, lol!
> 
> When did squats hurt my legs? :-S



Here you go.



			
				Gazhole said:
			
		

> Fuck my legs hurt during squats. Was horrible, haha - screaming my head off because it hurt not because the lift was difficult. The weight was easy as shit despite the pain, so definitely putting the weight up next time.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, i must have blocked that out 

It was because i did 5x5 @ 220lbs and Front Squats the day before, then came back to do it again the next day - the DOMS was intense that morning, and powering through more squats with any sort of depth was a nightmare.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 24, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Double D (Aug 24, 2009)

Dude somethings come easier for some and harder for others. I am one that bench comes easy, but deads are hard for me!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

*SQUATS (BB):*

10 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 105kg / 231lbs
1 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs - PR

*
PULLUPS:*

3 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
3 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs
3 x BW + 35kg / 77lbs


*FRONT SQUATS (BB):*

3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 85kg / 187lbs

*
BENCH ROWS (DB):*

3 x 40kg / 88lbs
3 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
3 x 45kg / 99lbs

***

Pretty good session. Haven't done a total heavy session for a little while. Was very draining, but just trying to get a handle on what i can achieve. I won't be building up the weights every set each time i do this workout, i'll be performing straight sets at a single weight - now i know what weights i'll be able to manage, haha.

Squats were great. The last 2 singles im not convinced my depth was as good as it could have been - i was concentrating on the weight and my form, so wasn't paying much attention to depth. The guy spotting me said it was good, parallel. Next time will make a special effort to get just below parallel like all the other sets.

Pullups and rows were great. Front squats were brutal on my back. Good session!

Bodyweight was 173lbs today.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 27, 2009)

Congrats on that PR!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 27, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on that PR!



Thanks man, it felt pretty good! I am beat now, wish i didn't have to work tonight, lol.

I always end up going to gym before a shift and im dead on my feet!


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 27, 2009)

Moving up in the squatting world!    Front squatting more than BW is awesome too.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Moving up in the squatting world!    Front squatting more than BW is awesome too.



Thanks man  im really happy that the effort im putting in this summer is paying off, especially with squats since i've always been so bad at them, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

*Hang Cleans:
*2 x 50kg / 110lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs


*Jump Squats:
*3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs
3 x BW + 10kg / 22lbs


*Circuit (As many repeats as possible in 10:00):
*15 x 12kg / 26lbs Kettlebell Swings
12 x Pushups
10 x Leg Raises
6 x Burpees
4 x 40kg / 88lbs Punching Bag Slams

*TOTAL = x4
*

***

Toughie. Was happy with the cleans, though 80kg is a tad too heavy to get good explosiveness going. Will only go as high as 70kg next time. Jump squats were good, got some good height on them. The circuits really killed me, my clothes were soaked, haha - proof i really need to work on my conditioning.

All in all a fun and challenging session. Was in and out of the gym in 45 minutes aswell, and that includes the time for warmup/stretching 

No wonder i was sweating so much, haha.


----------



## Pylon (Aug 28, 2009)

Sick.    

I've yet to get the feel for cleans.  But I like working on them.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Sick.
> 
> I've yet to get the feel for cleans.  But I like working on them.



I can't get into proper cleans at all, just don't seem to have the technique right and theres no way im risking injury, lol.

Hang cleans are great fun, though


----------



## Double D (Aug 28, 2009)

I really like the punching bag slams!


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 28, 2009)

Malley said:


> I really like the punching bag slams!



I had to put them in there. Been trying to work them into a program for ages, haha!

90lbs aint heavy, but at the end of a circuit when you're sweating buckets that punching bag does not want to leave the ground


----------



## danzik17 (Aug 28, 2009)

Holy dogshit, BW + 77lbs on pullups


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2009)

*Dumbell Bench:
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs DBs
5 x 30kg / 66lbs DBs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs DBs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs DBs

*Romanian Deadlifts:
*5 x 85kg / 187lbs BB
5 x 85kg / 187lbs BB
5 x 85kg / 187lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB
5 x 95kg / 209lbs BB

*Workout Cards Circuit:
*x 21 Cards in 10:36.

***

Fuck. That hurt a lot. Absolutely knackered. Could barely do a pushup after all that benching. Ten sets on dumbells was harsh. Put a lot of effort near the end into slowing the negatives a little, and im stoked because a few months ago i was barely managing 3 reps with the 40kg Dumbells  - in regular sets i think i could get 8 reps.

Deads were nice and deep. This 10x5 stuff is very deceptive, feels too easy at the start, but when you're coming to the 9th and 10th sets you are just numb.

The workout cards are an invention of mine so i can train when i dont have much time, or find myself without equipment. Its basically 120 index cards with BW/core exercises written on them and a rep value. Multiple ways you can use them - 

Try get the most cards possible in a time limit.
Try to do a certain number of cards in the fastest possible time.
Randomize your regular circuits by doing the same 5/10 cards over and over.

The only cost was a half hour, and few pounds for the index cards and a pen, and i've gotten a shit tonne of use out of them. Absolutely slayed me at the end there.


----------



## Triple Threat (Aug 31, 2009)

What kinds of exercises do you have on the cards?  I'm not asking for all 120.    Just a sample would be fine.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 31, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> What kinds of exercises do you have on the cards?  I'm not asking for all 120.    Just a sample would be fine.



Lol 

Things like Pullups, Pushups, Squats, Lunges, Plyometric versions of those exercises, crunches and variations, planks etc. Stuff that needs next to no equipment. Make a card for each exercise at a different number of reps.

I've also thrown in cards with rest intervals on them, and "double reps on next card".

I've had to finish on 200 jumping jacks because of those fucking doublers


----------



## yeksetm (Sep 1, 2009)

Hey

Just spent the last hour reading your journal, nice improvements on the lifts.  Quick question, is your Texas Full Body to much work whilst cutting?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 2, 2009)

yeksetm said:


> Hey
> 
> Just spent the last hour reading your journal, nice improvements on the lifts.  Quick question, is your Texas Full Body to much work whilst cutting?



Hey man, thanks for stopping in!

Texas is a pretty tough program, but if you're on a cut theres nothing to say you HAVE to get PRs on the heavy day. The things it has going for it in terms of a cut is the fullbody split, pretty low volume/high intensity as a whole, and that recovery day is great to put some circuits/sprints on so you don't have to fit in too much low intensity CV along the way.

If your goals aren't strength-related right now (which is what texas is designed for) then complete the program as few PRs as you want, even none at all. Should be fine!


----------



## Double D (Sep 2, 2009)

I couldnt imagine doing 10 sets of deads......I cant stand doing deads anyways!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

Malley said:


> I couldnt imagine doing 10 sets of deads......I cant stand doing deads anyways!



I love deadlifts, for some reason even since my first ever workout i've loved them. I could do them 4x a week, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

Bodyweight thismorning was 79kg / 173.8lbs

*Deadlifts:*
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs
1 x 130kg / 286lbs
1 x 132.5kg / 291.5lbs
1 x 135kg / 297lbs
1 x 137.5kg / 302.5lbs
1 x 140kg / 308lbs - *PR*


*Military Press:*
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs

***

Quick one today as i had to leave and visit family this weekend. Managed to get in a strong Deadlift PR, and some heavy military presses though so im pretty happy!

Form was a little sloppy on 135kg, but the last two reps were absolutely perfect and because of that the weight just floated off the floor. Only really felt how heavy it was when i put it down, haha. Finally deadlifting 6 plates  getting closer to a 2x BW lift, which is my moderate term goal right now.

Military press was good. I tried to do 75kg (165lbs) but i just couldn't get the thing started so rested a minute and did the last set at 70kg again which was tough as hell after failing - last rep was sloooow.

Short session, but great session. If id had the time i wouldve been benching and rack pulling but ill make up for it with some more speed work either tomorrow or saturday.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 3, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> *Deadlifts:*
> 1 x 140kg / 308lbs - *PR*
> 
> Form was a little sloppy on 135kg, but the last two reps were absolutely perfect and because of that the weight just floated off the floor.



Those helium filled plates really work!  



  Good going on the PR.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 3, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Those helium filled plates really work!
> 
> 
> 
> Good going on the PR.






Yeah, there were actually six DINNER plates 

Thanks dude! Im really quite tired thisevening because of Deads, lol.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 6, 2009)

*Push Press:*
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 60kg / 154lbs
2 x 60kg / 154lbs

*Double Clap Pushups:* 6x3 @ BW

*Kettlebell Overswings:* 6x3 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs KB

*One Armed Barbell Curls:* 1x18 @ 12.5kg / 27.5lbs BB

*Tricep Pushdowns:* 1x8 @ 35kg / 77lbs

*Lateral Raises:* 1x12 @ x2 12.5kg / 27.5lbs DBs

*California Press:* 1x10 @ x2 10kg / 22lbs DBs

*Reverse Flys:* 1x20 @ x2 10kg / 22lbs DBs

*CV:* Bike (10:00)

***

Not bad. Only really getting the hang of push press so weight isn't much different from regular overhead press atm. Everything else was cool. Just fancied a bit of quick pissy isolation at the end there.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 8, 2009)

*Squats*:
10x5 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB

*Dumbell Rows*:
10x5 @ 35kg / 77lbs DB

*Leg Extensions*:
2x8 @ 30kg / 66lbs

*Straight Arm Pulldowns*:
2x8 @ 40kg / 88lbs

***

The numbness in my quads is unbelievable. I love this GVT style of hypertrophy training. Only the last three sets are any sort of a challenge, but you leave the gym and your legs are like jelly just because you've done so many damned sets, haha.

Was a good workout. Rows were also strong, and the 2x8 stuff was a nice finisher. Got a great pump from the straight arm pulldowns, too, which was a nice bonus.

Going for another Squat PR on thursday.


----------



## Marat (Sep 8, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Going for another Squat PR on thursday.



Good luck with that PR


----------



## Double D (Sep 8, 2009)

Dude Gross, 10X5! You animal!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 9, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> *Push Press:*
> 2 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 2 x 60kg / 132lbs
> 2 x 70kg / 154lbs
> ...



So how come sometimes 60 kg is 132 lb and sometimes it's 154 lbs?


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 9, 2009)

When im too lazy to type it out properly, and rely on copy/paste .

Damn you have good eyes.

Also, thanks for the encouragement, dudes


----------



## Double D (Sep 9, 2009)

Your welcome Bromo!


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2009)

*Squats (BB):*
10 x 60kg / 132lbs
6 x 80kg / 176lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
1 x 110kg / 242lbs
1 x 115kg / 253lbs
1 x 120kg / 264lbs
1 x 122.5kg / 269.5lbs
1 x 125kg / 275lbs - *PR*

*Pullups:*
3 x 3 @ BW + 35kg / 77lbs

*Front Squats (BB):*
3 x 3 @ 85kg / 187lbs

*DB Rows:*
3 x 3 (Per Arm) @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

***

Jesus H Christ my legs hurt now. Had serious DOMS yesterday and thismorning from the 10x5 spree i went on the other day, so i was dubious whether i'd be able to squat at all today. Said fuck it and went anyway, and it was serious serious pain, haha. Managed to keep my form perfect, and the depth was even better than the last heavy squat day. Very happy with new PR!

Rest of the session was solid. Pleased with weights im throwing around right now.

Supposed to do jump squats and cleans tomorrow, but i may just stick with the cleans because my quads are really fried. Will do CV of some description also, and maybe some core work to make up for it.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 10, 2009)

275lbs eh?

I'm calling 300lbs within the next 8 weeks.  You best not let me down now or I'm not letting you on the farm "unsupervised" anymore.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> 275lbs eh?
> 
> I'm calling 300lbs within the next 8 weeks.  You best not let me down now or I'm not letting you on the farm "unsupervised" anymore.





Thats something worth fighting for, lol! I'll try my best


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

*Power Cleans:*
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs
2 x 80kg / 176lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Circuits (x4 in 10:00):*
5 x 40kg (88lbs) Punching Bag Deadlift/Squat/Slam Complex
5 x 30kg (66lbs) Bear Exercise
5 x Pushup/Burpee/Pullup Complex

***

Short sharp and to the point today. Did proper cleans instead of hang cleans and will be sticking with them because the movement just feels better, and less stressful on the elbows which is a major thing with my joints, haha. Got some good speed even at 80kg which i had trouble with last time.

The circuits however were possibly the most difficult cardio thing i have ever done. Each step in the circuit was a complex of some sort, so i basically did 220 reps overall. Holy fuck was i dying on that last one, throat hurt from breathing so hard, heart was thunderous, and the sweat was pooling at my feet .

All in all a pretty good session. Think i've earned the weekend off after performance this week.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

Also did a bit of research in my journal, since it's around about now that i joined my current gym when i moved to Cardiff for university two years ago, when i was just getting over my back injury rehab and back to lifting weights rather than my bodyweight.

Ironically enough, my bodyweight wasn't too far off then (163lbs) as it is now (173lbs) except back then i was fat, out of shape, and according to the following numbers weak as shit.

Enjoy!

***

*2007 - 10 RM's* 

Deadlifts = 60kg / 132lbs

Squats = 25kg / 55lbs

Bench = 50kg / 110lbs

Military Press = 30kg / 66lbs

DB Rows = 22.5kg / 49.5lbs


*2009 - 10 RM's*

Deadlifts = 105kg / 231lbs

Squats = 105kg / 209lbs

Bench = 80kg / 176lbs

Military Press = 55kg / 121lbs

DB Rows = 35kg / 77lbs

***

I love training journals. This is hilarious. No wonder people at my gym have been acting surprised as hell at my recent strength/size increases. I've always known i can lift heavy cos i did before injury, but they've only ever seen me lifting light shit. With the added bonus that i wasn't lifting QUITE this heavy even before injury when i weighed 200lbs.

Everybody wins!

History is fun


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 11, 2009)

*Squats = 95kg / 209lbs

I hate converting.


----------



## Double D (Sep 12, 2009)

I love you for converting!!!! Complexes looking good buddy.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks Malley 

Been busy enrolling in University for this year again, got a Bench PR at 110kg / 242lbs the other day, then took a few days off.

That lift brings my theoretical total up to 825lbs @ 173lbs BW. Not too shabby, but the goal is to get that 1000lbs. Would need to add 60lbs to each lift, but i think it may be do-able in a year or two?

Also went with a buddy of mine to test his bench 1rm. He maxed out at 70kg / 154lbs on his own with pins, but with proper technique a la Gaz and a spotter (me again) he managed to add over 20lbs to that and got 80kg / 176lbs.

Will be up at 6:30 tomorrow to get a hypertrophy session on this new program before my first lecture. Wish me luck


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

*Zercher Squats*:
10x5 @ 65kg / 143lbs BB

*DB Rows:
*10x5 @ 35kg / 77lbs DB

*Shrugs*:
1x12 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB
1x6 @ 105kg / 231lbs BB

*Curls*:
1x12 @ 30kg / 66lbs BB
1x6 @ 45kg / 99lbs BB

*Crunches:*
2x60


Was good, even at the ungodly hour of 8am. Zerchers were far too light, though the crooks of my elbows beg to differ . 

Think i've trapped a nerve in my neck/trap during Shrugs though. Hopefully i can work that out before next session. Will use DBs next time for Shrugs i think.


----------



## danzik17 (Sep 21, 2009)

You should do your curls in the squat rack next time.  I hear it adds 25lbs to your lifts easy.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 21, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> You should do your curls in the squat rack next time.  I hear it adds 25lbs to your lifts easy.



This increase is likely because of  the added momentum of being thrown out of the gym .


----------



## DangerousK (Sep 22, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> This increase is likely because of  the added momentum of being thrown out of the gym .


Hahaha!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 22, 2009)

I just read the post comparing your current lifts with those of 2 yrs ago.  That's a hefty increase.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

Squats in particular were pathetic after that injury. Rehabbing and working back up to a decent level has taken way too much time, lol


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 23, 2009)

*Clean + Jerk:*
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 70kg / 154lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs
2 x 60kg / 132lbs

*One Arm DB Snatches:*
2 x 15kg / 33lbs
2 x 15kg / 33lbs
2 x 17.5kg / 38.5lbs
2 x 20kg / 44lbs
2 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs
2 x 22.5kg / 49.5lbs

*Farmer's Walks:*
20mtrs x 40kg / 88lbs DBs
15mtrs x 50kg / 110lbs DBs
25mtrs x 50kg / 110lbs DBs
30mtrs x 40kg / 88lbs DBs

*Pinch Holds:*
30sec x 40kg / 88lbs (2x20kg / 44lbs Plates)
30sec x 45kg / 99lbs (1x20kg / 44lbs + 1x25kg / 55lbs Plates)
30sec x 50kg / 110lbs (2x25kg / 55lbs Plates)
45sec x 30kg / 66lbs (2x15kg / 33lbs Plates)

***

Good session today, if a little strange. Sweated a hell of a lot for some reason. Cleans were okay, but didnt go too heavy because i don't think my technique is quite as good as it could be. Snatches were good, and Farmer's Walks were absolutely brutal.


----------



## Double D (Sep 23, 2009)

Nice Farmer Walks! I just did those today! I love em!


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 23, 2009)

Your forearms should be screaming right about now.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2009)

Thanks guys, my hands were absolutely killing after all that! I'm gonna really kick out the grip training this program.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2009)

*Bench Press:*
1 x 10 @ 40kg / 88lbs
3 x 3 @ 100kg / 220lbs

*Sumo Deadlifts:*
1 x 3 @ 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 3 @ 130kg / 286lbs

*One Armed Deadlifts:*
1 x Fail @ 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 3 @ 80kg / 176lbs

*Military Press:*
1 x Fail @ 70kg / 154lbs
1 x 3 @ 60kg / 132lbs
1 x 3 @ 65kg / 143lbs
1 x 3 @ 70kg / 154lbs

*Circuits (x3):*
0:30 - Grappler Level 1
0:30 - Kettlebell Swings (12kg / 26.4lbs)
0:30 - Jump Squats (BW)
1:30 - Rest

***

Good session, though the gym was way too busy. Had to wait 20 minutes for a rack to do those heavy military presses in because the racks were so heavy trafficked. Thankfully by people doing squats, rack pulls, and stuff so i wasn't too angry. Totally lost my rhythm though.

Session was good stuff though, bench was strong if a little off because i have a slight head cold. Deads were fine, One armed deads i attempted 220lbs with one arm and got it halfway before i failed, so i was pleased and dissapointed with that. Military press was fine after i warmed back up to my heavy weight.

Circuits nearly destroyed my lungs after all that heavy lifting, haha.


----------



## yellowmoomba (Sep 26, 2009)

What's the setup for the one armed deadlift ?

Nice gains BTW .


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 26, 2009)

yellowmoomba said:


> What's the setup for the one armed deadlift ?
> 
> Nice gains BTW .



Thanks man 

The one i prefer for one arm deads is to straddle the bar so its between your legs with the plates in front and behind you. Get down into a regular deadlift stance, grip the bar with your index finger in line with the edge of the knurling in the middle.

You can brace against your thigh with the other hand, then just pull like a normal deadlift. The hardest part is getting your grip position right so the bar balances. I usually keep my shoulder pretty tight just in case, and pull from the floor slowly so as not to jerk that joint too much.

Its a pretty fun movement. You can do it with the bar in front of you like a normal deadlift, but i find it hurts my shoulder too much - the straddle setup feels great though. If grip is tricky, you could use hook grip (thumb under fingers) but it hurts like a bitch.

I like using it as an accessory to deadlifts, because you naturally use lighter loads, but the movement is basically the same and still challenging. It also obviously adds another element by training your grip and balance.


----------



## Double D (Sep 29, 2009)

Dude 154lbs on military press is pretty solid indeed!


----------



## Gazhole (Oct 12, 2009)

*Bench Press:*
5x5 @ 90kg / 198lbs BB

*Military Press:*
5x5 @ 60kg / 132lbs BB

*Incline Hammer Strength Press:*
5x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs

*Underhand Grip Pushdowns:*
1x20 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs
1x10 @ 26kg / 57.2lbs

***

Thanks to everybody who posted in my Training thread about coming up with a new program. Got some really good ideas from it, but for this program i decided to just keep it fast and loose.

My reasoning being that i don't want to plan out a complicated progression plan because i'll likely be skipping sessions or training in peak busy times.

I decided to just do 3 compounds and 1 isolation a session, on one of the "quadrants" of the body (upper/lower and push/pull) every session. Basically a typical 4 day upper/lower split 3 days a week.

I'll pick a rep range out of my ass for that day. 5x5, 3x3, 3-4x10, 2x20, 4x6-8 are all viable choices. Just gonna go with it. Will choose my exercises for each session based on equipment availability.

So this first session then....went pretty well. Anterior delts took an absolute pounding, and the last rep on the last two military press sets took about 7 seconds to get up but i managed them.

Brutal stuff, and got it all done in under 90 minutes, and this is the highest volume ill be doing really. 5x5 takes ages.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 4, 2009)

Havent been around for a while, have moved house recently, got more shifts at work, and uni assignments are really kicking off.

Still been training as much as possible though, and here are some highlights:

***

40kg / 88lbs + BW Pullups  x 3 reps

150kg / 330lbs Rack Pulls x 5 reps

135kg / 297lbs Sumo Deadlifts x 3 reps

50kg / 110lbs Dumbell Bench Press x 4 reps

***

Also have seen great improvements in my squat depth recently after squatting down onto a bench. Had to lower the weight a lot, but im going practically ATG on front squats with my bodyweight for reps now.

So yeah, things are going alright. How are you guys?


----------



## Double D (Nov 4, 2009)

Things are good here. I havent seen you in a while, I was wondering the other day where you went.....


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 8, 2009)

Nice, you're back to Double D again 

Just been insanely busy lately, have have only just got the net sorted at my new place (3 engineers and 8 phonecalls later )

Hows training going?


----------



## Pylon (Nov 9, 2009)




----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Pylon said:


>



Yo dude! Hows it going


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Once again i change program 

Did a HIT workout today since i think im gonna start that sorta training.

***

Rep Cadence: 4/1/4/1
All sets taken to positive failure.
B sets taken to static and negative failure aswell.

1a) Straight Arm Lat Pulldowns: 1x6 @ 28kg / 61.6lbs
1b) Pullups: 1x4 @ BW + 20kg / 44lbs

2a) Shrugs: 1x5 @ 40kg / 88lbs DBs
2b) Hammer Strength Seated Row: 1x5 @ 80kg / 176lbs

3b) Cable Curls: 1x7 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

CV: 10:00 Stationary Bike @ Lv8 - 100rpm, ~160hr

***

Gonna really have to get back into the HIT mindset because i think i pussied out a little, haha. Still, we only have this point to build on! Wasn't a bad workout. Weights part took about 12 minutes, cardio was 10 minutes, warmup and stretching came to about 15 minutes in total. Fucking brutal.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work, Gaz.  Three kinds of failure sounds brutal!


----------



## Double D (Nov 11, 2009)

Definitly sounds brutal!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 11, 2009)

Sounds like ice cream.

Three kinds of failure with a cherry on top. And by cherry, i mean AGONY.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 12, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Once again i change program



Did the 5x5 get to you?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 16, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Did the 5x5 get to you?


 
Im just useless at sticking to any plan lately. As of today, my short term goal is to stick with a single program for at least a month. Have totally lost consistency.


----------



## Pylon (Nov 16, 2009)

But you're consistently inconsistent.  That should count for something...


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Pylon said:


> But you're consistently inconsistent. That should count for something...


 
 this is true. Surely it must be SHOCKING my muscles for ULTIMATE GROWTH!?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 17, 2009)

Squats (Touch to bench):
3 x 100kg / 220lbs
3 x 105kg / 231lbs
3 x 110kg / 242lbs

Front Squats (ATG):
3 x 70kg / 154lbs
3 x 75kg / 165lbs
3 x 80kg / 176lbs

Jefferson Squats:
3 x 90kg / 198lbs
3 x 95kg / 209lbs
3 x 100kg / 220lbs

Planks:
2 x 60sec

Woodchoppers (Per Side):
2 x 20 @ 13kg / 28.6lbs

***

Did this yesterday morning before lectures (8am is too early for squats) and i am seriously DOMSed up today, lol. Was a good workout.

Wanted to do tiered sets for this first session because i've started to squat down to a bench/ATG to get more depth, with the side effect of my weights going down by about 15lbs or something. Feeling better for it though, much more confident about my lifts with a decent squat depth.

This was strength day, wednesday will be hypertrophy day, and friday will be work capacity day.

*To all mods/supermods/prince:* if i don't stick to this program without good reason for slacking, GIVE ME AN INFRACTION. Seriously!


----------



## Pylon (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a good motivator I read about.  Each time you fail to workout on your schedule, you pay a fine.  First time is a buck, then two, then three, etc.  At the end of the month, you donate all the cash to a cause you really dislike.  For instance if you are a conservative, send it to the DNC.  If you are a liberal, buy Sarah Palin's book.  Or whatever.  But just knowing that someone you loathe will directly benefit from your slacking may help keep you in line.


----------



## DangerousK (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice gains, man! Awesome work! 

By the way, I tried doing those one armed deadlifts today just for fun. Even with a light weight, they're impossible for me to do. Hahaha. I can't keep the bar balanced to save my life!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2009)

DangerousK said:


> Nice gains, man! Awesome work!
> 
> By the way, I tried doing those one armed deadlifts today just for fun. Even with a light weight, they're impossible for me to do. Hahaha. I can't keep the bar balanced to save my life!



Thanks man!

Are you doing the deads straddled or regular out in front of you? if you have trouble with one, try the other. I find doing them with the bar in a regular deadlift position really difficult, but straddling the bar works really well. I know a few guys who found the opposite, too.

Good on you for trying them though


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 18, 2009)

Pylon said:


> Here's a good motivator I read about.  Each time you fail to workout on your schedule, you pay a fine.  First time is a buck, then two, then three, etc.  At the end of the month, you donate all the cash to a cause you really dislike.  For instance if you are a conservative, send it to the DNC.  If you are a liberal, buy Sarah Palin's book.  Or whatever.  But just knowing that someone you loathe will directly benefit from your slacking may help keep you in line.



This is an awesome idea. Just gotta think of something i hate, lol!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 18, 2009)

Good lookin workouts Gaz!!! I hear ya about sticking to a program, I start something, then ALWAYS find a flaw, or "Think" I know a better way, LoL!!! As long as we do somethin, it's better than not...........RIGHT???


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Good lookin workouts Gaz!!! I hear ya about sticking to a program, I start something, then ALWAYS find a flaw, or "Think" I know a better way, LoL!!! As long as we do somethin, it's better than not...........RIGHT???



Haha, definitely! And we know that, but still do this all the time . Theres just so many different programs to do, and so little time!

Thanks for the encouragement, dude 

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 19, 2009)

Bench Press (Rest Paused 15sec):
3+3+3 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs DBs
3+3+3 @ 42.5kg / 93.5lbs DBs
3+3+2 @ 40kg / 88lbs DBs
3+3+2 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs DBs

Military Press (Rest Paused 15sec):
3+3+2 @ 60kg / 132lbs BB
3+3+3 @ 50kg / 110lbs BB
3+3+2 @ 50kg / 110lbs BB
3+3+3 @ 40kg / 88lbs BB

Cable Flys (4/1/4/1 Tempo):
x6 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs Per Arm
x4 @ 23kg / 50.6lbs Per Arm

Cable Lateral Raises (4/1/4/1 Tempo):
x4 @ 6kg / 13.2lbs Per Arm
x3 @ 6kg / 13.2lbs Per Arm

Tricep Pushdowns (4/1/4/1 Tempo):
x8 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs
x4 @ 18kg / 39.6lbs

***

Yeah this was without a doubt the most difficult fucking workout of my life. Was in and out in 90 minutes, but still got a hell of a lot of volume in there, at least by my standards anyways. The workout was absolutely brutal. Even though i know i can get a lot more reps with the weights i used, even the heavier weights, planning out rest pauses made it really tough because the muscles were relaxing and having to start all over again. Ended up tanking out, failing, and lowering the weight a lot but that was the point of this session. Hypertrophy rules!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 20, 2009)

Holy cow, 90 minutes??? That would destroy me my Friend!!! Good lookin workout though, and I also like doing the rest/pauses, or set "extenders" as I like to call 'em LoL!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Holy cow, 90 minutes??? That would destroy me my Friend!!! Good lookin workout though, and I also like doing the rest/pauses, or set "extenders" as I like to call 'em LoL!!!



I call them "moodkillers" haha, they always destroy my resolve to continue, lol!

Thanks dude!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 22, 2009)

Romanian Deadlifts @ 80kg / 176lbs (7:30)
= 67 Reps

Pullups @ BW (7:30)
= 60 Reps

***

Friday was density day, so i had a set time of seven and a half minutes for each exercise and i just had to get as many reps as i could in that time. Back was highly pumped and i was highly sore the next day, haha


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2009)

Pullups:
3x3 @ BW + 40kg / 88lbs

DB Rows (Per Arm):
3x3 @ 45kg / 99lbs DB

Unilateral Hammer Strength Row (Per Arm):
3x3 @ 65kg / 143lbs

DB Shrugs:
1x30 @ 40kg / 88lbs DBs 

CV:
Stationary Bike 10:00 @ Lv9

***

My abs are raped from those pullups. Couldn't sit up during my cooldown . Good effort today though, everything is up a few kg.


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 24, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Pullups:
> 3x3 @ BW + 40kg / 88lbs
> 
> My abs are raped from those pullups.



I don't think I've ever felt it in the abs when I've done pullups.  Of course, I'm using much less weight than you are.

Anyway, that's some awesome pulling.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 24, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I don't think I've ever felt it in the abs when I've done pullups.  Of course, I'm using much less weight than you are.
> 
> Anyway, that's some awesome pulling.



I've never had it so bad as today, but i've only done 40kg once before, haha.

Thanks man  was a fun short session! I have total leg destruction on thursday.


----------



## Double D (Nov 25, 2009)

Damn 3 pullups with 88lbs! Thats huge.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 26, 2009)

Double D said:


> Damn 3 pullups with 88lbs! Thats huge.



Thanks dude! Half my bodyweight


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 26, 2009)

*Squats (Rest paused 15sec):*
4x3+3+3 @ 100kg / 220lbs

*Front Squats (Rest paused 15sec):*
2x3+3+3 @ 60kg / 132lbs
2x3+3+3 @ 65kg / 143lbs

*Leg Press (4/1/4/1 Tempo):*
1x7 @ 150kg / 330lbs
1x5 @ 150kg / 330lbs

*Leg Extensions (4/1/4/1 Tempo):*
1x7 @ 20kg / 44lbs
1x6 @ 20kg / 44lbs

***

Damn tough workout, can barely walk. Think i can go heavier on both squats and front squats though.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 26, 2009)

Wassp, Gaz! Def...NICE pull ups!


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> Wassp, Gaz! Def...NICE pull ups!



Thanks man  i love pullups!

How you doing?


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 27, 2009)

Legs are DOMSing like hell today. Was supposed to be doing some Tire Flips and Deads today but i think i'll have to do something else.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 28, 2009)

*Dips @ BW (7:30):*
x88 Reps

*Standing BB Curls:*
3x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs BB

*Cable Curls (4/1/4/1 Tempo):*
1x7 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
1x6 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

*Close Grip Pullups:*
1x9 @ BW

*Wood Choppers:*
2x20 (Per Side) @ 13kg / 28.6lbs

***

Not a bad session at all. Was happy with the Dips, and for some reason i was in the mood for some gun work. Was supposed to be doing tire flips but the weather was shite and my legs were killing me anyways, haha.


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 28, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  i love pullups!
> 
> How you doing?


am good. Still working on pulling my fat-ass up for sets of 10 bfore I can go back to addng weight.
I'm looking forward to tire flipping in the spring.


----------



## Double D (Nov 30, 2009)

Dude why are you doing 88 reps?!?!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2009)

Double D said:


> Dude why are you doing 88 reps?!?!



That was the most i could do in the allotted time .

Just want some light work in there. It kills you at the time but doesn't really fatigue you as much as a heavy session.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> am good. Still working on pulling my fat-ass up for sets of 10 bfore I can go back to addng weight.
> I'm looking forward to tire flipping in the spring.



yeah the weather sucks right now. Every time i want to get out there it starts to rain


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 1, 2009)

*Regular Deadlifts:*
4x3 @ 130kg / 286lbs
1x6 @ 100kg / 220lbs
1x10 @ 100kg / 220lbs

*One Armed Deadlifts (Per Side):*
1x4 @ 60kg / 132lbs
1x4 @ 70kg / 154lbs
1x4 @ 75kg / 165lbs

*Shrugs:*
1x25 @ 40kg / 88lbs DBs 
1x15 @ 50kg / 110lbs DBs

*Planks:*
2x60sec

***

Woot! I can finally do regular deadlifts. With some coaching from Dave (Gym owner/boss/training legend), got my form sorted and now i dont need to do sumo (or use shinpads) again!


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 1, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> I can finally do regular deadlifts. With some coaching from Dave (Gym owner/boss/training legend), got my form sorted and now i dont need to do sumo (or use shinpads) again!



I expect to see you pulling 3 plates soon.


----------



## katt (Dec 1, 2009)




----------



## danzik17 (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you ever tried Bouldering for grip training Gaz?

I just went tonight.  I usually climb, but I decided to boulder most of the night.

My grip hurt for hours afterward.  My upper back/traps are SO tired right now.  I actually ripped (slid) a nice chunk of skin off of one of my fingers from using my grip so much (I have poor technique right now because I'm so new at it, very inefficient movement)

Sounds right up your alley.


----------



## katt (Dec 3, 2009)

Hey Gazzy... Whats' up?  Glad I'm baaaaack??? ha ha ha ha


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

katt said:


> Hey Gazzy... Whats' up?  Glad I'm baaaaack??? ha ha ha ha



Yooooo! Always glad to see you 

Hows things?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Have you ever tried Bouldering for grip training Gaz?
> 
> I just went tonight.  I usually climb, but I decided to boulder most of the night.
> 
> ...



A friend of mine has started climbing recently and despite my crazy fear of heights it's something i've always wanted to do, it looks awesome! Have been looking at introductory courses at my local climbing/bouldering centre.

I really like the look of it! Will definitely have to get into it as soon as i get my work out of the way


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> I expect to see you pulling 3 plates soon.



So it was written, and so it SHALL BE!!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 4, 2009)

*1) Pullups:*
2x10 @ BW +20kg / 44lbs
2x10 @ BW +15kg / 33lbs

*2) DB Rows (Per Arm):*
1x10 @ 37.5kg / 82.5lbs DB
3x10 @ 35kg / 77lbs DB

*3) Straight Arm Pulldowns:*
1x10 @ 31kg / 68.2lbs
1x13 @ 31kg / 68.2lbs

*4a) Hammer Strength Rows*
3x10 @ 80kg / 176lbs

//SUPERSET//

*4b) Reverse Shrugs:*
3x10 @ 80kg / 176lbs

*5) Cable Curls:*
1x20 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs
1x10 @ 16kg / 35.2lbs

***

Tough back workout today.

The reason for me dropping weights left right and centre was that i did this workout immediately after i did the following:


a) an epic game of tag in which one of my mates lost his shit and ran straight into a wall.

b) a 15 minute circuits session including 50mtr sprints.

c) a 20 minutes aerobic dance class.


Yeah. Health Related Exercise module is nuts. Wasn't too tough, but totally depleted me of glucose . Cannon balled 2 bottles of powerade and went at the weights. Still managed good performance.


----------



## Double D (Dec 4, 2009)

So whatcha weighing right now?


----------



## katt (Dec 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Yooooo! Always glad to see you
> 
> Hows things?




Things are gude....  getting over the initial soreness, but it feels really great!


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 4, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> A friend of mine has started climbing recently and despite my crazy fear of heights it's something i've always wanted to do, it looks awesome! Have been looking at introductory courses at my local climbing/bouldering centre.
> 
> I really like the look of it! Will definitely have to get into it as soon as i get my work out of the way



Bouldering is only 5-10 feet off of the ground.  It's not too bad at all.  My back is still pretty damn tired from it, but yesterday it was just crazy tired/sore.


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 4, 2009)

Tuff workout, and after all of that, my hats definatly tipped to ya my Friend!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

Double D said:


> So whatcha weighing right now?



Hovering around 180lbs or so i think, the scales in the gym broke so i've been using crappy bathroom ones .


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

katt said:


> Things are gude....  getting over the initial soreness, but it feels really great!



Haha, i hate that soreness! Never stop working out again is the answer!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

danzik17 said:


> Bouldering is only 5-10 feet off of the ground.  It's not too bad at all.  My back is still pretty damn tired from it, but yesterday it was just crazy tired/sore.



Ah right, i wondering what that form of climbing was called. Man, that looks awesome. I can't wait to try it!

How often do you go?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> Tuff workout, and after all of that, my hats definatly tipped to ya my Friend!!!



Thanks dude


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

*Regular Deadlifts (BB):*
x10 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x10 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x10 @ 100kg / 220lbs
x10 @ 110kg / 242lbs
x10 @ 110kg / 242lbs
x6 @ 120kg / 264lbs
x6 @ 120kg / 264lbs
x3 @ 140kg / 308lbs
x3 @ 140kg / 308lbs
x10 @ 100kg / 220lbs

*Seated Military Press (BB):*
x10 @ 20kg / 44lbs
x12 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x8 @ 60kg / 132lbs
x8 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x8 @ 50kg / 110lbs
x10 @ 40kg / 88lbs

***

48 minutes straight on Deadlifts was insane, but awesome. Couldn't do standing military because to be honest my back felt as strong as a toothpick afterwards, but we got through it and i got 2x3 with my previous 1RM (140/308) so i'm happy .

Doesn't adhere to the program, but i trained with a friend and i think we're going to make this madness a weekly occurance! Hoorah!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 6, 2009)

lookin' good, Gaz- You're at my target weight...maybe 190...but closer to 180.

You leaving 'dna' on the bar when you dead? I think I have a permanent 'racing stripe' on both my shins when I forget to wear long socks....


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> lookin' good, Gaz- You're at my target weight...maybe 190...but closer to 180.
> 
> You leaving 'dna' on the bar when you dead? I think I have a permanent 'racing stripe' on both my shins when I forget to wear long socks....



Thanks man! 

Strangely enough i always used to have that shin problem with deads, but i've changed my technique from wide to close stance, taken a narrower grip, and pushed my shoulders forward a little and it doesn't even touch them at all.

Before i was deadlifting with my shoulders way behind the bar so the start of the movement was basically a hack squat with the bar in the front. If you start with your shoulders in line or in front of the bar, while keeping your back flat/neutral and your head higher than your butt, the bar shouldn't touch you. At least thats what i found when i changed my form!

Give it a go. Its better than using shin pads, haha!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 6, 2009)

SOLID workout my Friend, very, VERY nice Deads!!!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 6, 2009)

Archangel said:


> SOLID workout my Friend, very, VERY nice Deads!!!



Thanks Arch 

I've made an effort the last 6 months to get my deads to a good level. 2x BW Deads have been a goal of mine almost since i started lifting (way back then, haha) so i'm getting closer!

My back is killing me thisevening


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 7, 2009)

how 'bout that....today is dead day....will give it a whirl.
I've a goal of 505lbs.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> today is dead day....will give it a whirl.
> I've a goal of 505lbs.



  That Captain Deadlift guy would be really proud.


----------



## Triple Threat (Dec 7, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> My back is killing me thisevening



Gee, I wonder why?


----------



## MCx2 (Dec 9, 2009)

Wow, still at it and stronger than ever! Lookin good Gaz! How's everything?


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2009)

Burner02 said:


> how 'bout that....today is dead day....will give it a whirl.
> I've a goal of 505lbs.


 
Nice! Where you at now?

Let me know how it goes!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2009)

Triple Threat said:


> Gee, I wonder why?


 
 lol.

Gonna be doing it again on monday, hopefully beating my performance this time!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2009)

ReproMan said:


> Wow, still at it and stronger than ever! Lookin good Gaz! How's everything?


 
Hey dude!

Thanks for the comments 

Things are good, getting on with work and university and all that! How are you doing? Havent seen you around for a while.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 10, 2009)

*DB Bench (40kg / 88lbs DBs):*
x10
x10
x9
x6

*Miltary Press (55kg / 121lbs BB):*
x10
x10
x10
x7

*Incline Bench (60kg / 132lbs BB):
*x10
x8
x7
x6

*Incline Flys (10kg / 22lbs DBs):*
x15
x14
x12

*Slow Shrugs (45kg / 99lbs DBs):*
x10
x10
x10

***

Dayum. Shoulders were absolutely fucked after that. This was a few days ago and anterior delts are still hurting a bit.

Wanna focus on chest work for a while because i think its a weak link. Back, legs, arms, and shoulders are good though.

Probably going again thisafternoon for SQUATS!


----------



## katt (Dec 10, 2009)

woo hoo Squats!!!!    Now you can start walking like a grandpa in a couple days!!!


----------



## King Silverback (Dec 10, 2009)

Thats ALOT of pressing, my shoulder would be DESTROYED!!! Squats too??? I LOVE SQUATS!!!

Best wishes my Friend!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 11, 2009)

Gazhole said:


> Nice! Where you at now?
> 
> Let me know how it goes!


I'm at 405 for 1 rep. A mere....100lbs off.


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 13, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Had two short yet brutal workouts the last few days:

***

Friday:

Squats to full sit on bench (60kg / 132lbs):
6x20

And that was it for that workout! sitting all the way down every rep was tough as hell!

***

Saturday:

Pullups x100 @ BW

Pushups x100 @ BW

Squats x100 @ BW


Did this workout with two other people. Each did as many reps as possible in a set, then went to the back of the queue and kept switching like this until everybody reached 100 reps then went straight on to the next exercise.

Biceps and lats were absolutely destroyed by about rep 70 .


----------



## Double D (Dec 18, 2009)

Your bench is way stronger now than it used to be!


----------



## Gazhole (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks DD  my dumbells are way more confident than barbell. I can do 220 for 3's on BB, but i can bench the 110's on DBs for 3's aswell. Go figure!

***

*1) DB Bench @ 45kg / 99lbs DBs:*
5
5
5
5
3

*2) Hang Cleans:*
5 @ 60kg / 132lbs BB
5 @ 65kg / 143lbs BB
5 @ 70kg / 154lbs BB

*3) Push Press @ 60kg / 132lbs BB:*
3
3
3

*4) Corner Press @ 30kg / 66lbs:*
8 (Each Side)
8 (Each Side)
8 (Each Side)

*5a) Arnold Press @ 20kg / 44lbs DBs:*
8
8
8

*5b) Lateral Raise @ 7.5kg / 16.5lbs DBs:*
8
8
8

***

So this is Built's shoulder module with DB bench tacked on the front, and i enjoyed it immensely. Was a lot of fun, very fatiguing, and i think i'll get some good results out of it!

Those last 2 reps on DB Bench eluded me but ill get them next time!!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 2, 2010)

*Deadlifts:*
60kg / 132lbs x 8
100kg / 220lbs x 8
120kg / 264lbs x 8
130kg / 286lbs x 5
130kg / 286lbs x 5
140kg / 308lbs x 3
140kg / 308lbs x 3

*Pullups:*
BW + 25kg / 55lbs x 5
BW + 30kg / 66lbs x 5
BW + 30kg / 66lbs x 5

*Grip (Blobs):*
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 10 (Per Arm)
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 10 (Per Arm)
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 15sec (Per Arm)
11.75kg / 25.85lbs x 15sec (Per Arm)

*Barbell Curls:*
30kg / 66lbs x 12
45kg / 99lbs x 6

*Cardio (Bike):*
10:00 @ Lv 8 > 100 RPM

*Core (Planks):*
BW x 60sec
BW x 60sec

***

Good session. Went through it as fast as possible, with not a great deal of rest between sets. Worked up a fair sweat, burst some blood vessels in the skin of my left forearm, had protein shake, went home.


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 2, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks DD  my dumbells are way more confident than barbell. I can do 220 for 3's on BB, but i can bench the 110's on DBs for 3's aswell. Go figure!
> Those last 2 reps on DB Bench eluded me but ill get them next time!!


My guess its mental...you know you aren't going to get stuck under DB's...You can go all out to get that last rep...if it doesn't lock out, you just bring it down. if you don't think you cant get that last BB rep...it will come down and rest nicely on your chest till someone walks past and takes pity on you....<ahem> not that that has ever happened to me.....yeah...it happened to a friend....yeah, that's it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 3, 2010)

Hey, that happened to my friend too!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 3, 2010)

well...hell...our 'friends' should work out together...


----------



## Pylon (Jan 3, 2010)

Happy new year, Gaz!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

Thanks man


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 4, 2010)

*Hang Clean & Press:*
8 x 40kg / 88lbs
8 x 45kg / 99lbs
8 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs
3 x 65kg / 143lbs
3 x 70kg / 154lbs

*One Arm Dumbell Overhead Press:*
5 x 27.5kg / 60.5lbs (Strict)
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs (Strict)
5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs (Push Press)

*Reverse Shrugs:*
15 x 60kg / 132lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs
15 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Grippers:*
10 x HG150
5 x HG200
Fail x HG250

*CV:*
10:00 Turkish Getups x 12kg / 26.4lbs KB (50 Reps achieved)

*Core:*
L-Sits 2x20sec

***

Another great workout. This program is incredibly fun. Since i'm only doing two main compound lifts, i'm making them count by putting my all into them.

These workouts really do follow the "stimulate, not annihilate" way of thinking. I feel energized once i've finished. I feel like i'm covering a lot of bases through this program - strength, core, conditioning...everything.

Thinking of buying a rolling thunder handle to supplement my grip training, also.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 4, 2010)




----------



## katt (Jan 4, 2010)

What are Grippers?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

*Squats:*
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
8 x 80kg / 176lbs
8 x 90kg / 198lbs
5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 110kg / 242lbs
3 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs

*Farmer's Walks (DBs):*
30mtr x 40kg / 88lbs
15mtr x 50kg / 110lbs
15mtr x 50kg / 110lbs

*Leg Curls:*
15 x 20kg / 44lbs
15 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Shrugs (DBs):*
15 x 45kg / 99lbs
15 x 45kg / 99lbs
15 x 45kg / 99lbs

*CV:*
10:00 Rower - Lv8, 2000mtr

*Core:*
Side Planks - 2x45sec

***

Great workout. Was dissapointed with the farmer's walks, but i got a new Squat PR (higher than my previous 1RM for 3 reps!!!). Love it.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 6, 2010)

katt said:


> What are Grippers?



Captains of Crush hand grippers and training tools for building hand strength

These things, though i wasn't using that particular brand that time. They're really good for hand strength, not just for lifting but for every day tasks, or jobs with manual work in them etc


----------



## Pylon (Jan 8, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Great workout. Was dissapointed with the farmer's walks, but i got a new Squat PR (higher than my previous 1RM for 3 reps!!!). Love it.



Congrats on the PR.  What a way to get it!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2010)

Pylon said:


> Congrats on the PR.  What a way to get it!



Thanks dude 

Don't quite know what happened, but im not complaining!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2010)

*Dumbell Bench Press:*
8 x 30kg / 66lbs
8 x 35kg / 77lbs
8 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 45kg / 99lbs
3 x 47.5kg / 104.5lbs
1 x 50kg / 110lbs
2 x 50kg / 110lbs

*Dumbell Rows:*
5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*Wrist Curls (Hammer of Thor):*
10 x 11.75kg / 25.85kg
10 x 11.75kg / 25.85kg
10 x 11.75kg / 25.85kg

*Hyperextensions:*
10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*CV:*
10:00 Bike @ Lv8

*Core:*
Supermans - 2x45sec

***

Good session. Can't fucking believe i couldn't get the 3 reps bench the with 50's. Next time!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 10, 2010)

You're tearing the crap outta the gym lately, Gaz! This must be the most weight you've been moving in a while, .

How's it going? School back up and running for second semester yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 10, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> You're tearing the crap outta the gym lately, Gaz! This must be the most weight you've been moving in a while, .
> 
> How's it going? School back up and running for second semester yet?



Thanks man  the gym is going really really well right now, touch wood! Haha. Just enjoying some simple uncomplicated heavy lifting for a change.

Second semester starts tomorrow  have a tonne of work to do. Have you started back yet?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 11, 2010)

*Squats:*
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Pullovers:*
10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 100kg / 220lbs
5 x 125kg / 275lbs
5 x 135kg / 297lbs

*Pullups:
*5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs

*Curls:
*10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 35kg / 77lbs
10 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Pinch Grip (Per Hand):
*20sec x 10kg + 10kg / 22lbs
20sec x 10kg + 10kg / 22lbs
20sec x 10kg + 10kg / 22lbs

*Core Planks:
*60sec
60sec

***

Have never been so close to throwing up from a workout. Did this in about an hour. By the time i got the curls i was dry wretching between sets.

The squats were done with a weight that was around what i would usually use for 10 reps, but i did 20. By the end of the set i was taking a good half a dozen deep breaths between reps, haha.

Great workout.


----------



## Pylon (Jan 11, 2010)

That's an impressive load.  To get through it in an hour even more so.  Well played!


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 11, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Thanks man  the gym is going really really well right now, touch wood! Haha. Just enjoying some simple uncomplicated heavy lifting for a change.
> 
> Second semester starts tomorrow  have a tonne of work to do. Have you started back yet?



I'm a week in, and feeling it already. I am doing an honours project in my senior year, and the whole thing is due in a month! Rough copy mind you, but I have a lot of work coming up!

Looking for some work too, once I graduate. There have a few promising employers, so we'll see.

How was your Christmas break?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

Pylon said:


> That's an impressive load.  To get through it in an hour even more so.  Well played!



Thanks dude, its only going to get harder from here on out though, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> I'm a week in, and feeling it already. I am doing an honours project in my senior year, and the whole thing is due in a month! Rough copy mind you, but I have a lot of work coming up!
> 
> Looking for some work too, once I graduate. There have a few promising employers, so we'll see.
> 
> How was your Christmas break?



Nice going, whats your project about? What sorta job opportunities you looking at?

Christmas was cool - family, good food etc 

You?


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 13, 2010)

*Squats:*
8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 102.5kg / 225.5lbs

*Pullovers:*
10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*Hang Clean & Press:*
5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 60kg / 132lbs

*Single Arm DB Press:*
5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Hyperextensions:*
10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Inverted Kettlebell Holds:*
25sec x 32kg / 70.4lbs
25sec x 32kg / 70.4lbs
25sec x 32kg / 70.4lbs

*L-Sits:*
10sec
10sec

***

Great session. Every squat was right down to a bench, got the breathing part right, by the end i was taking half a dozen deep breaths each time. Didn't give up even though i was dying by rep 14.

Rest of the session was great, my cleans form is getting better every week. Once again this was done in about an hour, so the pace was pretty hectic. Doing wonders for my CV though!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2010)

*Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 105kg / 231lbs

*Pullovers:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*DB Bench:
*5 x 35kg / 77lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 45kg / 99lbs

*DB Rows:
*5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*DB Shrugs:
*15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 35kg / 77lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Side Planks:
*45sec
45sec

*Card Deck Tears:
*52 Cards x 1
52 Cards x Fail
18 Cards x 4

***

Haven't posted workouts from the last few days because my laptop decided to stab itself and die for some reason. Back up now though, so this was Friday's workout.

Squats are continually getting harder, everything else was really strong though


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 20, 2010)

*Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 107.5kg / 236.5lbs

*Pullovers:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*Hang Clean & Press:
*5 x 52.5kg / 115.5lbs
5 x 57.5kg / 126.5lbs
5 x 62.5kg  / 137.5lbs

*Single Arm DB Overhead Press:
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Hyperextensions:
*10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Grippers:
*10 x HG100
3 x HG200
1 x HG250
Fail x HG250
15 x HG150 (With arm slaps)

***

According to my spotter, the last 10 reps on squats took me 1:10 to complete. Im guessing i was under the bar for a good 2:00 at least. I was screaming all the way for the last several reps (11 onwards ) and when the set was done i hit the deck, haha.

Intensity level on those squats is shooting up really fast. Rest of the exercises in this session were great, my hang clean form is really starting to get better, and my grip is getting stronger every week.

Bodyweight is up to 83kg (183lbs) from 80kg (176lbs) after 2 weeks of solid training and eating. Still pretty lean, i think all the calories are going to my legs.


----------



## Scarface30 (Jan 20, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Nice going, whats your project about? What sorta job opportunities you looking at?
> 
> Christmas was cool - family, good food etc
> 
> You?



So I am horrible at the journal thing lately, but Christmas was really good. As you said, lots of good food, got to see the family, etc...

Purchased a new TV. 32' LG HDTV.. I now watch too much TV/play too many video games. PS3 uses BluRay so all gaming is now HD.

You're really killing those 20 repped squats. Can't imagine!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2010)

*Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 110kg / 242lbs

*Pullovers:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*DB Bench:
*5 x 35kg / 77lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 45kg / 99lbs

*DB Rows:
*5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*Barbell Curls:
*12 x 30kg / 66lbs
8 x 45kg / 99lbs
12 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Pinch Grip:
*15sec x 10kg / 22lbs x2
20sec x 10kg / 22lbs x2

*Dead Hangs:
*BW x 45sec
BW x 35sec

***

Everything except the squats is feeling stronger. The squats are fucking destroying me. Its starting to get scary since the weight is getting into that area where its legitimately heavy for me.

Decided to train grip a little more in this session for some reason, enjoying it a lot lately.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 23, 2010)

Scarface30 said:


> So I am horrible at the journal thing lately, but Christmas was really good. As you said, lots of good food, got to see the family, etc...
> 
> Purchased a new TV. 32' LG HDTV.. I now watch too much TV/play too many video games. PS3 uses BluRay so all gaming is now HD.
> 
> You're really killing those 20 repped squats. Can't imagine!



Haha, cool! Modern Warfare 2 is so fucking sweet in HD, and Fight Night Round 4 almost looks photo-realistic!

And yeah, the 20 squats are absolutely brutal. I finish the set after about 2:30+ under the bar and collapse!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 23, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> *Squats:*
> 20 x 105kg / 231lbs


Been reading moomba's play book, have we?
Nice squats, Gaz!
And to continue with more after that!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> Been reading moomba's play book, have we?
> Nice squats, Gaz!
> And to continue with more after that!



Haha, Moomba is the squat god!

Thanks dude


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

*Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 100 / 220lbs

*Deadlifts:
*5 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 130kg / 286lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs

*Pullups:
*5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs

*Dumbell Shrugs:
*15 x 30kg / 66lbs
15 x 35kg / 77lbs
15 x 40kg / 88lbs

*Grip (Blob Lifting):
*15 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
15 x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
15sec x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs
12sec x 11.75kg / 25.85lbs

***

Great workout. Decided to unload the squats today because i've added 10kg (22lbs) to it in about 2 weeks, lol. Last workout really took it out of me and i don't think i've recovered mentally yet. Unload was fine. Took one breath in between each rep and got them out fairly quickly!

New PR on Deadlifts with the 3rd set. About 2 months ago that was a very difficult 1rm for me, and today i honestly feel like i could have gotten a few more reps out if id have pushed myself.

Rest of the workout was great. Forearms are getting huge from all this grip. Bodyweight is rising steadily, as is strength apparently


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Damn son, looking strong. You best watch your ass though.now that I've worked some of my wrist issues out,I'm coming for you!


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 24, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> Damn son, looking strong. You best watch your ass though.now that I've worked some of my wrist issues out,I'm coming for you!



Glad to hear it man  a little motivation never goes amiss!

Your wrist okay now, then?


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2010)

OI! A couple of your fellow countrymen came into the shop a couple days ago. Forgot where they were from exactly. Were telling me a couple places I should go if I were find myself in England. I may have to spend a few days there and see the sights...


----------



## danzik17 (Jan 24, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Glad to hear it man  a little motivation never goes amiss!
> 
> Your wrist okay now, then?



It's not 100%, but it's much better.  It is due to a change that I made on my own.  I'm predominantly right handed, so I decided to now use the mouse exclusively with my left hand at work.  Within a week, the tightness in my right wrist had disappeared almost entirely.  I'm figuring I'll stick with this through February, then I'll switch hands on a monthly basis to give each wrist a break.

Right now I'm in a different kind of pain.  I haven't worked out my chest at all in about 5-6 months, so on Friday I did ONLY DB presses, and ONLY up to 65lbs which was previously the top end of my warmup weight!  My chest is so sore right now it's debilitating


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> It's not 100%, but it's much better. It is due to a change that I made on my own. I'm predominantly right handed, so I decided to now use the mouse exclusively with my left hand at work. Within a week, the tightness in my right wrist had disappeared almost entirely. I'm figuring I'll stick with this through February, then I'll switch hands on a monthly basis to give each wrist a break.
> 
> Right now I'm in a different kind of pain. I haven't worked out my chest at all in about 5-6 months, so on Friday I did ONLY DB presses, and ONLY up to 65lbs which was previously the top end of my warmup weight! My chest is so sore right now it's debilitating


....so...you're employing the 'stranger' as therapy on your wrist?  
I thought it was funny.....

I'm kinda in the same boat for workouts...I'm now holding myself out of the gym for shame....those 1st couple wourkouts are going to suck.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2010)

Burner02 said:


> OI! A couple of your fellow countrymen came into the shop a couple days ago. Forgot where they were from exactly. Were telling me a couple places I should go if I were find myself in England. I may have to spend a few days there and see the sights...



Come to Wales, its much nicer than England 

Joke. The UK is pretty cool as far as scenery goes, we may be small but we've crammed a lot of stuff onto this island, haha.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2010)

danzik17 said:


> It's not 100%, but it's much better.  It is due to a change that I made on my own.  I'm predominantly right handed, so I decided to now use the mouse exclusively with my left hand at work.  Within a week, the tightness in my right wrist had disappeared almost entirely.  I'm figuring I'll stick with this through February, then I'll switch hands on a monthly basis to give each wrist a break.
> 
> Right now I'm in a different kind of pain.  I haven't worked out my chest at all in about 5-6 months, so on Friday I did ONLY DB presses, and ONLY up to 65lbs which was previously the top end of my warmup weight!  My chest is so sore right now it's debilitating



Thats a great idea with the mouse hand! Is it all from using the mouse a shit-tonne then? I used to get carpal tunnel when i worked in an office. Honestly, we're really not built to sit down at a computer all day, are we?

Lol, you'll get back to the weights soon enough, and you know that pain is a fantastic feeling . I hate the first few weeks back after a layoff.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 26, 2010)

*1a) Breathing Squats:
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 110kg / 242lbs
5 x 115kg / 253lbs
5 x 120kg / 264lbs
3 x 125kg / 275lbs
3 x 130kg / 286lbs

*1b) Pullovers:
*6x10 @ 15kg / 33lbs

*2) Pullups:
*5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs

*3) Dumbell Rows:
*5 x 37.5kg / 82.5lbs
5 x 40kg / 88lbs
5 x 42.5kg / 93.5lbs

*4) Hyperextensions:
*10 x 10kg / 22lbs
10 x 15kg / 33lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*5) Monkey Hangs:
*25sec x 4 Fingers
10sec x 3 Fingers

***

Squats were done breathing style, with 3 deep breaths between each rep, and superset with pullovers to stretch out the ribcage.

Rest of the session was good.

Changed it up a little because i don't really have the mental focus of 20 rep squats right now. May change this to 4x15 breathing squats at 100kg/220lbs from now on.

Gonna take the rest of the week off because i have some mid-term exams and assignments to hand in. I think i've earned at least a few days rest with my training lately!


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 26, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> Come to Wales, its much nicer than England
> 
> Joke. The UK is pretty cool as far as scenery goes, we may be small but we've crammed a lot of stuff onto this island, haha.


well lad...(see what I did there?)

If I make it there, I'll definately look you up.


----------



## Gazhole (Jan 30, 2010)

So a friend of mine has been bugging me for ages to stop pissing about with a blog and make a proper training website.

Went for a workout with him earlier and he finally convinced me. Fast forward an afternoon of intensive website wizardry on his part, and a lot of standing around looking confused on mine and voila:

getlifting.info

Take a look at tell me what you think


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2010)

Have been super busy with university (2 coursework deadlines and an exam in the same week. OUCH) so took a week off. Have started back up on a modified 20 rep squat program so i can focus on my deadlifting as well.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2010)

TUESDAY:

*Squats:
*8 x 60kg / 132lbs
20 x 100kg / 220lbs

*Pullovers:
*10 x 15kg / 33lbs

*Incline Bench Press:
*5 x 60kg / 132lbs
5 x 70kg / 154lbs
5 x 80kg / 176lbs

*Pullups:
*5 x BW + 20kg / 44lbs
5 x BW + 25kg / 55lbs
5 x BW + 30kg / 66lbs

*Hyperextensions:
*10 x 20kg / 44lbs
10 x 20kg / 44lbs

*Grip (Plate 360s):
*50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Clockwise)
50 x 1.25kg / 2.75lbs (Counter Clockwise)
20 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs (Clockwise)
20 x 2.5kg / 5.5lbs (Counter Clockwise)

***

Great session. Squats were in the breathing style, so i took 3 deep breaths between each and every rep. Have only ever done Incline Bench twice before so was please with my weight, am also taking a much wider grip than i usually do. Pullups aren't going up any time soon!


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 4, 2010)

TODAY:

*Deadlifts:
*10 x 100kg / 220lbs
10 x 120kg / 264lbs
5 x 130kg / 286lbs
5 x 140kg / 308lbs
3 x 145kg / 319lbs
3 x 150kg / 330lbs

*Hang Clean & Press:
*5 x 50kg / 110lbs
5 x 55kg / 121lbs
5 x 65kg / 143lbs

*Single Arm Overhead Press:
*5 x 30kg / 66lbs
5 x 32.5kg / 71.5lbs
5 x 35kg / 77lbs

*Leg Extensions:*
12 x 30kg / 66lbs
12 x 30kg / 66lbs

*Grip (Plate Curls):
*15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs
15 x 5kg / 11lbs

***

Amazing workout today. 330lbs on Deadlifts was an all time personal best, and Clean Press was also a PR. Single arm press is heavy as always. Thought id put leg extensions in for a little isolated quad work in between squat sessions. Plate curls absolutely destroyed my wrists!


----------



## the other half (Feb 4, 2010)

as always, nothing but the insane going on in here.
good luck with schooling, and even more luck with the weights.

i try not to push my self to the point of puking, i found that im allergic to it.


----------



## katt (Feb 4, 2010)

the other half said:


> as always, nothing but the insane going on in here.
> good luck with schooling, and even more luck with the weights.
> 
> i try not to push my self to the point of puking, i found that im allergic to it.



  Allergic to puking, or allergic to working hard??????


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

katt said:


> Allergic to puking, or allergic to working hard??????


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 4, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> getlifting.info
> 
> Take a look at tell me what you think



Took a quick look.  Good first page layout.  There's a lot to read and too little time while I'm on my lunch break.  Will check it out in more depth this weekend.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, guys! 

Haven't had much time to update journal for a while, but still lifting hard. Back from the gym, and just got 330lbs x 5 on Deadlifts, at a bodyweight of 183lbs.

Very happy!


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 15, 2010)

Gazhole said:


> just got 330lbs x 5 on Deadlifts, at a bodyweight of 183lbs.



2 x BW is not far away.  In fact, you are probably already there with a 1 RM.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 15, 2010)

Triple Threat said:


> 2 x BW is not far away.  In fact, you are probably already there with a 1 RM.



Yup! By my reckoning i should just about be able to get a 2x right now 

How you doing anyway, dude?


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 23, 2010)

Started a new program today and ended up doing some rack pulls. They were just singles, but i held the bar for 5 seconds at the top. Pins were set at knee height:

140kg / 308lbs x 1s x 1r
170kg / 374lbs x 1s x 1r
200kg / 440lbs x 3s x 1r

No straps, no gloves. Fun day!


----------



## Scarface30 (Feb 27, 2010)

How's it going, Gaz?

I've always wanted to do rack pulls but the squat rack in my gym cannot be set on pins low enough. The bar at its lowest is a few inches below my hands when my arms are hanging by my sides, AKA mid-thigh height.


----------

